# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Les naufrags de l'Aquarius, et pourquoi pas un pays du Maghreb ?

## Jon Shannow

A l'heure o la polmique fait rage, en Europe, sur les refus italiens et maltais d'accepter de recevoir l'Aquarius et ses 629 naufrags, je pose juste la question suivante.

Pourquoi ne pas demander aussi au Maroc,  l'Algrie ou  la Tunisie, voire l'gypte de recueillir ces pauvres gens ?
Aprs tout, ce sont, des africains, non ? Ne serait-ce pas normal que les pays d'Afrique les recueillent pour pouvoir les ramener chez eux ou leur donner la nationalit du pays d'accueil ? 
De toute faon, ils n'ont pas de visa d'entre dans un pays d'Europe, donc ils sont lgitimes pour tre renvoys chez eux, sauf  obtenir l'asile pour des raisons de mise en danger chez eux. Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne seraient-ils pas accueillis par des pays avec une culture plus proche de la leur. La plupart sont musulmans, comme le Maroc, la Tunisie, l'Algrie ou l'gypte.

----------


## BenoitM

> A l'heure o la polmique fait rage, en Europe, sur les refus italiens et maltais d'accepter de recevoir l'Aquarius et ses 629 naufrags, je pose juste la question suivante.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas demander aussi au Maroc,  l'Algrie ou  la Tunisie, voire l'gypte de recueillir ces pauvres gens ?
> Aprs tout, ce sont, des africains, non ? Ne serait-ce pas normal que les pays d'Afrique les recueillent pour pouvoir les ramener chez eux ou leur donner la nationalit du pays d'accueil ? 
> De toute faon, ils n'ont pas de visa d'entre dans un pays d'Europe, donc ils sont lgitimes pour tre renvoys chez eux, sauf  obtenir l'asile pour des raisons de mise en danger chez eux. Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne seraient-ils pas accueillis par des pays avec une culture plus proche de la leur. La plupart sont musulmans, comme le Maroc, la Tunisie, l'Algrie ou l'gypte.


Une partie de ta rponse est l : Wiki est ton ami quand on veut poster des conneries
Liban, Turquie, Egypte, Jordanie mme l'Irak.
La Tunisie en  pris 4000 autant que la France (5000)... pour un pays de 11 millions d'habitant contre 65 pour la France

Bon d'accord le Maroc et l'Algrie n'ont pas l'air d'en avoir accueilli beaucoup

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une partie de ta rponse est l : Wiki est ton ami quand on veut poster des conneries
> Liban, Turquie, Egypte, Jordanie mme l'Irak.
> La Tunisie en  pris 4000 autant que la France (5000)... pour un pays de 11 millions d'habitant contre 65 pour la France
> 
> Bon d'accord le Maroc et l'Algrie n'ont pas l'air d'en avoir accueilli beaucoup


Sauf que, dans le cas prsent, il ne s'agit en rien de rfugis syriens...  ::roll::  Donc, avant d'insulter les gens, il est bon de vrifier ses propres dires...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ne pas demander aussi au Maroc,  l'Algrie ou  la Tunisie, voire l'gypte de recueillir ces pauvres gens ?
> Aprs tout, ce sont, des africains, non ?


Ahahaha  ::ptdr:: 
Les Africains sont potes qu'en dehors de l'Afrique.
Sur le continent a ce ne passe pas comme a du tout.

Il y a beaucoup de tensions entre les africains du Nord et les autres Africains.
Il y a mme *un gros racisme* entre noir et "arabe" (ce ne sont pas du tout des arabes en ralit, mais c'est une erreur qui est tout le temps faite).

Bon c'est un exemple violent, parce que a parle d'Algriens et les Algriens sont particuliers :
L'Algrie abandonne des migrants dans le dsert
LAlgrie acclre les expulsions de migrants subsahariens dans le dsert

*La fraternit Africaine n'existe pas en Afrique.* (cela dit il n'y a pas non plus de fraternit europenne, donc on a rien  leur reprocher)




> Ne serait-ce pas normal que les pays d'Afrique les recueillent pour pouvoir les ramener chez eux ou leur donner la nationalit du pays d'accueil ?


Il faut voir ce qui vient, n'importe quel pays ne peut pas accueillir n'importe qui...
C'est pas anodin de laisser entrer des trangers.
Il n'y a qu'en France qu'on veut absolument accueillir toute la misre du monde, alors que a n'a aucun putain de sens.
On ne pense pas  notre propre survie, on ne fait pas le bilan rel de la crise, on ne prvoit pas les consquences des actes. (au nom des droits de l'homme et toutes ces conneries, il faudrait aider tout le monde... il n'y a rien de plus hypocrite, puisqu'on met en place des dictateurs pour que des grosses entreprises s'accaparent des ressources, on exploite la terre entire et on veut se faire passer pour les gentils aprs ?!)




> Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne seraient-ils pas accueillis par des pays avec une culture plus proche de la leur. La plupart sont musulmans, comme le Maroc, la Tunisie, l'Algrie ou l'gypte.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu es musulman que tu va accepter tous les musulmans du monde dans ton pays...
Par exemple il y a des catholiques en Hongrie, Pologne, Lituanie, Slovaquie et c'est pas pour autant que la France est super pote avec eux (alors que la France a une grosse histoire avec le catholicisme).

====
====
Au Maghreb, le racisme anti-Noirs persiste



> Nourri par lhistoire et les difficults sociales, aggrav parfois par les autorits, le rejet des populations noires reste prgnant en Afrique du Nord.


Au Maghreb les gens sont beaucoup plus raciste qu'en Europe.
La France est un des pays les moins raciste au monde.

Il y a des grosses tensions en Afrique, peut tre parce qu' une poque les maghrbin ont vendu des noires en tant qu'esclave ou quelque chose du genre.

Les Africains dfendent leur frontires et je les en flicite, on devrait faire comme eux.
Si Kadhafi n'avait pas t assassin sous ordre de Sarkozy il n'y aurait pas autant de terrorisme ni de migrants aujourd'hui...

----------


## BenoitM

> Sauf que, dans le cas prsent, il ne s'agit en rien de rfugis syriens...  Donc, avant d'insulter les gens, il est bon de vrifier ses propres dires...


Bon donc tu parlais des Soudanais?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refugees_of_South_Sudan
http://www.rfi.fr/afrique/20170818-m...fugier-ouganda
http://www.jeuneafrique.com/370482/s...d-de-rd-congo/

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Bon donc tu parlais des Soudanais?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refugees_of_South_Sudan
> http://www.rfi.fr/afrique/20170818-m...fugier-ouganda
> http://www.jeuneafrique.com/370482/s...d-de-rd-congo/


Les Soudanais du Sud n'arrivent pas jusqu' l'Italie. Ce sont de vrais rfugis issus d'un des pays les plus pauvres du monde, ils n'ont pas les moyens d'aller jusqu' la Mditerraneil leur faudrait payer des passeurs, ceux-l mme qui travaillent main dans la main avec les ONG comme SOS Mditerrane (l'armateur de l'_Aquarius_) quand ils ne versent pas dans l'esclavagisme et l'extorsion. 

Les migrants qui cherchent  rejoindre l'Italie par la mer sont majoritairement issus du Nigeria, suivi du Bangladesh, du Pakistan, la Gambie, le Sngal, la Cte d'Ivoire, la Guine, le Mali...(source)

L'Italie n'en veut pas parce, mme en mentant hontment, la plupart d'entre eux ne pourront jamais obtenir le statut de rfugi (ou mme un autre statut apparent, extrmement peu en fait sont de vrais rfugis) et on sait d'exprience que c'est la croix et la bannire pour les renvoyer ensuite. 

Encore une fois, les gens vritablement dracins par les guerres ou autre catastrophes s'entassent en gnral dans d'autres rgions de leur pays ou dans des pays voisins. Et ceux d'entre eux qui parviennent jusqu'en Europe sont soit aiss, soit bnficie des programmes d'accueil lgaux.

----------


## BenoitM

Je ne vais pas faire tous les pays  :;): 
Je ne connais pas la situation au Nigeria.

Mais bref j'ai montr que les pays africains avaient une partie non ngligeable de rfugier entre eux.
Et que l'Europe ne reoit qu'une infime minorits des rfugiers.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais bref j'ai montr que les pays africains avait une partie non ngligeable de rfugier entre eux.
> Et que l'Europe ne reoit qu'une infime minorits des rfugiers.


Comment l'Allemagne a gr l'accueil d'un million de rfugis
Les pays de l'UE refusant d'accueillir des demandeurs d'asile pourraient payer une amende de 250 000 euros par migrant
La justice europenne valide les quotas de rfugis



> Les recours de la Hongrie et de la Slovaquie ont t rejets, mercredi,  dans leur intgralit  par la Cour de Luxembourg.


L'Autriche propose quelque chose aujourd'hui :
Migrants: l'Autriche planche sur la cration de centres d'accueil hors UE

Il y a une manipulation du terme "rfugi", alors que la majorit sont des migrants (rythre, Afghanistan, Soudan, etc)

Maroc :
Violence contre les migrants subsahariens : un sit-in de plus, sans grand succs



> Nous voulons faire pression sur les autorits marocaines , explique Khadija Ryadi, ex prsidente de lAMDH et laurate du prix des Nations Unies pour les droits de lHomme en 2013.  LEtat doit mettre en place des politiques de sensibilisation dans les coles, les mosques,  la radio, afin de faire respecter le droit des migrants , poursuit-elle. *Car dans la ralit, les subsahariens sont aujourdhui, pour beaucoup, de vrais boucs missaires. Chmage, crise conomique, violence, ils seraient, aux yeux de certains, responsables des maux que traverse la socit marocaine.* La ralit est plus complexe. Khadija Ryadi voque  une crise de valeur de la socit marocaine due  lchec des politiques conomiques et denseignenement .
> 
> *La violence, nombre de migrants affirment la subir de faon quotidienne. Arrestations arbitraires par la police, insultes, escroqueries.*   Tout le monde se sent en danger ici , confie Djibril, qui est venu manifester et vient dtre rgularis.  Nous sommes tous exposs, il ne manque pas une anne sans que certains dentre nous soient assassins , constate-t-il amer. Clairvoyant, il naccuse pas pour autant toute la socit marocaine, quil juge malgr tout accueillante et hospitalire.  Notre sort serait le mme dans un pays europen .


Libye :
Afrique : Dcrter  crime contre lhumanit  le trafic de migrants?



> Le trafic de migrants tel quil a lieu en Libye devrait tre reconnu comme un crime international, un crime contre lhumanit , a dclar lamiral Enrico Credendino, chef de lopration navale europenne anti-passeurs Sophia (Euronavfor Med), voquant les extorsions, violences, viols et meurtres rguliers contre des migrants en Libye.


VIDEO. Le calvaire des migrants africains kidnapps en Libye



> *Squestrations, tortures, familles rackettes les migrants africains sont victimes d'un trafic sans piti.* A Bani Walid, plaque tournante libyenne de ce commerce meurtrier, une quipe de "Complment d'enqute" a pu tourner  l'"htel Ivoire", l'un des rares refuges des rescaps. Extrait.


Libye : des migrants africains vendus comme esclaves par des trafiquants



> *340 euros. C'est le prix d'un migrant africain vendu en Libye, assez costaud pour raliser des travaux agricoles.* Les images rcupres par la chane amricaine CNN datent du mois d'aot dernier. On y voit des hommes, debout, jaugs et adjugs comme des esclaves aux plus offrants lors de ventes aux enchres.


L'ONU dnonce les horreurs inimaginables subies par les migrants en Libye

Afrique du Sud :
L'Afrique du Sud face  une escalade des violences xnophobes



> En Afrique du Sud, les attaques xnophobes s'enchainent depuis une semaine  Johannesburg et Pretoria. *Ces agressions visent les trangers accuss de trafic de drogue et jugs responsables de la criminalit dans certains quartiers.* Samedi 18 fvrier, des btiments ont t incendis dans la capitale Pretoria et face  lescalade des violences, la situation devient proccupante.


En France on a du rythrens VS thiopiens:
France : des violences entre migrants africains font 16 blesss  Calais



> Une rixe opposant une centaine de migrants africains, des rythrens face  des thiopiens, a fait samedi aprs-midi seize blesss, dont un grave, dans la zone industrielle de Calais, a-t-on appris auprs de la prfecture du Pas-de-Calais.


Ou du Afghans VS rythrens :
Cinq migrants blesss par balle  Calais



> Les migrants blesss par balle, des Erythrens gs de 16  18 ans, lont t vers 15 heures ce jeudi. Une rixe a oppos des migrants de nationalits afghane et rythrenne aprs une distribution de repas, a expliqu la prfecture.

----------


## Grogro

> A l'heure o la polmique fait rage, en Europe, sur les refus italiens et maltais d'accepter de recevoir l'Aquarius et ses 629 naufrags, je pose juste la question suivante.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas demander aussi au Maroc,  l'Algrie ou  la Tunisie, voire l'gypte de recueillir ces pauvres gens ?
> Aprs tout, ce sont, des africains, non ? Ne serait-ce pas normal que les pays d'Afrique les recueillent pour pouvoir les ramener chez eux ou leur donner la nationalit du pays d'accueil ? 
> De toute faon, ils n'ont pas de visa d'entre dans un pays d'Europe, donc ils sont lgitimes pour tre renvoys chez eux, sauf  obtenir l'asile pour des raisons de mise en danger chez eux. Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne seraient-ils pas accueillis par des pays avec une culture plus proche de la leur. La plupart sont musulmans, comme le Maroc, la Tunisie, l'Algrie ou l'gypte.


Je n'ai pas spcialement envie de rentrer sur un terrain aussi glissant, surtout vu la drive smantique rcente entre immigrs clandestins, migrants et "rfugis", et l'incroyable puissance de propagande mdiatique rgulirement  l'oeuvre, mais du point de vue lgal il semblerait que le conseil d'Etat ait tranch : https://www.lemonde.fr/international...3885_3210.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

> JMais bref j'ai montr que les pays africains avaient une partie non ngligeable de rfugier entre eux.
> Et que l'Europe ne reoit qu'une infime minorits des rfugiers.


Tout  fait. 

Mais l'ide tait que l'Aquarius tant en Mditerrane,  comment se fait-il qu'il ne se tourne que vers les pays europens pour demander l'asile de ces refugis ?
A croire que l'extrme droite aurait raison (non, je blague) quand elle dit que l'ONG travaille de concert avec la mafia des passeurs libyens...  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Tout  fait. 
> 
> Mais l'ide tait que l'Aquarius tant en Mditerrane,  comment se fait-il qu'il ne se tourne que vers les pays europens pour demander l'asile de ces refugis ?
> A croire que l'extrme droite aurait raison (non, je blague) quand elle dit que l'ONG travaille de concert avec la mafia des passeurs libyens...


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, puisque ces "ONG" ne sont ni plus ni moins que des passeurs qui viennent chercher les migrants directement en Libye. L'affaire "Aquarius" et ses soi-disant "naufrags" qui seraient  cours de vivre (qui peut y croire srieusement ?) est une nime manipulation grossire. Une de plus. Et l'Espagne, qui est tout autant que l'Italie en proie  une crise dmographique profonde, en partie provoque par la Troka, en partie de part l'incurie de ses dirigeants, va se dcouvrir demain un gigantesque appel d'air.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais l'ide tait que l'Aquarius tant en Mditerrane,  comment se fait-il qu'il ne se tourne que vers les pays europens pour demander l'asile de ces refugis ?


Parce que les europens les accueilleront beaucoup mieux que les maghrbins.
Ils pensent que le niveau de vie est suprieur en Europe...




> l'ONG travaille de concert avec la mafia des passeurs libyens


Il y a des ONG qui aident des migrants  passer en Europe.
France : Tour dhorizon des associations daide aux migrants
Le milliardaire George Soros investit 500 millions de dollars en faveur des migrants
 Stop Soros  : coup dur pour les ONG pro-migrants en Hongrie



> Hongrie  Le 29 mai,  *le gouvernement hongrois a prsent son projet de loi annonc plus tt,  Stop Soros , visant  empcher les ONG immigrationnistes de poursuivre leurs activits anti-nationales en toute impunit.*
> Fort du rsultat des lections davril, Viktor Orbn a prsent son projet de loi pour contrer linfluence et les activits des Organisations Non-Gouvernementales (ONG) favorables  limmigration de masse et incontrle.


Est-ce que c'est cela que vous appelez extrme-droite ?
Frontex souponne les ONG dtre des acteurs du trafic de migrants clandestins vers lItalie en Mditerrane et Soros les finance



> Les ONG impliques sont Migrants offshore aid stations (MOAS), Jugend Rettet, Stichting Bootvluchteling, Mdecins sans Frontires, Save the children, Proactiva Open Arms, Sea-Watch.org, Sea-Eye et Life Boat, indique Disobedientmedia.com. MOAS a t fond par Christopher Catrambone, donateur de la campagne de Mme Clinton  hauteur de 416.000 dollars. Un des financeurs de MOAS est Avaaz.org,  hauteur de 500.000 dollars pour ses oprations en Mditerrane. Or Avaaz.org a t fond par Moveon.org, organisation proprit de George Soros. Save the Children est financ par lOpen Society de George Soros.
> 
> Or plusieurs articles ont rapport, sappuyant sur une tude du groupe Quilliam, que lEtat islamique contrle dsormais le trafic des tres humains  partir de lAfrique du Nord et quil en profite pour recruter parmi les migrants.  En plus de leur action les rendant de facto complices du trafic humain, les ONG dnonces par le rapport de Frontex sont ainsi susceptibles de contribuer activement  aggraver le terrorisme en Europe , en dduit William Craddick, analyste du site disobedientmedia.

----------


## Zirak

Donc les diffrentes ONG concernes (SOS Mditerrane et Mdecins sans Frontires en l'occurrence), bossent de mche avec les passeurs ? 

Et du coup, l'opration Triton de l'UE et avant cela, l'opration Mare Nostrum de l'arme italienne, c'tait de mche avec les passeurs aussi ? Non car ce que fait SOS Mditerrane, c'est exactement la mme chose hein... 


Et dj  l'poque de l'opration Mare Nostrum :




> Le nombre de migrants repchs par les marins italiens est considrable : plus de 100 000 en moins d'un an. Les pays d'origines *sont principalement des pays d'Afrique subsaharienne*, mais aussi la Syrie et la Libye, pays en guerre civile.


Bref, rien de nouveau sous le soleil niveau confusion migrants / rfugis / whatever.


Il n'a jamais t question de ne s'occuper que des rfugis syriens...


Bizarrement, les seuls qu'on entend gueuler  longueur de journe dans les diffrents pays depuis cette histoire (que cela soit en Italie ou de la part des gens connus montrant leur soutient venant d'autres pays), c'est quand mme des gens d'extrme droite hein, mais sinon jusqu'ici cela ne choquait personne que l'on aille repcher ces gens (d'ailleurs, SOS Mditerrane est financ  *98%* par *des dons de particuliers*, comme quoi...)


Quand au fait que l'Italie ne veuille pas de ces migrants, je rappelle que c'est la dcision du *nouveau* ministre de l'intrieur, encart  *l'extrme-droite*. Il y a 4/5 ans, c'est l'Italie qui a tout mis en oeuvre pour aller repcher les migrants qui venaient des mmes pays qu'actuellement.


Sinon, si vous avez des lments qui montrent que ces ONG travaillent effectivement avec les passeurs, je les veux bien, a m'intresse plus que de simples affirmations, on en a bien dj assez d'un.  :;): 


Edit: je me fais moinsser car je demande des sources ?  On en est rendu l ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Donc les diffrentes ONG concernes (SOS Mditerrane et Mdecins sans Frontires en l'occurrence), bossent de mche avec les passeurs ? 
> 
> Et du coup, l'opration Triton de l'UE et avant cela, l'opration Mare Nostrum de l'arme italienne, c'tait de mche avec les passeurs aussi ? Non car ce que fait SOS Mditerrane, c'est exactement la mme chose hein... 
> 
> 
> Et dj  l'poque de l'opration Mare Nostrum :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ple-smugglers/

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/news/poli...80424-99-26804

Dsol de ne pas te citer Le Monde en Franais, mais on parle d'un sujet tabou pour les lites bien-pensantes. C'est dj heureux que je n'ai pas du m'abaisser  citer un torchon suspect comme le Sun ::vomi:: 

Pour ceux qui ne lisent que le Franais, oui, de nombreuses ONG (dont SOS Mditerrane, dont il est question ici) sont dans le collimateur de la justice Italienne pour leur collusion avec les passeurs. Une ONG Allemande s'est fait confisquer son navire parce qu'ils transbordaient directement les migrants depuis les navires des passeurs, et mentaient ensuite pretendant les avoir recueillis en train de se noyer. SOS Mditerrane n'a pas t condamne....pour le moment, par contre elle est bien cible des procureurs.

Sinon, personellement, je crois les ONG quand elle disent que leur but est purement humanitaire. Effectivement, travailler avec les passeurs evite au maximum les noyades. Mais a leur permet surtout d'abuser de notre compassion pour transformer en farce les frontires, affaiblir l'tat de droit et, c'est vrai, les passeurs s'en mettent plein les poches sans le moindre respect de la dignit humaine que ces ONG portent aux nues.

Quand  tes moins 1, tu te les prends parce que tu amalgame tous ceux qui ne veulent pas de ces migrants avec l'extrme-droite. Le ministre de l'Intrieur Italien est peut-tre d'extrme-droite, mais il s'est concert avec son gouvernement majoritairement du M5S qui, lui, n'est pas d'extrme-droite (et qui est d'accord avec la Ligue uniquement sur la question migratoire...). Pareillement en Europe, toutes les personnalits politiques qui condamnent ce nouveau _Vlkerwanderung_ ne sont pas d'extrme-droite: par exemple, le gouvernement Slovaque, l'un des plus anti-migrants de l'union, est un gouvernement de gauche tout  fait classique qui a introduit un nouveau code du travail (beaucoup plus favorable aux salaris) et partiellement dfait les reformes fiscales de ses prdecesseurs de droite. 

Ce n'est pas parce que l'on sort de la bien-pensance des bobos PS-puis-Macron, que tu peux nous traiter d'extrme-droite ::roll::  Certes, ce sujet a longtemps fait le bonheur de l'extrme-droite, mais il est plus que temps de couper l'herbe sous leur pied.

----------


## Zirak

Ok donc 1er article, on a 1 mec qui prtend avoir une preuve que personne n'a vue et dont il prtend lui-mme que la preuve n'est peut-tre pas suffisante pour les attaquer, et 2me article, dsol, mais ne parlant pas allemand, bah je vais avoir du mal  tre convaincu...

Et je n'amalgame rien du tout, regarde la trs grosse majorit des soutiens vient de l'extrme-droite, vous ne pouvez pas le nier... Regardez rien qu'en France, les premiers  applaudir la dcision italienne, c'tait le FN, RF (qui vient du FN aussi  la base), et Dupont-Aignan... Et le fait que quelques instances qui ne sont pas d'extrme-droite soient d'accord, n'enlve rien au fait que globalement, c'est quand mme ce bord l essentiellement qui soutient cette dmarche. 

Et puis au bout d'un moment, faut tre cohrent 2 mn, vous ne voulez pas que ces gens meurent, mais quand ils sont rcuprs en mer, faudrait les ramener dans le pays dont ils tentent de partir ? Quel intrt ? Soit ils vont crever sur place, soit ils vont essayer de revenir. Alors oui, on pourrait les dposer ailleurs, mais  ce moment l, n'importe quel pays pourrait avoir la mme raction et dire "pourquoi chez nous ?"

On peut contre l'immigration actuelle tant qu'on veut, tant qu'on proposera des conditions de vie plus intressantes que ces pays, des gens voudront venir hein...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je n'amalgame rien du tout, regarde la trs grosse majorit des soutiens vient de l'extrme-droite, vous ne pouvez pas le nier...


Et alors ?
Si il pleut et que lextrme droite dit qu'il pleut je ne vais pas dire qu'il fait beau juste pour tre en dsaccord avec eux sur tous les sujets...




> On peut contre l'immigration actuelle tant qu'on veut, tant qu'on proposera des conditions de vie plus intressantes que ces pays, des gens voudront venir hein...


C'est  cause de nos gouvernements si c'est autant le bordel dans tant de pays.
Si Sarkozy n'avait pas command l'assassinat de Kadhafi la situation serait tout autre, il n'y aurait pas autant de terroristes, il n'y aurait pas autant de migrants, il n'y aurait pas d'esclavage et de torture en Libye.
Si la France et tous les autres pays n'avaient pas aid les rebelles en Syrie pendant toutes ces annes, ce ne serait pas le chaos en Sirye et il y aurait moins de terrorisme.

Pour l'acceuil des migrants il parait que l'Australie a une excellente solution.
Comment lAustralie exporte laccueil de migrants dans des camps offshore



> Trs rgulirement, lAustralie est critique par des organisations de dfense des droits de lhomme pour sa politique trs dure envers les demandeurs dasile. Cette semaine, plus de 2 000 documents ont fuit et font tat notamment dagressions sexuelles et de tentatives dautomutilation ces dernires annes dans des centres offshore de dtention de migrants. *Ces centres, situs  Manus et Nauru, deux petites les proches, font partie intgrante de la politique australienne trs stricte pratique envers les migrants.* Explications.


Il faut que les migrants sachent que si ils viennent illgalement ils vont tre mal accueilli.
On a dj trop de problme en Europe on ne peut pas prendre cette charge en plus.
L'Europe devrait commencer par arrter de foutre la merde partout...
Les Libyens n'avaient rien demand  Sarkozy, les Syriens n'avaient rien demand  Hollande.

----------


## Zirak

> Et alors ?
> Si il pleut et que lextrme droite dit qu'il pleut je ne vais pas dire qu'il fait beau juste pour tre en dsaccord avec eux sur tous les sujets...


Mais quel rapport ? Je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils avaient tord sur tout, et qu'il fallait remettre en question tout ce qu'ils disaient...  T'as pas un flood de lien d'articles  faire plutt que de venir dire des banalits hors-sujet ? 

Quant au "et alors ?", bah disons que des gens qui n'aiment dj pas de base les trangers, ne sont pas forcment les plus "objectifs" pour parler de ce qu'il faut faire ou non des trangers en questions... Enfin l, il n'est mme pas question de dire quoi faire, mais juste de soutient apport  une dcision (mais sans rien proposer d'autre  la place de toutes faons).






> C'est  cause de nos gouvernements si c'est autant le bordel dans tant de pays.
> Si Sarkozy n'avait pas command l'assassinat de Kadhafi la situation serait tout autre, il n'y aurait pas autant de terroristes, il n'y aurait pas autant de migrants, il n'y aurait pas d'esclavage et de torture en Libye.
> Si la France et tous les autres pays n'avaient pas aid les rebelles en Syrie pendant toutes ces annes, ce ne serait pas le chaos en Libye et il y aurait moins de terrorisme.


Et donc ? Quel rapport avec ce que je dis ? Ou plutt en quoi cela ne va pas dans le mme sens que ce que je dis justement ? 





> Pour l'acceuil des migrants il parait que l'Australie a une excellente solution.
> Comment lAustralie exporte laccueil de migrants dans des camps offshore
> 
> Il faut que les migrants sachent que si ils viennent illgalement ils vont tre mal accueilli.
> On a dj trop de problme en Europe on ne peut pas prendre cette charge en plus.
> L'Europe devrait commencer par arrter de foutre la merde partout...
> Les Libyens n'avaient rien demand  Sarkozy, les Syriens n'avaient rien demand  Hollande.



Oui tu as raisons, des gens qui fuient des pays de merde (o on a nous-mmes t foutre la merde, tu le dis toi-mme), on devrait les accueillir en les mettant dans des camps, et on leur faisant subir des agressions sexuelles et tout le tralala (bizarrement, ce n'est pas cette partie l que tu mets en gras, les 3/4 de l'article parlent limite de torture, et toi tout ce que tu retiens, c'est qu'ils ont une "excellente solution" ?)... 

C'est vrai que c'est une bonne ide,  mon avis pour gagner du temps et de l'argent, on devrait mme les attendre sur le bord de la plage avec des armes automatiques, et flinguer tous ceux qui n'ont pas un passeport valide, comme a plus de problme...

Si c'est pour dire des conneries pareils...  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour rappel, Zirak, avant que la vraie gauche ne se fasse dcrbrer par les bobos et la mouvance vivrensembliste, "Touche pas  mon pote" et autre connerie, bref, quand le parti communiste tait un vrai parti des travailleurs, ils taient contre l'immigration. 

Le fait que l'extrme droite monte au crneau sur ce sujet est purement populiste. Mme s'il y a un cot raciste et xnophobe en arrire plan, c'est surtout et avant tout lectoraliste. Car, si par malheur un LE PEN venait au pouvoir, la lutte contre l'immigration ne serait certainement pas une priorit (une faade, surement, avec quelques coups mdiatiques, sans doute), car le FN ( et maintenant le RN - Route Nationale ?) est avant tout un parti capitaliste, et ce sont ces mme capitalistes qui sont tout contents de voir arriver de la main d'uvre pas chre, corvable  souhait et qui met en concurrence dloyale les salaris franais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui tu as raisons, des gens qui fuient des pays de merde (o on a nous-mmes t foutre la merde, tu le dis toi-mme), on devrait les accueillir en les mettant dans des camps, et on leur faisant subir des agressions sexuelles et tout le tralala (bizarrement, ce n'est pas cette partie l que tu mets en gras, les 3/4 de l'article parlent limite de torture, et toi tout ce que tu retiens, c'est qu'ils ont une "excellente solution" ?)...


Ce ne sont pas des pays de merde, d'ailleurs on avait accus Trump d'avoir dit a dans une conversation prive et il avait t accus de racisme.

Je ne pense pas qu'ils subissent vraiment a dans les camps, c'est juste le traitement mdiatique qu'on a en France...
Les mdias ont du exagrer les choses.

On est pas oblig de faire exactement la mme chose qu'en Australie.
Mais il faut que les migrants pensent qu'essayer de venir en Europe n'amliorera pas leur situation, comme a ils n'essaieront plus de rejoindre l'Angleterre.

Qu'on commence par arrter d'instaurer le chaos un peu partout dans le monde.
Parce que les dictateurs Africains sont souvent des pions plac l par des pays europen (comme Alassane Ouattara en Cte d'Ivoire).
Le chaos en Syrie est sponsoris par l'Occident.
Sarkozy est responsable de la situation en Libye.

Vivre en France dans un camps de migrant c'est pas forcment mieux que l o ils taient  la base :
Bagarre gnrale entre migrants  Paris




> Car, si par malheur un LE PEN venait au pouvoir, la lutte contre l'immigration ne serait certainement pas une priorit (une faade, surement, avec quelques coups mdiatiques, sans doute)


Ce serait difficile de faire pire que Macron...
Si le FN tait au pouvoir, automatiquement moins d'trangers aurait envie de venir en France, parce que le parti  une trs mauvaise image.




> car le FN ( et maintenant le RN - Route Nationale ?) est avant tout un parti capitaliste, et ce sont ces mme capitalistes qui sont tout contents de voir arriver de la main d'uvre pas chre, corvable  souhait et qui met en concurrence dloyale les salaris franais.


Le FN tait de gauche sous Philippot.
Maintenant c'est devenu le parti le plus sioniste de France (mme plus que le PS  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: ).

Et normalement le FN est contre l'immigration justement parce que a a fait baisser les salaires et cr du chmage.
Ce sont les gros patrons qui ont voulu l'immigration.
Les gros patrons ne sont pas au Front National, ils sont chez les rpublicains.

Et en ce moment celui qui parle le plus d'immigration en France c'est Wauquiez.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne pense pas qu'ils subissent vraiment a dans les camps, c'est juste le traitement mdiatique qu'on a en France...
> Les mdias ont du exagrer les choses.


Je connais dj la rponse, car a fait 150 000 fois qu'on te pose cette question : mais est-ce que tu lis les articles que tu postes ?

Ces pratiques ont t dnonces en Australie par des fuites de documents, que vient foutre le traitement mdiatique franais la-dedans ? Au pire si les infos sont fausses, cela vient directement de l'Australie hein, pas de la France...


On a bien compris que tu n'aimais pas les mdias franais, mais arrte de raconter n'importe quoi en permanence...

----------


## ymoreau

> Pour rappel, Zirak, avant que la vraie gauche ne se fasse dcrbrer par les bobos et la mouvance vivrensembliste, "Touche pas  mon pote" et autre connerie, bref, quand le parti communiste tait un vrai parti des travailleurs, ils taient contre l'immigration. 
> 
> Le fait que l'extrme droite monte au crneau sur ce sujet est purement populiste. Mme s'il y a un cot raciste et xnophobe en arrire plan, c'est surtout et avant tout lectoraliste. Car, si par malheur un LE PEN venait au pouvoir, la lutte contre l'immigration ne serait certainement pas une priorit (une faade, surement, avec quelques coups mdiatiques, sans doute), car le FN ( et maintenant le RN - Route Nationale ?) est avant tout un parti capitaliste, et ce sont ces mme capitalistes qui sont tout contents de voir arriver de la main d'uvre pas chre, corvable  souhait et qui met en concurrence dloyale les salaris franais.


Je suis relativement d'accord avec ton point de vue mais par contre je n'appellerais pas _vraie gauche_ l'ancien parti communiste, le _parti des travailleurs_ c'est une des branches de la gauche (qui aujourd'hui ressemble  une soupe  l'eau sans sel o l'on a pas pu se payer les lgumes).

Et il y a quand mme diffrentes immigration selon moi, entre les polonais qui fabriquent nos maisons pour moiti prix et les rfugis qui mendient sous les ponts, a ne sert pas le capitalisme de la mme faon. Et si je veux bien croire que le FN derrire sa faade accueillera volontiers les premiers, je pense qu'il enverra tout aussi vite les autres dans des caisses en bois pour re-traverser la mer.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour rappel, Zirak, avant que la vraie gauche ne se fasse dcrbrer par les bobos et la mouvance vivrensembliste, "Touche pas  mon pote" et autre connerie, bref, quand le parti communiste tait un vrai parti des travailleurs, ils taient contre l'immigration.


Et ?

Je ne suis pas communiste hein, si il faut dire qu'ils ne sont pas objectifs ou qu'ils disent de la merde sur un sujet, j'ai pas de soucis  le faire. ^^

Et puis entre nous, savoir que Pierre, Paul ou Jacques, tait contre l'immigration il y a 30 ou 40 ans, je ne vois pas ce que cela apporte dans le cas prsent ?





> Le fait que l'extrme droite monte au crneau sur ce sujet est purement populiste. Mme s'il y a un cot raciste et xnophobe en arrire plan, c'est surtout et avant tout lectoraliste. Car, si par malheur un LE PEN venait au pouvoir, la lutte contre l'immigration ne serait certainement pas une priorit (une faade, surement, avec quelques coups mdiatiques, sans doute), car le FN ( et maintenant le RN - Route Nationale ?) est avant tout un parti capitaliste, et ce sont ces mme capitalistes qui sont tout contents de voir arriver de la main d'uvre pas chre, corvable  souhait et qui met en concurrence dloyale les salaris franais.


Et les autres bords politiques n'ont pas de vise lectoraliste ?  ::): 


Surtout que ce n'est pas une problme d'immigration, mais un problme d'immigration depuis "certains pays"... Soit on a de la place, soit on n'en a plus, et si on n'en a plus, je ne vois personne gueuler pour dire qu'il faut empcher les gens d'origine blanche ou asiatique de venir dans notre pays. 

Et non, j'anticipe Ryu, ce n'est pas non plus de l'immigration choisie, "normalement" l'immigration choisie c'est par rapport  des savoirs-faire ou des connaissances, de "l'immigration choisie" en fonction des origines seulement, oui c'est xnophobe et malsain. 


Enfin bref, comme je le disais, on peut tre pour ou contre ces histoires d'immigration, cela ne changera rien au fait que des gens continueront de vouloir venir tant que cela sera la merde dans leur pays. Et comme c'est "mal" d'intervenir chez les autres, bah  part prendre notre mal en patience le temps qu'ils arrivent  rsoudre eux-mmes leurs problmes (ou les problmes qu'on leur a coll), bah faut bien faire quelque chose pour ces gens qui ne veulent pas rester sur place.

Alors oui, tous les pays peuvent gueuler en disant "niet, pas chez nous, c'est plein", d'une part c'est faux, le monde n'a jamais t aussi riche, et d'autre part, bah on en fait quoi si on ne les accueille pas ? On les laisse pourrir en mer ou mourir dans leur pays ? Dire qu'ils n'ont qu' tre accueillis ailleurs, c'est juste une rponse bateau pour dplacer le problme, car les autres pays, mme les plus proches gographiquement, n'ont pas plus d'obligation de les accueillir que nos pays, au final, tout le monde peut dire "non" sans rien avoir  se reprocher.

Tout ce que je vois, c'est diffrents pays qui veulent se refiler la patate chaude, sauf qu'en l'occurrence, la patate, ce sont des milliers de vies humaines. Et je ne vois pas grand monde pour gueuler contre le systme qui fait que ces gens doivent se dplacer, juste contre ces gens eux-mmes alors que pour la plupart d'entre eux, ils ne font que subir les consquences. Si on ne change pas les causes, les consquences ne risquent pas de changer...

----------


## Ryu2000

> "normalement" l'immigration choisie c'est par rapport  des savoirs-faire ou des connaissances, de "l'immigration choisie" en fonction des origines seulement, oui c'est xnophobe et malsain.


Ouais mais en mme temps on a pas besoin de plus de main duvres non qualifi et de gens qui ne s'intgreront pas...
Yann Moix essaie de nous faire croire que les migrants connaissent Victor Hugo sur le bout des doigts, mais a m'tonnerait que beaucoup d'Afghans puissent lire a. (vu la situation du pays)
Yann Moix : Il y a parmi les Afghans de Calais des gens qui connaissent Victor Hugo sur le bout des doigts, ils arrivent en France et on les frappe !

L en plus on a l'UMP et le PS qui est islamophobe mais en mme temps pro immigration (quoi qu'une partie de l'UMP est en train d'voluer sur l'immigration, mais en tout cas dans les faits Sarkozy en a fait venir un paquet), ils prparent clairement le chaos.
Si tu fais venir plein de musulmans et qu'en parallles du crer de l'islamophobie, a va mal finir.
Ils sont en train de runir les conditions pour une guerre civil.




> Enfin bref, comme je le disais, on peut tre pour ou contre ces histoires d'immigration, cela ne changera rien au fait que des gens continueront de vouloir venir tant que cela sera la merde dans leur pays.


a va bientt tre aussi dur de survivre chez nous que chez eux.




> Et comme c'est "mal" d'intervenir chez les autres,


On intervient toujours pour des mauvaises raisons.
Ce n'est jamais dans lintrt des populations.
Est-ce qu'on va aider le Yemen contre l'Arabie Saoudite ?
Est-ce qu'on va aider la population du Bahren ?

Par exemple on intervient en Syrie, parce qu'Assad a refus un projet de gazoduc.
Sarkozy  Assad :  On va mettre votre pays  feu et  sang ! 

On est intervenu en Libye parce que Kadhafi voulait vendre son ptrole avec une vraie monnaie bas sur l'or plutt qu'avec du dollar. (a aurait fait du mal au franc CFA galement)
Le Dinar-Or des Etats-Unis dAfrique : un danger pour les membres de lOTAN




> bah  part prendre notre mal en patience le temps qu'ils arrivent  rsoudre eux-mmes leurs problmes (ou les problmes qu'on leur a coll)


Souvent nous sommes  la source du problme (on aide les terroristes ou les dictateurs).
Tunisie : les propos "effrayants" d'Alliot-Marie suscitent la polmique
Franois Hollande confirme avoir livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie

Quoi que c'est le cirque en Syrie, mais l'immigration Syrienne n'est pas si forte que a (contrairement  ce qu'on dit).
Nous on a pas mal de Soudanais par exemple :
Pas-de-Calais : un jeune homme de 22 ans tu lors d'une rixe dans un foyer d'insertion



> Un homme de 22 ans est mort poignard dans la soire du vendredi 18 aot, lors d'une rixe l'ayant oppos avec des camarades  trois migrants Soudanais.
> (...)
> Aprs avoir annonc, dans un premier temps, que la victime tait un migrant soudanais, la prfecture a rectifi l'information et prcis qu'il s'agissait d'un jeune Franais pris en charge au foyer.

----------


## Charvalos

> Quoi que c'est le cirque en Syrie, mais l'immigration Syrienne n'est pas si forte que a (contrairement  ce qu'on dit).
> Nous on a pas mal de Soudanais par exemple :
> Pas-de-Calais : un jeune homme de 22 ans tu lors d'une rixe dans un foyer d'insertion


Juste a : tu peux nous expliquer par quel lien magique t'arrives  dire que "vous avez pas mal de Soudanais" sur la base de l'article que tu postes ??

----------


## Ryu2000

> Juste a : tu peux nous expliquer par quel lien magique t'arrives  dire que "vous avez pas mal de Soudanais" sur la base de l'article que tu postes ??


L c'tait juste pour la blague, parce qu' la base c'tait des soudanais qui s'entruaient (mais en fait non), j'ai un sens de l'humour bizarre...

L o je sais qu'il y a des Soudanais c'est avec a :
On nous parle des Syriens, mais il ny a que des Africains !



> *Le Soudan* est le cadre dune guerre civile qui dure depuis plusieurs annes, et aurait fait des dizaines de milliers de morts, et forc prs de 3 millions dhabitants  fuir leur foyer. Au Darfour, rgion du sud-ouest du Soudan, des attaques chimiques auraient t constates, au moins 171 villages auraient t dtruits.
> 
> *En Afghanistan*, il y a eu environ 15 000 personnes tues en 2015, et sur les 6 premiers mois de 2016 les Nations Unies voque un bilan de 1600 morts parmi la population civile.
> 
> *En Erythre* les jeunes fuient pour chapper  un rgime totalitaire qui les prive de toute perspective davenir. Les dirigeants rythrens sont accuss de crimes contre lhumanit par une commission denqute.


Un Parisien aide un Afghan  rdiger une lettre  son fils dcd durant leur exil



> - Trois semaines aprs lvacuation de 2.770 migrants du quartier de la Chapelle, les camps de fortune se sont reforms.
> *- La plupart des migrants viennent du Soudan, dErythre ou dAfghanistan.*
> - Hussein Houssami, un  anonyme , a rencontr l'un d'entre eux par hasard quai d'Austerlitz. Son histoire l'a tant marqu qu'il a cr une cagnotte en ligne pour lui venir en aide.


EXILS DERYTHRE, DAFGHANISTAN, DU SOUDAN : UNE NOUVELLE RAFLE  PARIS

J'avais vu des images de statistiques de la provenance des migrants en Italie mais je ne les retrouve pas  ::(: 

=====
Des demandeurs d'asile soudanais torturs dans leur pays aprs avoir t expulss par la France
Les Soudanais, une nouvelle communaut en France



> Aprs avoir t en tte des demandes dasile en 2015 et en 2016, les ressortissants de ce pays sont 14 603  bnficier dun titre de sjour, selon la direction des trangers du ministre de lintrieur. Si lon y ajoute les premires vagues de rfugis, qui ont aujourdhui la nationalit franaise, et les dbouts de lasile qui se sont installs sans titre, on arriverait  30 000 Soudanais de cur rsidant dans lHexagone.
> 
> *La France  a pourtant t dabord un choix par dfaut pour beaucoup de migrants qui ont tent la Grande-Bretagne et se sont rsigns ensuite  rester* , analyse Amir El-Nour Adam, peintre en btiment le jour et tudiant en master 2 danthropologie  lEcole des hautes tudes en sciences...


Les anglais sont tranquille, ils ont le Trait du Touquet qui les protge.
Ils peuvent choisir leur migrant comme ils veulent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et ?
> 
> Je ne suis pas communiste hein, si il faut dire qu'ils ne sont pas objectifs ou qu'ils disent de la merde sur un sujet, j'ai pas de soucis  le faire. ^^
> 
> Et puis entre nous, savoir que Pierre, Paul ou Jacques, tait contre l'immigration il y a 30 ou 40 ans, je ne vois pas ce que cela apporte dans le cas prsent ?


C'tait juste pour remettre en cause ton amalgame "Contre les immigrs = Extrme droite".
En plus, dans le cas de l'Aquarius, ce n'est mme pas rellement une charge contre l'immigration, mais une charge contre l'UE. Les immigrs, tout le monde s'en fout, en ralit. Quand tu vois que notre gouvernement se cache derrire le droit maritime international pour justifier qu'il ne s'est pas propos pour accueillir l'Aquarius, tu trouves que c'est mieux que les discours du R(F)N ?

----------


## BenoitM

Ca veut dire quoi "beaucoup" de soudanais?

Pourquoi vouloir faire une diffrence entre les Syriens et les Soudanais?
Les conditions au soudain sont si bonne qu'ils n'ont pas droit de fuir ou c'est juste parce qu'ils sont africains et donc non pas le droit  l'asile?




> Les immigrs, tout le monde s'en fout, en ralit. Quand tu vois que notre gouvernement se cache derrire le droit maritime international pour justifier qu'il ne s'est pas propos pour accueillir l'Aquarius, tu trouves que c'est mieux que les discours du R(F)N ?


Ah non, c'est pas de leurs faute ils sonts nul en gographie. Ils pensaient sincrement que lEspagne tait plus proche que la France.

----------


## Zirak

Au final, a avance  quoi de dire "Oui mais de toutes faons, vos migrants, c'est mme pas des syriens mais des soudanais !" ?

Le fait qu'ils ne fuient pas la Syrie, mais un autre pays en guerre comme le Soudan, a change quoi ? Dans les deux cas, ce sont des rfugis qui fuient leur pays.  ::roll:: 



@Jon : non je ne trouve pas a mieux, mais n'ayant aucune connaissance en droit maritime international, je suis bien incapable de dire si c'est du pipeau ou pas.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis relativement d'accord avec ton point de vue mais par contre je n'appellerais pas _vraie gauche_ l'ancien parti communiste, le _parti des travailleurs_ c'est une des branches de la gauche (qui aujourd'hui ressemble  une soupe  l'eau sans sel o l'on a pas pu se payer les lgumes).


Aujourd'hui il n'y a plus de gauche. L'ancien parti communiste, tu ne l'as peut-tre pas connu, mais  cette poque, G. Marchais reprsentait rellement les travailleurs.
La gauche s'est englue dans le socital oubliant compltement le social. Mme ce qui se dit de gauche aujourd'hui, NPA ou LO, s'occupe d'avantage de la dfense des communaut que des droits du travail. 




> Et il y a quand mme diffrentes immigration selon moi, entre les polonais qui fabriquent nos maisons pour moiti prix et les rfugis qui mendient sous les ponts, a ne sert pas le capitalisme de la mme faon. Et si je veux bien croire que le FN derrire sa faade accueillera volontiers les premiers, je pense qu'il enverra tout aussi vite les autres dans des caisses en bois pour re-traverser la mer.


Oui et non. Les immigrs polonais qui construisent nos maisons attaquent une partie diffrente des travailleurs que les immigrs africains.
Et je fais une distinction entre immigrs et rfugis. Les premiers viennent s'installer, chercher un travail et faire venir leur famille ou envoyer de l'argent au pays. Les seconds fuient un pays en guerre ou une dictature, comme beaucoup d'europens l'ont fait pendant la seconde guerre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi vouloir faire une diffrence entre les Syriens et les Soudanais?
> Les conditions au soudain sont si bonne qu'ils n'ont pas droit de fuir ou c'est juste parce qu'ils sont africains et donc non pas le droit  l'asile?


L tout de suite je regarde pas la cause du dpart, je regarde la consquence de l'arriv.
On ne peut plus dire a aujourd'hui, mais c'est pourtant vrai "Tous les peuples ne sa valent pas".
Accueillir 100 000 afghans ce n'est pas comme accueillir 100 000 allemands.
Ils n'ont pas la mme culture, ni la mme vie, ni la mme ducation ni le mme comportement.
tre n en Afghanistan a te met peut tre dans un tat d'esprit particulier...

Alors individuellement a ne fonctionne pas, parce que tu peux peut tre faire un travailleur sympa en partant d'un Afghan et tu peux faire un mchant dlinquant en partant d'un Allemand (mais globalement...).

Vous regardez le ct humanitaire "Oh les pauvres qui souffrent il faut absolument que quelqu'un les aide, c'est terrible ce qu'ils fuient".
Moi je regarde les consquences de laccueil et a risque d'tre catastrophique, on est pas en mesure daccueillir des migrants et a risque de mal finir, comme il n'y a aucune intgration.
La majorit des migrants ne va pas vivre  la Franaise.

En tout cas c'tait le dsordre dans ces pays depuis longtemps et c'est hyper bizarre que l'immigration ait explos d'un coup, il y a des norme vague de migrants (un peu sponsoris par Soros).
On a dit "Ce sont des rfugies Syriens" alors que pas du tout, et en plus si on avait pas aid les rebelles en Syrie, les Syriens auraient retrouv la paix depuis des annes...

----------


## BenoitM

> Moi je regarde les consquences de laccueil et a risque d'tre catastrophique, on est pas en mesure daccueillir des migrants et a risque de mal finir, comme il n'y a aucune intgration.
> La majorit des migrants ne va pas vivre  la Franaise.


Euh pourquoi?
Ah bon en quoi on est pas en mesure de les accueillir?
Ah tu as des chiffres qui prouve qu'il n'y a aucune intgration?
La majorit? Tu es sur? Comment tu le sais? Sais tu pourquoi ils veulent aller en GB plutt qu'en France? 

Bref encore plein de blabla sans aucun fait objectif.





> En tout cas c'tait le dsordre dans ces pays depuis longtemps et c'est hyper bizarre que l'immigration ait explos d'un coup, il y a des norme vague de migrants (un peu sponsoris par Soros).
> On a dit "Ce sont des rfugies Syriens" alors que pas du tout, et en plus si on avait pas aid les rebelles en Syrie, les Syriens auraient retrouv la paix depuis des annes...


Peut-tre que si tu t'informais sur le sujet tu saurais que la situation c'est fortement dgrader dans certains pays.
Mais bon s'informer c'est une chose que tu es incapable de faire  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh pourquoi?


Paris : le centre pour migrants dbord par lafflux de rfugis
Vu le nombre de migrants qui vivent dans des camps ou dans la rue, je me dis que l'influence est trop grande.

Et pis bon, il y a normment de chmeurs, normment de gens au RSA, nous sommes en crise, nous sommes endett, etc.
Nous ne pouvons pas nous permettre d'augmenter les dpenses pour laccueil des migrants.
Il y a d'autres priorits.
Il y a quelque chose que vous oubliez c'est que *les Franais sont forcment prioritaire en France*, c'est la base d'une nation, d'un tat, et peut tre d'une rpublique.
C'est dj l'austrit, donc si on doit encore plus conomiser pour aider les migrants, on en sortira pas...

Moi je ne suis pas du tout dans le dlire humaniste.
Croire aux Droits de l'Homme c'est hypocrite. (c'est au nom des droits de l'homme que Jules Ferry a dit que les races suprieures avaient le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures, donc bon...)
En ralit le systme en a rien  foutre que des gens meurent au Ymen ou au Bahren.
Quand il y a des morts en Afghanistan on ne fait pas une journe de deuil, on met pas un message sur la tour Eiffel, il n'y a pas d'hashtag #preyforafghanistan.
Quand on met en place des dictateurs pour que des entreprises puissent saccaparer les ressources est-ce qu'on pense au peuple ?




> Peut-tre que si tu t'informais sur le sujet tu saurais que la situation c'est fortement dgrader dans certains pays.


N'empche que c'est ultra louche une telle synchronisation, d'un coup plein de Soudanais, d'rythrens et d'Afghan qui ont dcid de partir en mme temps.
Bon aprs la mort de Kadhafi a jou. (mais peut tre pas autant que Soros)

Un temps la Turquie jouait le rle de filtre et menaait d'ouvrir les frontires, a a donn quoi  la fin ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Jon : non je ne trouve pas a mieux, mais n'ayant aucune connaissance en droit maritime international, je suis bien incapable de dire si c'est du pipeau ou pas.


Ce n'est pas du pipeau. Effectivement, le droit maritime international fait que c'est le pays dont les cotes sont les plus proches des naufrags qui doit les accueillir. 
Aprs, on peut se poser la question sur la notion de naufrags, puisqu'ils sont dans un bateau qui n'est pas en danger...  ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> Et pis bon, il y a normment de chmeurs, normment de gens au RSA, nous sommes en crise, nous sommes endett, etc.
> Nous ne pouvons pas nous permettre d'augmenter les dpenses pour laccueil des migrants.
> Il y a d'autres priorits.
> Il y a quelque chose que vous oubliez c'est que *les Franais sont forcment prioritaire en France*, c'est la base d'une nation, d'un tat, et peut tre d'une rpublique.
> C'est dj l'austrit, donc si on doit encore plus conomiser pour aider les migrants, on en sortira pas...


Quand t'aura fini de nous rpter ce que tu lis sur la fachosphre, tu rflchira 2mn, et tu te rendras compte que l'un n'empche pas l'autre, le pays est suffisamment riche pour aider les sdf, les migrants, et mme les gens au RSA; tout en remboursant la dette. Sauf que pour faire a, faut des couilles, et aller chercher l'argent chez les copains friqus qui paient les campagnes politiques et les grosses multinationales. 





> Moi je ne suis pas du tout dans le dlire humaniste.


Pas besoin de le dire, on avait remarqu...  ::aie:: 





> Croire aux Droits de l'Homme c'est hypocrite. (c'est au nom des droits de l'homme que Jules Ferry a dit que les races suprieures avaient le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures, donc bon...)
> En ralit le systme en a rien  foutre que des gens meurent au Ymen ou au Bahren.
> Quand il y a des morts en Afghanistan on ne fait pas une journe de deuil, on met pas un message sur la tour Eiffel, il n'y a pas d'hashtag #preyforafghanistan.
> Quand on met en place des dictateurs pour que des entreprises puissent saccaparer les ressources est-ce qu'on pense au peuple ?


Ce n'est pas parce que le systme n'en a rien  foutre, que tout le monde n'en a rien  foutre.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que pour faire a, faut des couilles, et aller chercher l'argent chez les copains friqus qui paient les campagnes politiques et les grosses multinationales.


Ce qu'il faudrait surtout faire c'est arrter de passer par des banques prives, l'tat devrait emprunter  taux 0.
C'est pas normal qu'un tat paie des intrts, si on avait toujours emprunt  taux 0 nous ne serions pas endett.

La dette publique Franais est proche des :
2 300 000 000 000 (2 300 milliards, 2,3 * 1012).
Mme avec de la volont a m'tonnerait qu'on puisse trouver a...




> Ce n'est pas parce que le systme n'e na rien  foutre, que tout le monde n'en a rien  foutre.


Mais vous ne voyez pas que vous vous faites manipul ?
L le systme veut que vous soyez pro immigration.
Les mdias sont  fond pro migrants et anti populisme :
Immigration : Wauquiez et Le Pen "sont dans un concours Lpine des inventions populistes", dnonce France terre d'asile



> franceinfo : Quest-ce qui diffrencie le parti Les Rpublicains du Front national sur la question de limmigration ?
> 
> Pierre Henry : Je me le demande. Manifestement Laurent Wauquiez et Marine le Pen sont dans un concours Lpine des inventions populistes : rfrendum sur limmigration, abandon du droit du sol, remise en cause de limmigration lgale Lorsque Laurent Wauquiez pointe le chiffre de 262 000 titres de sjours attribus en 2017, il oublie de dconstruire ce chiffre. Parmi eux, ce sont 75 000 tudiants accueillis par nos universits, une chance pour nos grandes coles. Ce sont 50 000 de nos compatriotes qui pousent des non-Europens. Ce sont 40 000 titres de sjours attribus pour des raisons humanitaires. Le programme de la peur est le seul credo de monsieur Wauquiez.


Le gars s'appelle Pierre Henry mais c'est pas le mme gnie que lui :



=======
On ne peut pas avoir de l'empathie pour 7 milliards de personnes.
Des gens meurent partout tous les jours. Beaucoup dans des conditions abominable.
Selon comment on compte il y a 2,5 milliards de pauvres sur terre.
Il y a peut tre 25 000 personnes qui meurent de faim chaque jour, est-ce que tous les jours vous tes super triste pour eux ?

On ne peut pas avoir de la peine pour 2,5 milliards de personnes, mme si c'est objectivement triste ce qui leur arrive.
Il faut rester  l'chelle humaine et s'occuper de ce qui est proche.
Quelque part le Soudan, l'rythre, l'Afghanistan ne nous concernent pas, il ne me semble pas qu'on soit particulirement proche.
Si les gens n'taient pas hypocrite ils reconnatraient qu'ils en ont strictement rien  foutre des drames qui ont lieu l-bas.

Nous ne sommes pas en mesure de les aider, nous devons d'abord nous occuper de nous.
On oublie les bases de la survie...
On pense que tout va bien et que tout ira bien.
Mais pas du tout, nous nous enfonons dans la crise, elle ne cessera de s'amplifier, l'avenir de l'Europe c'est des famines, des pidmies, de la violence, etc.
L'avenir ce n'est pas la croissance, le progrs, la paix.
Les gens refusent de voir la ralit et vivent dans un rve.

Vous ne vous rendez pas compte de la gravit de la situation dans lequel le monde se trouve.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce qu'il faudrait surtout faire c'est arrter de passer par des banques prives, l'tat devrait emprunter  taux 0.
> C'est pas normal qu'un tat paie des intrts, si on avait toujours emprunt  taux 0 nous ne serions pas endett.


Suffit d'avoir des comptes bien grer et c'est faisable  ::): 
Mais bon avant que la France arrive  grer son budget  ::aie:: 

Qui va prter de l'argent  un tat qui ne fais que s'endetter?

Sinon les Franais peuvent donner leurs argent  l'tat Franais  0%





> Mais vous ne voyez pas que vous vous faites manipul ?
> L le systme veut que vous soyez pro immigration.
> Les mdias sont  fond pro migrants et anti populisme :


C'est sur la France accueille des millions de rfugis




> On ne peut pas avoir de l'empathie pour 7 milliards de personnes.


C'est sur que je n'aurai jamais d'empathie pour toi :p




> On ne peut pas avoir de la peine pour 2,5 milliards de personnes, mme si c'est objectivement triste ce qui leur arrive.


Ben j'ai plus de peine pour eux que pour toi  ::): 




> Quelque part le Soudan, l'rythre, l'Afghanistan ne nous concernent pas, il ne me semble pas qu'on soit particulirement proche.


Vu qu'ils ont explos le WTC, qu'ils arrivent chez nous. Si ca nous concerne.
Et il n'y a que quand on est Franais qu'on croit qu'on vit dans un vase clos  :;): 




> Si les gens n'taient pas hypocrite ils reconnatraient qu'ils en ont strictement rien  foutre des drames qui ont lieu l-bas.


Si tu avais deux neurones, tu comprendrais que ce qui se passe l bas te proccupe sinon tu ne ferais pas des tonnes de commentaires sur les rfugier, l'UE, l'Italie, les USA, la Russie...
C'est bien la preuve que ce qui se passe l bas tintresse...

----------


## Zirak

Suis-je manipul ou seulement moins goste que toi ? 

Tu as 4h.


Et oui, on peut s'mouvoir pour tout le monde (y'en a mme qui s'meuvent pour les gens ET les animaux, balze non ?), et bien sr que non, on n'y pense pas H24 tous les jours, mais quitte  choisir, oui je prfre aider des inconnus que de les laisser mourir en essayant de me donner bonne conscience en me disant que c'est pas grave, ils sont loin.

Et accessoirement, je ne suis pas "pro-immigration", je suis "anti-dcs-qu'on-peut-viter", encore une fois on parle de vies humaines l, pas de changer de marque de chips...  :;):

----------


## ymoreau

> Nous ne sommes pas en mesure de les aider, nous devons d'abord nous occuper de nous.
> On oublie les bases de la survie...
> On pense que tout va bien et que tout ira bien.
> Mais pas du tout, nous nous enfonons dans la crise, elle ne cessera de s'amplifier, l'avenir de l'Europe c'est des famines, des pidmies, de la violence, etc.
> L'avenir ce n'est pas la croissance, le progrs, la paix.
> Les gens refusent de voir la ralit et vivent dans un rve.
> 
> Vous ne vous rendez pas compte de la gravit de la situation dans lequel le monde se trouve.


Je suis d'accord avec toi (attendez ! lisez la suite  ::aie:: ), la situation est grave.
Parce qu'il y a effectivement tous ces problmes et des pires encore qui nous arrivent dans la gueule mais que la majorit des occidentaux dont toi continue de croire stupidement que notre survie est menace par une poigne de pauvres gens dans des tentes pleines de boue qui font la manche ou finissent noys.

Combien d'emplois d'boueur et d'agent de surface les immigrs vont nous piquer ? Combien d'emplois va dtruire l'automatisation  venir ? Combien d'emploi a dtruit et dtruira la politique conomique actuelle ?
L'argent de la dette il est o ? Dans les poches des migrants ? (poches vides par la douane du Danemark, donc l'argent est sans doute l bas ?  ::aie:: )

Tu parles beaucoup de manipulation mais si tu rflchissais 2 min (mme pas 4h, mais soyons bons princes) tu raliserais que c'est toi la victime, et que tu trompes clairement de combat et d'ennemi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qui va prter de l'argent  un tat qui ne fais que s'endetter?


Avant 1973 et la fameuse Loi Rothschild la France s'empruntait  elle mme :
Mais pourquoi avait-on vot en 1973 cette loi imposant  l'Etat de passer par les banques prives ou les marchs pour financer sa dette ?




> Et il n'y a que quand on est Franais qu'on croit qu'on vit dans un vase clos


Normalement on filtre ce qui entre.
On ne peut pas laisser n'importe qui rentrer n'importe comment, il y a des terroristes dans le tas.




> C'est bien la preuve que ce qui se passe l bas tintresse...


a mintresse parce que c'est n'importe quoi et je suis choqu.
Par contre j'en ai rien  foutre si 1000 migrants meurent, a doit arriver tous les jours en Libye et j'y pense pas...
Le bateau aurait pu couler j'en aurais strictement rien eu  branler, c'est  galit avec les morts du World Trade Center, je ne pouvais pas moins m'en foutre.

Je les connais pas les types, si ils n'avaient jamais exister a n'aurait rien chang pour moi.




> Parce qu'il y a effectivement tous ces problmes et des pires encore qui nous arrivent dans la gueule mais que la majorit des occidentaux dont toi continue de croire stupidement que notre survie est menace par une poigne de pauvres gens dans des tentes pleines de boue qui font la manche ou finissent noys.


Quand on est malade on vite tout ce qui peut tre mauvais pour soi.
En disant qu'un peu d'immigration ne va pas nous tuer, c'est comme le toxicomane  2 doigts de l'overdose se dit "C'est pas une petite injection d'hrone qui va me tuer".

Il y a des tonnes de problmes en parallles.
Si pour tous les problmes on se dit "C'est pas a qui va nous tuer !" et qu'on laisse faire au final on va crever  cause de l'accumulation.
C'est comme avoir le Sida  la fin tu meurs d'un rhum parce que tu n'as plus de systme imunitaire.

L'immigration n'est pas mon combat prioritaire, c'est pas un des problmes les plus graves.
Moi j'en ai plus aprs :
La financeLes banquesL'UELes mdiasLes USA

Au final l'immigration c'est cool parce que a fait monter la haine de l'UE en son sein et j'adore a  :8-):  ::D:  ::P:  ::mouarf::  ::zoubi::  ::zoubi::  ::zoubi:: 
Le populisme eurosceptique va augmenter partout, comme ce fut le cas en Italie.
Et si aprs on a une alliance extrme-gauche / extrme-droite on sera bien.

Au bout d'un moment soit l'UE devra faire quelque chose contre l'immigration soit elle explosera !

----------


## ymoreau

> En disant qu'un peu d'immigration ne va pas nous tuer, c'est comme le toxicomane  2 doigts de l'overdose se dit "C'est pas une petite injection d'hrone qui va me tuer".


Non, c'est comme un toxicomane  deux doigts de l'overdose  qui tu dirais "ne fume pas cette cigarette". Globalement a ne changera rien du tout, parce que l'impact est bien trop ngligeable  ct des vrais problmes.

De toute faon on peut pas raisonner sans des chiffres, il faut des comparaisons factuelles. 
J'ai pas de chiffres, mais je reste convaincu que certaines des causes qu'on veut nous faire avaler ont un impact totalement ngligeable et qu'on passe sous tapis les sources de pauvret rellement en cause.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, c'est comme un toxicomane  deux doigts de l'overdose  qui tu dirais "ne fume pas cette cigarette". Globalement a ne changera rien du tout, parce que l'impact est bien trop ngligeable  ct des vrais problmes.


Il y a une thorie qui les combustions spontan sont en fait des gens qui meurent en fumant une cigarette, leur vtements senflamment, leur graisse commence  prendre feu et on les retrouvent brl on sait pas pourquoi.
Donc le toxicomane peu tomber dans une sorte de coma  cause de la drogue alors qu'il fume une cigarette et cette cigarette peut lenflammer et le tuer.




> Combien d'emplois d'boueur et d'agent de surface les immigrs vont nous piquer ? Combien d'emplois va dtruire l'automatisation  venir ? Combien d'emploi a dtruit et dtruira la politique conomique actuelle ?


Ils ne vont pas piquer des emplois, mais ils vont peut tre touch des aides sociales.
C'est marrant d'un ct on entend que les migrants font des mtiers sans formation et de l'autre on nous dit que ce sont des ingnieurs, des afghans spcialiste de Victor Hugo ou les futurs Montaigne.

Effectivement l'automatisation et la politique conomique sont des problmes plus grave que l'immigration.
Mais la logique "On laisse passer a, parce qu'il y a pire  ct" c'est pas forcment le bon plan... (c'est comme le gars qui dit "je m'en fous d'avoir 4/20 dans cette matire je me rattraperez  ct")
Si on cherchait  limiter au maximum les problmes ce serait mieux.
Il faut tre bon dans le maximum d'aspect et tolrer le moins de problme possible.

L'immigration massive n'est pas si anodine.
On va se retrouver avec plein de gens non intgr, la majorit sont musulman et le systme crer de l'islamophobie. (vous n'anticiper par le problme que a va crer ?)
Et sinon il y a la thorie du grand remplacement le taux de fcondit (nombre moyen d'enfants par femme en ge de procrer ) en Europe est de 1,6 au Niger il est  6,76 au Mali 6,06, en Somalie 6,02 (en gros les africains font plus d'enfants),  quoi ressemblera l'Europe dans le futur ?
Afghanistan et Soudan c'est du 5,3 (1,6 < 5,3).

 chaque attaque terroriste islamiste, l'islamophobie augmente un tout petit peu. (dans les victimes il y a des musulmans donc pour eux a change rien)

====
Bon du coup l'Espagne a gagn une super image en acceptant les migrants (alors que chaque anne il y a beaucoup plus de 600 clandestins qui arrivent dans chaque pays europen), donc c'est pas extraordinaire comme truc... Mais c'est cool pour l'Espagne.
La France a fait une remarque de merde  l'Italie et l'Italie a rpondu correctement.
Tout est bien pour tout le monde.
 Aquarius  : l'Italie place la France sur le banc des accuss

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a une thorie qui les combustions spontan sont en fait des gens qui meurent en fumant une cigarette, leur vtements senflamment, leur graisse commence  prendre feu et on les retrouvent brl *on sait pas pourquoi*.


Bah si, car ils sont morts en fumant une cigarette, leurs vtements se sont enflamms, et leur graisse a commenc  prendre feu et ils ont brl, tu viens de le dire.  ::aie:: 





> Donc le toxicomane peu tomber dans une sorte de coma  cause de la drogue alors qu'il fume une cigarette et cette cigarette peut lenflammer et le tuer.


Tu peux mme tomber dans le coma sans te droguer, et mourir quand mme !

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux couper court tout de suite, plutt que de te laisser t'embarquer  chercher la petite bte dans des analogies qui n'ont rien  voir.





> Ils ne vont pas piquer des emplois, mais ils vont peut tre touch des aides sociales.


Je sens qu'on va revenir  notre fameux immigr de Schrdinger. 

Mais si, certains vont piquer des emplois (et d'ailleurs, c'est un peu con de se plaindre qu'ils ne s'intgrent pas, si on ne les laisse pas bosser, car pour rappel un vrai rfugi qui obtient l'asile politique, a une interdiction par la loi de travailler pendant 9 mois de mmoire, donc 9 mois o il est  charge, alors que comme il a des papiers, il pourrait bosser en toute lgalit, si c'est pas con a...), et d'autres vont toucher des aides (enfin pour ceux rentrs lgalement et reconnus comme rfugis, car un sans-papier qui se pointe  la CAF, a plus de chance de se faire expulser que de toucher le RSA)., bref, comme pour des gens de n'importe quel pays, y compris les franais, il y a des bosseurs, des fainants, des gens honntes, des gens malhonntes, etc. etc. 





> C'est marrant d'un ct on entend que les migrants font des mtiers sans formation et de l'autre on nous dit que ce sont des ingnieurs, des afghans spcialiste de Victor Hugo ou les futurs Montaigne.


Bah ou lol ! 

C'est normal d'entendre les deux, car comme dans tous les pays, y'a pas que des intellos ou des gros cons, mais on trouve de tout, c'est pour cela que c'est dbile de gnraliser le comportement de quelques individus  tout un groupe...





> Effectivement l'automatisation et la politique conomique sont des problmes plus grave que l'immigration.


Amen, enfin des paroles senses.





> Mais la logique "On laisse passer a, parce qu'il y a pire  ct" c'est pas forcment le bon plan...


Sauf que personne n'a dit a.





> Si on cherchait  limiter au maximum les problmes ce serait mieux.
> Il faut tre bon dans le maximum d'aspect et tolrer le moins de problme possible.


Sauf qu'on ne peut pas tout faire en mme temps, et que certaines dcisions peuvent avoir des impacts ailleurs, donc on ne peut pas tout modifier comme on veut sur un coup de tte.

Et accessoirement, rgler les problmes les plus graves pourrait faire que les problmes les moins important n'en soient plus. Par exemple, toute cette immigration, est normment lie au systme conomique actuel, changer de systme conomique, n'empchera pas compltement l'immigration, mais pourrait quand mme bien diminuer celle-ci, peut-tre suffisamment pour que financirement, et niveau intgration, cela se passe bien. 






> Et sinon il y a la thorie du grand remplacement le taux de fcondit (nombre moyen d'enfants par femme en ge de procrer ) en Europe est de 1,6 au Niger il est  6,76 au Mali 6,06, en Somalie 6,02 (en gros les africains font plus d'enfants), * quoi ressemblera l'Europe dans le futur ?*
> Afghanistan et Soudan c'est du 5,3 (1,6 < 5,3).


A un continent habit et en vie ? 

Dans de nombreux pays riches, on a effectivement un taux de fcondit qui ne permet limite pas de renouveler la population, tu prfre quoi, une population "mtisse" ou une population disparue ? 


De plus, il ne faut pas comparer le taux de fcondit des nigriens vivant la-bas, avec notre taux  nous. Il n'y a pas autant de moyens de contraceptions, pas autant d'information et d'ducation, pas les mmes soins mdicaux, pas de systme de retraite (donc ce sont les jeunes qui bossent pour prendre soin des vieux), etc. etc., comme tu le dis souvent "c'est pas la mme culture".

Au bout d'une gnration ou deux, ils auront la mme faon de vivre que les occidentaux, et ne feront plus autant d'enfants (bon a ne passe pas forcment de 6  1 en une gnration mais si tu regardes les immigrs qui sont en France depuis dj plusieurs gnrations, c'est rare qu'ils fassent 6 enfants ou plus).

Aprs il faut aussi permettre une bonne intgration, et considrer comme "normal" des mariages mixtes, histoire que le mlange se fasse, comme a il n'y a pas de "remplacement".  Le grand remplacement, c'est justement si on les stigmatise, qu'on pousse au communautarisme, et  rester chacun de son ct, car oui, dans ce cas l, ils nous auront  l'usure vu que l'on ne se reproduit plus assez, la terre sera forcment  eux  un moment donn (enfin si on ne la dtruit pas compltement avant). 

Au final le "grand remplacement", c'est souvent ceux qui le craigne et le dnonce, qui le nourrisse justement, en attisant la peur de l'autre.

----------


## Grogro

> Non, c'est comme un toxicomane  deux doigts de l'overdose  qui tu dirais "ne fume pas cette cigarette". Globalement a ne changera rien du tout, parce que l'impact est bien trop ngligeable  ct des vrais problmes.
> 
> De toute faon on peut pas raisonner sans des chiffres, il faut des comparaisons factuelles. 
> J'ai pas de chiffres, mais je reste convaincu que certaines des causes qu'on veut nous faire avaler ont un impact totalement ngligeable et qu'on passe sous tapis les sources de pauvret rellement en cause.


Que veux-tu dire par l ?

----------


## ymoreau

> Que veux-tu dire par l ?


Je parle des discours qui arguent que les chmeurs, les immigrs, les fonctionnaires trop nombreux, les cheminots bourrs d'avantages, le soit-disant assistanat  la franaise en gros, sont les raisons de l'endettement du pays et du cot des services publics.
Moi je suis convaincu que ces causes l sont ngligeables et que les vraies source du manque d'argent sont ailleurs.

Mais comme je le dis je n'ai pas de chiffres ou de sources  avancer, autres que des avis lus  droite  gauche (enfin surtout  gauche  ::aie:: ) et mes propres rflexions sur le fonctionnement du systme.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je parle des discours qui arguent que les chmeurs, les immigrs, les fonctionnaires trop nombreux, les cheminots bourrs d'avantages, le soit-disant assistanat  la franaise en gros, sont les raisons de l'endettement du pays et du cot des services publics.
> Moi je suis convaincu que ces causes l sont ngligeables et que les vraies source du manque d'argent sont ailleurs.
> 
> Mais comme je le dis je n'ai pas de chiffres ou de sources  avancer, autres que des avis lus  droite  gauche (enfin surtout  gauche ) et mes propres rflexions sur le fonctionnement du systme.


Tu as en grande partie raison. Les retraites, dont on ne parle pas assez, reprsentent plus de la moiti des "aides sociales" et la plus grosse dpense d'argent public, et augmentent plus vite que tout le reste. Donc statistiquement, tu peux te dire que toutes les autres catgories d'"assists" runis ne cotent mme pas autant que les vieux. Le truc c'est que les retraits sont nombreux et votent plus que les autres tranches d'ges, alors que les immigrs n'ont souvent mme pas la citoyennet, et les jeunes sont plus abstentionistes que la moyenne....alors on fait des conomies sur les couches de la populations qui psent moins aux urnes, et les vieux dfendent efficacement leur grosse part de gteau. C'est la dmocratie dans toute sa splendeur.

Il y a d'autres sujets dont on ne parle pas assez, genre le capitalisme de connivence dans l'amnagement du territoire, mais la mme logique s'applique.... ct des retraites, ce sont de petites dpenses. Pareil avec la privatisation de toutes les rentes de l'tat,  moyen terme vendre des parts de la FDJ est une stupidit sans nom mais ce n'est pas le Lotto qui pourrait payer les retraites...

Et encore je ne parle que des retraites de la scu. La suppression de l'ISF, par exemple, a bnficie  ceux qui ont accumul un patrimoine...ce qui n'est ni le cas des 15-25 ans, ni celui des immigrs, ni mme celui du cheminot moyen.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ok donc 1er article, on a 1 mec qui prtend avoir une preuve que personne n'a vue et dont il prtend lui-mme que la preuve n'est peut-tre pas suffisante pour les attaquer, et 2me article, dsol, mais ne parlant pas allemand, bah je vais avoir du mal  tre convaincu...


Dsol, mais que tu parle Allemand ou pas ne change rien  la situation. 

Cela dit, il y an un article du Monde, avec un parti pris trs fort, qui apporte cependant quelques prcisions utiles (https://www.lemonde.fr/international...46_3210.html):
Deux ONG se sont fait saisir leurs navires pour flagrant dlitLes trois quarts des navires oprs par les ONG ont cess leurs activits aprs que la justice s'intresse  euxLes navires "humanitaires" vont chercher les refugis au large de la Libye, mais les ramnent en Europe plutot qu' la cte la plus prcheLes ONG s'opposent aux garde-ctes Libyens et vont jusqu' soustraire  ceux-ci des migrantsLes ONG multiplient la mauvaise foi, amalgamant tre recueilli par les garde-ctes Libyens avec se noyer...et veulent que la loi qui impose de dposer les naufrags en scurit "le plus vite possible" oblige l'Italie  ouvrir ses ports, alors qu'ils refusent de dposer les migrants sur la cte la plus prcheL'_Aquarius_ bat pavillon de complaisance  ::aie:: 

Alors libre  toi d'interprter cela comme une pure position de principe, de penser que les ONG prfrent laisser ces migrants dont ils prtendent faire le plus grand cas se noyer plutot que de signer le code de conduite, se soumettre aux contrles policiers et cooperer avec les gardes-ctes. 




> Et je n'amalgame rien du tout, regarde la trs grosse majorit des soutiens vient de l'extrme-droite, vous ne pouvez pas le nier... Regardez rien qu'en France, les premiers  applaudir la dcision italienne, c'tait le FN, RF (qui vient du FN aussi  la base), et Dupont-Aignan... Et le fait que quelques instances qui ne sont pas d'extrme-droite soient d'accord, n'enlve rien au fait que globalement, c'est quand mme ce bord l essentiellement qui soutient cette dmarche.


En France, cela reflte surtout la dsintgration du tissu politique, surtout  gauche. Dans les pays du Groupe de Vysegrad, il y a un large consensus de l'extrme-gauche  l'extrme-droite pour n'accueillir aucun migrant, en Autriche (et en Bavire) la droite "modre" s'oppose dsormais  l'accueil des migrants, le M5S Italien n'a rien d'extrme-droite, etc.



> Et puis au bout d'un moment, faut tre cohrent 2 mn, vous ne voulez pas que ces gens meurent, mais quand ils sont rcuprs en mer, faudrait les ramener dans le pays dont ils tentent de partir ? Quel intrt ? Soit ils vont crever sur place, soit ils vont essayer de revenir. Alors oui, on pourrait les dposer ailleurs, mais  ce moment l, n'importe quel pays pourrait avoir la mme raction et dire "pourquoi chez nous ?"
> 
> On peut contre l'immigration actuelle tant qu'on veut, tant qu'on proposera des conditions de vie plus intressantes que ces pays, des gens voudront venir hein...


Le meilleur moyen d'empcher l'immigration clandestine par mer (et donc les noyades), c'est de faire l'Australie et de punir les demandeurs d'asyle pour leur methode d'entre dans le pays en refusant de les recevoir, mme si leur demande d'asyle est lgitime (ils sont dans ce cas envoys dans des pays tiers o ils seront en scurit, comme le Cambodge). a marche: depuis 2014 trs peu de gens essayent de rejoindre l'Australie par la mer (un seul navire sur toute l'anne 2014). Ils savent dsormais que s'ils viennent par la mer, ils seront emprisonns dans un protectorat offshore puis renvoys ou recass dans un pay tiers, ce n'est pas ce qu'ils veulent, alors ils ne tentent plus de venir comme a. Si on fait pareil, aprs un moment pour que l'info se rpande et se digre, les gens cesseront de venir par la Mditerranne, personne ne se noyera et on sera pargn toutes les vicissitudes lies  ces sans-papiers.

Dj, l'aide aux garde-ctes Libyens  port des fruits, beaucoup moins de gens tentent leur chance par la mer.

P.S. O sont tous ces gens qui s'indignent des noyades dans la Mditerrane quand des milliers de migrants meurent aux portes de l'Afsud, attaqus par les bte sauvages, fusills par les gardes champtres Sud-Africains, electrocuts sur le mur frontalier (car oui, l'Afsud a un mur frontalier electrifi ltal), ou juste exposs aux lments? Le gouvernement de l'ANC a re-militaris sa frontire  la fin des annes 2000, et l o auparavant le rgime d'Apartheid ne voulait que se dfendre contre les guerrilleros, l'ANC entend dsormais stopper net toute immigration clandestine, ainsi que les traffics et le braconnage (source). Mais apparament comme ce ne sont pas des sales blancs avec le pch originel du "colonialisme"  expier, eux ont le droit de faire ce qu'ils veulent  ::roll::

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour



> Jon Shannow
> Pourquoi ne pas demander aussi au Maroc,  l'Algrie ou  la Tunisie, voire l'gypte de recueillir ces pauvres gens ?
> Aprs tout, ce sont, des africains, non ? Ne serait-ce pas normal que les pays d'Afrique les recueillent pour pouvoir les ramener chez eux ou leur donner la nationalit du pays d'accueil ? 
> De toute faon, ils n'ont pas de visa d'entre dans un pays d'Europe, donc ils sont lgitimes pour tre renvoys chez eux, sauf  obtenir l'asile pour des raisons de mise en danger chez eux


Beaucoup de questionnements  la fois ...
Pour y rpondre il faut  analyser les faits .. 
1/il s'agit de migrants conomiques fuyant la pauvret et comme le Maroc d'El Morro(le maure), l'Algrie ou  la Tunisie, voire l'gypte  sont eux-mmes pauvres   ,ils refusent simplement de partager leur baguette de pain raccourcie...
C'est pour les populations de ces pays ajouter du mal  un mal profond (la pauvret est un mal ,et le Hadith suivant le rappelle "la pauvret est pire que l'incroyance") ...
Au demeurant les migrants africains eux-mmes ne cherchent pas   s'installer dans nos pays ou svit un chmage lev et chronique  et ceci expliquant cela ,ils vont soit :
1/en Libye d'ou d'un saut de puce ,ils atterrissent  lle Lampedusa (dj le dfunt Khadafi avait compris cela en son temps en ouvrant un camp de "transit" sous l'gide du H.C.R onusien)!!!

2/au Maroc d' El Morro le Fourbe qui a ouvert des camps clandestins de "transit"  aux abords de Tanger  pour aller par mer  Algsiras   par canot de plaisance ou mIeux encore  Ceuta ou Melila ou il suffit de sauter une clture grillag de nuit 

3/ la Tunisie ,lAlgrie ou l' Egypte ne font pas l'affaire vu lloignement des les europennes (Corse,Sardaigne,Sicile )... 

En rsume les migrants conomiques  veulent aller l ou il faut aller ,chez les riches ...!!!
Et moi j'ai envie d'aller pas chez mes voisins pauvres mais chez le gros richard d' cot qui ,sapristi de sapristoche, a une rsidence  4 tages ,3 voitures et beaucoup de flouze !!!
Les rfugies de guerre eux sont peu nombreux et leur prise en n charge doit se faire sous l'gide onusienne du HCR et Croix Rouge car ils peuvent retourner chez une fois l'incendie guerrier teint...
Les gens perscuts pour des raisons politiques ,aka demandeurs d'asile ,sont une goutte d'eau dans cette mare oceanique de migrants africains !!!
Tout le travail des politiciens c'est de faire de l'amalgame sur ces trois catgories de migrants pour des raisons lectoralistes  ,& relays par les journaleux aboyeurs de leurs matres et certaines ONG aux ordres des politiciens !!!
Les ONG aux ordres disent aux migrants suivez notre panache blanc ,*ce qui a pour effet daccrotre les candidats au suicide assur en haute mer* !!!

L'Algrie se dmne quant  elle comme elle peut car la mare des migrants traverse une zone(Sahel) ou svissent tous les maux du terrorisme ,et la mare recle des bandits, meurtriers et fauteurs de troubles,qui en profitent pour traverser nos frontires ...
L'accueil des migrants temporairement est bien fait par la Croix Rouge Algrienne (sans l'aide du HCR qui s'en fout) et le renvoi des migrants chez eux est l'objet d'accord avec les pays frontaliers  !!!
Les migrants dans le dsert sont des migrants (probablement originaires des terroristes de DAESH du delta du Niger ) que le gvt nigrien ne voulait pas accueillir !!! 
Bref des gens de corde et de sac qui mritent la mort par inanition au Sahara pour soulager la terre d'un poids inutile...!!!

Un grand problme se pose cependant c'est identification des personnes ,car les papiers d'identit sont une fiction en Afrique Subsaharienne et pour cela il faut disposer de nombreux & fins linguistes en patois tribaux africains,bref la mer  boire !!!
Le temps ou les chefs de tribus taient tenus pour responsables des dbordements et autres crimes des gens de la tribu devant les chefs de secteurs militaires sont ,alas ,bien loin !!!
Les nouveaux chefs de fdration de tribus africains(pompeusement appels Etats Africains) devraient rpondre des troubles et dsordres commis dans leurs Etats devant la C.P.I y compris pour ces migrations massives !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

Rebonjour 
j'ai oubli un point important & de taille  propos du Maroc d' El Morro le Fourbe,c'est que ce pays n'a aucune frontire avec les pays d'Afrique Subsaharienne ...
Comment fait ce pays dirig par El Morro le Fourbe pour peupler ces camps de migrants subsahariens,eh bien ,je vous le donne en mille : il le fait en les importants en catimini grce aux avions de la Royal Maroc qui sillonne les pays africains sous le prtexte de la coopration africaine ....et en  les utilisant comme moyen de pression sur l'UE en contrepartie de ses aides  !!!
Palsambleu , de l on voit que Ertokhan le Grand Turc est un niais politique  cot d' El Morro le Fourbe,car le Grand Turc a ngoci au grand jour la rtention des migrants asiatiques  l'occasion de la guerre en Syrie !!!
Les apparences sont souvent trompeuses comme le dit l'adage et n'est pas fourbe qui le veut !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

Rebonjour 

il est instructif galement de rappeler la mare d'immigrants economiques syriens et autres asiates (afghans,hindous,pakistanais,turcomans dAsie centrale) ,*prsents par les mdias aboyeurs aux ordres* ,comme des rfugis de guerre ,*alors que les vrais rfugis de guerre sont dans des camps au Liban,en Jordanie ,en Turquie dans l'attente  ce jour d'un retour en Syrie* !!! 
Ces migrants ,conomiques donc, n'ont pas hsit ,parbleu , traverser la route des Balkans pdestrement comme au temps des serfs croiss de Pierre L'Hermite(croisade des gueux) en suivant la valle du beau Danube Bleu !!!
Il tait vident aussi que ces migrants ,invits  la riche table des Teutons par  la Merkel, taient srieusement motivs ,autant que la Merkel  avide de main d'oeuvre !!!
Les  pays limitrophes dAllemagne  poussaient des cris  d'orfraie  surtout pour faire pression sur Merkel  tenir ses engagements d'accueil , dans  la crainte de voir une partie de cette mare humaine patienter  chez eux dans des camps de transit ...!!!
Il est instructif galement de noter comment ces immigrants  ont travers au pas de charge les Balkans et n'avaient nullement l'intention de s'installer dans les pays balkaniques ou le niveau de vie tait trop faible !!! 
A noter galement que certains ont atterri ,chez la Merkel ,en empruntant un chemin indit par la voie polaire et  bicyclette nom d'un chien: Russie ,Finlande ,Danemark !!!

----------


## Grogro

> Rebonjour 
> j'ai oubli un point important & de taille  propos du Maroc d' El Morro le Fourbe,c'est que ce pays n'a aucune frontire avec les pays d'Afrique Subsaharienne ...
> Comment fait ce pays dirig par El Morro le Fourbe pour peupler ces camps de migrants subsahariens,eh bien ,je vous le donne en mille : il le fait en les importants en catimini grce aux avions de la Royal Maroc qui sillonne les pays africains sous le prtexte de la coopration africaine ....et en  les utilisant comme moyen de pression sur l'UE en contrepartie de ses aides  !!!


Tu as des sources pour ce que tu affirmes ?

----------


## icheck

Bonjour, je suis franais et je ne veut plus de rfugi en France.

Je m'explique :
1) la France n'a pas pour objectif d'aceuillir la mysere du monde, on a dja pleins de probleme interne, comme les sdf franais par exemple qui sont moins bien trait que les rfugies, es ce juste ?
2) Ce n'est pas notre probleme ce qui se passe ailleurs dans le monde, les puissances europenne ont peut tre mal dcolonis ces rgions au sicle dernier et alors ? sa date quand mme il y'a prescription.
3) Ce n'est pas notre probleme ce qui se passe ailleurs dans le monde, aid un camp ou un autre cela vas entraner des consquence inconnus pour le futur, le mieux c'est de les laisser se dbrouiller seul, le mieux a faire serait de juste ce contenter de parachuter des vivres et de l'quipement mdicale mais c'est tous !
4) Le mlange de culture cre des tensions dans notre pays, j'avais vue rcemment sur LCP par exemple un dbat sur une possible guerre civile dans le pays entre les musulmans et lextrme droite. 
un exemple rcent
je ne dis pas que le probleme viens de lextrme droite ou des musulmans mais le mlange ne donne rien de bon pour notre pays, cela cre des tensions et de la haine.

Nous avons besoin aujourd'hui de nous unir, mais comment quand 28% des musulmans de France pensent que la charia est au-dessus des lois de la Rpublique

Je ne cherche pas a blamer la religion musulmane, mais force d'admettre que cette religion pose des problmes dans notre pays ! et c'est la seul ! les catholiques se tienne tranquille au pire il proteste contre l'ivg mais c'est tous. Les juifs pareil, ils ne nous posent quasi aucun probleme.
Seul une minorit de musulman pose probleme mais cette minorit fais beaucoup de dgt dans notre pays. Alors je veut bien tre un bon penseur et dire "il faut pas sanctionner tous les musulmans a cause d'une minorit" mais  un moment donn il faudra bien faire quelque chose !
car l'extreme droite monte en pouvoir pourquoi ? car l'tat est justement incapable de rgler le probleme des musulmans donc les franais on peur et donc peu peu vont se tourner vers des solutions extreme jusqu'a l'extermination pur et simple de tous les musulmans.
Les grandes purge il y'en eu dans l'histoire, le massacre de saint Barthlmy par exemple, cela peut recommencer encore en 2018, mme en France et en Europe.

et enfin dans le cas le plus extrme, si je devais choisir, je prfrerais vivre sous un rgime nazis que sous la charia, mme si aucun des 2 ne me donnerais entire satisfaction.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
> tu as des sources pour ce que tu affirmes ?


Les mdias marocains eux-mmes  le disent  tue-tte !!!

Sinon comment ferait un tchadien ou un nigrien ou un congolais (des 2 Congo) pour se retrouver  Tanger ou  Ceuta,Melila !!!
Le Maroc offre annuellement 30 milles certificats de rsidence, tout en sachant pertinemment que ces  immigrants  n'y viennent que pour franchir les 15 km du  dtroit de Gibraltar!!!

----------


## Zirak

> 1) la France n'a pas pour objectif d'aceuillir la mysere du monde, on a dja pleins de probleme interne, *comme les sdf franais par exemple qui sont moins bien trait que les rfugies, es ce juste ?*


Quel rapport avec les rfugis ? 

Mme sans rfugis, les SDF sont mal traits, il suffit de voir le nombre toujours plus croissant de villes qui mettent en place des installations pour empcher les SDF  de dormir  tel ou tel endroit, le manque flagrant de centres d'accueils, et tout le reste.

Aujourd'hui, si les SDF sont mal traits, c'est en bonne partie du fait d'un choix de vos lus et pas d'un manque de moyens ou quoi que ce soit.


De plus, je trouve tout de mme formidable ce nombre de personnes qui se soucie du sort des SDF en les comparant avec les rfugis (qu'il ne faut pas confondre avec tous les migrants, tous ne touchent pas d'aides ou autres), alors qu'avant ces histoires de migrants, cela n'empchait pas grand monde de dormir... 






> Ce n'est pas notre probleme ce qui se passe ailleurs dans le monde, *les puissances europenne ont peut tre mal dcolonis ces rgions au sicle dernier et alors ?* sa date quand mme il y'a prescription.


Ce qui montrer un manque flagrant de connaissances en gopolitique... Le problme n'est pas une mauvaise "dcolonisation" (les 3/4 de ces pays n'ayant jamais t des colonies europennes), mais du bordel qu'on continue  aller y foutre d'annes en annes pour notre propre intrt conomique, sauf que voil, on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre... (sans mauvais jeu de mot xD).





> 3) Ce n'est pas notre probleme ce qui se passe ailleurs dans le monde, aid un camp ou un autre cela vas entraner des consquence inconnus pour le futur, *le mieux c'est de les laisser se dbrouiller seul*, le mieux a faire serait de juste ce contenter de parachuter des vivres et de l'quipement mdicale mais c'est tous !


Voil. Et mme lorsqu'il n'y a pas de conflits entre 2 camps d'ailleurs, il faut viter l'ingrence. Mais aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas le cas. On ne peut pas aller dstabiliser des gouvernements trangers, et ensuite se plaindre que ces mmes trangers viennent trouver refuge chez nous. 


Sur le point 4, je ne rpondrais mme pas, sinon je vais encore me faire traiter de gauchiasse islamophile, mais quand mme "bel l'amalgame" entre terroristes et musulmans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonjour, je suis franais ...


Je ne rponds que l-dessus, car le reste est une suite de propos  vomir.
Tu dis tre franais, et, de ce que j'ai pu comprendre de ton post, tu ne veux pas d'trangers dans ton pays. 
Mais, le mieux pour dfendre ton pays, c'est dj de le respecter. Et, pour cela, le mieux serait de commencer par respecter sa langue.  ::aie::

----------


## icheck

> Je ne rponds que l-dessus, car le reste est une suite de propos  vomir.
> Tu dis tre franais, et, de ce que j'ai pu comprendre de ton post, tu ne veux pas d'trangers dans ton pays. 
> Mais, le mieux pour dfendre ton pays, c'est dj de le respecter. Et, pour cela, le mieux serait de commencer par respecter sa langue.


C'est une rponse facile je trouve  ::(: 

Mais on en fait quoi de tous ces migrants ? on dpense l'argent publique pour les nourrir ? et aprs jusquo cela doit aller ? car si on les aceuille "dignement" c'est d'autre qui vont encore arriver par millions... c'est un cercle vicieux dans lequel on risque de s'engouffrer.

Il faut imposer des quotas fixe et ferme, n'impactant que trs peu le budget de l'tat pour 
et pour l'UE, il ne faut rien impos sur cette question, ils doivent juste s'engager a les prendre en charge si ils en prennent, mais un pays de lUE dois pouvoir choisir si il souhaite ou pas prendre des migrants et si oui dfinir un quota.
Et enfin il faut lancer un fond europen solidaire pour ramener les migrants dont on ne veut pas chez eux comme en Italie qui se retrouve dborder.

cela me semble la solution la plus juste car chaque pays fait ce qu'il souhaite donc personne dans LUE voudra la contester (la Pologne ou la Hongrie par exemple)
et cela rgle aussi la question des pays dbord comme lItalie par une action solidaire de LUE.

Jon Shannow il faut respecter les autres nation, si la Pologne ne veut pas de migrant, cela ne te fait pas plaisir mais c'est un choix qu'il faut accepter, je trouve dangereux de vouloir impos sa vision du monde aux autres.
Moi je ne veut pas de migrant comme la Pologne et la Hongrie, mais si la majorit des franais en veut, alors je ne m'y opposerais pas, je rclame juste de quantifier ce nombre et d'avoir un budget prvisionnel. Ce qui me semble honnte.




> car le reste est une suite de propos  vomir.


Non, je veut simplement arrter ce faux argumentaire de bobo, c'est facile de se prtendre citoyen du monde et de vouloir aider son prochain, mais il faut dfinir un plan d'action, a la fois viable pour nous et a la fois viable pour les personnes qu'on aceuil. c'est simplement du bno sens.
L'italie se retrouve dborder et dois grer cette crise seul, tu trouve cela normal toi ? normalement des pays comme la France devrait envoyer des forces pour aider notre allier. envoyer des bateaux pour expulser et des militaires+mdecin pour apporter assistance et scurit aux migrants.

----------


## Grogro

> Les mdias marocains eux-mmes  le disent  tue-tte !!!
> 
> Sinon comment ferait un tchadien ou un nigrien ou un congolais (des 2 Congo) pour se retrouver  Tanger ou  Ceuta,Melila !!!
> Le Maroc offre annuellement 30 milles certificats de rsidence, tout en sachant pertinemment que ces  immigrants  n'y viennent que pour franchir les 15 km du  dtroit de Gibraltar!!!


Quel est l'intrt pour le royaume ? Faire pression sur l'UE ? Dans quel objectif ?

Je ne rentre pas dans la polmique autrement, le glissement smantique entre migrants conomiques et "rfugis" a t maintes fois dbunk. J'aimerais juste faire remarquer que la crise des migrants n'a pas encore rellement commenc. Avant 2030, entre la dmographie explosive du Sahel et le rchauffement climatique particulirement critique dans cette rgion dj en proie  l'avance du Sahara, les choses critiques commenceront rellement.

----------


## Neckara

Il ne faut pas confondre la solidarit et les "parasites" (je n'ai plus le mot franais exact, "free loader").

En France, on n'a rien contre la solidarit, et c'est pour cela qu'on a le RSA, l'assurance chmage, l'assurance maladie, l'ducation gratuite, la retraite, etc.
En revanche, et comme tout systme de solidarit, nous n'aimons pas les "parasites" qui profitent (ou abusent) de la solidarit sans y contribuer (menaant donc le systme de solidarit).

De mme, pour les SDF, il ne faut pas confondre l'asocial qui refuse d'tre pris en charge, et entrane des dsagrments pour son voisinage, avec la personne qui peut trs bien avoir un travail, mais ne peut avoir accs  un logement. De mme qu'il ne faut pas confondre le mendiant avec le SDF. Il n'y a jamais eu de problme  demander  ce que les SDF aient un logement, on ne veut juste pas qu'ils tranent dans les rues.


Bref, "pas d'amalgames", a sert aussi en dehors des attentats.



Aujourd'hui, il y a des familles honntes en difficults qui n'ont pas accs  certaines aides. C'est juste un ordre de priorit  avoir. Si on a un budget, autant, en faire profiter les ntres en premier, ceux qui justement cotisent pour ces aides (e.g. via les impts, etc.). Ce qui n'empche pas de s'indigner contre ceux qui profitent du systme.

C'est comme cotiser pour une assurance, ne pas y avoir le droit, et derrire, voir ceux qui n'y cotisent pas en bnficier ou en abuser.

----------


## Zirak

> Il ne faut pas confondre la solidarit et les "parasites" (je n'ai plus le mot franais exact, "free loader").
> 
> En France, on n'a rien contre la solidarit, et c'est pour cela qu'on a le RSA, l'assurance chmage, l'assurance maladie, l'ducation gratuite, la retraite, etc.
> En revanche, et comme tout systme de solidarit, *nous n'aimons pas les "parasites" qui profitent (ou abusent) de la solidarit sans y contribuer* (menaant donc le systme de solidarit).


Qui en l'occurrence seraient ? 

D'ailleurs qui risque le plus de faire capoter le systme ? La poigne de "parasites" qui profitent, ou les plus fortuns qui font de l'vasion fiscale pour ne pas payer leur part d'impts, en partant vivre  l'tranger ? (Indice, les sommes en jeu sont plus importantes chez les seconds)





> De mme, pour les SDF, il ne faut pas confondre l'asocial qui refuse d'tre pris en charge, et entrane des dsagrments pour son voisinage, avec la personne qui peut trs bien avoir un travail, mais ne peut avoir accs  un logement. De mme qu'il ne faut pas confondre le mendiant avec le SDF. Il n'y a jamais eu de problme  demander  ce que les SDF aient un logement, *on ne veut juste pas qu'ils tranent dans les rues.*


Donc le SDF, qui n'a donc pas de logement, tu veux qu'il dorme o, autre part que dans la rue ? o_O

Il n'y a pas des centres d'accueil dans toutes les villes, et mme dans celles o il y en a, il arrive que ceux-ci soient ne soient pas suffisant pour le nombre de personnes  loger / aider. 

Aprs oui, le mendiant "l'asocial" qui ne veut pas tre aid, c'est un autre problme mais c'est loin d'tre une majorit.

Aprs que vous ayez "envie" de les voir traner dans les rues ou non, il faut bien qu'il dorme quelque part, et en dehors de 2/3 grosses villes touristiques, dans 95% des villes, y'a pas un chat dans les rues la nuit, donc qu'un SDF squatte un banc ou un halle de je ne sais pas quoi, je ne vois pas en quoi a gne ? 

N'empche que on a l un bel exemple, on se plaint du manque de solidarit avec nos SDF, qu'on doit s'occuper d'eux avant les migrants, etc. Mais par contre, si ils pouvaient vivre cach je ne sais o (comme on cache la poussire sous le tapis), a serait sympa quand mme, car bon, on veut bien les aider, mais les avoir sous le nez, faut pas pousser non plus... 






> Aujourd'hui,* il y a des familles honntes en difficults qui n'ont pas accs  certaines aides*. C'est juste un ordre de priorit  avoir. Si on a un budget, autant, en faire profiter les ntres en premier, ceux qui justement cotisent pour ces aides (e.g. via les impts, etc.). Ce qui n'empche pas de s'indigner contre ceux qui profitent du systme.


Outre le fait que la prcision "honntes" sous-entende un paquet de truc, la faute  qui si elles n'ont pas accs aux aides ? Ce n'est pas les migrants qui dfinissent les conditions d'obtentions hein... Encore une fois, si vous avez  redire la-dessus, allez vous plaindre au gouvernement, mais les migrants n'y sont pour rien. 





> C'est comme cotiser pour une assurance, ne pas y avoir le droit, et derrire, voir ceux qui n'y cotisent pas en bnficier ou en abuser.


Comme dj expliqu ici, tous les migrants / sans-papiers n'ont pas le droits aux aides du moins pas  la majorit, faut arrter de lire la propagande extrmiste, seulement les rfugis reconnus y ont droit, et lorsque c'est le cas, d'une part, ils ont interdiction de travailler pendant 9 mois mme si ils le veulent (c'est la loi, donc la aussi, vous plaindre au gouvernement), et d'autre part, ils "cotisent" entre guillemets, puisqu'une partie des aides qu'ils touchent est rinjecte dans l'conomie, et donc revient  l'tat via la TVA, et on leur demande une participation pour le logement.

Aprs oui, difficile pour eux de cotiser pour le chmage sans avoir le droit de travailler, mais de toutes faons, ils n'ont pas droit au chmage puisqu'ils ne travaillent pas.  ::D: 


Pour le RSA, en tant tranger, il faut soit venir d'un pays de l'UE (et tre l depuis au moins 3 mois et remplir les conditions pour obtenir un droit de sjour), soit tre "apatride", soit avoir un titre de sjour te permettant de travailler depuis au moins *5 ans*, soit dernier cas, si tu n'es peux avoir le statut de rfugis, venir d'un pays o tu risques une atteinte grave  ta vie en y retournant.

http://rsa-revenu-de-solidarite-acti...-etranger.html


Je vous rappelle que les sans-papiers sont dans l'illgalit, donc non, ils peuvent pas se pointer peinard  la CAF pour demander des aides, en gnral, quand un sans-papier se fait attraper, il fini au poste, puis  l'immigration pour que son cas soit trait.


Bref, comme le rappelle Grogro, vous mlangez encore tout en rfugis / migrants / autres, pourtant, c'est pas faute d'tre revenu la dessus en long et en large sur ce forum...

----------


## Neckara

> D'ailleurs qui risque le plus de faire capoter le systme ? La poigne de "parasites" qui profitent, ou les plus fortuns qui font de l'vasion fiscale pour ne pas payer leur part d'impts, en partant vivre  l'tranger ? (Indice, les sommes en jeu sont plus importantes chez les seconds)


Si on regarde, non pas en proportion de la richesse, mais de manire absolue, je pense que les riches cotisent bien plus que n'importe qui.
Un simple achat d'un produit de luxe avec une TVA  20%, peut contribuer bien plus que toi au cours de toute ta vie.




> Donc le SDF, qui n'a donc pas de logement, tu veux qu'il dorme o, autre part que dans la rue ? o_O
> 
> Il n'y a pas des centres d'accueil dans toutes les villes, et mme dans celles o il y en a, il arrive que ceux-ci soient ne soient pas suffisant pour le nombre de personnes  loger / aider.


Et qui te dit que je suis contre la construction de tels centres d'accueil ?
D'ailleurs, pour revenir  nos moutons, si on a suffisamment d'argent pour construire des centres d'accueil pour migrant, pourquoi n'en a-t-on pas suffisamment pour les SDF ?




> Aprs que vous ayez "envie" de les voir traner dans les rues ou non, il faut bien qu'il dorme quelque part, et en dehors de 2/3 grosses villes touristiques, dans 95% des villes, y'a pas un chat dans les rues la nuit, donc qu'un SDF squatte un banc ou un halle de je ne sais pas quoi, je ne vois pas en quoi a gne ?


Cela peut tre, e.g., des nuisances sonores ou dues  l'alcool.
Cela peut tre la mendicit, qui va interpeller les passants, etc.




> N'empche que on a l un bel exemple, on se plaint du manque de solidarit avec nos SDF, qu'on doit s'occuper d'eux avant les migrants, etc. Mais par contre, si ils pouvaient vivre cach je ne sais o (comme on cache la poussire sous le tapis), a serait sympa quand mme, car bon, on veut bien les aider, mais les avoir sous le nez, faut pas pousser non plus...


Donc plutt que de leur attribuer des logements, mettons-les tous  la rue pour bien culpabiliser tous les passants ?  ::mouarf:: 


D'ailleurs, si certains ressentent un malaise face  un SDF, ce n'est pas tant parce qu'il veut cacher la poussire, que parce qu'il a une pression morale de solidarit, mais ne s'y conforme pas en ce lieu (ce qui ne l'empche pas d'tre trs solidaire en d'autres lieux).





> Outre le fait que la prcision "honntes" sous-entende un paquet de truc, la faute  qui si elles n'ont pas accs aux aides ? Ce n'est pas les migrants qui dfinissent les conditions d'obtentions hein... Encore une fois, si vous avez  redire la-dessus, allez vous plaindre au gouvernement, mais les migrants n'y sont pour rien.


Y'a aussi un truc magique qui s'appelle "budget", et "nombre de places"/"priorit", hein.
On peut remplir les conditions d'obtentions, sans tre "prioritaire"  l'obtention.





> Je vous rappelle que les sans-papiers sont dans l'illgalit, donc non, ils peuvent pas se pointer peinard  la CAF pour demander des aides, en gnral, quand un sans-papier se fait attraper, il fini au poste, puis  l'immigration pour que son cas soit trait.


Et en attendant, certains son nourris, logs, blanchit, dans des structures d'accueils... c'est pas une aide a ?

----------


## tanaka59

Le plus scandaleux avec la crise des migrants c'est l'anarchie en terme de flux ... 

1) Qu'il y ai des populations qui soient dplaces  cause d'un conflit , okay je comprend . La situation de dplacement n'a pas a devenir prenne ... C'est tout.  Un jour ou l'autre les syriens devront bien rentrer  la maison  ... En 39-45 les franais et dans les autres pays la population est bien revenue pour reconstruire aprs guerre. 

2) LEurope n'a pas vocation  accueillir toute la misre du monde . LEurope  aussi ces pauvres dont elle ne sais pas s'occuper . On reparle des SDF dont on ne rgle pas le problme ? On reparle des Roms et autres populations dont lEurope de L'Est se dbarrasse ? La Roumanie , la Hongrie , la Bulgarie , une partie des Balkans se dbarrasse de quelques 2 millions de ces nomades ! Rsultat c'est encore une fois l'Italie , la France , la Sude , la Belgique ou encore l'Espagne qui se substitue  ces pays ... C'est bien jolie de renvoyer la merde autre ... Pendant ce temps la France se prend les migrants dont les pays de l'est ne veulent pas , ainsi que les migrants que les pays de l'est se dbarrassent en les renvoyant ... chez nous ... Pendant ce temps les gaucho-socialos qui n'ont rien compris au film font des leons de morale en taxant les franais de raciste et non humanistes. 

3) Le choc des cultures des pays des migrants est somme  faire bondir au plafond ! Dans les pays respectifs des migrants ceux ci sont orients politiquement  droite voir l'extrme droite (on reparle des dictatures nationales socialistes des pays du moyen orient ?) . Une fois en Europe ces mmes personnes sont orientes politiquement  lextrme gauche  :8O:  . Rien ne vous fait bondir ?

4) L'Europe n'a pas  faire le gendarme dans des pays qui se foutent perdument de ce qu'on leur reproche ... Cela lui vitera de se prendre des retours de btons . Chacun chez soi . 

5) Le choc des cultures n'est pas compatible entre orient et occident . On le constate bien tous les jours le fond du problme en France .

6) Vous pouvez me taxer de raciste  ::mouarf::  . C'est bien beau de faire des leons de morales aux gens lambda qu'en on leur demandent de la mettre en veilleuse.  ::evilred:: 

On fait dj beaucoup avec les associations comme les restos du coeur , le secours catholique , les petits frres des pauvres ...  

Vous vous voulez continuer d'accueillir encore et toujours plus de migrant ? Okay ! Alors ouvrez tous vos portes et procdons  la rquisition de tous les btiments pour hberger du monde (colonie de vacances , logement vacant , rsidence secondaire , logement tudiant , caserne , internat , camping , htel ... )

----------


## micka132

> D'ailleurs qui risque le plus de faire capoter le systme ? La poigne de "parasites" qui profitent, ou les plus fortuns qui font de l'vasion fiscale pour ne pas payer leur part d'impts, en partant vivre  l'tranger ? (Indice, les sommes en jeu sont plus importantes chez les seconds)


Dans notre systme capitaliste, c'est videment la perte totale des seconds qui est le plus prjudiciable. Les 2 sont des parasites, mais comme les "non parasites" ne font rien sans promesse d'argent, il ne faut pas trop esprer qu'ils tapent sur ceux qui ont le plus d'oseille.

----------


## Neckara

D'ailleurs il faudrait aussi regarder la situation de certaines rgions d'Espagne et d'Italie.

Au sud de l'Italie, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit trs "riche". Les rues ne sont pas nettoyes, les feux pitons sont maintenus avec des colliers en plastiques, certains ne fonctionnent mme plus, l'eau courante n'est pas potable, les locaux ont quelques imperfections, etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si on regarde, non pas en proportion de la richesse, mais de manire absolue, je pense que les riches cotisent bien plus que n'importe qui.
> Un simple achat d'un produit de luxe avec une TVA  20%, peut contribuer bien plus que toi au cours de toute ta vie.


Sauf qu'ils feront acheter le produit par une de leurs socits bases dans un paradis fiscal et qu'ils ne paieront pas la dite TVA !  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf qu'ils feront acheter le produit par une de leurs socits bases dans un paradis fiscal et qu'ils ne paieront pas la dite TVA !


Que la socit soit ou non base dans un paradis fiscal ne change rien.

Dj les entreprises achtent en HT. Ensuite, le fait d'acheter de la sorte un produit pour son usage personnel est illgal, donc passible de sanctions.


Ensuite, il ne faut pas dconner, quand tu as a plusieurs millions, tu vas bien dpenser de ton propre argent quelque part.

----------


## Zirak

> D'ailleurs, pour revenir  nos moutons, si on a suffisamment d'argent pour construire des centres d'accueil pour migrant, pourquoi n'en a-t-on pas suffisamment pour les SDF ?


Qui te dit qu'on en a pas suffisamment ? 

Surtout qu'on a bien l'argent pour transformer le dessous des ponts, changer les bancs et tout le reste. 

Ce qui manque c'est plus une volont politique que de l'argent, mais bon, osef des SDF, ils ne votent pas... 





> Donc plutt que de leur attribuer des logements, mettons-les tous  la rue pour bien culpabiliser tous les passants ?


Encore une belle preuve de mauvaise fois en dtournant mes propos...

Aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas de quoi tous les loger, donc oui, il faut construire de quoi le faire. EN ATTENDANT, il faut bien qu'ils dorment quelque part, mais VOUS ne voulez pas les voir traner, donc je VOUS pose la question, o doivent-ils dormir ? 

Idem, pas de mendicit c'est bien beau, mais ils mangent comment alors ?  ::roll:: 





> D'ailleurs, si certains ressentent un malaise face  un SDF, ce n'est pas tant parce qu'il veut cacher la poussire, que parce qu'il a une pression morale de solidarit, mais ne s'y conforme pas en ce lieu (ce qui ne l'empche pas d'tre trs solidaire en d'autres lieux).


J'ai ri...

Oui oui, tous les petits bourgeois et les lus qui veulent cacher les SDF, c'est juste car ils ont une pression morale de solidarit. Et la marmotte... 

Sortez de chez vous un peu...





> Y'a aussi un truc magique qui s'appelle "budget", et "nombre de places"/"priorit", hein.
> On peut remplir les conditions d'obtentions, sans tre "prioritaire"  l'obtention.


Bizarrement, jamais vu personne tre en liste d'attente pour des APL, le chmage ou le RSA hein, tu y a le droit ou pas. 

La seule priorit que je connais, c'est pour des logements sociaux, la oui. 

maintenant, si toutes les villes respectaient la loi, et avaient la quantit exige de logements sociaux, bah il n'y aurait peut-tre pas de liste d'attente, la encore, c'est de la faute des politiques, pas des migrants...





> Et en attendant, certains son nourris, logs, blanchit, dans des structures d'accueils... c'est pas une aide a ?


Logs contre participation financire, et nourrit bah ou, c'est des tres humains, il faut bien qu'ils mangent, et vu qu'on leur interdit de bosser, je ne vois pas trop comment ils pourraient aller faire des courses hein...

----------


## Neckara

> Qui te dit qu'on en a pas suffisamment ?


Je sais pas... la dette franaise ?




> Surtout qu'on a bien l'argent pour transformer le dessous des ponts, changer les bancs et tout le reste.


De l'argent priv ou publique ?

Cela reprsente combien, compar au prix de construction d'un logement, et de sa maintenance ?




> Aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas de quoi tous les loger, donc oui, il faut construire de quoi le faire. EN ATTENDANT, il faut bien qu'ils dorment quelque part, mais VOUS ne voulez pas les voir traner, donc je VOUS pose la question, o doivent-ils dormir ?


Et EN ATTENDANT jusqu' quand ?
Sachant qu'au del de la construction, il y a aussi la location.

Mais, nan, plutt que de chercher  leur trouver quelque chose, on les laisse dormir dehors pour s'en servir ensuite d'argument politique...





> Idem, pas de mendicit c'est bien beau, mais ils mangent comment alors ?


Pas mon problme.

Sachant que les restos du curs sont l toute l'anne.





> Sortez de chez vous un peu...


 ::ptdr::  Tu me connais mal, trs mal.

J'ai fais mes tudes  600km de chez moi, et ces 2 dernires annes, je suis sorti 7 fois, dans 4 pays diffrents. 





> Bizarrement, jamais vu personne tre en liste d'attente pour des APL, le chmage ou le RSA hein, tu y a le droit ou pas.


Bizarrement, tu crois que les critres d'admissions sont dtermins au hasard ?




> La seule priorit que je connais, c'est pour des logements sociaux, la oui.


Et bien, cela n'en fait-il pas dj un ?




> maintenant, si toutes les villes respectaient la loi, et avaient la quantit exige de logements sociaux, bah il n'y aurait peut-tre pas de liste d'attente, la encore, c'est de la faute des politiques, pas des migrants...


Et tu les payes avec quel argent ?




> Logs contre participation financire, et nourrit bah ou, c'est des tres humains, il faut bien qu'ils mangent, et vu qu'on leur interdit de bosser, je ne vois pas trop comment ils pourraient aller faire des courses hein...


"Contre participation financire" ? Source ?

Parce que de mes recherches, c'est surtout le BOP303 qui paye...

----------


## Grogro

> 4) L'Europe n'a pas  faire le gendarme dans des pays qui se foutent perdument de ce qu'on leur reproche ... Cela lui vitera de se prendre des retours de btons . Chacun chez soi .


Etant donn que les nations de l'UE sont entirement responsables de la situation en Libye et en Syrie. Ces guerres, c'est encore une fois l'OTAN qui les a dclenches.

----------


## icheck

> Le plus scandaleux avec la crise des migrants c'est l'anarchie en terme de flux ... 
> 
> 1) Qu'il y ai des populations qui soient dplaces  cause d'un conflit , okay je comprend . La situation de dplacement n'a pas a devenir prenne ... C'est tout.  Un jour ou l'autre les syriens devront bien rentrer  la maison  ... En 39-45 les franais et dans les autres pays la population est bien revenue pour reconstruire aprs guerre. 
> 
> 2) LEurope n'a pas vocation  accueillir toute la misre du monde . LEurope  aussi ces pauvres dont elle ne sais pas s'occuper . On reparle des SDF dont on ne rgle pas le problme ? On reparle des Roms et autres populations dont lEurope de L'Est se dbarrasse ? La Roumanie , la Hongrie , la Bulgarie , une partie des Balkans se dbarrasse de quelques 2 millions de ces nomades ! Rsultat c'est encore une fois l'Italie , la France , la Sude , la Belgique ou encore l'Espagne qui se substitue  ces pays ... C'est bien jolie de renvoyer la merde autre ... Pendant ce temps la France se prend les migrants dont les pays de l'est ne veulent pas , ainsi que les migrants que les pays de l'est se dbarrassent en les renvoyant ... chez nous ... Pendant ce temps les gaucho-socialos qui n'ont rien compris au film font des leons de morale en taxant les franais de raciste et non humanistes. 
> 
> 3) Le choc des cultures des pays des migrants est somme  faire bondir au plafond ! Dans les pays respectifs des migrants ceux ci sont orients politiquement  droite voir l'extrme droite (on reparle des dictatures nationales socialistes des pays du moyen orient ?) . Une fois en Europe ces mmes personnes sont orientes politiquement  lextrme gauche  . Rien ne vous fait bondir ?
> 
> 4) L'Europe n'a pas  faire le gendarme dans des pays qui se foutent perdument de ce qu'on leur reproche ... Cela lui vitera de se prendre des retours de btons . Chacun chez soi . 
> ...


+1 rien d'autre a rajouter

je veut bien tre solidaire, mais pas au point de devenir comme eux.
Je veut aider les plus dmunies, j'aime payer ma scu (je suis trs rarement malade) et aid les handicap/malades

Mais je mle refuse a payer pour accueillir des millions de migrants, ce qui sous entends que je refuse accueillir dans notre des millions pauvres et ncessiteux supplmentaires.
Car tous simplement la France a dj des problmes de budget, donc je doute que rajouter cette charge aide notre pays.

Il faut trouver un nombre correcte de rfugi que l'on peut accueillir mais c'est tous.
On peut aussi accueillir ceux qui peuvent apporter de la plus valu a notre pays, des salaries trs spcialis que nous n'avons pas en France par exemple et dont nous avons besoin.

et je n'aime pas ce discours simpliste qui consiste a dire : Suffit de faire plus dimpt aux riches. C'est pas aussi simple.
pire encore cela envoie le message qutre riche dans ce pays c'est mal, c'est tre un truant qui paye pas dimpt et qui profite du systme, alors que c'est faux, c'est de la diffamation.
Je dis cela car au USA les riches par exemple sont respect, ils ne sont pas insult, ce n'est pas la mme mentalit.

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais pas... la dette franaise ?


 ::aie::  Ah donc on part de l...





> De l'argent priv ou publique ?


Vu que c'est pay par la commune, je dirais probablement public.





> Et EN ATTENDANT jusqu' quand ?


Jusqu' ce que les lus se dcident  faire quelque chose pour eux ? 





> Sachant qu'au del de la construction, il y a aussi la location.


Louer des centre d'accueil pour SDF ? 

Oui donc en fait, tu mlanges les migrants, les SDF, les centres d'accueils pour SDF, les logements sociaux... 





> Mais, nan, plutt que de chercher  leur trouver quelque chose, on les laisse dormir dehors pour s'en servir ensuite d'argument politique...


Ai-je dis a ? Encore une fois, si rien n'est fait pour les SDF, c'est pas ma faute ou celle des franais hein, mais des politiciens. Si a te dgote tant de voir des SDF moins bien traits que des migrants, libre  toi de te plaindre aux concerns...





> Pas mon problme.


Oui laissons mourir de faim, osef. Au final, qu'ils soient moins bien traits que des migrants, c'est pas ton problme non plus, alors de quoi tu te mles ?  ::aie:: 





> Sachant que les restos du curs sont l toute l'anne.


Solution palliative aux manques d'initiative des gouvernements, finance par les franais galement (enfin par les vraiment solidaires).





> Tu me connais mal, trs mal.
> 
> J'ai fais mes tudes  600km de chez moi, et ces 2 dernires annes, je suis sorti 7 fois, dans 4 pays diffrents.


Et qu'est-ce qu'on en a  faire ? Avec tes ptits sous, tu as voyag dans 4 pays diffrents, en quoi a t'empche de raconter des neries sur les SDF franais ? C'est quoi le rapport ? 

Quand je te dis de sortir de chez toi, c'est pas pour te dire de voyager, mais de sortir de ta bulle...





> Et tu les payes avec quel argent ?


"Pas mon problme" comme tu dirais, c'est une obligation de la loi, ils se dmerdent.





> "Contre participation financire" ? Source ?
> 
> Parce que de mes recherches, c'est surtout le BOP303 qui paye...


Oui "surtout", mais l'un n'empche pas l'autre, j'ai parl de participation, pas de financement complet. "Participation", le mot est plutt clair non ?





> Ds l'enregistrement de votre demande d'asile, vous pouvez bnficier d'un hbergement dans un centre d'accueil pour demandeurs d'asile (Cada) ou dans une autre structure similaire, en fonction de votre situation et des places disponibles.
> 
> Vous y bnficiez d'un accompagnement social et administratif.
> 
> *Si vous refusez l'hbergement qui vous est propos, vous ne pourrez pas percevoir les autres formes d'aide.*
> 
> *Une participation financire peut vous tre demande en fonction de vos ressources, notamment une caution lors de votre entre dans le lieu d'hbergement. Le montant de cette caution ne peut pas tre suprieur  150  par adulte et  75  par enfant.*
> 
> Vous bnficiez de cet hbergement pendant toute la dure d'examen de votre demande d'asile, y compris pendant la priode de recours devant la CNDA ou jusqu' votre transfert vers un autre pays europen.
> ...


https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F32454


C'est pas comme si cela faisait dj 2 ou 3 fois qu'on le postait... Mais bon ,c'est sr que quand on mlange SDF, migrants, rfugis, etc. etc. pas facile de s'y retrouver...

----------


## Neckara

> Louer des centre d'accueil pour SDF ? 
> 
> Oui donc en fait, tu mlanges les migrants, les SDF, les centres d'accueils pour SDF, les logements sociaux...


 ::weird:: .

Tu sais, des locaux, on n'est pas oblig d'en construire, on peut en louer...
Comme cela tu as des locaux  disposition, plus vite que si tu les avais fait construire...




> Oui laissons mourir de faim, osef. Au final, qu'ils soient moins bien traits que des migrants, c'est pas ton problme non plus, alors de quoi tu te mles ?


...

Oui, parce qu'il faudrait que je trouve une solution  tous les problmes de la France, que j'aille moi-mme construire les logements manquants, gre plusieurs associations, en mme temps aller porter des sachets de riz en Afrique, etc....

 ce niveau, on peut aussi leur autoriser le vol, le meurtre, et le cannibalisme, parce que bon, faut pas les laisser mourir de faim, hein.
Ce n'est pas  moi de lister toutes les possibilits qu'ils peuvent potentiellement avoir pour se nourrir, et de guider chaque SDF de France.

C'est pas mon problme, et j'en fais dj pas mal pour mon pays.




> Solution palliative aux manques d'initiative des gouvernements, finance par les franais galement (enfin par les vraiment solidaires).


C'est marrant, comme tu me parles de "laisser mourir de faim", puis dans la phrase suivante reconnais lexistence de cette association...

D'ailleurs c'est bte, mais les financements publiques, c'est ~34% du financement des resto du cur... et leur musique, c'est 25%...




> Quand je te dis de sortir de chez toi, c'est pas pour te dire de voyager, mais de sortir de ta bulle...


Donc o que j'aille, je ne peux pas sortir de ma bulle, tant que tu n'en auras pas dcid ?

C'est pratique... et toi Zirak, tu sors de ta bulle ?




> "Pas mon problme" comme tu dirais, c'est une obligation de la loi, ils se dmerdent.


Et bien, qu'attends-tu pour dposer un plainte auprs d'un tribunal ?




> Oui "surtout", mais l'un n'empche pas l'autre, j'ai parl de participation, pas de financement complet. "Participation", le mot est plutt clair non ?


Donc tu reconnais lexistence de financements complmentaires, qui sont bien des aides...




> C'est pas comme si cela faisait dj 2 ou 3 fois qu'on le postait...


Oh ? Et cette priode d'examen du dossier il dure combien de temps ? En comptant les recours possibles ?

----------


## Zirak

> Tu sais, des locaux, on n'est pas oblig d'en construire, on peut en louer...
> Comme cela tu as des locaux  disposition, plus vite que si tu les avais fait construire...


Pour qu'aprs tu viennes gueuler que les familles honntes ne peuvent pas se loger ? Sachant que les "honntes" travailleurs n'arrivent dj pas tous  se loger ? 

Je te laisse annoncer a aux franais, qu'on va louer des apparts libres pour loger des migrants, c'est sr que a va apaiser les tensions...  ::aie::  





> Oui, parce qu'il faudrait que je trouve une solution  tous les problmes de la France, que j'aille moi-mme construire les logements manquants, gre plusieurs associations, en mme temps aller porter des sachets de riz en Afrique, etc....
> 
> * ce niveau, on peut aussi leur autoriser le vol, le meurtre, et le cannibalisme, parce que bon, faut pas les laisser mourir de faim, hein.*
> Ce n'est pas  moi de lister toutes les possibilits qu'ils peuvent potentiellement avoir pour se nourrir, et de guider chaque SDF de France.


Mais je te rappelle que personne ne t'a rien demander, c'est toi qui vient te plaindre que tu ne veux pas voir traner les SDF.

De plus concernant la partie en gras, quel rapport ?

La mendicit, si elle n'est pas faite de faon agressive, ou par la contrainte d'un animal, ou via un enfant, est lgale en France depuis *1994* !  Que viennent faire des pratiques interdites la-dedans ? Ca va la mauvaise foi ? 





> C'est marrant, comme tu me parles de "laisser mourir de faim", puis dans la phrase suivante reconnais lexistence de cette association...


Oui car c'est bien connu, il y a des restos du coeurs dans chaque ville et chaque village de France...  ::roll:: 






> Donc o que j'aille, je ne peux pas sortir de ma bulle, tant que tu n'en auras pas dcid ?
> 
> C'est pratique... et toi Zirak, tu sors de ta bulle ?


Ai-je dis cela ? T'en as pas marre de dformer tout mes propos ? 

Je te dis juste que le fait que tu ais voyag 4 fois  l'tranger ces dernires annes, est compltement hors-propos avec la discussion actuelle. Et que tes belles rponses toutes faites, sont loin de la ralit du terrain.

Et t'inquite pas pour ma bulle, je ctoie surement plus de dfavoriss et de sans le sou que toi va.  :;): 





> Et bien, qu'attends-tu pour dposer un plainte auprs d'un tribunal ?


Que ma ville soit hors-la-loi ? Pas de bol, chez moi, on a le nombre requis, je travaille mme dans une boite qui en a fait des logements sociaux. Owned. 




> Donc tu reconnais lexistence de financements complmentaires, qui sont bien des aides...


Oui, seulement pour *les rfugis* qui font les dmarches lgales, pas pour tous les migrants, et pour la 3me fois, comment veux-tu qu'un rfugi paie son logement ou sa bouffe, puisque l'tat lui interdit de travailler ? Faudrait voir  tre un peu cohrent. 





> Oh ? Et cette priode d'examen du dossier il dure combien de temps ? En comptant les recours possibles ?


Dj post sur le forum aussi, mais Google est ton ami :

https://www.ofpra.gouv.fr/fr/asile/l...sile-en-france

----------


## Neckara

> Pour qu'aprs tu viennes gueuler que les familles honntes ne peuvent pas se loger ? Sachant que les "honntes" travailleurs n'arrivent dj pas tous  se loger ?


Et une famille honnte qui ne peut pas se loger, tu appelles cela comment ?
C'est aussi des SDF... ou des SDF en devenir.




> Je te laisse annoncer a aux franais, qu'on va louer des apparts libres pour loger des migrants, c'est sr que a va apaiser les tensions...


WTF are you talking about ?




> Mais je te rappelle que personne ne t'a rien demander, c'est toi qui vient te plaindre que tu ne veux pas voir traner les SDF.


Et ???




> De plus concernant la partie en gras, quel rapport ?


Mme argument et logique, pour en montrer le ridicule.




> Oui car c'est bien connu, il y a des restos du coeurs dans chaque ville et chaque village de France...


Oui, car c'est bien connu, y'a des mendiants dans chaque village de France...
D'ailleurs, faudra m'expliquer comment ils pourraient vivre de la mendicit, dans des villages o nulle me ne passe...




> Et t'inquite pas pour ma bulle, je ctoie surement plus de dfavoriss et de sans le sou que toi va.


Ben voil, faut ctoyer des riches pour sortir de ta bulle.  :;): 

Sinon, au vu d'o je me trouve actuellement, je pense que j'en croise plus en une journe que toi durant toute ta vie.




> Que ma ville soit hors-la-loi ? Pas de bol, chez moi, on a le nombre requis, je travaille mme dans une boite qui en a fait des logements sociaux. Owned.


Et bien si tu n'as rien  te plaindre, ne te plaint pas.  :;): .




> Oui, seulement pour *les rfugis* qui font les dmarches lgales, pas pour tous les migrants


Et comment tu sais s'il est rfugi avant mme de statuer ?




> https://www.ofpra.gouv.fr/fr/asile/l...sile-en-france


Ouais, 21 mois maximum, c'est quand mme pas mal non ?
Et a, c'est sans les recours...

----------


## Zirak

> Et une famille honnte qui ne peut pas se loger, tu appelles cela comment ?
> C'est aussi des SDF... ou des SDF en devenir.


Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec le schmilblick ?





> WTF are you talking about ?


Bah c'est ce que tu es en train de nous raconter non ? 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est bien pour cela que depuis 4 messages, je te dis que c'est n'importe quoi de mlanger migrants / rfugis et SDF / mendiants dans la mme conversation, car entre les centres d'accueils pour mendiants, les centres pour les migrants et les logements sociaux, on parle de 3 trucs diffrents qui n'ont strictement rien  voir...





> Et ???


Et bah ne te plains pas que ce n'est pas  toi de trouver des solutions, alors que personne ne te demande rien...





> Mme argument et logique, pour en montrer le ridicule.


Mme argument et logique ? 

Ah donc pour toi, une pratique lgale (qui te dplait), a revient  autoriser une pratique illgale ?  ::roll:: 





> Oui, car c'est bien connu, y'a des mendiants dans chaque village de France...
> D'ailleurs, faudra m'expliquer comment ils pourraient vivre de la mendicit, dans des villages o nulle me ne passe...


Tu as des petites villes et des villages avec des mendiants, o il n'y a pas forcment de restos du coeur, et o oui, il y a du monde qui passe. Tous les villages ne sont pas des villes fantmes hein... 

J'habite dans une ville de 6000 habitants, il y a plusieurs mendiants, et on n'a pas de restos du coeur. J'invente pas des trucs pour te faire chier, je t'expose des situations relles. Donc comment font-ils pour manger ? 





> Ben voil, faut ctoyer des riches pour sortir de ta bulle.


Oui t'inquite, on a bien compris de quel ct de la barrire tu tais.  :;): 





> Sinon, au vu d'o je me trouve actuellement, je pense que j'en croise plus en une journe que toi durant toute ta vie.


Et ? C'est bien beau de les croiser, moi je te parle d'interaction avec les gens... Si tu croise 25 SDF par jour sans leur accorder un regard, discuter avec eux ou faire un geste, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela change  la situation... xD

De plus tu n'es pas le seul  vivre dans une "grosse ville pleine de mendiants", j'ai habit en banlieue parisienne,  Rennes,  Bourges, et autres, t'inquite pas pour moi va, ce n'est pas parce que j'habite maintenant  la campagne, que je ne sais pas comment cela se passe en ville...





> Et bien si tu n'as rien  te plaindre, ne te plaint pas. .


Oui donc c'est hpital qui se fou de la charit l... Ce n'est pas moi qui ait mis les SDF franais sur le tapis, ni mme les "parasites" profiteurs, et  venir raconter que ce n'tait pas  moi de trouver des solutions hein... 

Enfin bref, je m'arrte l, entre la mauvaise foi et la dformation de mes propos  chaque message, j'ai autre chose  faire...

----------


## Neckara

> Bah c'est ce que tu es en train de nous raconter non ?


Justement non.




> Et bah ne te plains pas que ce n'est pas  toi de trouver des solutions, alors que personne ne te demande rien...


C'est pourtant bien ce que tu m'as demand par la question (je paraphrase) "et tu les laisse mourir de faim alors" ?




> Ah donc pour toi, une pratique lgale (qui te dplait), a revient  autoriser une pratique illgale ?


...

On parle ici de politique, domaine o on dcide de ce qui doit tre lgal ou illgal. Si on autorise une pratique illgale... et bien elle devient lgale...




> Tu as des petites villes et des villages avec des mendiants, o il n'y a pas forcment de restos du coeur, et o oui, il y a du monde qui passe. Tous les villages ne sont pas des villes fantmes hein...


 moins de vivre dans un trou pomm, t'as gnralement une ville un peu plus grande   peine quelques km...




> J'habite dans une ville de 6000 habitants, il y a plusieurs mendiants, et on n'a pas de restos du coeur. J'invente pas des trucs pour te faire chier, je t'expose des situations relles. Donc comment font-ils pour manger ?


Si je prends les 500 villes les plus denses, il n'y en a que 34 qui ont moins de 6 000 habitants... dont certaines restent en le de France.

Tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est une difficult pour un SDF de migrer vers une ville possdant un resto du cur ?

Et l tu me redemandes de trouver des solutions... encore une fois, c'est pas mon problme.
Que ce soit, e.g., des associations, que ce soit des partenariats avec des paysans/chanes de restaurations/magasin alimentaire pour rcuprer les surplus/produits jets.
Que ce soit de se retrouver une source de revenu.
Que ce soit de faire un peu de cueillette en campagne, de chasser le pigeon en ville.
Etc.




> Oui t'inquite, on a bien compris de quel ct de la barrire tu tais.


Ironiquement ma famille est issue de limmigration lgale, et je ne touche mme pas le SMIC horaire.




> De plus tu n'es pas le seul  vivre dans une "grosse ville pleine de mendiants", j'ai habit en banlieue parisienne,  Rennes,  Bourges, et autres, t'inquite pas pour moi va, ce n'est pas parce que j'habite maintenant  la campagne, que je ne sais pas comment cela se passe en ville...


Tu sais, on peut rencontrer des mendiants  l'extrieur mme de la France...




> Oui donc c'est hpital qui se fou de la charit l... Ce n'est pas moi qui ait mis les SDF franais sur le tapis


Et ce n'est pas moi non-plus...

----------


## Zirak

> Et ce n'est pas moi non-plus...


Oui enfin tout le reste c'tait bien toi, pourquoi tu ne cites pas la phrase complte ?  :;): 


Par contre j'admets que le coup du "chasser le pigeon en ville", a c'est du conseil, remarque, a permettrait effectivement de faire disparatre les mendiants des villes comme Paris, Marseille et autres, une semaine de rgime pigeon, et hop, ils seront tous clamss... 

Accessoirement, le pigeon tant considr comme chassable, est soumis aux mmes lois que pour les autres animaux, ils est donc interdit de le tuer hors priode de chasse (et sans permis du coup), c'est sympa, mais tu ne peux pas t'en nourrir toute l'anne et puis bon, je doute que les mendiants aient un permis de chasse (pour ceux qui voudrait prendre le risque  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Neckara

> Accessoirement, le pigeon tant considr comme chassable, est soumis aux mmes lois que pour les autres animaux, ils est donc interdit de le tuer hors priode de chasse (et sans permis du coup), c'est sympa, mais tu ne peux pas t'en nourrir toute l'anne et puis bon, je doute que les mendiants aient un permis de chasse (pour ceux qui voudrait prendre le risque ).


a peut pas passer avec un dcret municipal, s'il n'y a pas d'utilisation de fusils ?
Puis bon, tu veux qu'il lui arrive quoi  ton mendiant ? Une amende ? De la prison avec repas gratuits ?

In-empche les pigeons sont considrs comme des nuisibles, cela permettrait d'en rguler la population, et de protger les voitures et les statues. Bon, au pire y'a toujours les rats, souris, et autres. Plutt que d'acheter un chat ou d'appeler les dratiseurs, adoptez un SDF.  ::ptdr::

----------


## virginieh

Mme sans fusil, a reste du braconnage.
Puis c'est vrai que la prison c'est cool on est log, nourri, blanchi gratuitement, puis c'est pas comme si la France tait souvent rappelle  l'ordre par l'Europe et un tas d'organisations  cause de l'tat de ses prisons et les conditions de vie des prisonniers, puis en plus de la nourriture qu'on leur donne ils ont aussi des rats, des punaises et des cafards pour amliorer l'ordinaire  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Mme sans fusil, a reste du braconnage.


Dj. 

Mais bon faut pas faire attention, les alternatives proposes sont ridicules ou illgales... Tout a pour palier  la mendicit, qui est lgale, mais qui le gne (bah oui, a oblige  voir la misre de certains franais).





> Et l tu me redemandes de trouver des solutions... encore une fois, c'est pas mon problme.
> Que ce soit, e.g., des associations, que ce soit des partenariats avec des paysans/chanes de restaurations/magasin alimentaire pour rcuprer les surplus/produits jets.


Mais a, c'est aux gens (ou  l'tat) de le faire, c'est pas le mendiant lui-mme qui va monter un "partenariat" avec une chane de restauration ou que sais-je. D'ailleurs parlons-en des chanes de restaurations, qui comme certaines marques de fast-food, balancent des produits sur les restes de bouffe dans les poubelles, pour que justement les mendiant ne viennent pas se servir (on prfre jeter).

Idem pour les restos du coeur, le mec c'est sr il va tre content, on va lui filer des conserves, du riz, des ptes, etc. etc.

Dj tout a, o est-ce qu'il le conserve ? Et surtout, comment il le fait cuir ? -_-





> Que ce soit de se retrouver une source de revenu.


Bah oui, s'il n'a pas de revenus, il n'a qu' trouver une source de revenu, sont cons ces mendiants quand mme... 

Surtout avec X millions de chmeurs, c'est vrai que les socits vont se ruer sur des mendiants qui portent toujours les mmes fringues et qui sentent la mort  20m. 

Je ne comprends pas qu'on y ait pas pens avant...





> Que ce soit de faire un peu de cueillette en campagne, de chasser le pigeon en ville.
> Etc.


De la cueillette ? Y'a bien 2/3 arbres fruitiers perdus dans la fort  droite et  gauche (suivant les saisons), sinon, si tu parles d'aller se servir dans les champs ou les vergers => violation de proprit prive + vol

Les pigeons, outre le fait que cela soit rglement, et que sinon, c'est du braconnage, c'est un coup  mourir de je ne sais quel maladie.

Donc oui, c'est sr que plutt que de mendier lgalement, il vaut mieux aller voler ou braconner...





> ce niveau, on peut aussi leur autoriser *le vol*, le meurtre, et le cannibalisme, parce que bon, faut pas les laisser mourir de faim, hein.



Et aprs c'est moi qui me contredis dans mes propos...  ::aie:: 


Heureusement que comme il dit, ce n'est pas son problme.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais bon faut pas faire attention, les alternatives proposes sont ridicules ou illgales...


Tellement ridicules et illgales que certaines sont mises en place par des associations et/ou mairies...




> Tout a pour palier  la mendicit, qui est lgale, mais qui le gne (bah oui, a oblige  voir la misre de certains franais).


C'est toujours mieux qu'aimer la misre tant qu'on veut les y laisser dedans...
De plus, comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est pas un problme de "voir la misre".





> Mais a, c'est aux gens (ou  l'tat) de le faire, c'est pas le mendiant lui-mme qui va monter un "partenariat" avec une chane de restauration ou que sais-je.


tre mendiant ne l'empche pas de s'organiser, et ce n'est pas le temps qui lui manque.

D'autant plus que cela le rend actif ce qui est  la fois bon pour son mental et pour remonter la pente.

Entre ceux qui tombent dans le fatalisme, et ceux qui se battent, la diffrence est norme.




> D'ailleurs parlons-en des chanes de restaurations, qui comme certaines marques de fast-food, balancent des produits sur les restes de bouffe dans les poubelles, pour que justement les mendiant ne viennent pas se servir (on prfre jeter).


Je ne sais pas s'il y a des raisons lgales derrire cela.

Toutefois, toutes les chanes de restaurations ne le font pas, et certaines initiatives existent en ce sens. Ce qui pourrait se traduire ventuellement dans la loi. Mais idem, pour cela il faut se battre, et c'est avant tout aux principaux intresss d'en tre la force.




> Idem pour les restos du coeur, le mec c'est sr il va tre content, on va lui filer des conserves, du riz, des ptes, etc. etc.
> 
> Dj tout a, o est-ce qu'il le conserve ? Et surtout, comment il le fait cuir ? -_-


?

Les resto du cur ne donnent pas les produits de manire "brute".




> Bah oui, s'il n'a pas de revenus, il n'a qu' trouver une source de revenu, sont cons ces mendiants quand mme...


Bah c'est sr que si tu n'en cherches pas, tu n'en trouves pas...
Le but, c'est quand mme de ne pas rester mendiant toute sa vie.




> Surtout avec X millions de chmeurs, c'est vrai que les socits vont se ruer sur des mendiants qui portent toujours les mmes fringues et qui sentent la mort  20m.


Dont certains secteurs sont en dficit de personnels...

Mais sans aller jusque l, j'en ai dj vu tricoter des charpes pour se faire une petite source de revenu, plutt que de ne rien faire de sa journe.




> De la cueillette ? Y'a bien 2/3 arbres fruitiers perdus dans la fort  droite et  gauche (suivant les saisons)


Il n'y a pas que les fruits qui se mangent.




> c'est un coup  mourir de je ne sais quel maladie.


Parce que fouiller les poubelles, c'est sans risque aussi ?

C'est aussi  se demander comment nos anctres ont bien pu survivre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous parlez de don de nourriture, a me rappelle a :
2010 :
Que deviennent les produits prims des grandes surfaces ?



> Les invendus de la grande distribution restent mal digrs en France. Tous les aliments mis en rayons ne terminent pas dans nos assiettes. Certains passent de la production  la destruction. *Une fois la date de premption dpasse, un produit ne peut plus tre vendu, avec interdiction de le donner aux associations caritatives*. Reste la poubelle, qui devient source dnergie chez nos voisins europens.


Mais heureusement tout  radicalement chang !!! :8O:  :8-): 
2015 :
Trois obligations que les supermarchs ne pourront plus mettre  la poubelle



> *# Interdiction de dtriorer la nourriture*
> Plus de javel sur les aliments. 
> 
> *# Donner*
> Les supermarchs et hypermarchs devront distribuer leurs invendus au travers de dons.
> 
> *# Eduquer*
> La lutte contre le gaspillage passe aussi par l'cole.


Je ne sais pas si vous visualisez les dchets produit par une grande surface, mais c'est assez impressionnant.
Les lgumes ne peuvent pas rester des jours et des jours sur le prsentoir...

----------


## Zirak

> Tellement ridicules et illgales que certaines sont mises en place par des associations et/ou mairies...


Oui c'est ce que je dis juste en dessous, c'est pas au mendiant tout seul dans son coin de faire a... 





> *C'est toujours mieux qu'aimer la misre tant qu'on veut les y laisser dedans...*
> De plus, comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est pas un problme de "voir la misre".


Encore une fois, personne n'a parl de a...Je le rpte encore une fois, c'est TOI qui veut supprimer la mendicit, pour je ne sais quelle raison du coup, mais je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne fallait rien faire d'autre, juste que tes "Il suffit de" / "YAKAFAUKON", ce n'est pas si "simple".





> tre mendiant ne l'empche pas de s'organiser, et ce n'est pas le temps qui lui manque.
> D'autant plus que cela le rend actif ce qui est  la fois bon pour son mental et pour remonter la pente.


Mais parce que tu crois que telle ou telle entreprise va traiter en direct avec chaque mendiant un par un ? 

C'est pour cela que je te dis que c'est mieux que cela soit gr par un asso ou par l'tat, car dj cela a plus de poids, et cela permet de centraliser les demandes pour tous les mendiants du coin.





> Je ne sais pas s'il y a des raisons lgales derrire cela.
> 
> Toutefois, toutes les chanes de restaurations ne le font pas, et certaines initiatives existent en ce sens. Ce qui pourrait se traduire ventuellement dans la loi. Mais idem, pour cela il faut se battre, et *c'est avant tout aux principaux intresss d'en tre la force.*


Car tu crois que ce n'est dj pas le cas ? Cela a mme dj t dnonc par de nombreuses associations, le mendiant seul dans son coin, c'est pas lui qui va faire changer d'avis la direction de McDo France (au pif)...





> ?
> 
> Les resto du cur ne donnent pas les produits de manire "brute".


lol ?

Il y a plus de distribution alimentaire au long de l'anne que de repas servis (ce qui doit surtout se faire en hiver je pense) :

https://www.google.fr/search?q=resto...hrome&ie=UTF-8





> Bah c'est sr que si tu n'en cherches pas, tu n'en trouves pas...
> Le but, c'est quand mme de ne pas rester mendiant toute sa vie.


Chercher c'est une chose, trouver c'est diffrent... Un mendiant qui a accs  un centre o il pourra se laver, et peut-tre trouver des fringues, pourra peut-tre trouver un truc et encore, mais sinon c'est loin d'tre aussi simple, le mec il dbarque, il n'a pas d'adresse, pas de compte bancaire, pas de cv, il est crasseux, il passe pas l'accueil de la boite et n'aura surement pas un entretien.

Ce sont clairement des gens qui ont besoin d'aide pour se rinsrer.





> Dont certains secteurs sont en dficit de personnels...


Oui d'ailleurs y'a une pnurie de dveloppeurs, vu que tu croises pleins de mendiants tous les jours, hsite pas  leur donner les adresses d'une ou deux SSII.  ::D: 





> Il n'y a pas que les fruits qui se mangent.


Que a soit des fruits, des lgumes ou autres, y'en a pas  tous les coins de rue, et tu ne peux pas te servir o tu veux, sinon c'est du vol... 





> Parce que fouiller les poubelles, c'est sans risque aussi ?


Loin de l, mais un truc mis  la poubelle le jour mme sera probablement moins risqu qu'un pigeon parisien... 





> C'est aussi  se demander comment nos anctres ont bien pu survivre.


Difficilement, avec une esprance de vie moiti moins que la notre ?  ::P:

----------


## Neckara

> Oui c'est ce que je dis juste en dessous, c'est pas au mendiant tout seul dans son coin de faire a...


Et a change quoi  la discussion ?




> [...], mais je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne fallait rien faire d'autre, juste que tes "Il suffit de" / "YAKAFAUKON", ce n'est pas si "simple".


Ce que je ne dit pas, TU me demandes ce qu'il "faut faire"  la place, je te rponds que ce n'est pas mon problme, et mme, dans mon extrme bont, donne des pistes.

Je n'ai jamais dit, qu'il "suffit", ou que "YAKA".





> Mais parce que tu crois que telle ou telle entreprise va traiter en direct avec chaque mendiant un par un ?


????





> C'est pour cela que je te dis que c'est mieux que cela soit gr par un asso ou par l'tat, car dj cela a plus de poids, et cela permet de centraliser les demandes pour tous les mendiants du coin.


Et qu'est-ce qui empche ces mendiants d'en faire parti ?
Et encore une fois, qu'il y ai des associations, qu'est-ce que cela change  la discussion ?




> Car tu crois que ce n'est dj pas le cas ? Cela a mme dj t dnonc par de nombreuses associations, le mendiant seul dans son coin, c'est pas lui qui va faire changer d'avis la direction de McDo France (au pif)...


Tu vois beaucoup de mendiants avec une pancarte pour militer en ce sens ?




> Il y a plus de distribution alimentaire au long de l'anne que de repas servis (ce qui doit surtout se faire en hiver je pense)


Donc il y a bien des repas servis ?




> Chercher c'est une chose, trouver c'est diffrent...


Mais pour trouver, il faut chercher...




> Que a soit des fruits, des lgumes ou autres, y'en a pas  tous les coins de rue, et tu ne peux pas te servir o tu veux, sinon c'est du vol...


Tu sais, c'est pas aux coins de rues que tu vas rechercher de la nourriture  la campagne...




> Difficilement, avec une esprance de vie moiti moins que la notre ?


Donc ils vivaient...

----------


## Zirak

> snip


Oui allez, c'est la faute des mendiants, ils ont qu' se bouger le cul, je te laisse le dernier mot, tu as raison sur tout comme sur tous les fils, encore une fois j'en ai marre que mes propos soient dforms et orients...


PS: Oui il y a des repas servis, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, mais ce n'est pas partout ni tout le temps, c'est TOI qui a affirm que les restos du coeur ne distribuaient pas de bouffe "brute", bref, c'est TOI qui affirme des choses fausses sans savoir.

Dire "oui mais a existe", c'est bien, mais si ce n'est pas permanent, c'est pas prenne, les mendiants ne mangent pas que 4 mois par an en hiver...

----------


## Neckara

> Oui allez, c'est la faute des mendiants, ils ont qu' se bouger le cul, [...]


Comment veux-tu qu'ils s'en sortent s'ils ne se bougent pas le cul ?
Ce n'est pas en passant sa journe  mendier qu'ils vont s'en sortir.

Sachant que l'idal est de se bouger le cul avant, afin de ne pas avoir  mendier.




> PS: Oui il y a des repas servis, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, mais ce n'est pas partout ni tout le temps, c'est TOI qui a affirm que les restos du coeur ne distribuaient pas de bouffe "brute", bref, c'est TOI qui affirme des choses fausses sans savoir.
> 
> Dire "oui mais a existe", c'est bien, mais si ce n'est pas permanent, c'est pas prenne, les mendiants ne mangent pas que 4 mois par an en hiver...


Sauf qu'on parle bien ici de "ceux qui n'ont pas de toits".

Et l, c'est bien toi qui affirme des choses fausses sans savoir :
https://www.restosducoeur.org/nos-ac...ens-de-la-rue/

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf qu'on parle bien ici de "ceux qui n'ont pas de toits".
> 
> Et l, c'est bien toi qui affirme des choses fausses sans savoir :
> https://www.restosducoeur.org/nos-ac...ens-de-la-rue/


Tu l'as lu ton lien au moins ? 

Oui oui, *31* "points chaud" *sur tout le territoire*, on est bien d'accord qu'il n'y a qu'une trentaine de ville en France avec des mendiants...  ::roll:: 


Mme avec les bus en complment : 




> Les 32 Camions des Restos sont prsents plus de 200 fois par semaine sur plus de *50 points de rendez-vous* diffrents. [...] tout en garantissant accueil et convivialit *10 mois par an en moyenne*.


Donc il y a des villes o comme je le disais, ce n'est pas un service disponible toute l'anne. 



Et pas la peine de me faire le coup du "oui mais a existe", jamais dit le contraire, et mme si c'est dj norme pour une association, c'est loin d'tre suffisant en l'tat actuel des choses (et  la base, c'tait sens tre un truc temporaire). Je t'ai dit, tu as raison sur tout, la preuve !

----------


## Neckara

> Oui oui, *31* "points chaud" *sur tout le territoire*, on est bien d'accord qu'il n'y a qu'une trentaine de ville en France avec des mendiants... 
> [+50 points de RDV]


Tu ne vas tout de mme pas me dire que ces mendiants ont des attaches qui les empchent de se rapprocher des ces points ?




> Donc il y a des villes o comme je le disais, ce n'est pas un service disponible toute l'anne.


10 mois par ans, c'est dj pas mal, non ? Sachant que cela reste une moyenne.


Donc il y a bien un moyen alternatif  la mendicit.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Attention  ne pas confondre SDF et mendiants. Pas tous les mendiants sont SDF et pas tous les SDF sont mendiants.

Et les SDF ont extrmement souvent des handicaps psychiques. Ceux qui n'en ont pas doivent d'ailleurs en developper assez vite...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le racisme anti noir est fort en Tunisie :
Tunisie : une nouvelle affaire de violences racistes



> La liste des actes racistes que subissent les tudiants ou personnes noires s'allongent ces derniers mois  Tunis. Les victimes tentent de s'organiser et acceptent de tmoigner.

----------


## Grogro

La Tunisie est surtout en crise conomique et politique profonde, avec d'normes diffrences de dveloppement et d'ducation entre les mtropoles ctires europanises souvent francophiles, plutt laques, et le sud profond trs traditionnel et qui s'islamise trs rapidement sous la pression de l'tranger (Qatar, Arabie Saoudite, Turquie), avec la perce d'un Islam salafiste qui n'a rien  voir avec les pratiques et les valeurs traditionnelles. 

C'est aussi un pays jeune en pleine crise dmographique malgr une natalit plutt vigoureuse : le pays se vide littralement de ses forces vives au profit de l'Europe. Et le Maghreb est AUSSI soumis  une forte pression migratoire venant du sud.
Et la socit est bloque pour les jeunes hommes, mme s'ils ont fait des tudes, y compris sexuellement, ce qui gnre des fortes tensions.

Avant de condamner un peuple, essaye de comprendre la situation.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Le racisme anti noir est fort en Tunisie :


Interprtation de journaleux nuls de France 24 arabic !!!
En fait,comme soulign par Grogro ,la situation est plus complexe ,il s'agit de xnophobie contre des trangers (les noirs en cause  sont soit des Etudiants issus de la France Afrique  que cherche  pomper le rgime  court de devises ,soit de migrants noirs  issus des camps libyens)...
La population ragit probablement contre un afflux possible des migrants issus des camps libyens,vu l'incurie du gvt actuel !!!
La Tunisie  est peuple au sud de tunisiens noirs dbne depuis lantiquit (berbrophones ou arabophones) ,luisant  souhait mme de nuit (un blanc ,plutt un rose  est invisible de nuit) .
Situation identique en Algrie , au sud ou ces algriens de type "ngrode" (a se dit encore? parait-il que la biensance en France ne le permet pas au nom  de "cachez ce sein que je ne saurais voir)...

Idem au Maroc ...
Ractions identiques de xnophobie contre les "voleurs de pain marocain" et  incurie du Makhzen   .....
Noirs trangers tudiants ou non pomps par le rgime court de devises  ,les  ractions sont devenus rcurrentes  Tanger ,port de transit migratoire !!!

Rappelons que les manifestations contre l'incurie des rgmes autoritaires sont rprimes violemment,alors la population "tape" contre les trangers pour les mettre en difficult !!!
un adage de chez moi dit "quand tu tarches ,il fait tre habile "( ve verbe barbare local veut dire jeter des pierres)...!!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> le pays se vide littralement de ses forces vives au profit de l'Europe.


Ce phnomne existe aussi en Europe :
Aujourd'hui en Europe: la fuite des cerveaux du sud de l'Europe prend de l'ampleur



> *On assiste de plus en plus  des dparts de jeunes bards de diplmes qui ne trouvent plus de travail dans leurs propres pays, principalement les pays du sud de l'Europe*, les plus touchs par la crise. Une vritable fuite des cerveaux qui prend de lampleur et pourrait mme devenir inquitante pour ces pays du sud, dserts par leurs universitaires.


La crise est partout.




> il s'agit de xnophobie contre des trangers (les noirs en cause  sont soit des Etudiants issus de la France Afrique  que cherche  pomper le rgime  court de devises ,soit de migrants noirs  issus des camps libyens)...
> La population ragit probablement contre un afflux possible des migrants issus des camps libyens,vu l'incurie du gvt actuel !!!


Et voil pourquoi il y a des pays africains qui naccueillent pas des millions de rfugis. (pour revenir au topic)

L'Ouganda en accueil beaucoup :
Ouganda : le pari ambitieux de l'accueil et l'intgration des rfugis



> Enclav au cur du continent, entour de pays en guerre, l'Ouganda est la premire terre d'asile en Afrique. Parmi les 1,4 million de rfugis se trouve une majorit de Sud-soudanais. Pourtant, sorti du centre d'accueil, on ne trouve ni camps, ni tentes alignes sur plusieurs kilomtres : les rfugis se fondent dans la population locale. C'est le rsultat d'une politique des autorits ougandaises  l'gard des rfugis, un modle unique au monde. Le gouvernement leur donne des terres cultivables, ils sont libres et intgrs dans les villages.


Laccueil des migrants africains est-il uniquement laffaire de lEurope ?



> La problmatique de la prise en charge des migrants africains en Europe, ceux qui dorment actuellement sous des tentes,  mme le sol, en plein hiver, nest-elle pas une occasion de mettre en uvre ce principe de responsabilit commune mais diffrencie dfini par les ODD ? Les pays africains doivent aider les associations et les tats qui soccupent de ces migrants,  vivre dans des conditions plus dcentes, afin que leur dignit ne soit pas atteinte au-del de ce que nous observons en ce moment. Il en est de mme pour les migrants qui sont dtenus dans les  camps de concentration  en Libye.
> Cette prise en charge commune par les pays qui accueillent les migrants et les pays de leur provenance, doit se faire en tenant compte du niveau conomique de chaque tat. Cest une question de responsabilit, concernant les tats africains et le reste du monde. Mais la responsabilit est plus vidente  propos des tats africains.


19/06/2018 :
Crise migratoire : des camps de migrants hors de l'UE



> Pousse dans ses retranchements, Angela Merkel sait faire la part du feu: la cration de centres de tri pour migrants en Afrique du Nord, dans les Balkans ou en Mditerrane se hisse comme la priorit du prochain sommet europen, dans une semaine  Bruxelles.

----------


## Jipt

> Le Ouganda en accueil beaucoup :


Le Ouganda,
La Islande,
La Australie,
La Italie, 
La Argentine
Le quateur, etc.

J'accueil
tu accueil
il accueil
nous accueil
vous accueil
ils accueil
de bon matin c'est dur, dsol...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Et voil pourquoi il y a des pays africains qui naccueillent pas des millions de rfugis. (pour revenir au topic)


je doute fort  de la charit des pays Africains et latinos cits : en Ouganda et Kenya ,ils sont recycles comme combattants arms soit pour soutenir le rgime pro-us de Salva Kir du Soudan du Sud voisin
Au Kenya des milliers de rfugies somaliens sont  recycles suivant le mme procd  contre les  terroristes Shebab de La Somalie voisine ...
Il ne faut pas ETRE DUPE de la propagande mdiatique,l'Etat charitable et bon samaritain  n'existe pas ,il n' existe qu'un seul tat : ltat de Machiavel  prt  sacrifier tout ce qui entrave ses bas intrts !!!

Les pays latinos cits ont besoin de main d'oeuvre  bas prix car les multinationales amricaines y svissent...
Les pays europens cites ont besoin de main d'oeuvre taillable  merci(agricole en Italie et Espagne)...
LAustralie ,pays vaste et aux grandes ressources naturelles , a toujours souffert de sa faible dermographie comme le Canada  ,et aujourd hui encire plus compte-tenu de sa faible natalit ,mm si des obstacles culturels  (malais,indonsiens,thalandais,vietnamiens ,hindous)....

----------


## touche_a_tout

Bonjour  tous,
Il y a un facteur qui nest ni de gauche ni de droite, cest que lespce humaine a la bougeotte et probablement pour la mme raison quil y a 10 ou 20.000 ans, ou davantage : trouver de quoi bouffer (pour simplifier). Il semble dmontr aujourdhui que lHomo Sapiens originaire de lest africain sest rpandu sur toute la plante, tantt se mtissant (avec les Neandertal), tantt liminant loccupant prcdent (Homme de Java, etc.). Cela se passait il y a 45.000 ans en Australie, 15.000 en Amrique du Nord via la Sibrie ; toutes choses gales dailleurs, nest-ce pas la mme raison qui fait actuellement migrer des peuples, sachant ou supposant quon vit mieux ailleurs ? Quels changements lgislatifs, quelles normes pnales renforces sont en mesure de renverser une tendance millnaire ? Par contre, sil y avait autant  bouffer partout sur la plante, les humains seraient sans doute moins dromomanes. Voir la question sous cet angle pourrait tre fcond, non ?
Belle journe.
touche_a_tout (mme s'il n'y connat rien  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quels changements lgislatifs, quelles normes pnales renforces sont en mesure de renverser une tendance millnaire ?


 la prhistoire quand une tribu arrivait sur le territoire d'une autre tribu, a ne passait pas toujours bien...
Bon  la limite a peut tre intressant daccueillir les femmes, comme a amne de la diffrence gntique.
Mais si les ressources sont rare tu dois chercher  survivre et donc repousser ou liminer la concurrence.

Conflits prhistoriques

C'est justement humain de dfendre son territoire, c'est ncessaire  la survie.
Les ressources sont limits tu ne peux laisser trop d'individus entrer dans ton territoire.

Ce serait contre nature de se sacrifier en laissant le territoire  un tranger.
Dans le domaine animal c'est souvent dangereux d'arriver sur le territoire de quelqu'un.
C'est la nature qui fonctionne comme a.

----------


## Jipt

> Par contre, sil y avait autant  bouffer partout sur la plante, les humains seraient sans doute moins dromomanes. Voir la question sous cet angle pourrait tre fcond, non ?


Pour faire court, on va dire que c'est tout--fait a.

Juste le contexte qui a chang : avant, pour se dplacer, fallait se battre contre les lions, le climat et ceux qui taient dj sur place mais y avait moyen de s'arranger, en se poussant un peu.

Maintenant il faut se battre avec des canots pneumatiques au caoutchouc poreux, contre la police aux frontires, et contre l'inhumanit grandissante et un repli sur soi qui gnrent des comportements  vomir :



> J'ai travaill 3 semaines dans un Mac Do avant d'aller faire un vrai job, toutes les 10 minutes tu jettes ce qui est sur la banque et non vendu. Tu remplis des poubelles entires et bien entendu il est hors de question de donner ce que tu jettes puisque tu le vends par ailleurs. Pas plus d'offrir a  des employs.


Quand on sait que des gens risquent leur vie  se dplacer (dans des conditions dramatiques) parce qu'il n'y a plus grand chose  bouffer chez eux, je me demande bien ce qu'on peut faire pour inverser la vapeur et aller vers un monde meilleur.





> Les ressources sont limit*e*s


Quoi ?
Les conomistes ("croissance croissance !") nous auraient menti ? Mais pendons-les donc haut et court, question de lgitime dfense !





> pourquoi pas un pays du Maghreb ?


Mais pas le Maroc, alors ! Vu hier soir aux infos que l-bas on chope les migrants  Tanger et on les renvoie 800 km au sud, dans des bleds paums, o ces malheureux n'ont qu'une ide en tte, remonter. 
Trs efficaces, les Marocains...  ::roll:: 
On voit qu'ils sont  bonne cole, en copiant sur l'Occident.  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quoi ?
> Les conomistes ("croissance croissance !") nous auraient menti ?


Les conomistes mdiatiss mentent en permanence...
On voit toujours les mmes "spcialistes" qui n'ont que des discours rassurant, mais ils se trompent constament.
Ils n'ont jamais eu raison prcdemment mais ils sont quand mme toujours invit.
Les mdias ne font que de la propagande pour rassurer le peuple. (la croissance repart, le chmage diminue, la crise est derrire nous)

Avant que Macron ne soit au pouvoir il y avait parfois Olivier Delamarche qui tait invit  BFM TV, mais la chane ne l'invite plus  ::(: 
Il existe un groupe d'conomistes qui est pas mal :
Les conoclastes - Dmarche



> Les Econoclastes naquirent spontanment dune volont commune
> 
> La volont de tout dire, de ne rejeter aucune hypothse par principe,
> dcouter, dchanger, dobserver les faits plus que les discours pour construire
> des grilles de lecture nouvelles quitte  bousculer les ides reues marteles
> pourtant par tous afin de formuler des prconisations tout aussi singulires quinattendues.





> On voit qu'ils sont  bonne cole, en copiant sur l'Occident.


Historiquement les Africains du Nord maltraitaient les africains plus au sud bien avant les occidentaux.

Par exemple : Traite arabe

----------


## touche_a_tout

Rebonjour,
Accueillir les migrants et surtout les migrantes, c'est une ide mais celle que je suggrais tait plutt de faire en sorte qu'il y ait assez partout pour tout le monde, ce qui - thoriquement au moins- tarirait la bougeotte.
A la prhistoire, en effet, a se passait rudement. Homo Sapiens a simplement fait le vide devant lui, c'est tout simple. Parce que les Africains sont aussi Sapiens que nous. Enfin presque puisqu'on a 1  4 % d'ADN Neandertal dans le gnome.
Ah, les conomistes ! A Rome il y a 2000 ans, quand deux haruspices (ceux qui lisaient l'avenir dans des foies de volaille) s'apercevaient dans la rue, ils vitaient de se trouver sur le mme trottoir pour ne pas pouffer de rire en se croisant  l'ide des bobards qu'ils racontaient. De nos jours, c'est le cas des conomistes. Enfin, la plupart. Parmi les non-aligns, il y a aussi les intressants "conomistes atterrs" (site web).
Bon anthropocne !
touche_a_tout

----------


## MABROUKI

Rebonjour




> touche_a_tout
> Il semble dmontr aujourdhui que lHomo Sapiens originaire de lest africain sest rpandu sur toute la plante, tantt se mtissant (avec les Neandertal), tantt liminant loccupant prcdent (Homme de Java, etc.)


Cette thorie repose  sur des  faits fragiles :la dcouverte et la datation des ossements trouvs...
D'autres dcouvertes d' ossements pourraient la remettre en cause ...
Pour moi  comte-tenu de ce disent les gologues  sur lre glaciaire  ,il est plus probable que L'Homme  Nandertalien  a simplement migr  fuyant les glaciers  ses trousses  vers les tropiques pour se transformer en  l' Homo Sapiens....
L'ide  qu'il y ait eu plusieurs espces d' hommes fortement  diffrencis est  une fable comme celle qui ferait descendre l'homme d'in primate ,elle relve de la fable du fourmi-lion  mi-fourmi mi-lion !!! 
Il  en est de mm des espces animales ,par exemple  dans la revue Pour La Science(1986)  j'ai lu un article qui dcrit la faune en  Europe avant lre glaciaire : lions   dents acres , antilopes,zbres ,bovins  tous forts robustes  qui auraient migres en Afrique pour devenir ce qu'ils sont actuellement ,des espces moins robustes et moins grasses !!!
En effet  rien ne distingue un mouton europen contemporain d' un mouton tropical si ce n'est la toison plus fournie...
Ou mme un buf allemand fort robuste  d'un buf zbu n'ayant que la peau sur les os ...



> touche_a_tout
> Ah, les conomistes ! A Rome il y a 2000 ans, quand deux haruspices (ceux qui lisaient l'avenir dans des foies de volaille) s'apercevaient dans la rue, ils vitaient de se trouver sur le mme trottoir pour ne pas pouffer de rire en se croisant  l'ide des bobards qu'ils racontaient.


Bien dit...
Pour moi  Economie  n'est qu une Science de l'Histoire des Besoins Matriels Humains tout juste bonne  dcrire les volutions passes des besoins humains  (les fameux stades conomiques)...
A chaque fois qu'elle prtend prvoir mme pour  l'horizon annuel  elle se trompe  lamentablement....
Les  bons Haruspices ,eux, au moins  prtendaient  tre des Devins Sacrs des Intentions divines des  Dieux ,et ils avaient un caractre sacr ...
Cette institution n'est pas propre aux romains (grand druides gaulois, aaraf chez les berbres , chamanes,sorciers africains  etc...
C'est un peu ce que font les religions monothistes lorsque leurs clergs prtendent que les calamites qui nous frappent ou pourraient nous frapper  sont la punition de nos pchs !!!
En clair les conomistes sont des escrocs ...
Seuls les banquiers peuvent prtendre l'avenir car il est entre leurs mains !!!

----------


## touche_a_tout

OK, c'est Neandertal qui a migr vers l'Afrique, donc la migration est dans la nature humaine depuis 12.000 ans, ou 500.000, et le besoin de bouffer de mme. Et quand je dis bouffer, j'entends vivre dcemment: quand ce sera possible sur les cinq continents, les raisons de migrer diminueront srieusement, peut-tre totalement. Ou pas. Quant  la datation, entre Lucy, quelques millions d'annes et Neandertal, 15000 ou 20000 ans, il y a une sacre marge. Pas srieux ces paloanthropologues, on dirait des conomistes.
Bien  vous
TaT

----------


## Grogro

> Bonjour  tous,
> Il y a un facteur qui nest ni de gauche ni de droite, cest que lespce humaine a la bougeotte et probablement pour la mme raison quil y a 10 ou 20.000 ans, ou davantage : trouver de quoi bouffer (pour simplifier). Il semble dmontr aujourdhui que lHomo Sapiens originaire de lest africain sest rpandu sur toute la plante, tantt se mtissant (avec les Neandertal), tantt liminant loccupant prcdent (Homme de Java, etc.). Cela se passait il y a 45.000 ans en Australie, 15.000 en Amrique du Nord via la Sibrie ; toutes choses gales dailleurs, nest-ce pas la mme raison qui fait actuellement migrer des peuples, sachant ou supposant quon vit mieux ailleurs ? Quels changements lgislatifs, quelles normes pnales renforces sont en mesure de renverser une tendance millnaire ?


Pour faire court : c'est compltement faux et c'est une ide reue trs largement rpandue dans les milieux gauchistes et les milieux libraux. Les migrations dont tu parles se sont tendues sur des dizaines de milliers d'annes,  un rythme annuel videmment donc trs lent. Mme les "grandes invasions" barbares taient limites  quelques dizaines de milliers de guerriers et leurs famille. Ainsi la France (ou plutt la Gaule) n'tait pas franque : les francs taient juste la classe dirigeantes. 
Les grandes migrations sont nouvelles  l'chelle de l'humanit : deux sicles tout au plus aussi bien pour les migrations internes (l'exode rural  partir des annes 1850), que pour les migrations extrieures. Il y a une bonne raison  cela, une raison assez naturelle mme : l'apparition des moyens de tlcommunication et l'acclration prodigieuse des moyens de transports (bateau, train, etc). Rien d'illogique  ce que l'migration apparaisse au XIXme sicle. L'immigration apparait mme  la fin du XIXme sicle en France (les italiens, puis quelques juifs d'Europe de l'est et quelques russes). Ni que les migrations s'acclrent avec les progrs des moyens de transports.... mais aussi, hlas ! du fait de l'industrialisation de la guerre. 

Pendant des sicles et des sicles, 90% des hommes trouvaient pouse au maximum  30 km de leur village de naissance. 30km c'est la distance qu'on peut parcourir  pied en une journe. 

Aujourd'hui encore, il y a des pays d'migration et des pays d'immigration, rarement les mmes au fil des dcennies, mais les migrations restent trs limites  l'chelles de l'humanit : on estime que 2% de la population mondiale vivent ailleurs que dans leur pays de naissance.

----------


## touche_a_tout

OK Grogro, d'ailleurs je suis un gauchiste, j'avoue. Mais les gauchistes sont tout le contraire des libraux.
Mais cela dit, ne nai jamais prtendu que ces migrations avaient t rapides. Ce nest pas la vitesse qui compte, cest le besoin de bouger, quelles quen soient les raisons. 
Il a effectivement fallu quelques millnaires  nos anctres pour changer de continent. Evidemment : ils n'avaient ni voitures, ni trains, ni paquebots, ni avions. Ni zodiacs pourris. Ni mme de chaussures. 30 km, c'est la distance que l'on peut parcourir  pied en une journe ? Lhomo Sapiens formait de petites bandes qui se dplaaient lentement (en plus, eux s'arrtaient en route pour cueillir des baies ou attraper un lapin). Il me semble que tes arguments apportent de l'eau  mon moulin. 
Les grandes migrations ne sont pas nouvelles, elles sont simplement infiniment plus rapides quil y a 20.000 ans. De plus, leur ampleur tait modeste, comme la population mondiale de lpoque. Et comme tu le notes, au besoin de bouffer sest ajout celui de fuir la mort violente. 
Conclusion : quand lhumain na ni nourriture ni scurit l o il vit, il migre. Aujourdhui comme il y a 200 sicles

----------


## Jipt

> [...] quand lhumain na ni nourriture ni scurit l o il vit, il migre. Aujourdhui comme il y a 200 sicles


Et un jour j'ai entendu une chanson de Brigitte Fontaine dans laquelle elle expliquait que (de mmoire) "depuis toujours l'Homme marche" et si quelqu'un pouvait mettre un lien a serait cool.

----------


## Gunny

> Pour faire court : c'est compltement faux et c'est une ide reue trs largement rpandue dans les milieux gauchistes et les milieux libraux. Les migrations dont tu parles se sont tendues sur des dizaines de milliers d'annes,  un rythme annuel videmment donc trs lent. Mme les "grandes invasions" barbares taient limites  quelques dizaines de milliers de guerriers et leurs famille. Ainsi la France (ou plutt la Gaule) n'tait pas franque : les francs taient juste la classe dirigeantes. 
> Les grandes migrations sont nouvelles  l'chelle de l'humanit : deux sicles tout au plus aussi bien pour les migrations internes (l'exode rural  partir des annes 1850), que pour les migrations extrieures. Il y a une bonne raison  cela, une raison assez naturelle mme : l'apparition des moyens de tlcommunication et l'acclration prodigieuse des moyens de transports (bateau, train, etc). Rien d'illogique  ce que l'migration apparaisse au XIXme sicle. L'immigration apparait mme  la fin du XIXme sicle en France (les italiens, puis quelques juifs d'Europe de l'est et quelques russes). Ni que les migrations s'acclrent avec les progrs des moyens de transports.... mais aussi, hlas ! du fait de l'industrialisation de la guerre. 
> 
> Pendant des sicles et des sicles, 90% des hommes trouvaient pouse au maximum  30 km de leur village de naissance. 30km c'est la distance qu'on peut parcourir  pied en une journe. 
> 
> Aujourd'hui encore, il y a des pays d'migration et des pays d'immigration, rarement les mmes au fil des dcennies, mais les migrations restent trs limites  l'chelles de l'humanit : on estime que 2% de la population mondiale vivent ailleurs que dans leur pays de naissance.


Je pense qu'un autre facteur est les ingalits de richesse. Au moyen-ge, la vie d'un paysan polonais, franais ou pakistanais n'tait pas trs diffrente. Mme s'ils avaient les moyens physiques d'migrer, aucun intrt. De nos jours,  classe sociale quivalente, on est (bien) mieux lotis dans certains pays que d'autres (sans parler de l'espoir de grimper l'chelle sociale).

----------


## Grogro

> Je pense qu'un autre facteur est les ingalits de richesse. Au moyen-ge, la vie d'un paysan polonais, franais ou pakistanais n'tait pas trs diffrente. Mme s'ils avaient les moyens physiques d'migrer, aucun intrt. De nos jours,  classe sociale quivalente, on est (bien) mieux lotis dans certains pays que d'autres (sans parler de l'espoir de grimper l'chelle sociale).


Ces ingalits ont toujours exist, et  un niveau bien plus criant avant la mondialisation. Mais seules les ingalits internes  une socit taient visibles. C'est cela que les tlcommunications et la mondialisation a chang : le niveau de vie de l'Occident, qui vit trs largement au dessus de ses moyens depuis des dcennies (particulirement les USA et la France), rend beaucoup plus criantes les ingalits du tiers monde. D'autant plus qu'on parle de pays o les ingalits intrieures sont vraiment extrmes, bien plus qu'en Occident. Mme la France reste un pays trs galitaire mme si on pourrait faire mieux et viser un coeff de Gini entre 0.25 et 0.28.

----------


## touche_a_tout

Une citation de P. Holenweg (1):
Elle s'appelle aujourd'hui Denisova 11. On ne sait pas comment elle s'appelait, quand elle tait vivante. Parce qu'elle est morte, il y a 90'000 ans, dans les montagnes de l'Alta, en Sibrie. Elle avait treize ans. Mme  l'poque, a devait quand mme tre un peu jeune, pour mourir. Enfin bref, on a retrouv ses restes, et on les a analyss. On ne sait pas de quoi elle est morte, mais on sait, grce  son ADN, de qui elle tait ne : d'un denisovien et d'une nanderthalienne. Deux lignes humaines diffrentes, mais disparues (quoiqu'il nous en reste des bouts de patrimoine gntique dans le ntre). Bref, Denisova tait une mtisse. Une corniaude. La descendante de deux populations humaines spares souvent par des milliers de kilomtres, mais dont des individus ont pu se rencontrer et s'envoyer en l'air pour produire des petites Denisova. Il y a 90000 ans. Parce que dj, y 'avait des migrations, des mtissages, des grands remplacements, tout a. Et. srement aussi dj des racistes et des xnophobes. Parce que les humains n'ont pas seulement dcouvert la matrise du feu, ils ont aussi invent la connerie.
(1)	Encore un gauchiste

Belle journe  toutes et tous
touche_a_tout

----------


## MiaowZedong

> OK Grogro, d'ailleurs je suis un gauchiste, j'avoue. Mais les gauchistes sont tout le contraire des libraux.
> Mais cela dit, ne nai jamais prtendu que ces migrations avaient t rapides. Ce nest pas la vitesse qui compte, cest le besoin de bouger, quelles quen soient les raisons. 
> Il a effectivement fallu quelques millnaires  nos anctres pour changer de continent. Evidemment : ils n'avaient ni voitures, ni trains, ni paquebots, ni avions. Ni zodiacs pourris. Ni mme de chaussures. 30 km, c'est la distance que l'on peut parcourir  pied en une journe ? Lhomo Sapiens formait de petites bandes qui se dplaaient lentement (en plus, eux s'arrtaient en route pour cueillir des baies ou attraper un lapin). Il me semble que tes arguments apportent de l'eau  mon moulin. 
> Les grandes migrations ne sont pas nouvelles, elles sont simplement infiniment plus rapides quil y a 20.000 ans. De plus, leur ampleur tait modeste, comme la population mondiale de lpoque. Et comme tu le notes, au besoin de bouffer sest ajout celui de fuir la mort violente. 
> Conclusion : quand lhumain na ni nourriture ni scurit l o il vit, il migre. Aujourdhui comme il y a 200 sicles


Sans doute, mais celui qui n'a ni nourriture ni scurit ne va pas bien loin. La plupart des dplacs de guerre restent dans leur pays d'origine, de mme pour la famine. Et 70% des migrant subsahariens ne vont pas au Nord du Sahara.

Pour aller d'un pays subsaharien, ou d'Afghanistan, du Bangladesh, de tous ces pays dont proviennent les migrants, jusqu'en Europe il faut dbourser des milliers d'euros, ce qui suppose de pouvoir runir une telle somme. Mme dans un pays riche comme les notres, les plus pauvres n'en sont pas capables. La migration sur de longues distances doit donc tre perue comme un investissement pour lequel le migrant attend un bnfice financier. a explique aussi la criminalit trs leve des migrants: ils ne peuvent pas rentrer chez eux sans tre devenus riches et avouer l'chec de leur investissement (auquel souvent toute la famille a contribu), donc comme il est difficile de s'enrichir surtout lorsque l'on manque d'ducations, ils se tournent vers le crime. Ils sont aussi aigris par le discours dominant qui leur assne qu'en fait c'est du au "racisme" qu'ils ne se sont pas enrichis, que les mchants blancs leurs mettent des batons dans les rouesc'est faux et les pauvres blancs eux aussi restent pauvres, mais c'est le discours dominant. Il ne faut pas s'tonner, avec un tel discours, que la haine des blancs croit, qu'il y a des attentats.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sans doute, mais celui qui n'a ni nourriture ni scurit ne va pas bien loin. La plupart des dplacs de guerre restent dans leur pays d'origine, de mme pour la famine. Et 70% des migrant subsahariens ne vont pas au Nord du Sahara.
> 
> Pour aller d'un pays subsaharien, ou d'Afghanistan, du Bangladesh, de tous ces pays dont proviennent les migrants, jusqu'en Europe il faut dbourser des milliers d'euros, ce qui suppose de pouvoir runir une telle somme. Mme dans un pays riche comme les notres, les plus pauvres n'en sont pas capables. La migration sur de longues distances doit donc tre perue comme un investissement pour lequel le migrant attend un bnfice financier. *a explique aussi la criminalit trs leve des migrants:* ils ne peuvent pas rentrer chez eux sans tre devenus riches et avouer l'chec de leur investissement (auquel souvent toute la famille a contribu), donc comme il est difficile de s'enrichir surtout lorsque l'on manque d'ducations, ils se tournent vers le crime. Ils sont aussi aigris par le discours dominant qui leur assne qu'en fait c'est du au "racisme" qu'ils ne se sont pas enrichis, que les mchants blancs leurs mettent des batons dans les rouesc'est faux et les pauvres blancs eux aussi restent pauvres, mais c'est le discours dominant. Il ne faut pas s'tonner, avec un tel discours, que la haine des blancs croit, qu'il y a des attentats.


J'ai voulu vrifier par une recherche Google, et les sites qui ressortent ce genre d'informations, sont quand mme assez connots :

rinformation.tv
fdesouche
bvoltaire.fr

Les articles de journaux plus "classiques", sont en gnrale pour dmentir ce genre d'information.

Tu aurais des sources officielles  ce propos ?

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai voulu vrifier par une recherche Google, et les sites qui  ressortent ce genre d'informations, sont quand mme assez connots : [...]
> Les articles de journaux plus "classiques", sont en gnrale pour dmentir ce genre d'information.


Les journaux plus "classiques" n'en sont pas moins biaiss.

Il n'y a qu' voir la couverture mdiatique des grooming gangs en France, de l'affaire Clment Merat, de l'affaire Tho, de CharlottesVilles, etc.
Autant les sites de rinformations font trs souvent de la merde, autant les mdia "classiques" ne font pas mieux par moment.


Pour la criminalit des migrants, on trouvera plus de rsultats sur la monte de l'antismitisme et des actes antismites, notamment en Allemagne, du fait de l'immigration (source Art de mmoire).

----------


## el_slapper

> Les journaux plus "classiques" n'en sont pas moins biaiss.


En croisant les contraires, on arrive souvent  se faire une opinion. Qui n'est pas forcment au juste milieu, d'ailleurs. Le Figaro est souvent trs fort sur les faits bruts, et si on aime pas ses interprtations, elles sont souvent lgres et contournables. Ce qui donne une bonne base pour comprendre les interprtations que font les autres(souvent sans fournir assez de faits bruts pour comprendre sur quoi ils rflchissent). Et se faire ensuite sa propre opinion.




> Il n'y a qu' voir la couverture mdiatique des grooming gangs en France, de l'affaire Clment Merat, de l'affaire Tho, de CharlottesVilles, etc.
> Autant les sites de rinformations font trs souvent de la merde, autant les mdia "classiques" ne font pas mieux par moment.


Il y a quand mme bien plus de matires pour faire sa propre interprtation. Les faits bruts, on les trouve, mme si souvent masqus par de l'idologie. Dans les sites alternatifs, le filtrage des faits n'allant pas dans le sens de la source sont inexistants. C'est uns diffrence majeure, je trouve.




> Pour la criminalit des migrants, on trouvera plus de rsultats sur la monte de l'antismitisme et des actes antismites, notamment en Allemagne, du fait de l'immigration (source Art de mmoire).


Un vrai problme. Mais "_l'immigratio_n" est bien rductrice. "_L'immigration en quelques semaines d'un million de personnes, presque toutes des hommes jeunes et celibataires(une dmographie bien plus criminogne que la moyenne), pour la plupart avec de graves traumas de guerre, qui n'ont eu que quelques semaines de formation professionnelle(et donc ni culturelle ni citoyenne) avant d'tre largus  eux-mmes, sans femmes, sans famille, dans un pays  la culture totalement diffrente, ou les rapports hommes-femmes sont trs diffrents, avec une vraie culture de la citoyennet dont ils ne souponnent mme pas l'existence, avec seul horizon de la part du pouvoir en place de faire un cadeau au patronat d'une main d'uvre bon march pour tirer les salaires des locaux vers le bas_", c'est dj plus prcis. Et a ne vhicule pas du tout le mme message. Et comme Merkel n'a toujours pas compris et vient d'en remettre une couche, je suis assez inquiet. Elle est en train de tuer la poule aux ufs d'or.

L'immigration, c'est dj assez compliqu comme a. Si en plus c'et fait dans des proportions dlirantes sans prendre le moindre dbut de commencement de prcaution vis--vis d'une population particulirement en difficult, particulirement  risque, particulirement en nombre, particulirement diffrente, ben, fatalement, a cre pas mal de problmes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les journaux plus "classiques" n'en sont pas moins biaiss.
> 
> Il n'y a qu' voir la couverture mdiatique des grooming gangs en France, de l'affaire Clment Merat, de l'affaire Tho, de CharlottesVilles, etc.
> Autant les sites de rinformations font trs souvent de la merde, autant les mdia "classiques" ne font pas mieux par moment.


Ce n'est pas forcment faux, mais compltement hors-sujet. Je n'ai pas prtendu que les mdias classiques avaient la vrit, je demande juste des sources "fiables" plutt que des sites maintenus par des fascistes notoires, pour vrifier l'information, genre INSEE ou autre.

Merci de ne pas mler ta lutte contre les SJW / l'extrme gauche  a, ce n'est pas le propos.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'ai voulu vrifier par une recherche Google, et les sites qui ressortent ce genre d'informations, sont quand mme assez connots :
> 
> rinformation.tv
> fdesouche
> bvoltaire.fr
> 
> Les articles de journaux plus "classiques", sont en gnrale pour dmentir ce genre d'information.
> 
> Tu aurais des sources officielles  ce propos ?


Effectivement la fachosphre rpte en boucle les infos sur la criminalit des migrants, c'est logique car le sujet est trs porteur pour eux mais a ne rend pas faux les chiffres qu'ils citent, mme si a spamme les rsultats de recherche  ::aie:: 

Deutsche Welle, a te va? The Local n'est pas facho, que je sache. Ou ce journal cite les statistiques officielles Suisses considrant uniquement les jeunes hommes. Et mme Libration, pas vraiment un journal facho, reconnait que les chiffres bruts dmontrent une criminalit accrue des populations immigres.

Les explications aux chiffres bruts sont multiples. Le besoin d'obtenir un retour sur investissement pour le cot de la migration, que j'ai voqu, en fait partie. *El_slapper* mentionne plusieurs autres facteurs pertinents, mme si j'aurais tendance  pondrer les traumas de guerre car trs peu de migrants les ont rllement subis (en revanche, il est de mmoire trs bien tabli que ceux portant rllement ces traumas sont particulirement criminels, surtout s'ils ne sont pas soigns psychologiquementmais leurs cultures rendent en gnral trs difficiles ces soins psychologiques). Un autre facteur est le racisme que j'ai mentionn, les migrants commettent des crimes de haine contre les blancs, les juifs en particulier, et les femmes blanches perues comme immorales par essence (combien de fois ai-je entendu "les blanches c'est des salopes"  ::(:  ).

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce n'est pas forcment faux, mais compltement hors-sujet. Je n'ai pas prtendu que les mdias classiques avaient la vrit, je demande juste des sources "fiables" plutt que des sites maintenus par des fascistes notoires, pour vrifier l'information, genre INSEE ou autre.


MiaowZedong en a fourni. J'ai aussi quelques sources sur place, qui confirment notamment l'article de la Deutsche Welle(un mdia gnralement prcis). On a quand mme l un phnomne mesur par de nombreuses sources indpendantes, confirm par le ressenti sur place, qui a de nombreuses explications plus que plausibles(j'ai  peine effleur le sujet, la manire dont l'accueil des migrants a t salop, spcialement en Allemagne, c'est un truc norme), et pas seulement "_les mchants bronzs pas de chez nous qui font qu' violer nos femmes et poignarder nos hommes qui les dfendent_". Mme si c'est effectivement arriv.

l'Extrme droite se limite  une vision extrmement binaire du sujet, mais elle ne parle pas dans le vide. le viol et le poignardage ont bien eu lieu( Chemnitz, notamment). Nier le problme est tout aussi irresponsable que de d'en accuser les seuls migrants - les cause sont bien plus vastes que cel.




> Merci de ne pas mler ta lutte contre les SJW / l'extrme gauche  a, ce n'est pas le propos.


C'est un problme rcurrent avec Neckara. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il a tout le temps tort, loin s'en faut(sur la criminalit apporte par les migrations, mme si son approche est _incomplte_, le phnomne est hlas bien rel).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Effectivement la fachosphre rpte en boucle les infos sur la criminalit des migrants, c'est logique car le sujet est trs porteur pour eux *mais a ne rend pas faux les chiffres qu'ils citent*, mme si a spamme les rsultats de recherche


Oui enfin a, c'est toi qui le dit. Il suffit de regarder l'exemple de la Sude il me semble, avec la vido de la nana annonant des hausses de criminalit et de viols qui circulaient sur tout ces sites justement, et qui a t dbunke, la hausse provenant non pas de l'afflux des migrants mais du changement au niveau de la faon de raliser les stats et de l'largissement de la dfinition du viol dans leur pays, on en a suffisamment discuter ici mme sur ce forum  l'poque. 

Aprs peu importe la source, fasciste ou pas, il faut toujours prendre les chiffres avec des pincettes, mais quand la source n'est de base pas objective sur le sujet, j'ai tendance  me mfier.


Merci pour les liens, j'y jette un oeil ds que je peux. 

Enfin le premier est vite lu, et on y trouve dj a :




> The study's authors claimed that part of the increase was due to the fact that *violent crimes committed by migrants were twice as likely to be reported compared to those committed by German nationals.*


En gros, ce n'est pas forcment qu'ils commentent plus de crimes mais qu'on a tendance  plus les dnoncer / porter plaintes que contre les locaux.


Du coup oui, il faut bien lire les chiffres, et se mfier des conclusions  l'emporte pice de certains de ces sites.


@el_slapper : Merci mais je connais Neckara, ne pas se fier  ma date d'inscription.  :;): 

Aprs je ne cherche pas  nier le problme, juste  savoir si il est aussi important que prtendu, et en chercher les "vraies" causes, plutt que d'accepter les conclusions apports par certains trolls avec des chiffres et des raisons foireuses.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il suffit de regarder l'exemple de la Sude il me semble, avec la vido de la nana annonant des hausses de criminalit et de viols qui circulaient sur tout ces sites justement, et qui a t dbunke, la hausse provenant non pas de l'afflux des migrants mais du changement au niveau de la faon de raliser les stats et de l'largissement de la dfinition du viol dans leur pays, on en a suffisamment discuter ici mme sur ce forum  l'poque.


Oui, et non. La hausse des viols en Sude (et en Occident en gnral) viens trs largement de dfinitions changeantes, mais 58% des viols en Sude sont bien raliss par des immigrs, et mme 80% des viols qui ne sont pas commis par une connaissance (source BBC). Ce n'est pas parce que quelques fachos ont raliss une vido intox que la Sude n'a pas un norme problme avec la violence sexuelle des immigrs.

P.S. il y a 8 ou 9 ans, donc avant que les fachos s'emparent massivement de la chose et quand les Sverigedemokraterna taient trs marginaux, j'avais une connaissance Sudoise qui voyait quotidiennement des faits divers dus aux violence misogynes des musulmans. Par "violences misogynes" comprendre pas seulement les viols, mais aussi les choses comme immoler une femme qui les a rejet (il ne faut pas oublier que dans la plupart des pays musulmans, mettre fin  une relation est un privbilge reserv aux hommes et le consentement de la femme n'est pas ncessaire pour un marriaged'ailleurs  ce sujet le meurtre de Kandel vient de l, un Afghan s'est senti mortellement insult que sa copine ose le quitter). Si ce problme avait  cette poque tait officiellement reconnu et combattu, peut-tre que les Sverigedemokraterna n'auraient jamais mont comme ils l'ont fait.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)


+1

Je vomis l'extrme droite, mais je dois bien reconnaitre que l'aveuglment idologique des gauches(pas seulement extrmes) leur a ouvert un boulevard ou il sera bien difficile de les freiner. Je ne connais pas bien la situation en Sude, mais si ils ont fait comme en Allemagne, un bienvenue gnralis sans une paisse couche d'acclimatation culturelle, alors le rsultat que tu dcris est assez invitable, hlas. L'immigration est une chance(il n'y a qu' demander au patronat Allemand pour avoir des arguments), mais c'est aussi un cout et un risque, qui, quand ils ne sont pas assums, reviennent plus tard frapper avec des intrts usuriers.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui, et non. La hausse des viols en Sude (et en Occident en gnral) viens trs largement de dfinitions changeantes, mais 58% des viols en Sude sont bien raliss par des immigrs, et mme 80% des viols qui ne sont pas commis par une connaissance (source BBC). Ce n'est pas parce que quelques fachos ont raliss une vido intox que la Sude n'a pas un norme problme avec la violence sexuelle des immigrs.


Encore une fois, je ne remets pas tout en cause, juste certaines affirmations et j'entends bien qu'il y a des problmes.

Par exemple, concernant 58% de ces viols commis par des immigrs, il ne faut pas oubli que c'est 58% des viols "dclars" ( rapprocher avec l'tude de ton lien disant qu'on a tendance  plus porter plainte contre eux, que contre les locaux). De plus, 58% commis par des immigrs, mais ces immigrs, ce sont des arrives rcentes, ou comme pour Cologne, des immigrs qui taient l depuis des annes et des annes (et donc rien  voir avec les migrants actuels qui ont tendance  servir de boucs missaires, alors qu'on utilise ces chiffres pour les empcher de venir) ? 

Je n'ai pas envie de tomber dans le sempiternel "pas d'amalgame", mais la situation est plus complexe que quelques chiffres dans un article de 15 lignes.

Aprs voil, je le rpte une dernire fois, je ne renie pas compltement les faits, j'ai demand des sources, ma premire recherche rapide m'ayant mis des doutes sur tes affirmations, que tu as fourni, et je vais les lire.  ::): 

C'est juste histoire de faire mes propres constations plutt que d'accepter tes affirmations sans sourciller, mais rien de personnel, j'aurai eu le mme raisonnement avec n'importe qui, ou mme sur un sujet compltement diffrent.

----------


## Neckara

> En croisant les contraires, on arrive souvent  se faire une opinion. [...] Les faits bruts, on les trouve, mme si souvent masqus par de l'idologie.


Tout le monde n'a pas toujours le temps de le faire, et il faut aussi le trouver, le contraire.

Et faire la chose correctement, croiser les sources, remonter  l'origine de l'information, prendre du recul critique... c'est faire un travail de journalisme.
Or quand on regarde le journal de 20h, c'est bien pour que les autres fassent ce travail  notre place, et qu'on n'ai pas  se taper 4h chaque soirs (et je restes optimiste) pour vrifier telle ou telle info.

Ou pire, se taper 3 ans de thse sur des sujets plus complexes.





> Ce n'est pas forcment faux, mais compltement hors-sujet. Je n'ai pas prtendu que les mdias classiques avaient la vrit, je demande juste des sources "fiables" plutt que des sites maintenus par des fascistes notoires, pour vrifier l'information, genre INSEE ou autre.


Je ne suis dj pas sr que ceux que tu dsignes de fascistes le soient rellement.

Je te rpondais juste que les "mdias classiques" n'taient justement pas trs "fiables" sur certains sujets.
Pour l'INSEE, cela ne va pas toujours tre vident sachant que certaines statistiques peuvent tre interdites dans certains pays (e.g. statistiques ethniques), ou non-adapts  la question (e.g. chiffres sur l'immigration globale au lieu de chiffres sur l'immigration spcifique dont on fait rfrence).




> Merci de ne pas mler ta lutte contre les SJW / l'extrme gauche  a, ce n'est pas le propos.


Je n'ai pas parl de SJW ou d'extrme-gauche.





> sur la criminalit apporte par les migrations, mme si son approche est _incomplte_, le phnomne est hlas bien rel.


Je n'ai pas prtendu  l'exhaustivit, juste que j'avais un exemple qui allait dans ce sens et qui provenais d'une source plutt fiable au vu de l'information et de l'orientation politique de la source.

Aprs oui, en un paragraphe, mon approche sera forcment incomplte, et je dois avouer que je n'ai pas non plus chercher  aller plus loin que ce que je jugeais ncessaire. On pourrait trs certainement en crire un livre si on voulait tre un peu plus prcis et rigoureux, mais ce n'est pas vraiment l'objectif.




> En gros, ce n'est pas forcment qu'ils commentent plus de crimes mais qu'on a tendance  plus les dnoncer / porter plaintes que contre les locaux.


Le problme, c'est qu'il faudrait aussi creuser ce chiffre, voir comment il a t calcul.
Et si en plus c'est issu d'un article de sociologie, il faut faire extrmement attention au protocole, et aux conclusions.




> juste  savoir si il est aussi important que prtendu, et en chercher les "vraies" causes, [...].


Je ne peux tre que d'accord avec toi, mais l t'es parti pour 3 ans de thses, et je ne plaisante qu' moiti.




> [...] ou comme pour Cologne, des immigrs qui taient l depuis des annes et des annes (et donc rien  voir avec les migrants actuels qui ont tendance  servir de boucs missaires, alors qu'on utilise ces chiffres pour les empcher de venir) ?


Le problme tant que lorsqu'on dit "migrants", on sous-entends implicitement une sous-catgories de migrants que nous serions bien mal dfinir correctement.

Mais je pense tout de mme qu'il y a plusieurs points qu'on peut faire valoir:
qu'il y ai un problme avec des "anciens migrants", cela peut tre un signe que la "machine" est casse;accueillir de nouveaux migrants, c'est avoir plus de "anciens migrants" demain;la proportion et la concentration joue aussi un rle;tu peux aussi avoir des phnomnes de radicalisations d'anciens migrants du fait de la venue d'une trs faible partie de nouveaux migrants (e.g. leaders religieux un peu plus radicaux);tu peux aussi avoir des phnomnes de radicalisations d'anciens ou de fils de migrants par effets "rebond", en essayant de retrouver ses "racines", et ce faire accepter parmi les nouveaux migrants.

Bref, la problmatique ne se limite pas  une question de "nouveau" ou "d'ancien" migrants.

----------


## el_slapper

> Tout le monde n'a pas toujours le temps de le faire, et il faut aussi le trouver, le contraire.
> 
> Et faire la chose correctement, croiser les sources, remonter  l'origine de l'information, prendre du recul critique... c'est faire un travail de journalisme.
> Or quand on regarde le journal de 20h, c'est bien pour que les autres fassent ce travail  notre place, et qu'on n'ai pas  se taper 4h chaque soirs (et je restes optimiste) pour vrifier telle ou telle info.
> 
> Ou pire, se taper 3 ans de thse sur des sujets plus complexes.
> (.../...)


Et on arrive sur un autre sujet : le journalisme doit tre rentable. La majorit des consommateurs de journalisme veulent du prdigr facile  comprendre et qui flatte leurs bas instincts. Bas instincts qui varient de classe sociale en classe sociale. D'ou la fragmentation des mdias, d'ailleurs. Les gens vont au mdia qui va confirmer leurs prjugs.

Quand tu as 48% de ta clientle qui n'attend que "salauds de bronzs!!!", 48% de ta clientle qui n'attend que "salauds de racistes", et vaguement 4% qui cherche rellement  comprendre le problme, tes journalistes qui font un vrai travail de journaliste comme tu le dcris, ils mettent la clef sous la porte. Ou alors ce sont des mdias publics. On en est arrivs  un point absolument paradoxal ou le seul rempart contre la propagande et la dsinformation, ce sont les mdias  la botte de l'tat. D'ailleurs, LCP est dans doute l'endroit ou on aura les critiques les plus incisives vis--vis des parlementaires franais, en dehors des classiques "ouh, la pute, elle veut rglementer le porno et elle porte un dcollet". Pour des raisons purement financires, l'horreur propagandesque faon 1984, elle est entre des mains prives. Ce n'est pas encore total, en cherchant bien, on peut s'informer quand mme(j'avais oubli le canard enchain comme source relativement fiable).

Mais les medias publics n'ont pas la force de frappe des mdias privs, et leur ambition d'lever le niveau se heurte violemment  la course au plus bas des mdias privs. Qui eux, trouvent plus rentable d'attiser les haines les plus dbiles(et, sur le sujet initial, les haines sont des deux cots).

Je n'ai pas la solution, on nage en plein vers l're cyberpunk, et je ne sais pas comment aller  contre courant.

----------


## Neckara

> Ou alors ce sont des mdias publics. On en est arrivs  un point absolument paradoxal ou le seul rempart contre la propagande et la dsinformation, ce sont les mdias  la botte de l'tat.


Et encore... je regardais Art car il avait une rputation plutt srieuse... j'ai t un peu trop du que j'ai fini par arrter.




> D'ailleurs, LCP est dans doute l'endroit ou on aura les critiques les plus incisives vis--vis des parlementaires franais, en dehors des classiques "ouh, la pute, elle veut rglementer le porno et elle porte un dcollet".


Tout  fait d'accord.




> Pour des raisons purement financires, l'horreur propagandesque faon 1984, elle est entre des mains prives.


Tu as aussi les journaux qui font du c/c d'autres journaux.
Beaucoup d'articles passent par l'AFP il me semble (?).





> Mais les medias publics n'ont pas la force de frappe des mdias privs, et leur ambition d'lever le niveau se heurte violemment  la course au plus bas des mdias privs. Qui eux, trouvent plus rentable d'attiser les haines les plus dbiles(et, sur le sujet initial, les haines sont des deux cots).


Malheureusement je ne peux tre que d'accord avec toi sur ce point.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est dommage, je n'arrive plus  retrouver la source, mais j'ai vu qu'aux USA ils mettaient les migrants dans des camps et les personnes qui ont fait un sjour l dedans ne veulent plus essayer de rejoindre les tats unis.
C'est dissuasif comme solution.

----------


## macslan

> C'est dommage, je n'arrive plus  retrouver la source, mais j'ai vu qu'aux USA ils mettaient les migrants dans des camps et les personnes qui ont fait un sjour l dedans ne veulent plus essayer de rejoindre les tats unis.
> C'est dissuasif comme solution.


Dj il faut distinguer migrant et rfugi et encore les migrants lgal et illgal. Souvent les personnes sont jug dans des tribunaux qui ne sont pas sous l'autorit du judiciaire et sans avocats (et mme des enfants seuls) et il y a plein de cas o les personnes risquaient de mourir si elles retournaient dans le pays et  juste titre car on les retrouves mortes peu de temps aprs.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est dommage, je n'arrive plus  retrouver la source, mais j'ai vu qu'aux USA ils mettaient les migrants dans des camps et les personnes qui ont fait un sjour l dedans ne veulent plus essayer de rejoindre les tats unis.
> C'est dissuasif comme solution.


Le retour du fils prodigue et de ses solutions godwinnienne.


Aux USA, ils pratiquent la torture dans certains camps / prisons, a doit surement tre efficace, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un modle  suivre, mais bon...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dj il faut distinguer migrant et rfugi et encore les migrants lgal et illgal.


Je ne parle pas des migrants lgaux, eux ils ont suivi la procdure et ils ont le droit de venir.

La plupart de ceux qui se font passer pour des rfugis, sont juste des migrants...
Aucun pays n'a les ressources ncessaire pour accueillir des millions de rfugis.
Aux USA ils ne laissent pas n'importe qui rentrer.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le retour du fils prodigue et de ses solutions godwinnienne.
> 
> 
> Aux USA, ils pratiquent la torture dans certains camps / prisons, a doit surement tre efficace, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un modle  suivre, mais bon...


Ils torturent les immigrants clandestins aux USA ? lgalement je veux dire ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Ils torturent les immigrants clandestins aux USA ? lgalement je veux dire ?


Alors c'est une question d'interprtation du mot "torture", mais depuis quelques mois, ils sparent systmatiquement, chez les migrants attraps, les enfants des parents, avec un objectif affich d'acculturation/acquisition de la culture yankee; les vanglistes sont en premire ligne pour accueillir(lire : laver le cerveau en vue d'une conversion) lesdits enfants. Je ne sais pas si c'est de la torture, mais priver un enfant de ces parents, je trouve a assez vil, personnellement.

Et tout ceci avec l'accord direct du prsident, donc cot lgalit, on ne doit pas tre loin.

----------


## Neckara

> mais depuis quelques mois, ils sparent systmatiquement, chez les migrants attraps, les enfants des parents[]


J'avais entendu parl d'un exemple de sparation mre-fille qui s'tait avr tre un hoax.

As-tu plus de dtails quant  ce dont tu fais allusion ?
Notamment de la situation des enfants (ont-ils la nationalit ?), ainsi que de leur ge ?
Que deviennent les parents ?

Quelles sont les justifications avances ?

----------


## halaster08

> J'avais entendu parl d'un exemple de sparation mre-fille qui s'tait avr tre un hoax.
> 
> As-tu plus de dtails quant  ce dont tu fais allusion ?
> Notamment de la situation des enfants (ont-ils la nationalit ?), ainsi que de leur ge ?
> Que deviennent les parents ?
> 
> Quelles sont les justifications avances ?


Un lien parmi tant d'autres: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/us...e_2808503.html

----------


## el_slapper

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-a8411676.html , ou Trump fait semblant de revenir en arrire. Ce qui est un aveu implicite.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ils torturent les immigrants clandestins aux USA ? lgalement je veux dire ?


J'ai dit qu'ils utilisaient la torture, pas spcialement sur les immigrants clandestins. Juste pour dire  Ryu que ce n'est pas parce qu'ils font un truc, que c'est forcment une bonne chose et un exemple  suivre.

Et oui, le waterboarding (par exemple) est "Trump verified and approuved".


[mode sarcasme]
@Halaster / el_slapper: non mais c'est juste deux cas, l'chantillon n'est pas reprsentatif alors a ne compte pas pour faire des conclusions.  ::aie:: 
[/mode sarcasme]

el_slapper comprendra.

----------


## Neckara

Ouais, enfin tu ne mets pas des enfants dans des prisons pour adultes

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ouais, enfin tu ne mets pas des enfants dans des prisons pour adultes


Quelqu'un a parl de a ?

----------


## Neckara

> Quelqu'un a parl de a ?


Le lien de halaster08 titre "Les parents sont placs en dtention, les enfants dans des centres." et poursuit "Cette fois, c'en est termin : depuis un mois, les parents partent en  prison, les enfants restent dans des centres de rtention pour une dure  indtermine.".

Ce n'est pas si diffrent d'un dlinquant ou d'un criminel qu'on envoie en prison, qu'on spare ainsi de ses enfants.

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas si diffrent d'un dlinquant ou d'un criminel qu'on envoie en prison, qu'on spare ainsi de ses enfants.


Globalement, dans des cas dlicats de dlinquance ou de criminalit o l'enfant n'aurait plus de parent en libert, les juges s'efforcent de trouver une autre solution que la dtention. D'autre part, dans le cas des immigrs illgaux, les centres de rtention ne sont pas censes tre des prisons, mais des solutions provisoires en attendant une dcision administrative. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait leur infliger un traitement qui justifierait que les enfants ne puissent pas tre admis.

----------


## Neckara

> Globalement, dans des cas dlicats de dlinquance ou de criminalit o l'enfant n'aurait plus de parent en libert, les juges s'efforcent de trouver une autre solution que la dtention.


Dans ce cas, on enfreint les Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen, car nous ne serions ds lors plus gaux face  la loi.

Pourquoi est-ce que les personnes qui ont fait le choix personnel et priv de faire un enfant devrait-ils jouir d'un traitement de faveur face  ceux qui n'en ont pas ?




> D'autre part, dans le cas des immigrs illgaux, les centres de rtention ne sont pas censes tre des prisons, mais des solutions provisoires en attendant une dcision administrative. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait leur infliger un traitement qui justifierait que les enfants ne puissent pas tre admis.


Du lien donn, cela semble bien tre une prison.

Aprs je ne sais pas si cela intervient avant ou aprs le fait d'tre dbout du droit d'asile.

----------


## Invit

> Dans ce cas, on enfreint les Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen, car nous ne serions ds lors plus gaux face  la loi.
> Pourquoi est-ce que les personnes qui ont fait le choix personnel et priv de faire un enfant devrait-ils jouir d'un traitement de faveur face  ceux qui n'en ont pas ?


Ce n'est pas des droits de l'adulte dont il est question dans ce cas, mais des droits de l'enfant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Voil ce qui arrive quand on passe illgalement la frontire :
15 jours en prison pour avoir franchi par erreur la frontire entre le Canada et les Etats-Unis



> Une Franaise de 19 ans a t dtenue quinze jours dans un centre amricain pour migrants aprs avoir accidentellement franchi la frontire entre le Canada et les Etats-Unis en faisant son jogging.
> (...)
> Cedella arrive dans un centre de rtention de Tacoma (Etat de Washington, nord-ouest) entre 1 heure et 2 heures du matin le 22 mai. Sur place, cest le choc: Je me retrouve en prison. *Nous sommes enferms en permanence et dans la cour, il y a des barbels et des chiens*. Pendant quinze jours, la jeune fille vivra dans une grande pice qui abrite 60 lits superposs et une centaine de migrants. On essayait de sentraider (...). Et voir des gens venus dAfrique et dailleurs enferms pour avoir essay de passer la frontire, a ma fait relativiser mon exprience, ddramatise-t-elle.


Bon par contre les mdias qualifient les centres daccueils pour migrants de prisons...
Alors que ce n'est pas strictement la mme chose.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Dans ce cas, on enfreint les Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen, car nous ne serions ds lors plus gaux face  la loi.


Une autre solution que la dtention *pour l'enfant* (genre autre membre de la famille, centre / famille d'accueil, etc). 

Quelqu'un qui est jug pour une peine de 10 ans de prison, ne va pas y rchapper juste car il est le dernier des deux parents d'un enfant hein.


Et cela fait bien longtemps (voir toujours) que nous ne sommes pas gaux face  la loi, ne t'en dplaise.





> Pourquoi est-ce que les personnes qui ont fait le choix personnel et priv de faire un enfant devrait-ils jouir d'un traitement de faveur face  ceux qui n'en ont pas ?


Et c'est pourtant le cas avec les impts ou pleins de chose, sans que cela gne grand monde.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Une autre solution que la dtention *pour l'enfant* (genre autre membre de la famille, centre / famille d'accueil, etc).


Conan Lord semblait bien faire allusion  la dtention de l'adulte, et non de l'enfant.




> Et c'est pourtant le cas avec les impts ou pleins de chose, sans que cela gne grand monde.


Encore les impts, je peux comprendre, solidarit, prestation sociale, etc.

Mais quand cela touche, e.g. l'environnement professionnel, ou l'environnement judiciaire, j'estime qu'il s'agit d'une discrimination.
Mon travail ne vaut pas moins au prtexte que je n'ai pas d'enfant (e.g. complments de salaires), de mme que je conserve les mmes droits et devoirs avec ou sans enfants.

----------


## Invit

Je parlais bien de solutions alternatives pour les adultes, du genre placement sous surveillance lectronique, qui permettent d'viter de placer l'enfant dans un centre. Les droits est les condamnations restent les mmes. C'est pas "bon, vous avez un gosse, on oublie tout", mais Neckara, tu oublies totalement les devoirs de la Rpublique vis--vis des enfants. Dans le cas des divorces, les parents ont des devoirs supplmentaires (sans que ce ne soit peru comme une ingalit vis--vis de la loi), de mme dans le cas des incarcration, l'enfant  le droit  ce qu'on s'interroge sur son bien-tre. Le jugement de l'adulte reste le mme. Dans tous les cas, il y a des juges qui se penchent sur le problme au cas par cas, et qui dcident au final si oui ou non il y aura incarcration. Ensuite, il y a des droits de visite mis en place, par exemple. Rien  voir avec les placements arbitraires qu'on peut voir en ce moment aux US. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que je trouve anormal que, dans une dmocratie, on utilise les enfants comme mthode dissuasive. Parce que c'est bien de a qu'il s'agit. Dans le cas contraire, les enfants auraient t spars des adultes un peu plus discrtement.

----------


## Grogro

> Alors c'est une question d'interprtation du mot "torture", mais depuis quelques mois, ils sparent systmatiquement, chez les migrants attraps, les enfants des parents, avec un objectif affich d'acculturation/acquisition de la culture yankee; les vanglistes sont en premire ligne pour accueillir(lire : laver le cerveau en vue d'une conversion) lesdits enfants. Je ne sais pas si c'est de la torture, mais priver un enfant de ces parents, je trouve a assez vil, personnellement.


D'aprs ce que tu dis, ils comptent faire d'enfants latinos catholiques de braves yankees vanglistes en les sparant de leurs parents ?

Je pensais navement l'Amrique gurie de sa haine du catholicisme depuis l'lection de Kennedy.

----------


## Ryu2000

En Australie le gouvernement a l'air fier de sa stratgie pour grer le problme des migrants.
La politique d'immigration australienne: modle  suivre ou dshonneur?



> Les bateaux de migrants taient systmatiquement refouls par les btiments de la marine australienne et le plus grand secret rgnait sur ces oprations en haute mer.
> 
> Ceux qui parvenaient quand mme  passer  travers les mailles du filet taient exils dans des camps de rtention reculs du Pacifique,  Nauru et en Papouasie-Nouvelle-Guine. Mme si leur demande d'asile tait juge fonde, ils n'taient pas accepts sur le sol australien.
> 
> *Cette politique a t couronne de succs*, en ce que le nombre des arrives s'est rduit  peau de chagrin


M. Zro clandestin  la tte de l'Australie



> Mais c'est comme ministre de l'Immigration (devenu aussi celui de Protection des frontires) en 2013 et 2014, que Scott Morrison a le plus fait parler de lui, avec la mise en uvre de sa politique de tolrance zro  l'gard des immigrs clandestins. Sous sa houlette, l'opration frontires souveraines a t *mene pour dcourager les rfugis de dbarquer sur l'le*, en faisant en sorte que la Marine refoule systmatiquement leurs embarcations et que les resquilleurs soient envoys dans des camps de rtention dans le Pacifique, en Papouasie-Nouvelle-Guine, ou sur les les de Nauru et Manus.

----------


## Neckara

> Je parlais bien de solutions alternatives pour les adultes, du genre placement sous surveillance lectronique, qui permettent d'viter de placer l'enfant dans un centre. Les droits est les condamnations restent les mmes.


Ben non, justement.

Tu es quand mme bien mieux chez toi, mme assign  rsidence, qu'en prison.




> Dans le cas des divorces, les parents ont des devoirs supplmentaires (sans que ce ne soit peru comme une ingalit vis--vis de la loi)


Sans blague




> [] l'enfant  le droit  ce qu'on s'interroge sur son bien-tre. Le jugement de l'adulte reste le mme.


Sachant qu'on parlait ici de la sparation.
Si le jugement reste le mme, l'adulte ira en prison, donc il y aura forcment sparation,  moins de mettre l'enfant lui-aussi en prison, et je ne pense pas que ce soit pour son bien.




> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que je trouve anormal que, dans une dmocratie, on utilise les enfants comme mthode dissuasive.


Il ne faut pas trop vite oublier les personnes qui ramnent leurs enfants de manire illgale, et qui leur font dj courir une multitudes de risques lors des traverses des frontires.

D'ailleurs, est-ce que les enfants sont utiliss de manire dissuasives, ou est-ce qu'on a tout simplement cess d'tre "gentil" ?




> Parce que c'est bien de a qu'il s'agit. Dans le cas contraire, les  enfants auraient t spars des adultes un peu plus  discrtement.


?

----------


## macslan

> Ben non, justement.
> 
> Tu es quand mme bien mieux chez toi, mme assign  rsidence, qu'en prison.


Pas dans le pays d'origine par contre si tu parle assign  rsidence aux USA vs prison amricaine la oui moins de chance de risqu ta vie

----------


## Invit

> Tu es quand mme bien mieux chez toi, mme assign  rsidence, qu'en prison.


On ne va pas aller  l'encontre du bien-tre de l'enfant pour avoir la satisfaction de se dire "ouf, l'adulte sera moins bien en prison que chez lui". Le dispositif de surveillance lectronique est ouvert  la plupart des dtenus, qu'ils aient des enfants ou non.





> Sans blague


Commentaire hautement pertinent.





> Sachant qu'on parlait ici de la sparation.
> Si le jugement reste le mme, l'adulte ira en prison, donc il y aura forcment sparation,  moins de mettre l'enfant lui-aussi en prison, et je ne pense pas que ce soit pour son bien.


Non, le jugement est identique, bracelet lectronique ou incarcration.





> Il ne faut pas trop vite oublier les personnes qui ramnent leurs enfants de manire illgale, et qui leur font dj courir une multitudes de risques lors des traverses des frontires.


C'est bien simplifier le problme que de pointer la responsabilit des migrants vis--vis de leurs enfants. Au-del du raisonnable.




> D'ailleurs, est-ce que les enfants sont utiliss de manire dissuasives, ou est-ce qu'on a tout simplement cess d'tre "gentil" ?


Certes les deux, et il est normal que le grand public s'offusque quand on utilise des mthodes indignes d'une rpublique dmocratique.

----------


## halaster08

> D'ailleurs, est-ce que les enfants sont utiliss de manire dissuasives?


Oui a t clairement annonc comme tel, a avait mme fait ragir la femme et/ou fille de Trump, j'en avais entendu parler  la radio.

(Aprs une recherche rapide j'ai trouv le lien ci-dessous



> C'est une des mesures de dissuasion annonce par le ministre amricain de la Justice Jeff Sessions dans le cadre de sa politique de  tolrance zro  lance dbut avril


lien trouv rapidement:http://www.rfi.fr/ameriques/20180602...uader-immigrer)

----------


## Neckara

> On ne va pas aller  l'encontre du bien-tre de l'enfant pour avoir la satisfaction de se dire "ouf, l'adulte sera moins bien en prison que chez lui".


Quelle punition que de rester chez soit

Moi qui ne sort presque jamais, cela ne me ferait aucune diffrence quant  mon mode de vie.
Je pourrais alors m'autoriser  transgresser n'importe quelle loi, de toute faon, cela ne changera rien pour moi.
C'est presque de l'impunit en somme.

Dj qu'avec les dnis de Justice, les condamnations par sursis, et les remises de peines, on a dj fait perdre pas mal de sens  la Justice




> Le dispositif de surveillance lectronique est ouvert  la plupart des dtenus, qu'ils aient des enfants ou non.


Je ne connais pas la situation aux US, mais en France, le bracelet lectronique est gnralement rserv aux fins de peines.




> Commentaire hautement pertinent.


Sans blague




> Non, le jugement est identique, bracelet lectronique ou incarcration.


tre condamn  un bracelet lectronique ou  l'incarcration, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose,  moins que tu ne considres que ton appart n'est pas mieux qu'une prison. Sachant qu'au del des aspects matriels, une prison n'est pas non plus le lieu o tu rencontrera des personnes des plus recommandables.




> lien trouv rapidement:http://www.rfi.fr/ameriques/20180602...uader-immigrer)


J'essayerais d'couter ce soir si j'y pense.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quelle punition que de rester chez soit
> 
> Moi qui ne sort presque jamais, cela ne me ferait aucune diffrence quant  mon mode de vie.
> Je pourrais alors m'autoriser  transgresser n'importe quelle loi, de toute faon, cela ne changera rien pour moi.
> C'est presque de l'impunit en somme.
> 
> Dj qu'avec les dnis de Justice, les condamnations par sursis, et les remises de peines, on a dj fait perdre pas mal de sens  la Justice


Oui enfin tout a, c'est vrai de faon gnrale en France, rien  voir avec les migrants ou les immigrs clandestins, cela ne leur est pas rserv comme traitement, et on commence  fortement s'loigner du sujet de base.

Aprs si tu veux moins de condamnations avec sursis, de remise de peine et autres, tu es libre d'crire  tes lus / ton gouvernement qui rduisent les budgets d'annes en annes. Sans parler des infrastructures non adaptes. Les prisons sont pleines, on ne peut pas mettre 20 personnes dans une cellule prvue pour 2 ou 4 personnes.

C'est bien beau de vouloir plus de duret, mais encore faut-il mettre les condamns quelque part.

Et en plus tu le dis toi-mme, et cela dj t prouv, il y a de nombreux cas de radicalisation en prison, du fait des mauvaises frquentations qui s'y trouvent, du coup, de la prison ferme systmatique est-elle vraiment la solution ? 

De plus, les peines sont-elles vraiment adaptes  tous les dlits ? 

A l'inverse, n'y-a-t-il parfois pas trop de zle concernant des petits dlits (par exemple concernant le cannabis), qui remplissent nos prisons pour rien, et prennent la place des meurtriers et autres violeurs (sans parler du cot pour l'tat et donc les citoyens) ? 

Petite anecdote passe sur Tweeter que peut-tre certains ont dj lu (et qui a du passer dans les journaux hier), une jeune femme et son pre, qui ont fini en garde  vue aprs avoir achet des tupperwares chez Ika  la caisse automatique (et oubli de payer les couvercles, car oui ils sont comme a chez Ika, il faut payer le pot ET le couvercle  ::D: ), et les policiers n'ont essay de comprendre la situation qu'au bout de plusieurs heures aux postes (suite  un changement d'quipe), aprs les avoir mis en cellule en les ayant dpouill de leur lacets / ceinture, etc (comme le veut la procdure), et avoir effectu une prise d'ADN.

Tout a car on leur a mme pas demand leur version des faits ! Si a ce n'est pas du temps et de l'argent perdu... 

https://twitter.com/thepeacefulriot/...59711174774784

----------


## Invit

> Quelle punition que de rester chez soi
> 
> Moi qui ne sort presque jamais, cela ne me ferait aucune diffrence quant  mon mode de vie.
> Je pourrais alors m'autoriser  transgresser n'importe quelle loi, de toute faon, cela ne changera rien pour moi.
> C'est presque de l'impunit en somme.
> 
> Dj qu'avec les dnis de Justice, les condamnations par sursis, et les remises de peines, on a dj fait perdre pas mal de sens  la Justice


Le but recherch, c'est de btir et/ou conserver une socit dans laquelle la dlinquance et la criminalit diminue. Tu as beau dire que a ne changerait rien pour toi, n'empche que tu n'as pas tent de braquer une banque. Aprs tout, qu'est-ce que tu risquerais ? Rien ? Alors pourquoi ne pas le faire ? Dj parce que tu sais que ce n'est pas juste "devoir rester chez soi" (ou si tu ne le sais pas, je te suggre de te documenter), et deuximement, parce que tu as t lev dans une socit o on respecte des rgles. Pour moi, cette culture dcoule d'un ct du dissuasif, certes, mais avant tout du fait que notre socit accorde de l'importance  l'individu. On sait, en regardant l'histoire et la gographie, que la scurit n'est pas proportionnelle  la violence de la punition. Je ne dis pas que l'effet dissuasif est inutile, mais je pense que ce n'est pas le critre principal.





> Sans blague


Commentaire hautement pertinent.





> tre condamn  un bracelet lectronique ou  l'incarcration, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose,  moins que tu ne considres que ton appart n'est pas mieux qu'une prison. Sachant qu'au del des aspects matriels, une prison n'est pas non plus le lieu o tu rencontrera des personnes des plus recommandables.


En prison, si on n'arrive pas  s'intgrer, il y a toujours l'isolement (tout le monde y a droit). Il y a tout l'inconfort matriel ncessaire, et on ne risque pas de rencontrer d'autres personnes. Je crois que tu n'as pas compris le systme de la prison : le but, c'est de priver les gens de libert, pas de les priver de matriel ni de les prsenter  des malabars qui n'ont plus toutes leurs dents. Si toi, a ne te gnerais pas de ne pas pouvoir entrer et sortir, tu es un cas isol. C'est bel et bien dissuasif.

----------


## Neckara

> Aprs tout, qu'est-ce que tu risquerais ? Rien ? Alors pourquoi ne pas le faire ? Dj parce que tu sais que ce n'est pas juste "devoir rester chez soi" (ou si tu ne le sais pas, je te suggre de te documenter)


Bon, il est vrai que cela risquerait de me fermer la porte  certaines professions publique.

Et si je ne le fais pas, c'est parce que j'en ai aucun intrt. Organiser un braquage est chiant, stressant, chronophage, pour un butin non-garanti, et un gain plutt maigre qui me sera retir si je me fais chopper. Derrire, il faut aussi le blanchir cet argent. Aprs, tu veux que j'en fasse quoi de cet argent ?

Arrter de bosser ? Je m'emmerderais.
M'acheter des babioles  la con ? Aucun intrt.
M'acheter une grosse voiture ? J'aime pas conduire.
M'acheter une maison ? Pas besoin pour le moment.




> et deuximement, parce que tu as t lev dans une socit o on respecte des rgles.


Je ne suis pas aussi stupide que cela.
Je suis capable de prendre mes propres dcisions en fonction de mes propres intrts. Si je respecte des rgles, c'est parce que j'en comprend l'intrt, et qu'il est  mon avantage de les suivre.




> Je ne dis pas que l'effet dissuasif est inutile, mais je pense que ce n'est pas le critre principal.


Il n'y a pas que l'aspect dissuasif, mais aussi, pour la victime, le sentiment que le coupable a pay pour ses dlits/crimes.

Aprs, oui, le systme Juridique et carcral d'aujourd'hui fonctionne trs mal.





> Commentaire hautement pertinent.


Sans blague




> Je crois que tu n'as pas compris le systme de la prison : le but, c'est de priver les gens de libert, pas de les priver de matriel ni de les prsenter  des malabars qui n'ont plus toutes leurs dents.


Le but c'est avant tout de les punir et d'empcher la rcidive immdiate.

Aprs, oui, les malabars ne sont pas ncessaires. Mais si la prison devient trop confortable, elle peut aller jusqu' devenir attractive pour certains, et perd aussi de son intrt.




> Si toi, a ne te gnerais pas de ne pas pouvoir entrer et sortir, tu es un cas isol. C'est bel et bien dissuasif.


Et c'est ainsi que les introvertis prirent le contrle du monde, invulnrables face  la Justice.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai dit qu'ils utilisaient la torture, pas spcialement sur les immigrants clandestins. Juste pour dire  Ryu que ce n'est pas parce qu'ils font un truc, que c'est forcment une bonne chose et un exemple  suivre.
> 
> Et oui, le waterboarding (par exemple) est "Trump verified and approuved".


Ce sont deux sujets sans rapport et tu t'essayes  une corrlation idiote, comme si monsieur Trump avait autoris les forces de l'ordre  marquer au fer rouge les clandestins d'Hati ou du Honduras. Ou  les fouetter dans des plantations d'orangers de Miami.

La torture a t mis en place sous Georges W. Bush, et continu sous monsieur Obama le prix nobel de la paix, et ne concerne que les terroristes. Sauf si tu nous sors un article d'un grand reporter montrant que la CIA l'utilise contre les clandestins

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un modle  suivre, mais bon...


Je n'ai jamais dis que les USA taient un exemple  suivre...
C'est quand mme le pays qui a embauch un maximum de scientifiques allemands aprs la seconde guerre mondiale...
In Cold War, U.S. Spy Agencies Used 1,000 Nazis



> In the decades after World War II, *the C.I.A. and other United States agencies employed at least a thousand Nazis* as Cold War spies and informants and, as recently as the 1990s, concealed the governments ties to some still living in America, newly disclosed records and interviews show.


Quand la CIA recrutait des nazis comme espions



> On estime, sur la foi de documents dclassifis, que les services amricains ont eu recours  de nombreux cadres du IIIe Reich.


C'est aussi le pays de l'esclavage et de la sgrgation raciale...


J'avais presque oubli le gnocide des natifs amricains.
Les tasuniens se prennent pour un peuple lu.
D'ailleurs il existe une excellente srie de vido sur les USA :



Les USA c'est le seul pays qui a utilis une bombe atomique sur des civils (2 bombes pour tester 2 technologies).
C'est le pays qui commet des massacres partout dans le monde pour s'accaparer des ressources :



====
Mais bon c'est quand mme intressant de voir comment les autres pays grent les problmes de l'immigration lgale et illgale.
Obama avait fait une liste des pays pour lesquels il manquait du contrle.
US travel ban: Why these seven countries?



> The restrictions were part of wide ranging immigration controls that also suspended refugee arrivals. It appears that existing restrictions in place during the Obama administration informed Mr Trump's list.
> 
> These countries were already named as "countries of concern" after a law passed by a Republican-led Congress in 2015 altered a visa admissions programme.


Bref, je trouve intressant de regarder comment les pays du Maghreb, l'Australie, les USA, l'Italie, la Hongrie gre le problme des migrants.
Si Sarkozy n'avait pas fait assassiner Kadhafi on en serait pas l aujourd'hui...

Les migrants sont peut tre la cause du virage politique qui est en cours :
Elections en Bavire : revers historique des allis de Merkel, l'extrme droite entre au parlement rgional

En carte : la progression des extrmes droites en Europe

En Italie il y a une alliance extrme gauche / extrme droite, c'est assez sympa.

Limmigration continue de diviser la gauche



> Lors de son discours  luniversit dt de son mouvement, fin aot  Marseille, M. Mlenchon prcisait ainsi sa pense :  *Oui, il y a des vagues migratoires, oui, elles peuvent poser de nombreux problmes aux socits daccueil quand certains en profitent pour baisser les salaires, comme en Allemagne. Nous disons : honte  ceux qui organisent limmigration par les traits de libre-change et qui lutilisent ensuite pour faire pression sur les salaires et les acquis sociaux !*  M. Mlenchon rendait galement hommage  lAquarius, le navire humanitaire qui secourt les rfugis en mer. Un soutien quil ne cesse de rpter depuis, tout comme il rappelle rgulirement son souhait de rgulariser les salaris sans-papiers.

----------


## Ryu2000

Aux USA ils ne rigolent pas avec les migrants :
Des milliers de Honduriens dfient Trump en marchant vers les Etats-Unis



> En apprenant que des milliers de migrants misrables se dirigeaient vers les Etats-Unis, Donald Trump a vu rouge et a menac de couper les aides de son pays au Honduras, au Guatemala et au Salvador si les autorits ne mettaient pas fin  cet exode.
> 
>  Nous avons inform aujourdhui le Honduras, le Guatemala et le Salvador que sils permettent  leurs citoyens, ou  dautres, de traverser leurs frontires jusquaux Etats-Unis, avec lintention dentrer illgalement dans notre pays, tous les financements qui leurs sont verss seront stopps , a averti M. Trump dans un tweet.
> 
> Mercredi, il a encore hauss le ton, demandant aux parlementaires amricains de durcir la lgislation migratoire aprs avoir jug lactuelle  horrible, faible et dpasse .
> 
> *Plus de 500 000 personnes traversent chaque anne illgalement la frontire sud du Mexique pour tenter ensuite de remonter vers les Etats-Unis, selon des chiffres de lONU.*


C'est une question de survie, les USA ne veulent pas se sacrifier pour les autres.
L'important pour les USA ce sont les tasuniens. (America First, bon l a marche pas parce que c'est des migrants d'Amrique du Sud, donc le slogan n'est pas top)

Les USA se portent mal, le pays n'est pas dans une situation assez confortable pour se permettre daccueillir des migrants.
La situation est peut tre difficile dans certains pays, mais ce n'est pas le problme des USA.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cortge de migrants : des centaines de militaires amricains dploys  la frontire mexicaine



> Huit cents soldats amricains supplmentaires doivent tre dploys pour contrler le flux de milliers de migrants partis du Honduras et marchant en direction des Etats-Unis.


L'UE et les USA grent le problme des migrants diffremment.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cortge de migrants : des centaines de militaires amricains dploys  la frontire mexicaine
> 
> 
> L'UE et les USA grent le problme des migrants diffremment.


Et ? Tu trouves que la mthode des USA est meilleures ? Parce que j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui va se passer quand les migrants vont arriver. Les soldats vont tirer ? J'aimerais pas tre le soldat US qui va devoir tirer sur des femmes et des enfants sans dfense qui traversent une rivire pour leur survie...  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et ? Tu trouves que la mthode des USA est meilleures ?


Je ne porte pas d'opinion. (j'aime bien voir comment diffrents pays grent le problme des migrants, c'est intressant de voir la stratgie du Canada, de l'Australie, de l'Algrie, des USA)
Je dis juste que l'UE est hyper humaniste, l'UE veut accueillir des millions et des millions de migrants. (sans penser aux consquences pour les pays daccueil)
Alors qu'on ne manque pas de main d'oeuvre non qualifi.
Il y a dj beaucoup trop de gens qui pourraient travailler et qui ne travaillent pas (on ne parle pas de chmeur, parce que ce n'est qu'une petite partie des gens qui voudraient travailler).

Aux USA les migrants sont mis dans des camps, les gens dans ces camps veulent rentrer chez eux et ne plus jamais essayer de revenir aux USA (c'est hyper efficace comme dissuasion).




> Les soldats vont tirer ?


C'est peut tre un peu trop violent, a rappelle ce que les israliens font aux palestiniens...
Bon aprs ils peuvent tirer  blanc juste pour faire peur.
L'arme isralienne utilise des Bullet Soft Nose c'est pas trs sympa...




> des femmes et des enfants sans dfense qui traversent une rivire pour leur survie...


Les USA ne sont pas trop dans le dlire humaniste...
Ce n'est pas le problme des USA si un peuple souffre quelque part (c'est souvent de la faute des USA si un peuple souffre par contre).
Ce serait hyper hypocrite de leur part de faire croire qu'ils sont touch.

De toute faon le prsident des USA a t lu en parti sur ses promesses de dfenses des frontires.
L il ne peut pas laisser entrer tout le monde.

----------


## Jipt

> De toute faon le prsident des USA a t lu en partie sur ses promesses de dfense des frontires.
> L il ne peut pas laisser entrer tout le monde.


Les Amrindiens auraient d faire pareil et refoutre tout le monde  la flotte, en 1500 et quelque...

Quel malheur de voir a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les Amrindiens auraient d faire pareil et refoutre tout le monde  la flotte, en 1500 et quelque...


Exactement, si les natifs amricains avaient limin les anglais ds leur arriv ils n'auraient pas t gnocid.
C'est pareil en Australie avec le gnocide des aborignes.
Il ne faut jamais laisser des anglais dbarquer.

Il y a plein de peuples qui sont all en Amrique et ils se sont tous comport diffremment, les pires tant les anglais.
Les Franais faisaient des alliances avec les natifs amricain.
Alliance franco-indienne (Amrique)



> La civilisation espagnole a cras les Indiens ; la civilisation anglaise les a mpriss et ngligs ; la civilisation franaise les a enlacs et chris. - Francis Parkman.


Il faut que je regarde a :



====
J'ai entendu vite fait la situation du Honduras  la radio ce matin.
Quitter le pays ne change rien au problme, ce sera toujours autant la merde l-bas.

Quand c'est pour dtruire l'Irak ou la Syrie il y a du monde, mais pour aider l'Honduras il n'y a plus personne.

===
Enfin bref l'histoire des USA et l'exemple parfait des dangers de l'immigration.
Des Anglais, des Espagnoles sont arriv, ils ont tu tout le monde, mme les bisons ont presque disparu  un moment.

Esclavage des Amrindiens



> Les premiers Europens  prendre le pouvoir sur des peuples amrindiens furent des Espagnols. En 1503, la couronne espagnole tendit le systme de l'encomienda  l'ensemble des populations indignes sous son empire (hormis quelques lites qui en bnficiaient) ; cette pratique avait t instaure ds 1499 par Christophe Colomb sur l'le d'Hispaniola sous le nom de repartimiento. L'encomienda diffrait de l'esclavage, de manire thorique, sous certains aspects, mais n'en demeurait pas moins, dans la pratique, trs proche de l'esclavage, surtout au sens contemporain du terme.
> 
> Aprs l'arrive des Portugais, les Indiens d'Amrique ont commenc  changer contre des biens leurs prisonniers, au lieu de les utiliser comme esclaves ou de les sacrifier.
> 
> Pendant la conqute de l'Amrique, l'esclavage des Europens par des Amrindiens n'est, pour sa part, attest que de faon exceptionnelle, comme dans le cas d'Hans Staden qui, aprs avoir t mis en libert, a crit un livre sur les habitudes des Indiens d'Amrique.
> 
> L'esclavage des Amrindiens a galement t pratiqu par les Anglais dans les 2 Carolines qui ont vendu des captifs amrindiens en esclavage sur place et sur les plantations anglaises aux Carabes. Une des premires tribus  se spcialiser dans le commerce d'esclaves avec la Caroline fut celle des Westo, suivis par beaucoup d'autres, y compris les Yamasee, Chicachas, et les Creeks. L'historien Alan Gallay estime le nombre d'Amrindiens en Amrique du sud vendus dans le commerce des esclaves britanniques dans les annes 1670-1715 entre 24.000 et 51.000.
> 
> Trudel a galement not que 31 mariages avaient eu lieu entre les colons franais et les esclaves autochtones.

----------


## ShigruM

c'est pourtant bien le role des europens de nous aceuilir, nous sommes des hommes et rclamons de bien vivre, les europens ont dtruits les pays arabes cela me semble normal de venir vivre chez vous en Europe, de plus contrairement a vous, nous sommes plus nombreux que vous, nos femmes produisent plus d'enfants que vous il faut bien qu'ils aillent  l"cole et ai accs  l'cole et l'eau potable.

et enfin la france est un pays laic, cela ne devrait pas poser de probleme d'avoir des mosque, enfin pas plus que d'avoir une glise au centre du village c'est juste de l'ingorance sur nos croyance ert de la peur vhicul par le FN.
en quoi es ce un probleme de que nous conservions notre culture au lieu de la votre ? la culture arabe est parfaitement compatible avec la culture francaise, on peut avoir des musulamns dans une mosqu a cot d'une glise de chrtien, on a le droit de ne pas manger de porc et de prier dans la jorune ou encore de faire du ramadan et de parler arabes en france, cela ne pose aucun probleme aux francais, je vois pas enq uoi parler et apprendre l'arabe au lieu du francais est un probleme par exemple.
Aujourd'hui dans le monde de l'entreprise on parle plus franais mais anglais ou arabe ou chinois et dans certains quartier en france nous ne parlons plus que arabe, beaucoup de nos femmes ne conaissent aucun mots en francais mais cela n'empeche pas ces femmes d'etre des etre humains et de vouloir bien vivre, la langue ne fait ps tous

----------


## Neckara

Donc tu veux que les ressortissants de pays arabes viennent en Europe, parce qu'il y fait plus bon vivre que dans leurs pays d'origine.

En revanche, il ne doivent pas s'adapter, et au contraire, doivent transformer leur pays d'accueil  l'image de leur pays de dpart pays qu'ils avaient pourtant dcid de quitter car il faisait mieux vivre ailleurs.  ::aie:: 


En ce qui concerne la religion, tuer incroyants et apostats, je n'appelle pas cela tre "compatible" avec les valeurs occidentales.
Il ne faut pas oublier que contrairement  d'autres religions, le texte sacr sur lequel s'appuie l'Islam est considr tel le verbatim de la parole du dieu, qu'il n'y a pas d'autorit religieuse centrale comme e.g. le pape, et que la moindre prise de recul ou slection des passages  respecter ou non, est considr tel de l'incroyance. Les plus modrs se font surveiller par les plus radicaux, qui vont les punir s'ils enfreignent e.g. le ramadan. On entre ainsi dans des processus de radicalisation du groupe, et de tyrannie de la minorit.


Pour les glises, elles sont en France un vestige du pass, et restent relativement vides. Le christianisme tant plutt en perte de vitesse depuis dj plusieurs dcennies. Contrairement  l'Islam qui,  l'inverse,  plutt tendance  s'tendre,  se radicaliser, et  revenir  des mentalits moyengeuses.

Le problme, n'est pas tant que certaines personnes mangent du porc ou fassent le ramadan, mais qu'elles l'impose aux autres. Forant des musulmans modrs  faire semblant pour ne pas avoir de reprsailles de la part de son voisinage. Prier dans la rue est aussi anti-laque, c'est un acte de proslytisme, et bloque la capacit de circulation des autres individus.

Je ne donne pas non plus cher de la peau des juifs, vu l'antismitisme de certains pays arabes. Pour les homosexuels, l aussi a ne va pas tre joyeux. On pourrait aussi parler des lois anti-blasphmes, du sexisme de la doctrine o une femme vaut moins qu'un homme, et est oblige de se cacher derrire un voile pour ne pas se faire traiter de salope, justifiant par ailleurs son viol. On ne parle pas non plus de la pdophilie, le modle  suivre pousant une fillette de 6 ans pour la consommer  9


Dsol, de ne pas vouloir de cette "culture" en France.
Je n'ai rien contre les arabes, je n'ai rien contre les musulmans modrs, vous pouvez jener et ne pas manger du porc tant que vous n'tes pas trop chiant, aucun problme. Par contre si vous venez chez nous, c'est *nos* rgles. Vous n'aller pas nous imposer vos lois religieuses. Se faire fouetter 200 fois parce qu'on ose prtendre que la Terre tourne autours du soleil, trs peu pour moi.

Allez discuter avec des apostats, vous verrez comme c'est joyeux.

----------


## ShigruM

> Donc tu veux que les ressortissants de pays arabes viennent en Europe, parce qu'il y fait plus bon vivre que dans leurs pays d'origine.
> 
> En revanche, il ne doivent pas s'adapter, et au contraire, doivent transformer leur pays d'accueil  l'image de leur pays de dpart pays qu'ils avaient pourtant dcid de quitter car il faisait mieux vivre ailleurs. 
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne la religion, tuer incroyants et apostats, je n'appelle pas cela tre "compatible" avec les valeurs occidentales.
> Il ne faut pas oublier que contrairement  d'autres religions, le texte sacr sur lequel s'appuie l'Islam est considr tel le verbatim de la parole du dieu, qu'il n'y a pas d'autorit religieuse centrale comme e.g. le pape, et que la moindre prise de recul ou slection des passages  respecter ou non, est considr tel de l'incroyance. Les plus modrs se font surveiller par les plus radicaux, qui vont les punir s'ils enfreignent e.g. le ramadan. On entre ainsi dans des processus de radicalisation du groupe, et de tyrannie de la minorit.
> 
> 
> ...


il y'a des musulmans qui s'adaptent

moi par exemple je suis musulman et je mange pas de porc chez moi, mais quand je vais chez des amis non musulman et qu'ils font une choucroute j'en mange, par respect envers eux et parce que le porc dans la choucroute c'est pas mauvais. (par contre la choucroute de la mer berk)

par contre ce qui m'nerve ce sont les gens qui veulent pas de mosque, en quoi cela les gene t'il qu'il ait une mosque dans leurs ville ? ou est le probleme.... c'est juste de l'intolrance.

et les rfugi, ces gens sont traverser l'enfer pour venir, il faudrais les renvoyer "chez eux" ?
c'est inumain.

----------


## Jipt

> il y a des musulmans qui s'adaptent


Ben heureusement !




> moi par exemple je suis musulman et je mange pas de porc chez moi, mais quand je vais chez des amis non musulmans et qu'ils font une choucroute j'en mange, *par respect envers eux* et parce que le porc dans la choucroute c'est pas mauvais. (par contre la choucroute de la mer berk)


Bonne ide : respecter ceux qui t'accueillent.




> par contre ce qui m'nerve ce sont les gens qui veulent pas de mosque, en quoi cela les gne-t-il qu'il y ait une mosque dans leur ville ? O est le problme.... c'est juste de l'intolrance.


Non, ce n'est pas de l'intolrance, c'est du dgot esthtique : qu'est-ce que c'est que ce mec qui vient nous gueuler dans les oreilles 5 fois par jour du haut de son perchoir avec en gnral une sono pourrie dans un langage auquel on ne comprend rien ? Il pourrait au moins respecter le pays et les gens qui l'accueillent en fermant sa grande gueule et s'il faut absolument appeler  la prire des armes de culs en l'air, qu'il fasse comme ici et qu'il joue de la cloche.
Et si a ne lui plat pas il retourne d'o il vient.

Commencent  me courir sur le haricot, ceux-l...

----------


## Neckara

> par contre ce qui m'nerve ce sont les gens qui veulent pas de mosque, en quoi cela les gene t'il qu'il ait une mosque dans leurs ville ? ou est le probleme.... c'est juste de l'intolrance.


En France, on tend plutt vers une "dreligiation" de la population. Pas tonnant qu'on voie d'un mauvais il la progression d'une religion moyengeuse. Faut voir certains imams qu'on importe pour occuper ces mosque, et faut voir ce qu'ils apprennent aussi aux petits musulmans.

Cela vous tonne qu'on voie d'un mauvais il un endroit o on va apprendre au petits musulmans que le pire des pchs, ce n'est pas de tuer ou de violer, ce qui reste pardonnable, mais de ne pas croire, qui est impardonnable et vaudra une ternit en enfer ? Ou qu'on leur apprenne qu'il est tout  fait normal de battre sa femme qui leur doit obissance et servitude ?

Cela leur donne un ancrage gographique, et une organisation, y'a pas mieux pour les effets de radicalisation. Avec la complaisance de certains, les attentats de Charlie Hebdo c'est mal "mais ils l'ont bien cherch" (sic).

----------


## ShigruM

> En France, on tend plutt vers une "dreligiation" de la population. Pas tonnant qu'on voie d'un mauvais il la progression d'une religion moyengeuse. Faut voir certains imams qu'on importe pour occuper ces mosque, et faut voir ce qu'ils apprennent aussi aux petits musulmans.
> 
> Cela vous tonne qu'on voie d'un mauvais il un endroit o on va apprendre au petits musulmans que le pire des pchs, ce n'est pas de tuer ou de violer, ce qui reste pardonnable, mais de ne pas croire, qui est impardonnable et vaudra une ternit en enfer ? Ou qu'on leur apprenne qu'il est tout  fait normal de battre sa femme qui leur doit obissance et servitude ?
> 
> Cela leur donne un ancrage gographique, et une organisation, y'a pas mieux pour les effets de radicalisation. Avec la complaisance de certains, les attentats de Charlie Hebdo c'est mal "mais ils l'ont bien cherch" (sic).


oui je comprend vos craintes et je ne peut vous donnez tord, par contre la religion chrtienne aussi a ces probleme.
les musulmans tuent des innocents et battent des femmes je ne peut le nier mais jamais ils violerons un enfants, l'homosexualit et la pdophilie est interdit contrairement au prtre qui s'y adonnent.

par contre dela a dire que l'islam est une religion moyengeuse, vous abusez je trouve.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Prier dans la rue est aussi anti-laque, c'est un acte de proslytisme


Amusant de parler de proslytisme quand on met autant de zle pour dnigrer une religion...




> Je n'ai rien contre les arabes, je n'ai rien contre les musulmans modrs, vous pouvez jener et ne pas manger du porc tant que vous n'tes pas trop chiant


Trop aimable, sinon ce sera comme la Chine?https://fr.express.live/2018/10/11/l...manger-du-porc

Bel exemple...




> Se faire fouetter 200 fois parce qu'on ose prtendre que la Terre tourne autours du soleil, trs peu pour moi.


Mouais, enfin vu que les musulmans taient au courant de l'expansion de l'univers y a 1400 ans (https://www.islamreligion.com/fr/art...e-du-big-bang/)  et qu'il ont t de brillants astronomes (entre autre: https://www.lhistoire.fr/l%C3%A2ge-dor-de-lislam ), y a sans doute mprise sur le continent et la religion...




> il y'a des musulmans qui s'adaptent
> 
> moi par exemple je suis musulman et je mange pas de porc chez moi, mais quand je vais chez des amis non musulman et qu'ils font une choucroute j'en mange, par respect envers eux et parce que le porc dans la choucroute c'est pas mauvais. (par contre la choucroute de la mer berk).


Ce n'est pas s'adapter a, c'est renier ses convictions, s'adapter, c'est se dbrouiller pour garder ses principes tout en restant en adquation avec notre environnement, typiquement pour un repas chez des amis non musulmans, ce serait tout simplement de les prvenir suffisamment tt  l'avance pour qu'ils prennent leur disposition, et si a venait  poser un problme, contourner le problme en les invitant chez toi.
Et ce n'est pas uniquement le porc, mais bien toute viande n'ayant pas t abattue suivant le rite islamique, qui nous est interdit.

Les htes n'ont bien souvent aucun problme avec a, converti depuis une vingtaine d'anne, je n'ai jamais reu la moindre animosit  ce sujet , et c'est bien normal, sinon comment feraient les vgtariens, anciens alcooliques qui ne veulent pas tre en prsence d'alcool, ou tout simplement les gens qui n'aiment pas un plat en particulier?

Je note aussi que mme au boulot, les non-musulmans sont trs prvenant durant la priode de ramadan par exemple, et je leur en suis reconnaissant parce que c'est assez difficile en t, ou encore lors des cadeaux de fin d'anne o la boite  pour habitude d'offrir, entre autre, des bouteilles d'alcool, ils cherchent des alternative pour moi (et on parle de cadeau standard pour une boite de 250 personnes).

Tout a pour dire qu'avoir des convictions n'est ni une honte ni une forme de rbellion ou d'irrespect, c'est ce qui fait ce que nous somme et qui permet  notre entourage de connaitre nos valeurs, de cette manire, notre entourage peut nous montrer son respect en prenant en compte nos valeurs, et nous pouvons montrer le notre en prenant en compte les leur et en leur expliquant comment interagir de la meilleur manire avec nous.




> Non, ce n'est pas de l'intolrance, c'est du dgot esthtique : qu'est-ce que c'est que ce mec qui vient nous gueuler dans les oreilles 5 fois par jour du haut de son perchoir avec en gnral une sono pourrie dans un langage auquel on ne comprend rien ? Il pourrait au moins respecter le pays et les gens qui l'accueillent en fermant sa grande gueule et s'il faut absolument appeler  la prire des armes de culs en l'air, qu'il fasse comme ici et qu'il joue de la cloche.
> Et si a ne lui plat pas il retourne d'o il vient.
> 
> Commencent  me courir sur le haricot, ceux-l...


Il y a l'appel  la prire chez vous? ici en Belgique on a pas a.
Effectivement, a ne devrait pas tre le cas, surtout qu'a notre poque o chacun est connect, il serait bien plus efficace de notifier les gens personnellement sans que a ne drange personne.

----------


## Neckara

> [], par contre la religion chrtienne aussi a ces probleme.


Deux faux ne font pas un vrai, sachant de surcrot que la religion chrtienne est en perte de vitesse.

Sachant aussi que la religion chrtienne est plus flexible et peut se permettre de se moderniser grce  la figure religieuse centrale qu'est le pape, qui reprsente la voix du dieu sur Terre. Les livres ayant par ailleurs t crit par des hommes et ayant t modifis aux cours des sicles.




> [] mais jamais ils violerons un enfants, l'homosexualit et la pdophilie est interdit contrairement au prtre qui s'y adonnent.


C'est pourtant implicitement autoris par le Coran, notamment pour les filles pr-pubres, o, de souvenir, il n'y a pas besoin d'observer une priode d'attente aprs le mariage avant d'avoir des relations. Ce pour s'assurer que si la femme a un enfant, il sera bien le notre.

Le modle  suivre ayant par ailleurs pous une fille de 6 ans, et l'ayant consomm  9.
C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on se retrouve avec des mariages d'enfants, ou un petit millier de viols aux UK.




> par contre dela a dire que l'islam est une religion moyengeuse, vous abusez je trouve.


Et ceci n'est-il pas moyengeux ?



> les musulmans tuent des innocents et battent des femmes je ne peut le nier []





> Trop aimable, sinon ce sera comme la Chine?https://fr.express.live/2018/10/11/l...manger-du-porc


Allons c'est pas un vrai point godwin si te ne parles pas des nazis et des camps de concentrations.

C'est aussi un complet contre-sens par rapport  ce que je disais mais bon
C'est pas comme s'il n'y avait pas un monde entre "ne pas manger de porc" et imposer aux autres de faire de mme, ou d'exiger un traitement de faveur au prtexte de sa religion.




> Mouais, enfin vu que les musulmans taient au courant de l'expansion de l'univers y a 1400 ans (https://www.islamreligion.com/fr/art...e-du-big-bang/)  et qu'il ont t de brillants astronomes (entre autre: https://www.lhistoire.fr/l%C3%A2ge-dor-de-lislam ), y a sans doute mprise sur le continent et la religion...


Dj les "faits scientifiques" du Coran sont soit des choses dj connues bien avant son criture, soit de la surinterprtation abusive aprs coup, pour essayer de coller  l'tat actuelle des connaissances scientifiques.

Ensuite, qu'il y ai eu de brillants intellectuels que cela est directement imputable aux prceptes de la religion, ni ne dit rien quant  l'tat actuelle de cette religion.




> Ce n'est pas s'adapter a, c'est renier ses convictions, []
> Et ce n'est pas uniquement le porc, mais bien toute viande n'ayant pas t abattue suivant le rite islamique, qui nous est interdit.


Ce n'est de la "conviction", mais de la soumission aveugle et/ou force  un texte religieux, sans mme chercher  comprendre les causes et origines de ces interdictions.

Un musulman qui mange du porc n'a pas ncessairement reni ses convictions pour autant, c'est juste qu'il est capable de faire la part des choses, et de penser par lui-mme. Combien de petits musulmans ont envie de manger du porc, mais doivent subir l'interdiction et l'endoctrinement de ses parents ?

Les chrtiens se doivent normalement de manger du poisson le vendredi, peu le pratique encore. Pire en Allemagne, tu avais des prtres qui "trichaient avec Dieu", en mettant de la viande dans une pte, mangeant ainsi de la viande en le "cachant" du dieu.




> sinon comment feraient les vgtariens, anciens alcooliques qui ne veulent pas tre en prsence d'alcool, ou tout simplement les gens qui n'aiment pas un plat en particulier?


Je connais des vgtariens qui n'ont aucun problme  manger de la viande quand ils n'ont pas d'autres choix. Moi mme, je ne bois pas d'alcool, sauf  des occasions trs spciales. Et si je n'aime pas un plat, soit je ne le prends pas, soit je me force, et bien souvent je me fais surprendre par le plat.

Aprs, tu as aussi des vgtariens "chiants" qui vont imposer cela  leurs animaux et enfants, avec parfois une issue fatale.




> Je note aussi que mme au boulot, les non-musulmans sont trs prvenant durant la priode de ramadan par exemple, et je leur en suis reconnaissant parce que c'est assez difficile en t


Mais cela ne doit pas m'empcher de pouvoir manger une glace si j'en ai envie. Je n'ai pas  me faire insulter ou agresser pour cela.




> ou encore lors des cadeaux de fin d'anne o la boite  pour habitude d'offrir, entre autre, des bouteilles d'alcool, ils cherchent des alternative pour moi (et on parle de cadeau standard pour une boite de 250 personnes).


Sauf que l, c'est de leur initiative, ce n'est pas toi qui va faire un scandale auprs de la direction.



Aprs, je te parle bien de musulmans radicaux qui vont non seulement faire chier tout le monde, mais qui en plus vont exercer une pression sur les musulman plus modrs qui s'autorisent plus de reculs et de liberts vis  vis de leur religion.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Il ne faut pas oublier que contrairement  d'autres religions, le texte sacr sur lequel s'appuie l'Islam est considr tel le verbatim de la parole du dieu, qu'il n'y a pas d'autorit religieuse centrale comme e.g. le pape, et que la moindre prise de recul ou slection des passages  respecter ou non, est considr tel de l'incroyance. Les plus modrs se font surveiller par les plus radicaux, qui vont les punir s'ils enfreignent e.g. le ramadan. On entre ainsi dans des processus de radicalisation du groupe, et de tyrannie de la minorit.(.../...)


+1000 avec le reste, mais je peux te garantir que parmi le peu de chrtiens qui restent, certains en sont au mme point - il n'y a pas de vrit hors du dogme(Bible + doctrine, catholique ou autre). Il sont aujourd'hui moins visibles et moins nombreux que les musulmans dans notre pays, mais si tu crois que leurs croyances sont plus bnignes, euh, comment dire..... Tous ne sont pas l'abb Pierre, loin s'en faut.

Moi, je n'ai aucun problme avec les gens qui pratiquent leur religion comme on pratique un hobby. Mais beaucoup ne s'arrtent pas l, et sont obsds par l'ide de convertir la terre entire en leur seule et unique croyance, et sont prts  tout pour y arriver(bon, ce n'est pas en France, mais regarde un peu le soutien des vangliste amricains  Donald Trump - ce n'est pas pour le fliciter de sa morale sexuelle, hein... Et dis-toi bien que des vanglistes faon oncle Sam, il y en a quelques centaines de milliers en France. A commencer par ma femme, je suis bien plac pour les suivre. J'ai russi  la redescendre au niveau hobby, mais j'ai frquent ces milieux pendant 7 ans, c'est assez effrayant).




> En France, on tend plutt vers une "dreligiation" de la population. Pas tonnant qu'on voie d'un mauvais il la progression d'une religion moyengeuse. Faut voir certains imams qu'on importe pour occuper ces mosque, et faut voir ce qu'ils apprennent aussi aux petits musulmans.


Avec quand mme un noyau dure qui reste trs dur..... et des gens areligieux mais qui restent superstitieux(astrologie, quand tu nous tiens...)




> Cela vous tonne qu'on voie d'un mauvais il un endroit o on va apprendre au petits musulmans que le pire des pchs, ce n'est pas de tuer ou de violer, ce qui reste pardonnable, mais de ne pas croire, qui est impardonnable et vaudra une ternit en enfer ? Ou qu'on leur apprenne qu'il est tout  fait normal de battre sa femme qui leur doit obissance et servitude ?


Encore une fois, nombre d'vangliques Franais que je connais sont du mme niveau. Crationnistes, qui plus est. En petit nombre, mais dtermins. Qui chantent "ils sauront que nous sommes chrtiens par l'amour que nous portons", et leur amour chrtien est particulirement brutal, autoritaire et dominateur. J'ai moins de contacts chez les catholiques(j'ai un peu laiss ma propre famille de cot, pour d'autres raisons, mais cet aspect ne me fait pas regretter ma dcision), mais vu de loin, il me semble que ceux qui restent sont les plus dtermins. Ceux qui vont te demander de respecter le mystre de la passion quand tu leur dit que tu ne trouves aucun sens, aucune cohrence dans les vangiles.




> Cela leur donne un ancrage gographique, et une organisation, y'a pas mieux pour les effets de radicalisation. Avec la complaisance de certains, les attentats de Charlie Hebdo c'est mal "mais ils l'ont bien cherch" (sic).


Ah a, tuer des gens, c'est normal, hein, aprs tout, ils avaient fait des dessins, c'est bien pire(non, +1000 sur ce sujet, on est d'accord, je suis juste blas et je dis des conneries, je finirais presque par tre sarcastique...)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Je connais des vgtariens qui n'ont aucun problme  manger de la viande quand ils n'ont pas d'autres choix. Moi mme, je ne bois pas d'alcool, sauf  des occasions trs spciales. Et si je n'aime pas un plat, soit je ne le prends pas, soit je me force, et bien souvent je me fais surprendre par le plat.
> 
> Aprs, tu as aussi des vgtariens "chiants" qui vont imposer cela  leurs animaux et enfants, avec parfois une issue fatale.
> (.../...)


Les vgtariens sont gnralement des gens civiliss avec qui on peut discuter - et qui ont pas mal de trucs  nous apprendre. Les vgtaliens(ou vgans, anglicisme  la mode qui m'horripile, mais que tout le monde utilise de nos jour) "thiques", eux, sont des graines de terroristes. Ils ont leurs doctrines sacres, et sont prts  tout, eux aussi, pour montrer au monde entier qu'ils sont les seuls dtenteurs de la vraie vrit vraie lumineuse et juste. Et Vraie. J'ai dit que leur vrit tait vraie?

https://www.marianne.net/societe/der...tantisme-vegan
https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...s_2034876.html
https://www.ouest-france.fr/economie...erieur-5860677

On ne parle mme plus de crime  l'intrieur de la famille, on parle carrment d'actions violentes au grand jour.

----------


## seedbarrett

Vgtaliens ! = Vegans 

Le vgtalien ne consomme aucun produit d'origine animal, donc pas de lait ni ufs. Le vgane lui va en plus d'avoir un mode de vie sans aucun produit d'origine animal, il est en plus dans le refus de l'exploitation animal. Il ne porte donc ni cuir, ni fourrures et surtout refuse les produit de beaut ou encore mdicaments tests sur des animaux. En franais on appelle un vegan un vgane (et oui, c'est pas plus beau comme mot).
Mais en effet, beaucoup de vgtaliens sont vganes

----------


## Neckara

Il est vrai qu'il y a plusieurs courants de christianisme, j'aurais peut-tre du prciser "catholique", qui est le courant qu'on retrouve en France.
Aprs, il est trs difficile de distinguer les courants du christianisme, des sectes qui s'en inspirent. L'Islam s'en inspirant mme, comme le christianisme s'est inspir de la religion juive.

Je suis loin d'tre cal sur ce sujet, mais je reconnais qu'il y a des mouvements, particulirement aux USA, de christianisme obscurantistes, notamment quant  la ngation de la Thorie de l'volution, ou de la Terre "jeune". Je ne savais pas qu'il y en avait autant en France, et je dois dire que j'en suis trs du.


Pour les superstitions, je regrette aussi le fait qu'elles soient autant rpandu en France, que ce soit avec des voyants, des fausses mdecines (homopathie, coupeurs de feux, acuponcture, rflexologie, etc.), ou autres pseudo-sciences. J'ai tendance  croire que la situation s'amliore petit  petit, mais peut-tre est-ce mon ct naf. Cependant, je ne sais pas si on peut mettre au mme niveau une religion avec un ensemble de superstitions, les superstitions me semblant plus "libres" et "personnelles".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les vgtaliens (...) sont des graines de terroristes. Ils ont leurs doctrines sacres, et sont prts  tout, eux aussi, pour montrer au monde entier qu'ils sont les seuls dtenteurs de la vraie vrit vraie lumineuse et juste.


En ralit l'intgralit des vganes ne sont pas comme a.
C'est juste qu'il y a une minorit bruyante qui fait chier tout le monde. (c'est plus facile de remarquer une connasse qui hurle que 1 000 personnes qui ferment leur gueule)
Mais il y a des gens qui sont vganes dans leur coin et qui n'embtent personne.

Dire que les vganes sont des terroristes c'est comme dire que toutes les fministes sont comme les Pussy Riot ou les Femen.
Il existe une infinit de faon d'tre fministe ou vgane.
Tous les vganes ne sont pas d'accord entre eux.




> Je suis loin d'tre cal sur ce sujet, mais je reconnais qu'il y a des mouvements, particulirement aux USA, de christianisme obscurantistes, notamment quant  la ngation de la Thorie de l'volution, ou de la Terre "jeune". Je ne savais pas qu'il y en avait autant en France, et je dois dire que j'en suis trs du.


Il faut tre tolrant...
Qu'est-ce que a peut faire si des gens ne croient pas en l'volution ?




> Pour les superstitions, je regrette aussi le fait qu'elles soient autant rpandu en France, que ce soit avec des voyants, des fausses mdecines (homopathie, coupeurs de feux, acuponcture, rflexologie, etc.), ou autres pseudo-sciences. J'ai tendance  croire que la situation s'amliore petit  petit, mais peut-tre est-ce mon ct naf.


Encore une fois qu'est-ce que a peut foutre ?
Alors parfois c'est triste, par exemple a :
Belgique : un bb est mort aprs avoir t nourri au lait vgtal
Drme: mort d'un bb nourri au lait vgtal, les parents poursuivis
Il faut dj tre con pour penser qu'il y a tous les nutriments ncessaire  un bb dans du "lait" vgtal...
Normalement ils auraient du se rendre compte que quelque chose n'allait pas.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il est vrai qu'il y a plusieurs courants de christianisme, j'aurais peut-tre du prciser "catholique", qui est le courant qu'on retrouve en France.
> Aprs, il est trs difficile de distinguer les courants du christianisme, des sectes qui s'en inspirent. L'Islam s'en inspirant mme, comme le christianisme s'est inspir de la religion juive.


Le problme ce n'est pas "l'islam" ou le "christianisme" ou encore le "bouddhisme", bien que toutes ces croyances ont motiv les pires atrocits (oui, mme le bouddhisme, pour ceux qui ne suivent pas les actualits du Myanmar ou du Sri Lanka). Le problme c'est les personnes qui vont chercher La Vrit dans des explications surnaturelles sorties du fond des ges; le problme c'est la foi en tant que mode de pense, parce que par dfinition la foi est l'antithse du doute et de la raison.

C'est pour cela que les ides des Encyclopdistes par exemple, qui nous semblent si bnignes, taient rvolutionnaires  une poque o la foi dominait les esprits.

P.S. ce qu'ont retrouve surtout en France aujourd'hui, ce sont des agnostiques de tradition catholique. Il y a un attachement culturel  certains lments de la religion historique mais la majorit des Franais ne sont pas croyants. Et heureusement.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En ralit l'intgralit des vganes ne sont pas comme a.
> C'est juste qu'il y a une minorit bruyante qui fait chier tout le monde. (c'est plus facile de remarquer une connasse qui hurle que 1 000 personnes qui ferment leur gueule)
> Mais il y a des gens qui sont vganes dans leur coin et qui n'embtent personne.
> 
> Dire que les vganes sont des terroristes c'est comme dire que toutes les fministes sont comme les Pussy Riot ou les Femen.
> Il existe une infinit de faon d'tre fministe ou vgane.
> Tous les vganes ne sont pas d'accord entre eux.


+1 pour cette partie l, mais on en revient toujours au mme dbat (qui a t lock dans le sujet sur les transgenres, donc pas la peine d'y revenir).





> Il faut tre tolrant...
> Qu'est-ce que a peut faire si des gens ne croient pas en l'volution ?


Et la c'est le drame...

Le problme, comme dj expliqu, c'est que oui, dans le fond tu as raison, tout le monde a le droit de croire toutes les conneries qu'il veut, mais qu'au final, laisser "propager ces conneries" comme si c'tait des vrits (il est surtout l le problme en fait), cela ne fait que maintenir ces conneries en vie, et maintenir une partie de la population dans une inculture et une btise que l'on pourrait viter. 

Et aprs tu veux qu'on laisse le peuple dcider lui-mme comment se diriger,  la place des politiciens (cf tes nombreuses interventions dans ce sens sur le forum) ? 

Perso, je ne vois pas comment tu peux penser que des gens qui pensent que la Terre est plate, ou que l'on peut sauver des vie avec du sucre dilu dans de l'eau, sont assez rationnels pour prendre des dcisions pour le bien du peuple en gnral ? o_O

Pour moi ces gens la sont encore plus "dconnects" de la ralit que n'importe quel politicien qui ne connait pas le prix d'une baguette, et je ne veux surtout pas qu'ils puissent diriger mon avenir... 


Alors oui, ils ne sont pas "nombreux" (encore que a dpend des croyances dont on parle), mais ce n'est plus comme il y a X dizaines d'annes o ce genre de btise ne se transmettait que de bouche  oreille. Maintenant avec le Net, a fait le tour du monde en 30s, et cela touche beaucoup de monde. J'ai tout de mme plus l'impression que ces communaut augmentent plutt que de disparatre. 

(Bon aprs le crationnisme c'est un peu  part, puisque dfendu officiellement par des religions, qui reprsentent ce problme en le multipliant par 1000). 

Vu que c'est un de tes films de rfrence, si tu veux viter que l'on finisse comme Idiocracy, c'est justement en duquant les gens, pas en les abreuvant de trucs faux sous prtexte "qu'on a le droit de penser ce qu'on veut, qu'est-ce que a peut faire ?"...  


En fait c'est amusant de voir que comme bien souvent, tu as un double discours incohrent d'un fil sur l'autre, et que tu te plains de choses dont au final, tu es en partie responsable.  ::roll::

----------


## el_slapper

> Il est vrai qu'il y a plusieurs courants de christianisme, j'aurais peut-tre du prciser "catholique", qui est le courant qu'on retrouve en France.
> Aprs, il est trs difficile de distinguer les courants du christianisme, des sectes qui s'en inspirent. L'Islam s'en inspirant mme, comme le christianisme s'est inspir de la religion juive.


Ne dis pas a, malheureux, ou tu vas inspirer le mme genre de commentaires que les victimes de Charlie Hebdo (je parle bien des journalistes, hein).




> Je suis loin d'tre cal sur ce sujet, mais je reconnais qu'il y a des mouvements, particulirement aux USA, de christianisme obscurantistes, notamment quant  la ngation de la Thorie de l'volution, ou de la Terre "jeune". Je ne savais pas qu'il y en avait autant en France, et je dois dire que j'en suis trs du.


Ils ont des branches partout. Leur emprise en occident est faible, mais pas nulle (je connais des groupuscules  Birmingham, Cardiff, Amsterdam, Wroclaw, et mme ici  Montpellier). En Afrique, ils tentent tout et n'importe quoi, et dans certains pays africains, ils ont trouv des leviers bien plus efficaces. Les autorits chinoises ont du mal  les contenir, malgr leurs mthodes souvent expditives. Ils ont des allis(plus ou moins fiables)  la prsidence de pays puissants comme les USA ou le Brsil, et cherchent  refaire le coup partout ou a sera possible. Ils sont  l'attaque, d'autant plus que leur jeunesse les fuit en masse. En termes purement business, il cherchent  compenser leur grand taux de dsabonnement  la maison par une politique massive d'expansion  l'international.

Pour ce qui est de l'obscurantisme, a va jusqu'aux terre-platistes ou aux religieux de tout bords qui prennent au srieux toute fiction avec un peu de paranormal. Et tous ces gens-l sont  l'attaque, prts  pourfendre le premier scientiste venu de leurs vrits assnes sans aucune preuve(le besoin de preuves, c'est bien le signe que les scientistes nous mentent - ne cherche pas de logique, il n'y en a pas ).




> Pour les superstitions, je regrette aussi le fait qu'elles soient autant rpandu en France, que ce soit avec des voyants, des fausses mdecines (homopathie, coupeurs de feux, acuponcture, rflexologie, etc.), ou autres pseudo-sciences. J'ai tendance  croire que la situation s'amliore petit  petit, mais peut-tre est-ce mon ct naf. Cependant, je ne sais pas si on peut mettre au mme niveau une religion avec un ensemble de superstitions, les superstitions me semblant plus "libres" et "personnelles".


Je ne connaissais pas les coupeurs de feux. Mes recherches internet n'ont pas donn beaucoup de pistes pour creuser. Pas ma came, en tous cas. L'acupuncture, de mmoire, est reconnue pour soulager le stress(et uniquement pour a) - mme si tout le reste est de la foutaise, vu l'influence que le stress a sur notre sant..... L'homopathie, videmment, effet placbo  mort(garanti  100% de son effet parce-que les gens y croient dur comme fer, dont a marche quand mme un peu(dans les limites de l'effet placbo, videmment), donc les gens y croient, donc.....) sans aucun principe actif. La rflexologie, j'en sais fichtre rien, mais je n'y mettrais pas mes sous. Et tu as oubli les anti-vaccins, dans cette catgorie, sans doute, et de loin, les plus dangereux.

Par superstitions, je parlais plus des voyants et autres astrologues. Et je fais un rapprochement avec la religion parce-que le principe est le mme : on ne le voit pas marcher, on en voit pas les rsultats, mais on y croit quand mme. Parce-que. C'est toxique parce-que a amne  une manire de penser ou la doctrine prime sur le monde rel. D'ailleurs, tu tapes souvent sur les gauchistes amricains, dont il faut bien reconnaitre que certains ont cette tendance(sans doute un reste de leur folle jeunesse religieuse). Il fut un temps ou je m'amusais  lire mon horoscope de la veille. Il est arriv que a colle(exemple : "le soir, attendez-vous  une surprise"; c'tait la chandeleur, ma mre avait fait des crpes, et je ne m'y attendais pas), mais  une frquence parfaitement explicable par les lois des probabilits - et par l'aspect extrmement vague des prdictions. Je suppose que le rsultat ne te surprendra pas.

J'ai aussi jou avec des pendules, et tant que tu poses des questions dont tu connais  moiti la rponse, c'est trs efficace(en fait, c'est juste un outil pour t'aider  formaliser une rponse - qui ne marche que si la rponse est dj dans ton cerveau). videmment, si tu essayes de trouver les rsultats tu loto avec, tu vas tre du. Il n'y a rien de magique l-dedans. Quand  prendre des dcisions majeures avec a, ben, a va juste te renforcer dans tes prjugs. Ce qui en fait un outil particulirement dangereux : la rponse a toujours l'air vraie et juste. A fuir comme la peste. Et totalement typique de toutes ces superstitions, qu'elles appartiennent  des religions organises ou pas : a te fait croire que tu est dans le vrai en poussant tes croyances, pas forcment conscientes, juste un peu plus loin. Puis un peu plus loin. Puis un peu plus loin..... Et surtout, a dispense de toutes pense critique et d'analyse demandant un effort. La superstition, ultimement, c'est flatter les bas instincts des gens et leur faire croire que toute la dmarche scientifique, il n'y en a pas besoin. Et a rend particulirement vulnrable  l'autoritarisme(on en revient aux gens qui ont vot aux USA ou au Brsil pour des leaders reprsentant un certain autoritarisme).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme, comme dj expliqu, c'est que oui, dans le fond tu as raison, tout le monde a le droit de croire toutes les conneries qu'il veut, mais qu'au final, laisser "propager ces conneries" comme si c'tait des vrits (il est surtout l le problme en fait), cela ne fait que maintenir ces conneries en vie, et maintenir une partie de la population dans une inculture et une btise que l'on pourrait viter.


Mais dans tout ce qu'on croit tre vrai aujourd'hui il y a galement des choses fausses.
Si la science continue d'avancer elle va finir par prouver qu'on se trompait, il va y avoir des rvisions.

On ne peut pas forcer les gens  croire quelque chose. (la publicit y arrive pas mal mais a ne fonctionne pas tout le temps sur tout le monde)
Les mensonges sont partout (il y a mme des "spcialistes" qui conseillent de souscrire une assurance vie...).

Chacun est libre de croire et de ne pas croire ce qu'il veut, par exemple, d'aprs moi le psychanalyse c'est du charlatanisme, c'est un truc destin au riche qui ne soigne rien du tout.
Freud a toujours t beaucoup critiqu. (Michel Onfray n'a rien dcouvert)

Ce n'est pas parce qu'aujourd'hui la science n'explique pas quelque chose que cette chose est fausse. (et inversement, car l'homme ne matrisera jamais touts les rgles de l'univers)




> Et aprs tu veux qu'on laisse le peuple dcider lui-mme comment se diriger,  la place des politiciens


Les politiciens ne sont pas tous intelligent, ils ne prennent pas tous de bonnes dcisions.
Les gens qui ne comprennent pas la politique, coutent les mdias et suivent leur instructions et c'est comme a qu'on fini avec Macron au pouvoir...




> Perso, je ne vois pas comment tu peux penser que des gens qui pensent que la Terre est plate, ou que l'on peut sauver des vie avec du sucre dilu dans de l'eau, sont assez rationnels pour prendre des dcisions pour le bien du peuple en gnral ?


Pourtant ce sont des choses qui n'ont rien  voir.
Quelqu'un peut tout  faire croire  l'homopathie et comprendre la politique...




> Vu que c'est un de tes films de rfrence, si tu veux viter que l'on finisse comme Idiocracy, c'est justement en duquant les gens


C'est  cause du systme si ils sont devenus idiot.
C'est en faisant confiance aux mdias qu'ils ont t abruti.

Les gens regardent Hanouna et BFM TV, il n'y a plus d'espoir  avoir...

Je n'aime pas quand le systme force les gens  croire en quelque chose.
Le systme impose une idologie, c'est pnible, tout le monde tient le mme discours, tout le monde partage les mmes ides...
C'est un procd totalitaire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais dans tout ce qu'on croit tre vrai aujourd'hui il y a galement des choses fausses.


Mais pas sur tous les sujets... 




> Si la science continue d'avancer elle va finir par prouver qu'on se trompait, il va y avoir des rvisions.


Si la science continue d'avancer elle *pourrait* finir par prouver qu'on se trompait, il *pourrait* y avoir des rvisions.

Fixed.

D'une part car il y a des sujets o on est dj fix, donc il n'y aura jamais de remise en cause, et d'autre part la faon dont tu as tourn ta phrase laisse sous entendre que tout ce que dit la science est faux et va voluer dans le futur, ce qui est bien videmment faux.

C'est exactement ce que je disais dans mon message prcdent,  laisser propager ce genre de btise, certains en viennent  remettre en cause toutes les dcouvertes scientifiques...





> On *ne peut pas forcer* les gens  croire quelque chose. (la publicit *y arrive pas mal* mais a ne fonctionne pas tout le temps sur tout le monde)


Du coup, on peut ou on ne peut pas ?  ::aie:: 





> Chacun est libre de croire et de ne pas croire ce qu'il veut [snip]


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait forcer les gens  quoi que ce soit, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut leur faciliter la tche pour transmettre ces mensonges et mettre a au mme niveau que des informations "vrifiables" sous prtexte de "libert d'expression".





> Ce n'est pas parce qu'aujourd'hui la science n'explique pas quelque chose que cette chose est fausse. (et inversement, car l'homme ne matrisera jamais touts les rgles de l'univers)


Le problme se pose plus dans le sens inverse, avec des gens qui prchent des choses, donc on a les explications scientifiques prouvant que c'est faux.

On n'a beau ne pas "matriser toutes les rgles de l'univers" et mme si la science peut se tromper par mconnaissance du sujet, je ne suis pas sr que la science revienne de si tt sur le fait que la Terre est ellipsodale hein... Dans ce cas l, c'est bien les platistes qui sont juste dbiles, rien  voir avec le niveau de fiabilit scientifique.





> Les gens qui ne comprennent pas la politique, coutent les mdias et suivent leur instructions et c'est comme a qu'on fini avec Macron au pouvoir...


C'est bien ce que je dis, et ce n'est pas en les abreuvant de sujets faux, qu'ils auront le temps de dcortiquer ce qu'on leur raconte.





> Pourtant ce sont des choses qui n'ont rien  voir.
> Quelqu'un peut tout  faire croire  l'homopathie et comprendre la politique...


Cela ne veut rien dire "comprendre la politique".

Dans l'absolu, et dans le cas d'un politicien "intgre", pour diriger un pays, il faut prendre de "bonnes" (suivant son bord politique) dcisions,  partir de faits / chiffres vrifiables, et qui sont approuves (ou pas) par la majorit des gens.

Si on croit toutes les btises qui passent, comment peut-on tre sr que les faits / chiffres qu'on nous apportent sont fiables ? Comment tre sr que les gens approuvent ou pas un truc en toute connaissance de cause, et parce qu'ils ont lu 3 fakes sur le sujet ? 

Egalement, outre la force de l'argent, le manque d'esprit critique et le manque de culture sont un terreau trs fertile pour le lobbyisme. 





> C'est  cause du systme si ils sont devenus idiot.
> C'est en faisant confiance aux mdias qu'ils ont t abruti.
> 
> Les gens regardent Hanouna et BFM TV, il n'y a plus d'espoir  avoir...
> 
> Je n'aime pas quand le systme force les gens  croire en quelque chose.
> Le systme impose une idologie, c'est pnible, tout le monde tient le mme discours, tout le monde partage les mmes ides...
> C'est un procd totalitaire.


Lol, ce qu'il ne faut pas lire...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Tu crois que cela fait seulement 10 ans que les gens sont devenus idiots ? Hanouna et BFM ont beau dos tiens... 

Il y a le systme, les mdias, la religion, l'ducation, la flemme des gens eux-mmes, etc. etc. Mais cela a toujours t le cas, on maintient le peuple dans l'ignorance / le manque de culture, et ce, depuis la nuit des temps lol, Hanouna n'aide certes pas, mais il n'est pas responsable de toute la btise du monde... 

Les platistes ou les crationistes, ce n'est pas la faute  Hanouna et  BFM hein. :p

----------


## Neckara

> L'acupuncture, de mmoire, est reconnue pour soulager le stress(et uniquement pour a)


De mmoire, planter les aiguilles n'importe comment, ou les planter en suivant les rgles de l'acuponcture, ne fait aucune diffrence significative quant aux rsultats. Donc cela repose principalement sur des effets contextuels.




> La rflexologie, j'en sais fichtre rien, mais je n'y mettrais pas mes sous.


 moins de considrer que tes organes changent de place en fonction du praticien, je pense qu'on peut dire que c'est du grand n'importe quoi.




> Et tu as oubli les anti-vaccins, dans cette catgorie, sans doute, et de loin, les plus dangereux.


J'ai oubli beaucoup de choses dans ma liste.  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> Vgtaliens ! = Vegans 
> 
> Le vgtalien ne consomme aucun produit d'origine animal, donc pas de lait ni ufs. Le vgane lui va en plus d'avoir un mode de vie sans aucun produit d'origine animal, il est en plus dans le refus de l'exploitation animal. Il ne porte donc ni cuir, ni fourrures et surtout refuse les produit de beaut ou encore mdicaments tests sur des animaux. En franais on appelle un vegan un vgane (et oui, c'est pas plus beau comme mot).
> Mais en effet, beaucoup de vgtaliens sont vganes


Alors, oui et non.
Il y a quelques annes, alors que le "vganisme" n'existait pas ou du moins tait loin d'tre aussi rpandu qu'aujourd'hui, le mot anglais _vegan_ dsignait le vgtalisme, ou du moins tait utilis pour vgtalisme.
Vu sur wikipedia (pas super source) mais on pourrait traduire vganisme par _ethical veganism_ et vgtalisme par _strict vegeterian_.

C'est un peu, pour une pour imager btement, l'avnement dbut des annes 2000  la fois des ordinateurs et des tlphones portables. Certains disaient _laptop_ et _portable_, d'autres disaient _portable_ et _mobile_ (et d'autres encore portables et portables)

Simple parenthse qui ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne connaissais pas les coupeurs de feux. Mes recherches internet n'ont pas donn beaucoup de pistes pour creuser.


On parle plutt d' arrteur de feu , j'en ai beaucoup entendu parler  une poque de ma vie. Il y a des choses qu'on ne connat pas et dont on a peur, du coup, et qu'on n'ose pas approcher, a ne les empche pas d'exister

Lecture, je ne connais pas le bonhomme, chacun se fera son opinion, c't'un cancrologue qui parle

Et quand le titre parle de 80 % de cas, c'est peuttre qu'il y a un charlatan sur 5 gurisseurs ? Mais a, comment savoir, et comment l'viter ?
Il faudrait qu'un gouvernement avec des boules bien accroches dcide de prendre le taureau par les cornes, peuttre qu'on arriverait  100 %.

----------


## Neckara

> Lecture, je ne connais pas le bonhomme, chacun se fera son opinion, c't'un cancrologue qui parle


Un chiffre sorti du chapeau n'a aucune valeur.

Les tests en double (voir triple) aveugle avec chantillon tmoin, montrent l'absence d'efficacit (i.e. non suprieur  un placbo/effets contextuels).
Dans le cas inverse, on ne l'appellerait plus "mdecine alternative", mais mdecine.

De plus un mdecin, ou un cancrologue, n'a aucune comptence en la matire, c'est le rle de la Science, de par la mthode scientifique, de produire une telle connaissance. Et la Science a dj tranch la question depuis belle lurette.

----------


## Jipt

> Et la Science a dj tranch la question depuis belle lurette.


Ah, la Science dans toute sa splendeur, oui, tu as bien fait de mettre une majuscule.

Mais as-tu lu les commentaires sous l'article ?

De mon ct, la gamine d'un ancien collgue de boulot, toute bb encore, trbuche dans la cuisine un soir et pour ne pas se fracasser envoie les mains en avant, classique, sauf que devant il y avait la gazinire et son four allum.
Brlures  je sais plus quel degr --> arrteuse de feu du village en urgence --> aucune squelle, comme s'il ne s'tait rien pass.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais as-tu lu les commentaires sous l'article ?
> []
> De mon ct, la gamine d'un ancien collgue de boulot, toute bb  encore, trbuche dans la cuisine un soir et pour ne pas se fracasser  envoie les mains en avant, classique, sauf que devant il y avait la  gazinire et son four allum.
> Brlures  je sais plus quel degr --> arrteuse de feu du village en  urgence --> aucune squelle, comme s'il ne s'tait rien pass.


Tmoignages ne sont pas preuves.

Dj parce que nous confondons beaucoup trop facilement concidences et causalits, ce qui est par ailleurs l'origine de nombres de superstitions.
Par exemple, tu prends de l'homopathie et ton rhume part en 3 jours. Tu vas en dduire que l'homopathie est efficace en ignorant le fait que le rhume peut se gurir "naturellement" en 3 jours.

EDIT: En oubliant mme les mdecines qu'on aura aussi pris.


Ce n'est absolument pas une preuve de l'efficacit de la mthode. Le seul moyen est de faire des tests au moins en double aveugle avec une population test. Ce qui a t fait, et qui a montr une absence d'efficacit. Tu peux balancer n'importe quel tmoignage, cela ne changera rien  ce fait.

----------


## Jipt

> Tmoignages ne sont pas preuves.


Tu m'3mmr3d3s, avec tes coupages de cheveux en quatre !

La preuve, c'est ses parents qui ont fait ce qu'il y avait  faire et la gamine qui n'a eu aucune squelle de l'accident. 
Qu'est-ce que tu veux de plus ?

J'ai dit qu'il y avait _des choses qu'on ne connat pas et dont on a peur, du coup, et qu'on n'ose pas approcher, a ne les empche pas d'exister_

On y est  bloc, l. 
Tu te caches derrire des mots pour ne pas regarder en face ces choses bien plus puissantes que toi et qui te terrorisent tellement que, non, jamais au grand jamais tu ne l'admettras.
Tu devrais rester humble devant l'immensit de notre ignorance.
N'oublie pas qu' grands coups de microscopes lectroniques descendant toujours plus bas au cur de la matire, on va se retrouver un jour face  l'infinit de l'univers, bouclant la boucle et le serpent se mangeant la queue, totalement inexplicable avec nos consciences limites, triques, et pourtant

----------


## Neckara

> Tu m'3mmr3d3s, avec tes coupages de cheveux en quatre !


Et tu m'emmerdes avec tes superstitions ridicules.

C'est du mme niveau que les platistes, la thorie de la Terre jeune, le refus de la Thorie de l'volution, l'homopathie, la psychanalyse, et tout le reste. Autant d'obscurantisme est une honte au pays des Lumires.

On a la preuve que la Terre est ronde, on a la preuve de l'ge de la Terre, on a la preuve de la Thorie de l'volution, on a la preuve de l'inefficacit de l'homopathie et de la psychanalyse. Alors oui, a vous emmerde, a vous emmerde d'avoir tord, et je n'y peux rien.




> La preuve, c'est ses parents qui ont fait ce qu'il y avait  faire et la gamine qui n'a eu aucune squelle de l'accident. 
> Qu'est-ce que tu veux de plus ?


Et dans mon jardin, j'ai une pierre repousse-tigre, la preuve, il n'y a pas de tigre dans mon jardin !

Dj, on ne sait mme pas si la gamine n'a pas suivi d'autres traitements comme un coup d'eau froide ou de la Biaphine sur la brlure.
Ensuite, tu t'tonnes qu'elle n'ai eu aucune squelle de l'accident sans mme imaginer un seul instant que cela puisse tre normal.

N'est-ce pas justement ce que j'voquais dans mon message prcdent ?
Ce que je veux de plus ? Qu'on arrte ces superstitions stupides alors qu'on a la preuve de leur inefficacit.
Ce que je veux de plus ? Qu'on enseigne la mthode scientifiques  l'cole pour qu'on arrte d'avoir des franais qui sortent de pareilles btises.


Moi un jour, j'ai mis une passoire sur la tte, et j'ai guri d'un rhume dans les jours suivants, c'est bien la preuve de l'existence du monstre spaghetti volant. D'ailleurs ta fillette (ou un membre de son entourage) n'aurait-elle pas mang des ptes ? C'est la preuve qu'elle a t bnie par Son appendice nouillesque, d'o sa gurison miraculeuse.




> J'ai dit qu'il y avait _des choses qu'on ne connat pas et dont on a peur, du coup, et qu'on n'ose pas approcher, a ne les empche pas d'exister_


Oui, qu'est-ce qu'on en a peur qu'est-ce qu'on n'ose pas s'en approcher aussi  ::roll:: .
J'ai aussi trs peur de la licorne rose invisible dans mon garage, je n'ose pas m'approcher, et a ne l'empche pas d'exister
Tout comme le monstre sous mon lit, j'ai peur, je n'ose pas m'en approcher, donc a existe, CQFD.

Mais oui, on en a tellement peur, on n'ose tellement pas s'en approcher, qu'on fait des expriences en doubles aveugles avec chantillons tmoins.
Et justement, on a *prouv* son absence d'efficacit. Qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus ?

Tu peux y croire autant que tu veux, tu peux y avoir peur et ne pas oser t'y approcher autant que tu veux, cela ne l'empchera pas de ne pas exister !





> Tu te caches derrire des mots pour ne pas regarder en face ces choses bien plus puissantes que toi et qui te terrorisent tellement que, non, jamais au grand jamais tu ne l'admettras.
> Tu devrais rester humble devant l'immensit de notre ignorance.


Regarder en face des choses qui n'existent pas et dont on a *prouv* l'inexistence ?  ::ptdr:: 

La mthode et la rigueur scientifique, ce n'est pas se cacher derrire des mots, c'est tablir la vrit sans se tromper et se faire avoir par des biais connus, multiples et varis. 

Et pas la peine de me faire un argument d'ignorance, on est peut-tre ignorant, mais pas con pour autant.





> N'oublie pas qu' grands coups de microscopes lectroniques descendant toujours plus bas au cur de la matire, on va se retrouver un jour face  l'infinit de l'univers, bouclant la boucle et le serpent se mangeant la queue, totalement inexplicable avec nos consciences limites, triques, et pourtant


En effet, les coupeurs de feu doivent srement leur pouvoir aux effets quantiques

D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas besoin de comprendre le fonctionnement d'un phnomne pour en attester l'existence.
C'est pour cela que les expriences doubles aveugles avec chantillons tmoins existent.

----------


## yildiz-online

> ...mais pas con pour autant.


Tu as une preuve?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu crois que cela fait seulement 10 ans que les gens sont devenus idiots ? Hanouna et BFM ont beau dos tiens...


En tout cas j'ai le sentiment qu'ils sont de plus en plus idiots.
Dans les annes 80  la TV il y avait encore des dbats.
Des trucs comme a :


Maintenant il n'y a plus que de la propagande comme "Quotidien".

Bon plus rcemment il y avait Frdric Tadde mais il s'est fait virer de France Television il me semble.
Maintenant il est chez RT, il doit surement y avoir plus de libert dexpression l-bas. (les mdias franais s'auto censure pour ne pas fcher le gouvernement)
Interdit dinterdire, la nouvelle mission de dbat anime par Frdric Tadde, arrive ce soir  19h










> Les platistes ou les crationistes, ce n'est pas la faute  Hanouna et  BFM hein. :p


Je ne vois pas en quoi les gens qui pensent que la terre est plate sont un problme.
Perso je pense qu'ils se foutent de votre gueule, ils doivent dire a juste pour faire chier ceux qui ne supportent pas d'entendre a.
C'est qui le pire, celui qui dit que la terre est plate ou celui qui s'nerve en entendant a ?
Tout indique que la terre est un peu prs sphrique, tant pis pour celui qui refuse d'y croire...
Dj au Moyen ge on savait que la terre tait sphrique et tournait autour du soleil.






> Et tu m'emmerdes avec tes superstitions ridicules.
> 
> C'est du mme niveau que les platistes, la thorie de la Terre jeune, le refus de la Thorie de l'volution, l'homopathie, la psychanalyse, et tout le reste. Autant d'obscurantisme est une honte au pays des Lumires.


Et ben putain, pour un scientifique t'as l'esprit drlement ferm.  :8O: 
Normalement un scientifique a cherche  sortir du dogme, sinon la science n'avancerait pas.

Est-ce que l'hypnose de Grard Miller c'est galement une superstition ?
Hypnose mode d'emploi



> Tout le monde a entendu parler de lhypnose et des effets spectaculaires quelle est suppose produire, mais il est bien difficile dy croire quand on na pas soi-mme vrifi la ralit des manifestations dcrites.
> (...)
> Psychanalyste, membre de lcole de la cause freudienne, docteur dtat en science politique et professeur de philosophie  luniversit Paris-VIII, il est notamment lauteur du Divan des politiques (1989), Psychanalyse 6 heures 1/4 (1991) et de La France des hrissons (1995) parus au Seuil.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Blabla Sciences blabla preuves blabla


L'intelligence, c'est de reconnatre que l'on ne sait pas. Et ce n'est parce qu'AUJOURD'HUI, tes Sciences aux connaissances trs limites, ne sont pas capables d'expliquer un truc, que ce truc n'existe pas.

Pour les coupeurs de feu, j'ai un exemple encore plus proche, et de visu. Elle tait serveuse dans un restaurant vietnamien en Vende. Un soir, je mangeais dans ce restaurant (on payais pas trop cher, du fait que ma femme y bossait) avec ma fille (4 ans  l'poque). Bref, un soir, donc, le cuistot trbuche et lui renverse un wok plein d'huile bouillante sur le bras droit. Hurlements (dj qu'elle est douillette), la salle se fige. Je me dirige vers la cuisine pour voir (j'avais reconnu le couinement de chre et tendre), un mec me bouscule, et dis tre "coupeur de feu" ! Je reste trs sceptique (comme d'autres ici, je suis scientifique, donc, j'ai du mal avec ce genre de choses). Il pose ses mains sur le bras de ma femme, et en quelques minutes, elle n'a plus de douleurs. Aucune traces de la brlure. Et, pour ceux qui douteraient de la temprature de l'huile, les gambas qu'il y avait dedans, taient trs bien grilles ! 

Tu trouves aussi ceci assez rcemment dans la presse. Alors, ceux qui me connaissent sur ce forum, savent que je suis athe, et que je ne crois pas une seule seconde que ce soit l'uvre de Dieu, de Jsus ou de la Vierge Marie, mais, il faut bien reconnatre qu'il y a un phnomne non expliqu.

Donc, oui, on peut tre scientifique. Mais on peut aussi tre suffisamment humble et avoir l'esprit suffisamment ouvert pour reconnatre que l'on se sait pas tout et que ce que la sciences n'explique pas aujourd'hui, peut-tre l'expliquera-t-elle ultrieurement. Et surtout, ne pas tre condescendant, c'est la base, je crois. 




> Et pas la peine de me faire un argument d'ignorance, on est peut-tre ignorant, mais pas con pour autant.


Ne pas tre con, c'est aussi tre capable de se dire que quand il y a beaucoup de tmoignages concordants, et que mme des Scientifiques (ce cancrologue entre autres) et d'autres mdecins le font aussi) reconnaissent ne pas comprendre mais admettent que a existe, il faut humblement se dire, qu'il y a encore de nombreux mystre que la Science ne peut expliquer, et se taire.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Tu trouves aussi ceci assez rcemment dans la presse.


Merci pour ce lien.
J'y avais pens, je voulais la citer, mais comment la retrouver sans les bons mots-cls ? Et puis,  quoi bon ? Comme dit le proverbe, 



> tu peux mener le bourricot  l'abreuvoir, tu ne peux pas le forcer  boire.


Car _ils ont des yeux mais ils ne voient pas_, c'est bien connu.

_Tmoignage n'est pas preuve_, ouais, faudrait en parler aux prsidents de cour d'assise, quand ils appellent les *tmoins*  la barre pour en extraire un discours qui permettra aux jurs de se faire une ide en leur me et conscience.

Merci aussi pour avoir dit beaucoup mieux que moi ce que je n'arrivais pas  sortir.




> Et ben putain, pour un scientifique t'as l'esprit drlement ferm. 
> Normalement un scientifique a cherche  sortir du dogme, sinon la science n'avancerait pas.


Et merci aussi  Ryu, a va le changer, d'habitude je l'engueule,  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Jipt : pas de quoi. 

Je trouve assez pitoyable qu'une personne se targuant d'tre "scientifique" puisse avoir de tels prjugs. Si les tous les scientifiques taient de ce bois l, on serait surement encore  l'ge de pierre (aprs, je ne connais pas l'ge de Pierre  ::aie:: )

Le plus drle, dans tout l'argumentaire de Neckara, c'est qu'il agit exactement comme les religieux qu'il pourfend. Il monte ce qu'il a appris en dogme, et applique  la Science les mmes principes que les religieux appliquent  la croyance divine.

Il a juste remplac le "C'est Dieu qui l'a voulu" par "Ce n'est pas prouv par la Science". Exactement la mme phrasologie.  ::roll::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Car _ils ont des yeux mais ils ne voient pas_, c'est bien connu.
> (.../...)


Rfrence biblique, on a boucl la boucle. La manire de penser est toujours la mme, tout le monde s'excite au lieu de s'arrter et de penser. La Bible et les autres superstitions s'auto-alimentent, c'est exactement le point que je voulais dmontrer  Neckara, qui faisait,  tort selon moi, une distinction. On tape la dans les limites du cerveau humain, et son incapacit  accepter des rsultats contre-intuitifs. Un exemple hors mdecine est le problme de Monty Hall. D'ailleurs, je suis sur que la moiti du forum va me sauter dessus en hurlant que je suis le dernier des dgnrs en donnant le rsultat juste. Pourtant, je vais le donner.




> On a un jeu TV.
> Le candidat doit choisir parmi trois portes. Derrire une des portes, il y a une voiture. Derrire les deux autres, il y a des chvres. Le prsentateur connait l'emplacement de la voiture. Le but du jeu est de gagner la voiture.
> 
> Le candidat choisit une porte. Le prsentateur est alors *oblig* : 
> d'ouvrir une des deux autres portes, derrire laquelle il sait qu'il n'y a pas de voiturede laisser au choix au candidat de choisir entre la porte initialement choisie, ou de basculer vers la troisime porte, celle que le prsentateur n'a pas ouverte
> 
> La question est de savoir si le candidat doit basculer vers la porte non ouverte par le prsentateur. La rponse est oui. Si il bascule, ses chances de gagner la voiture sont de 2/3. Sinon de 1/3, si il reste sur sa porte initiale. Notez bien que toutes les hypothses que j'ai cites, bien que paraissant videntes, sont ncessaires pour garantir ce rsultat.


La plupart des gens(aux alentours de 87%, suivant les tudes) vont spontanment rpondre que je raconte des sornettes. Il y a deux portes, une voiture derrire l'une des deux, et rien derrire l'autre, donc on est  50/50. Eh bien non. J'ai moi-mme eu du mal avec le vrai resultat(2/3 1/3), mais j'ai programm un petit programme pour compter. Et le rsultat est formel. D'ailleurs, j'ai compris ce que j'allais trouver en programmant, mais si vous attendez les rsultats pour comprendre, c'est bien aussi. Des prix nobel se sont plants sur le sujet.

Ce qui me fait dire que l ou Neckara a tort, c'est qu'il croit que l'enseignement de la science suffira pour radiquer la superstition. J'ai bien peur que non, si mme des prix nobel se plantent sur un problme aussi trivial. La superstition, c'est l'intuition non maitrise qui prend la pas sur la raison, _et qui refuse de se corriger quand la raison donne un autre rsultat_. J'ai pas mal moi-mme eu recours  l'intuition, a m'a souvent servi, mais si on me dmontre que le rsultat que j'ai utilis intuitivement tait faux, je ne vais pas m'entter, je vais reconsidrer ma position. Ce qui fait de moi une bte trange. Ce n'est pas parce-que a a march que c'tait une bonne ide(a aussi, a va me valoir pas mal d'arrachage des yeux).

Et je retourne l'argument de la Bible : si mes yeux me disent que les coupeurs de feux marchent, et que toutes les mesures faites dmontrent le contraire, alors je suis bien content d'avoir des yeux qui ne voient pas autant que mes collgues.

----------


## touche_a_tout

Ouf, on recommence  respirer.
A propos de ce qu'on sait et que l'on ignore, Shakespeare crit dj: Il y a plus de choses (et d'effets) sous la vote des cieux que dans tous les ouvrages de vos philosophes" (qu'on peut remplacer par scientifiques).
Pour la science, quelque chose n'existe que si  cela a t mesur. Donc des tas de choses videntes n'existent pas parce qu'on n'a pas encore invent l'appareil ou la procdure qui permettraient de les mesurer. L'aspirine: pendant combien de dcennies a-t-elle soulag les  migraines avant que la Science explique les rcepteurs de neuro-transmetteurs dans le cerveau ?
Et bien que je rpugne  voquer un exemple aussi nausabond, il y a des jours o quand j'entends le mot scientifique, je sors mon revolver.
Quelqu'un parlait d'humilit. Bravo  lui.
Cordialement
tiouche_a-tout

----------


## Ryu2000

> Shakespeare crit dj: Il y a plus de choses (et d'effets) sous la vote des cieux que dans tous les ouvrages de vos philosophes"


C'tait beaucoup plus simple de citer celle qu'on attribue  Socrate :  je ne sais qu'une chose, c'est que je ne sais rien .
source

J'avais jamais entendu parler de Hanns Johst avant aujourd'hui.

----------


## Jipt

> Rfrence biblique, on a boucl la boucle.


Ah, je n'aurais pas d la mettre celle-ci,  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais bah, c'est le prnom de mon fils,  ::P: 




> Et je retourne l'argument de la Bible : si mes yeux me disent que les coupeurs de feux marchent, et que toutes les mesures faites dmontrent le contraire, alors je suis bien content d'avoir des yeux qui ne voient pas autant que mes collgues.


Pas compris cette histoire de tes yeux qui ne voient pas comme tes collgues, alors si les mesures dmontrent le contraire de ce que tu vois, de ce que mon collgue de taf m'a racont, de ce que Jon nous a cont, alors peut-tre (sans doute !) que ces appareils  mesurer ne mesurent pas bien, c'est tout.

On l'a dj vu (j'en avais parl) avec la non-dcouverte d'une exo-plante du ct de Pluton, car les mesures le dmontrant, hors-normes, avaient d'abord t ignores par l'algorithme car trop hors normes, dixit ceux qui se sont penchs l-dessus...

Tiens, a fait penser au fer des pinards de Popeye, lgende urbaine pendant 100 ans environ  cause d'une erreur de mesure  l'poque.

----------


## touche_a_tout

Oui, Ryu, celle-l je l'ai sur un T shirt, et comme tu l'cris, c'est:



> celle qu'on attribue  Socrate


. Par contre celle de William est dans ma bibliothque. On peut d'ailleurs se demander ce qu'il y a de Socrate ou de Platon dans les dialogues du second (qui cite le "tout ce que je sais...). 
A propos de preuves, celle de l'existence de l'me est dans, sauf erreur, l'apologie de Socrate. Recevable ou pas ?
Belle journe
touche_a_tout

----------


## Invit

> Un exemple hors mdecine est le problme de Monty Hall. D'ailleurs, je suis sur que la moiti du forum va me sauter dessus en hurlant que je suis le dernier des dgnrs en donnant le rsultat juste.


Marrant ce problme. J'ai tout de suite trouv pour le 1/3, j'ai eu un peu plus de mal pour le 2/3, mais j'ai fini par trouver pendant ma pause de midi sans faire de calcul (ce dont je serais tout  fait incapable, d'ailleurs). J'ai toujours eu beaucoup de mal avec l'abstraction, mais pas du tout avec les raisonnements logiques. Il faut en fait faire l'effort de reconsidrer la question quand on sait qu'il y a un problme avec le rsultat. Et a, on le dcouvre intuitivement, comme tu l'as remarqu, la plupart du temps (comprendre par "intuitivement" : c'est l'une des parties du cerveau qui tourne en arrire-plan qui a dj trouv). La plupart des casse-tte fonctionnent de cette manire : pour trouver la rponse, il faut sortir du carr. Encore faut-il savoir o se situe le carr duquel on ne sort pas naturellement. Mais dans les problmes plus complexes, il faut en plus sortir du deuxime carr qui englobe le premier, puis du troisime, etc. Sauf qu'on est tellement fier d'tre sorti du premier carr que a ne nous vient mme pas  l'esprit. Pige dans lequel trop de personnes tombent, c'est la raison pour laquelle on peut trouver des tas d'individus parfaitement duqus et on ne peut plus cultivs tomber dans le fanatisme religieux, politique ou autre. Onfray et Enthoven sont de trs bons exemples de personnes qui savent trs bien remettre en question, mais en tirent des conclusions compltement triques. Hermann Hesse en parle beaucoup dans le Loup des Steppes, et il est possible de pousser beaucoup plus loin la rflexion. Un trs bon exercice  faire pour se rendre compte des capacits de ouf du cerveau, qui est capable de pointer tout seul sa propre petitesse.
Pardon pour cet interlude quelque peu mystique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Pour le problme de Monty Hall, il faut comprendre qu'il faut raisonner en termes de choix et d'informations, et a semble tout de suite plus logique que si on pense portes et hasard.

Pour ces histoires de coupeurs de feux...moi je peux manipuler des charbons ardents avec les doigts nus (ou courrir dessus, mais  c'est connu) et mes charbons sont beaucoup plus chauds que la gazinire ou l'huile de friture. Sauf que la rapidit du contact, la couche de cendres (eventuellement la peau mouille), etc, je ne suis pas brl et a n'a rien d'inexplicable. D'ailleurs, les cracheurs de feu aussi ont du liquide enflamm sur les lvres et ils n'ont rien, c'est une question de technique sinon ils se brleraient (horriblement, d'ailleurs). 

Donc l'enfant brle avec la gazinire, je me dis qu'avec le reflexe de retirer la main des flammes, elle devait juste pas tre assez grievement brle pour avoir des sequelles. L'effet placebo peut faciliter un peu la gurison (car oui, l'effet placebo est loin d'tre ngligeable), c'est tout.

J'accorde que l'histoire de bras et d'huile pourrait tre troublante, mais il y a beaucoup trop d'inconnus. L'huile tait  quelle temperature (on sait juste qu'elle tait en traint de refroidir aprs avoir cuit des gambas, c'est vague)? Elle est reste combien de temps chaude et sur le bras? Si la brlure est plonge immdiatement dans l'eau froide, a peut facilement expliquer qu'elle n'ait rien eu. Ou si l'huile a t ote rapidement. L'effet placebo est facilement souverain pour la douleur, si elle n'a pas eu de traces de brulures c'est intressant mais il manque trop d'infos pour conclure  une quelconque efficacit.

Et la religieuse, c'est classique. On peut trs bien gurir de sa condition ds lors que la cause des lsions est retire, ce qui est son cas puiqu'elle a t opre des annes auparavant. Si elle est reste en fauteil roulant, c'tait sans doute psychologique, l'effet nocebo, et il lui fallait un dclic psychologique pour s'en sortir. tant trs pieuse, il n'y rien de surprenant  ce que le plerinage joue ce role pour elle. a n'a rien de miraculeux.

----------


## Neckara

Dingue de voir autant d'obscurantisme  notre poque.




> L'intelligence, c'est de reconnatre que l'on ne sait pas. Et ce n'est parce qu'AUJOURD'HUI, tes Sciences aux connaissances trs limites, ne sont pas capables d'expliquer un truc, que ce truc n'existe pas.


L'intelligence, ce n'est pas slectionner ce qui nous arrange, et pour le reste prtendre faussement l'ignorance.

Aujourd'hui, *on sait*, que tu le veuilles ou non. Et encore une fois, il n'y a pas besoin d'expliquer un phnomne pour dj en montrer l'(in)existence.
Il est d'ailleurs *compltement faux* de dire que les Sciences supposent que ce qu'elle ne peut expliquer n'existe pas. Un contre exemple trivial est la force de gravit qui n'tait pas explique (au sens de son origine) jusqu' trs rcemment.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu veux croire que a existe, que cela existe.




> Pour les coupeurs de feu, j'ai un exemple encore plus proche, et de visu. Elle tait serveuse dans un restaurant vietnamien en Vende. Un soir, je mangeais dans ce restaurant (on payais pas trop cher, du fait que ma femme y bossait) avec ma fille (4 ans  l'poque). Bref, un soir, donc, le cuistot trbuche et lui renverse un wok plein d'huile bouillante sur le bras droit. Hurlements (dj qu'elle est douillette), la salle se fige. Je me dirige vers la cuisine pour voir (j'avais reconnu le couinement de chre et tendre), un mec me bouscule, et dis tre "coupeur de feu" ! Je reste trs sceptique (comme d'autres ici, je suis scientifique, donc, j'ai du mal avec ce genre de choses). Il pose ses mains sur le bras de ma femme, et en quelques minutes, elle n'a plus de douleurs. Aucune traces de la brlure. Et, pour ceux qui douteraient de la temprature de l'huile, les gambas qu'il y avait dedans, taient trs bien grilles !


C'est quand mme marrant qu'ils ne puissent pas reproduire leur rsultats quand on met en place un protocole exprimental rigoureux... comme c'est trange.

Combien de fois faut-il rpter que tmoignages ne sont pas preuves ?
Combien de fois a-t-on eu, e.g., des tmoignages de personnes qui on prtendu tre suivi par une soucoupe volante alors qu'il s'agissait en ralit de la Lune ?

Rien n'indique que ta femme aurait eu un rsultat diffrent sans la prsence du coupeur de feu. Tu ne fais qu'assumer qu'elle aurait d avoir une grosse brlure, sans savoir si cela aurait rellement d tre le cas ou non.




> Tu trouves aussi ceci assez rcemment dans la presse.


C'est marrant parce qu'on retrouve la mme proportion de "miracles" dans les hpitaux qu' Lourdes, bien que ces premiers soient moins mdiatiss.




> [...]mais, il faut bien reconnatre qu'il y a un phnomne non expliqu.


Phnomne qui n'a jamais t mis en vidence...




> Mais on peut aussi tre suffisamment humble et avoir l'esprit suffisamment ouvert pour reconnatre que l'on se sait pas tout et que ce que la sciences n'explique pas aujourd'hui, peut-tre l'expliquera-t-elle ultrieurement.


Mais *on sait*, que cela n'existe pas ! Ce n'est mme pas une question d'explication ou d'avoir l'esprit ouvert !

Quant au fait d'avoir le cerveau ouvert, "Si tu es trop ouvert d'esprit, ton cerveau risque de tomber par terre" :


 



> Et surtout, ne pas tre condescendant, c'est la base, je crois.


La base, c'est dj d'avoir une rigueur d'esprit, et de ne pas se faire avoir par la premire superstition venue en ignorant tout de l'tat de l'arts et des tudes conduites jusqu' prsent.




> Ne pas tre con, c'est aussi tre capable de se dire que quand il y a beaucoup de tmoignages concordants


Cela ne veut *rien* dire.

Combien de tmoignages d'enfants concordants pour dire que le pre nol existe ?
Cela rend-il le pre nol plus rel pour autant ?




> et que mme des Scientifiques (ce cancrologue entre autres) et d'autres mdecins le font aussi)


Un cancrologue et un mdecin pratiquent de la mdecine, ils ne font pas de la Science.

De plus, ce n'est pas parce que e.g. 5% des scientifiques disent des btises qu'ils ont plus vrai que les 95% autres, et encore moins face  l'tat de l'arts. C'est marrant comme on se contente de quelques rares cas qui vont dans notre sens, en ignorant la majorit et l'tat de l'art.




> il faut humblement se dire, qu'il y a encore de nombreux mystre que la Science ne peut expliquer, et se taire.


Non, il faut faire des tests en double aveugle et chantillon tmoin, s'apercevoir qu'ils n'y a en ralit aucun effets suprieur aux effets contextuels. Il n'y a aucune raison de se taire, encore plus quand on a *la preuve* de l'absence d'effets.





> _Tmoignage n'est pas preuve_, ouais, faudrait en parler aux prsidents de cour d'assise, quand ils appellent les *tmoins*  la barre pour en extraire un discours qui permettra aux jurs de se faire une ide en leur me et conscience.


Cela est doublement faux.

Dj les prsidents d'assises ont largement conscience qu'un tmoignage ne suffit pas et qu'il faut des preuves matrielles. Ensuite, les prsidents d'assises ne sont pas des Scientifiques et n'ont pas vocation  dterminer la vrit, mais  ddommager des victimes potentielles (ce qui est d'autant plus flagrant dans le droit des contrats).




> Je trouve assez pitoyable qu'une personne se targuant d'tre "scientifique" puisse avoir de tels prjugs. Si les tous les scientifiques taient de ce bois l, on serait surement encore  l'ge de pierre (aprs, je ne connais pas l'ge de Pierre )


C'est pitoyable d'avoir  notre poque encore de tels discours obscurantistes.

Si les scientifiques avaient de telles superstitions, on en serait encore au moyen-ge  brler des sorcires !
De plus, ce que je donne ici ne sont pas des prjugs, mais des *connaissances*, issues d'expriences qui ont dj tranch la question depuis longtemps dj. Ignorer la ralit tant que cela nous arrange n'a jamais fait avancer la Science.

Si on a une telle avance technologique, de telles connaissances, c'est grce  la mthode scientifique, la mme mthode qui te dit que les coupeurs de feux n'ont pas d'effets. Si tu ne prends que ce qui t'arranges, tu dcides juste de croire ce que tu veux croire.




> Le plus drle, dans tout l'argumentaire de Neckara, c'est qu'il agit exactement comme les religieux qu'il pourfend. Il monte ce qu'il a appris en dogme, et applique  la Science les mmes principes que les religieux appliquent  la croyance divine.
> 
> Il a juste remplac le "C'est Dieu qui l'a voulu" par "Ce n'est pas prouv par la Science". Exactement la mme phrasologie.


Le plus drle, c'est que tu me sors a, alors que c'est exactement l'argumentaire des platistes, des ngationistes de la Thorie de l'volution, des partisants de la Terre jeune, etc.

La Science n'est pas un dogme, c'est une mthodologie. On sait, non pas parce que c'est "la Science" qui le dit, mais parce qu'il y a eu des expriences suivant un protocole rigoureux qui a dmontr telle ou telle chose. C'est juste de l'ignorance crasse du fonctionnement de la Science.

De la mme manire que, sous les conditions usuelles de logique, on peut dmontrer que si a => b et b => c alors a => c. Dire que cela est un dogme est d'une stupidit profonde. C'est une *connaissance*.




> Pour la science, quelque chose n'existe que si  cela a t mesur. Donc des tas de choses videntes n'existent pas parce qu'on n'a pas encore invent l'appareil ou la procdure qui permettraient de les mesurer. L'aspirine: pendant combien de dcennies a-t-elle soulag les  migraines avant que la Science explique les rcepteurs de neuro-transmetteurs dans le cerveau ?


Tu confonds la mesure de l'efficacit du phnomne avec l'explication du phnomne...
Ensuite, il n'y a pas que la mesure, notamment certains lments en physique (et en astronomie) ont t assume avant leur dcouverte/mesure.

On en revient aussi au rasoir d'Ockham et  la thire de Russel.




> Pas compris cette histoire de tes yeux qui ne voient pas comme tes collgues, alors si les mesures dmontrent le contraire de ce que tu vois, de ce que mon collgue de taf m'a racont, de ce que Jon nous a cont, alors peut-tre (sans doute !) que ces appareils  mesurer ne mesurent pas bien, c'est tout.


 ::roll:: .
Il n'y a qu' voir les diverses illusions d'optiques pour se rendre compte qu'un tel raisonnement est caduque...





> Tiens, a fait penser au fer des pinards de Popeye, lgende urbaine pendant 100 ans environ  cause d'une erreur de mesure  l'poque.


Ce n'tait pas un problme de calcul/mesure, mais une erreur de recopie de la part d'une standardiste.

De plus, dans la Science, les tudes sont *reproduites*.

----------


## Invit

Neckara, juste une question. Tu dois savoir qu'il n'y a pas de majuscule au mot science. Est-ce que tu t'es pos la question de savoir pourquoi tu en mets, avec autant de rigueur qui plus est ? Idem pour le mot vrit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'accorde que l'histoire de bras et d'huile pourrait tre troublante, mais il y a beaucoup trop d'inconnus. L'huile tait  quelle temperature (on sait juste qu'elle tait en traint de refroidir aprs avoir cuit des gambas, c'est vague)? Elle est reste combien de temps chaude et sur le bras? Si la brlure est plonge immdiatement dans l'eau froide, a peut facilement expliquer qu'elle n'ait rien eu. Ou si l'huile a t ote rapidement. L'effet placebo est facilement souverain pour la douleur, si elle n'a pas eu de traces de brulures c'est intressant mais il manque trop d'infos pour conclure  une quelconque efficacit.


D'abord, juste pour dire que, si vous ne vous tes jamais fait brul par de l'huile bouillante, vous aurez du mal  vous rendre compte de la douleur, et de la persistance de cette dernire. J'ai eu le malheur d'avoir deux orteils brul ainsi, et je peux dire que, malgr le passage immdiat sous la flotte froide, et de la Biafine, j'ai souffert pendant plusieurs jours. Une fois cela compris, je peux assurer (j'tais l) que tout l'avant-bras de ma femme tait rouge, mais vraiment rouge quand le mec a commenc. Il est rest rouge pendant plusieurs minutes, mais  partir du moment ou il a pos ses mains, le visage de ma femme a chang, clairement, elle ne souffrait plus. Et il n'y avait aucune trace de brulure. Elle n'en a gard aucune squelle (ce qui n'est pas le cas de mes orteils !  ::aie:: ). Je ne suis pas mystique. Plutt rationnel, ayant fait des tudes de biologie, puis d'informatique. Je suis trs sceptique sur tout ces trucs, mais pour le coup, j'tais l, et je l'ai vu. Dsol.




> Et la religieuse, c'est classique. On peut trs bien gurir de sa condition ds lors que la cause des lsions est retire, ce qui est son cas puiqu'elle a t opre des annes auparavant. Si elle est reste en fauteil roulant, c'tait sans doute psychologique, l'effet nocebo, et il lui fallait un dclic psychologique pour s'en sortir. tant trs pieuse, il n'y rien de surprenant  ce que le plerinage joue ce role pour elle. a n'a rien de miraculeux.


Je ne crois pas non plus au miracle divin. Mais, je ne serais pas aussi catgorique que toi. Le lve-toi et marche, j'y crois pas avec Jsus, mais pas beaucoup plus  l'hpital. Ce n'est pas parce que tu viens de te faire oprer que tu es guri. Et je pense que cette femme, comme moi ( de trop nombreuses occasion) a eu de la rducation, faite par des kin. Imputer sa gurison  des oprations qui ont eu lieu plusieurs annes auparavant. Je trouve a un peu gros.

----------


## Charvalos

Entre les messages de Neckara qui font 150 lignes et o il faut scroller 10 fois pour arriver au bout et les messages de Ryu, y'a pas  dire, mais on est servi...

D'ailleurs, comment vous tes arrivs  parler de science / coupeur de feux / insrer ce que vous voulez dans un topic dont le titre parle de l'Aquarius et des migrants ?  ::weird::

----------


## Neckara

> Neckara, juste une question. Tu dois savoir qu'il n'y a pas de majuscule au mot science. Est-ce que tu t'es pos la question de savoir pourquoi tu en mets, avec autant de rigueur qui plus est ? Idem pour le mot vrit.


Pourquoi devrais-je me poser la question alors que je le fais consciemment et par choix ?  ::koi:: .

Tu me demanderais la raison pour laquelle je le fais, je serais heureux de te rpondre. Et je vais mme te le dire, je mets des majuscules  ces concepts, de mme pour "Institution" pour des distinguer de leur forme en minuscule. "La Science" fait rfrence au concept de la science, i.e. au processus de rapprochement de la Vrit via la mthode et les process scientifiques, contrairement  "une science" qui fait plus rfrence e.g.  un domaine,  l'ensemble des connaissances accumule, ou  l'ensemble des chercheurs. Pour la "Vrit", cela dsigner l'objectif qu'on souhaite  atteindre par opposition  la vrit qui reprsente plus l'tat de l'arts des connaissances  un instant T.

Cela souligne aussi leur importance.


Pourquoi assumes-tu que je le fasse inconsciemment ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Entre les messages de Neckara qui font 150 lignes et o il faut scroller 10 fois pour arriver au bout


Ce n'est pas drangeant de scroller, c'est adapt au support.
Plein de petits paragraphes c'est beaucoup plus digeste qu'un gros pav.




> D'ailleurs, comment vous tes arrivs  parler de science / coupeur de feux / insrer ce que vous voulez dans un topic dont le titre parle de l'Aquarius et des migrants ?


Tout est dans la page 9 :



> moi par exemple je suis musulman et je mange pas de porc chez moi, mais quand je vais chez des amis non musulman et qu'ils font une choucroute j'en mange, par respect envers eux et parce que le porc dans la choucroute c'est pas mauvais. (par contre la choucroute de la mer berk)





> Les htes n'ont bien souvent aucun problme avec a, converti depuis une vingtaine d'anne, je n'ai jamais reu la moindre animosit  ce sujet , et c'est bien normal, sinon comment feraient les vgtariens, anciens alcooliques qui ne veulent pas tre en prsence d'alcool, ou tout simplement les gens qui n'aiment pas un plat en particulier?





> Je connais des vgtariens qui n'ont aucun problme  manger de la viande quand ils n'ont pas d'autres choix. Moi mme, je ne bois pas d'alcool, sauf  des occasions trs spciales. Et si je n'aime pas un plat, soit je ne le prends pas, soit je me force, et bien souvent je me fais surprendre par le plat.
> 
> Aprs, tu as aussi des vgtariens "chiants" qui vont imposer cela  leurs animaux et enfants, avec parfois une issue fatale.





> +1000 avec le reste, mais je peux te garantir que parmi le peu de chrtiens qui restent, certains en sont au mme point - il n'y a pas de vrit hors du dogme(Bible + doctrine, catholique ou autre). Il sont aujourd'hui moins visibles et moins nombreux que les musulmans dans notre pays, mais si tu crois que leurs croyances sont plus bnignes, euh, comment dire..... Tous ne sont pas l'abb Pierre, loin s'en faut.
> 
> Moi, je n'ai aucun problme avec les gens qui pratiquent leur religion comme on pratique un hobby. Mais beaucoup ne s'arrtent pas l, et sont obsds par l'ide de convertir la terre entire en leur seule et unique croyance, et sont prts  tout pour y arriver(bon, ce n'est pas en France, mais regarde un peu le soutien des vangliste amricains  Donald Trump - ce n'est pas pour le fliciter de sa morale sexuelle, hein... Et dis-toi bien que des vanglistes faon oncle Sam, il y en a quelques centaines de milliers en France. A commencer par ma femme, je suis bien plac pour les suivre. J'ai russi  la redescendre au niveau hobby, mais j'ai frquent ces milieux pendant 7 ans, c'est assez effrayant).





> Il est vrai qu'il y a plusieurs courants de christianisme, j'aurais peut-tre du prciser "catholique", qui est le courant qu'on retrouve en France.
> Aprs, il est trs difficile de distinguer les courants du christianisme, des sectes qui s'en inspirent. L'Islam s'en inspirant mme, comme le christianisme s'est inspir de la religion juive.
> 
> Je suis loin d'tre cal sur ce sujet, mais je reconnais qu'il y a des mouvements, particulirement aux USA, de christianisme obscurantistes, notamment quant  la ngation de la Thorie de l'volution, ou de la Terre "jeune". Je ne savais pas qu'il y en avait autant en France, et je dois dire que j'en suis trs du.
> 
> 
> Pour les superstitions, je regrette aussi le fait qu'elles soient autant rpandu en France, que ce soit avec des voyants, des fausses mdecines (homopathie, coupeurs de feux, acuponcture, rflexologie, etc.), ou autres pseudo-sciences. J'ai tendance  croire que la situation s'amliore petit  petit, mais peut-tre est-ce mon ct naf. Cependant, je ne sais pas si on peut mettre au mme niveau une religion avec un ensemble de superstitions, les superstitions me semblant plus "libres" et "personnelles".


C'est la suite d'ides standard : musulman => vgtarien => croyance => coupeur de feu => science.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Neckara, comment expliques-tu qu'il y ait, encore de nos jours, des dcouvertes scientifiques, qui remettent en cause les dcouvertes d'hier ?

Je ne sais plus disait : "Il ne savait pas que c'tait impossible, alors ils l'ont fait". 

Avec des gens comme toi, on ne ferait plus aucune recherche, puisque l'on sait dj tout. 

Certaines de tes certitudes de scientifiques d'aujourd'hui, seront les blagues de "terre plate" du futur...  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Tu me demanderais la raison pour laquelle je le fais, je serais heureux de te rpondre. Et je vais mme te le dire, je mets des majuscules  ces concepts, de mme pour "Institution" pour des distinguer de leur forme en minuscule. "La Science" fait rfrence au concept de la science, i.e. au processus de rapprochement de la Vrit via la mthode et les process scientifiques, contrairement  "une science" qui fait plus rfrence e.g.  un domaine,  l'ensemble des connaissances accumule, ou  l'ensemble des chercheurs.


Intressant. On ne fait pas a en franais. L'utilisation de l'article dans "la science" suffit amplement. Comme on dit "travailler avec mthode" et non "travailler avec Mthode" alors qu'on ne fait pas rfrence  un ensemble de mthodes, mais au concept de mthode. Pourquoi ne mets-tu pas de M majuscule  Mdecine quand tu dis "la Mdecine" par exemple ? Tu as raison de souligner qu'on le fait pour certaines institutions en franais. On le retrouve dans glise et tat systmatiquement (ce que je trouve trs significatif, car le risque de possible confusion n'est qu'une excuse quand on y rflchit), et parfois  ministre, conseil, etc., alors qu'elle n'a pas lieu d'tre, ce qui est galement significatif.




> Pour la "Vrit", cela dsigne l'objectif qu'on souhaite  atteindre par opposition  la vrit qui reprsente plus l'tat de l'arts des connaissances  un instant T.


Et pourtant, les deux concepts dsignent tous les deux la mme chose, n'est-ce pas ?




> Pourquoi assumes-tu que je le fasse inconsciemment ?


Parce que c'est une particularit linguistique chez toi, et que tu ne l'appliques qu' la science et  la vrit. En franais, la seule latitude qu'on ait pour l'emploi des majuscules, c'est quand on veut marquer une dfrence. C'est ce qui m'interpelle, car je ne doute pas que tu matrises le franais.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> I
> Et pourtant, les deux concepts dsignent tous les deux la mme chose, n'est-ce pas ?


Non, en science la vrit est une approximation, c'est le modle qui explique le mieux le constat exprimental, constat qui est forcment dpendant de la prcision des instruments disponibles. En fait il est extrmement rare qu'un modle scientifique vrai  un instant t soit ensuite prouv faux, comme le phlogistique par exemple (la terre plate n'a jamais t un modle scientifique). Par contre le modle scientifique peux tre remplac par un autre plus vrai, c'est--dire plus prcis. Par exemple la mcanique Newtonienne reste une approximation utilise pour de nombreuses choses, mais dans les calculs de pointe la mcanique relativiste se revle plus prcise (spectaculairement plus prcise pour certains problmes astrophysiques). De mme la chimie "traditionelle" conserve un fort pouvoir d'explication (et comme la mcanique de Newton, reste enseigne) mais pour la recherche de pointe il n'y a dsormais plus de diffrence entre physique et chimie, on utilise des modles s'intressant au subatomique. On peut continuer avec la gntique Mendelienne ou d'autres modles dpasss par l'tat de l'art mais toujours suffisament vrais pour former une base d'enseignement.

Le concept de vrit absolue, ce  quoi Neckara colle une majuscule, n'existe pas forcment autrement qu' l'tat d'idal. C'est un dbat non-rsolu dans la philosophie de la science, existe-t-il une vrit absolue et si oui, est-elle connaissable?

----------


## Neckara

> Neckara, comment expliques-tu qu'il y ait, encore de nos jours, des dcouvertes scientifiques, qui remettent en cause les dcouvertes d'hier ?


C'est une incomprhension du fonctionnement de la Science.

La Science fonctionne par itration successives pour btir un modle se rapprochant de la Vrit.
Ainsi, les dcouvertes d'aujourd'hui produisent un meilleur modle que les dcouvertes d'hier, ce qui n'invalide pas compltement les modles prcdents.


Un exemple est le thorme de Newton, qui a t, non pas vraiment t remis en cause, mais plus (de tte) t "tendu" par la thorie de la relativit. Le thorme de Newton tant plutt un cas particulier de la thorie de la relativit.
Un autre exemple est pi, une premire estimation est 3,14. Son estimation est de plus en plus prcise, ce qui ne veut pas dire que les estimations prcdentes sont  ct de la plaque. Passer de 3,14  3,1416 n'est pas la mme chose que de passer de -234  +763.


Les "changements de paradigmes" comme la Thorie de l'volution sont bien rares, sachant aussi que la Science reste trs rcente.
L'existence de l'pigntique n'a d'ailleurs pas "dtruit" la Thorie de l'volution, mais a prcis un phnomne "adjacent". Il ne faut pas confondre la ralit de la Science avec les gros titres exagrs qu'en font les journalistes.





> Avec des gens comme toi, on ne ferait plus aucune recherche, puisque l'on sait dj tout.


Une telle accusation est ridicule, encore plus ridicule donn que je fais moi-mme de la recherche

Il n'a jamais t question de dire qu'on sait dj tout, juste de dire que sur un sujet donn et prcis, on sait, on a dj la rponse.
La Science, ce n'est pas dire "on sait pas" tant que le rsultat te dplat.




> Certaines de tes certitudes de scientifiques d'aujourd'hui, seront les blagues de "terre plate" du futur...


En effet, dans le futur, on va prouver que la Terre est plate et n'a en ralit que 100 ans, et que de l'eau sucre peut faire repousser un bras amput par simple ingestion

C'est quoi ce relativisme  deux balles ?

----------


## Invit

> Non, en science la vrit est une approximation, c'est le modle qui explique le mieux le constat exprimental, constat qui est forcment dpendant de la prcision des instruments disponibles. En fait il est extrmement rare qu'un modle scientifique vrai  un instant t soit ensuite prouv faux, comme le phlogistique par exemple (la terre plate n'a jamais t un modle scientifique). Par contre le modle scientifique peux tre remplac par un autre plus vrai, c'est--dire plus prcis. Par exemple la mcanique Newtonienne reste une approximation utilise pour de nombreuses choses, mais dans les calculs de pointe la mcanique relativiste se revle plus prcise (spectaculairement plus prcise pour certains problmes astrophysiques). De mme la chimie "traditionelle" conserve un fort pouvoir d'explication (et comme la mcanique de Newton, reste enseigne) mais pour la recherche de pointe il n'y a dsormais plus de diffrence entre physique et chimie, on utilise des modles s'intressant au subatomique. On peut continuer avec la gntique Mendelienne ou d'autres modles dpasss par l'tat de l'art mais toujours suffisament vrais pour former une base d'enseignement.


Je ne connaissais pas ce sens au mot vrit. Merci pour les prcisions ! a clarifie les choses.




> Le concept de vrit absolue, ce  quoi Neckara colle une majuscule, n'existe pas forcment autrement qu' l'tat d'idal. C'est un dbat non-rsolu dans la philosophie de la science, existe-t-il une vrit absolue et si oui, est-elle connaissable?


Je connaissais seulement celui-ci, en philosophie gnrale, en mtaphysique en particulier, qui semble tre le mme qu'en philosophie de la science. Mais il rejoint de prs, je trouve, la premire dfinition que tu m'as donne d'un point de vue smantique. La seule diffrence est le contexte.

----------


## Neckara

> Intressant. On ne fait pas a en franais.


Je fais ce que je veux.  ::aie:: 




> L'utilisation de l'article dans "la science" suffit amplement.


"la science" peut tre vue comme l'ensemble des chercheurs, ou l'ensemble des connaissances, ou l'ensemble des laboratoires de recherches.




> Pourquoi ne mets-tu pas de M majuscule  Mdecine quand tu dis "la Mdecine" par exemple ?


La Mdecine serait pour moi un sous-ensemble de la Science.
Ce qui est diffrent pour moi de la pratique de la mdecine.

Ensuite, je n'ai pas non plus rflchi  tout, je le fait pour Science, Vrit, parfois pour Thorie (pour distinguer la thorie scientifique de l'hypothse, mais aussi par parallle avec les titres de livres qui ont une majuscule).




> En franais, la seule latitude qu'on ait pour l'emploi des majuscules, c'est quand on veut marquer une dfrence.


Ce qui n'est pas non plus faux.




> Non, en science la vrit est une approximation, c'est le modle qui explique le mieux le constat exprimental, constat qui est forcment dpendant de la prcision des instruments disponibles. En fait il est extrmement rare qu'un modle scientifique vrai  un instant t soit ensuite prouv faux, comme le phlogistique par exemple (la terre plate n'a jamais t un modle scientifique). Par contre le modle scientifique peux tre remplac par un autre plus vrai, c'est--dire plus prcis. Par exemple la mcanique Newtonienne reste une approximation utilise pour de nombreuses choses, mais dans les calculs de pointe la mcanique relativiste ese revle plus prcise (spectaculairement plus prcise pour certains problmes astrophysiques). De mme la chimie "traditionelle" conserve un fort pouvoir d'explication (et comme la mcanique de Newton, reste enseigne) mais pour la recherche de pointe il n'y a dsormais plus de diffrence entre physique et chimie, on utilise des modles s'intressant au subatomique. On peut continuer avec la gntique Mendelienne ou d'autres modles dpasss par l'tat de l'art mais toujours suffisament vrais pour former une base d'enseignement.


Tout  fait d'accord.




> Le concept de vrit absolue, ce  quoi Neckara colle une majuscule, n'existe pas forcment autrement qu' l'tat d'idal. C'est un dbat non-rsolu dans la philosophie de la science, existe-t-il une vrit absolue et si oui, est-elle connaissable?


Sachant que n'importe quelle vrit subjective ou relative peut tre reformule en vrit absolue, elle existe donc bien  l'tat de concept.

Un exemple : prend un dieu. Il cr une infinit de monde qui contient l'ensemble des possibilits possibles et impossibles. Tout s'y passe.
Ce dieu enregistre pour chacun des mondes, et  chaque instants, tout ce qui s'y passe, la position de toutes les choses, et ce  partir de toutes choses, pendant une dure infinie, dans un (trs gros) livre.

Ce livre sera la Vrit. Par dfinition notre monde serait entirement dcrit dans ce livre, avec tout ce qui s'est pass, se passe, se passera, ou aurait pu se passer. Donc la Vrit existe bien tant que concept.


Elle n'est cependant pas connaissable dans son ensemble car, dans un univers fini, il n'est pas possible de stocker une quantit infinie de connaissances. Mme en considrant l'univers infini, cela ncessiterait de stocker une quantit d'un infini "d'ordre suprieur".


Les philosophes se prennent parfois trop la tte sur des problmes qui ont juste besoin d'une petite reformulation.
Tu as mme certains faux-paradoxes trs facilement solvables une fois que tu dfinis correctement les termes ou montre une confusion dans l'nonc.

Par exemple "faut-il tolrer l'intolrance ?" est un faux-paradoxe car l'hypothse implicite qu'elle formule est fausse.
Les bases dmocratiques ne reposant pas sur un concept vague comme la "tolrance", mais sur un ensemble de droits qu'on considre fondamentaux et ncessaire pour qu'une dmocratie puisse fonctionner.  partir de l, la question se rsout trs facilement.
EDIT: La question en elle-mme induit aussi un biais, qui est de considrer l'intolrance comme un bloc monolithe.

----------


## Invit

> Je fais ce que je veux.


Je suis pour la libert typographique. Cela dit, je t'aurais prvenu que ce sera peru comme une marque de dfrence.  partir du moment o tu l'acceptes, pas de souci  ::P:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Elle n'est cependant pas connaissable dans son ensemble car, dans un univers fini, il n'est pas possible de stocker une quantit infinie de connaissances. Mme en considrant l'univers infini, cela ncessiterait de stocker une quantit d'un infini "d'ordre suprieur".


Mais en disant cela, tu rejettes le determinisme absolu. Ce qu'on ne peut pas faire scientifiquement. C'est une hypothse qui drange, oui, car elle implique que le libre-arbitre est une illusion, mais scientifiquement parlant elle est possible et il faut donc la prendre en compte.

Sinon, de la lecture pour ceux qui croient aux coupeurs de feu...que j'ai vu par hasard en rdigeant ce post, c'est donc la providence divine qui m'aide  rpandre le scepticisme  ::aie::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

> Mais en disant cela, tu rejettes le determinisme absolu. Ce qu'on ne peut pas faire scientifiquement.


En science, on pose effectivement plusieurs hypothses de travail sans lesquels le travail scientifique (ainsi que toute description du rel) n'est pas possible.

Cependant, ce que je dis est que la Vrit est inatteignable, pas qu'elle est in-approximable, et c'est cela que fait la Science.
Notamment la Science n'a pas besoin de connatre la position de chaque atomes pour calculer une force, car elle va estimer (et prouver) que les forces exerces par ces atomes sont ngligeables. Ainsi la Science reconnat ne pas calculer la Vrit, mais d'en avoir une approximation suffisante.

Ainsi,  mon sens l'hypothse que formule la Science n'est pas que la Vrit est atteignable, mais qu'elle est approximable  un degr de prcision extrme, voire ventuellement atteignable dans ses sous-parties.

Ce qui ne rejette en rien le dterminisme, c'est juste que tu n'aurais accs qu' une approximation plus ou moins prcise selon le modle utilis.
Pour faire une image, la vrit est une asymptote qui tends vers la Vrit.


Attention aussi le dterminisme n'implique pas que le libre arbitre est une illusion.
Par exemple, un dieu cr un monde o tous les individus sont dous de libre arbitre et crit le livre de la Vrit. Il rembobine le monde et le refait jouer. Lors de la seconde itration, tout sera reproduit comme indiqu par le livre de la Vrit, donc dterministe. Or rien ne change entre les deux itrations. La seconde itration n'a-t-elle donc pas autant de libre-arbitre que la premire ?

----------


## Jipt

> Sinon, de la lecture pour ceux qui croient aux coupeurs de feu...que j'ai vu par hasard en rdigeant ce post, c'est donc la providence divine qui m'aide  rpandre le scepticisme





> The moral of this story is that buying vanilla ice cream and the car failing to start are correlated events however


Non, car ce comportement serait survenu tout autant en allant acheter un paquet de clopes ou un bouquet de fleurs tout prt pour faire une surprise  madame, ou que sais-je encore.

Et il nous manque une information cruciale dans cette histoire : la marque et le modle de cette cochonnerie de bagnole conue  la va-comme-je-te-pousse.





> Je suis pour la libert typographique.


Ah, on va plus tre copain !  ::cry:: 
Un de mes livres de chevet (aprs _La stratgie du sexe_,  ::P: ) c'est le _Lexique des rgles typographiques en usage  l'Imprimerie nationale_ et c'est pour qu'on se comprenne bien que des rgles ont t tablies -- d'ailleurs, la preuve, Neckara a dcid de les enfreindre et a t'a perturb.
C'est comme le _Code de la route_ : c'est pour qu'on change facilement.




> car je ne doute pas que tu matrises le franais.


Pas toujours, et parfois il ne se relit pas et on se retrouve face  des choses, euh... par exemple :



> [] par la thorie de la relativit. Le thorme de Newton tant plutt un cas particulier de la thorie de la relativit.


Ici on a une phrase, bien dlimite par deux points, mais pas de verbe correctement conjugu au milieu. Je *suppose* donc qu'il faut lire _[] de la relativit, le thorme []_
Et l,



> [] encore plus ridicule donn que je fais moi-mme de la recherche []


je *suppose* qu'il manque _, tant_ entre _ridicule_ et _donn_, mais qui suis-je pour *supposer*  la place de l'auteur ? Je me borne  constater que l'criture n'est pas le fort du commun des mortels, et si en plus on ne respecte pas les rgles de communication, on ne risque pas de se comprendre.




> Envoy par Conan Lord
> 
> Intressant. On ne fait pas a en franais.
> 
> 
> Je fais ce que je veux.


Si tout le monde agit ainsi, j'imagine de l la pagaille...




> l'eau sucre peut faire repousser un bras amput par simple ingestion


Dcouvert ce soir que certains poissons rouges chinois avec des yeux mal placs et trs exposs aux accidents ont la facult de rgnrer ceux qui sont esquints...

Quant  la queue du lzard qui repousse, c'est un grand classique. Mais pas que...

----------


## Neckara

> Dcouvert ce soir que certains poissons rouges chinois avec des yeux mal placs et trs exposs aux accidents ont la facult de rgnrer ceux qui sont esquints...


Et ?

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> Dcouvert ce soir que certains poissons rouges chinois avec des yeux mal placs et trs exposs aux accidents ont la facult de rgnrer ceux qui sont esquints...
> 
> 
> Et ?


Et c'est en rponse  



> l'eau sucre peut faire repousser un bras amput par simple ingestion


o tu montres bien par ironie que toutes ces choses ne peuvent exister. Et pourtant...

----------


## Neckara

> O tu montres bien par ironie que toutes ces choses ne peuvent exister. Et pourtant...


Alors comme a les poissons rouges chinois se soignent  l'homopathie comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours.
Quand ils sont malades, ils sortent de l'eau, marchent sur leur petites nageoires jusqu' la pharmacie du coin pour s'acheter leur mdicament Boiron.
T'en as d'autres des conneries du genre ?

Vu le nombre de franais qui se "soignent"  l'homopathie, si on avait vu un bras amput repousser, tu ne crois pas que cela aurait fait le tour des mdias et que cela aurait t rutilis  outrance par les laboratoires homopathiques pour faire leur pub ?
Si on n'a jamais observ aucun humain, depuis 220 ans, retrouver un bras amput grce  l'homopathie, c'est peut-tre que c'est un mdicament de merde pour faire repousser les bras amputs, non ?


En effet, certains animaux ont une bonne rsilience, que ce soit les dents des rongeurs qui ne font que pousser (tout comme nos ongles et cheveux), les dents des requins qui se renouvellent, les vers de terre et plantes qui peuvent repousser voir se dupliquer en tant coups en deux, etc.
Je vais t'apprendre un truc difficilement croyable, mais si tu coupes un humain en deux, il repousse pas, mme avec de l'eau sucre. On sait greffer, faire des cultures de tissus, le but ultime tant en effet de "faire repousser", mais cela ne se fera pas juste avec de l'eau sucre ou du jus de fruit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il y a plein de choses que l'on connat, que l'on constate, mais que l'on explique pas. La diffrenciation cellulaire, par exemple. C'est un truc que l'on connat, que l'on constate, mais que l'on est toujours pas capable de comprendre. On sait que a se produit (sinon, toute la vie sur terre se rsumerait  des conglomrats de cellules identiques), mais on est incapable de l'expliquer. 
Et donc, partant de ce simple constat, il est facile d'imaginer qu'il y a encore plein de choses que l'on ne connat pas. a heurte peut-tre l'esprit de certains pour qui la science explique tout, mais, aujourd'hui encore, il y a plein de choses que la science ne peut que constater. Parfois elle les rfute (certainement parce que a drange son petit confort) et parfois elle ne peut qu'admettre qu'elle ne comprend pas (encore). 
Peut-tre qu'un jour, il y aura une dcouverte qui permettra d'expliquer les "coupeurs de feu", et d'un seul coup, tout un tas de personnes soit, reconnaitront leur erreur, soit s'enfermeront dans une dngation, comme l'on fait certains avec la forme de la terre ou l'volution des espces.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


Neckara, ta condescendance est incroyable, et semble sans borne. 

Le truc que dit, fort justement Jipt, c'est qu'on ne sait pas pourquoi, ni comment, certains animaux possdent ces capacits tonnantes, ni pourquoi, nous-mmes ne l'avons pas ? Puisqu' la base nous avons tous de la mme origine. 

C'est ce que j'expliquais dans le post prcdent. On ne sait pas grand-chose, alors restons humble devant l'inexplicable.

----------


## ShigruM

> comme l'on fait certains avec la forme de la terre ou l'volution des espces.



et pourtant la thorie de l'volution comme on l'a connais est loin de tous expliqu.
si elle explique trs bien pourquoi les girafes ont un grand cou, elle n'explique par exemple pourquoi l'homme est seulement l'homme est le seul  pouvoir crer des objets de manire aussi avanc.

bref pourquoi les singes sont rest des singes et pourquoi les hommes eux sont aujourd'hui capable d'aller dans l'espace et on pu sortir du cycle chasseur cueilleur.

je donne l'exemple des singes car ils sont biologiquement capable comme les hommes de pouvoir prendre des objets ou d'en fabriquer, (ils ont des bras avec des pouces pour faire office de pince) ce qu'un poisson ou un oiseux pourra difficilement faire.

par rapports aux thories fumeuse que j'entends, je suis musulman et pourtant la thorie la plus crdible pour moi semble tre la thorie des anciens astronautes.
ce qui veut dire qu'un morceau d'adn "miraculeux" est tomb du ciel (mtorite) et a permis aux hommes de devenir des hommes

mais cela n'explique pas do proviens cette adn "magique", on sait que les organismes vive tees bien dans l'espace (la glace des comte je veut dire) et pire encore mute aussi bien voir mieux que sur terre.

----------


## el_slapper

> Neckara, ta condescendance est incroyable, et semble sans borne. 
> 
> Le truc que dit, fort justement Jipt, c'est qu'on ne sait pas pourquoi, ni comment, certains animaux possdent ces capacits tonnantes, ni pourquoi, nous-mmes ne l'avons pas ? Puisqu' la base nous avons tous de la mme origine. 
> 
> C'est ce que j'expliquais dans le post prcdent. On ne sait pas grand-chose, alors restons humble devant l'inexplicable.


Et lui il te dit que ce n'est pas avec de l'eau sucre qu'on va les imiter. Et a, a se mesure, a se prouve, a se dmonte. Ca s'explique(en gros parce-que l'volution n'a pas eu besoin de nous fournir ce genre de capacits), mais l'explication n'est pas suffisante. La mesure permet d'tre sur. Et elle est faite.

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a plein de choses que l'on connat, que l'on constate, mais que l'on explique pas. La diffrenciation cellulaire, par exemple. C'est un truc que l'on connat, que l'on constate, mais que l'on est toujours pas capable de comprendre. On sait que a se produit (sinon, toute la vie sur terre se rsumerait  des conglomrats de cellules identiques), mais on est incapable de l'expliquer.


La Science peut constater, et admettre l'existence d'un phnomne sans avoir  l'expliquer, combien de fois faut-il que je le r-explique ?




> Et donc, partant de ce simple constat, il est facile d'imaginer qu'il y a encore plein de choses que l'on ne connat pas.


Ne pas connatre le fonctionnement d'un phnomne n'a jamais empch d'en attester l'existence par des tudes en doubles aveugles avec chantillons tmoins.




> a heurte peut-tre l'esprit de certains pour qui la science explique tout, mais, aujourd'hui encore, il y a plein de choses que la science ne peut que constater. Parfois elle les rfute (certainement parce que a drange son petit confort) et parfois elle ne peut qu'admettre qu'elle ne comprend pas (encore).


Que de basses accusations.

Il n'a jamais t questions de dire que la "Science explique tout". Ce qui nous "heurte" et ce qui "drange notre petit confort", ce n'est pas qu'il y ai des choses qu'on n'est pas capable d'expliquer, mais bien qu'il y ai des choses qu'on a *dmontr*, et qu'on *sait*, mais qu'on se retrouve quand mme avec des cas dsesprants venant nous balancer de telles accusations ridicules, sous le simple prtexte que la Science ne dit pas ce qu'ils veulent entendre.

C'est le discours de tous les platistes, ngationnistes de l'volution, et consorts, si la Science ne dit pas ce qu'ils veulent entendre, c'est qu'elle manque d'ouverture d'esprit, qu'elle a peur de ce qu'elle ne peut pas expliquer, qu'elle est dogmatique, ou subventionne par X ou Y
Comment peut-on tre plus ridicule ?




> Peut-tre qu'un jour, il y aura une dcouverte qui permettra d'expliquer les "coupeurs de feu", et d'un seul coup, tout un tas de personnes soit, reconnaitront leur erreur


Avant de chercher  expliquer, encore faut-il montrer l'*existence* du phnomne. Et encore une fois, on a *prouv* son absence d'effets.

Donc non, pas "peut-tre qu'un jour".* Il n'y a pas d'effets !*
Les explications, on les connat, et c'est les mmes pour beaucoup de choses:
effets contextuels ;biais de disponibilit / ngligence de la taille de l'chantillon ;confusion entre cause et corrlation ;souvenirs non-fiables ou mauvaise interprtation de ce qui s'est pass (e.g. confusion entre la lune et une soucoupe volante);etc.




> , soit s'enfermeront dans une dngation, comme l'on fait certains avec la forme de la terre ou l'volution des espces.


Qui tait d'ailleurs plus du fait de la religion que rellement de la Science.




> Neckara, ta condescendance est incroyable, et semble sans borne.


Ce n'est pas que je sois suprieur, juste que vous vous enfoncez avec de tels propos obscurantistes d'un autre ge.
Alors c'est sr qu' force de vous enfoncer, tout ce qui reste au sol vous devient ds lors suprieur




> Le truc que dit, fort justement Jipt, c'est qu'on ne sait pas pourquoi, ni comment, certains animaux possdent ces capacits tonnantes, ni pourquoi, nous-mmes ne l'avons pas ? Puisqu' la base nous avons tous de la mme origine.


Ce n'est pas parce que *tu* ne sais pas pourquoi que la Science l'ignore.




> C'est ce que j'expliquais dans le post prcdent. On ne sait pas grand-chose, alors restons humble devant l'inexplicable.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne sait pas grand chose qu'on ne sait rien.

Ce n'est pas de l'humilit, c'est juste essayer de nier ce qui te drange.

----------


## touche_a_tout

Bonjour,
Il ny a pas que la queue des lzards. Si je me coupe en pluchant mes salsifis, jai une belle entaille, a pisse le sang, je passe mon doigt sous le robinet, je mets un bout de chiffon pour ne pas en foutre partout et, stupeur, quelques jours plus tard il ny a plus aucune trace de cette entaille sur mon doigt, la peau a retrouv sa continuit. Miracle ? Non, jai appliqu un faux traitement, pos un faux pansement et leffet placebo a resoud les tissus, referm la coupure. Ce que les scientifiques (avec un tout petit s) appellent effet placebo avec un rictus dgot, cest en fait la facult naturelle du corps humain  se gurir lui-mme. Hahnemann a trouv un moyen de stimuler cette capacit du vivant  se gurir lui-mme. Personnellement, quon lappelle avec mpris effet placebo ne me drange pas : a me gurit. Mais pas de tout. Quand on ma pos le diagnostic cancer de la prostate (il y a 17 ans) lide de recourir  lhomopathie ne ma pas effleur. Jai appel un chir et je suis encore l pour le raconter. Pourtant avec ses couteaux il a fait pas mal de dgts mais leffet placebo  je veux dire la facult naturelle de gurison  a tout remis en tat. Ce qui est admirable, cest la facult de dblatrer sur lhomopathie de gens qui ny connaissent que ce que des tas de leurs semblables rabchent depuis 2 sicles. Quant aux preuves, la mdecine conventionnelle est adosse financirement  lnorme complexe mdico-pharmaceutique, ce qui lui permet dacheter des recherches (et parfois mme des chercheurs), ce qui nest pas dans les moyens de lhomopathie, Et si daventure lofficialit entreprend une recherche sur cette dernire, elle recourt  des critres qui ne sont pas compatibles avec son approche et conclut videmment  son inefficacit. Et on les comprend : les labos financeurs vendent des produits  des prix qui sont le dcuple de celui des remdes homopathiques. Pas rentable, lhomopathie.
touche_a_tout

----------


## Ryu2000

> bref pourquoi les singes sont rest des singes et pourquoi les hommes eux sont aujourd'hui capable d'aller dans l'espace


Il y a plus de 7 millions d'annes il existait des primates, qui ont volu dans plusieurs directions et ont donn :
- bonobos
- chimpanzs
- gorilles
- orangs-outans
- Hommes 
Jexplique mal (L'Homme est-il le cousin du singe ?)
Le primate qu'on a tous en commun n'existe plus.

Mais il existe des espces qui n'ont pas beaucoup volu, on voluent quand on a pas le choix car les conditions de survives sont trop difficile. (mme si les volutions arrivent via des mutations et de la slection naturelle)
Si t'as pas de problme pour survivre tu n'as pas besoin d'voluer.
Parfois il y a un individu qui a subit une mutation et il a une caractristique diffrente qui peut l'aider (ou pas).
Si t'es plus adapt aux conditions local, tu rcupres plus de calories et t'as des facilit pour te reproduire et passer tes gnes aux gnrations suivantes.

 un moment il y a du avoir de la slection naturelle sur une forme dintelligence (la capacit  cr et utiliser des outils), parce que l'homme tait faible et lent, sans outils ni communication il n'aurait pas pu survivre.

Non, ces singes n'ont pas atteint l'ge de pierre... mais ils utilisent des cailloux




> jai une belle entaille, a pisse le sang


Il parait qu'utiliser du miel acclre le processus de cicatrisation.
Je ne sais pas quels sont les connaissances scientifiques sur ce sujet  l'heure actuelle.




> Ce n'est pas parce que *tu* ne sais pas pourquoi que la Science l'ignore.


Ouais mais inversement il y a plein de choses que la science n'explique pas encore.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pas parce que *tu* ne sais pas pourquoi que la Science l'ignore.


Vas-y alors. Balances ta sciences et montre-moi que la sciences, aujourd'hui explique cela. a m'intresse.  ::twisted:: 




> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne sait pas grand chose qu'on ne sait rien.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord. Par contre, ce n'est pas parce qu'on se sait pas prouver ou expliquer un phnomne, qu'il n'existe pas. 
Ce que tu fais, c'est un peu comme quelqu'un, qui fasse  un danger qu'il ne sait viter, va fermer les yeux, et, ne voyant plus le danger, alors le danger n'existe plus.  ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Il y a plus de 7 millions d'annes il existait des primates, qui ont volu dans plusieurs directions et ont donn :
> - bonobos
> - chimpanzs
> - gorilles
> - orangs-outans
> - Hommes


Arrte de propager la fable du fourmi-lion ,les singes sont une espce  part mme s'il existe une ressemblance  trompeuse entre eux et nous,comme il existe une autre entre le chat et le lion ,le lzard et le crocodile !!!

Il y a 7 millions d'annes on en est rduits  des spculations foireuses des palontologues et des gologues.
Car  il y a  3000 ans  seulement  nous ne savons  mme pas quelles espces d'hommes vivaient  chez moi (africains),chez toi (europens)  ou en Polynsie franaise...!!!
Tout  ce que l'on sait  avec une certitude toute relative c'est l'histoire grecque,perse ,romaine  car les rares inscriptions ou grimoires parvenus sont laconiques ...
Un jour je suis alle me promener sur les ruines romaines de Timgad (Thamugadi en latin),les plus imposantes ruines romains connues en Algrie  d'une ville romaine..
En me promenant j'admirais les comptoirs  des choppes romaines en granit ,les votes en granits  cls des arcs sans mortiers , puis poussant ma curiosit plus loin je suis all aux thermes pour  dcouvrir  les dalles  des toilettes en granit et quelle ne fut ma surprise    :l'empreinte des reposes-pieds  des wc "turcs" (qui sont en fait d'origine romaine) en granit  correspondait  un pied gigantesque ainsi  que leur essartement es reposes-pieds ...
Seul matre  "ULK"  pouvait  se soulager en ce lieu !!!
Le  "romain" avait-il  notre  taille et notre corpulence , ou bien tait-il aussi corpulent que le montre les statues laisses  la mmoire de la postrit  ,et le lion dAfrique du Nord dcrit par lhistorien Salluste lafricain avait-il la mme corpulence que le lion contemporain  du Kenya....

Ce  dont je  suis convaincu c'est que les espces  subissent un ratatinement constant  depuis l"poque des dinosaures et brontosaures...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jon Shannow
> 
> Ce que tu fais, c'est un peu comme quelqu'un, qui fasse  un danger qu'il ne sait viter, va fermer les yeux, et, ne voyant plus le danger, alors le danger n'existe plus.


Je  reconnais l ,sans conteste  ,le comportement de l'autruche africaine ,qui creuse un trou avec son bec dans la terre de la savane et y enfonce son long coup  pour chapper au prdateur  ses trousses !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Arrte de propager la fable du fourmi-lion ,les singes sont une espce  part mme s'il existe une ressemblance  trompeuse entre eux et nous,comme il existe une autre entre le chat et le lion ,le lzard et le crocodile !!!


Je ne fais que donner la version officielle...
Tout semble indiquer que a c'est pass comme a.
Perso moi je crois que toutes les formes de vie sur terre vienne d'une sorte d'ponge.
Il doit y avoir une histoire de bactrie dans de l'eau, ou quelque chose.

L'ADN de l'homme est  98% identique  l'ADN du chimpanz, a indique peut-tre qu'on a un anctre en commun...
L'ADN humain est identique  50%  l'ADN de la banane, a ne veut rien dire, mais c'est marrant.

On peut faire des programmes informatique qui se basent un peu sur la thorie de Darwin :
Algorithme gntique




> Car il y a 3000 ans seulement nous ne savons mme pas quelles espces d'hommes vivaient chez moi (africains),chez toi (europens)


a je sais pas, mais en tout cas maintenant on sait qu'il y a des dizaines de milliers d'annes Neandertal et Homo Sapiens se sont mlangs  :8O: 
Ces 2 % dADN de Neandertal en nous



> en moyenne, 2 % de lADN des humains non africains provient de Neandertal. Descendant des Homo *sapiens qui nont pas eu de contact avec les nandertaliens, lesquels vivaient en Eurasie, les Africains ne sont pas porteurs de ce matriel gntique.
> 
> Cette dcouverte tmoignait dun phnomne spectaculaire : *il y a quelques *dizaines de millnaires, des accouplements staient produits entre les deux populations, qui avaient donn une *descendance fertile*. Lide dune  love story  obtenait un franc succs dans les mdias. Professeur danthropologie au Collge de France, Jean-Jacques Hublin nhsite pas  actionner la douche froide au sujet de cette hybridation :  De quel comportement dcoule-t-elle ? On nen sait rien. On aimerait bien le scnario  love story , mais on a des exemples plus rcents sur le plan historique o les rivalits entre groupes se terminent par on tue les *hommes, on prend les femmes, et cest peut-tre ce qui sest parfois produit.


====
Nandertal a lgu  nos anctres de l'ADN pour lutter contre la grippe



> Il y a environ 40.000 ans notre anctre Homo Sapiensa fait une entre fracassante en Europe. Venu d'Afrique, il a trouv sur sa route un de ses cousins: l'Homme de Nandertal. Celui-ci tait prsent des ctes espagnoles jusqu' l'Oural depuis prs de 300.000 ans. Cette rencontre ne fut pas sans consquence. Avant que l'Homme de Nandertal ne finisse par disparatre, remplac ou extermin par Sapiens, *il s'est mlang avec nos anctres, nous lguant une partie de son patrimoine gntique. David Enard et Dmitri Petrov, des universits d'Arizona et de Stanford (tats-Unis) dmontrent aujourd'hui dans un article paru dans Cell Press que cette hybridation aurait permis  Sapiens d'tre mieux protg contre les virus.*

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Arrte de propager la fable du fourmi-lion ,les singes sont une espce  part mme s'il existe une ressemblance  trompeuse entre eux et nous,comme il existe une autre entre le chat et le lion ,le lzard et le crocodile !!!


Et pourtant, mme si ce sont des espces  part, nous faisons partis de la mme famille (les hominids), et gntiquement, l'homme est plus proche du chimpanz ou du bonobo, que le chat du lion (qui font tout deux parti de la famille des flins).

Et personne ici ne dit que homme = singe, mais que l'homme et les singes pourraient tre diffrentes volutions d'une mme espce  la base.


Aprs ratatinement ou pas, cela fait aussi parti de l'volution d'une espce, et cela n'enlve rien  ce qui a t dit prcdemment, l'homme est-il une volution d'une espce autre, ou a-t-il t cr tel qu'il est aujourd'hui (enfin il y a 2000 ans) par Dieu du jour au lendemain ? 





> Le "romain" avait-il notre taille et notre corpulence , ou bien tait-il aussi corpulent que le montre les statues laisses  la mmoire de la postrit ,et le lion dAfrique du Nord dcrit par lhistorien Salluste lafricain avait-il la mme corpulence que le lion contemporain du Kenya....


C'est sur qu'il vaut mieux se fier  la taille des reposes-pieds dans les chiottes pour se poser la question, que de se fier aux ossements retrouvs par ces fameux palontologues que tu critiques au dbut de ton message...

Juste comme a, on a dj retrouv des corps plus vieux que du temps des romains ou des grecques (notamment du temps de l'Egypte, mme si on laisse de ct tout ce qui est Lucie et compagnie), donc on sait tout de mme grosso-merdo quelle corpulence ont avait  l'poque.  ::roll:: 

Alors qu'on se soit un peu ratatiner, c'est fort probable, mais non, les grecques  l'poque, ne faisaient pas la taille du Colosse de Rhodes  ::aie:: 






> Perso moi je crois que toutes les formes de vie sur terre vienne d'une sorte d'ponge.


Mme qu'elle est carre et habite dans un ananas.  ::aie::

----------


## ShigruM

> Il y a plus de 7 millions d'annes il existait des primates, qui ont volu dans plusieurs directions et ont donn :
> - bonobos
> - chimpanzs
> - gorilles
> - orangs-outans
> - Hommes 
> Jexplique mal (L'Homme est-il le cousin du singe ?)
> Le primate qu'on a tous en commun n'existe plus.
> 
> ...



vous ne rpondez pas a ma question, pour l'homme arrive  aller dans l'espace alors que le singe vit encore dans les arbres ?
rien n'explique cela, les singes ont vcu les mmes problmes que nous et aujourd'hui les singes sont menac par l'homme, la thorie de l'volution suggrais que les singes devrait fabriquer des armes et tuer les humains pour survivre... pourtant le singe ne fais rien a part rester dans un arbre et bouffer des bananes.

si les thories scientifique tait vrai, le singe devrait tre comme dans le film "la plante des singes" hors ce n'est pas le cas c'est que quelque chose ne marche pas dans la thorie de l'volution.

en fait dans volution on suggre une volution, hors a part lhomme les autres animaux n'ont pas voluer hors amlioration biologique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> rien n'explique cela, les singes ont vcu les mmes problmes que nous et aujourd'hui les singes sont menac par l'homme, la thorie de l'volution suggrais que les singes devrait fabriquer des armes et tuer les humains pour survivre... pourtant le singe ne fais rien a part rester dans un arbre et bouffer des bananes.


L'volution peut prendre plusieurs directions.
Il y a des espces qui sont rest dans la jungle.
Ils arrivaient  se protger,  se nourrir, etc.

Mais l'homme a pris une autre direction.
Bonobo / chimpanz / gorille / orang-outan / homme sont tous trs diffrents mais ils ont un anctre commun.

Il n'y a pas qu'une route.
C'est comme dans une famille d'oiseau ou de reptile.
a a prit plein de formes.

Tu peux peut-tre dj reconnatre qu'on est tous des mammifres.
On hrite de la classe Mammifre.  :8O:

----------


## Ecthelion2

> en fait dans volution on suggre une volution


C'est le principe du truc en effet...





> hors a part lhomme les autres animaux n'ont pas voluer hors amlioration biologique.


Donc les animaux n'ont pas volu en dehors des volutions biologiques ? 

Je vous laisse relire cette phrase lentement, mais c'est du mme niveau que "la socit de la Terre plate a des membres tout autour du globe.".


La diffrence entre singes et hommes vient de ces volutions biologiques justement, nous n'avons pas tous eu les mmes, et nous ne sommes pas 100% identiques. Oui les singes ne vont pas dans l'espace, et perso, je suis incapable de me tenir pendu  un arbre par les pieds et avec la tte en bas. Pourtant  vous couter, puisque singe et homme ont vcu exactement les mmes choses, je devrais en tre capable non ? 

Avoir un gnome  98 ou 99% identique, ne signifie tre compltement pareil, je vous rappelle que dj, avoir un chromosome en plus ou en moins, ou mme ne serait-ce que diffrent, peut engendre diverses maladies voir la mort, donc avoir 1% du gnome complet de diffrent, c'est sr qu'on se dit "1% ce n'est rien, on devrait tre kiff-kiff", alors que bah non, 1% en gntique, cela reprsente des diffrences normes. 


Mais donc, si les thories scientifiques se trompent, c'est donc Dieu qui a cr l'homme  son image ? Mais il y a combien de temps / quand exactement ? Et surtout, quel Dieu ? Et enfin, comment expliquez-vous l'existence des hommes vivant avant l'apparition des 3 grandes religions monothistes (ou de la religion tout court) ? Car si l'on suit la Bible et la Gense (par exemple), la Terre aurait plus ou moins 6000 ans, comment fait-on pour retrouver des ossements plus vieux que cela du coup ? 

Et du coup, nous tions dj tel qu'aujourd'hui, dou de la parole, avec une bonne partie de nos connaissances actuelles, et nous n'avons jamais t des hommes prhistoriques chasseur/cueilleur ? Mais qui donc a peint les grottes de Lascaux alors ? Des singes ? Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi les singes actuels dans la nature ne font plus de fresques de ce genre ?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Ne pas connatre le fonctionnement d'un phnomne n'a jamais empch d'en attester l'existence par des tudes en doubles aveugles avec chantillons tmoins.(.../...)


Voire mme, des fois, on a aucune ide du phnomne, on en mesure juste les effets(genre la matire noire)

----------


## halaster08

> la Terre aurait plus ou moins 6000 ans, comment fait-on pour retrouver des ossements plus vieux que cela du coup ?


Deux rponses possibles  ce genre de question que j'ai dj entendu:
- C'est Dieu qui teste ta foi
- T'tais l ya plus de 6000 ans ? Comment tu sais que les ossements sont plus vieux ? Pourquoi a ne serait ta "Science" qui  tord ?

----------


## Neckara

> Ce que les scientifiques (avec un tout petit s) appellent effet placebo avec un rictus dgot, cest en fait la facult naturelle du corps humain  se gurir lui-mme.


Pour tre prcis, on l'appellerait plutt "effets contextuels".

Ce n'est pas la capacit de corps  se gurir de lui-mme, mais sa capacit  se gurir "mieux", ou d'avoir l'impression de mieux se gurir, du faits d'lments contextuels, comme le prix de la sance, le sourire du mdecin, etc.




> Hahnemann a trouv un moyen de stimuler cette capacit du vivant  se gurir lui-mme.


Si on estime que l'homopathie repose sur des effets contextuels, alors la thorie sous-jacente  cette pratique est alors belle et bien fausse.

Ce qui pose d'ailleurs quelques problmes thiques, ainsi que des retards de soins.





> Quant aux preuves, la mdecine conventionnelle est adosse financirement  lnorme complexe mdico-pharmaceutique, ce qui lui permet dacheter des recherches (et parfois mme des chercheurs), ce qui nest pas dans les moyens de lhomopathie.


Boiron, c'est 620 millions  de CA.
Tu vas me faire croire de l'homopathie n'a pas de moyens ?

Ensuite de telles fraudes sont plus qu'anecdotique au vu du nombre de publications annuelles, et les articles rapidement retirs.




> Et si daventure lofficialit entreprend une recherche sur cette dernire, elle recourt  des critres qui ne sont pas compatibles avec son approche et conclut videmment  son inefficacit.


Ce qui est faux.
Dans certaines expriences, le protocole est mme tabli avec la coopration et la validation des praticiens.




> Pas rentable, lhomopathie.


Tellement pas rentable que Boiron se fait des couilles en or avec




> Vas-y alors. Balances ta sciences et montre-moi que la sciences, aujourd'hui explique cela. a m'intresse.


Dans les premiers rsultats Google: https://www.science-et-vie.com/natur...e-amputee-9055
Cloisonnement des tissus + cellules souches.

Second lien : http://www.linternaute.com/science/b...e-lezard.shtml
La molcule "myosiverine" est implique dans ce process, elle transforme les cellules en "myoblastes" (cellule souche des muscles), qui peuvent alors prolifrer et rgnrer l'organe.

Un suivant un autre lien : http://dessousdescience.cafe-science...perd-sa-queue/
Gnes impliqus : _Sox9 (cration et dveloppement du cartilage de la queue), CD59 (rgnre les tissus),_ _Fgf1 (la peau), Fgf2 (peau, muscles, systme nerveu)_

Sachant que l, je recherche sur Google, pas sur Google Scholar.




> Je suis tout  fait d'accord. Par contre, ce n'est pas parce qu'on se sait pas prouver ou expliquer un phnomne, qu'il n'existe pas.


Mais on *sait* *prouver* ou non l'existence de telles effets. Ce sont des expriences en doubles aveugles avec chantillons tmoins.
Ces expriences *ont montrs*, que ces effets *n'existent pas*.
On sait mme expliquer pourquoi certaines personnes croient  l'existence de tels phnomnes.




> Ce que tu fais, c'est un peu comme quelqu'un, qui fasse  un danger qu'il ne sait viter, va fermer les yeux, et, ne voyant plus le danger, alors le danger n'existe plus.


Qui ici ferme les yeux en se bouchant les oreilles en rptant "on ne sait pas, on ne sait pas", sans s'intresser aux expriences que la Science a fait, ainsi que ce qu'elle a *prouv* ?

Avec ce genre de raisonnement, on se retrouve avec des sectes qui vont lancer des suicides collectifs pour viter un danger qui n'existe pas
Ce n'est mme pas une question de savoir ou non viter le danger mais dj de voir* qu'il n'est pas rel*.

Ce que je me tue  dire, c'est que la Science a dmontr l'inexistence de tels phnomne, et qu'elle n'a pas besoin de savoir l'expliquer pour le faire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans les premiers rsultats Google: https://www.science-et-vie.com/natur...e-amputee-9055
> Cloisonnement des tissus + cellules souches.
> 
> Second lien : http://www.linternaute.com/science/b...e-lezard.shtml
> La molcule "myosiverine" est implique dans ce process, elle transforme les cellules en "myoblastes" (cellule souche des muscles), qui peuvent alors prolifrer et rgnrer l'organe.
> 
> Un suivant un autre lien : http://dessousdescience.cafe-science...perd-sa-queue/
> Gnes impliqus : _Sox9 (cration et dveloppement du cartilage de la queue), CD59 (rgnre les tissus),_ _Fgf1 (la peau), Fgf2 (peau, muscles, systme nerveu)_
> 
> Sachant que l, je recherche sur Google, pas sur Google Scholar.


Oui, a, ok. J'tais parti sur la diffrenciation cellulaire, et j'en ai oubli que les derniers posts avaient la repousse d'organes chez les animaux. Dsol de t'avoir fait cherch pour rien.




> Ce que je me tue  dire, c'est que la Science a dmontr l'inexistence de tels phnomne, et qu'elle n'a pas besoin de savoir l'expliquer pour le faire.


Ce que la science a dmontr, c'est que, selon les protocoles en vigueur, elle n'est pas capable d'expliquer le phnomne car le phnomne n'est pas reproductible dans les conditions exiges. Et, donc, certaines personnes passent  la conclusion que ces phnomnes n'existent pas. Mais, je ne vais pas continuer  t'expliquer ce que tu ne veux pas comprendre. 
Garde tes certitudes, si a te rassure.

----------


## Neckara

> Ce que la science a dmontr, c'est que, selon les protocoles en vigueur, elle n'est pas capable d'expliquer le phnomne car le phnomne n'est pas reproductible dans les conditions exiges.


*La Science n'a pas besoin d'expliquer le phnomne pour en attester de l'existence.*

Tout phnomne d'ordre mdical est reproductible via des expriences en double aveugles avec chantillons tmoin.


Le fait que tu veuille ou croie qu'un phnomne existe ne suffit pas  en prouver l'existence. Si la conclusion de l'tude est que ce phnomne n'existe pas, c'est peut-tre ta croyance qu'il faut revoir, et non l'tude. C'est trop facile de dire "mais la Science n'est pas capable de" ds que le rsultat ne te convient pas.

C'est comme dire que 7*8 = 54, et de jeter ta calculette parce qu'elle t'affiche 56.


Encore mieux, la Science est capable d'expliquer pourquoi on se trompe sur l'existence d'un phnomne.


Tu me parles de "certitudes", pourtant je m'appuie sur ce que dit la Science, bas sur des expriences qu'elle a mene. Ce n'est pas une question de se rassurer ou non, juste que tu ne peux pas dcider qu'une chose est existe sous le simple prtexte que tu as envie de croire qu'elle existe, en ignorant au passage tout le travail scientifique qui a t men.

----------


## touche_a_tout

Ouais, le mystique de la Science,



> Ce n'est pas la capacit de corps  se gurir de lui-mme, mais sa capacit  se gurir "mieux", ou d'avoir l'impression de mieux se gurir, du faits d'lments contextuels, comme le prix de la sance, le sourire du mdecin, etc.


d'ailleurs c'est bien pour a que mon doigt saigne encore, faute d'lments contextuels, bien que je sois dgot des salsifis depuis des annes. Et c'est bien vous qui dites que l'homopathie ne gurit que les maladies qui gurissent toutes seules. Comme quand j'attends sous la couette que ma grippe disparaisse. Effet placebo de la plume d'eider ?
Comme je disais plus tt, quand j'entends le mot scientifique, je sors mon revolver.
Cordialement
touche_a_tout

----------


## Neckara

> d'ailleurs c'est bien pour a que mon doigt saigne encore, faute d'lments contextuels, bien que je sois dgot des salsifis depuis des annes.


Je te parle de la *dfinition* de ce qu'est un placebo ou effets contextuels !

La rsilience du corps n'est pas un placebo ou un effet contextuel ! En revanche, la modification, ou la perception de la modification, de la performance de la rsilience du corps en fonction d'lments contextuels, ou de produits sans lments actifs, est un effet placebo ou effets contextuels.

Et ce n'est pas parce que la rsilience du corps n'est pas un placebo ou un effet contextuel qu'il n'existe pas. Srieusement, c'est quoi cette logique tordue ?




> Et c'est bien vous qui dites que l'homopathie ne gurit que les maladies qui gurissent toutes seules.


Non, moi je dis que l'homopathie ne gurie rien du tout.
Tout du moins, pas plus que de l'eau sucre.




> Comme quand j'attends sous la couette que ma grippe disparaisse. Effet placebo de la plume d'eider ?


augmentation de la chaleur ;diminution des efforts ;temps ;repos ;absence d'lments/activits pouvant aggraver ou contribuer  la maladie.





> Comme je disais plus tt, quand j'entends le mot scientifique, je sors mon revolver.


 dfaut de pouvoir sortir son cerveau

----------


## touche_a_tout

Salut, expert suprme et Seigneur,
Ma logique nest pas plus tordue que ton orthographe. Ni que ton niveau de lecture. O as-tu vu que je prtendais que la rsilience du corps nexiste pas ? Jai juste eu le malheur de lidentifier avec un  placebo. Et quest-ce que cest que ce scientifique qui invoque le diable ? Et qui parle en connaisseur expriment de  vision sans nuance . Car, cela dit, cest vrai que le placebo nest pas la capacit naturelle du corps  se rparer tout seul. Ca, cest ce que tu appelles rsilience. Le placebo est le stimulus qui  stimule, tend, renforce la rsilience. Ta Science a-t-elle repr les limites de cette rsilience ? Elles sont probablement bien plus lointaines que ce que nous en savons. Voire infinies. Mais elle-mme est impuissante face aux maladies que nous nous sommes fabriques. 
En tout cas, la mdecine homopathique se base justement sur la capacit de placebos slectifs, spcifiques  les remdes homopathiques   dclencher des  accs  dune rsilience probablement endormie par nos modes de vies, labsorption de multiples poisons appels mdicaments (en grec cest la mme chose), notre rvrence face  larrogance scientifique, etc.  Une des raisons qui font que les tudes conues pour tester les produits homopathiques aboutissent aux conclusions que lon sait, cest quon les tudie comme des mdicaments, cest--dire comme des substances qui par elles-mmes soignent et cas chant gurissent ; ils nen sont pas. Ce sont des signaux envoys au systme de gurison naturel de lorganisme. En ce sens, les remdes homopathiques sont effectivement sans effets directs sur les maladies. Si mon revolver na pas de dtente  le stimulus  le coup ne part pas. Quand  ton cerveau, tu las dj trop sorti, il a pris leau. 
Sors couvert
touche_a_tout

----------


## touche_a_tout

Ah, j'oubliais,
Plutt que ces liens vers la queue des lzards, passe-nous donc un lien vers une ou plusieurs tudes, s'il en existe, qui dmontrent que l'homopathie ne "gurie" rien (c'est moi qui "rie").
Merci d'avance
touche_a_tout

----------


## Neckara

> Ma logique nest pas plus tordue que ton orthographe. Ni que ton niveau de lecture. O as-tu vu que je prtendais que la rsilience du corps nexiste pas ?


Ironique de me reprocher mon niveau de lecture pour montrer une erreur de lecture ds la phrase qui suit




> Jai juste eu le malheur de lidentifier avec un  placebo.


Ce que j'ai justement point, et ce  quoi tu m'as rpondu un peu n'importe quoi.




> Ta Science a-t-elle repr les limites de cette rsilience ? Elles sont probablement bien plus lointaines que ce que nous en savons. Voire infinies.


La Science connait les limites de la rsilience.
Le soin, n'est plus de la rsilience, car n'est plus le seul produit de la capacit du patient.




> Mais elle-mme est impuissante face aux maladies que nous nous sommes fabriques.


De quoi parles-tu ?




> En tout cas, la mdecine homopathique se base justement sur la capacit de placebos slectifs, spcifiques  les remdes homopathiques


Non, l'homopathie ne prtend pas utiliser des placbo, mais bien des produits actifs "magique", expliqu par des thories fumeuses comme la mmoire de l'eau.




> dclencher des  accs  dune rsilience probablement endormie par nos modes de vies[]


La rsilience n'est pas quelque chose qui "s'endort" ou qui se "rveille".

En effet, nos modes de vies influence la rsilience de la population, d'une part parce que dans un mode de vie extrme, les moins rsilients meurent, et d'autre part, parce que l'organisme s'adapte et """s'entrane""". Que ce soit par des effets pigntique, par le renforcement des systmes immunitaires suite  plusieurs agressions virales, de la cale qui se forme, etc.




> labsorption de multiples poisons appels mdicaments (en grec cest la mme chose)


C'est la dose qui fait le poison. Bois trop d'eau et tu mourras.

Ensuite, avaler du poison, c'est justement un des principes de l'homopathie que tu dfends: combattre le feu par le feu en ingrant le poison qui nous fait souffrir. Mais comme a marche pas, l'ide a alors t de rduire la dose jusqu' ne plus avoir d'effets du tout. Et comme il n'y avait plus rien, on a eu cette brillante justification de dire que c'est de remuer l'eau qui la rend magique





> Une des raisons qui font que les tudes conues pour tester les produits homopathiques aboutissent aux conclusions que lon sait, cest quon les tudie comme des mdicaments, cest--dire comme des substances qui par elles-mmes soignent et cas chant gurissent ; ils nen sont pas. Ce sont des signaux envoys au systme de gurison naturel de  lorganisme. En ce sens, les remdes homopathiques sont effectivement  sans effets directs sur les maladies.


Donc si les tudes aboutissent aux conclusions qu'on sait, c'est parce que les "mdicaments" homopathiques n'ont pas d'effets ?
En effet, cela explique bien des choses.

"tudier comme des mdicaments", cela signifie qu'on va regarder s'ils ont un effet ou non. Que l'effet soit direct ou "indirect" n'a aucune sorte d'importance. Si tu prends deux groupes, un qui prend son remde homopathique normalement, et un autre qui prend du placbo sans le savoir, et que tu n'observes aucune diffrences entre les deux groupes, c'est que tu n'as aucun effet, direct ou indirect.

Que ce soit des principes actifs, des signaux, de la magie, ou n'importe quoi, cela ne change rien.




> Quand  ton cerveau, tu las dj trop sorti, il a pris leau.


a va, c'tait de l'eau sucre avec des extraits d'une molcule qui n'existe pas 30CH.




> Plutt que ces liens vers la queue des lzards, passe-nous donc un lien vers une ou plusieurs tudes, s'il en existe, qui dmontrent que l'homopathie ne "gurie" rien (c'est moi qui "rie").


J'ai mieux que cela: des mta-tudes.

http://www.health.gov.au/internet/main/publishing.nsf/content/0E9129B3574FCA53CA257BF0001ACD11/$File/Natural%20Therapies%20Overview%20Report%20Final%20with%20copyright%2011%20March.pdf

https://nhmrc.gov.au/about-us/public...ontent-block-1

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...177-2/fulltext

http://www.academie-sciences.fr/pdf/...sac_290917.pdf


Ensuite, il ne faut pas se tromper sur le fonctionnement de la Science.

C'est  celui qui affirme l'existence de prouver qu'un effet existe. Cf la thire de Russel.
En effet, sinon il suffirait  une personne de dire que l'homopathie gurie de X, on prouve que ce n'est pas le cas, puis il revient en affirmant que l'homopathie gurie de Y, on prouve que ce n'est pas le cas, etc. ad vitam eternam. Une fois qu'on a fait le tour de toutes les maladies, il revient  la charge en affirmant que l'homopathie ne gurie que les jours de pleines lunes, on prouve que ce n'est pas le cas, il revient en affirmant que cela ne gurie que si le patient fait X ou Y, etc. ad vitam eternam.

Ensuite, les conclusions scientifiques sont trs rigoureuses et prudentes. Quand on dit "qu'aucun effet n'a t prouv/constat". C'est une manire de dire que l'effet n'existe pas. Cela est du au fait que les rsultats sont statistiques (vu qu'on prend des chantillons), c'est  dire qu'il y a "trs peu de chances" qu'il y ai un effet "non-ngligeable". Sachant aussi, qu'en Science, on n'a pas besoin de poser l'hypothse de ce qui n'a pas t prouv (rasoir d'Ockham), ainsi "non-prouv/constat", signifie qu'on n'a pas besoin d'en poser l'hypothse, i.e. qu'on considre que cela n'existe pas. Ce qui pour le commun des mortels signifie "n'existe pas".

C'est trs prcis et rigoureux, mais on entre dans des degrs de nuances plutt avances, je ne vous demande pas d'aller jusque l.

----------


## touche_a_tout

Ca commence  devenir marrant. 
Je nai pas commis derreur de lecture, mais une confusion que jai eu, seconde erreur, le tort davouer. Le tort parce que les gens comme toi sen emparent immdiatement pour parader. Evidemment, toi qui nen commets pas (derreurs daucune sorte) tu nas pas loccasion de faire un tel aveu. Quant au nimporte quoi (un peu) que jaurais rpondu, pourrais-tu citer ta source ?
 La science connat les limites de la rsilience . Jappelle cela une dclaration. Des 3 meta-tudes que tu cites, deux sont des dclarations. Un groupe de personnes partiales disent toutes ensemble que ceci est vrai, cela est faux. Partiales parce quen loccurrence des dfenseurs de la mdecine conventionnelle se prononcent sur une mdecine alternative : comment peuvent-elles tre impartiales ? Et ce nest pas parce quelles sont nombreuses quelles ont raison : Cf Pascal : le grand nombre lemporte non parce quil a plus de raison, mais parce quil a plus de force. Enfin elles ne fournissent aucun lment de preuve de ce quelles avancent. 
Les maladies que nous nous sommes fabriques sont ce que certains appellent  sans doute par antiphrase  maladies de civilisation. Cancer, sida, jen passe et des meilleures.
Cest vrai que lhomopathie nutilise pas le terme placebo, cest moi qui le fais (malheur, javoue une seconde fois !). Mais elle nemploie pas non plus le mot  magique , cest toi qui le lui attribues.
 Nos modes de vie influencent la rsilience , dis-tu. Donc elle peut varier, tre plus ou moins intense (si tu supportes ce terme) : cest exactement je que jai crit en utilisant une image, mais peut-tre que tu ne supportes pas ce procd rhtorique. 
Tu dis aussi  et d'autre part, parce que l'organisme s'adapte et """s'entrane""". Que ce soit par des effets pigntique, par le renforcement des systmes immunitaires suite  plusieurs agressions virales, de la cale qui se forme, etc.  Cest une des positions de lhomopathie que de condamner lacharnement de ta mdecine  vouloir tout radiquer par des mdicaments de plus en plus puissants, plutt que de faire confiance  cette capacit du corps   sentraner . En observant la distinction qui simpose entre affections bnignes et graves ; ne me fais pas dire ce que je ne dis pas. Au fait cest quoi  la cale qui se forme ? 
 La dose qui fait le poison , voil de leau  mon moulin. Si jassimile les mdicaments (certains seulement, ok)  des poisons, cest justement parce leurs doses sont pondrables ; en revanche jai dj pas mal aval darsenic sans suites fcheuses parce quil tait normment dilu. Il nen restait pas une molcule, dis-tu ? Comment se fait-il quon constate une diffrence de rsultat entre une solution o il ne reste plus aucune molcule darsenic, cest--dire rien et une autre o il ne reste plus aucune molcule de noix vomique, soit rien ? La diffrence entre rien et rien devrait tre gale   rien. Or, jai fait lexprience quil y a quelque chose. Mon cas est sans valeur statistique ? Mais nous sommes lgion (fine allusion au terme cohorte).
Deux vieux amis se sont perdus de vue, lun deux sest expatri puis revient 20 ans plus tard et rend visite  son ami, toujours install dans le mme logement. Ils passent une excellente soire mais en partant le visiteur dit :  Cest curieux, javais gard limpression que ton appart tait trs clair et lumineux dans le temps, jai d me tromper . Lautre examine ses murs, ses plafonds, et prend conscience du fait quen 20 ans la fume de sa pipe et celle de sa chemine, les poussires et les chiures de mouches ont teint en jaune sale son logement autrefois si clair. Ds le lendemain il appelle un peintre. Peut-on dire que la visite de lami expatri a t sans effet parce quil na pas pris lui-mme le seau de peinture et le rouleau ? Encore une image, substance indigeste pour un esprit scientifique ; mais cest un peu comme cela que fonctionne lhomopathie. Potentiellement, la  gurison  est prsente mais il faut un signal pour la mettre en uvre.
Quant   lhomopathie que [je] dfends , tu fais erreur, je ne la dfends pas, je lutilise  bon escient et avec profit. Sil sagit deffets placebo, vive le placebo. Encore une image pour samuser : un mec va assister  une confrence sur un sujet qui le passionne : un scientifique va faire la dmonstration que le mouvement nexiste pas. Brillant expos, dductions subtiles, mthodologie scientifique irrprochable. Tout le monde applaudit. Au moment des questions et remarques, personne ne bouge sauf le mec : il se lve, traverse la salle et va sasseoir  loppos de sa position initiale. Fin de lhistoire.
Je reviens aux mta-tudes car je nai rien dit de laustralienne. Me cogner une dizaine de pdf en anglais pour y trouver le mme genre de  dclarations  que dans les deux autres ? La vie est trop courte. Faudra trouver autre chose.
Quant  cette brillante dduction :  Donc si les tudes aboutissent aux conclusions qu'on sait, c'est parce que les "mdicaments" homopathiques n'ont pas d'effets ? En effet, cela explique bien des choses  
elle vgte au ras des pquerettes et mon anecdote sur la peinture contient ma rponse.
Doucement avec leau sucre !
Touche_a_tout
P.S. Dtrompe-toi, je ne dfends pas lhomopathie (elle a de meilleurs avocats), je te harcle pour voir si jarrive  te faire sortir de tes gonds. Un peu comme on jetait les premiers chrtiens aux lions (tes convictions me rappellent les leurs) pour voir sils allaient abjurer.

----------


## Neckara

> Evidemment, toi qui nen commets pas (derreurs daucune sorte) tu nas pas loccasion de faire un tel aveu.


Tiens, c'est marrant, n'est-ce pas sur ce mme sujet o, en rponse  el_slapper, j'ai reconnu que j'aurais mieux d dire "catholiques" au lieu de "chrtien" ?




> La science connat les limites de la rsilience . Jappelle cela une dclaration.


Et ?





> Des 3 meta-tudes que tu cites, deux sont des dclarations. Un groupe de personnes partiales disent toutes ensemble que ceci est vrai, cela est faux. Partiales parce quen loccurrence des dfenseurs de la mdecine conventionnelle se prononcent sur une mdecine alternative : comment peuvent-elles tre impartiales ?


Une mta-tude est un "rsum critique" des tudes menes sur un sujet. Ces mta-tudes s'appuient sur, de tte, de 110  220 tudes.
Qu'est-ce qui te faut de plus ?

Quant  l'aspect partial, c'est une fumisterie. L'aspect impartial vient de la mthode scientifique. Le fait qu'ils dfendent la "mdecine conventionnelle" ou plutt mdecine tout court, vient vu fait qu'elle a t prouve. Le fait qu'ils n'aillent pas dans ton sens ne signifie pas qu'ils sont partial, juste que l'homopathie a failli  produire des preuves convaincantes.

C'est comme dire que ta calculette est partiale car elle t'affiche 7*8 = 56 alors que tu soutiens que 7*8 = 54.




> Et ce nest pas parce quelles sont nombreuses quelles ont raison : Cf Pascal : le grand nombre lemporte non parce quil a plus de raison, mais parce quil a plus de force.


Cela ne se base pas sur des avis de personnes, mais sur des tudes.




> Enfin elles ne fournissent aucun lment de preuve de ce quelles avancent.


Juste 110  220 tudes, mais en effet, aucune preuve.

N'est de pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir.




> Les maladies que nous nous sommes fabriques sont ce que certains appellent  sans doute par antiphrase  maladies de civilisation. Cancer, sida, jen passe et des meilleures.


Tu es en train de me dire qu'on a fabriqu le cancer ?  ::weird:: 




> Cest vrai que lhomopathie nutilise pas le terme placebo, cest moi qui le fais (malheur, javoue une seconde fois !). Mais elle nemploie pas non plus le mot  magique , cest toi qui le lui attribues.


Donc tu es en train de me soutenir que l'homopathie a des effets en disant qu'elle n'en a pas  ::aie:: 

Pour le mot magique, sachant que l'homopathie remet en cause toute la Science moderne, le terme magique n'est pas si inappropri que cela.




> Tu dis aussi  et d'autre part, parce que l'organisme s'adapte et """s'entrane""". Que ce soit par des effets pigntique, par le renforcement des systmes immunitaires suite  plusieurs agressions virales, de la cale qui se forme, etc.  Cest une des positions de lhomopathie que de condamner lacharnement de ta mdecine  vouloir tout radiquer par des mdicaments de plus en plus puissants, plutt que de faire confiance  cette capacit du corps   sentraner . En observant la distinction qui simpose entre affections bnignes et graves ; ne me fais pas dire ce que je ne dis pas.


Cela n'a plus grand chose  voir avec l'homopathie, mais plus avec la surmdicalisation, c'est un autre sujet.





> Au fait cest quoi  la cale qui se forme ?


Pardon, "cal".




> en revanche jai dj pas mal aval darsenic sans suites fcheuses parce quil tait normment dilu. Il nen restait pas une molcule, dis-tu ? Comment se fait-il quon constate une diffrence de rsultat entre une solution o il ne reste plus aucune molcule darsenic, cest--dire rien et une autre o il ne reste plus aucune molcule de noix vomique, soit rien ? La diffrence entre rien et rien devrait tre gale   rien. Or, jai fait lexprience quil y a quelque chose. Mon cas est sans valeur statistique ? Mais nous sommes lgion (fine allusion au terme cohorte).


Effets contextuels.

En double-aveugle, aucun effet n'est constat.
L'effet n'est donc pas d  la composition de la solution, mais  ce que tu penses avoir aval.




> Deux vieux amis se sont perdus de vue, lun deux sest expatri puis revient 20 ans plus tard et rend visite  son ami, toujours install dans le mme logement. Ils passent une excellente soire mais en partant le visiteur dit :  Cest curieux, javais gard limpression que ton appart tait trs clair et lumineux dans le temps, jai d me tromper . Lautre examine ses murs, ses plafonds, et prend conscience du fait quen 20 ans la fume de sa pipe et celle de sa chemine, les poussires et les chiures de mouches ont teint en jaune sale son logement autrefois si clair. Ds le lendemain il appelle un peintre. Peut-on dire que la visite de lami expatri a t sans effet parce quil na pas pris lui-mme le seau de peinture et le rouleau ? Encore une image, substance indigeste pour un esprit scientifique ; mais cest un peu comme cela que fonctionne lhomopathie. Potentiellement, la  gurison  est prsente mais il faut un signal pour la mettre en uvre.


Combien de fois faut-il le rpter ? *Que l'effet soit direct ou indirect n'a aucune sorte d'importance*.
Si tu prends 300 logements, et que dans la moiti d'entre eux tu envoies un expatri, tu observeras une diffrence statistique sur le fait de faire repeindre le logement. Le problme avec l'homopathie, c'est qu'il n'y a *aucune diffrence*.




> Sil sagit deffets placebo, vive le placebo.


Donc vive les charlatans qui te vendent leur "remde miracle" au prix fort, en te laissant croire que c'est un mdicament

Au del des problmes thiques qui se posent, cela induit aussi des retards de soins.




> Encore une image pour samuser : un mec va assister  une confrence sur un sujet qui le passionne : un scientifique va faire la dmonstration que le mouvement nexiste pas. Brillant expos, dductions subtiles, mthodologie scientifique irrprochable. Tout le monde applaudit. Au moment des questions et remarques, personne ne bouge sauf le mec : il se lve, traverse la salle et va sasseoir  loppos de sa position initiale. Fin de lhistoire.


Et tu me dis comment tu fais pour dmontrer quelque chose de faux via une mthodologie scientifique "irrprochable" ?

C'est comme si tu me disais qu'une personne prouvait que 1+1=3, sous les hypothses usuelles mathmatiques, via une dmonstration mathmatique irrprochable. L'nonc contient sa propre contradiction.




> Je reviens aux mta-tudes car je nai rien dit de laustralienne. Me cogner une dizaine de pdf en anglais pour y trouver le mme genre de  dclarations  que dans les deux autres ? La vie est trop courte. Faudra trouver autre chose.


Tu voulais des preuves, je te les ai donns.

Sachant qu'il y avait 4 liens, et non 3, et que la seule qui soit "dclarative" est celle de l'acadmie des sciences, qui fait rfrence  au rapport de l'EASAC, je prsume, ci-dessous, elle mme s'appuyant sur 23 rfrences:
https://www.easac.eu/fileadmin/PDF_s..._web_final.pdf




> P.S. Dtrompe-toi, je ne dfends pas lhomopathie (elle a de meilleurs avocats), je te harcle pour voir si jarrive  te faire sortir de tes gonds. Un peu comme on jetait les premiers chrtiens aux lions (tes convictions me rappellent les leurs) pour voir sils allaient abjurer.


Trs intelligent, en effet.

Encore une fois, ce ne sont pas des convictions, mais des *savoirs*, obtenu via la mthode scientifique.

----------


## ShigruM

non mais vous rpondez compltement a coter de la plaque,
pourquoi l'homme est la seul espce a avoir autant progresser technologiquement ?

les autres animaux ont connue les mmes problmes que les hommes, alors ok les singes ont un gnome diffrent, ok les singe ont dvelopper d'autres technique pour survivre.
oui et alors ? cela n'a rien a voir avec l;e fait de pouvoir peindre dans une grotte ou d'allumer un feu avec des caillou, l'un nempche pas l'autre.

on peut vivre et grimper dans les arbres mais cela n'est pas incompatible avec le fait de pouvoir cultiver ces propre lgumes plutt que de perdre ne efficacit a les ramasser dans les arbres et vivre au jours le jours.
on peut vivre dans les arbres et apprendre a maitris le feu pour loigner les prdateur et se chauffer pendant les priode les plus froides.

a part lhomme les autres espce n'ont pas cherch a en faire plus que le minimum syndicale, c'est soit une faiblesse de l'algorithme de la nature, soit une volont de l'algo pour que l'homme soit la seul espece a dominer le monde et donc faire ce qu'elle veut de son environnement et dominer l'univers tous entier.
Et la on se rapproche des prceptes du coran, l'homme est au centre de l'univers car l'homme et la seul espace capable qui modifie sont environnement au lieu de s'adapter.
Donc le destin de l'homme est de dominer l'univers et d'imposer notre civilisation au 4 coin de l'univers et mme au del si cela est possible.

c'est simplement le moyen d'tablir un quilibre dans l'univers, car un univers peupl que de morceau de caillou c'est pas top, un univers qui conoit quelque chose qui peut le modifier (l'homme) par contre c'est plus logique d'un point de vue algorithmie.

y'a t'il d'autres espece dans l'univers qui peuvent prtendre a ce destin ? peut tre mais l'homme devra un jour les exterminer si cela est le cas car c'est son destin.

----------


## Neckara

> pourquoi l'homme est la seul espce a avoir autant progresser technologiquement ?


Sur les 200 millions d'annes de son existence, la priode de ces progrs est anecdotique.
Sachant que d'autres espces sont capables d'utiliser des outils, bien que rudimentaires, et de faire preuve d'une assez bonne intelligence.




> a part lhomme les autres espce n'ont pas cherch a en faire plus que le minimum syndicale, c'est soit une faiblesse de l'algorithme de la nature, soit une volont de l'algo pour que l'homme soit la seul espece a dominer le monde et donc faire ce qu'elle veut de son environnement et dominer l'univers tous entier.


Ou tout simplement du hasard.

Tu ne peux pas dire que "l'algorithme a une faiblesse", alors que "l'algorithme" n'a aucun buts en soit.
Et si la Science et la Thorie de l'volution nous ont appris une chose, c'est que cet "algorithme" n'a aucune volont.


Ensuite, je remarque ce lger arrire-got de fanatisme,  vouloir exterminer "les autres". Bon, ici c'est tout ce qui n'est pas humain, mais  dire que c'est "tout ce qui n'est pas musulman", il n'y a qu'un pas, qu'on allgrement franchis certains extrmistes.


Dsol, j'ai pas pu rsister.

----------


## Jipt

> Dsol, j'ai pas pu rsister.


Moi non plus :



> mais  dire que c'est "tout ce qui n'est pas musulman", il n'y a qu'un pas, *qu'on allgrement franchis* certains extrmistes.


_qu'ont allgrement franchi_, ouf, a change la vie !  ::P: 

Quant aux musulmans et  leur double discours, ils commencent  me fatiguer svre... 
Trouv dans un documentaire sur Raqqa (Syrie) o tout est en ruines, aprs le dpart de l'tat islamique (sauf ceux qui se sont fondus dans la population) :


Dsol pour le point rouge mal plac, mais c'tait une image fixe donc c'est comme a et pas autrement.

Quand mme curieux, ce double discours dans lequel ils sont prts  lyncher la moindre femme laissant apercevoir un bout de peau et ce qu'on peut trouver dans une boutique de tissus (je ne parle pas du mannequin)
Si c'est propos  la vente, c'est que c'est suppos s'acheter, non ?
a doit tre torride, les nuits  la maison, l-bas,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> pourquoi l'homme est la seul espce a avoir autant progresser technologiquement ?


Je sais pas exactement.
Mais l'humain a eu conscience qu'il y a un pass et un futur.
Il a dvelopp un langage avanc, des outils, etc.

Peut-tre que d'autres espces dvelopperont quelque chose de similaire, mais a va prendre des millions d'annes (et toute forme de vie aura peut-tre disparu de la terre d'ici l...).

Comment l'intelligence est venue  l'homme



> Comment expliquer les capacits cognitives exceptionnelles qui caractrisent notre espce? Depuis l'achvement du squenage du gnome humain en 2003 puis celui du chimpanz en 2005, la chasse aux gnes pouvant rpondre  cette question est ouverte.
> 
> *Les chercheurs ont dj trouv que bien des diffrences se sont accumules entre le gnome des deux primates depuis la sparation de leur anctre commun il y a environ six millions d'annes. Par exemple, des centaines de gnes sont apparus chez l'homme par duplication d'autres dj existants et les protines issues de ces copies ont ensuite pu acqurir de nouvelles fonctions.*
> 
> les autres animaux ont connue les mmes problmes que les hommes, alors ok les singes ont un gnome diffrent, ok les singe ont dvelopper d'autres technique pour survivre.
> oui et alors ? cela n'a rien a voir avec l;e fait de pouvoir peindre dans une grotte ou d'allumer un feu avec des caillou, l'un nempche pas l'autre.





> a part lhomme les autres espce n'ont pas cherch a en faire plus que le minimum syndicale


Non a c'est faut, il y a des espces qui ont beaucoup volu en 6 millions d'annes.
C'est juste qu'ils n'ont pas dvelopp les mmes capacits que nous...
En gros l'homme a eu des points de stats en intelligence.
Mais sans a, c'est une proie hyper faible, l'humain n'a pas des capacits physique extraordinaire...




> Et la on se rapproche des prceptes du coran, l'homme est au centre de l'univers car l'homme et la seul espace capable qui modifie sont environnement au lieu de s'adapter.


Non mais c'est n'importe quoi.
Dj on ne connait rien de l'univers...
C'est hyper grand et hyper vieux.
Rien ne nous permet de dire qu'il n'a pas dj exist, qu'il n'existe pas, ou qu'il n'existera pas des formes de vies beaucoup plus avances que nous.

C'est un peu prtentieux de se croire unique...
Et ce serait triste de croire que nous sommes seuls.

En plus sur terre nous ne sommes pas les seuls  modifier notre environnement.
Le castor dEurope (Castor fiber). Regards historiques anciens et nouveaux sur un animal sauvage



> Le castor possde aussi trois comportements qui le condamnent sans rmission aux yeux des hommes. En guise de gte, il creuse des terriers dans les rives et, daprs certains contemporains, perce les digues. Ainsi, de 1885  1891, le  Syndicat des digues du Rhne de Beaucaire  la mer  alloue une prime de 15 francs par castor tu. Ensuite, le castor se nourrit dcorce et surtout ne sait pas faire la diffrence entre un saule et un peuplier de culture ou un pommier, provoquant lire des agriculteurs riverains (Rouland, 1991 : 41-42). Il barre galement des cours deau, inondant parfois des cultures en amont (Le Quellec, 1999 : 14-17). Ces deux derniers  dfauts  du castor font qu*il est un des rares animaux, avec lhomme,  savrer capable de modifier son environnement pour ladapter  ses besoins*, initiant ainsi de longs dbats savants sur la part de lintelligence et celle de linstinct dans ses ralisations (Richard, 1980 : 37-41 et 105).





> Donc le destin de l'homme est de dominer l'univers et d'imposer notre civilisation au 4 coin de l'univers et mme au del si cela est possible.


lol !
Perso je crois qu'il est probable qu'il existe des formes de vies beaucoup plus intelligente que l'homme  plusieurs endroits de l'univers.

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce mode de pense de colonisateur de merde ?
Si on croise une autre forme de vie, on a rien  lui imposer du tout...
Sinon vous pensez comme les rpublicains et leur droits de l'homme  ::vomi:: 



> Jules Ferry (28 juillet 1885)
> 
>  Messieurs, il faut parler plus haut et plus vrai ! Il faut dire ouvertement quen effet les races suprieures ont un droit vis--vis des races infrieures.  Je rpte quil y a pour les races suprieures un droit, parce quil y a un devoir pour elles. *Elles ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures*. Ces devoirs ont souvent t mconnus dans lhistoire des sicles prcdents, et certainement quand les soldats et les explorateurs espagnols introduisaient lesclavage dans lAmrique centrale, ils naccomplissaient pas leur devoir dhommes de race suprieure. Mais de nos jours, je soutiens que les nations europennes sacquittent avec largeur, grandeur et honntet de ce devoir suprieur de la civilisation.





> c'est simplement le moyen d'tablir un quilibre dans l'univers, car un univers peupl que de morceau de caillou c'est pas top, un univers qui conoit quelque chose qui peut le modifier (l'homme) par contre c'est plus logique d'un point de vue algorithmie.


Le ct positif de cette phrase, c'est qu'on peut dire que dieu est une nergie, c'est le big bang qui a cr l'univers.
Et on met d'accord les athes et les croyants.




> y'a t'il d'autres espece dans l'univers qui peuvent prtendre a ce destin ? peut tre mais l'homme devra un jour les exterminer si cela est le cas car c'est son destin.


L'univers est trop grand et va durer trop longtemps.
L'homme moderne ne va exister que pendant un flash du point de vue de l'univers.
Il existe depuis des milliards d'annes, il va exister pendant encore des milliards d'annes.

Il est possible que dans quelques sicles l'humain ait compltement disparu. (il y a plein de choses qui peuvent faire disparaitre l'humain)

===
Si on dit que l'univers est un cran 8k, l'humain n'en voit mme pas un pixel en intgralit.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quant aux musulmans et  leur double discours, ils commencent  me fatiguer svre... 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Quand mme curieux, ce discours dans lequel ils sont prts  lyncher la moindre femme laissant apercevoir un bout de peau et ce qu'on peut trouver dans une boutique de tissus (je ne parle pas du mannequin)
> Si c'est propos  la vente, c'est que c'est suppos s'acheter, non ?


C'est curieux et contradictoire, car comme pleins de monde, tu fais comme Neckara, tu assimile un groupe entier  sa petite partie extrmiste visible et tu confonds musulmans et "musulmans extrmistes dont on entend parler car ils font des choses qui nous choquent", les musulmans, c'est comme les catholiques, les fministes et les vgans, chacun vit sa foi (ou ses convictions) comme il le souhaite, et au niveau qu'il le souhaite, donc c'est normal que tous ne fassent pas tout 100%  l'identique.

Pour imager avec le cas des vgans :

- certains considrent que tu si tu as un animal de compagnie, tu n'es pas vraiment vgan, d'autres considrent que a passe.
- certains considrent que manger les oeufs d'une poule que tu lve en toute libert sur ton terrain n'est pas vgan, d'autre que a passe.
- etc etc.

Et pourtant, ils se considrent tous eux-mmes vgans, et aucun d'eux n'a vraiment tord, car chacun vit sa conviction avec son propre curseur.


Aujourd'hui, si on regarde chez les catholiques, il y a une parti d'extrmistes qui pratique la dgradation de biens privs / publiques, ou qui veulent faire interdire certains trucs car ils considrent cela comme de la sorcellerie et donc un acte du diable (genre les cartes Magic ou Harry Potter, je vous laisse cerner le niveau). Et pourtant, quand on parle des catholiques, on ne parle pas de ces gens l, qui sont pourtant limites les seuls  prendre les crits au pied de la lettre. Pour nous les catholiques, c'est ceux qui croient vaguement  Dieu et Jesus, alors que pour la grosse majorit (du moins en France), ils ne suivent limite plus aucun prcepte de la Bible, et ne vont mme plus  l'glise. 

Dans un cas on considre le groupe par sa majorit qui au final, ne croit plus vraiment ou de trs loin, et de l'autre, on considre le groupe par son infime minorit qui tue des gens.

Ah les doubles standards...

----------


## touche_a_tout

Salut,
Tu as bien fait de me signaler ce lien (qui ntait pas en bleu, de sorte que je ne lai pas cliqu) :



> J'ai mieux que cela: des mta-tudes.
> http://www.health.gov.au/internet/main/publishing.nsf/content/0E9129B3574FCA53CA257BF0001ACD11/$File/Natural%20Therapies%20Overview%20Report%20Final%20with%20copyright%2011%20March.pdf


Moi, a me fait marrer : des gens reoivent prs de 700 documents  tudier et demble ils en mettent 9 sur 10 au panier pour des raisons qui leur sont propres (et quils nillustrent pas, mme sils les formulent). Combien de fois as-tu reproch  tes interlocuteurs dcarter ce qui les gne ? Tes experts ne font rien dautre. 
Mais tu as raison, nous  nirons pas jusque-l  sur les pas du prophte. Et je parle bien de Neckara, je ne mets pas de majuscule  ce prophte-l. Pour moi, la cause est entendue : je ne suis pas assez avanc. 
Bon vent.
touche_a_tout

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trouv dans un documentaire sur Raqqa (Syrie) o tout est en ruines, aprs le dpart de l'tat islamique


Alors en fait en Syrie il n'y a pas 100% de musulman.
Le gouvernement Assad protge des minorits.
Ces chrtiens de Syrie qui comptent sur la protection de Bachar el-Assad
Dmographie de la Syrie - Composition ethnique au XXIe sicle



> Environ 10 % de la population syrienne est chrtienne.





> Quand mme curieux, ce double discours dans lequel ils sont prts  lyncher la moindre femme laissant apercevoir un bout de peau et ce qu'on peut trouver dans une boutique de tissus (je ne parle pas du mannequin)


- ils ne sont pas tous musulman
- les musulmans ne sont pas tous hardcore au niveau de la pudeur
-  la maison ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent

Il faut rappeler que la burqa n'a rien a voir avec la religion, c'est juste  la mode en Arabie Saoudite.
En Occident il y a les yogas pants en Arabie Saoudite c'est plus la burqa...




> Aujourd'hui, si on regarde chez les catholiques, il y a une parti d'extrmistes qui pratique la dgradation de biens privs / publiques, ou qui veulent faire interdire certains trucs car ils considrent cela comme de la sorcellerie et donc un acte du diable


De quoi est-ce que vous parlez ?
Je n'ai jamais entendu a de toute ma vie !
Qu'est-ce qui a t dgrad par des extrmistes catholiques exactement ?

Il parait qu'il existe des extrmistes catholiques mais je ne les ai jamais trop vu...
Les catholiques n'ont aucun pouvoir en France, les extrmistes ne risquent pas d'en avoir plus.

----------


## Neckara

> chacun vit sa foi (ou ses convictions) comme il le souhaite, et au niveau qu'il le souhaite


Non, et c'est justement l le problme.




> Et pourtant, ils se considrent tous eux-mmes vgans, et aucun d'eux n'a vraiment tord, car chacun vit sa conviction avec son propre curseur.


Si tu ne suis pas le dogme, tu peux te considrer comme tu veux, tu n'en seras pas.





> Dans un cas on considre le groupe par sa majorit qui au final, ne croit plus vraiment ou de trs loin, et de l'autre, on considre le groupe par son infime minorit qui tue des gens.
> 
> Ah les doubles standards...


Parce que dans un cas, le dogme est dtermin centralement par un pape et est suivi par la majorit, quand dans l'autre cas, le dogme est dtermin par un livre, et n'est suivi correctement que par une minorit qui le force aux autres, avec une complaisance de la majorit.

----------


## Neckara

> Moi, a me fait marrer : des gens reoivent prs de 700 documents  tudier et demble ils en mettent 9 sur 10 au panier pour des raisons qui leur sont propres (et quils nillustrent pas, mme sils les formulent). Combien de fois as-tu reproch  tes interlocuteurs dcarter ce qui les gne ? Tes experts ne font rien dautre.


Parce qu'il y a ce qu'on appelle un protocole scientifique, et qu'on sait que les tudes qui ne suivent pas ces protocoles ne sont pas exploitables.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> De quoi est-ce que vous parlez ?
> Je n'ai jamais entendu a de toute ma vie !
> Qu'est-ce qui a t dgrad par des extrmistes catholiques exactement ?


Je ne sais pas, par exemple, le matriel du HellFest, qui a dj t dtruit plusieurs fois.

Ou toujours sur le HellFest, on peut parler de nos "amis" du parti chrtien-dmocrate avec leur gourou Christine Boutin, qui est revenu plusieurs fois  la charge  l'Assemble pour faire interdire le festival sous prtexte que c'tait un truc satanique (car oui, contrairement aux musulmans extrmistes, les cathos extrmistes ont un parti politique qui sige(ait ?)  l'Assemble). 






> Si tu ne suis pas le dogme, tu peux te considrer comme tu veux, tu n'en seras pas.


Et pourtant, la trs grosse majorit des musulmans, ne suit pas le livre  100% et est bien consciente que ces crits sont d'un autre temps et  adapter  notre poque.





> Parce que dans un cas, le dogme est dtermin centralement par un pape et est suivi par la majorit, quand dans l'autre cas, le dogme est dtermin par un livre, et n'est suivi correctement que par une minorit qui le force aux autres, avec une complaisance de la majorit.


Ce qui est faux.

La seule diffrence, c'est que oui, d'un ct tout passe par le Pape (enfin en thorie) qui lui aussi, se contente d'appliquer de plus ou moins les crits en essayant de (peu) s'adapter  notre poque hein, alors que de l'autre chaque Imam peut un peu faire  sa sauce, sauf que, et la encore c'est la que ton amalgame entre en jeu, la plus grosse partie des Imams ne demande pas de suivre le livre  la lettre, et s'adapte galement  notre poque, d'o le fait que la majorit des musulmans ne soient pas des terroristes. 

Les extrmistes chrtiens aussi prennent le livre au pied de la lettre, et encore une fois, on ne parle jamais d'eux pour dfinir les croyants chrtiens. Et je ne vois pas non plus les chrtiens "non-extrmistes" se dmarquer des extrmistes en se ddouanant de leur action, la o au contraire, la plupart des musulmans le font et rappellent que ce que font les terroristes, ce n'est pas l'Islam.

Tu peux essayer de te justifier comme tu veux, tu appliques un traitement diffrent  deux choses beaucoup plus identiques que tu ne veux bien l'admettre. 

Comme tu as rtorqu  quelqu'un d'autre : il n'y a pas plus aveugle que celui qui en veut pas voir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne sais pas, par exemple, le matriel du HellFest, qui a dj t dtruit plusieurs fois.


AAAAH ! lol
Ce n'est que a...
Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problme pour le HellFest.  ::ptdr:: 
Ce ne sont pas 3 vieux qui font 2 tags qui vont menacer un festival norme comme le HellFest...

Il y a beaucoup plus de catholiques qui participent au HellFest que de catholiques qui luttent contre le HellFest.

----------


## Neckara

> Et pourtant, la trs grosse majorit des musulmans, ne suit pas le livre  100% et est bien consciente que ces crits sont d'un autre temps et  adapter  notre poque.


Vu les sondages qu'on peut se payer, permets-moi d'mettre quelques doutes.

De plus, le problme est que lorsque ces musulmans vont vouloir s'investir dans leur religion pour X ou Y raisons, e.g. retrouver ses racines, faire ses preuves, par spiritualit, etc. Ils vont se reporter au Coran, avec les rsultats qu'on connat

D'ailleurs ne pas "suivre le livre  100%" est interdit par leur religion une contradiction dangereuse.





> La seule diffrence, c'est que oui, d'un ct tout passe par le Pape (enfin en thorie) qui lui aussi, se contente d'appliquer de plus ou moins les crits en essayant de (peu) s'adapter  notre poque hein, alors que de l'autre chaque Imam peut un peu faire  sa sauce, sauf que, et la encore c'est la que ton amalgame entre en jeu, la plus grosse partie des Imams ne demande pas de suivre le livre  la lettre, et s'adapte galement  notre poque, d'o le fait que la majorit des musulmans ne soient pas des terroristes.


Un Imam n'a pas du tout le mme poids que le pape.
Sachant que si un Imam "ne te plat pas", tu n'es pas oblig d'tre d'accord avec lui, ce n'est qu'un homme, et tu peux en trouver un autre.

Sachant que si chaque Imam "fait un peu  sa sauce", mme si "la plus grosse partie des Imams" ne demandent pas de suivre le livre  la lettre, il n'en suffit dj que d'une minorit pour provoquer de gros dgts. Ensuite, comme je l'ai dit, ce qui est enseign aux enfants, mme par les plus "modrs" reste tout de mme assez "douteux".




> Les extrmistes chrtiens aussi prennent le livre au pied de la lettre, et encore une fois, on ne parle jamais d'eux pour dfinir les croyants chrtiens. Et je ne vois pas non plus les chrtiens "non-extrmistes" se dmarquer des extrmistes en se ddouanant de leur action


Parce que la reprsentation du christianisme se fait  travers le pape.
Le livre religieux n'a pas du tout la mme valeur entre les deux religions.




> la o au contraire, la plupart des musulmans le font et rappellent que ce que font les terroristes, ce n'est pas l'Islam.


Ce qui est un enfumage et un mensonge des plus honteux, car les terroristes font *exactement* l'Islam.
Sans compter que pour se "dmarquer" l aussi l'ambigut n'est pas franchement bien lev




> Tu peux essayer de te justifier comme tu veux, tu appliques un traitement diffrent  deux choses beaucoup plus identiques que tu ne veux bien l'admettre.
> 
> Comme tu as rtorqu  quelqu'un d'autre : il n'y a pas plus aveugle que celui qui en veut pas voir.


Et tu ne veux pas voir que la structure du dogme n'est pas la mme dans les deux religions.

Mme le texte religieux n'est pas le mme dans son criture, le Coran tant un texte juridique.
La valeur du texte religieux n'est pas le mme, dans un cas, c'est plusieurs livres crit par des hommes, et modifis au court du temps, et dans l'autre, c'est le verbatim de la parole du dieu.
Sans compter que dans un cas, tu as une reprsentation centrale qui outrepasse le texte religieux et dans l'autre une absence de telle reprsentation.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> AAAAH ! lol
> Ce n'est que a...
> Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problme pour le HellFest. 
> Ce ne sont pas 3 vieux qui font 2 tags qui vont menacer un festival norme comme le HellFest...


On ne parle pas de 2 tags, mais de destruction de matriel, c'est pourtant les mots que j'ai employ dans le message que tu cite, et c'est crit en bon franais...

Et si c'est un problme, car comme pratiquement tous les festivals en France, le HellFest n'est pas toujours rentable, qu'ils emploient du monde  temps plein en CDI toute l'anne, et qu'ils ont autre chose  faire que de racheter du matriel qui tait en parfait tat  cause de quelques cons catholiques.


Sinon c'est comme les attentats terroristes, je pourrais dire "ce n'est que a", il y a des milliers de gens qui meurent tous les jours partout dans le monde, on n'est pas  15 ou 20 prs. On peut toujours tout relativiser par rapport  autre chose, cela ne signifie pas pour autant qu'on doit en diminuer les actes de chacun...


Et ce n'tait "qu'un" exemple !

On peut aussi parl des cathos d'extrme-droite qui manifestaient dans la rue contre la prire de rue (alors que ce n'est pas illgal), et qui en ont profiter pour tabasser un passant black qui passait dans la rue.

Etc. etc. mais oui, quand c'est des blancs catholiques qui font des trucs punis par la loi, ce n'est pas trs grave, aprs tout, il y a les mchants musulmans qui font pire LOL.

 ::roll::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> snip


Je n'irai pas plus loin.

Je ne remets pas en cause le fait que tout ne soit pas  100% identique au niveau des dogmes sur le papier, je te dis juste que grosso merdo, dans les faits, a fonctionne tout de mme de faon assez similaire que tu le veuille ou non, au moins suffisamment pour que cela soit trait identiquement dans la faon de dfinir ses membres, et que de toutes faons, toutes tes assertions ne sont que le rsultat de ton propre ressenti, et donc en aucun cas une vrit ou quoi que ce soit d'autre.

Donc je te laisserai avoir le dernier mot, car en plus, tu semble avoir galement un master en islamisme option connaissance du Coran, puisque tu es plus apte  dfinir qui est musulman ou non que les musulmans eux-mmes... 

Donc comme lors de toutes tes interventions sur ce forum, j'admets que tu as la science infuse sur tous les sujets possibles et imaginables, ce qui te permets de mieux savoir les choses que les concerns eux-mmes, je ne savais pas que tu tais la reprsentation humaine de Deep Thought et je m'en excuse.





> D'ailleurs ne pas "suivre le livre  100%" est interdit par leur religion une contradiction dangereuse.


Oui comme chez les chrtiens, o le fait de pcher et ne pas suivre tous les prceptes de Dieu te mne en enfer, et vu qu'aujourd'hui la plupart des catho ne respectent pas 100% des prceptes, c'est l qu'ils finiront tous, et pourtant, vous les considrez quand mme comme des cathos, et non pas comme des terroristes ou des athes ou que sais-je encore.

Chez les musulmans, ne pas suivre le livre, ce n'est pas tre musulman, mais chez les cathos a passe ? Et tu ne fais pas de double standard ?  ::ptdr:: 





> La valeur du texte religieux n'est pas le mme, dans un cas, c'est plusieurs livres crit par des hommes, et modifis au court du temps, et dans l'autre, c'est le verbatim de la parole du dieu.


verbatim de la parole du dieu, crit par des hommes, et qui connait plusieurs versions galement. C'est vrai que cela n'a rien  voir du tout !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui est un enfumage et un mensonge des plus honteux, car les terroristes font *exactement* l'Islam.


a c'est ce que le systme veut que vous pensiez.
On essaie de crer de l'islamophobie en France, tout en faisant entrant le maximum d'immigrs musulman...

Il faut interprter le coran avec beaucoup de mauvaise foie pour comprendre qu'il incite  devenir terroriste.
Les musulmans ne soutiennent pas le terrorisme.
Bon alors ok quand les locaux de Charlie Hebdo ont t attaqu, certains musulmans ont dclar que le journal l'avait bien cherch.
Mais a ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont d'accord avec l'action, a veut dire que Charlie Hebdo attaquait souvent leur prophte.

Les terroristes n'ont rien compris  l'islam, gnralement ce sont des dlinquants manipul, des nouveaux converti en prison.
Y'en a un c'tait un homosexuelle cocanomane, a fait pas trs musulman...
Attentat de Nice : le sidrant profil du terroriste



> Les noms de nombreuses conqutes fminines, mais aussi masculines, ont t identifis dans son tlphone portable. La plupart d'entre elles ont t auditionnes, et notamment *un homme de 73 ans, prsent comme le principal amant* de celui que Daech a dcrit comme un de ses soldats dans sa revendication, samedi.  Ce terroriste peut tre qualifi d'obsd sexuel au regard des auditions de ses diffrent(e)s partenaires, commente un proche de l'affaire.


Mohamed Lahouaiej Bouhlel, un homme dcrit comme violent, buvant et "se foutant de la religion"




> On ne parle pas de 2 tags, mais de destruction de matriel


J'ai pas trouv d'article l dessus.
a doit tre hyper ngligeable comme truc.
Je ne pense pas que a produise du stress chez les organisateurs du festival.

L'HellFest c'est une grosse fte commerciale, il y a plein de merchandising, les billets sont hyper cher, ils sont vendu en un instant avec que le moindre nom de groupe soit annonc.
Quelques catholiques extrmistes ne reprsentent clairement pas une menace pour eux...

Non mais ok, si vous voulez il y a 2, 3 gens qui n'aiment pas le HellFest qui ont fait des dgradations.
a va comme extrmisme on a vu pire...
Les extrmistes fministes, vegans, lgbt, franc-maons on un pouvoir de nuisance beaucoup plus puissants.




> On peut aussi parl des cathos d'extrme-droite qui manifestaient dans la rue contre la prire de rue


Il n'y a rien qui indique qu'ils sont catholiques !
Le problme c'est que les musulmans n'avaient pas de lieu pour prier, le problme ce n'est pas que certaines personnes aient gueul...
Gnralement ceux qui sont le plus violent avec ceux qui pratiquent leur religion sont athes.

Non, les prires de rue ne sont pas interdites en France mais...



> Daprs la dclaration des Droits de lHomme et du Citoyen de 1789, qui figure dans le prambule de la Constitution, nul ne doit tre inquit pour ses opinions, mme religieuses, pourvu que leur manifestation ne trouble pas lordre public tabli par la loi. La libert de conscience garantit donc le droit de prier dans la rue. *La seule limitation  ce droit concerne le possible trouble  lordre public quelles pourraient constituer, comme par exemple lobstruction non autorise dune voie de passage.*


Clichy : les prires de rue juges illgales



> *LUnion des associations musulmanes de Clichy et son prsident sont condamns  verser un total de 27 000*  pour manifestation sans autorisation aprs 34 prires de rue.


Les catholiques n'ont pas de pouvoir en France aujourd'hui, ils sont mpris, ignor, moqu, alors qu'en ralit ils drangent personne...
Il n'y a pas un puissant lobby catholique en France.
Par contre j'en connais d'autres des lobbys influent en France...

Les catholiques et les musulmans sont dans le mme panier, ils sont les victimes du mme systme.
Ils devraient s'allier pour se dfendre.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> P.S. Dtrompe-toi, je ne dfends pas lhomopathie (elle a de meilleurs avocats), je te harcle pour voir si jarrive  te faire sortir de tes gonds. Un peu comme on jetait les premiers chrtiens aux lions (tes convictions me rappellent les leurs) pour voir sils allaient abjurer.


Parce-que la force de la conviction fait la vrit??? C'est quoi ces conneries??? Parce-que des millions de gens croient que la terre est plate, et que leur proportion va croissante, a veut dire que la terre est de plus en plus plate? Parceque les nazis onet t des millions  prfrer se faire tuer au combat que de voir leur systme s'effondrer, leur systme tait le meilleur possible?

Non, plein de gens ont des convictions trs fortes, et sont compltement dans le faux. Mme des gens pas idiots.

Sur le sujet de l'homopathie, Neckara a raison, no pas parce-que sa conviction est plus forte, mais parce-qu'il a des preuves, lui. Nous sommes en 2018, et un gars qui cite des tudes scientifiques se fait moinsser par des gens qui se contentent de dire "_moi j'y crois plus que toi donc j'ai raison et t'as tort, alors la ferme_". Sur un forum d'informaticiens, gens senss avoir un minimum de culture scientifique. Je crois que je vais aller vomir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sur un forum d'informaticiens, gens senss avoir un minimum de culture scientifique. Je crois que je vais aller vomir.


Il serait temps, a fait des mois que a dure.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Mais c'est comme a dans pratiquement tous les sujets, suffit de tirer sur 2/3 ambulances, parler des sujets putaclics du moment, et hop, en face tu peux avoir tous les liens, les sources et les arguments que tu veux, cela n'aura aucun poids face  2/3 diffamations bien populistes qui tapent sur un politicien X ou Y ou des affirmations confirmant les croyances de gens mme sans rien derrire. 

Faut pas croire, y'a autant de "dbiles" (mme si le mot est trop fort pour certains et pas assez pour d'autres) chez les informaticiens que dans les autres branches.


Et puis bon aprs tout, comme dirait un intellectuel de notre temps "chacun a bien le droit de penser ce qu'il veut !" 






> Je ne pense pas que a produise du stress chez les organisateurs du festival.


Bah oui, quand tu organise un festival avec plusieurs dizaines de milliers de personnes, devoir racheter / reconstruire tous les dcors quelques temps avant le festoche alors que ce n'tait prvu ni dans le programme ni dans le budget, cela ne doit pas tre stressant du tout...

Tu n'as pas du organiser grand chose dans ta vie...





> Quelques catholiques extrmistes ne reprsentent clairement pas une menace pour eux...


Mais menace ou pas on s'en fou, ce n'est pas le sujet, ni la raison de pourquoi je parle de a... 


Mon pauvre, la bougie de ton intelligence n'clairera efficacement ta vie que le jour o tu arrteras de souffler toi-mme dessus...

----------


## Ryu2000

> devoir racheter / reconstruire tous les dcors quelques temps avant le festoche


Non mais arrte dexagrer...
J'ai fais des recherches et j'ai trouv aucune info sur ce sujet (pourtant les mdias adorent critiquer les catholiques, donc a devrait tre hyper facile  trouver).
Quand est-ce que des extrmistes catholiques ont dtruit 100% des dcors du HellFest ?

Bon admettons, des catholiques ont dtruit 100% des dcors du HellFest, au final le festival s'est en sortie.
Il est toujours norme, il n'est toujours pas menac, tout va bien.
Il n'y a pas de retard, il n'y a pas de dficit.

Les extrmistes catholiques sont les moins dangereux et les moins puissants des extrmistes  ::P: 
En tout cas, ils ne me font pas peur.
Contrairement  d'autres groupes dextrmistes comme les antifas ou la LDJ, qui cassent des gueules et qui sont protg par la police...

Enfin bref, c'est pas le sujet.
Si vous voulez il existe un puissant rseau de catholiques...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Enfin bref, c'est pas le sujet.
> Si vous voulez il existe un puissant rseau de catholiques...


Oui ce n'est pas le sujet, c'est justement ce que je viens de dire, c'est toi qui renchrit la dessus car tu n'as toujours pas compris pourquoi j'ai parl de a  la base.

Et je te prie de me citer  quel moment j'ai dit qu'il existait un "puissant rseau catholique" ?

Tu ne piges strictement rien  ce que tu lis encore une fois.  ::roll:: 


Edit: soit-dit en passant, on peut encore admirer tes capacits de recherche d'informations :




> J'ai fais des recherches et j'ai trouv aucune info sur ce sujet (pourtant les mdias adorent critiquer les catholiques, donc a devrait tre hyper facile  trouver).





Rsultats d'une recherche d'approximativement 1,5 s (allez, peut-tre 3s le temps de tout taper et de faire entrer) sur Google.

Tu es sr d'tre informaticien ? Car j'ai l'impression que rien que la simple utilisation de Google est dj relativement difficile...

----------


## ShigruM

> Parce-que la force de la conviction fait la vrit??? C'est quoi ces conneries??? Parce-que des millions de gens croient que la terre est plate, et que leur proportion va croissante, a veut dire que la terre est de plus en plus plate? Parceque les nazis onet t des millions  prfrer se faire tuer au combat que de voir leur systme s'effondrer, leur systme tait le meilleur possible?
> 
> Non, plein de gens ont des convictions trs fortes, et sont compltement dans le faux. Mme des gens pas idiots.
> 
> Sur le sujet de l'homopathie, Neckara a raison, no pas parce-que sa conviction est plus forte, mais parce-qu'il a des preuves, lui. Nous sommes en 2018, et un gars qui cite des tudes scientifiques se fait moinsser par des gens qui se contentent de dire "_moi j'y crois plus que toi donc j'ai raison et t'as tort, alors la ferme_". Sur un forum d'informaticiens, gens senss avoir un minimum de culture scientifique. Je crois que je vais aller vomir.


si la majorit est convaincue et satisfaite du systme alors oui c'est le meilleur systme possible.
quand je vois le monde d'aujourd'hui, je me dis que l'on vivait pas plus mal dans les annes 30 ou  l'age fodale.
il faut savoir qu'a l'poque par exemple les gueux ne bossait pas l'hiver par exemple, ou encore dans les annes ou un type a donner le pleins emploie  tous un peuple a la ruine et a construit de bonne infrastructure toute neuve, les allemands ont connu leurs premire vacances  la plage en partant en voiture Volkswagen a cette poque...

en tous cas je ne suis pas convaincue que le monde d'aujourd'hui soit prfrable a celui dantan. quand je vois toute cette souffrance et toute cette haine il y'en avais moins avant, les gens croyait en quelque chose et t rassembl autours de mme culture et de mme religion, aujourd'hui en France par exemple avec un tels brassage c'est juste le bordel, ce n'est pas de la haine envers l'autre mais du dsespoirs.

en tant qu'algrien par exemple je n'ai pas de haine envers les franais, mais je suis juste dsesprer de les voir vivre au dessus des ressources que la plante fournie, tous ce gaspillage de nourriture ou d'eau... alors que chez moi il n'ya pas cela, on vit avec 400/mois et on en gaspille rien. on change pas de smartphone chaque annes.

----------


## Neckara

> Donc je te laisserai avoir le dernier mot, car en plus, tu semble avoir galement un master en islamisme option connaissance du Coran, puisque tu es plus apte  dfinir qui est musulman ou non que les musulmans eux-mmes...


On n'est pas sous le simple prtexte qu'on prtend tre.

La religion musulmane a un dogme, et se dfini par rapport au Coran applicable "en tout temps et en tout lieux". Ne pas suivre le Coran, c'est ne pas suivre ce dogme, et donc ne pas tre "des vrais" musulmans.
Slectionner ce qu'on veut ou non suivre, *est interdit par le dogme*, comme tant l'une des fautes les plus graves (incroyance). Et c'est bien de cette dissonance qu'origine le radicalisme, quand le croyant veut devenir un "vrai croyant".

Contrairement  la religion chrtienne, qui au lieu de se dfinir par rapport  un livre, se dfini par rapport  un leader religieux qui contrle le dogme. La parole de ce leader religieux a plus de valeur que le texte religieux. La parole du dieu est reprsent par ce leader, et est donc plus "actuelle" que le livre.





> Je ne remets pas en cause le fait que tout ne  soit pas  100% identique au niveau des dogmes sur le papier, je te dis  juste que grosso merdo, dans les faits, a fonctionne tout de mme de  faon assez similaire que tu le veuille ou non, au moins suffisamment  pour que cela soit trait identiquement dans la faon de dfinir ses  membres


Ce n'est pas la mme structure, et ce n'est pas le mme fonctionnement.

Notamment la religion chrtienne a beaucoup volu depuis sa cration, et se modernise, bien qu'avec un lger retard/dcalage avec notre poque. La religion musulmane est fige car se base sur un texte fig.
Le Coran est un texte juridique, quand la Bible est une collection de textes se contredisants parfois, dont on n'est pas sr de l'intgrit, avec des rcits mythologiques donnant parfois des conseils au lieu de lois. Prendre du recul par rapport  la Bible est beaucoup plus facile avec moins de dissonances.

Le prophte mme est diffrent, le premier vient pour "amour et bont", le second, pour conqurir et massacrer les infidles.
Le modle a suivre est bien diffrent pour les croyants. Il y a de grosses diffrences fondamentale dans la structure du dogme, ce qui influence le comportement des croyants et l'volution du dogme.


Il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre ces deux dogmes lis  leur structure, tu ne peux pas juste le nier parce que cela t'arranges. L'un suit un livre, l'autre un homme.
Dans le premier cas, ceux qui ne suivent pas le livre ne sont pas de cette religion, et dans le second cas, ceux qui ne suivent pas l'homme ne sont pas de cette religion, c'est aussi simple que cela.




> Donc comme lors de toutes tes interventions sur ce forum, j'admets que tu as la science infuse sur tous les sujets possibles et imaginables, ce qui te permets de mieux savoir les choses que les concerns eux-mmes, je ne savais pas que tu tais la reprsentation humaine de Deep Thought et je m'en excuse.


Les membres de l'EI disaient bien que ces personnes n'taient pas de "vrais" musulmans.




> Oui comme chez les chrtiens, o le fait de pcher et ne pas suivre tous les prceptes de Dieu te mne en enfer, et vu qu'aujourd'hui la plupart des catho ne respectent pas 100% des prceptes, c'est l qu'ils finiront tous, et pourtant, vous les considrez quand mme comme des cathos, et non pas comme des terroristes ou des athes ou que sais-je encore.
> Chez les musulmans, ne pas suivre le livre, ce n'est pas tre musulman,  mais chez les cathos a passe ? Et tu ne fais pas de double standard ?


Chez les chrtiens, c'est la parole du pape qui fixe le dogme, et ce ds les dbuts de la religion.
La parole du pape, reprsentation du dieu sur Terre, est plus forte que le texte sacr, c'est si dur  comprendre ?




> verbatim de la parole du dieu, crit par des hommes, et qui connait plusieurs versions galement. C'est vrai que cela n'a rien  voir du tout !


C'est nanmoins ce que le dogme dit.





> Les terroristes n'ont rien compris  l'islam, [...]


Ils ont pourtant bien compris les 70 vierges et le massacre des infidles...




> Y'en a un c'tait un homosexuelle cocanomane, a fait pas trs musulman...
> Attentat de Nice : le sidrant profil du terroriste
> 
> Mohamed Lahouaiej Bouhlel, un homme dcrit comme violent, buvant et "se foutant de la religion"


Le terrorisme est justement le moyen pour eux de se racheter auprs de leur dieu.

----------


## el_slapper

> si la majorit est convaincue et satisfaite du systme alors oui c'est le meilleur systme possible.(.../...)






> en tant qu'algrien par exemple je n'ai pas de haine envers les franais, mais je suis juste dsesprer de les voir vivre au dessus des ressources que la plante fournie, tous ce gaspillage de nourriture ou d'eau... alors que chez moi il n'ya pas cela, on vit avec 400/mois et on en gaspille rien. on change pas de smartphone chaque annes.


Les deux sont quand mme en relation, et c'est fort de caf : je parle des nazis, et tu me rponds que c'est le meilleur systme possible. Et aprs, tu te plains du traitement que te font les Franais. Eux,  ma connaissance, n'ont pas, en ce moment, de trains emmenant en masse une minorit ethnique vers des camps de la mort. D'ailleurs, vu l'ambiance en ce moment, la minorit cible, de nos jours, a serait plutt les arabes. Eh bien non, nous ne les exterminons pas. Je nous considre donc comme moins horribles que les nazis. Si toi tu considre que nous sommes pires qu'eux, alors que nous n'allons mme pas envahir ton pays pour t'excuter _personnellement_, alors tu n'as rien compris  l'histoire de l'humanit.

----------


## Neckara

> il faut savoir qu'a l'poque par exemple les gueux ne bossait pas l'hiver par exemple


Ils ne bossaient peut-tre pas l'hiver (je n'ai pas vrifi), mais :
ils crevaient de froids, de faims, ou de maladie ;ils bossaient plus que 35h par semaines, et sur des tches physiques et pnibles ;ne pouvaient pas trop ouvrir leur gueule, et sans libert de culte ;on leur demandait de se battre pour le seigneur ;seigneur qui avait un droit de cuissage ;etc.




> en tous cas je ne suis pas convaincue que le monde d'aujourd'hui soit prfrable a celui dantan. quand je vois toute cette souffrance et toute cette haine il y'en avais moins avant, les gens croyait en quelque chose et t rassembl autours de mme culture et de mme religion, [...]


Et se foutaient constamment sur la gueule...




> en tant qu'algrien par exemple je n'ai pas de haine envers les franais, mais je suis juste dsesprer de les voir vivre au dessus des ressources que la plante fournie, tous ce gaspillage de nourriture ou d'eau... alors que chez moi il n'ya pas cela, on vit avec 400/mois et on en gaspille rien. on change pas de smartphone chaque annes.


Je ne gaspilles rien, et je ne change pas de smartphone chaque anne.
On ne vit pas vraiment au-dessus des ressources que la plante fournie (le calcul des 2,5 Terres ayant t fait  dmographie constante).

La nourriture et l'eau, on est autosuffisant, c'est  dire qu'on a une population adapte aux terres qu'on occupe.

----------


## el_slapper

> La religion musulmane a un dogme, et se dfini par rapport au Coran applicable "en tout temps et en tout lieux". Ne pas suivre le Coran, c'est ne pas suivre ce dogme, et donc ne pas tre "des vrais" musulmans.
> Slectionner ce qu'on veut ou non suivre, *est interdit par le dogme*, comme tant l'une des fautes les plus graves (incroyance). Et c'est bien de cette dissonance qu'origine le radicalisme, quand le croyant veut devenir un "vrai croyant".


J'ai comme un doute, mais je ne m'y connais pas assez pour trancher. En revanche, sur le point suivant, j'ai assez de billes pour te contredire.




> Contrairement  la religion chrtienne, qui au lieu de se dfinir par rapport  un livre, se dfini par rapport  un leader religieux qui contrle le dogme. La parole de ce leader religieux a plus de valeur que le texte religieux. La parole du dieu est reprsent par ce leader, et est donc plus "actuelle" que le livre.(.../...)


Euh, comment dire, juste non? Les obdiences chrtiennes(plus de 40,000 la dernire fois que j'ai regarder les chiffres des fous qui s'amusent  compter, a change tous les jours) se dfinissent certes par un dogme, mais ce dogme n'a d'autorit que si il arrive  convaincre le croyant qu'il est la seule manation possible de la Bible.

Au final, chacune de ces obdiences prtendra mieux comprendre la Bible que les autres. Pas que la Bible est moins importante que le chef(mme si dans la tte du chef, c'est probablement l'ide - il ne faut surtout pas que a se sache).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils ont pourtant bien compris les 70 vierges et le massacre des infidles...


C'est une fausse ide reue.
L'histoire des 72 vierges c'est un mythe.

Un prdicateur australien tord le cou au mythe des 72 vierges, car moralement inacceptable



> Tordant le cou  ce mythe pour mieux mettre en avant lgalit hommes-femmes prne par le Coran, ce prcheur de la bonne parole insiste sur le fait que  Dieu ne peut pas rcompenser les hommes avec des femmes , pour la simple et bonne raison que  les femmes ne sont pas des objets . Il rappelle aussi que le Paradis en islam est un vaste jardin luxuriant, rempli de bienfaits et de plaisirs, o coulent des  rivires  et abonde de  la nourriture dlicieuse , mais sans que des  vierges soient  la disposition des croyants .


Houri



> Sous le pseudonyme de Christoph Luxenberg, un spcialiste allemand du Coran publie en 2000 un livre intitul Lecture syro-aramenne du Coran : une contribution pour dcoder la langue du Coran dans lequel une lecture syro-aramenne du Coran le conduit  penser  une utilisation errone du mot houri. Le texte original ferait rfrence  des  raisins blancs  plutt qu' des  vierges  en guise de rcompenses clestes.


Bon aprs il existe peut-tre des imams qui disent que a existe et parmi eux certains appellent peut-tre  tuer des gens.
Que la France commence par interdire les mosques financ par lArabie Saoudite et le Qatar...




> Le terrorisme est justement le moyen pour eux de se racheter auprs de leur dieu.


Je sais pas...
Le gars qui arrive en prison n'est pas forcment croyant  la base, et  la fin il fini avec le cerveau lav.

====
Suivre le coran a ne transforme pas les gens en terroriste.
Ils se sont fait manipuler.
Les groupes comme Daesh sont compos de mercenaires grassement pay.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> en tant qu'algrien par exemple je n'ai pas de haine envers les franais, mais je suis juste dsesprer de les voir vivre au dessus des ressources que la plante fournie, tous ce gaspillage de nourriture ou d'eau... alors que chez moi il n'ya pas cela, on vit avec 400/mois et on en gaspille rien. *on change pas de smartphone chaque annes.*


Je te rassure, c'est pareil pour la majorit des franais.

Idem, vous vivez avec 400/mois, mais est-ce que tous les produits et les loyers sont au mme prix qu'en France ? Il ne faut pas comparer que les salaires, mais le cot de la vie galement. Ca se trouve, quelqu'un au SMIC ici, galre pratiquement autant que quelqu'un avec 400 au bled, tout dpend du ration gain / dpenses.


Aprs oui, en moyenne, on vit au-dessus de ce que l'on devrait, a je te l'accorde volontiers, car cela fait plusieurs dizaines d'annes qu'on nous pousse  le faire, qu'on nous dit qu'on y a droit, que ceci que cela, et c'est devenu une habitude puisque l'on baigne la-dedans depuis tout petit pour la plupart, tout comme vous avez l'habitude de ne pas gaspiller car on vous l'apprend depuis petit. Alors ce n'est pas une excuse, on est d'accord, maintenant il y a pleins de familles qui font attention et essai d'apprendre  ne pas gaspiller  leurs enfants, mme si ce n'est pas la majorit, mais tu dois comprendre que ce n'est pas facile de changer les habitudes de millions de gens, surtout quand c'est pour leur enlever / leur prendre quelque chose.

Cela dsespre beaucoup de franais aussi de voir tout ce gaspillage ou l'avenir cologique de notre plante qui s'annonce, on n'a pas tous la mme mentalit.

----------


## el_slapper

Arghn tu rponds en mme temps que moi, je me retrouve  faire des double posts.....

Bon, en gros d'accord, mais je vais pinailler sur des dtails...




> seigneur qui avait un droit de cuissage ;


Les historiens ne sont pas tous d'accord  ce sujet, a ressemble  un mythe construit(mme si a a du arriver quand mme quelques fois, hein...)




> Et se foutaient constamment sur la gueule...


c'est parcequ'ils n'avaient pas la pilule. A eau et production agricole constante, quand on fait 8 marmots par couple, et que 3 ou 4 ont le mauvais gout de survivre, il faut bien en envoyer un ou deux se faire tuer au combat pour que les deux autres puissent bouffer.




> Je ne gaspilles rien, et je ne change pas de smartphone chaque anne.
> On ne vit pas vraiment au-dessus des ressources que la plante fournie (le calcul des 2,5 Terres ayant t fait  dmographie constante).


mmmh, il faut le dire vite. A climat constant, dj, j'ai comme un doute, mais admettons. Mais le climat ayant tendance  chauiffer,  long terme, mme  population quivalente, on est quand mme pas trs bien.




> La nourriture et l'eau, on est autosuffisant, c'est  dire qu'on a une population adapte aux terres qu'on occupe.


pour le moment. Tant qu'on a du ptrole pour faire tourner une agriculture surproductive. ds qu'on a plus de ptrole, plus de tracteurs et plus d'engrais.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Euh, comment dire, juste non? Les obdiences chrtiennes(plus de 40,000 la dernire fois que j'ai regarder les chiffres des fous qui s'amusent  compter, a change tous les jours) se dfinissent certes par un dogme, mais ce dogme n'a d'autorit que si il arrive  convaincre le croyant qu'il est la seule manation possible de la Bible.
> 
> Au final, chacune de ces obdiences prtendra mieux comprendre la Bible que les autres. Pas que la Bible est moins importante que le chef(mme si dans la tte du chef, c'est probablement l'ide - il ne faut surtout pas que a se sache).


Combien de sectes aussi sur ces 40 000 obdiences, et combien reprsentent-elles sur la masse des pratiquants ?

Bon, c'est vrai que je fais trop la confusion entre christianisme et catholicisme (~51% du christianisme).
Pour l'glise anglicane, de tte, c'est la reine d'Angleterre qui est  sa tte.

Les glises orthodoxes sont en revanche bien indpendantes (~11% du christianisme).

Aprs, je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure les autres glises sont influences par l'glise catholique.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est une fausse ide reue.
> L'histoire des 72 vierges c'est un mythe.


Oui, ou comment nous prendre pour des cons...

Se sacrifier pour obtenir 72 raisins blancs... trs crdible.

Pour les femmes, elles sont soumises  leur pre puis  leur mari, leur tmoignage ne vaut pas celui d'un homme, elle doit se couvrir pour se protger des "pulsions" des hommes, le mari a le droit de la battre, ... mais  par a ce ne sont pas des objets...  peine...
Et aprs on dit que a met "l'galit homme-femme prn par le Coran", comment nous prendre pour des cons.

Sachant que dans le dogme, il est normal de mentir si cela sert l'objectif dexpansion de l'Islam.





> Je sais pas...
> Le gars qui arrive en prison n'est pas forcment croyant  la base, et  la fin il fini avec le cerveau lav.


C'est surtout que nouvellement converti il va essayer de se racheter et va faire de l'excs de zle pour se sentir lgitime.




> Suivre le coran a ne transforme pas les gens en terroriste.


Si tu suis le Coran, tu suis donc les passages sur le massacre des infidles, donc par dfinition tu es un terroriste.





> Les historiens ne sont pas tous d'accord  ce sujet, a ressemble  un mythe construit(mme si a a du arriver quand mme quelques fois, hein...)


Ok, je veux bien admettre.




> mmmh, il faut le dire vite. A climat constant, dj, j'ai comme un doute, mais admettons. Mais le climat ayant tendance  chauiffer,  long terme, mme  population quivalente, on est quand mme pas trs bien.


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que dans les calculs, on prend la population actuelle de e.g. l'Inde pour lui appliquer le comportement Europen.
Or le comportement Europen influence aussi le nombre d'enfants par famille. Ainsi "si tout le monde vivait comme les Europen", ne prend pas en compte le fait que si tel tait le cas, la population mondiale serait bien diffrente.

----------


## virginieh

> Contrairement  la religion chrtienne, qui au lieu de se dfinir par rapport  un livre, se dfini par rapport  un leader religieux qui contrle le dogme. La parole de ce leader religieux a plus de valeur que le texte religieux. La parole du dieu est reprsent par ce leader, et est donc plus "actuelle" que le livre.
> (...)


Tu confonds un peu la religion Chrtienne, et les catholiques qui n'en sont qu'une partie, je ne connais pas bien non plus les religions protestantes et orthodoxes, mais ils ne considrent pas le pape comme leur leader au moins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> seigneur qui avait un droit de cuissage ;


 ::ptdr::  a me rappelle quand Jean-Franois Kahn  essay de dfendre DSK !!!  ::ptdr:: 
L'affaire DSK, un "troussage de domestique"? Kahn s'excuse



> "Un troussage de domestique" tout au plus. C'est en ses termes que le fondateur de Marianne a qualifi l'affaire impliquant Dominique Strauss-Kahn. Des propos maladroits qui suscitent la polmique.


Oui ben a va, le gars c'est DSK quand mme, il a bien le droit de violer la bonne ! Merde ! Quand Mme !
Remarque ce n'est pas pire que ceux qui dfendaient Polanski pour avoir drogu et sodomis une fille de 13 ans Elle avait l'air d'avoir 16/17 ans / C'est elle qui l'a chauff.




> en tant qu'algrien par exemple je n'ai pas de haine envers les franais, mais je suis juste dsesprer de les voir vivre au dessus des ressources que la plante fournie


Si j'tais algrien je ne serais pas content du Dcret Crmieux de 1870.

Pour le gaspillage alimentaire la France ne s'en sort pas trop mal :
La France, en pointe contre le gaspillage, domine le classement de la viabilit alimentaire



> Se hissant  la premire place du classement gnral, la France a obtenu les meilleures notes sur le gaspillage alimentaire, grce  une action contre le gaspillage entreprise aux niveaux gouvernemental et dcisionnel.  
> 
> L'an dernier, une nouvelle loi a t vote, interdisant aux supermarchs de jeter des denres alimentaires approchant leur date de premption et exigeant que ces surplus soient donns aux uvres caritatives et aux banques alimentaires. 
> 
> Dans le mme esprit, afin de combattre le gchis alimentaire, des campagnes de sensibilisation dans le pays rappellent aux consommateurs que les fruits et lgumes, mme "dforms", sont propres  la consommation et tout  fait mangeables. 
> 
> Le rapport donne des chiffres impressionnants. Selon lui, la France gche moins de 2% de sa production alimentaire annuelle totale.
> 
> Par individu, le gaspillage alimentaire annuel quivaut  106kg. C'est--dire moins d'un tiers du gaspillage par individu en Australie. 
> ...


L on est pas les pires :
Jour du dpassement : les pays bons lves de lcologie, et les autres



> 


Le Qatar, Les USA, le Canada, l'Australie, la Sude, les Pays-Bas, la Russie et l'Allemagne sont pire que nous.

Perso je pense qu'il ne faut pas s'inquiter, il a y avoir des famines, des guerres et des pidmies et la population mondiale va drastiquement diminuer.
Tout rentrera dans l'ordre naturellement.
Bon dj la fcondit diminue et les cancers augmentent, donc on est sur la bonne voie ^^

Il faudrait 5.2 plantes  lhumanit si tous les hommes vivaient comme un Australien



>

----------


## Neckara

> Tu confonds un peu la religion Chrtienne, et les catholiques qui n'en sont qu'une partie, je ne connais pas bien non plus les religions protestantes et orthodoxes, mais ils ne considrent pas le pape comme leur leader au moins.


C'est vrai.

Je pense que cela vient du fait qu'en France et historiquement les Chrtiens taient trs majoritairement catholique, d'o la confusion que je fais trop souvent.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pour les femmes, elles sont soumises  leur pre puis  leur mari, leur tmoignage ne vaut pas celui d'un homme, elle doit se couvrir pour se protger des "pulsions" des hommes, le mari a le droit de la battre, ... mais  par a ce ne sont pas des objets...  peine...


Bah merde, ma soeur s'est convertit (par foi et non "par amour"), puis a pous un turc musulman depuis, elle ne se fait pas battre, elle ne porte pas le voile, et je peux te dire que si elle lve la voix, c'est plutt son mari qui fait le canard. 

Encore une fois, le monde a volu, et la trs grosse majorit des musulmans aussi. Alors je veux bien admettre qu'il y a une recrudescence de ce ct sur le voile et tout le reste, et que cela revient un peu,  cause des plus intgristes, alors que cela avait pas mal disparu mme dans des pays musulmans, mais non, tout a, ce n'est pas le quotidien de tous les musulmans dans des pays qui ont l'islam comme religion d'tat, et encore moins dans des pays comme le notre.

Je ne conteste pas que cela existe, mais tu n'as rien qui te permet de dire que la majorit est comme a,  part peut-tre dans 2/3 pays, qui ne reprsentent qu'une petite partie des croyants de cette religion.





> On n'est pas sous le simple prtexte qu'on prtend tre.


Donc les musulmans qui se prtendent l'tre ne le sont pas, mais par contre ceux de l'EI qui se prtendent l'tre, eux le sont bien, car ils prtendent respecter (ce dont tu ne sais strictement rien au final)  la lettre un livre que mme la plupart des Imams disent qu'ils ne faut pas suivre au pied de la lettre ? 

Et donc, toi Neckara, tu sais mieux que ces Imams et tous ces autres musulmans ?





> Contrairement  la religion chrtienne, qui au lieu de se dfinir par rapport  un livre, se dfini par rapport  un leader religieux qui contrle le dogme. La parole de ce leader religieux a plus de valeur que le texte religieux. La parole du dieu est reprsent par ce leader, et est donc plus "actuelle" que le livre.


Ou pas.

La plupart des dcisions du Pape se font en essayant d'tre en accord avec le bouquin, les sermons  l'glise ou autre, sont fait  partir du bouquin, etc. etc. Le Pape, avec tout le pouvoir qu'il a, ne pourra jamais tout remettre en cause tout ce qu'il y a dans le bouquin et permettre tout l'inverse par exemple, c'est donc bien le texte qui est tout en haut de la chaine.





> Notamment la religion chrtienne a beaucoup volu depuis sa cration, et se modernise, bien qu'avec un lger retard/dcalage avec notre poque. La religion musulmane est fige car se base sur un texte fig.


Euh non, encore une fois, a c'est ton point de vue  toi.

Tu as tudi l'histoire de ces religions ? Tu as lu les textes de ces religions ? Tu as tudi l'volution prcise de ces religions  travers le temps ? 

J'en doute trs fortement. Tu as vraiment l'impression, que la majorit des musulmans (enfin des faux musulmans qui se prtendent musulmans mais qui en fait n'en sont pas vraiment car ils ne tuent pas des infidles) en sont encore  justement faire des Jihads et tout le tralala pour conqurir le monde ?

Non la grosse majorit vie sa vie tranquillement, comme n'importe qui, et a bien compris que le plus important c'tait de vivre sa foi sincrement et pas faire de la lecture de texte mot  mot comme un bot Google. Il y a autant d'images et de paraboles dans le Coran que dans l'a Bible hein. Je ne vois pas pourquoi chez les chrtiens, les appels au massacre ne doivent pas tre pris au srieux car ce sont des paraboles, et chez les musulmans, il faudrait lire mot pour mot ce qui est crit et tout prendre au pied de la lettre ?      





> Le Coran est un texte juridique, quand la Bible est une collection de textes se contredisants parfois, dont on n'est pas sr de l'intgrit, avec des rcits mythologiques donnant parfois des conseils au lieu de lois. Prendre du recul par rapport  la Bible est beaucoup plus facile avec moins de dissonances.


C'est plus facile aujourd'hui, avec le temps qui a pass, et surtout car le pays est devenu majoritairement lac...

Il y a encore quelques sicles de cela, la Bible tait aussi un texte juridique, et dirigeaient la vie de tout le monde en Europe notamment, et si tu n'en suivais pas les prceptes, tu avais de grandes chances de finir mort. Il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que la religion musulmane est pratiquement 600 plus jeune. Il y a 600 ans, ils avaient quel niveau d'extrmisme les chrtiens ? Ah oui, l'inquisition, les croisades, tout a tout a. Effectivement, on sentait bien que le dogme du Pape, c'tait "amour et bont".





> Il faudra attendre le XXe sicle et le concile Vatican II, dans les annes 1960, pour que notamment lEglise catholique, infaillible et intransigeante, se montre plus tolrante, se rapproche des protestants, des orthodoxes, des juifs, des musulmans, se rallie aux droits de lhomme et  la dmocratie. Au prix dune longue crise interne (la crise moderniste  cheval sur les deux sicles), elle accepte de relire ses textes sacrs  la lumire des dcouvertes historiques et critiques, dmythologise la figure du Christ, rejette les contenus violents de la Bible. Cest ce travail dinterprtation des textes sacrs, de contextualisation, qui a t fait dans le christianisme et qui manque tant, aujourdhui, aux lecteurs du Coran.


Ca fait donc  peine 60 ans que l'glise catholique ne suit plus le livre  la lettre, alors qu'elle existe depuis pas loin de 600 ans de plus que la religion islamiste.






> Le prophte mme est diffrent, le premier vient pour "amour et bont", le second, pour conqurir et massacrer les infidles.
> Le modle a suivre est bien diffrent pour les croyants. Il y a de grosses diffrences fondamentale dans la structure du dogme, ce qui influence le comportement des croyants et l'volution du dogme.






> Je suis venu jeter le feu sur la terre (Luc 12,49); 
> Je suis venu non pas pour apporter la paix, mais lpe (Matthieu 10,34). 
> Jsus traite ses contemporains de race de vipres (Matthieu 12, 34), manie limprcation (Malheur  toi), chasse les marchands du temple de Jrusalem et les invective: Ma maison sera une maison de prire, mais vous, vous en avez fait une caverne de bandits (Luc 19,46). Il rudoie son premier disciple, Pierre, qui fait de lui le Messie annonc par les prophtes juifs, mais un Messie triomphant, en prononant le fameux Vade retro Satanas (Derrire moi, Satan) (Marc 8,33).


Etc. Etc.

Amour et Bont qui disait... 

D'ailleurs on l'a bien vu avec le mariage pour tous, et tout le tralala, les catholiques ne sont qu'amour et bont.  ::aie:: 






> Il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre ces deux dogmes lis  leur structure, tu ne peux pas juste le nier parce que cela t'arranges. L'un suit un livre, l'autre un homme.
> Dans le premier cas, ceux qui ne suivent pas le livre ne sont pas de cette religion, et dans le second cas, ceux qui ne suivent pas l'homme ne sont pas de cette religion, c'est aussi simple que cela.


Encore une fois, ce n'est que ton point de vue. Si ne pas suivre le livre, c'est ne pas tre musulman, comment expliques-tu que les Imams aient autant de pouvoir, puisque selon toi ce n'est pas eux qu'on coute mais seulement le livre ? Comment il peut y avoir des millions de personnes qui ne suivent pas le livre, mais que la Terre entire considre comme musulman, si comme Neckara l'affirme, ce n'est pas vrai ?





> Les membres de l'EI disaient bien que ces personnes n'taient pas de "vrais" musulmans.


Et en quoi ce qu'ils prtendent eux,  plus de valeurs que ce que prtendent les autres "musulmans" ?





> Chez les chrtiens, c'est la parole du pape qui fixe le dogme, et ce ds les dbuts de la religion.
> La parole du pape, reprsentation du dieu sur Terre, est plus forte que le texte sacr, c'est si dur  comprendre ?


Cf ce que je disais plus haut, la parole du Pape se base essentiellement sur le bouquin, et c'est plutt rare qu'il aille a contresens (je n'ai mme pas d'exemple en tte) et tout le crmoniel se fait  partir des textes, pas des paroles du Pape.





> Le terrorisme est justement le moyen pour eux de se racheter auprs de leur dieu.


C'est vrai que c'est une des rares choses que l'on peut mettre au crdit des catholiques, au moins chez eux, tu peux faire les pires saloperies du monde, et hop une confession et 3 notre Pre plus tard, et on est blanc comme neuf et prt pour recommencer les mmes saloperies, histoire de faire encore plus de victimes, alors oui, on ne peut pas compter le nombre de morts direct aprs l'explosion, donc il y a moins d'motions.

Au moins le terroriste, il ne peut pas se faire sauter toute sa vie.  ::aie::  


Enfin bref, je pense que si tu veux vraiment causer religion, tu as beaucoup de lecture  faire, ou de conversation  avoir avec de vrais religieux, car tu as faux sur de nombreux points...


Sur ce, je te laisse sur les paroles du Pape Franois :




> Dans lavion qui le ramenait dimanche 31 juillet de Cracovie  Rome, aprs l'assassinat du pre Jacques Hamel, le Pape Franois a lanc aux journalistes prsents: Dans toutes les religions il y a toujours un petit groupe fondamentaliste. Il nest pas juste didentifier lislam avec la violence. Cela nest pas juste et nest pas vrai.


Et malgr qu'il ait dit a, je doute fortement qu'il n'y ai aucun catholique qui fasse l'amalgame musulman / terroriste, comme quoi, couter le vieux monsieur au pied de la lettre, c'est le cadet des soucis de bien des cathos.

----------


## Neckara

> Bah merde, ma soeur s'est convertit (par foi et non "par amour"), puis a pous un turc musulman depuis, elle ne se fait pas battre, elle ne porte pas le voile, et je peux te dire que si elle lve la voix, c'est plutt son mari qui fait le canard.
> 
> Encore une fois, le monde a volu, et la trs grosse majorit des musulmans aussi.


Tu confonds l'individu et la religion.
Si l'individu l'loigne de sa religion, cela ne signifie pas que la religion ai change.




> Je ne conteste pas que cela existe, mais tu n'as rien qui te permet de dire que la majorit est comme a [...]


Ce que je ne dis pas vis  vis des individus.




> Donc les musulmans qui se prtendent l'tre ne le sont pas, mais par contre ceux de l'EI qui se prtendent l'tre, eux le sont bien, car ils respectent  la lettre un livre que mme la plupart des Imams disent qu'ils ne faut pas suivre au pied de la lettre ?


Le dogme est centr autours du livre, que tu le veuilles ou non.

Le fait de ne pas suivre le livre au pied de la lettre n'est pas issu du dogme, mais d'une contrainte sociale, qui fait que ce qui est crit dans le livre n'est plus acceptable de nos jours.
Plutt que de rejeter cette religion obsolte, on l'adapte  notre sauce, en ne gardant que ce qui nous plat... *ce qui est interdit par le dogme*.
Ce qui entrane une dissonance, et un danger pour les personnes qui voudront "mieux" pratiquer leur religion.

Il n'y a pas d'autorit centrale, comme avec l'glise catholique pour tablir des patchs sur le dogme.




> La plupart des dcisions du Pape se font en essayant d'tre en accord avec le bouquin, les sermons  l'glise ou autre, sont fait  partir du bouquin, etc. etc. Le Pape, avec tout le pouvoir qu'il a, ne pourra jamais tout remettre en cause tout ce qu'il y a dans le bouquin et permettre tout l'inverse par exemple, c'est donc bien le texte qui est tout en haut de la chaine.


Dans tout dogme, tu ne peux pas faire des virages  180. Ton argument ne tient donc pas la route.
Le pape fait voluer le dogme, qui vient se placer *par-dessus* le texte religieux.




> J'en doute trs fortement. Tu as vraiment l'impression, que la majorit des musulmans (enfin des faux musulmans qui se prtendent musulmans mais qui en fait n'en sont pas vraiment car ils ne tuent pas des infidles) en sont encore  justement faire des Jihads et tout le tralala pour conqurir le monde ?


C'est pour cela qu'on a eu l'EI avec au dbut un soutient de la population...




> Il y a autant d'images et de paraboles dans le Coran que dans l'a Bible hein.


Et tu as aussi des textes trs explicites.




> Je ne vois pas pourquoi chez les chrtiens, les appels au massacre ne doivent pas tre pris au srieux car ce sont des paraboles, et chez les musulmans, il faudrait lire mot pour mot ce qui est crit et tout prendre au pied de la lettre ?


Ce n'est absolument pas ce que je dis.




> Il y a encore quelques sicles de cela, la Bible tait aussi un texte juridique


Tu confonds le fait d'tre un texte juridique, avec le fait d'tre appliqu ou non, et mme avec le fait de servir de "moralit" sur-laquelle le juridique va se fonder.




> Il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que la religion musulmane est pratiquement 600 plus jeune.


L'ge de la religion est non-pertinente.




> Il y a 600 ans, ils avaient quel niveau d'extrmisme les chrtiens ? Ah oui, l'inquisition, les croisades, tout a tout a.


Pour les croisades, il ne faudrait pas oublier trop vite leur justification, qui a t l'asservissement des catholiques par les musulmans.
Aussi en rponse, et pour se prmunir, des invasions arabes.




> Effectivement, on sentait bien que le dogme du Pape, c'tait "amour et bont".
> [...]
> D'ailleurs on l'a bien vu avec le mariage pour tous, et tout le tralala, les catholiques ne sont qu'amour et bont.


Tu confonds l'image du prophte avec le dogme de la religion...




> Ca fait donc  peine 60 ans que l'glise catholique ne suit plus le livre  la lettre, alors qu'elle existe depuis pas loin de 600 ans de plus que la religion islamiste.


Comme je le dis, l'ge d'une religion est non-pertinente, c'est li  l'poque, pas  la religion.
Le Christianisme a su s'adapter  l'poque, justement grce  cette autorit centrale qui peut mettre  jour le dogme.
Pas la religion islamique qui est par essence fige, car ne reposant que sur un livre immuable.




> Encore une fois, ce n'est que ton point de vue. Si ne pas suivre le livre, c'est ne pas tre musulman, comment expliques-tu que les Imams aient autant de pouvoir, puisque selon toi ce n'est pas eux qu'on coute mais seulement le livre ?


Tu confonds le dogme avec les comportements individuels.




> Comment il peut y avoir des millions de personnes qui ne suivent pas le livre, mais que la Terre entire considre comme musulman, si comme Neckara l'affirme, ce n'est pas vrai ?


Et il peut y avoir des milliards qui peuvent considrer que le soleil tourne autours de la Terre, cela ne le rend pas plus vrai pour autant.




> Et en quoi ce qu'ils prtendent eux,  plus de valeurs que ce que prtendent les autres "musulmans" ?


Je te retournes la question.




> Enfin bref, je pense que si tu veux vraiment causer religion, tu as beaucoup de lecture  faire, ou de conversation  avoir avec de vrais religieux, car tu as faux sur de nombreux points...


Je me contente de conversation avec des dconverti.




> Et malgr qu'il ait dit a, je doute fortement qu'il n'y ai aucun catholique qui fasse l'amalgame musulman / terroriste, comme quoi, couter le vieux monsieur au pied de la lettre, c'est le cadet des soucis de bien des cathos.


Oui parce que les croyants de toutes les religions ne font jamais des carts de conduites, c'est bien connu...


EDIT: quant aux citation bibliques... j'en vois dj une tronque.
"Je suis venu jeter le feu sur la terre, et qu'ai-je  dsirer, s'il est dj allum?"
Sachant que le feu dont il est fait rfrence n'est pas ncessairement un feu destructeur.

----------


## touche_a_tout

Neckara a tenu bon, mais c'est el-slapper qui est sorti de ses gonds. Demi-succs, demi-chec ? Sauf que je ne me reconnais pas du tout dans son laus. Eblouissante imagination. Envie de vomir ? Nux vomica 9CH, a russit toujours  ::ptdr::  Au fait, tout s'explique: je ne suis pas du tout informaticien. 
Adieu donc.
touche_a_tout

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Snip


Peut-tre que je confond le dogme et la religion, ou l'individu et la religion, mais toujours est-il que les musulmans, dans leur grande majorit, ne suivent pas le Coran  la lettre, sans que cela ne pose problme  personne puisque valid par la grosse majorit des Imams, qui, mme si il n'y a pas un pouvoir centralis, reprsente tout de mme une autorit religieuse suivie par les croyants.

Donc aprs, tu peux considrer que ces millions de musulmans, au final, ne sont pas musulmans, car cela ne colle pas  100% aux mots thoriques et que tu reste scotch  la thorie comme  chaque fois, si tu veux, mais dans la ralit des faits, toutes tes assertions sur l'Islam sont bidons.

La faon d'apprhender les crits  voluer pour l'Islam aussi pour la majorit des croyants.


Par contre maintenant questions piges pour montrer ta contradiction :




> Aprs, je te parle bien de musulmans radicaux qui vont non seulement faire chier tout le monde, mais qui en plus vont exercer une pression *sur les musulman plus modrs qui s'autorisent plus de reculs et de liberts vis  vis de leur religion.*


Bah non, vu qu'ils ne suivent pas le dogme  100%, ils ne sont pas des musulmans modrs, ils ne sont pas musulmans, dixit toi-mme. Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils se considrent comme musulmans qu'ils le sont. Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit.





> Un musulman qui mange du porc n'a pas ncessairement reni ses convictions pour autant, c'est juste qu'il est capable de faire la part des choses, et de penser par lui-mme.


Oui mais comme il ne suit pas le dogme  100% qui est crit dans le livre, ce n'est pas un musulman, c'est juste un maghrbin ou un arabe (suivant l'origine de cette personne), qui mange du porc.


De mme que je ne retrouve plus la partie o tu reprochais aux "modrs" de ne pas plus dnoncs les actes des terroristes, mais pourquoi le feraient-ils puisque ne suivant pas le dogme, ils ne sont pas des musulmans, ils n'ont donc rien  voir avec les terroristes dans tous les cas. CQFD.


Bref, tu fais des postes  rallonge pour pinailler pendant des heures parce que la ralit des faits, ne correspond plus  la thorie des mots, et que tu adoooore la thorie, tout a pour quoi, te contredire toi-mme au long de tous ces messages...

Du coup, je pense que je n'ai rien  ajout  notre change.


Et pour ceux qui l'ont plussoy sans mme voir tout ce baratin contradictoire : GG les tltubbies, n'oubliez pas de vous resservir un verre pendant la pause pub de TPMP, enfin je dis a, car la lecture n'a pas l'air d'tre votre fort.

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'ai pas suivi la discussion, mais, j'ai bien aim, comment, pour dfendre la religion musulmane, on en arrive  comparer la dgradation de matriel par 2/3 cathos de chez cathos, et des millions de morts de par le monde. C'est fort. Trs fort.  ::roll::

----------


## el_slapper

> Combien de sectes aussi sur ces 40 000 obdiences, et combien reprsentent-elles sur la masse des pratiquants ?


euh, 40,000?

Plus srieusement, oui, il y a des tas de groupuscules. Certaines de ces obdiences se lmitent  un gugusse un poil charismatique au fin fond de l'Ohio ou de la Silsie, quelques groupies, et quelques dizaines de suivants. Maintenant, tous ces groupuscules ont un point commun trs fort avec les grosses obdiences(Eglise catholique romaine, anglicane, orthodoxe, Southern Baptist Convention, a doit tre les 4 principales), c'est qu'elles sont toutes convaincues d'tre les seules capables de rellement comprendre le vrai message vrai de la Bible. Et que les 39999 autres ne sont que des imposteurs, ou, au mieux, induits d'erreur par Satan.

En outre, la plupart de ces groupuscules "non-denominationels" sont souvent fortement inspires par le mouvement vanglique amricain, et spcialement par la Southern Baptist Convention, un organisme qui a le bras fort long, et un influence forte(mme si pas toujours directe) en particulier au Brsil, mais en fait un peu partout dans le monde. La peine de mort pour les gays en Ouganda leur doit beaucoup, par exemple. J'ai fricot avec des "non-dnominationels" ici mme en France, eh bien leurs lectures favorites sont celles de la SBC, les Rick Warren et autres Pat Robertson. Ils ont mme une influence relative sur des obdiences de taille moyenne qui se voudraient indpendantes, comme les assembles de Dieu, ou les _snake handlers_. Leurs combats(notamment anti-gay, et, plus rcemment, anti-trans) deviennent ceux de toute la sphre vanglique.

A noter aussi que les procdures de comptage des adhrents sont particulirement folklorique. Un amoureux de la prcision comme toi va apprcier. J'ai t baptis  3 ans. J'ai arrt le catchisme  13 ans. J'ai arrt d'aller  l'glise  15 ans. Je ne crois plus  tout a depuis que j'ai 19 ans(oui, je sais, il m'a fallu du temps.....). Je suis toujours compt comme catholique. Il me faudrait faire une dmarche complexe, longue, et sans garantie, pour me faire dsinscrire - j'ai autre chose  foutre. Je peux crever aujourd'hui,  42 ans, et tre comptabilis dans les stats catholiques jusqu' mes 110 ans si ce n'est pas eux qui m'enterrent. Les autres obdiences ont des comptages tout aussi farfelus, quoique fort diffrents.




> Aprs, je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure les autres glises sont influences par l'glise catholique.


Fort peu. Ils sont plutt  la traine de la SBC sur les grands combats socitaux. Genre la lutte contre la mariage pour tous, ils n'ont fait que refaire ce qui s'tait fait aux USA. Avec des rsultats trangement similaires. Dans certains pays(Brsil, Core, Japon, beaucoup moins en Europe mais quand mme un peu) ils se font piquer des adhrents(dont ma femme) par la sphre vanglique. Le contraire est rarissime. Les vangliques, en outre, ont de gros problmes dmographiques aux USA, du gern qu'a connu l'glise catholique ici il y a quelques decennies, et ont dcid de passer  l'offensive.




> Je pense que cela vient du fait qu'en France et historiquement les Chrtiens taient trs majoritairement catholique, d'o la confusion que je fais trop souvent.


Ah ben, religion d'tat de 487  1905, forcment, a a marqu l'histoire de France.

tre en contact quasi permanent avec la nbuleuse vanglique, amricaine mais pas seulement, m'a fait dcouvrir pas mal de choses. Pas toutes fort sympathiques, d'ailleurs. Mais la dynamique mondiale est une fuite en avant des vangliques amricains pour compenser en acquisitions externes leur taux de pertes irremplaable  la maison (la grandes majorit des enfants d'vangliques arrtent d'aller  l'glise ds qu'ils sortent de la zone d'influence de leurs parents). Ils sont partout, surmotivs, et face  des concurrents plus apathiques, ce sont eux, dfinitivement, qui donnent le _la_ du monde chrtien. Ils ont dj 2 prsidents favorables(USA, Brsil) et vont tout faire pour en avoir d'autres. Leur fentre de tir pour y parvenir est limite, mais relle. Et,  dfaut d'tre des terre-platistes, ce sont des terre-jeunistes(i.e. la terre a 6000 ans d'ge) ouvertement anti-science et de plus en plus rtrogrades socialement. Dans les annes 70, ils acceptaient la pilule et les femmes qui faisaient carrire loin de la maison. Aujourd'hui, c'est l'anathme.

Le "mouvement athe" qui s'est cr en opposition ne vaut gure mieux, autoritaire, sexiste, raciste et corrompu. Les obsessions socitales(mise en esclavage des femmes et des noirs, mme si a n'est pas dit aussi ouvertement) rtrogrades de la SBC se retrouvent aussi chez tout un tas de mouvements qui se croient indpendants et non-religieux, comme le dark enlightment ou les MRA(qui eux sont ouvertement pour une mise en esclavage des femmes  leur profit exclusif - ce que les autres n'osent pas dire, mais pensent trs fort). Aprs, on peut aussi trouver des gens plus civiliss, mais si les radfems(i.e. l'homme est par dfinition un criminel, et son pnis une arme de guerre, et toute relation sexuelle mme consentie est un viol) sont des cingles, dans ce contexte, leur apparition n'a rien de surprenant.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'ai pas suivi la discussion, mais, j'ai bien aim, comment, pour dfendre la religion musulmane, on en arrive  comparer la dgradation de matriel par 2/3 cathos de chez cathos, et des millions de morts de par le monde. C'est fort. Trs fort.


Tu aurais du suivre et bien lire alors, car je n'ai en aucun cas compar les deux.

J'ai pris l'exemple des cathos qui dtruisent des biens, pour montrer que quand on parle des catholiques, on ne parle pas de ces gens qui dtruisent des biens publics / privs ou qui tabassent des gens, on parle de la grande masse de croyants qui vit  peu prs normalement.

Et que du coup, je ne voyais pas pourquoi pour les musulmans, on ferait l'inverse, et c'tait pour rpondre  Neckara qui dfinit les groupes en fonction de leur minorit bruyante, et lui demander pourquoi on le faisait dans un cas et pas dans l'autre (et comme par hasard, le cas o on le fait, c'est avec les musulmans).


Et si tu parle de ma rponse  Ryu, si tu n'as pas relev le ct sarcastique du fait de sa rponse, je ne peux pas grand chose de plus.


Bref, je vais paratre de mauvais poil, mais si vous avez des problmes de lecture avant votre caf du matin, abstenez-vous de poster avant de l'avoir bu :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais comme il ne suit pas le dogme  100% qui est crit dans le livre, ce n'est pas un musulman, c'est juste un maghrbin ou un arabe (suivant l'origine de cette personne), qui mange du porc.


Il y a autant d'islams qu'il y a de musulmans.
Chacun vit sa foi comme il l'entend.

Nous sommes des pcheurs, on ne peut pas respecter toutes les rgles.
Un musulman devrait :
- ne pas manger de porc
- ne pas consommer d'alcool
- ne pas avoir de relation sexuelle avant le mariage
- ne pas parier d'argent
- ne pas faire de prt avec intrt
- faire le ramadan
- donner de l'argent aux pauvres
etc.
Il y a plein d'autres choses 

Ne pas manger de porc c'est la rgle la plus facile  respecter.
Mais gnralement chaque musulman enfreint quelques rgles, par exemple l'alcool et le sexe.




> Ah ben, religion d'tat de 487  1905, forcment, a a marqu l'histoire de France.


En effet la France a une grosse influence catholique.




> Lexpression  France, fille ane de l'glise  est atteste pour la premire fois lors du  Discours sur la vocation de la nation franaise  prononc le 14 fvrier 1841 par le pre dominicain Henri-Dominique Lacordaire dans la Cathdrale Notre-Dame de Paris, voquant le lien entre le comte de Marnes alors en exil et sa filiation avec l'glise.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense que ce que tu dcris, c'est la religion musulmane telle qu'elle tait pratique, dans notre pays, il y a 30/40 ans. 

Je ne te donne pas tord sur la monte d'une frange dure des cathos (on les a vus en rangs serrs lors de la "Manif pour tous"), et encore, il y a pire. 

Par contre, l o,  mon avis, tu te trompes, c'est dans l'interprtation que tu as de l'islam en France. L'Islam que tu dcris, une majorit de musulmans pratiquants leur foi comme le font la plupart des catholiques franais, c'est  dire "je suis catholique, mais a ne dirige pas ma vie - va  l'glise lors des mariages, baptmes et enterrements - et pour le reste - on fte Nol - et la galette des rois, et Pques, c'est cool, on a le lundi frie, a c'tait il y a 30/40 ans. 
Aujourd'hui, l'Islam, ce sont surtout et en majorit des personnes qui mettent les principes du coran avant les lois de la Rpublique. Et a se voit. Il suffit d'aller dans une ville, pour s'en rendre compte. Jamais vu autant de femmes voiles. Mme dans des toutes petites villes, aujourd'hui, il est impossible de se dplacer sans rencontrer des femmes voiles, et quand je dis voiles, c'est pas le fichu sur la tte, c'est  peine si on voit leurs yeux !  :8O: 

Bref, l'Islam se radicalise trs fortement en France et partout ailleurs. 

Et, si pour t'en rendre compte, interroge des profs dans des banlieues. Tu vas vite comprendre le problme.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Aujourd'hui, l'Islam, ce sont surtout et en majorit des personnes qui mettent les principes du coran avant les lois de la Rpublique. Et a se voit. Il suffit d'aller dans une ville, pour s'en rendre compte. Jamais vu autant de femmes voiles. Mme dans des toutes petites villes, aujourd'hui, il est impossible de se dplacer sans rencontrer des femmes voiles, et quand je dis voiles, c'est pas le fichu sur la tte, c'est  peine si on voit leurs yeux ! 
> 
> Bref, l'Islam se radicalise trs fortement en France et partout ailleurs. 
> 
> Et, si pour t'en rendre compte, interroge des profs dans des banlieues. Tu vas vite comprendre le problme.


Oui certains se radicalisent, je ne dis pas le contraire, de la  dire que c'est la majorit, dj, vous n'en savez rien. Et surtout, quel rapport avec le fait de voir plus de femmes voiles ? On parlait des terroristes...

Surtout que qu'elles se voilent ou non, et pourquoi elle le fait, en quoi cela change quoi que ce soit pour vous et en quoi est-ce une radicalisation de quoi que ce soit ? Le problme, c'est que vous tes encore dans le clich du "toutes les femmes qui portent le voile le font par contrainte, car leurs maris les poussent  le faire  cause du Coran" blablabla, alors que non. C'est comme tout, je ne dis pas que cela n'existe pas du tout car oui, cela arrive, mais de nombreuses musulmanes se voilent par choix. Et non, dans le Coran il n'est pas question de voile intgrale.

Le problme c'est que vous prenez les drives de mecs  moiti timbrs qui ont bourr le mou  des mecs influenables, pour des prceptes du Coran et une mont de l'intgrisme islamique. Alors que non, il y a une radicalisation des dgnrs, qui se "prtendent' musulmans, et qui essaient d'imposer des rgles qui pour certaines, ne figurent mme pas de ce foutu livre. 

Bref, vous mlangez pleins de trucs, parfois sans rapport les uns avec les autres.


Et bien on dira que j'ai la chance de ne connaitre (et de n'avoir connu, mme en banlieue parisienne) que des musulmans non radicaux, et que les musulmans de ma famille (par alliance), ne sont pas radicaux, et que ma soeur, elle-mme convertie, qui bossent dans les cits HLM de Lyon, o il n'y a pratiquement que des musulmans et donc qui ne ctoie que a tous les jours, ne croise pas ou peu de radicaux, et bizarrement, sur toutes ses photos FB avec des ados ou de jeunes adultes (elle est duc'), bah les filles en trs grosse majorit, ne sont pas voiles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne te donne pas tord sur la monte d'une frange dure des cathos (on les a vus en rangs serrs lors de la "Manif pour tous"), et encore, il y a pire.


Il ne devait pas y avoir tant de catholique l dedans...
Il y a devait y avoir un paquet d'athe, par contre tonnement il n'y a pas eu normment de musulmans, alors qu'en gnral ils ne sont pas fan de ce type d'union.

Isral: six participants  la Gay pride blesss par un ultra-orthodoxe, dj auteur d'une mme attaque
Le Grand rabbin de Jrusalem sinsurge contre le dfil de la Gay Pride
"Soit tu es juif, soit tu es gay"




> Aujourd'hui, l'Islam, ce sont surtout et en majorit des personnes qui mettent les principes du coran avant les lois de la Rpublique.


Il faudrait faire des statistiques, parce qu'on en sait rien en ralit.
Moi j'ai le sentiment que ceux qui font passer l'islam avant tout sont une infime minorit.




> Et a se voit. Il suffit d'aller dans une ville, pour s'en rendre compte. Jamais vu autant de femmes voiles. Mme dans des toutes petites villes, aujourd'hui, il est impossible de se dplacer sans rencontrer des femmes voiles


Ben aprs les gots et les couleurs...
Les modes vestimentaires changent ^^





> Bref, l'Islam se radicalise trs fortement en France et partout ailleurs.


Si c'est vrai, il est urgent de faire quelque chose contre l'immigration, car il y a plein de musulmans qui ne compte pas s'intgrer qui arrivent en Europe en ce moment.




> Et, si pour t'en rendre compte, interroge des profs dans des banlieues. Tu vas vite comprendre le problme.


C'est pas un problme de religion.
Le problme ce sont les racailles et ils ne sont pas forcment musulman...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il ne devait pas y avoir tant de catholique l dedans...
> Il y a devait y avoir un paquet d'athe, par contre tonnement il n'y a pas eu normment de musulmans, alors qu'en gnral ils ne sont pas fan de ce type d'union.


Mais tu avais suivi un peu les manifestations ? Elles ont limite t organises par les cathos, car ils ne fallait pas "salir" ce que reprsentait le mariage qui est un truc religieux  la base.

Le mariage homo (enfin les homos tout court) a gne plus les religieux car c'est interdit par leur religions, que les athes ( part les athes homophobes, qui comme tous les homophobes, font ce qu'ils peuvent pour faire chier les homos sur des trucs qui ne les concernent pas, mais sinon le reste des athes s'en cognent du mariage homo).

Ce qui en plus montrent que les cathos sont plus casse-couilles avec les homos que les musulmans (car effectivement, on n'en a pas vu tant que a comme tu le dis), alors que bon, les cathos ne sont senss tre qu'amour et bont hein pour en revenir aux messages prcdents...





> C'est pas un problme de religion.
> Le problme ce sont les racailles et ils ne sont pas forcment musulman...


Amen.

Et je dirais mme, qu'en plus de ne pas tre forcment musulman, ils ne sont mme pas forcment arabes ou maghrbins ou noirs hein... Les petits "blancs" levs dans les mmes conditions finissent aussi par avoir les mmes travers.

----------


## Jipt

> *Il y a devait y avoir* un paquet d'athe*s*, par contre *tonnement* il n'y a pas eu [...]


T'cris toujours trop vite, tu ne te relis pas, s'il y en a un paquet c'est qu'il y en a beaucoup donc au pluriel, et tu as confondu le *nom commun* _tonnement_ avec l'*adverbe* _tonnamment_, enfin, je suppose, mais sinon, a ne veut rien dire, donc il faut encore (et toujours) supposer...




> Ben aprs les gots et les couleurs...
> Les modes vestimentaires changent ^^


Me semble qu'on en a dj parl  l'poque du bikini en Corse, il y a un ou deux ans, je ne sais plus trop.

Bon, perso, je n'ai pas dvi d'un pouce, j'aime bien me retourner dans la rue, mme si je me prends un poteau. 
Tiens, Jon, cadeau :



Le commentaire en bas  droite n'est pas de moi, ne me demandez pas la source je ne l'ai pas note, il est clair qu'entre les deux modes de vie mon choix est fait, mme si l-bas ils viennent d'lire un imbcile qui va raser l'Amazonie...  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais tu avais suivi un peu les manifestations ? Elles ont limite t organises par les cathos


Admettons que des catholiques aient particip  l'organisation, a ne veut pas dire que tous les participants taient catholique...
Parfois des juifs organisent un vnement et le public n'est pas majoritairement juif...




> car ils ne fallait pas "salir" ce que reprsentait le mariage qui est un truc religieux  la base.


En effet dans la religion le mariage entre personne du mme sexe n'existe par.
Normalement le mariage, c'est la famille, les enfants, tout a, et c'est pas un couple homosexuel qui risque de procrer...

En fait la critique principale contre le mariage pour tous, c'est qu'il va entraner d'autres changements.
Une fois marier t'as le droit d'avoir des enfants, donc a va entraner la PMA, la GPA, les usines de bbs, les trafics d'enfants, etc.
a va crer des failles qui seront exploit par des pdophiles.

Aujourd'hui mme les couples htrosexuelles galrent  adopter.
Donc il va y avoir des changements dans le futur.




> Ce qui en plus montrent que les cathos sont plus casse-couilles avec les homos que les musulmans


Perso j'ai vu plus de haine contre les homosexuels chez les musulmans que chez les catholiques...




> ils ne sont mme pas forcment arabes ou maghrbins ou noirs hein... Les petits "blancs" levs dans les mmes conditions finissent aussi par avoir les mmes travers.


Ouais ya aussi des blancs.
Mais on retrouve souvent le problme chez les enfants n en France de parents immigrs.

Crteil : il braque sa prof en classe pour quelle le note prsent

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le commentaire en bas  droite n'est pas de moi, ne me demandez pas la source je ne l'ai pas note, il est clair qu'entre les deux modes de vie mon choix est fait, mme si l-bas ils viennent d'lire un imbcile qui va raser l'Amazonie...


Outre que ce PPS est compltement de mauvaise foi (comparer des photos de carnavals avec des photos de passantes dans la rue, comme si au Brsil, 100% des femmes se baladaient poitrine  l'air avec une plume dans le cul toute l'anne... ::aie:: ), vous oubliez un truc, alors oui, c'est sympa d'y jeter un oeil 30s pendant le carnaval, mais perso, si cela devait concerner ma femme et ou mes filles si j'en avais, je ne serais pas plus  l'aise de les voir aller bosser en tenue de brsilienne avec ttons apparent qu'en voile intgral. 

Bref, c'est bien d'avoir votre point de vue d'homme apprciant la vue d'un joli corps, mais il faut penser galement  tout ce que cela entrane, et aussi avoir votre point de vue de pre et de mari.

Donc non, le choix entre ces deux modes de vie n'est pas si simple et vident. ^^


@Ryu, je ne vais pas repartir sur le mariage pour tous, surtout si c'est pour ragir  tes lapalissades de Captain Obvious, ton incomprhension du franais ou tes neries sur la PMA / GPA, l'adoption et tout le tralala, on a dj parler de tout cela ici, pas la peine d'en remettre une couche.

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y avait que des cathos... Tu dis qu'il ne devait pas y en avoir beaucoup (puisque tu es toujours dans ton trip perso du "tous les cathos sont des bisounours innocents"), je te dis juste qu'ils taient parmi les organisateurs, donc qu'ils devaient quand mme tre relativement nombreux, c'est tout, mais encore une fois, je n'ai pas dis qu'il n'y avait qu'eux...

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'cris toujours trop vite, tu ne te relis pas


Ouais. 




> Me semble qu'on en a dj parl  l'poque du bikini en Corse, il y a un ou deux ans, je ne sais plus trop.
> 
> Bon, perso, je n'ai pas dvi d'un pouce, j'aime bien me retourner dans la rue, mme si je me prends un poteau.


C'est quasiment interdit maintenant.
C'est presque de l'harclement ou une agression ?
Loi contre les violences sexuelles ou sexistes : l'expression "regard appuy" ne figure pas dans le texte



> En ralit, l'expression "regard appuy" ne figure pas dans le texte de loi. L'outrage sexiste est ainsi dfini : "*Imposer  une personne tout propos ou comportement  connotation sexuelle ou sexiste qui soit porte atteinte  sa dignit en raison de son caractre dgradant ou humiliant, soit cre  son encontre une situation intimidante, hostile, ou offensante.*" Le secrtariat d'tat est donc oblig de prciser sur son compte Twitter que le projet de loi ne vise pas  sanctionner la drague, les regards ou les compliments. Faut-il encore savoir faire la diffrence.


Si t'es moche tu n'as pas le droit de regarder les dcollets des jeunes femmes ni leurs jambes.
Aujourd'hui c'est mal vu de regarder les filles.




> Je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y avait que des cathos...


Bon ok c'est possible que des catholiques aient particip  la manif pour tous.
Aprs c'est normal, le mariage c'est li  la religion.
En France il y a le pacs qui fait aussi bien que le mariage.

Vous verrez que la PMA et la GPA finiront par arriver, c'est la suite logique du mariage pour tous.
Si on continue dans la ligne du "progrs" on y arrivera forcment.

Le truc c'est que les peuples commencent  voter dans une autre direction, donc peut-tre que a n'arrivera pas.
a dpend si on continue dans la ligne Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, ou pas.

----------


## Neckara

> mais toujours est-il que les musulmans, dans leur grande majorit, ne suivent pas le Coran  la lettre


Donc ne suivent pas correctement l'Islam...




> sans que cela ne pose problme  personne


a pose juste problme aux plus radicaux qui suivent l'Islam et qui considrent ces personnes comme des infidles corrompus par l'occident.




> puisque valid par la grosse majorit des Imams, qui, mme si il n'y a pas un pouvoir centralis, reprsente tout de mme une autorit religieuse suivie par les croyants.


Ce n'est pas une autorit religieuse, mais plusieurs petites autorits religieuses, au mme titre que les prtres catholiques.
Or un prtre catholique n'a pas du tout le mme pouvoir que le pape.

L'Imam, tu peux le remettre en cause, le pape un peu moins facilement.




> Donc aprs, tu peux considrer que ces millions de musulmans, au final, ne sont pas musulmans, car cela ne colle pas  100% aux mots thoriques et que tu reste scotch  la thorie comme  chaque fois, si tu veux, mais dans la ralit des faits, toutes tes assertions sur l'Islam sont bidons.


Dans la ralit des faits, les musulmans ne suivent pas leurs religions correctement ce qui induit une dissonance entre leurs croyances et ce qui est socialement acceptable.
Certains vivent avec cette dissonance en essayant de tordre dsespramment leur croyance, d'autres ne le supportent pas, et n'ont alors que deux choix : se dconvertir ou se radicaliser.

Les mots ont une dfinition, si tu tords ces dfinitions au gr de tes envies, tu ne pourras jamais atteindre une comprhension prcise du monde, et entretiendra une ambigut.
Ambigut qui fait le pain des extrmistes et radicaux de tous bords, qui leur permet de se cacher et de recruter.




> La faon d'apprhender les crits  voluer pour l'Islam aussi pour la majorit des croyants.


C'est un mcanisme de dfense pour ne pas rejeter compltement sa religion, pour rsoudre la dissonance entre le dogme et ce qui est socialement acceptable, ce qui est  double tranchant comme on a pu le voir.
Le contenu du Coran n'a pas chang pour autant.




> Bah non, vu qu'ils ne suivent pas le dogme  100%, ils ne sont pas des musulmans modrs, ils ne sont pas musulmans, dixit toi-mme. Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils se considrent comme musulmans qu'ils le sont. Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit.


Effectivement, le problme c'est qu'ils ne se sont pas donn de noms, donc pour les dsigner, c'est un peu difficile... et comme je ne veux pas faire des priphrases  rallonge et que je n'ai connaissance d'aucun nologisme pour les dsigner... je fais avec les moyens du bord.




> De mme que je ne retrouve plus la partie o tu reprochais aux "modrs" de ne pas plus dnoncs les actes des terroristes, mais pourquoi le feraient-ils puisque ne suivant pas le dogme, ils ne sont pas des musulmans, ils n'ont donc rien  voir avec les terroristes dans tous les cas. CQFD.


Donc il faudrait qu'ils arrtent de se dsigner comme des musulmans, et qu'ils se trouvent un autre nom pour marquer la distinction.




> Bref, tu fais des postes  rallonge pour pinailler pendant des heures parce que la ralit des faits, ne correspond plus  la thorie des mots, et que tu adoooore la thorie, [...]


Sans thorie, tu ne peux pas apprhender et dcrire le rel...
Sachant qu'en dformant la dfinition des mots, tu dformes le rel.





> A noter aussi que les procdures de comptage des adhrents sont particulirement folklorique. Un amoureux de la prcision comme toi va apprcier.


Je n'ai pas non-plus cherch  avoir des chiffres prcis, juste rapidement un ordre de grandeur.




> MRA(qui eux sont ouvertement pour une mise en esclavage des femmes   leur profit exclusif - ce que les autres n'osent pas dire, mais pensent  trs fort).


J'ai de trs gros doutes quant  cela.




> Et que du coup, je ne voyais pas pourquoi pour les musulmans, on ferait l'inverse, et c'tait pour rpondre  Neckara qui dfinit les groupes en fonction de leur minorit bruyante, et lui demander pourquoi on le faisait dans un cas et pas dans l'autre (et comme par hasard, le cas o on le fait, c'est avec les musulmans).


C'est de ma faute si la structure, et donc reprsentants, du dogme est diffrent ?

Essayer de pousser une pseudo-quivalence au prtexte que cela t'arrange est malhonnte.




> Surtout que qu'elles se voilent ou non, et pourquoi elle le fait, en quoi cela change quoi que ce soit pour vous et en quoi est-ce une radicalisation de quoi que ce soit ? Le problme, c'est que vous tes encore dans le clich du "toutes les femmes qui portent le voile le font par contrainte, car leurs maris les poussent  le faire  cause du Coran" blablabla, alors que non. C'est comme tout, je ne dis pas que cela n'existe pas du tout car oui, cela arrive, mais de nombreuses musulmanes se voilent par choix. Et non, dans le Coran il n'est pas question de voile intgrale.


Se faire endoctriner ds sa plus jeune enfance, et se faire traiter de salope si on ne porte pas le voile, je n'appelle par cela un "choix".
Se retrouver obliger de porter le voile pour ne pas passer pour un apostat, et subir des reprsailles de ses voisins et de sa propre famille, je n'appelle pas cela un "choix".

Faut aussi voir la justification religieuse pour le port du voile...




> Le problme c'est que vous prenez les drives de mecs  moiti timbrs qui ont bourr le mou  des mecs influenables, pour des prceptes du Coran et une mont de l'intgrisme islamique. Alors que non, il y a une radicalisation des dgnrs, qui se "prtendent' musulmans, et qui essaient d'imposer des rgles qui pour certaines, ne figurent mme pas de ce foutu livre.


Tiens, ils ne sont pas "musulmans", eux.
Ensuite, contrairement aux ides reu, le terrorisme n'est pas "timbr", mais au contraire trs rationnel dans sa propre logique.

Quant  "bourrer le mou  des mecs influenable", on appelle cela une religion.  ::mouarf:: 




> Et bien on dira que j'ai la chance de ne connaitre (et de n'avoir connu, mme en banlieue parisienne) que des musulmans non radicaux, et que les musulmans de ma famille (par alliance), ne sont pas radicaux, et que ma soeur, elle-mme convertie, qui bossent dans les cits HLM de Lyon, o il n'y a pratiquement que des musulmans et donc qui ne ctoie que a tous les jours, ne croise pas ou peu de radicaux, et bizarrement, sur toutes ses photos FB avec des ados ou de jeunes adultes (elle est duc'), bah les filles en trs grosse majorit, ne sont pas voiles.


Et elles se feront caillasse si elles posent les pieds dans certains pays islamiques...





> Le mariage homo (enfin les homos tout court) a gne plus les religieux car c'est interdit par leur religions, que les athes ( part les athes homophobes, qui comme tous les homophobes, font ce qu'ils peuvent pour faire chier les homos sur des trucs qui ne les concernent pas, mais sinon le reste des athes s'en cognent du mariage homo).


Cela gnait aussi certains homo.

Dj le dbat publique tait lamentable : "homophobo-phobes vs homophobes".
Avec des arguments-slogans plus ridicules d'un ct comme de l'autre.

Le mariage est une Institution, qui concerne donc tous les citoyens. Elle concerne la socit qu'on souhaite, plusieurs droits fiscaux, le droit  l'adoption, etc.
Un vrai dbat aurait t bien plus intressant que la parodie qu'on a pu avoir, notamment, faire un tat de l'art des autres modles existants, faire la liste des implications juridiques et fiscales pour voir ce qui change, et voir s'il n'y a pas de "loop hole", ou des choses incohrentes.

L on a juste eu une manuvre lectorale/politique qui a fait passer une loi brouillon, et comme par hasard, plus tard on s'aperoit qu'il y a des petites choses qui ne marchent pas trs bien, comme la difficult pour un couple homosexuel d'adopter. Question juridique qui aurait d tre rgle par la loi, mais qui n'a pas t fait. Donc oui, certains homosexuels n'ont pas apprcis d'tre utilis pour une manuvre politique.

Tout ce qu'on a russi  faire, c'est d'exciter certains religieux, et d'augmenter ponctuellement les agressions homophobes. Il aurait juste suffit de crer un PACS++ avec les mmes droits que le mariage, et a serait pass crme.
Puis d'au bout de quelques anne, supprimer le mariage d'tat, et le tour est jou, plus de pressions religieuses sur le mariage.




> Ce qui en plus montrent que les cathos sont plus casse-couilles avec les homos que les musulmans (car effectivement, on n'en a pas vu tant que a comme tu le dis)


Nan, les musulman aident juste les homo  voler du haut des buildings.
Peut-tre aussi rien  voir avec le fait que les cathos sont un peu plus "installs" et ont une structure interne organise.




> alors que bon, les cathos ne sont senss tre qu'amour et bont hein pour en revenir aux messages prcdents...


Cela est malhonnte. Je t'ai pourtant dj prcis la chose dans un de mes messages prcdents.
Tu confonds l'image du prophte avec le dogme...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Outre que ce PPS est compltement de mauvaise foi (comparer des photos de carnavals avec des photos de passantes dans la rue, comme si au Brsil, 100% des femmes se baladaient poitrine  l'air avec une plume dans le cul toute l'anne...), vous oubliez un truc, alors oui, c'est sympa d'y jeter un oeil 30s pendant le carnaval, mais perso, si cela devait concerner ma femme et ou mes filles si j'en avais, je ne serais pas plus  l'aise de les voir aller bosser en tenue de brsilienne avec ttons apparent qu'en voile intgral. 
> 
> Bref, c'est bien d'avoir votre point de vue d'homme apprciant la vue d'un joli corps, mais il faut penser galement  tout ce que cela entrane, et aussi avoir votre point de vue de pre et de mari.
> 
> Donc non, le choix entre ces deux modes de vie n'est pas si simple et vident. ^^


Certes, se balader dans les tenues du carnaval de Rio, outre le fait que ce soit interdit par la loi, en France (sauf pendant quelques manifestations), c'est pas le truc que t'as envie de voir en permanence. D'un autre cot, que ma fille et ma femme soient en danger parce qu'elles portent une jupe ou une robe un peu courte, a, a me fait chier. Et, aujourd'hui, en France, une femme ou une fille en jupe, est la cible de violences (verbales dans le meilleur des cas) de la part de jeunes musulmans, parce qu'on leur a mis dans la tte (parents ? imam ? ...) qu'une fille, c'tait voil de la tte au pied, sinon c'est une pute !  ::aie::   ::calim2::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Se faire endoctriner ds sa plus jeune enfance, et se faire traiter de salope si on ne porte pas le voile, je n'appelle par cela un "choix".
> Se retrouver obliger de porter le voile pour ne pas passer pour un apostat, et subir des reprsailles de ses voisins et de sa propre famille, je n'appelle pas cela un "choix".


Mais d'o tu sors que *toutes* les musulmanes subissent a ?

Sort toi un peu de BFMTV et du reste, tu parles sans avoir strictement aucun lment pour appuyer a ! 

Oui certaines vivent a, et c'est dplorable, mais non, TOUTES les musulmanes qui portent le voile, ne le font pas par peur des reprsailles... 


En fait c'est le problme ici, c'est que vous sortez vos opinions et vos faits comme des vrits absolues, alors que vous n'avez qu'un point de vue extrieure au sujet, n'tant pas vous mmes musulmans (voir peut-tre mme pas croyant du tout), et donc tout se base sur votre ressentit, sur 2/3 sondages  la con que vous avez vu passer dans les mdias, et sur quelques articles plus ou moins objectifs et sourcs parus dans la presse, avec les informations qu'on a bien voulu vous donner.

Mais vous ne savez rien du quotidien des musulmans ou des musulmanes en gnral, en dehors de 2/3 connaissances, vous ne ressortez que les clichs habituels soit d'extrme-droite (c'est tout des fous meurtriers), ou des fminazies (oui toutes les musulmanes sont oppresses), c'est affligeant au possible.

Oui il y a des problmes chez la communaut musulmane, comme dans toutes les communauts, oui il y a des problmes avec les intgristes religieux musulmans, comme avec tous les intgristes religieux, je ne suis pas comme ryu avec les cathos  dire que tous les musulmans sont des bisounours qu'il faut arrter de perscuter sans raison, ils ont aussi leur lot de cons, comme tout le monde, mais franchement, je n'ai pas l'impression que vous ralisez la porte des trucs que vous racontez...


La Neckara, tu es en train de dire que 100% des musulmanes se voilent par peur de reprsailles physiques ou de se faire cracher dessus / insulter, alors ok, quel lment as-tu pour prouver cela ? Et surtout, si toutes les musulmanes sont leves ainsi, et endoctrines ds leur plus tendre enfance par tous les vilains mles musulmans (leurs pres et leurs frres donc), comment se fait-il que toutes les musulmanes, aujourd'hui dans la vie de tous les jours, qui ne portent pas le voile ne soient pas toutes assassines ? On devrait avoir des monceaux de cadavres de musulmanes tous les jours, si tous les musulmans fonctionnait ainsi...

Encore une fois, t'es en train de gnraliser le comportement des terroristes ou dans le cas prsent, de mecs certes plus radicaux que les musulmans lambda, mais habitant au fin fond de l'Iran ou je ne sais o (ce qui est encore diffrent puisque la-bas en plus, c'est une religion d'tat),  tous les musulmans du monde, alors que non, tous les musulmans ne vivent pas comme en Iran. 

Si tu regardes les petites musulmanes de banlieues de nos jours, il y en a plus en mode jogging / gucci / machin truc genre "fashion racaille" street wear, qu'en voile intgral...





> Certes, se balader dans les tenues du carnaval de Rio, outre le fait que ce soit interdit par la loi, en France (sauf pendant quelques manifestations), c'est pas le truc que t'as envie de voir en permanence. D'un autre cot, que ma fille et ma femme soient en danger parce qu'elles portent une jupe ou une robe un peu courte, a, a me fait chier. Et, aujourd'hui, en France, une femme ou une fille en jupe, est la cible de violences (verbales dans le meilleur des cas) de la part de jeunes musulmans, parce qu'on leur a mis dans la tte (parents ? imam ? ...) qu'une fille, c'tait voil de la tte au pied, sinon c'est une pute !


Oui car c'est bien connu, les femmes ne se font interpeller / agresser / violer que par des jeunes musulmans, jamais de cathos, de juifs, ou d'athe, que des musulmans je vous dis ma bonne dame ! Sal*ps d'arabes ! 

Ca devient pire que le PMU ce forum en fait... Srieusement, vous rflchissez 5 mn  ce que vous crivez avant de valider vos messages ? 

La textuellement, tu es en train de dire que si aujourd'hui les femmes courent un danger  se mettre en robe / jupe, c'est seulement  cause des jeunes musulmans... Les femmes se font violer depuis la nuit des temps, avec ou sans jupe d'ailleurs, mais oui, si aujourd'hui c'est devenu un problme, c'est du fait de la radicalisation des jeunes musulmans.

Je sais que c'est Trolldi mais quand mme...

----------


## Neckara

> Mais d'o tu sors que *toutes* les musulmanes subissent a ?


D'o tu sors ce qualificatif "toutes" ?




> Sort toi un peu de BFMTV et du reste


Ce que je ne regardes pas merci.




> tu parles sans avoir strictement aucun lment pour appuyer a !


Juste des apostats *qui ont subit cela*, mais oui, aucun lments...




> mais non, TOUTES les musulmanes qui portent le voile, ne le font pas par peur des reprsailles...


Je n'ai pas voqu une cause unique...




> En fait c'est le problme ici, c'est que vous sortez vos opinions et vos faits comme des vrits absolues


Le problme, c'est surtout que tu dformes nos propos et fait de multiples confusions...




> alors que vous n'avez qu'un point de vue extrieure au sujet, n'tant pas vous mmes musulmans (voir peut-tre mme pas croyant du tout)


Et un musulman aura forcment un parti pris... donc au final, quoi qu'il arrive personne ne peut rien dire.

Et le sophisme du "tu sais rien tu ne l'as pas vcu", je te pensais quand mme un peu au-dessus de cela. Il n'y a pas besoin de vivre pour savoir, et le fait d'tre citoyen requiert que nous sachions des choses que nous ne vivons pas.
C'est au mme niveau que les pyramidiots qui vont te balancer "de toute faon tu ne sais rien, tu n'as pas vu les pyramides de tes propres yeux".




> Mais vous ne savez rien du quotidien des musulmans ou des musulmanes en gnral, en dehors de 2/3 connaissances, vous ne ressortez que les clichs habituels soit d'extrme-droite (c'est tout des fous meurtriers)


Ne l'ai-je pas dj rpt suffisamment de fois ?
Tu confonds le dogme et les individus.
L'extrmisme n'est pas fou, et au contraire trs rationnel dans sa logique.

Et aprs tu viens nous parler d'amalgames... un peu hypocrites vu toutes les confusions que tu fais.




> ou des fminazies (oui toutes les musulmanes sont oppresses), c'est affligeant au possible.


Ironiquement, les fminazie dfendent l'Islam... et aprs tu viens nous faire des reproches alors que tu nous balance une telle btise.




> Oui il y a des problmes chez la communaut musulmane, comme dans toutes les communauts, oui il y a des problmes avec les intgristes religieux musulmans, comme avec tous les intgristes religieux [...]


Urg, du relativisme de bas tage.

C'est comme des viols, y'a des problmes dans tous les pays. Donc on met au mme niveau un pays qui a 0.001% de viols, avec celui qui en a 20%.
On met au mme niveau un pays qui puni le viol, avec celui qui sanctionne le viol.




> mais franchement, je n'ai pas l'impression que vous ralisez la porte des trucs que vous racontez...


Dj, tu ne ralises mme pas ce qu'on dit, donc  partir de l...




> La Neckara, tu es en train de dire que 100% des musulmanes[...]


Non.




> [...] comment se fait-il que toutes les musulmanes, aujourd'hui dans la vie de tous les jours, qui ne portent pas le voile ne soient pas toutes assassines ? On devrait avoir des monceaux de cadavres de musulmanes tous les jours, si tous les musulmans fonctionnait ainsi...


 ::roll::  oui parce que se faire assassine ou se faire insulter, c'est la mme chose...

Dj tu confonds dogme et individu. Tu confonds aussi la situation de plusieurs pays.
Et tu ignores ce que je disais quant aux "faux/vrai" musulman, alors que tu as lourdement insist dessus auparavant, donc juste quand a t'arranges.




> Encore une fois, t'es en train de gnraliser le comportement des terroristes ou dans le cas prsent, de mecs certes plus radicaux que les musulmans lambda, mais habitant au fin fond de l'Iran ou je ne sais o (ce qui est encore diffrent puisque la-bas en plus, c'est une religion d'tat),  tous les musulmans du monde, alors que non, tous les musulmans ne vivent pas comme en Iran.


Tu confonds le dogme et l'individu...




> Oui car c'est bien connu, les femmes ne se font interpeller / agresser / violer que par des jeunes musulmans, jamais de cathos, de juifs, ou d'athe, que des musulmans je vous dis ma bonne dame ! Sal*ps d'arabes !


Encore un principe d'quivalence ridicule.

Le millier de jeunes filles violes en UK au sein d'un rseau organis, tu me rappelles ce que c'tait ?
Les agressions sexuelles du nouvel ans 2016 (de souvenir), tu me rappelles ?

Trs quivalent, en effet...




> La textuellement, tu es en train de dire que si aujourd'hui les femmes courent un danger  se mettre en robe / jupe, c'est seulement  cause des jeunes musulmans... Les femmes se font violer depuis la nuit des temps, avec ou sans jupe d'ailleurs, mais oui, si aujourd'hui c'est devenu un problme, c'est du fait de la radicalisation des jeunes musulmans.


Ah bas, si elles se font violer depuis la nuit des temps, c'est bon alors.
C'est pas comme si les temps avaient volu, que les femmes avaient acquis des droits, et qu'on avait un systme juridique un peu plus avanc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc ne suivent pas correctement l'Islam...


Personne ne suit un texte religieux  la lettre...
Le Coran doit dater du 7ieme sicle...




> a pose juste problme aux plus radicaux qui suivent l'Islam et qui considrent ces personnes comme des infidles corrompus par l'occident.


Il ne doivent pas tre nombreux.




> L'Imam, tu peux le remettre en cause, le pape un peu moins facilement.


En France c'est un catholicisme culturel, les gens ont t baptis mais ils s'en foutent.
Ils n'coutent pas le pape et ils ne voient pas souvent des curs.




> Ensuite, contrairement aux ides reu, le terrorisme n'est pas "timbr", mais au contraire trs rationnel dans sa propre logique.


Si quelqu'un veut tuer des innocents c'est un timbr.
Son cerveau a t lav.




> vous n'avez qu'un point de vue extrieure au sujet, n'tant pas vous mmes musulmans (voir peut-tre mme pas croyant du tout), et donc tout se base sur votre ressentit, sur 2/3 sondages  la con que vous avez vu passer dans les mdias, et sur quelques articles plus ou moins objectifs et sourcs parus dans la presse, avec les informations qu'on a bien voulu vous donner.


AH !
Alors vous voyez que le systme cherche  crer de l'islamophobie tout en faisant en sorte de faire entrer un maximum d'immigrs musulmans !




> les cathos  dire que tous les musulmans sont des bisounours qu'il faut arrter de perscuter sans raison, ils ont aussi leur lot de cons, comme tout le monde


Ok il y a des extrmistes catholiques, mais ils sont trs peu nombreux et n'ont aucun pouvoir.
Ils ne blessent personnes et ne sont cout par personne.




> Si tu regardes les petites musulmanes de banlieues de nos jours, il y en a plus en mode jogging / gucci / machin truc genre "fashion racaille" street wear, qu'en voile intgral...


Ya mme des mix :





> Certes, se balader dans les tenues du carnaval de Rio, outre le fait que ce soit interdit par la loi, en France (sauf pendant quelques manifestations)


a dpend o.
VIDEO. Naturisme  Paris: Bowling, piscine, expo Pourquoi autant dvnements nus dans la capitale?

A New York, se balader seins nus est un droit



> Ltat de New York a rappell  la police que, depuis le 7 juillet 1992, au nom de l'galit, les femmes ont le droit de se promener torse nu.





> D'un autre cot, que ma fille et ma femme soient en danger parce qu'elles portent une jupe ou une robe un peu courte, a, a me fait chier.


Il y a un danger encore beaucoup plus commun, ce sont des collgiennes qui envoient des photos sexy  leur petit copain, une image fuite et c'est fini.
a peut aller jusqu'au suicide.
Suicide d'une ado aprs une photo intime : la mre porte plainte

En parlant de viol, il y en a eu plein ralis par des migrants et on en trouve aucune trace dans les mdias mainstreams.
Italie. Bari : 5 migrants nigrians arrts pour un viol dans un centre daccueil
Italie: Une adolescente de 15 ans viole. Arrestation de Mohamed, criminel et clandestin. Matteo Salvini traite le migrant de  ver .

Allemagne : un chef de la police conseille aux femmes de ne pas boire d'alcool pour viter les viols



> Aprs le viol prsum dune jeune fille de 18 ans par huit individus parmi lesquels sept Syriens, mi-octobre, le chef de la police de Fribourg a conseill aux femmes de ne pas devenir vulnrables en consommant de la drogue ou de l'alcool.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais vous ne savez rien du quotidien des musulmans ou des musulmanes en gnral, en dehors de 2/3 connaissances


De la part de quelqu'un qui vient de nous dire "dans la belle famille de ma sur blabla", elle est bien bonne.  ::mouarf:: 




> Oui car c'est bien connu, les femmes ne se font interpeller / agresser / violer que par des jeunes musulmans, jamais de cathos, de juifs, ou d'athe, que des musulmans je vous dis ma bonne dame ! Sal*ps d'arabes !


Je te laisse les insultes. Surtout que je n'ai pas parl d'arabes, mais de musulmans, ce qui n'est pas pareil du tout. Ensuite, je dirais : "Oui, en grosse majorit, ce sont les musulmans qui sont en cause" et je rajouterais, que c'est assez rcent en plus. Il y a une monte de la radicalisation religieuse. Elle existe aussi chez les catholiques et les juifs, mais elle est beaucoup plus marque chez les musulmans. 




> La textuellement, tu es en train de dire que si aujourd'hui les femmes courent un danger  se mettre en robe / jupe, c'est seulement  cause des jeunes musulmans... Les femmes se font violer depuis la nuit des temps, avec ou sans jupe d'ailleurs, mais oui, si aujourd'hui c'est devenu un problme, c'est du fait de la radicalisation des jeunes musulmans.


Je comprends que tu veuilles dfendre la religion qu'a adopte ta sur, mais, franchement tu ne convainc personne, je pense. C'est un fait visible. Les tmoignages sont nombreux, et je pense que tout le monde connat au moins une fille ou femme qui s'est fait emm**der par des jeunes musulmans quand elle portait une jupe. Et comme, je le dis plus haut, c'est assez rcent. Quand j'ai fait mes tudes, a ne posait pas de problme. 




> Je sais que c'est Trolldi mais quand mme...


J'aillais justement t'en faire la remarque.  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Certes, se balader dans les tenues du carnaval de Rio, outre le fait que ce soit interdit par la loi, en *France* (sauf pendant quelques *manifestations*)





> a dpend o.
> VIDEO. Naturisme  Paris: Bowling, piscine, expo Pourquoi autant dvnements nus dans la capitale?


C'est ce qui s'appelle des manifestations  ::roll:: 




> A New York, se balader seins nus est un droit


J'ai dit "en France", c'est quel mot que tu ne comprends pas ? A moins que tu ne penses que New York est en France ? re  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> je pense que tout le monde connat au moins une fille ou femme qui s'est fait emm**der par des jeunes musulmans quand elle portait une jupe. Et comme, je le dis plus haut, c'est assez rcent. Quand j'ai fait mes tudes, a ne posait pas de problme.


Perso moi j'en connais pas.
Mais il est possible que des musulmans embtent des femmes en jupes.
C'est a de laisser les migrants rentrer sans les intgrer.
Ils en ont rien  foutre de la France, donc ils font leur truc...

On ne fait rien pour que les immigrs aiment la France, donc ils ne cherchent pas  faire d'effort pour vivre  la Franaise.
a risque de finir par poser un problme un jour...




> C'est ce qui s'appelle des manifestations


Quand c'est pour 6 mois, a compte comme manifestation ?
L'espace naturiste  Paris au Bois de Vincennes rouvre pour six mois !



> Eh non, vous ne rvez pas ! L'espace naturiste du Bois de Vincennes est de retour ds ce samedi 14 avril et jusqu'au 14 octobre 2018. Il est dsormais possible de se pavaner en tenue d'Adam et ve dans la capitale.





> J'ai dit "en France"


Comme le gouvernement Franais s'inspire beaucoup des USA, a finira peut-tre par arriver un jour en France.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'o tu sors ce qualificatif "toutes" ?


Bah je te parle de certaines qui le font par choix (donc je parle dj d'un sous-groupe qui sous-entendu ne porte pas le pas le voile par contrainte hein soyons logique) et tu me rtorque ce que j'ai cit, sous entendant donc que celle qui disent avoir le choix, ne l'ont pas vraiment au final, car elles le font par peur de ceci ou cela et car elles sont conditionnes comme a. Donc si au final celles qui le font par choix, n'ont en fait pas vraiment le choix (d'aprs toi), c'est donc qu'*aucune* ne le porte par choix et donc forcment *toutes* par contrainte. C'est de la simple logique suite  tes rponses. 





> Juste des apostats *qui ont subit cela*, mais oui, aucun lments...


Et je ne connais que des musulmans non-radicaux, et des musulmanes qui ne portent pas le voile, en quoi tes expriences de vie (enfin celles de tes connaissances), ont plus de poids / valeur que les miennes ? 





> Je n'ai pas voqu une cause unique...


Non mais cf ci-dessus, vu que tu rponds  un truc dont tu n'as pas compris le sens, a induit le fait que ta rponse ait ce sens.





> Le problme, c'est surtout que tu dformes nos propos et fait de multiples confusions...


Dit-il... Bizarrement, c'est exactement la mme chose que je vous reproche, on va allez loin comme a. 





> Et un musulman aura forcment un parti pris... donc au final, quoi qu'il arrive personne ne peut rien dire.


Un musulman sera quand mme plus apte  parler de sa religion et de sa faon de vivre qu'un mec qui ne l'est pas. Et oui il aura un parti pris pour une position donne, mais tous les musulmans n'ayant pas tous la mme opinion (a fait quand mme 3 pages qu'on le dit), tu tomberas sur diffrents partis pris mais au moins cela sera des opinions des gens concerns.





> Et le sophisme du "tu sais rien tu ne l'as pas vcu", je te pensais quand mme un peu au-dessus de cela. Il n'y a pas besoin de vivre pour savoir, et le fait d'tre citoyen requiert que nous sachions des choses que nous ne vivons pas.


Avoir entendu parl d'un truc, ne signifie pas non plus que tu connais le sujet de A  Z avec tous ses tenants et ses aboutissants, surtout quand toute ta connaissance du sujet, n'est qu'un discours rapport (et donc potentiellement dform / non-objectif).





> Ne l'ai-je pas dj rpt suffisamment de fois ?
> Tu confonds le dogme et les individus.
> L'extrmisme n'est pas fou, et au contraire trs rationnel dans sa logique.


Je ne confonds rien, tu joue sur les mots pour essayer de me faire avoir tord.

Les histoires de voile intgral, et de burka, ce n'est pas dans le Coran, ces inepties ne viennent donc pas du dogme, mais bien de mecs qui s'inventent des trucs dans leurs ttes et qui veulent l'imposer  des mous du bulbes qui les prennent au srieux car d'une part, ils n'ont pas tudier les textes de leur propre religion et peut-tre aussi accessoirement car ils sont de base "lgrement" misogynes et possessifs. 

Donc non, les terroristes ne sont pas les vrais musulmans qui prennent bien le Coran au pied de la lettre et les autres "musulmans" des croyants qui se fourvoient. 





> Ironiquement, les fminazie dfendent l'Islam... et aprs tu viens nous faire des reproches alors que tu nous balance une telle btise.


Euh non, je doute fortement que les fminazies dfendent le voile intgral et tout le tintouin, au mieux certaines dfendent un Islam "modr", avec des musulmans vivant  l'occidentale, du fait de tout cet acharnement ambiant et ces amalgames  l'encontre de cette religion. Mais cela m'tonnerait que la majorit d'entres elles dfendent le droit au voile... Au moment des histoires sur la burka, elles avaient plutt tendance  demander sa disparition, qu' rclamer le droit aux musulmanes  s'habiller comme elles le veulent.





> Urg, du relativisme de bas tage.
> 
> C'est comme des viols, y'a des problmes dans tous les pays. Donc on met au mme niveau un pays qui a 0.001% de viols, avec celui qui en a 20%.
> On met au mme niveau un pays qui puni le viol, avec celui qui sanctionne le viol.


Quel rapport avec les viols ? 

Il n'y a que des musulmans qui violent des femmes, pourquoi on passe de l'Islam au viol ? Et quel rapport avec la phrase que tu cite ? 

Je ne fais pas de relativisme, j'explique juste le fait que j'assume qu'il y ait des choses qui posent problme, mais comme c'est le cas partout, rien ni personne n'est parfait, mais en aucun cas je n'ai affirm ou laiss sous entendre que comme il y avait des problmes aussi dans les autres communauts, alors il ne fallait rien dire aux musulmans. 

Et encore une fois, c'est moi qui dforme les propos et fais pleins de confusions ? :ptdr::ptdr:





> Dj, tu ne ralises mme pas ce qu'on dit, donc  partir de l...


Dit-il... (again)





> :roll: oui parce que se faire assassine ou se faire insulter, c'est la mme chose...


Ai-je dit cela ? 





> Dj tu confonds dogme et individu. Tu confonds aussi la situation de plusieurs pays.


Je ne confonds rien, c'est toi qui nous sort des affirmations comme si tous les musulmans vivait avec la Charia comme en Iran, alors que rien qu'en France, cela n'a rien  voir, et les mentalits ne sont pas exactement les mmes. 





> Encore un principe d'quivalence ridicule.


Vaut mieux a qu'une affirmation merdique bas sur rien.





> Le millier de jeunes filles violes en UK au sein d'un rseau organis, tu me rappelles ce que c'tait ?


Et les millions d'enfants traumatiss par des prtres catholiques, c'est quoi ? C'est pas pour autant que vous collez tous les catholiques dans le mme sac et que vous les prenez tous pour des pdophiles si ? Tu ne vois toujours pas la nuance l ? 

Qu'est-ce que tu viens me parler de ces histoires de viols,  part sinon pour sous-entendre que les musulmans sont des violeurs ? 





> Les agressions sexuelles du nouvel ans 2016 (de souvenir), tu me rappelles ?


Je te rappelle que c'tait effectivement des allemands d'origine immigre, mais je ne vois pas comment,  partir de cela, tu peux savoir si ils taient musulmans ou non (car oui, tous les maghrbins / arabes / africains, ne sont pas tous musulmans, a t'vitera un raccourci merdique supplmentaire) ?

Bref un bel amalgame de plus, merci d'clairer mes confusions. :ptdr:





> Trs quivalent, en effet...


La aussi, TU dforme mes propos, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait quivalent, mais que les viols n'taient pas l'apanage des jeunes musulmans, ce qui n'a rien  voir. T'as 3 master, mais t'es pas foutu de lire une phrase en franais sans la dformer.





> Ah bas, si elles se font violer depuis la nuit des temps, c'est bon alors.


Mme chose que juste au-dessus. Ai-je dit que ce n'tait pas grave ? Non, je dis que les viols ont toujours exist, indpendamment de la radicalisation ou non des jeunes musulmans.

La aussi, TU dforme mes propos.





> C'est pas comme si les temps avaient volu, que les femmes avaient acquis des droits, et qu'on avait un systme juridique un peu plus avanc...


C'est pas faux, mais totalement hors propos, les femmes ont plus de droits, le systme juridique est plus avanc, mais tout cela est vrai, que le violeur soit musulman, catholique, juif, bouddhiste, athe, ou adepte de la licorne arc-en-ciel, ces droits et ce systme juridique sont senss tre les mmes peu importe la religion de l'agresseur / de l'agress(e). 

Donc quel rapport avec l'Islam ? 



C'est bien beau de prendre tout le monde pour des dbiles, et d'accuser  tout va de ne rien comprendre et de dformer les propos, mais c'est moche de le faire quand on fait soit-mme exactement la mme chose...

Bref, j'ai autre chose  faire que de tourner en rond sur des prjugs moisis, comme d'hab, et comme tous les autres qui ont eu  dbattre avec toi, j'abandonne volontiers devant ton incommensurable savoir sur tout ce qui existe. Tu pourras rpondre si cela te chante, mais il n'y aura pas de retour de ma part  ton message, quitte  bouillir moi-mme intrieurement.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je comprends que tu veuilles dfendre la religion qu'a adopte ta sur, mais, franchement tu ne convainc personne, je pense. C'est un fait visible. Les tmoignages sont nombreux, et je pense que tout le monde connat au moins une fille ou femme qui s'est fait emm**der par des jeunes musulmans quand elle portait une jupe. Et comme, je le dis plus haut, c'est assez rcent. Quand j'ai fait mes tudes, a ne posait pas de problme.


Rien  voir avec le fait que cela soit la religion de ma soeur, et surtout, je suis moi-mme athe et toutes les religions me sortent par les yeux. Ce qui m'insupporte ici, ce sont encore et toujours vos clichs / banalits balancs sur la base de quelques ressentis, et appliqus  l'entiret de la population suivant cette religion.


Quant  tes exemples, c'est bien ce que j'essai de t'expliquer, je ne nie pas que cela existe, je dis juste que ce n'est pas exclusif aux musulmans. De plus, n'y-a-t-il pas un amalgame entre jeune de banlieue d'origine maghrbine et jeune musulman ? Ces "jeunes" taient-ils vraiment des musulmans pratiquant et surtout comment la victime l'a su ? Ils crient allah wakbar quand ils emmerdent ces femmes ? -_-

Je suis prt  parier que la aussi, il y a amalgame entre jeune maghrbin de banlieue et jeune musulman (l'un n'empche pas l'autre, mais tous ne sont pas forcment les deux).

Moi aussi, je peux comparer par rapport  quand je faisais mes tudes, et je peux facilement certifier que de faon gnrale, une bonne partie des jeunes de banlieue (et ce peu importe leur origine ou leur religion) sont devenus beaucoup plus agressifs qu'avant, et ce de plus en plus jeune. Et mme en temps qu'homme, on n'avait moins (ou pas) de risque de se faire agresser / racketter dans des quartiers o ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui. Mais la violence a augment dans ces quartiers de faon gnrale, ce n'est pas spcialement que  l'encontre des femmes ou spcialement, que de la part des musulmans.

Donc des blancs avec des comportements dplacs, il y en a aussi, ainsi que des noirs ou des asiatiques. Aprs, peut-tre que les tmoignages reviennent plus souvent sur les jeunes maghrbins, du fait qu'ils sont les plus nombreux (simple logique mathmatique), et que cela n'a pas forcment  voir avec le fait qu'ils sont musulmans ou qu'il y ait un pourcentage plus levs de violeurs dans cette communaut / cette religion ? Est-ce que rien que a, a vous est venu  l'esprit ?

Enfin de toutes faons, ces jeunes ne suivant pas le dogme  100%, ils ne sont de toutes faons pas musulmans, c'est Neckara qui le dit, donc ton propos est forcment faux, cela n'a rien  voir avec les jeunes musulmans.  ::mouarf:: 





> J'aillais justement t'en faire la remarque.


Srieusement, plutt que de faire les malins, relisez vos phrases, je vous assure que certaines sont tout de mme trs malsaines, et c'est peut-tre juste une problme d'incomprhension du fait d'tre  l'crit, ou que vous vous tes un poil mal exprim, mais si vous pensez rellement tout a, c'est relativement grave...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tu as raison de dire que tous les maghrbins ne sont pas musulmans, mais je pense qu'il n'est pas faux d'estimer que c'est le cas trs majoritairement.

En regardant le tableau de ce lien on voit que l'Algrie c'est 99% de musulmans, le Maroc c'est 99,9% de musulmans, la Tunisie c'est 99,8% de musulmans. 
Avoues quand mme que tomber sur un maghrbin qui ne soit pas musulman, c'est LE cas exceptionnel. 

Alors certes, on pourrait penser que les maghrbins qui viennent en France, le font pour abandonner leur religion, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas.

Et les problmes, oui j'emploie le mot "problme", que posent cette religion deviennent de plus en plus important, alors mme qu'ils ne reprsentent qu'une toute petite minorit. Leurs demandes, de plus en plus insistantes et contraignantes, montre une radicalisation dans la pratique de l'islam en France. 

Ne t'en dplaise.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)J'ai de trs gros doutes quant  cela.(.../...)


Ah eh bien, c'est sur qu'ils savent bien qu'ils ne peuvent pas le dire(sauf les MRA et les incels, mais eux, ils sont marginaliss par dfinition, donc ils s'en foutent, et disent tout haut ce que les autres pensent tout bas). N'empche que les discours antiavortement(voire anticontraception pour certains), la pression sur la "puret" des jeunes filles, l'obsession de la femme au foyer(une chimre peu viable conomiquement, de nos jours), le dnigrement systmatique de toute femme ayant russi professionnellement, le complmentarianisme, la protection systmatique des leaders surpris dans des scandales sexuels(quand ils sont de droite, videmment, quand c'est Harvey Weinstein, on lache videmment les chiens), tout a, ce sont des choses qui visent  rduire toujours plus la libert ds femmes, a vient directement de la SBC, et c'est repris(et appliqu) par toutes les nouvelles composantes moins religieuses de la droite amricaine. C'est parfois aussi appliqu dans certains pans puants de la gauche amricaine(mais de manire nettement moins visible, et surtout, pas assume).

L'objectif immdiat n'est peut-tre pas *directement* l'esclavage, mais si tu regarde la tendance, c'est toujours plus d'oppression, toujours moins de liberts pour qui n'est pas n avec le genre qui va bien. La dynamique sous-tendue, elle, est bien celle que j'ai cite. Il suffit de lire les discours des faiseurs d'opinion, du parti rpublicain, de la SBC, du dark enlightment, etc... C'est toujours enrob dans un emballage "plan bonus", du genre "vous les femmes n'aurez pas  supporter le poids de prendre les dcisions difficilles, nous les hommes allons nous y coller, remerciez nous", mais c'est bel et bien prsent.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu as raison de dire que tous les maghrbins ne sont pas musulmans, mais je pense qu'il n'est pas faux d'estimer que c'est le cas trs majoritairement.
> 
> En regardant le tableau de ce lien on voit que l'Algrie c'est 99% de musulmans, le Maroc c'est 99,9% de musulmans, la Tunisie c'est 99,8% de musulmans. 
> Avoues quand mme que tomber sur un maghrbin qui ne soit pas musulman, c'est LE cas exceptionnel.


Sauf que (avec tout mon respect) qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fou du pourcentage la-bas ? Ce qui nous intresse, c'est le cas franais, enfin pour ma part, car je serais bien incapable de dire si c'tait plus facile pour les femmes de se promener en jupe dans les banlieues au Maroc ou en Tunisie il y a 30 ans.  :;): 





> Alors certes, on pourrait penser que les maghrbins qui viennent en France, le font pour abandonner leur religion, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas.


Certes, mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas le propos que je tiens. Dj d'une part, il ne faut pas oublier non plus, les maghrbins *ns* en France, qui ont toujours vcu  l'occidental, et qui ne sont pas tous aussi religieux / croyants que les gnrations de leurs parents ou grand-parents, et mme pour ceux qui le sont un peu, il y en a une bonne partie ce n'est mme pas qu'ils ont un peu adapt leur religion pour correspondre  notre poque, c'est surtout qu'ils ne suivent qu'un prcepte sur 10 et encore, la plupart du temps devant la famille pour faire bonne impression. Du coup, si dj ceux qui vivent en modifiant lgrement leur application du dogme ne sont plus des musulmans (toujours dixit Neckara), peut-on vraiment considrs ces jeunes maghrbins comme reprsentatif et surtout comme membre de la communaut musulmane puisqu'ils n'en suivent que peu ou rien ? 

Ne sont-ils juste pas simplement des jeunes mal duqus et irrespectueux avec les femmes ?  

De plus encore une fois, corrlation n'est pas causalit. Mme en admettant que tout ce que tu dis est vrai, et que ces agressions se limitent aux jeunes maghrbins et ont exploss depuis quelques annes. On n'a aucune certitude que c'est bien l'Islam qui les poussent  agir comme cela. Et comme, il existe ce genre de comportement dans d'autres communauts / religions, il ne me semble pas exagr de ma part de remettre en cause le fait que cela ne soit la faute que de leur religion. 





> Et les problmes, oui j'emploie le mot "problme", que posent cette religion deviennent de plus en plus important, alors mme qu'ils ne reprsentent qu'une toute petite minorit. Leurs demandes, de plus en plus insistantes et contraignantes, montre une radicalisation dans la pratique de l'islam en France.


Eh bien je ne sais pas quoi te dire, je ne sais pas comment tu vis, mais personnellement, la communaut musulmane de France, peu importe ce qu'elle a pu faire ou demander, n'a strictement rien, mais alors rien de rien chang  ma faon de vivre, mme ma soeur qui s'est convertie, n'a eu aucune influence ne serait-ce que sur mon rgime alimentaire, du fait de ne plus manger que hallal, elle se dmerde avec sa bouffe et vraiment dans le pire du pire des cas, je suis  peu prs certain que manger hallal ne me bouchera pas le fondement.  ::aie::  

Comme je l'ai dj dis 3 ou 4 fois dans cette discussion, je ne remets pas en cause l'existence de problmes, je me permets juste de douter de votre absolu certitude quant  la cause de ses problmes, me disant que vous vous arrtez peut-tre  certaines corrlations trs vite "visibles" en vous arrtant peut-tre de creuser un peu trop tt, et surtout comme je le disais, et tu as bien vu que je ragissais comme cela sur diverses sujets et peu importe l'interlocuteur (et pas seulement pour dfendre la religion de ma soeur hein), c'est cette manie de gnraliser des trucs compltement faux et de les appliquer  toutes une communaut qui me sort par les yeux.

Oui il y a des problmes avec une partie des musulmans, mais ce n'est pas en reprochant cela  la globalit des musulmans dont la majeure partie qui n'y est pour rien et qui n'a jamais viol personne, que cela va arranger quoi que ce soit... 

C'est comme si votre boss venait vous engueulez pour les conneries d'un autre car il est de votre service, voir mme, c'est comme si une foultitude d'inconnus venaient vous prendre la tte  propos des conneries faites par d'autres inconnus, sous prtexte qu'on pense que vous tes de la mme religion... Je ne suis pas certains que vous trouveriez a spcialement "juste". 

Un musulman fait un truc illgal ? Bah tu le juge lui, et pas les X milliards d'autres musulmans qui peuplent la Terre, et si ils sont Y musulmans  faire des conneries, bah tu juge ces Y l, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de si aberrant la-dedans ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf que (avec tout mon respect) qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fou du pourcentage la-bas ? Ce qui nous intresse, c'est le cas franais, enfin pour ma part, car je serais bien incapable de dire si c'tait plus facile pour les femmes de se promener en jupe dans les banlieues au Maroc ou en Tunisie il y a 30 ans.


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'avec un tel pourcentage, il tait peu probable que les maghrbins venus s'installer en France ne soient pas musulmans. a serait quand mme incroyable que les 0,01% de maghrbins non musulmans soient les seuls venus s'installer en France.  :8O: 
Je pense plutt, que si tu rencontres un maghrbin en France, tu as les mmes chances qu'il soit musulman qu'au Maghreb, soit +99% de chances. 




> Certes, mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas le propos que je tiens. Dj d'une part, il ne faut pas oublier non plus, les maghrbins *ns* en France, qui ont toujours vcu  l'occidental, et qui ne sont pas tous aussi religieux / croyants que les gnrations de leurs parents ou grand-parents, et mme pour ceux qui le sont un peu, il y en a une bonne partie ce n'est mme pas qu'ils ont un peu adapt leur religion pour correspondre  notre poque, c'est surtout qu'ils ne suivent qu'un prcepte sur 10 et encore, la plupart du temps devant la famille pour faire bonne impression


a, c'est ton interprtation. La mienne va dans un sens oppos.




> Ne sont-ils juste pas simplement des jeunes mal duqus et irrespectueux avec les femmes ?


Certainement. Mais, quand en plus on pratique une religion qui met les droits des femmes au plus bas, a n'aide pas.




> De plus encore une fois, corrlation n'est pas causalit. Mme en admettant que tout ce que tu dis est vrai, et que ces agressions se limitent aux jeunes maghrbins et ont exploss depuis quelques annes. On n'a aucune certitude que c'est bien l'Islam qui les poussent  agir comme cela.


Cf ci-dessus. L'islam n'accorde aux femmes que le droit de servir l'homme, et encore...  ::roll:: 




> Et comme, il existe ce genre de comportement dans d'autres communauts / religions, il ne me semble pas exagr de ma part de remettre en cause le fait que cela ne soit la faute que de leur religion.


Et pourquoi pas ? Je pense, justement, que ce genre de comportements vis  vis des femmes, trouve son origine justement de la position des ces dernires dans les diverses religions. Et que c'est, aujourd'hui encore l'hritage de ces religions machistes qui entraine ces comportements insupportables.




> Eh bien je ne sais pas quoi te dire, je ne sais pas comment tu vis, mais personnellement, la communaut musulmane de France, peu importe ce qu'elle a pu faire ou demander, n'a strictement rien, mais alors rien de rien chang  ma faon de vivre, mme ma soeur qui s'est convertie, n'a eu aucune influence ne serait-ce que sur mon rgime alimentaire, du fait de ne plus manger que hallal, elle se dmerde avec sa bouffe et vraiment dans le pire du pire des cas, je suis  peu prs certain que manger hallal ne me bouchera pas le fondement.


Tu confonds le priv avec le public. Quand je suis invit chez des musulmans, je mange trs volontiers ce qu'ils me proposent. Et quand, c'est l'inverse, je ne fais pas un rti de porc. Par respect de leur pratique religieuse. 
Mais, quand la demande est publique, et doit faire changer les lois de la Rpublique afin de satisfaire, dans des lieux publiques (et donc laques) des pratiques religieuses, je trouve que a pose un problme. 




> c'est cette manie de gnraliser des trucs compltement faux et de les appliquer  toutes une communaut qui me sort par les yeux.


Peut-tre est-ce aussi du au fait que ces problmes sont ports par les reprsentants du culte en question...

----------


## el_slapper

Sinon, pour la religiosit des gens ns en France d'anctres nord-africains, J'ai l'impression(donc a n'est qu'un ressenti) qu'on a les deux phnomnes en parallle. D'un cot, de plus en plus de gens s'occidentalisent et quittent le mode de vie patriarcal, religieux et agraire qui convenait tant  leurs anctres. De l'autres, d'aucuns voient a, et ragissent brutalement, en se braquant, et en se radicalisant. C'est aussi normal que quand les lments les plus modrs quittent un groupe, le groupe se radicalise.

Je ne dis pas que j'ai raison, hein, c'est juste ce que je vois et qui me parait logique. Je peux louper des aspects. Mais il me semble que scularisation et radicalisation ont de pair. ce n'est pas l'une ou l'autre. Ce qui rend les choses compliques pour qui aime bien ranger les gens dans des petites cases bien tiquetes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> N'empche que les discours antiavortement(voire anticontraception pour certains)


Les "anti-contraception" conseillent d'viter de multiplier le nombre de partenaires sexuelle avant le mariage.
Plus t'as eu de partenaires sexuelle plus c'est difficile de rester fidle.

Les anti-avortement disent qu'il vaut mieux viter de tomber enceinte sans le vouloir.
Un avortement c'est une opration hyper lourde.
Physiquement et psychologiquement c'est extremement violent.

Il faut qu' chaque relation sexuelle les participants pensent aux IST et  la grossesse.
Au lieu de prendre de l'alcool et d'autres drogues et faire n'importe quoi.

Aprs je comprend que dans certaine situation l'avortement est quasi obligatoire. "je suis tomb enceinte lors d'un viol" / "je n'ai pas une situation assez confortable" / "le gars qui m'a mis enceinte est un con" / "le monde c'est de la merde je refuse de mettre au monde un tre qui ne fera que souffrir".




> l'obsession de la femme au foyer(une chimre peu viable conomiquement, de nos jours)


Ce serait tellement bien si un salaire suffisait  payer le loyer, les courses, les factures, les impts pour toute une famille.  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: 
a ne me drangerait pas de m'occuper des enfants et des tches mnagres.




> la protection systmatique des leaders surpris dans des scandales sexuels(quand ils sont de droite, videmment, quand c'est Harvey Weinstein, on lache videmment les chiens)


De quoi il est de gauche Weinstein ?
Il a forc trop de filles il fallait bien qu'il paie un jour...
C'est comme DSK,  force de violer des femmes, il fallait bien que a arrive.

Bon pour Weinstein, c'est le vieux truc de la jeune actrice qui accepte de faire des choses pour avoir un rle.
C'est la promotion canap / pass sous le bureau.

Enfin ya un chantage quand mme...
C'est chouette que Weinstein soit enfin tomb, il tait impuni depuis trop longtemps.

Bon au final ils ont pris le bon avocat et ils s'en sont trs bien sorti malheureusement...




> mais si tu regarde la tendance, c'est toujours plus d'oppression, toujours moins de liberts pour qui n'est pas n avec le genre qui va bien.


Comment ?!
C'est n'importe quoi...
Arrtez de dire que la femme est une victime et qu'elle perd des liberts, ce n'est absolument pas a qui ce passe.
Mme chez les rpublicains aux USA.

Le combat femme / homme est ridicule, nous sommes dans la mme quipe, vous visez le mauvais ennemi.
Newsmax's 50 Most Influential Female Republicans

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu confonds le priv avec le public. Quand je suis invit chez des musulmans, je mange trs volontiers ce qu'ils me proposent. Et quand, c'est l'inverse, je ne fais pas un rti de porc. Par respect de leur pratique religieuse. 
> Mais, quand la demande est publique, et doit faire changer les lois de la Rpublique afin de satisfaire, dans des lieux publiques (et donc laques) des pratiques religieuses, je trouve que a pose un problme.


Mais mme dans le public, il n'y a rien qui a chang ma vie. 

Et me^me si on part sur les sujets comme les menus des cantines par exemple, bah ok, il y a des plats hallal (ou vegan vu que c'est demand aussi), du moment qu'il y en a pour tous les gots, pour que chacun puisse manger selon ses convictions, en quoi c'est gnant pour vous. Je n'ai pas vu les musulmans demander  ce que l'on force tout le monde  manger hallal (ce qui de toutes faons ne change strictement rien pour un non musulman), ils demandent  aussi avoir des plats hallal. Typiquement pour ton gosse  toi (enfin je dis "ton gosse", faon de parler, tu n'as peut-tre pas d'enfant ou du moins plus en ge de manger  la cantine ^^), cela ne change strictement rien.

Et puis il faut galement diffrencier des demandes parfois lgitime et raisonnable qui ne changerait pas grand chose pour les autres, qui sont peut-tre effectivement demand par de nombreux musulmans, des demandes farfelues inities par moins d'une dizaine de zinzins dans le pays et dont on parle dans les journaux pour dire "Attention le grand remplacement ! Regardez ils vont enlever le franais et les maths pour obliger nos enfants  apprendre l'arabe !" (ce n'est pas comme si on avait plusieurs exemples de a hein).






> Sinon, pour la religiosit des gens ns en France d'anctres nord-africains, J'ai l'impression(donc a n'est qu'un ressenti) qu'on a les deux phnomnes en parallle. D'un cot, de plus en plus de gens s'occidentalisent et quittent le mode de vie patriarcal, religieux et agraire qui convenait tant  leurs anctres. De l'autres, d'aucuns voient a, et ragissent brutalement, en se braquant, et en se radicalisant. C'est aussi normal que quand les lments les plus modrs quittent un groupe, le groupe se radicalise.


Alors je suis d'accord qu'il y a les deux, mais pour ma part, j'ai tout de mme tendance  penser que ceux qui se radicalisent, sont en gnral (pas toujours) des gens ne trainant dj pas trop forcment dans la lgalit ou dj fragilis / marginalis, et que c'est plus sous l'influence d'Imams ou de personnes dj radicalis que par simple raction  ceux lchant du leste (mais qui servent certes d'exemples pour les Imams et autres sus-nomms pour engrainer les autres).

----------


## Neckara

> Bah je te parle de certaines qui le font par choix (donc je parle dj d'un sous-groupe qui sous-entendu ne porte pas le pas le voile par contrainte hein soyons logique) et tu me rtorque ce que j'ai cit, sous entendant donc que celle qui disent avoir le choix, ne l'ont pas vraiment au final, car elles le font par peur de ceci ou cela et car elles sont conditionnes comme a. Donc si au final celles qui le font par choix, n'ont en fait pas vraiment le choix (d'aprs toi), c'est donc qu'*aucune* ne le porte par choix et donc forcment *toutes* par contrainte. C'est de la simple logique suite  tes rponses.


C'est une vision trs binaire du monde.

Aprs que _certaines_, le portent rellement, par choix, sans pressions extrieurs ni endoctrinement, ne change rien  la ralit du problme soulev.
En cherchant bien, tu peux mme trouver quelques femmes qui aiment se prendre des baffes. S'en servir pour justifier le fait de voir des femmes se prendre des baffes et le considrer comme "normal", est ridicule au possible.




> Et je ne connais que des musulmans non-radicaux, et des musulmanes qui ne portent pas le voile, en quoi tes expriences de vie (enfin celles de tes connaissances), ont plus de poids / valeur que les miennes ?


C'est bien pour cela que raisonner par relativisme ne conduit  rien, et qu'on arrive  justifier tout et n'importe quoi avec...




> Un musulman sera quand mme plus apte  parler de sa religion et de sa faon de vivre qu'un mec qui ne l'est pas.


Non, c'est un postula erron.




> Et oui il aura un parti pris pour une position donne, mais tous les musulmans n'ayant pas tous la mme opinion (a fait quand mme 3 pages qu'on le dit), tu tomberas sur diffrents partis pris mais au moins cela sera des opinions des gens concerns.


L'opinion d'un patient (donc concerns par une maladie), ne vaut pas plus que l'opinion d'un expert (non-atteint pas une maladie, mais l'ayant tudie).

De plus, tu crois qu'un musulman va critiquer son propre dogme ?  quoi sert une opinion qui va faire l'impasse sur des pans entiers du problme par idologie ?
Sachant que les apostats, ils ne sont "plus concerns", donc on vire ainsi toute opinion critique. Pratique.

Avec cette mme logique, on ne pourrait pas critiquer les  assassinats, sans "tre concerns", c'est  dire avoir t assassin...




> Avoir entendu parl d'un truc, ne signifie pas non plus que tu connais le sujet de A  Z avec tous ses tenants et ses aboutissants, surtout quand toute ta connaissance du sujet, n'est qu'un discours rapport (et donc potentiellement dform / non-objectif).


Oui, parce qu'avec ta sur convertie, tu es bien plus objectif...
Au passage, tu assumes que nos connaissances sur le sujet sont "mauvaise", sous le simple prtexte que tu n'es pas d'accord...




> Je ne confonds rien, tu joue sur les mots pour essayer de me faire avoir tord.


Ben voyons.




> Les histoires de voile intgral, et de burka, ce n'est pas dans le Coran, ces inepties ne viennent donc pas du dogme, mais bien de mecs qui s'inventent des trucs dans leurs ttes et qui veulent l'imposer  des mous du bulbes qui les prennent au srieux car d'une part, ils n'ont pas tudier les textes de leur propre religion et peut-tre aussi accessoirement car ils sont de base "lgrement" misogynes et possessifs.


Dj, je parle du voile tout court...

Ensuite, pour ce qui est d'tre "lgrement misogyne et possessifs", je vois que tu as bien lu le Coran...
Sachant aussi que dans le Coran tu as dj 2 versets qui font rfrence au fait (je paraphrase trs trs grossirement) de se cacher du regard des hommes.

 ajouter aussi que tu as des textes annexes au Coran pour aider  son application, notamment en dcrivant la vie du prophte pour servir de modle.




> Donc non, les terroristes ne sont pas les vrais musulmans qui prennent bien le Coran au pied de la lettre et les autres "musulmans" des croyants qui se fourvoient.


Le Coran n'interdit pas le port du voile intgral et de la burka, donc ton raisonnement ne tient pas.
De plus, il n'y a pas que cet aspect qui distingue les terroristes des autres... comme le fait de tuer les infidles par exemple...

Dire que les terroristes ne sont "pas des vrais musulmans", c'est juste nous prendre pour des cons.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne veux pas qu'ils le soient, qu'ils ne le sont pas.

C'est ce comportement qui alimente les extrmes.  la fois "l'extrme-droite" qui voit bien l'hypocrisie ainsi que la complaisance de certains, les radicaux, qui peuvent continuer  faire croire qu'ils sont modrs, ainsi que les modrs qui vont progressivement se radicaliser, puis s'apercevoir du dcalage entre le dogme et le discours des tratres infidles pervertis par l'occident.




> Euh non, je doute fortement que les fminazies dfendent le voile intgral et tout le tintouin


Tu serais trs surpris.
Tu en as mme (en France) qui vont mme jusqu' dfendre des violeurs, et demander aux victimes de se taire...

On ne les appelle pas fminazies pour rien.




> au mieux certaines dfendent un Islam "modr", avec des musulmans vivant  l'occidentale, du fait de tout cet acharnement ambiant et ces amalgames  l'encontre de cette religion.


 qui la faute ?
 force de se balader le cul entre deux chaises, avec des fonds d'hypocrisie et de complaisance, faut pas s'tonner.

Qu'ils soient dj honntes avec eux-mme, et a ira dj beaucoup mieux.




> Mais cela m'tonnerait que la majorit d'entres elles dfendent le droit au voile...


Tant d'innocence, c'est mignon  voir.




> Au moment des histoires sur la burka, elles avaient plutt tendance  demander sa disparition, qu' rclamer le droit aux musulmanes  s'habiller comme elles le veulent.


Justement pas vraiment... et mme l'inverse pour les plus extrmes.




> Quel rapport avec les viols ?
> Il n'y a que des musulmans qui violent des femmes, pourquoi on passe de  l'Islam au viol ? Et quel rapport avec la phrase que tu cite ?


C'est un exemple pour montrer le ridicule de ton raisonnement...




> Et encore une fois, c'est moi qui dforme les propos et fais pleins de confusions ?


Ben l oui...




> Ai-je dit cela ?


J'ironisais quant au fait que tu me rpondes en parlant d'assassinats alors qu'en France je parlais plus d'insultes.




> Je ne confonds rien, c'est toi qui nous sort des affirmations comme si tous les musulmans vivait avec la Charia comme en Iran, alors que rien qu'en France, cela n'a rien  voir, et les mentalits ne sont pas exactement les mmes.


Tu es capables de dire que tu ne confonds rien, puis de faire la confusion dans la mme phrase...




> Vaut mieux a qu'une affirmation merdique bas sur rien.


"J'aurais pu dire un truc encore plus merdique, donc te plains pas".




> Et les millions d'enfants traumatiss par des prtres catholiques, c'est quoi ?


Tu n'as vraiment aucune ide de ce que je suis en train de parler...

Dj c'est bien de balancer le chiffre de "millions", c'est plus grand qu'un millier, mais cela ne reste qu'un chiffre sorti de ton chapeau.
Ensuite, je parlais  l'chelle de deux pays, ton chiffre, mme  l'chelle europenne, serait douteux.

Sachant que ce que tu appelles traumastismes, c'est surtout li au jeune ge des enfants dont certains ne comprennaient pas trop ce qui leur arrivait, et qui ne l'ont compris que bien plus tard. Dedans, on met aussi bien les viols que les attouchements.
Telford, c'est des viols collectifs brutaux, rpts, en rseau, avec du chantage et des reprsailles sur les victimes. Ce n'est mme pas comparable.




> C'est pas pour autant que vous collez tous les catholiques dans le mme sac et que vous les prenez tous pour des pdophiles si ? Tu ne vois toujours pas la nuance l ?


Et Jsus, le modle  suivre, tait un pdophile notoire, le dogme chrtien autorisant mme  violer des enfants.
Tu ne vois pouvoir pas la nuance l ??

Il y a aussi une diffrence entre l'individu et le dogme, nuance que tu n'arrives toujours pas  comprendre.
Ainsi qu'une troisime nuance explique plus haut.




> Qu'est-ce que tu viens me parler de ces histoires de viols,  part sinon pour sous-entendre que les musulmans sont des violeurs ?


Je sais pas... il y a peut-tre un indice dans la phrase prcdente, qui parlait du ridicule du principe d'quivalance...




> Je te rappelle que c'tait effectivement des allemands d'origine immigre, mais je ne vois pas comment,  partir de cela, tu peux savoir si ils taient musulmans ou non (car oui, tous les maghrbins / arabes / africains, ne sont pas tous musulmans, a t'vitera un raccourci merdique supplmentaire) ?
> 
> Bref un bel amalgame de plus, merci d'clairer mes confusions.


Algrie : 99% de musulmans ;Tuninie: 99,8% de musulmans ;Maroc: 99,9% de musulmans.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nombre...lmans_par_pays

 Prends-moi donc pour un con.




> La aussi, TU dforme mes propos, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait quivalent, mais que les viols n'taient pas l'apanage des jeunes musulmans, ce qui n'a rien  voir.


Qu'est-ce que cela nous rassures...
Y'a pas que les jeunes musulmans qui violent, nous voil rassur...




> Non, je dis que les viols ont toujours exist, indpendamment de la radicalisation ou non des jeunes musulmans.
> La aussi, TU dforme mes propos.


C'est ce qu'on appelle de l'ironie, ici pour montrer le ridicule de l'argument...

Ton raisonnement n'a juste ni queue ni tte, je n'arrive mme pas  en apprhender la structure logique.
On s'en fou que les viols aient toujours exist, ce qu'on veut aujourd'hui, c'est qu'ils n'existent plus !




> C'est pas faux, mais totalement hors propos, [...]


Tu "compares" deux "poques", mais les diffrences contextuelles sont "totalement hors propos"...
Heu...




> Donc quel rapport avec l'Islam ?


Aucun, absolument aucun.

Aucun rapport avec un quelconque texte qui trouve normal d'avoir des relations sexuelles avec des pr-pubres, aucun rapport avec un texte qui autorise de battre sa femme, aucun rapport avec un texte qui qualifie les incroyants d'infrieurs, aucun rapport avec un texte qui dit que les hommes ne peuvent pas contrler leurs pulsions et que les femmes doivent donc s'en cacher... Aucun rapport avec des violeurs qui considrent que si elle se promne seule la nuit sans voile, c'est une salope, et que c'est "normal" de la violer.

Absolument aucun rapport.

----------


## virginieh

> Les "anti-contraception" conseillent d'viter de multiplier le nombre de partenaires sexuelle avant le mariage.
> Plus t'as eu de partenaires sexuelle plus c'est difficile de rester fidle.


Tu mlanges tout, quelle surprise, beaucoup d'anti contraception ont la vision hrite de la religion qu'il ne faut pas d'experience extra conjugale (pas seulement avant le mariage) d'une part.
Et la cause n'en est pas du tout la difficult a tre fidle ensuite d'autre part.




> Les anti-avortement disent qu'il vaut mieux viter de tomber enceinte sans le vouloir.
> Un avortement c'est une opration hyper lourde.
> Physiquement et psychologiquement c'est extremement violent.


Mme si c'est pas leur principal argument, c'est vrai pour un fois, une IVG c'est pas anodin et heureusement. Mais il y a pas besoin d'tre contre le droit  l'IVG pour le dire, encore une fois heureusement.




> Aprs je comprend que dans certaine situation l'avortement est quasi obligatoire. "je suis tomb enceinte lors d'un viol" / "je n'ai pas une situation assez confortable" / "le gars qui m'a mis enceinte est un con" / "le monde c'est de la merde je refuse de mettre au monde un tre qui ne fera que souffrir".


A part le premier exemple, justement la contraception pralable est largement prfrable a une IVG sur tous les plans. Je suis pour le droit a l'IVG, je ne veux juste pas qu'on considre a comme une banalit  cause du fait que oui c'est quelque chose de lourd a faire et  assumer ensuite. Encore une fois la contraception est largement prfrable et trs souvent suffisante (les cas dchec existent) mais a aussi le bnfice supplmentaire pour certains de ces moyens de protger aussi des IST.

----------


## Neckara

> Ah eh bien, c'est sur qu'ils savent bien qu'ils ne peuvent pas le dire [...]


Donc comment peux-tu savoir ce qu'ils pensent ?




> N'empche que les discours antiavortement(voire anticontraception pour certains)


Parce que ce droit est un arbitrage entre le droit de l'enfant  vivre, et le fait que la femme ne peut/veut pas forcment en assumer la charge.
Sachant qu'avec les mthodes de contraceptions actuelles, sauf cas particuliers (e.g. viol), le fait de devoir en arriver  l'avortement relve d'une irresponsabilit.

Mais cela n'a rien  voir avec une quelconque oppression de la femme.




> la pression sur la "puret" des jeunes filles, l'obsession de la femme au foyer(une chimre peu viable conomiquement, de nos jours), le dnigrement systmatique de toute femme ayant russi professionnellement


Rien  voir avec le MRA.




> le complmentarianisme


Qu'entends-tu prcisment par l ?




> la protection systmatique des leaders surpris dans des scandales sexuels(quand ils sont de droite, videmment, quand c'est Harvey Weinstein, on lache videmment les chiens)


Donc rien  voir avec les droits des femmes, c'est juste du militantisme.
Sachant que, pour rappel, tmoignage n'est pas preuve, et la prsomption d'innocence est importante.
En tant que militant, tu vas plus tre port  croire ton leader, que le leader adverse, quand il te dit qu'il est innocent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les anti-avortement disent qu'il vaut mieux viter de tomber enceinte sans le vouloir.


Ce qui est d'autant plus drle, puisque, ces anti-avortement, qui sont aussi des cathos bien bas de plafond, sont galement contre l'usage des contraceptifs de tout genre...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> il y a des plats hallal (ou vegan vu que c'est demand aussi), du moment qu'il y en a pour tous les gots, pour que chacun puisse manger selon ses convictions, en quoi c'est gnant pour vous. Je n'ai pas vu les musulmans demander  ce que l'on force tout le monde  manger hallal (ce qui de toutes faons ne change strictement rien pour un non musulman), ils demandent  aussi avoir des plats hallal. Typiquement pour ton gosse  toi (enfin je dis "ton gosse", faon de parler, tu n'as peut-tre pas d'enfant ou du moins plus en ge de manger  la cantine ^^), cela ne change strictement rien.


Ben, puisqu'on parle du hallal, dj, dans la pratique, c'est illgal car non conforme avec les rgles du bien tre animal. Et les L214 et autres colos-radicaux seraient aussi bien inspirs d'aller dans des abattoirs hallal. Mais, bon, a va  l'encontre de leurs principe de bobos de gauche (tous ensembles/pas d'amalgame).  ::roll:: 
Donc, ce que j'en dis, c'est qu' cause d'une minorit, on ferme les yeux sur des pratiques que l'on prne avec ferveur dans d'autres cas.




> Et puis il faut galement diffrencier des demandes parfois lgitime et raisonnable qui ne changerait pas grand chose pour les autres, qui sont peut-tre effectivement demand par de nombreux musulmans, des demandes farfelues inities par moins d'une dizaine de zinzins dans le pays et dont on parle dans les journaux pour dire "Attention le grand remplacement ! Regardez ils vont enlever le franais et les maths pour obliger nos enfants  apprendre l'arabe !" (ce n'est pas comme si on avait plusieurs exemples de a hein).


Considrons un instant la Rpublique, laque, qui devrait accder  des demandes - que tu juges lgitimes - faites sur des considrations religieuses. Pour moi, a pose un problme. Ensuite, pour ma part, ces demandes faites pour satisfaire une minorit, ne peut-tre ni lgitime ni raisonnable. Maintenant, l'enseignement de la langue arabe ne me pose pas plus de problme que celui de l'espagnol ou du russe.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Certes, mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas le propos que je tiens. Dj d'une part, il ne faut pas oublier non plus, les maghrbins *ns* en France, qui ont toujours vcu  l'occidental, et qui ne sont pas tous aussi religieux / croyants que les gnrations de leurs parents ou grand-parents, et mme pour ceux qui le sont un peu, il y en a une bonne partie ce n'est mme pas qu'ils ont un peu adapt leur religion pour correspondre  notre poque, c'est surtout qu'ils ne suivent qu'un prcepte sur 10 et encore, la plupart du temps devant la famille pour faire bonne impression. Du coup, si dj ceux qui vivent en modifiant lgrement leur application du dogme ne sont plus des musulmans (toujours dixit Neckara), peut-on vraiment considrs ces jeunes maghrbins comme reprsentatif et surtout comme membre de la communaut musulmane puisqu'ils n'en suivent que peu ou rien ?


C'est peut-tre valable pour les jeunes Maghrbins "de bonne famille" comme on dit, ceux qui sont levs dans les beaux quartiers par des parents qui ont plus ou moins russi et sont alls dans des coles majoritairement Franaises.

Le problme, c'est que dans les quartiers islamiss o l'ont parle plus Arabe que Franais, c'est tout le contraire. Le rejet de l'Autre fait que l'on se demarque  tout prix des Franais en pratiquant un islam de plus en plus rigoriste, d'autant plus que les parents ont du faire des compromis d  des difficults matrielles qui n'existent pluspar exemple, beaucoup des premires gnrations d'immigrs musulmans ont renonc  manger halal en France et certains se sont mme mis au porc, aujourd'hui on trouve du halal partout et les jeunes peuvent trs bien exiger de ne manger que a, de mme  une poque il n'y avait pas de mosques et seuls les plus dvots entretenaient des groupes de prire rguliers, aujourd'hui il y a des mosques partout et la pression sociale est forte de s'y rendre au moins une fois par semaine.

Aujourd'hui les Maghrbins de France sont en moyenne plus pieux que ceux du Maghreb, rgion qui connait une forte influence Occidentale et est majoritairement dans une dynamique progressiste. Mme au Maroc o le PJD est au pouvoir, une partie importante de la population est moderniste et Occidentalise, alors que la Tunisie est dsormais le plus lac des pays musulmans. Bien sr a ne s'est pas fait sans rsistances, on ne doit pas oublier la guerre civile (plus sanglante que la guerre d'indpendance) qu' connue l'Algrie  cause des islamistes, les militants de gauche assassins en Tunisie, etc. C'est aussi par solidarit avec nos camarades Arabes, qui ont dj pay un lourd tribu, que nous devons combatte l'islamisation en Europe. Mais tu parlais de mettre une jupe, aujourd'hui il est plus facile de mettre une jupe courte  Tunis que dans certaines cits de Grigny.

La sociologue Algrienne Marime Hlie-Lucas y voit une remonte en Europe d'une extrme-droite vaincue (avant tout militairement) en Algrie, mais toujours trs prsente dans la diaspora. Pour ma part, j'y joindrais l'identitarisme de base de la communaut transplante en terre trangre, qui explique le caractre spcifiquement anti-chrtien et anti-Franais de l'islam en France, qu'on retrouve par exemple dans les noms provocateurs des mosques (l'une des plus grosses  Paris se nomme Khalid ibn Walid, d'aprs le guerrier musulman qui a ravi Jrusalem aux chrtiens). Je pense aussi que c'est le refus de regarder cela en face qui fait qu'on rduit au silence mdiatique des voix comme celle d'Abdelghani Merah, qui essaye pourtant de tirer la sonnette d'alarme sur cette monte de l'extrme-droite Maghrbine en France.

----------


## el_slapper

> Donc comment peux-tu savoir ce qu'ils pensent ?


En additionnant 2 et 2. Enfin, quelqu'un qui te dit que la femme est le complmentaire de l'homme(pour rpondre  ta question sur le complementarianisme), et que donc elle doit faire ce que l'homme ne fait pas, qui veut interdire  la femme "pour son bien" de prendre la moindre dcision, ou d'avoir la moindre autonomie professionnelle ou financire 




> Parce que ce droit est un arbitrage entre le droit de l'enfant  vivre, et le fait que la femme ne peut/veut pas forcment en assumer la charge.
> Sachant qu'avec les mthodes de contraceptions actuelles, sauf cas particuliers (e.g. viol), le fait de devoir en arriver  l'avortement relve d'une irresponsabilit.


dans la plupart des cas, l'avortement concerne de jeunes filles, rarement majeures, et qui se sont laisses surprendre. Ou aussi des cas ou la contraception n'a pas fonctionn(si,si,a existe, renseigne toi sur les taux d'chec des mthodes de contraception)




> Mais cela n'a rien  voir avec une quelconque oppression de la femme.


Ben justement ,si. Le but du jeu est de forcer des naissances  des femmes qui n'en ont pas la perspective, et de restreindre leur libert - notamment professionnelle - en leur laissant un gamin dans les pattes alors qu'elles n'en ont pas les moyens.  Note aussi que a fait partie d'un ensemble, ou la doctrine est de restreindre systmatiquement l'accs  l'aide sociale, dans tous les cas. En comparaison, Fillon est un bolchvique nationalisateur socialisant et redistributif. Si on tait dans le cas Franais avec son systme social assez gnreux, mon discours serait un poil diffrent. Mais on parle bien de la droite amricaine, qui va dfendre le droit  la vie du petit tant qu'il n'est pas n, puis le laisser crever dans le caniveau en lui crachant dessus parce que c'est un salaud de pauvre. Tout a pour avoir le plaisir d'empcher une femme de vivre librement, et donc se placer naturellement au dessus d'elle. C'est une question de pouvoir, et l'homme(blanc, de prfrence, ou alors soumis au blanc comme cette ordure de Ben Carson)doit tre au dessus du reste

Si tu prends le droit  l'avortement isolment du reste du discours, effectivement, mon discours ne tient pas la route. Mais coute bien le reste : stigmatisation de la contraception, obsession de la puret virginale, glorification de la virilit machiste,droit du plus fort, dni de l'accs aux soins(et donc  la contraception gratuite, c'est au cur des reproches faits  l'obamacare), glorification de la femme au foyer, stigmatisation de la femme indpendante qui travaille(etaccessoirement, c'est hors sujet mais a te plaira, stigmatisation des universitaire et de leur mthodes scientifique)

Honntement, si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que le complmentarianisme, tu n'est pas bien pla du tout pour parler de la droite amricaine. Ils sont aussi tordus - mais aussi plus nombreux et plus puissants que les radfems(assez justement surnommes les feminazies, et pas que par des droitistes).

Et franchement, tout ce que je t'ai lu reprocher aux musulmans, tu le retrouve, peu ou prou, dans un style diffrent, dans la droite amricaine, soumise aux caprices de la SBC et consorts. Je trouve assez curieux que tu ne fasses pas le parallle.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Par SBC, tu entends les Baptistes du Sud? Parce que je trouve un poil inapropri de prter un poids demesur  une religion qui regroupe surtout des pauvres. Surtout que son poinds electoral, pour le Parti Rpublicain du moins, est srieusement amput parce beaucoup de ses adhrents sont noirs, hors les ngres votent par tribalisme/racisme pour les Dmocrates malgr leurs valeurs (trs majoritairement) d'extrme-droite. D'ailleurs,  l'poque Obama, un grand favori des Republicains tait de sonder des ngres sur les politiques d'Obama (que l'lecteur noir de base vomissait, bien sr) pour prouver que les ngres ne votaient Obama que par racisme et que les Dmocrates qui courtisent les lecteurs noirs sont des hypocrites. 'aurait pu tre intelligent et bnfique, sauf que l'arrire-pense des Rpublicains tait trop souvent de justifier leur propre racisme et leur mpris des ngres.

----------


## Neckara

> Enfin, quelqu'un qui te dit que la femme est le complmentaire de l'homme(pour rpondre  ta question sur le complementarianisme), et que donc elle doit faire ce que l'homme ne fait pas


Est-ce qu'elle "doit" ou "devrait" ?

Aprs, il est vrai qu'il ne faut pas faire des choses pour la seule raison que d'autres le font, mais faire des choses parce qu'elles nous plaisent ou qu'on y est dou. Ce n'est pas vraiment de la "complmentarit", juste qu'il y a des diffrences statistiques e.g. dans les centres d'intrts.
Par exemple, qu'il y ai moins de filles dans un domaine, ce n'est pas grave en soit. Il ne faut pas exiger, "forcer", des filles  y aller juste pour obtenir des chiffres qui nous plaisent, au dtriment de ces filles.




> qui veut interdire  la femme "pour son bien" de prendre la moindre dcision, ou d'avoir la moindre autonomie professionnelle ou financire


Je n'ai pour ma part jamais entendu cela.
Et encore moins de la part des MRA.




> Ou aussi des cas ou la contraception n'a pas fonctionn(si,si,a existe, renseigne toi sur les taux d'chec des mthodes de contraception)


J'avais justement fait le calcul, en tant assez prudent, et en prenant des chiffres assez large, j'avais moins d'une naissance accidentelle par an en France.




> Ben justement ,si. Le but du jeu est de forcer des naissances  des femmes qui n'en ont pas la perspective, et de restreindre leur libert - notamment professionnelle - en leur laissant un gamin dans les pattes alors qu'elles n'en ont pas les moyens.


C'est du complotisme.
Leur objectif est la vie de l'enfant, pas d'oppresser les femmes.




> Note aussi que a fait partie d'un ensemble, ou la doctrine est de restreindre systmatiquement l'accs  l'aide sociale, dans tous les cas.


Le libralisme conomique amricain, est assez intressant, bien que je n'y adhre pas vraiment.
Je suis tomb il y a quelques temps sur une chane Youtube d'une personne avec cette orientation politique, c'est trs intressant, bien que je pense qu'il se trompe sur certaines bases de son raisonnement.

En gros,  la limite, ils prfreraient que ces aides soient gres par des assurances/mutuelles prives sans qu'il y ai obligation d'y souscrire.
Ils considrent que c'est  chacun de faire le choix de cotiser ou non, que l'tat ne doit pas avoir de monopoles (libert d'entreprendre), et que l'tat est plutt mauvais gestionnaires (et on peut difficilement leur donner tord).

Le problme, c'est qu'ils comptent un peu trop sur la rgularisation des marchs, or on sait que c'est loin d'tre vident. Ils partent du principe que si une entreprise agit mal, les clients partiront et donc elle fera faillite. Ce qui est compltement illusoire. Il y a aussi un arrire-got de paranoa contre l'tat, peut-tre issu de leur indpendance, bien qu'ils aient raison de dire que l'tat est plutt mauvais gestionnaire. Ils oublient en revanche que les entreprises ont une sorte de "slection naturelle" et que celles qui sont mauvaises font faillites, or si ta caisse de retraite fait faillite, t'es marron.
Un autre problme est que bien qu'ils veulent que la population ai un maximum de libert, la population reste quand mme assez insouciante et stupide. Ainsi est-il thique de forcer un "moi actuel"  cotiser (perte) pour le bnfice potentiel d'un "moi futur" ? Ou faut-il que le "moi actuel" prenne entire responsabilit de son choix  pas cotiser ? Le problme tant aussi qu'une personne n'tant pas force  cotise pourra avoir du mal  mettre de l'argent de ct ou  cotiser de son plein gr. En effet, elle pourra accepter des salaires plus faibles car, n'ayant pas ncessit de cotiser, aura "moins besoin d'argents" ou si elle a vraiment besoin d'argent, pourra utiliser cet argent pour s'acheter de la nourriture plus varie plutt que de se contenter de ptes tous les jours. Un gain  court terme qu'elle payera au long terme.

C'est un paradoxe trs intressant. Faut-il forcer les citoyens pour les protger quitte  les infantiliser, ou les laisser libre, au risque qu'ils se cassent svrement la gueule ?




> Mais on parle bien de la droite amricaine, qui va dfendre le droit  la vie du petit tant qu'il n'est pas n, puis le laisser crever dans le caniveau en lui crachant dessus parce que c'est un salaud de pauvre.


Je pense qu'ils partent du principe qu'il a le droit de ne pas tre tu, mais que sa vie aprs ne dpend que de lui, et est de sa seule responsabilit (?). Je prsume qu'il y a un fort sentiment "mritocratique", qui fait que ceux qui chouent sans se relever, sont mal vu (?).
L, ce ne sont que des conjectures.




> Tout a pour avoir le plaisir d'empcher une femme de vivre librement, et donc se placer naturellement au dessus d'elle. C'est une question de pouvoir, et l'homme(blanc, de prfrence, ou alors soumis au blanc comme cette ordure de Ben Carson)doit tre au dessus du reste


Non, a c'est du complotisme.




> Mais coute bien le reste : stigmatisation de la contraception


a je reconnais que j'en entends pas parl.




> droit du plus fort


Ce n'est pas tout  fait cela (cf plus haut).





> dni de l'accs aux soins(et donc  la contraception gratuite, c'est au cur des reproches faits  l'obamacare)


Ce n'est pas l'accs au soin, mais le fait que ce soit le contribuable qui paye pour cela.
Ils estiment que c'est  la personne de prendre la responsabilits de ses propres choix et de payer pour cela, et qu'ils n'ont pas  tre forc de payer pour cela.




> glorification de la femme au foyer


Je ne sais pas s'il la glorifie, tout du moins, j'ai plus entendu dire que ce n'tait pas "mal" d'tre une femme ou un homme au foyer, qu'on a pas  en rougir, et  tre point du doigt par des fminazies. Que c'est un choix personnel et que ce n'est pas aux autres de nous dicter ce que nous devons faire.




> stigmatisation de la femme indpendante qui travaille


Idem, je n'en ai pas entendu parl.




> etaccessoirement, c'est hors sujet mais a te plaira, stigmatisation des universitaire et de leur mthodes scientifique


Ah a je suis plus que d'accord avec eux.

Les universits littraires, comme en France d'ailleurs, sont un espace de radicalisation militant. Les gender studies et autres "recherches" militantes sont une vaste blague.
Le problme, c'est qu'ils gnralisent ces formations  l'ensemble de l'ducation suprieur, mais je peux comprendre leur ressenti.

Pour avoir vu quelques exemples d'universits, ils sont quand mme compltement maboul l-bas, et le mot est faible.
Que les universits soient mal vue ne m'tonne donc gure.




> Honntement, si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que le complmentarianisme, tu n'est pas bien pla du tout pour parler de la droite amricaine. Ils sont aussi tordus - mais aussi plus nombreux et plus puissants que les radfems(assez justement surnommes les feminazies, et pas que par des droitistes).
> 
> Et franchement, tout ce que je t'ai lu reprocher aux musulmans, tu le retrouve, peu ou prou, dans un style diffrent, dans la droite amricaine, soumise aux caprices de la SBC et consorts. Je trouve assez curieux que tu ne fasses pas le parallle.


Disons que ceux que je suis se revendiquent plus du centre et de la gauche mais sont qualifis d'extrme-droite par leurs opposants SJW, et par certains mdias de gauche. Je n'ai pas vraiment de liens avec la "vrai droite" amricaine.

Je sais qu'il y a une forte pression religieuse chrtienne, bien plus qu'en France, et qu'on y retrouve des athes qui apprhendent de dire qu'ils sont athe  leurs amis et familles. Sars craindre des reprsailles, plus par "peur" de les dcevoir ou qu'ils ne les comprennent pas.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Je sais qu'il y a une forte pression religieuse chrtienne, bien plus qu'en France, et qu'on y retrouve des athes qui apprhendent de dire qu'ils sont athe  leurs amis et familles. Sans craindre des reprsailles, plus par "peur" de les dcevoir ou qu'ils ne les comprennent pas.


Juste a(sur le reste, "complotisme", tu devrais arrter de regarder les ennemis de tes ennemis comme si c'taient des anges). La pression est partout. Les ultra-religieux ne sont plus majoritaires depuis longtemps, mais ils font encore la pluie et le beau temps sur les programmes de la droite amricaine. Et il se sont foutument radicaliss. Avec quelques allis de circonstance. Et leur influence est massive. J'insiste, parce-que c'est la rponse  ta question qui tait "les catholiques ont-ils de l'influence sur les autres obdiences?". La rponse est non. Ils taient modrs, bien plus que les catholiques, mais ont commenc  se radicaliser dans les annes 70(sous l'influence de Paige Patterson, notamment) et  travailler leur influence politique(Richard Nixon leur a ouvert la porte,pour faire simple, parce-que a l'arrangeait, et personne chez les rpublicains ne l'a jamais referme)

Les reprsailles sont bien relles(mme si essentiellement dans les petites villes de la Bible Belt, hein, ailleurs, c'est trs survivable), exclusion du cercle familial(quand tu est jeune, sans boulot, que tu n'as pas fini tes tudes, dans un pays aux filets de protection sociale fort minces, mme si pas inexistants...), pour commencer, blacklistage de la part des employeurs locaux, etc... Ce type l, par exemple, a perdu son boulot de prof d'histoire go, et a du se reconvertir comme prof d'algbre(dans un collge(_middle school_, pas universit) bien moins prestigieux), comme a, au dbott, parce-qu'une fois identifi athe, plus personne ne lui faisait confiance. Et si a n'est pas systmatique, forcment, beaucoup le craignent. Bon, ensuite, il s'est heurt aux gugurres de pouvoir du mouvement athe, hein, les religieux n'ont pas le monopole de la connerie. Sa femme l'a quitt juste parce-qu'un athe dans la famille, a ne le faisait pas. Sa nouvelle compagne, athe elle aussi, a t deshrite par son pre. C'est a, la Bible Belt. 

Je sais ce que tu vas me dire : "tmoignage". Ben oui, et tu peux en trouver des centaines. Certains d'ailleurs vont te dire "j'ai eu du bol, il ne m'est rien arriv de grave". Mais c'est  peine une grosse moiti sur l'chantillon que j'ai pu voir depuis quelques annes, et j'en ai vu un paquet. Et de toutes faons, un seul suffit : les reprsailles, a existe, quoique tu en dises.

Tu parles de complotisme parceque je mets une volont dlibre l ou les gens qui agissent ne sont pas forcment conscients du lien entre leurs diffrentes options politiques. Mais bon, quand quelqu'un agit toujours dans la mme direction, avec toujours les mmes cibles, toujours les mmes rsultats faciles  prvoir, et continue sans honte, mme si la personne en question n'a pas conscience de vouloir opprimer(pro-tip : personne ne s'imagine tant le mchant de l'histoire,  part des gens trs marginaliss), ben moi, dsol, j'en conclut que leur volont est bien d'opprimer, mme si ils ne le disent pas noir sur blanc. Toutes les ordures ne sont pas aussi explicites que les nazis, tu sais. Ni aussi mchantes, on ne parle pas de gnocide, videmment. Ca n'en reste pas moins des gens obsds par l'ordre social patriarchique, qui feront tout pour maintenir les femmes dans un statut contraint.

Ah si, a, aussi : 




> Les universits _littraires_, comme en France d'ailleurs, sont un espace de radicalisation militant.


?????

Je parle de la science, la vraie!!!! la science dure, la physique, la biologie, l'volution, tout ce qui fait que nous n'avons plus besoin que 70% de la population gratte le sol pour survivre. Je te parle de la science qui a permis la conception du PC sur lequel je t'cris. Je te parle des vaccins. Je te parle de la mcanique quantique, de la rplication des cellules, de la gologie, bref, de la science que tu ne cesse de dfendre quand c'est Boiron qui la bafoue. Et eux crachent dessus tout aussi fort. Juste un exemple parmi tant d'autres. Une liste plus complte. Pour le crationisme, un petit exemple. Etc... Un parti qui soutient ouvertement des candidats anti-vaccins et crationnistes, a ne te fait pas tilter?

----------


## Neckara

> Les ultra-religieux ne sont plus majoritaires depuis longtemps, mais ils font encore la pluie et le beau temps sur les programmes de la droite amricaine. Et il se sont foutument radicaliss.


Oui, a je suis d'accord, la religion a un poids trs fort en Amrique.
En revanche, ils n'ont pas grand chose  voir avec les MRA, et certains groupes de droite (ou associs  la droite).




> Les reprsailles sont bien relles(mme si essentiellement dans les petites villes de la Bible Belt, hein, ailleurs, c'est trs survivable), exclusion du cercle familial(quand tu est jeune, sans boulot, que tu n'as pas fini tes tudes, dans un pays aux filets de protection sociale fort minces, mme si pas inexistants...)


Par "reprsailles", je pensais  des choses un peu plus physiques et menaantes.
Mais oui, je reconnais que l'exclusion du cercle familial est bien une ralit en Amrique.




> pour commencer, blacklistage de la part des employeurs locaux, etc...


Je dois avouer que je ne le savais pas.

Je savais que tu avais des choses similaires pour les personnes qui n'adhraient pas aux ides SJW, je ne savais pas que la religion en faisait tout autant  ce point l. Je prsume que a dpend aussi beaucoup de l'tat (?).




> Bon, ensuite, il s'est heurt aux gugurres de pouvoir du mouvement athe, hein, les religieux n'ont pas le monopole de la connerie.


Je prsume que cela fait rfrence au parasitage du mouvement athe par les militants SJW qui ont conduit  son implosion, lanant le mouvement sceptique anglophone ?




> Tu parles de complotisme parceque je mets une volont dlibre l ou les gens qui agissent ne sont pas forcment conscients du lien entre leurs diffrentes options politiques. Mais bon, quand quelqu'un agit toujours dans la mme direction, avec toujours les mmes cibles, toujours les mmes rsultats faciles  prvoir, et continue sans honte, mme si la personne en question n'a pas conscience de vouloir opprimer(pro-tip : personne ne s'imagine tant le mchant de l'histoire,  part des gens trs marginaliss), ben moi, dsol, j'en conclut que leur volont est bien d'opprimer, mme si ils ne le disent pas noir sur blanc.


Tu entres dans un biais de confirmation.




> Je parle de la science, la vraie!!!! la science dure, la physique, la biologie, l'volution, tout ce qui fait que nous n'avons plus besoin que 70% de la population gratte le sol pour survivre. Je te parle de la science qui a permis la conception du PC sur  lequel je t'cris. Je te parle des vaccins. Je te parle de la mcanique  quantique, de la rplication des cellules, de la gologie, bref, de la  science que tu ne cesse de dfendre quand c'est Boiron qui la bafoue. Et  eux crachent dessus tout aussi fort. Juste un exemple parmi tant d'autres. Une liste plus complte. Pour le crationisme, un petit exemple. Etc...


Ah d'accord, on ne parle donc pas du tout des mmes personnes alors.




> Un parti qui soutient ouvertement des candidats anti-vaccins et crationnistes, a ne te fait pas tilter?


Cela me fait normment tilter, tout comme cela fait normment tilter les sceptiques anglophones.

Ce n'tait pas ces personnes que j'avais en tte quand je t'ai rpondu. Mais oui, j'ai bien entendu parl des partisans de la Terre jeunes, des antivaxx, etc. et je sais que cela est bien plus rpandu en Amrique qu'en France. Je sais aussi qu'il y a l-bas quelques sectes plutt bizarres pour ne pas dire autre chose. On ne va pas se cacher qu'il y a un trs gros problme de religion.

Des illumins, on en trouve de partout, et un bon paquet en Amrique. Je savais qu'il y avait quelques "puritains" et des personnes "trs religieuses" en Amrique, mais je ne pensais pas que cela allait jusqu' se faire renvoyer de son emploi. Je prsume donc que cela dpend trs fortement de l'tat, et que la situation n'est pas uniforme en Amrique.

----------


## el_slapper

> Oui, a je suis d'accord, la religion a un poids trs fort en Amrique.
> En revanche, ils n'ont pas grand chose  voir avec les MRA, et certains groupes de droite (ou associs  la droite).


Le point commun, il est philosophique. Nombre de gens sortent de la religion sans se rendre compte qu'ils portent toujours pas mal de manires de penser directement inspires de leurs anciennes croyances.




> Je savais que tu avais des choses similaires pour les personnes qui n'adhraient pas aux ides SJW, je ne savais pas que la religion en faisait tout autant  ce point l. Je prsume que a dpend aussi beaucoup de l'tat (?).


Mis  part la poigne de nazis(oui, nazis, la loi de Godwin ne s'applique pas  des gens qui paradent dans les rues en brandissant des croix gammes et bastonnent leurs opposants) qui se sont fait virer suite aux vnements de Charlottesville, je n'ai pas d'autres rfrence(et jene vais pas pleurer sur ceux-l). Tu as des rfrences?




> Je prsume que cela fait rfrence au parasitage du mouvement athe par les militants SJW qui ont conduit  son implosion, lanant le mouvement sceptique anglophone ?


Euh, non. Ce sont juste des gens qui ont t lev dans une religion extrmement patriarcale et irrespectueuse, ou les seules relations sont des relations de pouvoir, et qui se sont comports comme le premier cardinal pdophile et misogyne venu une fois runis en groupe de dfense des droits des athes. Je suis personnellement athe, mais je me mfie autant du nouvel athisme que des religieux qu'ils pourfendent.




> Tu entres dans un biais de confirmation.


Mouhahahahaha. Bon, coute, imaginons un parti qui commence  taper sur un groupe prcis, qui l'accuse de tous les maux, qui promet des solutions energiques, qui promet de rendre le pouvoir  ceux qui le mritent, qui joue de la rthorique de la haine, n'est pas un danger pour le groupe cibl, ben,comment dire.....




> Cela me fait normment tilter, tout comme cela fait normment tilter les sceptiques anglophones.


Bien videmment. Mais ta question portait sur l'influence des religieux. Elle est immense, et ils ont russi  entrainer pas mal d'athes de droite avec eux, sur de nombreux combats(spcialement les chtarbs du new enlightment).




> Ce n'tait pas ces personnes que j'avais en tte quand je t'ai rpondu. Mais oui, j'ai bien entendu parl des partisans de la Terre jeunes, des antivaxx, etc. et je sais que cela est bien plus rpandu en Amrique qu'en France. Je sais aussi qu'il y a l-bas quelques sectes plutt bizarres pour ne pas dire autre chose. On ne va pas se cacher qu'il y a un trs gros problme de religion.


Exactement. Et il fait des ravages principalement  droite. Tu est obnubil par les SJW, mais tu a loup les dgts commis par leurs adversaires. La radicalisation, c'est souvent des deux cots.




> Des illumins, on en trouve de partout, et un bon paquet en Amrique. Je savais qu'il y avait quelques "puritains" et des personnes "trs religieuses" en Amrique, mais je ne pensais pas que cela allait jusqu' se faire renvoyer de son emploi. Je prsume donc que cela dpend trs fortement de l'tat, et que la situation n'est pas uniforme en Amrique.


Comme je l'ai dit, toute la Bible Belt, sauf les grandes villes(A Houston, tu peux t'en tirer en tant athe, tant que tu n'est pas oppos au port d'armes.Dans la campagne...). Plus certains autres coins paums(j'ai lu des trucs terribles sur des bleds paums en Idaho, notamment, ou dans les Adirondacks).

Et le truc qui peut paraitre paradoxal, c'est que tout a, a va de pair avec une perte massive de religiosit aux USA. Mais c'est normal, en fait : rien n'est plus dangereux qu'un pouvoir qui se voit roder et qui dfendre qui lui reste. (bon, cette longue entre ne dit pas que a. Mais la lecture complte est instructive,  mon sens).

----------


## Neckara

> Mis  part la poigne de nazis(oui, nazis, la loi de Godwin ne s'applique pas  des gens qui paradent dans les rues en brandissant des croix gammes et bastonnent leurs opposants) qui se sont fait virer suite aux vnements de Charlottesville, je n'ai pas d'autres rfrence(et jene vais pas pleurer sur ceux-l). Tu as des rfrences?


On en a quelques uns chez Google (cf plaintes suite au mmo), on a aussi la personne renvoye pour une blague (prive) sur une cl USB, un intermittent (?) pour une private-joke avec un ami consentant, il y a eu des campagnes pour faire renvoyer un chercheur. Ce sont des exemples qui me viennent en tte.

Pour les "nazis", qu'on soit bien d'accord tous les manifestants ne le sont pas. Et pour ce qui est de "bastonner leurs opposants", c'est plutt eux (les manifestants) qui se font attaquer dans les manifestations par les contre-manifestants.




> Euh, non. Ce sont juste des gens qui ont t lev dans une religion extrmement patriarcale et irrespectueuse, ou les seules relations sont des relations de pouvoir, et qui se sont comports comme le premier cardinal pdophile et misogyne venu une fois runis en groupe de dfense des droits des athes.


Je reste sceptique.




> Mouhahahahaha.


Tu as une ide prconue et tu examines tout par son prisme, c'est un biais de confirmation.




> Exactement. Et il fait des ravages principalement  droite. Tu est obnubil par les SJW, mais tu a loup les dgts commis par leurs adversaires. La radicalisation, c'est souvent des deux cots.


Disons que les SJW, non seulement ils ont un bon soutient des mdias, mais en plus on les importe.

Pour moi, ces courants "anti-science", ont dj perdu, et sont en perte de vitesse.
Des vestiges d'un autre ge qui ne tarderont pas  disparatre.
Je ne les vois pas avec une influence politique aussi forte que les SJW, sachant qu'en face le mouvement sceptique/athiste me semble plutt gagner pour le moment.

Pour les grands religieux, l oui, je veux bien croire qu'ils aient une forte influence politique, ne serait-ce qu'en terme d'lectorat.
Je ne sais pas en revanche s'ils constituent un grand danger dmocratique, bien qu'ils puissent tre un peu enquiquinants sur quelques sujets.

----------


## el_slapper

> On en a quelques uns chez Google (cf plaintes suite au mmo), on a aussi la personne renvoye pour une blague (prive) sur une cl USB, un intermittent (?) pour une private-joke avec un ami consentant, il y a eu des campagnes pour faire renvoyer un chercheur. Ce sont des exemples qui me viennent en tte.


Bon. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le cas Google(parce-que de mmoire, c'tait dans le cadre de ses fonctions, et si tu communiques au nom de ta boite des choses qui ne collent pas avec le discours officiel de la boite, c'est mal barr pour toi, politique ou non), mais j'accepte les autres.




> Pour les "nazis", qu'on soit bien d'accord tous les manifestants ne le sont pas. Et pour ce qui est de "bastonner leurs opposants", c'est plutt eux (les manifestants) qui se font attaquer dans les manifestations par les contre-manifestants.


Mmmmh. Je parle uniquement de Charlottesville, hein. Les gars, ils ont des drapeaux nazis partout, et tu me dis que ce n'est pas des sympathisant nazis? Excuse moi, mais j'ai du mal. Quand les syndicats dfilent avec des drapeaux, celui qui ne porte pas de drapeaux mais est au milieu de la foule avec les drapeaux, est, _a minima_ un sympathisant. L, c'est pareil. Entre un nazi authentique et un sympathisant, euh, moi je ne me pose pas de questions. L'histoire est suffisamment charge avec ce symbole pour pouvoir se permettre de laisser passer a.




> Disons que les SJW, non seulement ils ont un bon soutient des mdias, mais en plus on les importe.


Fox news reste loin devant tout a. Et on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soutiennent les SJW. Aprs, comme tu le disais si justement, a dpend du coin. A certains endroits, tu ne verras que Fox News, qui est la rfrence absolue. A d'autres endroits, c'est juste une blague(Faux News).

Pour ce qui est de l'import, mouais, je crois que a a toujours t sous-jacent dans certains groupuscules gauchistes. Ca donne peut-tre de nouveaux outils  ce qui existait dj, c'est tout.




> Pour moi, ces courants "anti-science", ont dj perdu, et sont en perte de vitesse.
> Des vestiges d'un autre ge qui ne tarderont pas  disparatre.
> Je ne les vois pas avec une influence politique aussi forte que les SJW, sachant qu'en face le mouvement sceptique/athiste me semble plutt gagner pour le moment.


C'est comme je disais : leur soutien public est en perte de vitesse, mais ils ont de plus en plus de gouverneurs, de reprsentants, bref, d'influence relle. C'est pour eux maintenant ou jamais. La dynamique populaire, en effet, ne leur est pas favorable. Mais ils ne se rendront pas sans combattre, et rien n'est plus dangereux qu'un animal bless.




> Pour les grands religieux, l oui, je veux bien croire qu'ils aient une forte influence politique, ne serait-ce qu'en terme d'lectorat.
> Je ne sais pas en revanche s'ils constituent un grand danger dmocratique, bien qu'ils puissent tre un peu enquiquinants sur quelques sujets.


Noooon. Ils placent leur pions  la cour suprme, mais ils ne sont pas influents. Le vice-prsident est l'un des leurs(et si Trump est impeached, scnario fantasm par les SJW, c'est lui qui finit  la maison blanche), mais il ne sont pas influents. Toi aussi, tu as des lunettes dformantes.....

Aprs, tous les chrtiens amricains ne sont pas forcment dangereux. Exemple vu par un athe. Tous les musulmans Franais ne sont pas non plus dangereux, hein. Histoire de revenir au sujet de base, toute la difficult est d'identifier les dangereux, et de les isoler. Les autres, comme les presbytriens de mon lien, ben, autant viter de les faire chier et de les jeter dans les bras des dangereux en les traitant mal. On peut ne pas tre d'accord avec eux, mais il ne faut pas se tromper de combat.

----------


## Neckara

> Bon. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le cas Google(parce-que de mmoire, c'tait dans le cadre de ses fonctions, et si tu communiques au nom de ta boite des choses qui ne collent pas avec le discours officiel de la boite, c'est mal barr pour toi, politique ou non)


Ce n'est justement pas lui qui a communiqu le mmo, et il n'est pas le seul  avoir t vir sous des prtextes plus que douteux (e.g. un stagiaire parce que son matre de stage n'a pas russi  le faire passer  gauche).




> Les gars, ils ont des drapeaux nazis partout, et tu me dis que ce n'est pas des sympathisant nazis?


Ils n'avaient pas des drapeaux nazis partout.




> Quand les syndicats dfilent avec des drapeaux, celui qui ne porte pas de drapeaux mais est au milieu de la foule avec les drapeaux, est, _a minima_ un sympathisant. L, c'est pareil.


Il n'y a pas qu'un seul organisme impliqu dans ces manifestations.




> Fox news reste loin devant tout a. Et on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soutiennent les SJW.


C'est peut-tre d'ailleurs le seul.




> A certains endroits, tu ne verras que Fox News, qui est la rfrence absolue. A d'autres endroits, c'est juste une blague(Faux News).


Le problme, c'est qu'il est loin d'tre le pire mdia.





> Aprs, tous les chrtiens amricains ne sont pas forcment dangereux. Exemple vu par un athe. Tous les musulmans Franais ne sont pas non plus dangereux, hein.


Comme je j'ai dit, le problme repose sur la structure du dogme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sachant aussi que dans le Coran tu as dj 2 versets qui font rfrence au fait (je paraphrase trs trs grossirement) de se cacher du regard des hommes.


Il y a 2 choses qui jouent, la premire c'est que l'Islam vient d'une rgion o les ressources sont limites et c'est mieux pour les femmes de trouver un homme qui puisse subvenir aux besoins de la famille, si les femmes montrent leur visage, elles vont se faire draguer et peut-tre finir enceinte de quelqu'un qui n'a pas les ressources suffisantes, c'est aussi pour a qu'un riche peut avoir plusieurs femmes.
La seconde chose c'est que dans ces rgions, les hommes sont plus agressif et tout a, et si ils voient un mollet de femme, a peut finir en viol...

Il y a des rgions dans le monde o les hommes disent que si une femme se fait violer c'est de sa faute... (Pour nous c'est scandaleux, mais c'est pas la mme culture)
L'Inde branle par deux viols sordides d'adolescentes



> On ne sait pas encore sil sagit dun effet de contagion ou dune concidence macabre. Deux adolescentes indiennes ont t violes puis brles vives vendredi dernier dans lEtat du Jharkhand,  lest du pays. La premire victime, ge de 16 ans, a t viole par un homme de son village en marge dun mariage auquel elle assistait. Sa famille a alors protest auprs du conseil des anciens du village, qui a *condamn deux accuss  une amende de 50 000 roupies (626 euros environ) et  cent abdos*. Malgr son caractre minime, la sentence a rendu les deux agresseurs prsums furieux. Ils ont incendi la maison de la jeune fille, qui est morte, prise au pige par les flammes. Quinze personnes, dont des membres du conseil du village accuss davoir falsifi les preuves, ont t arrtes le lendemain.
> 
> Une autre adolescente de 17 ans a t viole le mme jour, dans un autre village de ce mme Etat du Jharkhand, par lun de ses voisins. Il la ensuite asperge dessence avant denflammer son corps. Brle  70%, elle est hospitalise dans un tat critique.


Viole par 33 hommes au Brsil: "Je sens de la salet sur mon corps," tmoigne la victime
Culture du viol au Brsil : les femmes disent stop



> Pour rappel, la culture du viol implique une stigmatisation des victimes et une banalisation du crime. *Au lieu de blmer le coupable, les autorits et la socit reportent la faute sur les femmes perscutes.* En Amrique du Sud, la chose est malheureusement plutt commune. De nombreuses tudes anthropologiques sont revenues sur les socits enclines au viol et pour lesquelles cet acte est considr comme "normal". En 2013, les Nations Unies et l'Organisation Panamricaine de la Sant avaient dsign la Bolivie comme le "pire pays d'Amrique Latine" en matire de violences envers la gent fminine.


Arabie saoudite : viole par 7 hommes, elle est condamne  200 coups de fouet

Ah merde, en Europe ya aussi des gens qui pensent comme a...  ::calim2:: 
Si les femmes se font violer, c'est de leur faute, selon la police hongroise

C'est bizarre parce que si tu dis que c'est de la faute  la femme, a veut dire que les hommes sont dirig par leur besoins primaires et n'ont aucun contrle sur leurs actions.
Normalement il y a la civilisation qui fait qu'on agit pas comme a... On est quand mme plus volu que a...




> beaucoup d'anti contraception ont la vision hrite de la religion qu'il ne faut pas d'experience extra conjugale (pas seulement avant le mariage) d'une part.


Justement, ces gens n'ont pas compris la religion !
Quand le pape dit qu'il est contre le prservatif il ne dit pas aux gens de baiser sans protection, il dit aux gens d'viter de coucher avec trop de monde.
Parce qu'avec un prservatif t'as plus peur des IST ni de mettre quelqu'un enceinte, donc tout le monde peut coucher avec tout le monde.




> A part le premier exemple, justement la contraception pralable est largement prfrable a une IVG sur tous les plans.


Oui ben a tout le monde en est bien conscient...
Par contre il existe des femmes qui ont fait plus 2 avortement, alors ok c'est rare, mais au bout d'un moment il faut penser  la utiliser des moyens de contraception...
Le nombre de femmes ayant recours plusieurs fois  IVG ne cesse de saccrotre depuis 1975

Bon alors parfois a vient peut-tre dhyper-fertilit (je prend la pilule, j'ai un strilet, on a utilis un prservatif mais malgr toutes ces prcautions je suis tomb enceinte).
Mon  ultrafertilit , mes quatre IVG et les humiliations mdicales




> Ce qui est d'autant plus drle, puisque, ces anti-avortement, qui sont aussi des cathos bien bas de plafond, sont galement contre l'usage des contraceptifs de tout genre...


Oui ben ya des gens qui comprennent rien... Mais c'est surtout aux USA.
Il y a des protestants, des vanglistes, etc.
American Evangelical Protestants more anti-abortion than Catholics

Le truc qu'il faut comprendre c'est : protgez-vous et si possible viter d'avoir des centaines de partenaires sexuelles.
Malheureusement il y a des gens qui ont compris de travers.

Ce n'est qu'une minorit bruyante la plupart des gens qui ont une rligion sont non-pratiquant, ils font leur truc dans leur coin et n'emmerdent personne.




> Ben, puisqu'on parle du hallal, dj, dans la pratique, c'est illgal car non conforme avec les rgles du bien tre animal. Et les L214 et autres colos-radicaux seraient aussi bien inspirs d'aller dans des abattoirs hallal.


Antismite !
La snatrice UDI Goy-Chavent menace de mort et accuse dantismitisme : elle porte plainte



> Un site isralien accuse dantismitisme la rapporteure de la mission snatoriale sur la filire viande, Sylvie Goy-Chavent. La cause : la proposition de la mission dinformer le consommateur sur labattage rituel des animaux, quil soit halal ou casher.


Lettre ouverte  la snatrice Sylvie Goy-Chavent
Les producteurs de viande halal s'nervent vite.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est bizarre parce que si tu dis que c'est de la faute  la femme, a veut dire que *les hommes sont dirigs par leur besoins primaires et n'ont aucun contrle sur leurs actions*.
> Normalement il y a la civilisation qui fait qu'on agit pas comme a... On est quand mme plus volu que a...


Oui, c'est comme a, et je passe mon temps  le rabcher, cherchez _La stratgie du sexe_ de l'ethnologue Helen E. Fisher (dj cit un paquet de fois), tout est expliqu.
Vous avez dj jou avec du Meccano, minot ? Construire une grue ? Remonter le fil en tournant la manivelle ? Et relever le cliquet qui retient le fil et hop !, d'un coup la charge redescend  toute blinde, ben c'est pareil quand un mle voit passer une femelle sape en mode "je vous allume (car il faut que je me reproduise, c'est impos par mon schma de vie mme si je n'en sais rien et que je ne contrle rien, surtout pas mes hormones)", d'un coup ses hormones  lui sont aussi chamboules et la civilisation ne retient plus rien, il doit galement se reproduire cote que cote.

Aprs, oui, il y a des dbordements navrants (ces histoires en Inde, c'est affligeant, j'avoue).
C'est comme en fort quand les cerfs se battent entre eux, des fois a finit mal et on retrouve deux squelettes enchans  jamais par des bois entremls...





> Ce n'est qu'une minorit bruyante la plupart des gens *qui ont une rligion sont nous pratiquant*, ils font leur truc dans leur coin et n'emmerdent personne.


En franais c'est possible ? 
Parce qu'alors, l, c'est juste totalement incomprhensible... La semaine commence bien...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Viole par 33 hommes au Brsil: "Je sens de la salet sur mon corps," tmoigne la victime
> Culture du viol au Brsil : les femmes disent stop


C'est parce que le Pape donne des consignes diffrentes aux brsiliens, la-bas c'est autoris. Ou alors surement des brsiliens musulmans. 

Idem en Inde, ce devait tre des indiens d'origine maghrbines. Neckara va t'expliquer...


Si tu es patient, il devrait mme pouvoir te dmontrer que le viol est plus que suggr dans l'hindouisme, et que c'est mme une valeur sine qua non pour pouvoir se considrer hindouiste, sinon, tu n'es pas un vrai.

Idem pour l'Afrique du sud, qui est un des pays o il se droule le plus de viols par an, qui est  80% chrtien (seulement 1.46% de musulman), c'est bien que le Pape ne doit pas tre contre une petite tournante de temps en temps au final...





> Je dois avouer que je ne le savais pas.


Fichtre, le 16 novembre sera fri  partir de l'anne prochaine. 


(Oui je fais ce poste sarcastique car j'ai la flemme de ragir  toutes les neries postes depuis vendredi).

----------


## Ryu2000

> ben c'est pareil quand un mle voit passer une femelle sape en mode "je vous allume (car il faut que je me reproduise, c'est impos par mon schma de vie mme si je n'en sais rien et que je ne contrle rien, surtout pas mes hormones)"


Non mais ok, on a des centaines de milliers d'annes d'volution en nous.
Les fonctions de survie et de reproduction sont restes.
Parfois les hommes regardent les formes des femmes sans en avoir conscience.
C'est automatique et ils ne dirigent rien. (Je crois que Dr House dit  thirteen un truc dans cette ligne d'ide.)

Mais normalement t'as la civilisation qui te fait regarder ailleurs.
Les rgles de la socit te disent que c'est mal.
Bon aprs a dpend de la socit en Arabie Saoudite, au Qatar, en Inde, c'est pas le mme trip...
Ce sont des autres civilisations, comme la Hongrie par exemple, a n'a rien a voir avec la France  ::P: 

L le problme c'est qu'on a des vagues de migrants clandestins qui ne veulent pas s'intgrer, qui ne respectent pas notre civilisation et a fini en viol comme en Allemagne ou en Italie.
Dans les mdias mainstreams on ne parle d'aucunes de ces agressions.
On nous dit que tous les clandestins sont des futurs Victor Hugo ou Montaigne...

Parmi les "rfugis" il y a beaucoup d'Afghans par exemple.
Les jeunes Afghans esclaves sexuels, victimes de la tradition du  bacha bazi 



> Le  bacha bazi , qui signifie  jouer avec les garons  en dari, revient  un viol dadolescents rduits  ltat desclaves sexuels. Sans soutien ni lgislation pour les protger, les rescaps de cette redoutable tradition afghane sont souvent contraints de vivre cachs sils ont chapp  leurs matres. Ou de se prostituer pour survivre. Dans la socit afghane conservatrice et sgrgue entre genres, le bacha bazi nest pas associ  lhomosexualit, interdite par lIslam, ni mme  la pdophilie. Possder de jeunes garons est dans certains milieux une faon dassoir son pouvoir, comme ailleurs le fait dexhiber une belle pouse.





> Parce qu'alors, l, c'est juste totalement incomprhensible...


Dans le contexte c'tait hyper facile de trouver le sens...

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Ryu2000
> ...


L je renonce...

Je lui dis que je n'ai pas compris, et au lieu de m'expliquer, il me renvoie dans les cordes.

H bien non, ta rponse n'explique rien, a mriterait presque un signalement  la modration, un truc pareil.

Parce que chacun captant le contexte  sa manire et avec sa sensibilit, chacun l'interprtera comme il le sent.

Tiens, je devrais moi aussi jouer  ce jeu de dbiles...

----------


## Ryu2000

> L je renonce...


Tant mieux  :;): 

C'est pourtant simple  comprendre que la plupart des gens qui sont baptiss sont non-pratiquant...
C'est juste culturel.
C'est comme les Franais qui passent encore  l'glise pour le mariage ou les baptmes.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu es musulman que tu suis un imam.
Tu peux vivre ta foi tranquille chez toi comme tu l'entends.
Il y en a plein qui se considrent musulman et qui consomment rgulirement de l'alcool.

La plupart des catholiques se foutent de ce que dit le pape.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Putain le volume de conneries qui est pass ce week-end  ::calim2::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Comme je j'ai dit, le problme repose sur la structure du dogme.


Le dogme chrtien repose sur la Bible. Texte autoritaire et sexiste(je la fais courte, si tu veux du dtail, je peux te faire une exgse complte, et tous les lecteurs du fil vont te maudire - c'est toi qui vois). Le dogme catholique, en outre, soutient l'infaillibilit papale, et fait la promotion du pardon systmatique, _spcialement pour les membres de la hirarchie_. En bref, "ferme ta gueule et obis au grand chef". (Ce qui n'empche pas qu'existent nombre de catholiques civiliss, hein, je pense  l'abb Pierre, par exemple). Mais  part a, c'est le dogme musulman qui est nocif......(bon, d'accord, il a aussi des choses sur lesquelles on pourrait trouver  redire. A peu prs les mmes, en fait, juste dans un style diffrent).

Et, encore une fois, si tu ne vois pas le problme avec des gens qui dfilent sous des drapeaux nazis, ben, je ne peux pas grand chose pour toi. Personne ne veut tre le prochain extermin. Qu'on pense que l'immigration pose plus de problmes qu'elle n'en rsout(je ne suis pas totalement d'accord, mais a se dbat entre gens civiliss), soit. Qu'on ressorte les drapeaux du dbut des anne 40, euh, non.

----------


## ShigruM

> Le dogme chrtien repose sur la Bible. Texte autoritaire et sexiste(je la fais courte, si tu veux du dtail, je peux te faire une exgse complte, et tous les lecteurs du fil vont te maudire - c'est toi qui vois). Le dogme catholique, en outre, soutient l'infaillibilit papale, et fait la promotion du pardon systmatique, _spcialement pour les membres de la hirarchie_. En bref, "ferme ta gueule et obis au grand chef". (Ce qui n'empche pas qu'existent nombre de catholiques civiliss, hein, je pense  l'abb Pierre, par exemple). Mais  part a, c'est le dogme musulman qui est nocif......(bon, d'accord, il a aussi des choses sur lesquelles on pourrait trouver  redire. A peu prs les mmes, en fait, juste dans un style diffrent).
> 
> Et, encore une fois, si tu ne vois pas le problme avec des gens qui dfilent sous des drapeaux nazis, ben, je ne peux pas grand chose pour toi. Personne ne veut tre le prochain extermin. Qu'on pense que l'immigration pose plus de problmes qu'elle n'en rsout(je ne suis pas totalement d'accord, mais a se dbat entre gens civiliss), soit. Qu'on ressorte les drapeaux du dbut des anne 40, euh, non.


sauf que la svastika est un symbole de puissance et d'immortalit en orient, asie mineur et asie, c'est un signe positif.
il ne faut pas voir le mal partout et comme je suis de l'autre continent, je peut vous dire que pendant la seconde guerre mondial on avait plus peur des empire colonialiste (france/angleterre) que des nazis qui au contraire tait considr comme des librateurs pour nous de votre empire colonial.

il faut replacer les choses dans son contexte svp, la france n'est pas le centre du monde et vous avez commis des crimes aussi atroce a nous autres le peuple arabe que les nazis vous on fait
les 1er camps de concentration je rappelle ce sont les anglais qui les ont inventer en Afrique du sud pour mater la race noirs pas les nazis.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> sauf que la svastika est un symbole de puissance et d'immortalit en orient, asie mineur et asie, c'est un signe positif.


Euh de mmoire, entre le vieux signe paen / hindi et la croix gamme, il n'y a pas une histoire qu'elle ne tourne pas dans le mme sens ? Et que c'est justement comme a qu'on les diffrencie ou je confond avec un autre truc ? 





> il ne faut pas voir le mal partout et comme je suis de l'autre continent, je peut vous dire que pendant la seconde guerre mondial on avait plus peur des empire colonialiste (france/angleterre) que des nazis qui au contraire tait considr comme des librateurs pour nous de votre empire colonial.


Tu nous explique comment un pays qui vient envahir, peut-tre un librateur ? Cela aurait juste remplac un colonisateur par un autre hein, les nazis n'allaient pas juste vous rendre votre indpendance...





> il faut replacer les choses dans son contexte svp, la france n'est pas le centre du monde et vous avez commis des crimes aussi atroce a nous autres le peuple arabe que les nazis vous on fait
> les 1er camps de concentration je rappelle ce sont les anglais qui les ont inventer en Afrique du sud pour mater la race noirs pas les nazis.


Encore une fois, quel rapport ? C'est toi qui nous parle de trucs hors contexte l... C'est quoi le rapport entre ce que tu raconte l, et le passage cit de la personne a qui tu rponds ? 

Tu vas nous ressortir la colonisation d'il y a 4/500 ans dans tous tes messages ? 

On parle de religions au moment actuel, que viennent faire les nazis et les camps de concentration la-dedans, et surtout que vient faire la colonisation franaise la-dedans ?

----------


## Neckara

> Oui je fais ce poste sarcastique car j'ai la flemme de ragir  toutes les neries postes depuis vendredi.


Et surtout avec tellement d'hommes de paille, qui montre bien que tu n'as *rien* compris  mes propos.
En faisant toujours et encore la mme confusion

----------


## Neckara

Tiens, une image pour montrer le ridicule de la situation.

C'est comme si je disais "Le surpoids provoque des cancers", et que tu me rtorquais:
Y'a des personnes en surpoids qui n'ont pas de cancers ;Y'a des personnes en surpoids qui mangent trs sainement et qui font moins de 60kg ;Y'a des personnes qui ne sont pas en surpoids et qui ont un cancer ;Le cancer a toujours exist ;Y'a des cancers dans des pays o il y a peu de Mac Do ;Qu'est-ce que tu racontes comme conneries alors que tu ne sais rien et que tu n'es pas concern (i.e. en surpoids).

----------


## el_slapper

> Tiens, une image pour montrer le ridicule de la situation.
> 
> C'est comme si je disais "Le surpoids provoque des cancers", et que tu me rtorquais:
> Y'a des personnes en surpoids qui n'ont pas de cancers ;Y'a des personnes en surpoids qui mangent trs sainement et qui font moins de 60kg ;Y'a des personnes qui ne sont pas en surpoids et qui ont un cancer ;Le cancer a toujours exist ;Y'a des cancers dans des pays o il y a peu de Mac Do ;Qu'est-ce que tu racontes comme conneries alors que tu ne sais rien et que tu n'es pas concern (i.e. en surpoids).


Tiens, on croirais t'entendre parler de la droite amricaine... (note que je n'ai toujours rien dit sur la gauche amricaine, ni en mal, ni en bien,  part bien sur les radfems).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tiens, une image pour montrer le ridicule de la situation.
> 
> C'est comme si je disais "Le surpoids provoque des cancers", et que tu me rtorquais:
> Y'a des personnes en surpoids qui n'ont pas de cancers ;Y'a des personnes en surpoids qui mangent trs sainement et qui font moins de 60kg ;Y'a des personnes qui ne sont pas en surpoids et qui ont un cancer ;Le cancer a toujours exist ;Y'a des cancers dans des pays o il y a peu de Mac Do ;Qu'est-ce que tu racontes comme conneries alors que tu ne sais rien et que tu n'es pas concern (i.e. en surpoids).


C'est "presque" tout  fait a.

Sauf que ce que tu oublie de prciser, c'est que tu te pointe en disant "le surpoids provoque des cancers", sans la moindre preuve de cela, en dehors de savoir qu'il y a des gens en surpoids qui ont des cancers, mais dont tu n'as aucune preuve qu'ils ont eu ce cancer  cause du surpoids (corrlation n'est pas causalit) , et en ayant comme seul argument que c'est crit (ou pas) dans un vieux livre de recette et que les gens en surpoids sont OBLIGES de suivre la recette de ce vieux livre au pied de la lettre sans s'adapter aux ingrdients d'aujourd'hui, sauf que le fait que tous les gens en surpoids suivent obligatoirement exactement cette recette, et bien tu n'as aucune preuve non plus. Et donc du coup tu dcrte que si ils adaptent un peu la recette, ils ne sont pas vraiment en surpoids de toutes faons. 

Donc au final, puisque il n'y aura que a qui te fera taire : oui les musulmans sont des violeurs et des meurtriers en puissance, car c'est crit dans le Coran, et qu'ils sont tous de pieux croyants respectant le dogme de leur religion au pied de la lettre. Il faut faire attention aux vilains musulmans qui vont / sont en train de mettre en pice notre pays et nos traditions ! oulalala !


Et accessoirement, n'tant pas le seul  parler des conneries crites ce week-end, et n'ayant moi-mme rien post ce week-end, ce n'est pas MON incomprhension de TES messages qui est en cause.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut faire attention aux vilains musulmans qui vont / sont en train de mettre en pice notre pays et nos traditions ! oulalala !


Vous dites a en blague, mais a ressemble beaucoup au discours de Zemmour dans ses confrences :



Le type est omniprsent dans les mdias, chaque jour il est invit quelque part.
Mais d'un ct a part de quelque de vrai, il y a des musulmans qui ne sintgrent pas et c'est un problme  long terme, en plus ils font souvent plus d'enfants.

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que ce que tu oublie de prciser, c'est que tu te pointe en disant "le surpoids provoque des cancers", sans la moindre preuve de cela [...]


Nan, on a juste des phnomnes qui sont connus et issus de la structure du dogme, mais en effet "aucune preuve".

Tu vas aussi me dire que le fait que les viols soient impunis, n'a aussi rien  voir ?
Ben oui, quand il faut 3 tmoignages pour condamner pour viol, autant dire qu'ils sont impunis.

Le fait d'autoriser la pdophilie et d'avoir un modle pdophile, le fait d'autoriser les violence conjugales, le fait que la femme soit soumise, qu'elle vaut moins qu'un homme, le fait qu'elle doive se cacher, le fait que si elle ne le fait c'est une fille de peu de vertu, le fait que les incroyants soient moins que des hommes, etc. rien  voir, absolument rien  voir...
Comment est-il possible de vivre dans un tel dnie ?




> , et en ayant comme seul argument que c'est crit (ou pas) dans un vieux livre de recette et que les gens en surpoids sont OBLIGES de suivre la recette de ce vieux livre au pied de la lettre sans s'adapter aux ingrdients d'aujourd'hui, sauf que le fait que tous les gens en surpoids suivent obligatoirement exactement cette recette, et bien tu n'as aucune preuve non plus. Et donc du coup tu dcrte que si ils adaptent un peu la recette, ils ne sont pas vraiment en surpoids de toutes faons.


Oui... aller on redfini "nazi" comme "gentille personne". Hitler n'tait pas une gentille personne, donc ce n'tait pas un nazi.
Trivialement, on en arrive  la conclusion que tous les nazi sont des gentilles personnes, CQFD.

Ce n'est pas comme si tu confondais *encore* le dogme avec l'individu...  croire que tu le fais exprs.
Comme cela on vite toute critique du dogme en ramenant aux individus, encore mieux on peut faire passer son opposant pour un xnophobe.
Le dogme peut ainsi continuer  survivre, et  rcuprer de temps en temps des "modrs" pour les radicaliser ds qu'ils seront dans un moment d'garement, ou en qute de spiritualit.
C'est ce qu'on appelle des bombes  retardement.




> Et accessoirement, n'tant pas le seul  parler des conneries crites ce week-end, et n'ayant moi-mme rien post ce week-end, ce n'est pas MON incomprhension de TES messages qui est en cause.


Non consequitur.

----------


## ShigruM

> On parle de religions au moment actuel, que viennent faire les nazis et les camps de concentration la-dedans, et surtout que vient faire la colonisation franaise la-dedans ?


bah eux...c'est tres li mon cher.
vous autres les colonisateurs vous tes venu piller nos pays mais en plus vous avez essayer de nous convertir a vos religions !

es nazis navais pas de religion, le christianisme et la colonisation tait des ides qui leurs faisait vomir, je cite les parole d'hitler nottament :



> Les blancs ont toutefois apport quelque chose  ces peuples (coloniss), le pire quils pussent leur apporter, les plaies du monde qui est le ntre : le matrialisme, le fanatisme, lalcoolisme et la syphilis. Pour le reste, ce que ces peuples possdaient en propre tant suprieur  ce que nous pouvions leur donner, ils sont demeurs eux-mmes [] Une seule russite  lactif des colonisateurs : ils ont partout suscit la haine. Cette haine qui pousse tous ces peuples, rveills par nous de leur sommeil,  nous chasser. Il semble mme quils ne se soient rveills que pour cela !


dans le "Testament politique dHitler"

oui pour nous autres les africains les nazis ou les communistes n'tait pas le probleme... le probleme c'tais ces abjecte francais et anglais qui me font encore aujourd'hui vomir avec les amricians qui n'ont guere changer. depuis.
entre les usa qui envahisse l'irak, les francais qui attaque la libye, le mali...etc. de quoi je me mele ?
ce ne sont opas vos affaire ce que l'on fait chez nous dans notre pays.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... les francais qui attaque le mali...


Encore une fois, c'est l'tat malien qui a demand l'aide des franais. Donc, non, les franais n'ont pas attaqu le Mali.  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> vous autres les colonisateurs vous tes venu piller nos pays mais en plus vous avez essayer de nous convertir a vos religions !


Oui, parce que l'Islam ne s'est absolument pas tendu par colonisation.  ::roll:: .




> le probleme c'tais ces abjecte francais et anglais qui me font encore aujourd'hui vomir avec les amricians qui n'ont guere changer. depuis.
> entre les usa qui envahisse l'irak, les francais qui attaque la libye, le mali...etc. de quoi je me mele ?
> ce ne sont opas vos affaire ce que l'on fait chez nous dans notre pays.


 partir du moment o est attaques terroristes sont effectus sur nos sols, si c'est un peu nos affaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je cite les parole d'hitler nottament :


Ce qui me rappelle que les allemands taient un peu pote avec des musulmans  un moment :
VIDO. Pour Benjamin Netanyahu, c'est le mufti de Jrusalem qui a donn l'ide  Hitler d'exterminer les juifs



> "Hitler,  ce moment l, ne voulait pas exterminer les juifs mais les expulser. Alors Haj Amin al-Husseini est all voir Hitler et a dit: 'Si vous les expulsez, ils viendront tous ici'", en Palestine, a dit Netanyahu. "'Et qu'est-ce que je vais en faire?', a demand (Hitler). Il (le mufti) a dit: 'Brlez-les'", a dclar Netanyahu.


Les pays europens n'ont pas aim quand netanyahu a dit a, les Allemands sont encore venu dire qu'ils taient les uniques responsable pour l'ternit.
Berlin rpond  Netanyahou: "Nous sommes responsables de la Shoah"



> Berlin a rappel mercredi que lAllemagne est responsable de la Shoah suite aux dclarations controverses du Premier ministre isralien, Benyamin Netanyahou, affirmant que le Grand Mufti de Jrusalem Mohammed Amin al-Husseini aurait donn  Hitler l'ide d'exterminer les Juifs.


Il y a des gens qui ne sont pas d'accord :
Quand lAFP attnue la collaboration du Grand Mufti de Jrusalem avec Hitler
Les pays de l'Europe disent qu'il n'y avait pas d'alliance entre le Grand Mufti et les allemands et Isral pense que si.
C'est a l'histoire, il y a des dtails qui changent selon le pays  ::P: 




> vous autres les colonisateurs vous tes venu piller nos pays


D'aprs Zemmour c'est la France qui a cr l'Algrie (mme le nom) et qu'avant il n'y avait rien  ::P: 
Apparemment vous ne partagez pas ce point de vu.
"L'Algrie, c'est une invention de la France" selon Eric Zemmour




> le probleme c'tais ces abjecte francais et anglais qui me font encore aujourd'hui vomir avec les amricians


Mais qu'est-ce que tu fous encore en France ?
Va dans un pays que tu aimes.
C'est compltement con d'aller chez quelqu'un que t'aimes pas.

Par exemple a ne me viendrait pas  l'ide d'aller vivre en Angleterre  ::P:

----------


## el_slapper

> bah eux...c'est tres li mon cher.
> vous autres les colonisateurs vous tes venu piller nos pays mais en plus vous avez essayer de nous convertir a vos religions !


Ah, on a jamais dit le contraire. Mais ce n'est pas parce-que les arrires-grands-parents de mes voisins se sont mal comports(je dis de mes voisins, parce-que les miens, en bons proltaires, ils n'ont jamais exploit et converti que leurs minuscules lopins de terre, ou alors la machine de leur patron) qu'on devrait obligatoirement nous rendre la pareille. Je ne suis pas contre l'immigration, mais *certains* immigrs(pas tous, c'est ma grosse diffrence avec Neckara) ne se comportent pas forcment super bien non plus. 




> oui pour nous autres les africains les nazis ou les communistes n'tait pas le probleme... le probleme c'tais ces abjecte francais et anglais qui me font encore aujourd'hui vomir avec les amricians qui n'ont guere changer. depuis.


Je ne vais pas parler des communistes(j'en aurait pour quelques sicles, ma femme a grandi sous une dictature communiste). Juste des nazis. Si les nazis avaient gagn, ils auraient fait aux arabes ce qu'ils avaient commenc(et bien plus que connen)  faire aux juifs. Juste pour prendre la place, hein, sans haine. Rien de personnel. Juste un gnocide par "besoin d'espace". Tu existes parce-que les allis ont mis la pile aux nazis. Tu ne crois quand mme pas srieusement qu'ils se seraient arrt  leurs cibles initiales? Des racistes gnocidaires, a ne s'arrte jamais. Sauf si on les arrte.




> entre les usa qui envahisse l'irak, les francais qui attaque la libye, le mali...etc. de quoi je me mele ?
> ce ne sont opas vos affaire ce que l'on fait chez nous dans notre pays.


a dpend. l'Irak, la France tait contre, hein..... et n'y a pas mis les pieds. la Lybie, c'tait une connerie monumentale, on est d'accord. le Mali, on a t appels, pour contrer des gens qui sont de facto en guerre contre nous, et qui se seraient rendus massivement plus puissants si ils avaient pris le contrle du pays entier(c'tait un peu leur objectif). C'est comme en 40, quand les Allemands ont attaqu la Belgique, la France et le Royaume Uni s'en sont mles - parce qu'ils savaient pertinemment qu'ils etaient les suivants sur la liste. Ca n'a pas port chance  la France, mais c'est un autre sujet.

----------


## Neckara

> mais *certains* immigrs(pas tous, c'est ma grosse diffrence avec Neckara) ne se comportent pas forcment super bien non plus.


Je n'ai jamais dit que *tous* les immigrs se comportent mal.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je n'ai jamais dit que *tous* les immigrs se comportent mal.


Oui il a parl des islamistes, pas des immigrs. Les immigrs chrtiens ou bouddhistes, a passe.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais ce n'est pas parce-que les arrires-grands-parents de mes voisins se sont mal comports qu'on devrait obligatoirement nous rendre la pareille.


Il existe des peuples qui sont pour la vendetta ils disent des truc comme "il pour il" et parlent d'ternit...
Ces gens pensent que beaucoup de choses se transmettent par le sang...
Ce n'est pas notre vision du monde car elle est influenc par le catholicisme et c'est un truc universel (c'est plus un trip pardon/oublie que vendetta).




> Si les nazis avaient gagn, ils auraient fait aux arabes ce qu'ils avaient commenc(et bien plus que connen)  faire aux juifs.


Je ne sais pas...
Les allemands avaient des raisons d'en vouloir  certains juifs. (d'ailleurs c'est quelque chose qui revient partout L'antismitisme : Son histoire et ses causes de Bernard Lazare)
a doit tre une histoire de banquier juifs avec le faillite de la Kreditanstalt Bank et des trucs dans ce genre.

Le NSDAP ne s'en sont pas pris aux juifs tout de suite, c'est  partir de 1942 que a part vraiment mal. (en 1938 Hitler faisait la couverture de Time Magazine, par contre c'est aussi l'anne de la nuit de cristal  ::(: )
Bon alors ok ds 1933 il y a du boycott de magasin, mais c'est vraiment  partir de 1942 que a s'aggrave.

En 1938 il y a eu un projet pour venir en aide aux juifs allemands et autrichiens, mais a n'a pas trop pris...
Confrence d'vian (1938)
1938, confrence d'Evian : quand les rfugis juifs furent abandonns

Je ne pense pas que les allemands s'en seraient pris aux musulmans aprs.
Aussi bien ils n'taient pas trop dans la rgion et ne possdaient pas de banques, donc...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ben tiens en parlant d'Aquarius :
LItalie demande la mise sous squestre de l Aquarius   Marseille



> La justice italienne a demand le placement sous squestre de lAquarius, actuellement bloqu  Marseille, a annonc, mardi 20 novembre, lONG Mdecins sans frontires (MSF). Des comptes bancaires en Italie de MSF ont galement t placs sous squestre.
> 
> Le navire humanitaire affrt par les ONG SOS Mditerrane et MSF pour secourir les migrants au large de la Libye est *souponn davoir fait passer vingt-quatre tonnes de dchets potentiellement toxiques pour des dchets classiques.*
> 
> Lenqute, coordonne par le parquet de Catane (Sicile), porte sur le traitement des dchets  bord  restes alimentaires, vtements des personnes secourues, dchets issus des activits mdicales  dans les ports italiens o lAquarius dbarque des milliers de migrants secourus en mer.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il existe des peuples qui sont pour la vendetta ils disent des truc comme "il pour il" et parlent d'ternit...
> Ces gens pensent que beaucoup de choses se transmettent par le sang...
> Ce n'est pas notre vision du monde car elle est influenc par le catholicisme et c'est un truc universel (c'est plus un trip pardon/oublie que vendetta).


C'est la loi du Talion, que l'on trouve au dpart dans le Code dHammourabi, puis que l'on trouve entre autre dans l'Ancien Testament (donc juifs et chrtiens) mais aussi dans le Coran et non, "cela ne se transmet pas par le sang" (en tous cas pas dans les versions religieuses), a c'est pareil, c'est juste des gens qui ont dform le truc pour que cela les arrangent...




> Mais contrairement aux codes lgaux en vigueur  cette poque au Proche-Orient, dont le Code dHammourabi, la Torah indique clairement que :
> 
>  les pres ne seront pas mis  mort pour les fils et les fils ne seront pas mis  mort pour les pres : chacun sera mis  mort pour son propre pch. 
> 
>  Deutronome, 24,16


Sachant que chez les juifs, puisque on est incapable de certifier qu'en rendant en retour ce que l'on t'a fait, le prjudice sera le mme (genre si on te coupe la main, tu n'aura pas autant de prjudice si tu es joueur de tennis que si tu es footballeur), du coup, sauf en cas de meurtre, on appliquait dj mme  l'poque surtout une compensation financire.





> Je ne sais pas...
> Les allemands avaient des raisons d'en vouloir  certains juifs. (d'ailleurs c'est quelque chose qui revient partout L'antismitisme : Son histoire et ses causes de Bernard Lazare)
> a doit tre une histoire de banquier juifs avec le faillite de la Kreditanstalt Bank et des trucs dans ce genre.


C'est sr, moi c'est pareil, quand je me fais arnaquer par ma banque, j'ai envie d'radiquer le peuple entier de mon banquier en prnant la supriorit des blonds aux yeux bleus.  ::D: 

(sachant que ce livre (dont je ne connais pas le contenu), ne correspond pas  ce que pensait l'auteur  la fin de sa vie, je te laisse regarder sa fiche wikipdia, du coup, je ne sais pas si c'est le meilleur exemple  choisir).





> Je ne pense pas que les allemands s'en seraient pris aux musulmans aprs.
> Aussi bien ils n'taient pas trop dans la rgion et ne possdaient pas de banques, donc...


Tu as bien compris qu'on parlait des musulmans en Afrique du nord la, pas en Europe hein ? 

Les allemands n'allait pas virer les franais d'Algrie pour rendre leur indpendance aux algriens, ils auraient juste pris la place des franais et aurait annex l'Algrie avec le reste de leurs conqutes, ce que ne comprend pas notre ami ShigruM.

----------


## Ryu2000

> que l'on trouve entre autre dans l'Ancien Testament (donc juifs et chrtiens) mais aussi dans le Coran


Ouais mais d'un ct le message de Jsus c'tait un peu "Oubliez l'intgralit de l'ancien testament c'tait  100% n'importe quoi".
Bon aprs peut-tre que le clerg considre l'ancien testament comme un livre sacr, mais bon...

Jsus tait pas trop pote avec les religieux de son poque.
Le gars il allait foutre la merde dans le temple en engueulant tout le monde.






> sachant que ce livre (dont je ne connais pas le contenu), ne correspond pas  ce que pensait l'auteur  la fin de sa vie


Ouais enfin bon si il dit un truc vrai  une poque, qu'il change d'avis ou pas, a ne change rien...
C'est assez facilement prouvable que les juifs se sont fait dgag d'un peu prs partout.
 chaque fois des lites juives crer des problmes et les nations sont oblig de tous les expulss (le peuple devrait s'manciper de ses lites) :
Expulsion des Juifs



> *Lexpulsion des Juifs est lun des lments les plus caractristiques de leur histoire,* leurs exodes en masse ayant  rarement  t le fruit de leurs dcisions propres.
> 
> Dbutant aux premiers temps de leur histoire et participant  la cration de la diaspora juive, *les expulsions deviennent au Moyen ge lune des mesures anti-juives les plus frquentes*, dont les motivations sont autant thologiques, quconomiques et politiques.


Au mmorial de la Shoah on peut trouver un recueil de citations :
Le monde contre soi



> On croit connatre les principaux propos des acteurs et penseurs de l'antismitisme, en particulier au XXe sicle o les nazis sont devenus l'accablant exemple de la haine antijuive. Seulement,  force de concentrer l'attention sur les mmes personnages, on a oubli que *l'antismitisme tait un prjug qui remonte  l'origine du peuple juif, un clich ancr dans les mentalits, traversant les ges et les communauts.* Cette anthologie (plus de 500 entres) a pris pour parti de se prsenter les propos tenus contre les Juifs, le judasme et le sionisme, en politique et en littrature, mais aussi dans le monde de l'art, en conomie et en science ; que ces propos manent d'antismites patents ou de gens dnus de toute haine  l'gard de la communaut juive, et qui, par maladresse, ont pu, laisser planer le doute sur leurs intentions. Il s'agit aussi d'un livre de rvlations. Si l'on connat l'antismitisme de Kant, Wagner, Shakespeare ou de Goethe, on y apprendra que Ronsard, d'Holbach, Rousseau, Dickens, John Lennon, Gandhi, Freud, Simenon ou encore Marlon Brandon, et des centaines d'autres, a priori non suspects d'hostilit  l'gard des Juifs, n'ont pas chapp  cette terrible tentation. Ce projet se propose en somme d'tre un manuel d'ducation civique non conformiste, destin  ouvrir les yeux de ceux qui veulent savoir d'o ils viennent et o ils vont. Car " on ne peut combattre que ce que l'on connat. "


Il y a des rabbins qui aiment bien dire que le monde entier dteste les juifs. (ils disent que les juifs sont perscuts depuis le dbut)




> Tu as bien compris qu'on parlait des musulmans en Afrique du nord la, pas en Europe hein ?


Ouais mais je sais pas... Et on saura jamais.

Colonies allemandes - Projets coloniaux du Troisime Reich



> La perte des colonies fut ressentie par le peuple allemand comme une des humiliations issues du Trait de Versailles. *Mais  son arrive au pouvoir en 1933, Adolf Hitler, comme la grande majorit des Allemands, sintresse peu  la reconstitution dun empire colonial outre-mer tant pour des raisons de tactique politique intrieure qu'internationale*. Son premier objectif, tout au long du conflit, restera avant tout la constitution dun empire continental en Russie. Il confie cependant au gnral Franz von Epp, prsident de la Ligue coloniale et de l'Office de politique coloniale du NSDAP, la prparation du futur ministre des Colonies.


1933 ce n'est pas 1945 donc a ne veut pas forcment dire grand chose.

Il parait qu'il a dit a :



> Un peuple qui veut prosprer doit rester li  sa terre. Un homme ne doit jamais perdre contact avec le sol sur lequel il a eu le privilge de natre. Il ne doit sen loigner que temporairement et toujours avec lide dy revenir.





> Nous devrions imposer  lEurope une doctrine de Monroe applicable  lEurope : LEurope aux Europens ! Et cela signifierait que *les Europens ninterviennent pas dans les affaires des autres continents*.





> aucun prix nous ne devions jouer la carte franaise contre les peuples qui subissaient le joug de la France. *Nous devions au contraire les aider  se librer de cette tutelle, les y pousser au besoin.* Rien ne nous empchait, en 1940, de faire ce geste dans le Proche-Orient et en Afrique du Nord. Eh bien, notre diplomatie sest applique  consolider le pouvoir des Franais aussi bien en Syrie quen Tunisie, en Algrie et au Maroc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les allemands n'allait pas virer les franais d'Algrie pour rendre leur indpendance aux algriens, ils auraient juste pris la place des franais et aurait annex l'Algrie avec le reste de leurs conqutes, ce que ne comprend pas notre ami ShigruM.


Surtout que, sans vouloir offenser qui que ce soit, le type maghrbin, ne correspond pas tout  fait au type arien de la "race"suprieure. 
Si les allemands se sont comports correctement avec les maghrbins pendant la seconde guerre, c'est surtout pour ne pas avoir une gurilla supplmentaire. Il leur tait alors assez facile de leur faire croire qu'ils allaient les dlivrer des "mchants colons anglais et/ou franais". Nafs ceux qui les ont cru. Mais, l'histoire ne permettra pas de savoir ce qu'il en serait devenu... et c'est tant mieux.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je vois que l'histoire-go n'tait pas la matire prfre des dev Franais  ::aie:: 

Quand  ShigruM, il rpte en boucle des lgendes urbaines, essentiellement.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ecthelion2
> C'est la loi du Talion, que l'on trouve au dpart dans le Code dHammourabi, puis que l'on trouve entre autre dans l'Ancien Testament (donc juifs et chrtiens) mais aussi dans le Coran et non, "cela ne se transmet pas par le sang" (en tous cas pas dans les versions religieuses), a c'est pareil, c'est juste des gens qui ont dform le truc pour que cela les arrangent...


Ah bah ,ca n'a rien  voir  avec le  sang...
Ca  voir avec le mode de vie  des smites  qui sont tous nomades ,donc vivant en tribus dans le desert -irak,syrie, palestine ,jordanie ,arabie ) sont des deserts ou en contact avec des tribus nomades ...
Seule une loi du talion ,aussi etrange que cela paraisse ,peut  regenter la vie sociale primitive des nomades ,car il n' y a Roi,ni police  pour  se premunir  contre les  crimes et grands delits !!!

Seule l'egypte ,dont le desert est vivifi par le Nil ou la Perse au clement plus clement(nord) sont des empires gouverns par des potentats puissants  et disposant d'armes puissantes et de forces de police ont appliqu des lois pour populations sedentaires ...
Tous les peuples qui nomadisent appliquent la loi du talion et les religions monotheistes  n'ont fait qu'adapter des coutumes sociales  qui preexistaient...
Une loi du talion  serait vu comme incongrue chez les Romains ,Grecs ,ou Hindoues ou Chinois sedentaires et ne saurait s'appliquer parce que le lien social  tribal bas sur le sang(appartenance )  n'existe pas !!!  




> Jon Shannow
> Surtout que, sans vouloir offenser qui que ce soit, le type maghrbin, ne correspond pas tout  fait au type arien de la "race"suprieure. 
> Si les allemands se sont comports correctement avec les maghrbins pendant la seconde guerre, c'est surtout pour ne pas avoir une gurilla supplmentaire. Il leur tait alors assez facile de leur faire croire qu'ils allaient les dlivrer des "mchants colons anglais et/ou franais". Nafs ceux qui les ont cru. Mais, l'histoire ne permettra pas de savoir ce qu'il en serait devenu... et c'est tant mieux.


Hitler   est le matre de son ministre de la propagande Joseph Goebbels  !!!
Sa thorie fumeuse de la race "arienne" transforme en propagande pour justifier les pogroms tatiques  ,  a t dvelopp bien avant lui au 19 ieme  sicle,puisque Ernest Renan l'avait reprise  son compte (en France) avant lui pour les besoins de la colonisation !!!

La   colonisation  visait  dominer les "peuples infrieurs" socialement parlant bien sur pour les piller !!!
Les pogroms  "industriels" dHitler  ciblaient   une "communaut religieuse d'origine europenne"( juifs qui sont des  europens depuis des sicles ),pour  racler ses finances  ..
Car le iii ime Reich tait en faillite financire et Economique depuis le trait de Versailles(contributions de guerre et naturelles ,charbon de la Rhnanie) et les banquiers juifs allemands qui disposent jusqu' aujourd'hui de vastes rseaux bancaires multinationaux    avaient rajout aux malheurs de l'Allemagne ,des transferts de capitaux importants vers la France ,lAngleterre et les USA...

Quant  aux maghrbins et arabes en gnral (le Mufti de Jrusalem a t invit en personne pendant la 2ieme guerre mondiale par Hitler ,lire Mein Kampf)  ne se sont jamais tromp  sur les motivations et intentions relles d'Hitler...
Le Mufti  de Jrusalem  avait compris le jeu d'Hitler :soulever les colonies contre Anglais et Franais pour tre bouffes ensuite par ce mme  "KLIR" ou  encore "Ras El Ghoul" (tte de mort)comme l'appelait mon grand pre !!!

La thorie  de la race  suprieure   est une palinodie europenne du 19 sicle  invente pour les besoins de la cause !!!
"Qui veut tuer son chien l'accuse de rage" dit le bon adage franais !!!

----------


## Neckara

> Seule une loi du talion ,aussi etrange que cela paraisse ,peut  regenter la vie sociale primitive des nomades ,car il n' y a Roi,ni police  pour  se premunir  contre les  crimes et grands delits !!!


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cela, mais en effet la loi du Talion a t  l'poque une grande avance pour limiter la violence.

Elle limite la violence de la vengeance au prjudice qui nous a t fait. Il est ainsi interdit de se venger plus violemment, limitant les escalades de violences.

En revanche, elle n'empche pas les "boucles", faisant que deux personnes peuvent se venger mutuellement tour  tour. Un autre problme est que dans certaines circonstances, cette limite est toujours bien trop haute.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La   colonisation  visait  dominer les "peuples infrieurs" socialement parlant bien sur pour les piller !!!


Ce qui est marrant c'est que quand Hollande a t lu, il est directement all rendre hommage  Jules Ferry  :8O: 
L'hommage de Franois Hollande au grand colonisateur Jules Ferry tourne  la polmique



> La premire polmique du quinquennat Hollande naura pas tard. Quelques heures aprs son investiture, le chef de lEtat a choisi de rendre hommage  Jules Ferry et Marie Curie. Il doit tenir un discours aux Tuileries  13h45, devant la statue de Jules Ferry, pour saluer lancien ministre de lInstruction publique (1832-1893), auteur des grandes lois rpublicaines rendant l'cole gratuite, laque et obligatoire. Un choix a priori logique, tant le candidat socialiste avait plac l'ducation au coeur de son programme.
> 
> Petit problme : Jules Ferry tait aussi,  l'poque, un fervent partisan de la politique coloniale franaise. Un aspect point du doigt lundi sur France Inter par Luc Ferry, ministre de lEducation entre 2002 et 2004. *Jules Ferry fut non seulement un grand colonisateur, mais cest quelquun qui fonde la colonisation sur une vraie thorie raciste. De mme quil faut duquer les enfants, il faut duquer les Africains, cest a lide*, a dnonc l'ancien ministre de Jacques Chirac.


28 juillet 1885 :



> Messieurs, il faut parler plus haut et plus vrai ! Il faut dire ouvertement quen effet les races suprieures ont un droit vis--vis des races infrieures.  Je rpte quil y a pour les races suprieures un droit, parce quil y a un devoir pour elles. *Elles ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures*. Ces devoirs ont souvent t mconnus dans lhistoire des sicles prcdents, et certainement quand les soldats et les explorateurs espagnols introduisaient lesclavage dans lAmrique centrale, ils naccomplissaient pas leur devoir dhommes de race suprieure. Mais de nos jours, je soutiens que les nations europennes sacquittent avec largeur, grandeur et honntet de ce devoir suprieur de la civilisation.

----------


## ShigruM

> Ah, on a jamais dit le contraire. Mais ce n'est pas parce-que les arrires-grands-parents de mes voisins se sont mal comports(je dis de mes voisins, parce-que les miens, en bons proltaires, ils n'ont jamais exploit et converti que leurs minuscules lopins de terre, ou alors la machine de leur patron) qu'on devrait obligatoirement nous rendre la pareille. Je ne suis pas contre l'immigration, mais *certains* immigrs(pas tous, c'est ma grosse diffrence avec Neckara) ne se comportent pas forcment super bien non plus. 
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne vais pas parler des communistes(j'en aurait pour quelques sicles, ma femme a grandi sous une dictature communiste). Juste des nazis. Si les nazis avaient gagn, ils auraient fait aux arabes ce qu'ils avaient commenc(et bien plus que connen)  faire aux juifs. Juste pour prendre la place, hein, sans haine. Rien de personnel. Juste un gnocide par "besoin d'espace". Tu existes parce-que les allis ont mis la pile aux nazis. Tu ne crois quand mme pas srieusement qu'ils se seraient arrt  leurs cibles initiales? Des racistes gnocidaires, a ne s'arrte jamais. Sauf si on les arrte.
> 
> 
> 
> a dpend. l'Irak, la France tait contre, hein..... et n'y a pas mis les pieds. la Lybie, c'tait une connerie monumentale, on est d'accord. le Mali, on a t appels, pour contrer des gens qui sont de facto en guerre contre nous, et qui se seraient rendus massivement plus puissants si ils avaient pris le contrle du pays entier(c'tait un peu leur objectif). C'est comme en 40, quand les Allemands ont attaqu la Belgique, la France et le Royaume Uni s'en sont mles - parce qu'ils savaient pertinemment qu'ils etaient les suivants sur la liste. Ca n'a pas port chance  la France, mais c'est un autre sujet.


on mets tous sur les nazi, mais les europens et les sovitiques ont extermin beaucoup plus de gens et en toute impunit eux !
les goulags ont beaucoup plus tu que les camps d'extermination
la colonisation a beaucoup plus tu que les nazis, les europens ont russie leurs gnocide eux par contre envers les indiens, la belle affaire comme sa plus personne ne proteste car ils sont tous mort
mais de toute facon la roue tourne et la france et l'allemagne devienne de plus en plus un pays musulman pour mon plus grand bhoneur, vous aller subir ce que vous nous avez fait subir. LItalie tente de rsister mais ils ne tiendrons pas longtemps quand orbann sera dchue.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> on mets tous sur les nazi, mais les europens et les sovitiques ont extermin beaucoup plus de gens et en toute impunit eux !


Et personne n'a jamais dit le contraire, si tout le monde parle des nazis, c'est d'une part car c'est beaucoup plus rcent, et d'autre part car malheureusement, il en reste.

Et puis surtout, on en parle plus, car on en a effectivement t les victimes.

Tout comme les maghrbins parlent plus de la colonisation des franais, ou les arabes des croisades chrtiennes que des gens qu'ils ont eux-mmes tus par conqurir de nouveaux territoires.    




> la colonisation a beaucoup plus tu que les nazis, les europens ont russie leurs gnocide eux par contre envers les indiens, la belle affaire comme sa plus personne ne proteste car ils sont tous mort


Tous les amrindiens sont morts et personne ne rclame rien ? Premire nouvelle. 





> mais de toute facon la roue tourne et la france et l'allemagne devienne de plus en plus un pays musulman pour mon plus grand bhoneur, vous aller subir ce que vous nous avez fait subir.


Bof,  moins d'avoir un parti musulman qui arrive au pouvoir, qui arrive  faire passer des lois sans se faire bloquer par les autres partis  l'Assemble ou au Snat (ce qui est trs trs loin d'tre gagn), et qui arriverait miraculeusement  faire passer l'Islam comme religion d'tat obligatoire, le pays tant lac, et la religion spare de l'tat, il pourrait y avoir une majorit de musulmans en France, que cela ne changerait pas grand chose  ma propre vie.

Donc  moins d'une conqute arme avec une vraie guerre, non, nous ne subirons pas la mme chose que vous, ou alors dans tellement longtemps, que je serai mort depuis plusieurs gnrations. Tu peux t'exciter dans ton coin tout autant que tu veux, non je ne paierai pas pour les "crimes" des gens qui ont vcu il y a plusieurs sicles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on mets tous sur les nazi, mais les europens et les sovitiques ont extermin beaucoup plus de gens et en toute impunit eux !


Et ouais c'est a d'tre dans l'quipe des vainqueurs, tu peux rcrire l'histoire comme tu veux  :8-):  :8-):  :8-): 
Plein de crimes commis par les USA et l'URSS ont t mis sur le dos de l'Allemagne.
Le procs de Nuremberg tait une grosse blague, les allemands ne pouvaient pas se dfendre.




> les goulags ont beaucoup plus tu que les camps d'extermination


Ouais mais seul les juifs sont des tres humains.
Comme Attali l'a dit dans une confrence :



> Je ne crois pas que faire des enfants suffise  en faire des tres humains dignes de a, cest pas parce quon a sept enfants quils seront des tres humains ou des juifs, ce qui revient au mme pour moi


Le ct positif c'est en cas d'change dotages :
Shalit contre 1.000 Palestiniens: inflation du cours des prisonniers



> Isral change 1.000 prisonniers palestiniens contre un seul soldat. Est-ce le nouveau tarif en vigueur ?


Pour Isral c'est une excellente affaire, 1000 palestiniens pour un juif.




> les europens ont russie leurs gnocide eux par contre envers les indiens


Si vous pouviez vitez de mettre tous les europens dans le mme sac ce serait pas mal... (C'est vraiment pas cool comme amalgame  faire, on a toujours t en guerre entre nous.)
La France tait en guerre du ct des natifs amricain, on a faillit gagner la guerre, mais il y a eu un deal avec l'Angleterre...  ::calim2:: 




> mais de toute facon la roue tourne et la france et l'allemagne devienne de plus en plus un pays musulman pour mon plus grand bhoneur, vous aller subir ce que vous nous avez fait subir.


C'est exactement ce dont parle Zemmour dans ces confrences.
Il dit que l'occident et l'islam ont une faon diffrente de faire la guerre.
Les occidentaux sont franc et direct, ils anantissent l'ennemi.

Zemmour:  Entre la France et lislam, les musulmans doivent choisir 



> Le deuxime obstacle  lassimilation des musulmans est li  la nature mme de lislam, qui nest pas seulement une religion, mais aussi, comme le dit Rmi Brague, un droit, une loi, une nation qui demeure absolument inassimilable. Dans lhistoire, lislam a conquis et soumis des populations mais ne sest jamais assimil.


Je ne pensais pas que a existait rellement les gars comme toi ShigruM.
T'es comme Zemmour tu pousses au conflit de civilisation et  la guerre civile.

Le peuple franais ne soutenait pas forcment la colonisation (les nationalistes taient contre).
Les colonisateurs sont des rpublicains droit-de-l'hommiste style Jules Ferry.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Donc  moins d'une conqute arme avec une vraie guerre, non, nous ne subirons pas la mme chose que vous, ou alors dans tellement longtemps, que je serai mort depuis plusieurs gnrations. Tu peux t'exciter dans ton coin tout autant que tu veux, non je ne paierai pas pour les "crimes" des gens qui ont vcu il y a plusieurs sicles.


Surtout j'adore la cohrence du discours : "vous tes des ordures!!! Je veux faire pareil!!!"

----------


## Neckara

> les europens ont russie leurs gnocide eux par contre envers les indiens


Pour rappel une grande majorit sont morts de maladies, ainsi que de famine.




> Bof,  moins d'avoir un parti musulman qui arrive au pouvoir, qui arrive  faire passer des lois sans se faire bloquer par les autres partis  l'Assemble ou au Snat (ce qui est trs trs loin d'tre gagn), et qui arriverait miraculeusement  faire passer l'Islam comme religion d'tat obligatoire, le pays tant lac, et la religion spare de l'tat, il pourrait y avoir une majorit de musulmans en France, que cela ne changerait pas grand chose  ma propre vie.


Tout comme cela n'a tellement pas chang la vie de certains quartiers, que les habitants ne s'y sont absolument pas enfui.
Il n'y avait pas de personnes  e.g. fouiller les poubelles pour vrifier qu'on ne mange pas de porcs.

Cela ne changera aussi rien  ta vie d'avoir des voisins revanchards comme ShigruM.


@ShigruM: pour rappel, la colonisation n'a pas eu que des "mfaits", elle a aussi eu quelques "bienfaits", notamment vis  vis des Institutions mises en place.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour rappel une grande majorit sont morts de maladies, ainsi que de famine.


La premire attaque biologique



> C'est lors de la guerre de 7 ans, opposant les royaumes de France et de Grande-Bretagne, qu'a eu lieu la premire attaque biologique officielle. L'officier britannique Jeffery Ahmerst, suggra  son subalterne, le colonel Henri Bouquet, l'usage de couverture infectes par la variole, pour tenter de contaminer les indiens des Delaware, allis des franais :
>  You will do well to try to innoculate the Indians by means of blankets, as well as every method that can serve to extirpate this execrable race.  ( *Vous feriez bien d'essayer d'infecter les Indiens avec des couvertures, ou par toute autre mthode visant  exterminer cette race excrable.* )

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tout comme cela n'a tellement pas chang la vie de certains quartiers, que les habitants ne s'y sont absolument pas enfui.
> Il n'y avait pas de personnes  e.g. fouiller les poubelles pour vrifier qu'on ne mange pas de porcs.
> 
> Cela ne changera aussi rien  ta vie d'avoir des voisins revanchards comme ShigruM.


Oui oui on sait, les mchants islamistes...

J'ai l'impression de lire le ShigruM  l'oppos du spectre.  

Ecoute, les problmes dans les quartiers, si les forces de l'ordre ne font pas leur boulot, perso j'y suis pour rien. C'est sr que si on laisse quelques voyous faire ce qu'ils veulent, bah ils y prennent got et cela dgnre. 

Ces quartiers, a reprsente quelle proportion de gens par rapport  la totalit ? Et mme dans un quartier  problme, tu crois que c'est tous les musulmans du quartier qui vont aller surveiller tes poubelles ou te faire chier ? Non, c'est un groupe rduit de branleurs, qu'il suffit de punir quand il viole la loi, plutt que de leur laisser faire ce qu'ils veulent sans rien dire. 

Encore une fois, tu ne peux pas coller les agissements d'une infime partie  tout le groupe entier...

Il y a des blancs voleurs, meurtriers, violeurs, escrocs, et toutes les tares possibles et inimaginables. Donc en partant du principe que tu es blanc (vu que je n'en sais rien), je peux donc te qualifier de tout cela, et te traiter en consquence ? Cela ne posera pas de soucis ? Car c'est exactement ce que tu fais.


Et un mec revenchard comme ShirgruM, il parle beaucoup ici, mais en vrai, il serait en face de moi il ferait quoi ? Me tuer car des mecs il y a plus de 100 ans ont colonis je ne sais quel pays ? Dans ce cas-l, c'est juste qu'il est compltement dbile, et des dbiles il y en partout. Demain je peux mourir de la main d'un dbile asiatique nain et roux, et je n'y pourrai pas grand chose non plus, mais je ne vais pas hurler au danger que reprsentent les asiatiques nains et roux... Aprs si il veut s'amuser  fouiller mes poubelles pour voir si je mange du porc, libre  lui, et le cas chant, il fera quoi ? Venir me gueuler dans les oreilles que c'est mal ? Qu'est-ce que j'en ai  faire ? Il va me harceler ou s'en prendre  moi ? Dans ce cas, je porte plainte, et si les forces de l'ordre ne font pas leur boulot (encore une fois), la on avisera.

Une bonne partie des "problmes" que tu soulve, ne seraient pas l si les forces de l'ordre faisaient leur boulot, si on ne mettait pas en taule des mecs qui fument 2 joints avec des psychopathes radicaliss, et si on avait pas pouss tout ce petit monde  vivre reclu sur lui-mme dans des semi-bidonville o il n'y a pas grand chose  faire.

Encore une fois, on n'est pas en Iran ou je ne sais pas o ici. La faon de vivre la-bas, ce n'est pas la mme ici, et si aujourd'hui on laisse beaucoup de choses passer, c'est parce qu'on le veut bien (et puis a permet d'avoir des ttes de turcs pour dtourner l'attention du pauvre peuple en colre).

----------


## Neckara

> La premire attaque biologique


C'est un mythe.

Il n'y a aucun lment permettant de dire que cela a effectivement t fait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est un mythe.


Ngationniste !
Ahaha  ::ptdr:: 

Non mais srieusement, tu ne crois pas  l'histoire des couvertures infectes de variole ?
Bon aprs chacun est libre de croire ce qu'il veut, on force personne  croire quoi que ce soit, on peut tout remettre en question. (enfin il y a bien un truc que la loi nous oblige  croire... mais peu importe)

Personnellement je trouve que a tient debout.
Henri Bouquet - La guerre de Pontiac



> Pendant la campagne contre Pontiac, Bouquet acquit une rputation pouvantable. Dans une srie de lettres changes pendant l't de 1764 entre lui-mme et son commandant, le gnral Jeffrey Amherst, *ils conoivent l'ide d'infecter les Amrindiens par la petite vrole, en leur offrant des couvertures contamines provenant de l'hpital du fort*. Cette ide a-t-elle t rellement mise en uvre ? Une pidmie de variole s'est effectivement rpandue parmi les Amrindiens  cette poque et, *comme le phnomne s'est produit dans plusieurs autres rgions sur d'autres continents (entre autres en Nouvelle-Zlande) dans des conflits impliquant l'arme britannique, certains pensent qu'elle a t cause volontairement et que de simples changes de politesse entre Britanniques et Amrindiens n'y ont pas suffi.* Cette pidmie, si elle a bien t cause par les couvertures infectes de variole, serait alors le premier cas de guerre biologique recens en Amrique du Nord.
> 
> Plusieurs changes de correspondances de l't 1763 entre le gouverneur militaire de la Nouvelle-France Jeffrey Amherst et les mercenaires suisses Henri Bouquet et Simon cuyer sont conserves dans des archives en langue anglaise.
> 
> Ces lettres traitent les Amrindiens de  vermine  et dmontrent une volont certaine d'exterminer la population amrindienne rebelle,  l'exception de leurs propres mercenaires amrindiens :


Variole



> La variole joue un rle important dans les luttes entre les Franais, les Britanniques et les Amricains pour dominer la rgion du Saint-Laurent. La pire pidmie au Canada franais survient entre 1755 et 1757 et se propage  la Nouvelle-Angleterre. Le commandant franais de Vaudreuil est forc d'abandonner l'invasion de la Nouvelle-Angleterre. En 1757, Montcalm fait tat de 2500 cas dans la ville de Qubec, dont 20 p. 100 dcdent. La maladie affecte aussi les troupes britanniques qui assigent Louisbourg et qui tentent d'envahir Qubec. *En 1763, les Britanniques utilisent des couvertures exposes  la variole comme armes bactriologiques dans leur tentative de matriser le soulvement autochtone sous le commandement de Pontiac.* En 1775, pendant la guerre de l'indpendance amricaine, les troupes amricaines qui assigent Qubec sont frappes par la variole.


C'est dans la version officielle donc on a le droit d'y croire.

====
De toute faon couverture infecte de variole ou pas, les britanniques ont gnocid les peuples qui taient l, comme en Australie.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui oui on sait, les mchants islamistes...


Ah pardon, ils sont gentils.
Tellement gentils qu'ils apprennent aux homosexuels  faire du saut  la corde sans corde du haut des immeubles.  ::roll:: .
Les nazis aussi ils taient gentils, ils organisaient des camps de vacances pour les juifs.




> Ecoute, les problmes dans les quartiers, si les forces de l'ordre ne font pas leur boulot, perso j'y suis pour rien. C'est sr que si on laisse quelques voyous faire ce qu'ils veulent, bah ils y prennent got et cela dgnre.


Quand tu as les magistrats qui relchent les dlinquants  cause de leur idologie ridicule d'extrme-gauche (dj au moins 25% des magistrats), tu veux faire quoi ?
Quand le moindre incident entrane des meutes avec le soutient de la gauche bien-pensante, tu veux faire quoi ?

Sans compter qu' cause d'individus comme toi qui font la confusion entre dogme et individu, il est impossible de faire la moindre critique.




> Ces quartiers, a reprsente quelle proportion de gens par rapport  la totalit ?


Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en branle !
Que ce soit 5%, 10%, 25%, 50% ou 75%, cela ne change rien  l'existence de ce problme.

Sans compter, que de s'intresser  la proportion quand on critique un dogme est d'une btise sans nom.
Dj, parce que le dogme va avoir des consquences diffrentes en fonction du contexte (e.g. effets de groupes avec la concentration), et ensuite parce que les individus ne s'y conforment pas ncessairement de manire uniforme en fonction e.g. de leur "russite".
C'est comme se dire qu'il n'est pas grave d'avaler de l'amande d'abricot car ne tuent "que" 5% de ses consommateurs. En ignorant totalement e.g. que la consommation n'est pas la mme pour tous les consommateurs, que la raction du corps face  ce produit est diffrent pour chaque individus... et en se foutant perdument des 5% qui crvent.

Mais bon, circulez, il n'y a rien  voir.




> Et mme dans un quartier  problme, tu crois que c'est tous les musulmans du quartier qui vont aller surveiller tes poubelles ou te faire chier ? Non, c'est un groupe rduit de branleurs, qu'il suffit de punir quand il viole la loi, plutt que de leur laisser faire ce qu'ils veulent sans rien dire.


Oui "il suffit"...
Et qui va porter plainte ? Sachant qu'au mieux tu ne vas mettre qu'un groupe de branleur derrire les barreaux (et encore c'est plus qu'utopique) ?
Derrire avec le communautarisme, tu vas avoir la famille des branleurs qui vont s'en prendre  toi, ainsi que d'autres branleurs.

Tu auras juste tout gagner, au lieu de n'avoir "que" tes poubelles fouilles, tu vas te recevoir des fentres brises, des botes aux lettres dfonces, des pneus crevs, ... et pour retrouver (et surtout prouver) les auteurs de ses actes... bon courage.
Au pire, au mieux ils prendront du sursis, et se vengeront dans la semaine...

Mais en effet, c'est de la faute de la police... mais absolument pas des dlinquants et du dogme sous-jacent...




> Encore une fois, tu ne peux pas coller les agissements d'une infime partie  tout le groupe entier...


Je colle ces agissements * un dogme*. Faut croire que c'est trop compliqu  comprendre...
Pour reprendre l'amande d'abricot, on ne peut pas agir sous le simple prtexte que seule une minorit "tue" ?

D'ailleurs, c'est de l'enfumage, car tu prends comme "groupe entier", un sous-ensemble (musulman occidentaux) dont la pratique du dogme est empche par la socit occidentale.
Te gardant bien de parler de ceux qui, dans d'autres pays, peuvent pratiquer le dogme sans contraintes...




> Il y a des blancs voleurs, meurtriers, violeurs, escrocs, et toutes les tares possibles et inimaginables. Donc en partant du principe que tu es blanc (vu que je n'en sais rien), je peux donc te qualifier de tout cela, et te traiter en consquence ? Cela ne posera pas de soucis ? Car c'est exactement ce que tu fais.


Absolument pas, et c'est ce que tu n'arrives pas  comprendre malgr de multiples messages...
Tu confonds, *encore*, l'individu et le dogme.

Dj, il n'y a pas de "dogme blanc", ni mme d'autorisations  ces actes qui sont jugs immoraux. Au contraire ils sont condamns.
Et si tu regardes statistiquement, ce n'est pas le "groupe" qui est le plus reprsent dans ces crimes.




> Me tuer car des mecs il y a plus de 100 ans ont colonis je ne sais quel pays ? Dans ce cas-l, c'est juste qu'il est compltement dbile, et des dbiles il y en partout. Demain je peux mourir de la main d'un dbile asiatique nain et roux, et je n'y pourrai pas grand chose non plus, mais je ne vais pas hurler au danger que reprsentent les asiatiques nains et roux...


C'est un raisonnement compltement ridicule et dbile.
Comme il y a du danger partout, on ne va pas lutter contre le no-nazisme, parce que tu vois, y'a des dbiles partout.  ::ccool:: .




> Il va me harceler ou s'en prendre  moi ? Dans ce cas, je porte plainte, et si les forces de l'ordre ne font pas leur boulot (encore une fois), la on avisera.


Tu aviseras ? Et tu feras quoi ?
 part dmnager, qu'est-ce que tu penses que tu pourras faire ?

"Jusqu'ici tout va bien".
Tant que a ne te touches pas, tu n'en as rien  foutre, c'est a ?
Mais le jour o a te toucheras et que tu seras dans la merde, tu feras quoi ?
Vers qui te tourneras tu, toi qui aura refus de te tourner quand d'autres rencontraient ces problmes ?

Le but n'est-il pas justement d'viter que ces problmes surviennent ?
Le but n'est-il pas justement d'viter cette situation ?
Cela te fera une belle jambe de ragir aprs coup si on aura e.g. foutu le feu  ton appart'.


Sans compter qu'il ne faut pas aussi rgir trop tard, une fois la situation verrouille.
L on est en train d'essayer de rtablir les lois anti-blasphme au prtexte du lutter contre le "hate speech".
Le jour o tu les dnonceras... ben t'ira en tle pour "hate speech", on te taxera de tous les noms, on te tranera dans la boue, les mdia dformeront ton histoire, des militants t'enverrons insultes et menaces, tes amis prendront leur distance, et tu te retrouveras juste seul avec ton injustice.


Tiens, et les milliers petites filles qui se sont faites violes au UK, avec la complaisance de la Justice, de la police, et des services sociaux, elles doivent faire quoi pour "aviser" ?
Elles doivent faire quoi pour "aviser" quand elles retrouvent leur violeurs dans la rue les menacer ? Elles doivent faire quoi pour "aviser" quand elles ont t tue par reprsailles ?
Tu m'expliques, elles font quoi ? Elles font quoi quand les preuves sont mystrieusement "perdues" ? Elles font quoi quand les lanceurs d'alertes se font mettre au placard ?

Tout a pour lauto-gratification de bien-pensants qui peuvent s'auto-congratuler de leur tolrance.




> Une bonne partie des "problmes" que tu soulve, ne seraient pas l si les forces de l'ordre faisaient leur boulot, si on ne mettait pas en taule des mecs qui fument 2 joints avec des psychopathes radicaliss, et si on avait pas pouss tout ce petit monde  vivre reclu sur lui-mme dans des semi-bidonville o il n'y a pas grand chose  faire.


Et ils ne seraient pas l (et ailleurs) s'il n'y avait pas de tels dogmes...

Sachant que lorsque la police fait son boulot on se gne pas pour lui taper dessus...
C'est aussi la vision fataliste, "ben c'est normal, ils sont dans un semi-bidonville", qui est d'ailleurs fausse car il a t montr que certaines populations (notamment asiatiques) djouent ces principes fatalistes.

Mais bon, c'est pas comme s'il tait possible de s'en sortir, d'organiser des "choses  faire", d'aller ailleurs...




> Encore une fois, on n'est pas en Iran ou je ne sais pas o ici. La faon de vivre la-bas, ce n'est pas la mme ici


No shit Sherlock.

Et le dogme, il se transforme magiquement en passant la frontire ?




> et si aujourd'hui on laisse beaucoup de choses passer, c'est parce qu'on le veut bien (et puis a permet d'avoir des ttes de turcs pour dtourner l'attention du pauvre peuple en colre).


Ah ben, on laisse faire, donc c'est pas de leur faute  ::roll:: .

Et le jour o tu es victime et qu'on "laisse passer", tu fais quoi ? Quels recours auras-tu ? Rien.
Et ce "laisser faire", tu crois que a vient d'o aussi ?

----------


## Neckara

@Ryu2000:
http://www.historynet.com/smallpox-in-the-blankets.htm
https://quod.lib.umich.edu/p/plag/52...;view=fulltext

----------


## Ecthelion2

> bla bla bla les mchants islamistes bla bla bla


Et donc il propose quoi pour lutter contre tout a monsieur la sagesse incarne ? 

Rien, que dalle, il vomit juste sa haine des musulmans sur un forum en gnralisant  tout va. C'est pas toi qui nous saoulait l'autre fois en disant que ce qui nous arrivait tait notre faute, et qu'il fallait se "battre plus" pour y arriver, pour surmonter les ventuels problmes que n'avaient pas les autres ? 

Ceux qui se font emmerder / insulter / violer (et non je ne dirais pas tuer, bande de petits malins) par les islamistes n'ont qu' dmnager, voir mieux se convertir, voil problme rsolu  ta faon.  ::aie:: 


Sur ce, vu que l'on va repartir exactement sur la mme sorte de dialogue que la semaine dernire, avec les mmes arguments, et que j'ai autre chose  faire, merci de faire comme si je n'tais pas l, et j'en ferais de mme  ton gard.

Bisous.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le premier lien se termine en disant qu'il y a des preuves que des britanniques ont tent d'infect des indiens.



> The dreadful epidemic of 183738 and smallpox in general did not come to American Indians through any scheme of the U.S. Army. *The only documented attempt to infect Indians with smallpox was the dirty work of Swiss mercenaries serving the British crown before the United States founding as a constitutional republic.* American Indians did indeed succumb in huge numbers to smallpox, measles, tuberculosis and influenza, due to contact with whites, the Indians own feeble immune systems and malnutrition once rounded up and sequestered on the reservations. That was a cultural catastrophe, a heart-rending tragedybut it was not premeditated genocide.


Le but de l'article c'est de dire "c'tait pas nous (les tasuniens), c'tait les britanniques avant que la rpublique US n'existe, donc on est pas responsable des couvertures  la variole".
Encore une fois c'est la rgle "le vainqueur crit l'histoire", quand t'as tu tout le monde, tu peux raconter ce que tu veux...




> Ah pardon, ils sont gentils.
> Tellement gentils qu'ils apprennent aux homosexuels  faire du saut  la corde sans corde du haut des immeubles. .
> Les nazis aussi ils taient gentils, ils organisaient des camps de vacances pour les juifs.


Tout les musulmans ne sont pas homophobes...
Il existe des musulmans homosexuels.

Homosexualit dans l'islam



> En 2011, seuls deux imams se sont dclars ouvertement homosexuels : Moulana Muhsin Hendricks et Daayiee Abdullah (exerant  Washington). Le premier considre qu'il est  possible d'tre un bon musulman tout en tant homosexuel . Le second a dclar :  tre un bon musulman signifie tre en paix dans son cur et son me. Il faut atteindre le point o deux ples de sa vie, sa foi et sa sexualit, sont rconcilis. Et mon tude personnelle du Coran m'a montr que c'tait possible .


Bon ok aprs gnralement c'est illgal dans les pays musulmans et c'est dangereux d'tre homosexuel.
Mais si des franais musulmans croisent un homosexuel ils ne vont pas lui casser la gueule...

===
Les allemands ne mettaient pas que des juifs dans les camps de concentration.
Il faut arrter d'tre judo-centr  ::P: 

a masque la souffrance de plein d'autres groupes. ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Neckara

> Et donc il propose quoi pour lutter contre tout a monsieur la sagesse incarne ?


La premire tape dans la rsolution d'un problme est dj de reconnatre que ce problme existe.
Le fait de proposer ou non une solution, bonne ou mauvaise, ne change rien  l'existence du problme.

Par ailleurs, certains problmes n'ont pas de solutions si les mentalits ne changent pas.
Si on continue avec cette vision issue de la sociologie fataliste, rien ne pourra changer.

Aller un petit truc rapide:

*Agir sur la dlinquance:*
S'assurer de la qualit du journalisme (e.g. s'inspirer de l'auto-gestion de la Science).
Rformer le CNU de sociologie, potentiellement en le mettant sous tutelle d'autres CNU.
Faire des enqutes sur certains syndicats de magistratures et de forcer les magistrats  faire leur travail indpendamment de leur idologie personnelle.
Acclrer les procdures judiciaires, plusieurs annes pour obtenir gain de cause, c'est trop long.
Et surtout ne plus se reculer ou se coucher face aux meutes.
Permettre aux policiers de jouir pleinement de la lgitime dfense.
Rformer les prisons pour viter les effets de radicalisation et mme pour d-radicaliser.  

*Agir sur le dogme:*
Requalification prcise de "l'incitation  la haine", afin de permettre les critiques des dogmes.
Formation  l'esprit critique,  la Science, et aux drives sectaires, ds la maternelle, et tout au long du cursus.
Facilitation d'actions pour la MIVILUDES.
Rforme sur l'immigration.
Police de proximit.
Interdiction des coles religieuses. Interdiction de cours extra-scolaires sans supervision ou contrle de l'tat.
Mise en avant des apostats.
Structure d'accueils et de protections pour les apostats.
Au niveau tatique ne pas reconnatre les religions, qui ne sont qu'au niveau de simples prfrences ou de simples superstitions.
Notamment, interdire le sacrifice religieux qui joui d'une exception au droit franais, ce qui est incompatible avec les principes de lacit.




> Rien, que dalle, il vomit juste sa haine des musulmans sur un forum en gnralisant  tout va. C'est pas toi qui nous saoulait l'autre fois en disant que ce qui nous arrivait tait notre faute, et qu'il fallait se "battre plus" pour y arriver, pour surmonter les ventuels problmes que n'avaient pas les autres ?


T'as franchement des difficults de comprhension...
Je n'ai jamais dit que ce qui nous arrive est de notre faute...

J'ai l'impression que tu essayes de voir un hyper-cube en ne prenant en compte que 2 dimensions...
Tu fais tellement de confusions, encore et encore, malgr le fait qu'elles aient t pointes plusieurs fois.
Tu peux essayer autant que tu veux, tu ne comprendras jamais, si tu n'es pas capable de distinguer les choses de manires prcises.


Bien videmment, tu bas en retraites en m'accusant de "vomir ma haine", t'viter ainsi d'apporter la moindre rponse.
Ce qui est bien, c'est que tu peux requalifier tout ce qui te drange en "vomissement de haine". On peut le faire avec les nazis, on peut le faire avec les communistes, cela permet de protger tous les dogmes jusqu'aux plus dgueulasses.

Tu ne te rends mme pas compte de l'implication de ta propre logique.




> Ceux qui se font emmerder / insulter / violer (et non je ne dirais pas tuer, bande de petits malins) par les islamistes n'ont qu' dmnager, voir mieux se convertir, voil problme rsolu  ta faon.


Oui  "ma" faon... sauf que c'est le seul choix que *tu* donnes.
Choix qui par ailleurs ne rsout rien, au contraire mme. Ce n'est pas en fuyant un problme qu'on le rsout.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> @Ryu2000:
> http://www.historynet.com/smallpox-in-the-blankets.htm
> https://quod.lib.umich.edu/p/plag/52...;view=fulltext



T'as bien conscience que tes liens dmontent ventuellement le fait que les amricains aient utilis ce systme de couverture pour une priode et une localisation bien prcise (1837/1838), alors que Ryu / ShigruM te parlait des anglais / franais, et que le lien de Ryu te parle d'une guerre ayant eu lieu prs de 70/80 ans avant (1756/1763) ?

Tes liens sont donc compltement hors propos et ne dmontent en rien ce que dit Ryu, et au final, c'est ton "c'est un mythe" qui est faux.. 

C'est typiquement l'exemple de ce que je disais dans le sujet sur la fibre, tu viens, tu veux montrer que tu sais tout mieux que tout le monde, avec des phrases genre "c'est un mythe / c'est faux / whatever", et tu nous sors de belles rponses compltement  ct de la plaque, par contre, ce sont toujours les autres qui ont un problme de comprhension / connaissances.


Sur ce, faudra pas s'tonner si effectivement, au bout d'un moment, on ne veut plus dbattre avec toi, et ce n'est pas car, contrairement  ce que tu as dit, on veut absolument avoir raison sans remettre en cause nos positions (ce que l'on pourrait galement te reprocher soit-dit en passant, mais c'est un peu pareil pour tout le monde sur ce point, donc je ne te jette pas la pierre), mais parce que rgulirement tu rponds  ct en accusant en plus les autres, de ne rien comprendre...


Sur ce comme promis, je fais l'impasse sur toi pour quelques temps.


Edit : et non je ne confonds pas dogme et individus, c'est juste qu'on n'a pas la mme dfinition d'un musulman. Pour toi un musulman suit forcment le Coran  100% au pied de la lettre, pour moi pas forcment, il y en a qui se sont adapts  leur poque,  leur nouveau pays et qui ont compris que certains passages dataient d'un autre temps et/ou taient des paraboles, et donc je distingue les intgristes, des autres, l o toi tu gnralise en les mettant tous dans le mme panier...





> Tellement gentils qu'ils apprennent aux homosexuels  faire du saut  la corde sans corde du haut des immeubles.


C'est vrai que dans ce genre de phrase, on sent bien la nuance entre les islamistes intgristes qui tueraient tout ce qui bouge au nom d'Allah, et les millions / milliards d'islamistes modrs qui ne font chier personne, le dogme il a quand mme bon dos pour raconter des choses pareils...

----------


## Neckara

> Tout les musulmans ne sont pas homophobes...
> Il existe des musulmans homosexuels.


Bordel, c'est si dur de ne pas faire la confusion entre dogme et individus ?

Tous les nazis n'taient pas anti-smites... t'avais mme des nazis juifs.
Et mme Hitler avait un ami juif.
Donc le nazisme n'est pas antismite, CQFD.  ::fou:: 


Il existe des pompiers pyromanes, donc tous les pompiers ne sont pas non-pyromanes.
Donc les pompiers ne luttent pas contre le feux, CQFD.  ::fou:: 




> Bon ok aprs gnralement c'est illgal dans les pays musulmans et c'est dangereux d'tre homosexuel.


Mais  part cela, rien  voir avec le dogme...

----------


## yildiz-online

> Bordel, c'est si dur de ne pas faire la confusion entre dogme et individus ?


Ce serait bien en effet, d'ailleurs soit dit en passant, le dogme impose que la loi islamique soit respecte par les croyants, les non-croyants ne sont pas concerns.
Si tu savais de quoi tu parlais, tu saurais que les prescriptions islamiques dans le Coran sont bien souvent prcdes de " vous les croyants,..."

En d'autres termes, dogmatiquement parlant, on s'en fout de tes poubelles au cochon.

----------


## el_slapper

Bon, le gars qui doit me dpanner est occup, alors je charcle en attendant.




> S'assurer de la qualit du journalisme (e.g. s'inspirer de l'auto-gestion de la Science).


Tant que les gens achteront des journaux poubelle en prfrence  des journaux bien informs, a ne servira  rien. La qualit est mdiocre parce-que la mdiocrit vend mieux que la qualit.




> Rformer le CNU de sociologie, potentiellement en le mettant sous tutelle d'autres CNU.


de prfrence politiquement conformes  la ligne Neckara, je prsume?




> Faire des enqutes sur certains syndicats de magistratures et de forcer les magistrats  faire leur travail indpendamment de leur idologie personnelle.


Ben, en mme temps, a, c'est dj de l'idologie, et partir du principe qu'ils sont tous coupables. Ca ne vaut pas mieux que ce que tu dnonces(en supposant que a soit vrai, ce dont je ne sais foutre rien). Honntement, a ressemble  une purge, tout a. Si le mot purge est connot ngativement, ce n'est pas un hasard.




> Acclrer les procdures judiciaires, plusieurs annes pour obtenir gain de cause, c'est trop long.


Ah, l, on est d'accord, mais est-tu prs  payer plus d'impts pour a?(mo oui) Ou prfres-tu une justice expditive qui, le jour ou elle te tombera dessus, te paraitra( raison) particulirement injuste?




> Et surtout ne plus se reculer ou se coucher face aux meutes.


Ah, donc taper sur les agriculteurs et les gilets jaunes, enfin?




> Permettre aux policiers de jouir pleinement de la lgitime dfense.


C'est dj le cas. Tirer dans le tas, ce n'est pas de la lgitime dfense, et l'immense majorit des policiers le sait bien mieux que toi. Ils sont srieux, eux.




> Rformer les prisons pour viter les effets de radicalisation et mme pour d-radicaliser.


un bien grand mot. Tu peux dtailler?




> Requalification prcise de "l'incitation  la haine", afin de permettre les critiques des dogmes.


hummm, je crois que je vais attaquer le neckarisme pour incitation  la haine. Je n'ai aucun souci  taper sur les dogmes, je l'ai fait dans ce fil mme, en dtaillant certaines atrocits de la chrtient, et en disant que le dogme musulman poret  peu prs les mmes travers.




> Formation  l'esprit critique,  la Science, et aux drives sectaires, ds la maternelle, et tout au long du cursus.


l, je te suis  100%. Mais bon, il ne faut pas rver : le pouvoir, _quel qu'il soit_, n'a aucun intrt  cela.




> Facilitation d'actions pour la MIVILUDES.


Certes.




> Rforme sur l'immigration.


Mouhahahahaha!!! Sans dtail, l, a peut tre "ouvrir les portes en grand", hein, tu sais..... le dtail, c'est important. L, tu fais juste de la communication poudre aux yeux.




> Police de proximit.


Retour aux annes Jospin. Pourquoi pas.




> Interdiction des coles religieuses. Interdiction de cours extra-scolaires sans supervision ou contrle de l'tat.


99% des coles religieuses dans ce pays sont catholiques, hein, tu est au courant? Quand aux cours extra-scolaires, tu veux que l'tat aille foutre son nez dans le cours d'alto de ma fille? Ou dans les cours de couture que suivait ma femme, dans le temps?




> Mise en avant des apostats.


a, ce n'est pas du structurel, c'est de l'idologique. Exactement ce que tu prtends combattre(et je suis de ceux qui pensent qu'il faut dfendre les apostats - mais pas comme a)




> Structure d'accueils et de protections pour les apostats.


Ca, OK. L'tat doit protger ces enfants, tous ces enfants, peu importe ce qui les menace.




> Au niveau tatique ne pas reconnatre les religions, qui ne sont qu'au niveau de simples prfrences ou de simples superstitions.


C'est dj le cas( part en Alsace Moselle, mais si tu veux une rvolte des alsaciens, libre  toi). Loi de 1905 : Article 2 :  La Rpublique ne _reconnat_, ne salarie ni ne subventionne aucun culte.




> Notamment, interdire le sacrifice religieux qui joui d'une exception au droit franais, ce qui est incompatible avec les principes de lacit.


tu peux dtailler?

----------


## Neckara

> T'as bien conscience que tes liens dmontent ventuellement le fait que les amricains aient utilis ce systme de couverture pour une priode et une localisation bien prcise (1837/1838), alors que Ryu / ShigruM te parlait des anglais / franais, et que le lien de Ryu te parle d'une guerre ayant eu lieu prs de 70/80 ans avant (1756/1763) ?
> 
> Tes liens sont donc compltement hors propos et ne dmontent en rien ce  que dit Ryu, et au final, c'est ton "c'est un mythe" qui est faux.


En effet, j'ai fais une confusion dans les dates.
Comme quoi, vous n'avez pas l'exclusivit de faire des confusions.

Cependant, mes liens parlent aussi de 1756/1763.
Le premier cas 1756 est bien marqu comme non-volontaire, et le second cas, comme une tentative volontaire, mais sans preuve qu'il ai bien t la cause de la contamination.

Ce qui toutefois ne change rien  mon discours de dparts vu qu'il tait question du gnocide, et des pidmies.
Dont la seule qui tait _peut-tre_ due  une tentative dlibre, n'a fait "que" 60  80 morts. Ce qui est ngligeable vis  vis du nombre de morts suite aux pidmies.

Le fait que les morts par pidmies ont t volontaires, relve donc bien du mythe, l'immense et crasante majorit ayant bien t involontaire.




> C'est typiquement l'exemple de ce que je disais dans le sujet sur la fibre, tu viens, tu veux montrer que tu sais tout mieux que tout le monde, avec des phrases genre "c'est un mythe / c'est faux / whatever", et tu nous sors de belles rponses compltement  ct de la plaque, par contre, ce sont toujours les autres qui ont un problme de comprhension / connaissances.


Oui... c'est qui qui est  ct de la plaque ici en faisant *constamment*, la confusion entre dogme et individu ?
C'est qui qui tait  ct de la plaque sur la fibre en pinaillant sur des dtails puis dformant progressivement sa position lorsqu'on rpondait aux dtails ?

Et c'est qui ici qui sont  ct de la plaque  balancer une pidmie _peut-tre_ due  une action volontaire, qui n'a fait "que" 60  80 morts, pour soutenir que le gnocide tait volontaire ?

----------


## Grogro

> Je vois que l'histoire-go n'tait pas la matire prfre des dev Franais 
> 
> Quand  ShigruM, il rpte en boucle des lgendes urbaines, essentiellement.


Peux-tu en vouloir aux franais quand l'enseignement de l'histoire-go a t  ce point saccag et vid de l'intgralit de son contenu, par volont politique (les pdagogos  la tte de l'EN depuis la rforme Jospin n'ont t que des idiots utiles), depuis approximativement 30 ans ? 
Aujourd'hui si tu veux fournir  tes enfants les bases en histoire que l'cole se refuse  enseigner, il faut trouver la collection Monnier des annes 60-70 ou, plus vieillot, les Mallet-Isaac des annes 20-60 (histoire bourgeoise de centre-gauche, un peu le politiquement correct de la gauche rpublicaine de l'poque, devenu politiquement incorrect depuis une quinzaine d'annes). J'aurais aim connaitre ces livres ds le secondaire.

----------


## Neckara

> Edit : et non je ne confonds pas dogme et individus, c'est juste qu'on n'a pas la mme dfinition d'un musulman. Pour toi un musulman suit forcment le Coran  100% au pied de la lettre, pour moi pas forcment, il y en a qui se sont adapts  leur poque,  leur nouveau pays et qui ont compris que certains passages dataient d'un autre temps et/ou taient des paraboles, et donc je distingue les intgristes, des autres, l o toi tu gnralise en les mettant tous dans le mme panier...


"Musulman", c'est un pratiquant, c'est  dire vu sous le prisme du dogme de la religion  laquelle il appartient.

Le problme de ta dfinition, c'est que tu dcides arbitrairement de qui est ou non un musulman en fonction de ce qui t'arranges, on ne peut pas aller bien loin avec. De plus, tu ajoutes des comportements individuels au concept, ce qui en dtruit l'intrt descriptif.
Par exemple, un mdecin, c'est un concept qui dsigne une personne ayant une profession dont le but est de soigner des patients. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tous les mdecins le fasse, et que certains individus n'empoisonnent pas certains de leurs patients, ou leur donne pas des mdicaments illusoires. De plus, il ne suffit pas aussi de se prtendre mdecin pour tre mdecin.


Tu te contredis dans ta phrase, tu affirmes qu'on a pas la mme dfinition, et ensuite tu m'accuses de "gnraliser".
C'est  dire que tu comprends qu'on n'utilise pas la mme dfinition, mais applique *ta* dfinition  *mes* propos utilisant *ma* dfinition, et c'est moi qui suit  ct de la plaque ?


Pour les "paraboles", ce n'est pas une comprhension, mais un moyen de dfense pour ne pas rejeter le dogme dans sa totalit.
Un passage gnant est ds lors considr comme une parabole pour le rendre plus acceptable. Les passages plus consensuels restant interprts littralement.





> C'est vrai que dans ce genre de phrase, on sent bien la nuance entre les islamistes intgristes qui tueraient tout ce qui bouge au nom d'Allah, et les millions / milliards d'islamistes modrs qui ne font chier personne, le dogme il a quand mme bon dos pour raconter des choses pareils...


Oui, parce que les islamistes intgristes apparaissent ex-niholo...
C'est une ignorance totale des processus de radicalisations.

C'est encore une confusion entre le dogme et les individus, permettant de dcharger le dogme de sa responsabilit.




> Ce serait bien en effet, d'ailleurs soit dit en passant, le dogme impose que la loi islamique soit respecte par les croyants, les non-croyants ne sont pas concerns.


En effet, les non-croyants ne sont pas concerns, ils sont juste tus.
Inempche que les croyants, sont bien concerns, c'est  dire qu'un croyant ne peut avoir le choix de consommer du porc, mme s'il s'autorise cette prise de reculs par rapport au texte.






> Tant que les gens achteront des journaux poubelle en prfrence  des journaux bien informs, a ne servira  rien. La qualit est mdiocre parce-que la mdiocrit vend mieux que la qualit.


Amen.




> de prfrence politiquement conformes  la ligne Neckara, je prsume?


De prfrence avec une relle dmarche scientifique, pour faire de la Science, et pas un "sport de combat" (sic).
La sociologie militante seffondrera d'elle-mme ds qu'on lui demandera de se conformer  la dmarche scientifique.




> Ben, en mme temps, a, c'est dj de l'idologie, et partir du principe qu'ils sont tous coupables. Ca ne vaut pas mieux que ce que tu dnonces(en supposant que a soit vrai, ce dont je ne sais foutre rien). Honntement, a ressemble  une purge, tout a. Si le mot purge est connot ngativement, ce n'est pas un hasard.


Le fatalisme sociologique (l'individu n'est responsable de rien) est incompatible avec les principes fondateurs de la Justice (l'individu est responsable de ses actes).

Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas dit que tous les magistrats sont coupables.
Mais je n'y suis pour rien si la magistrature est gangrene par une idologie militante faisant que le travail n'est plus correctement effectu.

Si vous aviez des juges nazi qui condamneraient automatiquement tous les juifs, ne te dirais-tu pas qu'il y a un problme et qu'il faut remettre des points sur les i ?




> Ah, l, on est d'accord, mais est-tu prs  payer plus d'impts pour a?(mo oui)


Largement.




> Ou prfres-tu une justice expditive qui, le jour ou elle te tombera dessus, te paraitra( raison) particulirement injuste?


Il y a plusieurs types de cas.

Certaines sont vraiment de l'application administrative bte et mchante de la loi. Attendre 3 ans pour quelque chose qui pourrait tre rgl en 1 aprs-midi, avec potentiellement un appel au maximum 1 mois plus tard, c'est absurde.
On se retrouve ainsi avec des entreprises qui enfreignent la loi, sans craindre qu'un client ne porte plainte, vu que les procdures judiciaires sont trop lourdes.


D'autres plus complique, qui ncessitent une enqute, oui, on peut envisager des temps plus long, mais mme l, 20 ans de procdure, c'est trop long.
Sans aller jusqu' une Justice expditive, il faut reconnatre que des sanctions qui arrivent des annes aprs linfraction, perdent de leur effets.


Dj avoir plusieurs voies de Justices officielles avec un pouvoir excutif (ce e.g. que les prud'hommes n'ont pas), et dsengorger les tribunaux (e.g. avec des procs de "groupes" : consommateurs vs une entreprise), cela pourrait dj faire du bien.




> Ah, donc taper sur les agriculteurs et les gilets jaunes, enfin?


On est dans un tat de droit ou on ne l'est pas.

On ne peut pas tolrer des infractions  la loi au simple prtexte arbitraire que tu adhres  un mouvement.
Sinon, cela revient  autoriser ce avec quoi tu es d'accord, et interdire le reste.

Sachant que les agriculteurs et les gilets jaunes, ce n'est ( ma connaissance), pas vraiment des meutes, mais plus un blocage.
Les meutes, c'est bien plus violent, avec des destructions de biens appartenant  des tiers. Ce n'est pas juste ses propres pneus qu'on fait brler, mais la voiture du voisin.




> C'est dj le cas. Tirer dans le tas, ce n'est pas de la lgitime dfense, et l'immense majorit des policiers le sait bien mieux que toi. Ils sont srieux, eux.


Qui parle de "tirer dans le tas" ?




> un bien grand mot. Tu peux dtailler?


viter que les dtenus puissent communiquer librement et en grands groupes.

Ensuite une prison en plusieurs tapes, la premire consistant  r-inculquer un cycle de vie et d'hygine de manire au dbut souple, avec une volution plus ou moins ferme en fonction du comportement du dtenu. Donc se coucher, se lever, et manger  des heures donnes, du sport type course  pied impos. Avec un respect  l'autorit.

Progressivement, des sessions d'ducation sur lpistmologie, et des sances de rflexions, d'abord sur des sujets bateaux, puis sur ses propres fondements.




> hummm, je crois que je vais attaquer le neckarisme pour incitation  la haine.


?




> Mouhahahahaha!!! Sans dtail, l, a peut tre "ouvrir les portes en grand", hein, tu sais..... le dtail, c'est important. L, tu fais juste de la communication poudre aux yeux.


Je ne vais pas t'envoyer un programme politique en 200 pages...




> 99% des coles religieuses dans ce pays sont catholiques, hein, tu est au courant?


Oui, je suis au courant.
Et ?




> Quand aux cours extra-scolaires, tu veux que l'tat aille foutre son nez dans le cours d'alto de ma fille? Ou dans les cours de couture que suivait ma femme, dans le temps?


Plutt sur les endoctrinements.




> a, ce n'est pas du structurel, c'est de l'idologique. Exactement ce que tu prtends combattre(et je suis de ceux qui pensent qu'il faut dfendre les apostats - mais pas comme a)


C'est juste rendre de visible des victimes jusqu'alors invisibles.
De la mme manire qu'on rend visible des victimes de violences, etc.




> C'est dj le cas( part en Alsace Moselle, mais si tu veux une rvolte des alsaciens, libre  toi). Loi de 1905 : Article 2 :  La Rpublique ne _reconnat_, ne salarie ni ne subventionne aucun culte.


Pas tout  fait, notamment cf ci-dessous.




> tu peux dtailler?


Cela a dj t voqu sur ce sujet, je n'ai cependant plus la rfrence de la loi en tte.

En gros pour lutter contre la cruaut animale, la mise  mort est rglement.
La loi, a cependant une exception pour contenter les religieux.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui... c'est qui qui est  ct de la plaque ici en faisant *constamment*, la confusion entre dogme et individu ?


Et moi je trouve que tu gnralise  tout va quand il ne faut pas, ce n'est que notre point de vue chacun le fait que TU considre que je fais la confusion entre X et Y, ne signifie pas que je la fais rellement.




> C'est qui qui tait  ct de la plaque sur la fibre en pinaillant sur des dtails puis dformant progressivement sa position lorsqu'on rpondait aux dtails ?


Toi, va relire le fil, mon propos ds le dpart tait de dire qu'on tait en retard en France, aujourd'hui au moment T. Qu'il y ait 150 millions de projets pour fibrer d'ici 2159, c'est toujours autant hors propos avec ce que je dis. 

Idem avec le fait qu'il y a quelques villages avec la fibre, a n'enlve rien que majoritairement en dehors de Paris et des grosses villes, aujourd'hui au moment T, c'est pas gagn pour avoir la fibre. 

En fait ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que ton 1 exemple qui dmonte la rgle, tout le monde s'en fou. Si X millions de personnes vivent un problme, et qu'il y a 10 plos qui vivent sans, me dire que l'on peut vivre sans avoir ce problme, je m'en carre, moi je me proccupe des millions qui vivent avec.


A l'inverse, l'individu, le dogme, etc. appelle a comme tu veux, le fait est que tu case tous les islamistes dans le mme sac, et l au contraire, tu te base sur les 10 plos qui foutent la merde pour incriminer tous les autres, et oui je sais tu incrimine le dogme pas les individus, mais au final, comme tous les autres modrs ne suivent dj pas / plus le dogme  100% au pied de la lettre comme dans son contexte de l'poque, tu peux incriminer le dogme tout autant que tu veux, vu qu'ils ne le suivent dj plus, cela ne change strictement rien, ca fait juste 10 pages que tu t'acharnes sur un bouquin que seul les barjots intgristes lisent encore comme il y a 1400 ans.

Tu peux faire tout ce que tu racontes pour amliorer les choses (et encore je ne vais pas revenir sur ce qu' dit el_slapper), c'est pas a qui empchera des intgristes venus d'Iran, de Syrie, ou de ptaouchnok pour te pter  la gueule... Et tu pourrais mme supprimer compltement le Coran, que tu aurais toujours des arabes ou des maghrbins pour violer des femmes, tout seul ou en bande, comme des mecs de n'importe quelle origine font tous les jours dans le reste du monde, car dogme ou pas, des cons violent des femmes tous les jours malheureusement.





> Et c'est qui ici qui sont  ct de la plaque  balancer une pidmie _peut-tre_ due  une action volontaire, qui n'a fait "que" 60  80 morts, pour soutenir que le gnocide tait volontaire ?


Au pire c'est Ryu  ::ptdr:: , moi j'ai juste dit que tes liens taient hors propos avec les vnements dont parlait Ryu, ce qui est toujours vrai, mme si il est  ct de la plaque sur le fond.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Neckara
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cela, mais en effet la loi du Talion a t  l'poque une grande avance pour limiter la violence.


Tu n'es pas d'accord  sur un fait constat  par tous les historiens ,c'est trange !!!
Je te conseille de lire  Gustave Le Bon (civilisation des Arabes) ,Pline l'Ancien ( tribus de Germanie ),les lois saliques ,la saga des nomades indiens d Amrique ....pour amliorer ton "jardin" culturel !!!
Gustave Le Bon tait  tonn  du fait que les crimes taient moins frquents chez les arabes que chez les europens !!!

Elle  ntait pas une grande avance  pour eux mais s'imposait  eux comme une ncessit ,car il avait sous les yeux les empires perses,gyptien;grecs ,puis romains avec lesquels ils entretenaient des relations commerciales !!!
De mme pour les mongols nomades  dAsie centrale qui avaient sous les yeux l'empire chinois !!!

Tu cherche en gros  expliquer un tat social  (murs,coutumes et lois) par des considrations philosophiques pour ne pas dire  fumeuses ,comme si l'on vivait au 17 ou 18 ieme sicle ,en ignorant la ralit qui sous tes yeux !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> 
> Tout les musulmans ne sont pas homophobes...
> Il existe des musulmans homosexuels.
> 
> Bon ok aprs gnralement c'est illgal dans les pays musulmans et c'est dangereux d'tre homosexuel.
> Mais si des franais musulmans croisent un homosexuel ils ne vont pas lui casser la gueule...


Il n' y a aucun pays musulman aujourd'hui  qui ait lgifr au sens civil (loi ) pour "punir" les homosexuels ,je dis bien adultes, car l'homosexualit est vu chez nous comme un travers , l'exemple de la gourmandise ou la goinfrerie ,l'avidit et Le  bons sens commun considrerait  cela comme ridicule et dangereux  ,voire dangereux  et le ferait ricaner !!!
Meme la religion musulman  ne punit  que adultre car il nuit  la famille et  lquilibre social ,mais il  n'existe pas de verset   pour la flagellation d'un homme  se livrant au jeu de "saute-mouton" sur un autre homme consentant...
Par contre  un homosexuel  se livrant  son sport par violence est  rprim par le sens commun et bien  par  les civiles  du fait des violences et du fait de l'homosexualit !!!





> Ryu2000
> Les allemands ne mettaient pas que des juifs dans les camps de concentration.
> Il faut arrter d'tre judo-centr


Perfectly ...Les camps  de travail nazis,  ou l'on meurt  petit feu ,nu en hiver et affam , ont hberg  tout le monde sans distinction: franais,italiens, polonais ,russes,tziganes, juifs...!!!

La  propagande sioniste  monte en pingle la prsence des juifs aux camps de travail ,en occultant ce fait ,pour le bnfice de l'entit  sioniste de Palestine !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

OUPS !!!

Lire  ::P: ar contre un homosexuel se livrant  son sport par violence est rprim par le sens commun *et bien sur par les civiles du fait des violences et NON du fait de l'homosexualit !!!*

----------


## Neckara

> Et moi je trouve que tu gnralise  tout va quand il ne faut pas, ce n'est que notre point de vue chacun le fait que TU considre que je fais la confusion entre X et Y, ne signifie pas que je la fais rellement.


C'est surtout que je parles du *dogme*, et que *tu* ramnes  l'individu, faisant ainsi la confusion, et m'accusant ensuite de gnraliser.




> Toi, va relire le fil, mon propos ds le dpart tait de dire qu'on tait en retard en France, aujourd'hui au moment T. Qu'il y ait 150 millions de projets pour fibrer d'ici 2159, c'est toujours autant hors propos avec ce que je dis.


Va relire le fil, tu n'as pas dit que cela.

Sachant que malhonntement, tu parles de 2159 alors que les horizons taient plus  2019/2020/2021.
Et que les horizons les plus loin (2029) taient pour une couverture  100%, pour une couverture "acceptable", i.e. 66%, l'horizon tant 2019.




> Idem avec le fait qu'il y a quelques villages avec la fibre, a n'enlve rien que majoritairement en dehors de Paris et des grosses villes, aujourd'hui au moment T, c'est pas gagn pour avoir la fibre.


Mais ce qui enlve au fait que seuls les habitants de Paris et des grosses villes bnficieront des volutions de la fibre.
Sachant qu'il tait question d'une volution qui arriverait dans "les deux prochaines annes", i.e. 2020, moment o certains de ces projets seront encore en cours, et donc risqueront d'en bnficier.




> En fait ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que ton 1 exemple qui dmonte la rgle, tout le monde s'en fou.


Donc tu utiliseras sans complexe une rgle qui aura t dmonte ?
C'est juste de l'anti-logique  ce niveau l.  ::aie:: 




> Si X millions de personnes vivent un problme, et qu'il y a 10 plos qui vivent sans, me dire que l'on peut vivre sans avoir ce problme, je m'en carre, moi je me proccupe des millions qui vivent avec.


Dj, c'est malhonnte, car il ne s'agit pas de "10 plos", mais de dpartements complets.

Ensuite, le fait qu'il existe une telle initiative est la preuve qu'une telle initiative peut exister. Le fait qu'elle existe dans un dpartement (et mme plusieurs), indique qu'il n'est pas impossible qu'elle puisse aussi exister dans d'autres dpartements. C'est  dire qu'il n'est pas possible de dire qu'une telle initiative n'existe pas dans les autres dpartements, sachant qu'on sait qu'elle peut exister, et qu'on ne l'a mme pas recherch pour ce dpartement.

C'est juste de la logique des plus primaires, et j'ai presque honte d'une telle Lapalissade.
Dingue qu'il faille en arriver  te l'expliquer





> A l'inverse, l'individu, le dogme, etc. appelle a comme tu veux, le fait est que tu case tous les islamistes dans le mme sac


Non, je l'ai mme dj prcis, et ai mme dj point ton hypocrisie  ce sujet :

Tu me reproches de mettre tous les islamistes dans un mme sac, mais de l'autre ct, de ne pas y inclure les modrs qui ne suivent pas correctement l'Islam.




> et l au contraire, tu te base sur les 10 plos qui foutent la merde pour incriminer tous les autres, et oui je sais tu incrimine le dogme pas les individus, mais au final, comme tous les autres modrs ne suivent dj pas / plus le dogme  100% au pied de la lettre comme dans son contexte de l'poque, tu peux incriminer le dogme tout autant que tu veux, vu qu'ils ne le suivent dj plus, cela ne change strictement rien, ca fait juste 10 pages que tu t'acharnes sur un bouquin que seul les barjots intgristes lisent encore comme il y a 1400 ans.


C'est d'une ignorance crasse de lextrmisme et des processus de radicalisation, mais ce n'est pas comme si je l'avais dj dit plusieurs fois.
Les terroristes sont loin d'tre "barjots" et sont au contraire trs rationnels dans leur logique. Les extrmistes napparaissent pas non-plus ex-nihilo, et la radicalisation est souvent progressive et par pallier.

Ensuite, tu dis que "j'incrimine tous les autres", mais reconnais ensuite que j'incrimine le dogme et pas les individus.
Tu dis que les modrs ne suivent plus le dogme  100%, i.e. ne font donc pas parti des "personnes incrimines".

Tu ne sais mme plus ce que tu me reproches, ton discours contient sa propre contradiction.





> Tu peux faire tout ce que tu racontes pour amliorer les choses (et encore je ne vais pas revenir sur ce qu' dit el_slapper), c'est pas a qui empchera des intgristes venus d'Iran, de Syrie, ou de ptaouchnok pour te pter  la gueule...


Non, mais a rendra plus difficile le recrutement local.
Cela sera aussi un trs grand soulagement pour les apostats franais qui ont t obligs de dmnager afin de pouvoir vivre sans crainte leur athisme.




> Et tu pourrais mme supprimer compltement le Coran, que tu aurais toujours des arabes ou des maghrbins pour violer des femmes, tout seul ou en bande, comme des mecs de n'importe quelle origine font tous les jours dans le reste du monde, car dogme ou pas, des cons violent des femmes tous les jours malheureusement.


Ton raisonnement ignore compltement les effectifs, chose que je t'ai dj point plusieurs reprises.
Il y a des viols partout dans le monde, mais leur effectif est trs diffrent e.g. d'un pays  l'autre.

De surcrot, tu nies l'influence du dogme sur "ces cons" et leur effectif.
Notamment, et entre autres, le fait de pouvoir s'en tirer en toute impunit, pire en punissant la victime, que tu le veuilles ou non, a une influence sur les effectifs de viols.




> Au pire c'est Ryu , moi j'ai juste dit que tes liens taient hors propos avec les vnements dont parlait Ryu, ce qui est toujours vrai, mme si il est  ct de la plaque sur le fond.


Ben non, ils ne sont pas hors propos vu qu'ils en parlent aussi (ctrl+F 17).

----------


## Neckara

> Tu n'es pas d'accord  sur un fait constat  par tous les historiens ,c'est trange !!!


Ces historiens sont alors de bien pitres scientifiques,  moins que tu n'aies mal compris leur propos.

Le fait que "seul" la loi du Talion puisse rgenter la vie sociale primitive des nomades, implique qu'il n'existe pas d'autres mthodes.
Va prouver l'inexistence d'une autre mthode


Sachant que plusieurs tribut primitives ont d'autres mthodes de rsolution de conflits (bien qu'elles ne soient pas nomades), cela est la preuve qu'il existe une autre mthode, donc la preuve qu'il n'y a pas que la loi du Talion, donc la preuve que ta phrase tait fausse.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Il n' y a aucun pays musulman aujourd'hui  qui ait lgifr au sens civil (loi ) pour "punir" les homosexuels ,je dis bien adultes, car l'homosexualit est vu chez nous comme un travers , l'exemple de la gourmandise ou la goinfrerie ,l'avidit et Le  bons sens commun considrerait  cela comme ridicule et dangereux  ,voire dangereux  et le ferait ricaner !!!


Excuse moi mais c'est une plaisanterie ? Premier exemple en tte, l'arabie saoudite. Qui  la peine de mort pour les homosexuels, et pas pour la gourmandise que je sache. De mme pour la violence, je pense que c'est la pire excuse que j'ai entendu. Surtout quand tu vois la violence exerce sur les femmes dans ce pays. 
Honntement j'aurais pas russi  crire une telle btise mme en le faisant exprs je suis pat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Musulman", c'est un pratiquant, c'est  dire vu sous le prisme du dogme de la religion  laquelle il appartient.


Se considrer musulman, c'est personnel.
Il y en qui ne respecte quasiment aucune rgle et qui se considre musulman (comme les terroristes par exemple).




> Il n' y a aucun pays musulman aujourd'hui  qui ait lgifr au sens civil (loi ) pour "punir" les homosexuels


Ah ben je sais pas...
C'tait parce que dans l'article de Wikipedia il y a un tableau :
Homosexualit dans l'islam - Statut juridique de l'homosexualit dans les pays  majorit musulmane
Et il y a une colonne "Homosexualit masculine" et une colonne "Lesbianisme", souvent il y a crit que c'est illgal.
Apparemment le lesbianisme c'est moins grave.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sachant que malhonntement, tu parles de 2159 alors que les horizons taient plus  2019/2020/2021.






> Dj, c'est malhonnte, car il ne s'agit pas de "10 plos", mais de dpartements complets.






> Ensuite, le fait qu'il existe une telle initiative est la preuve qu'une telle initiative peut exister. Le fait qu'elle existe dans un dpartement (et mme plusieurs), indique qu'il n'est pas impossible qu'elle puisse aussi exister dans d'autres dpartements. C'est  dire qu'il n'est pas possible de dire qu'une telle initiative n'existe pas dans les autres dpartements, sachant qu'on sait qu'elle peut exister, et qu'on ne l'a mme pas recherch pour ce dpartement.
> 
> C'est juste de la logique des plus primaires, et j'ai presque honte d'une telle Lapalissade.
> Dingue qu'il faille en arriver  te l'expliquer


Moi ce qui me parait dingue, c'est qu'avec 3 masters, tu arrive encore  prendre les chiffres 2159 et 10 plos, pour des chiffres rels que je pense vraiment, et que tu ne comprend pas que ce sont des exagrations faites exprs pour appuyer mon propos, mme un collgien comprendrait a... 

Srieusement, tu crois que je pense vraiment qu'il y a de quelconque projet de fibrage  l'horizon 2159, surtout que, qui choisirait une date aussi arbitraire que 21*59* pour un truc aussi lointain ??? 

Et encore une fois, le fait qu'il existe telle ou telle initiative est hors propos puisque je te parle du maintenant  l'Instant T (pas faut de l'avoir rcrit 2 fois minimum dans le message auquel du tu rponds)





> Non, je l'ai mme dj prcis, et ai mme dj point ton hypocrisie  ce sujet :
> 
> Tu me reproches de mettre tous les islamistes dans un mme sac, mais de l'autre ct, de ne pas y inclure les modrs qui ne suivent pas correctement l'Islam.


Oui car c'est compltement dbile, c'est toi qui est hypocrite la-dessus, car tu le mets tous dans le mme panier pour les traiter de violeurs, mais quant on te dit que la majorit n'est pas comme a, TU nous rtorque que ceux qui en suivent pas le livre  100% ne sont pas vraiment des musulmans, ce qui ne t'empchent pourtant pas de les juger de la mme faon que les autres.

C'est toi qui n'est pas logique :

- soit les modrs qui ne respectent pas  100% ne sont pas des musulmans, et donc, sont hors propos dans tes histoires de viols, et donc  ce moment l, tout ce "problme islamique" est beaucoup moins gros qu'il n'y parait, si tous les modrs n'en font plus partit.

- soit les modrs qui ne respectent pas  100% sont tout de mme des musulmans, et donc c'est bien ce que je dis, tu juges des milliards de personnes sur les agissement d'une minorit.






> Ensuite, tu dis que "j'incrimine tous les autres", mais reconnais ensuite que j'incrimine le dogme et pas les individus.


Non, a j'ai prcis le dogme pour que tu ne rpte pas seulement une nime fois que je confond les deux, puisque cet argument ne pse rien du fait que cela soit seulement ton opinion. mais je pense toujours que tu juges tout les musulmans sur la base d'une minorit.





> Tu dis que les modrs ne suivent plus le dogme  100%, i.e. ne font donc pas parti des "personnes incrimines".
> 
> Tu ne sais mme plus ce que tu me reproches, ton discours contient sa propre contradiction.


Non cela fait plusieurs messages que je dis que SI on suit TA logique, les modrs n'tant pas des musulmans, donc tu ne peux leur reprocher toutes ces histoires de viols et autres que tu impute aux musulmans. Faut un peu suivre d'un message  l'autre aussi... 






> Ton raisonnement ignore compltement les effectifs, chose que je t'ai dj point plusieurs reprises.
> Il y a des viols partout dans le monde, mais leur effectif est trs diffrent e.g. d'un pays  l'autre.
> 
> De surcrot, *tu nies l'influence du dogme sur "ces cons"* et leur effectif.
> Notamment, et entre autres, le fait de pouvoir s'en tirer en toute impunit, *pire en punissant la victime*, que tu le veuilles ou non, a une influence sur les effectifs de viols.


Et donc la on arrive  la partie drle, puisque tu nous soule depuis le dpart, avec le dogme, et ce que raconte l'EI, en attendant, on attend toujours que tu cite des passages du Coran prouvant ce que tu dis.

Donc en cherchant sur le net :




> Faut-il encore le rappeler : le viol,  savoir la  contrainte  un acte sexuel, par force, surprise, menace, ruse ou plus largement, sans son consentement , reprsente une forme de cruaut que lislam punit svrement.
> 
> En effet, *les savants musulmans considrent le viol comme un crime entrant dans la catgorie de la hiraba cest--dire le vol  main arme, le terrorisme ou le fait de rpandre la terreur*. Par consquent, ne sagissant ni de fornication ni dadultre, il nest pas ncessaire de rassembler quatre tmoins pour prouver que le crime sest produit :
> 
> Le juriste mdival Zahiri Ibn Hazm dfinissait les auteurs de hiraba comme :
> 
>  ceux qui terrorisent les gens sur les routes, avec ou sans arme, le jour ou la nuit, dans des zones urbaines ou dans des espaces ouverts, dans le palace dun calife ou dans une mosque, avec ou sans complices, dans le dsert ou dans un village, dans de grandes ou petites villes, avec une ou plusieurs personnesde sorte que les gens craignent dtre tus, vols, *ou viols* (hatk al arad) [] 
> 
> Cette dfinition fut appuye par les juristes Malikites :
> ...






> En islam,* la femme viole est innocente et doit mme tre ddommage* !
> 
> Du vivant du Prophte [PSL], un violeur avait t jug, puis puni grce au tmoignage de la victime qui avait identifi son agresseur. Lhomme fut arrt, puis prsent devant le Prophte [PSL] :
> 
> Hadith Sunan Abu Dawud, livre 38, n 4366 :
> 
> [] Ils lamenrent alors devant le messager de Dieu (paix soit sur lui). Lorsque le prophte sapprtait  donner sa sentence, lhomme qui avait attaqu (viol) la femme se leva et dit :  Messager de Dieu, je suis coupable . *Le prophte dit  la femme :  Pars, car Dieu ta pardonne !  (Mais il dit quelques bons mots  lhomme). Quant  lhomme qui a eu des relations sexuelles avec elle, il dit :  lapidez-le  mort !* 
> 
> En plus dtre innocente, la victime dun viol a droit  un ddommagement :
> ...


https://www.lelibrepenseur.org/le-vi...ins-par-alice/






> Question : 
> Je viens de lire l'article ci-dessous sur internet. Il y est mentionn qu'un violeur musulman peut 'corriger' son erreur en pousant sa victime 'selon la charia' ! 
> Pourriez-vous, s'il vous plait, m'clairer sur le sujet? 
> Je vous remercie 
> Jazakallah 
> Voici larticle : http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...or=AL-32280270 
> 
> Rponse : 
> Wa alaykum assalam wa rahmatullah 
> ...


https://www.doctrine-malikite.fr/for...r_m193840.html






> Le viol est certainement un des crimes les plus abjects. Il n'est toutefois pas trange d'entendre certains dtracteurs de l'Islam se plaindre que l'Islam permet ou mme encourage ce crime des plus dgotants. Ces personnes ont une connaissance bien limite de l'Islam.
> 
> Comme vous avez pu le lire plusieurs fois sur ce site, l'Islam n'est pas une nouvelle religion, mais la confirmation de tous les messages de Dieu. La prohibitions de l'adultre est un des commandements que Dieu donna  Mose sur le mont Sina. 
> 
> *Le Coran [17:32] 
> Et n'approchez point la fornication (adultre). En vrit, c'est une turpitude et quel mauvais chemin ! 
> 
> On peut tout de suite voir que l'argument des dtracteurs de l'Islam est nul puisque toute relation hors des liens sacrs du mariage est considre comme un pch d'adultre.* Malgr cela, certains de ces dtracteurs citent le verset suivant pour tenter de prouver que l'Islam permet et mme encourage le viol : 
> 
> ...


http://kissislam.free.fr/index.php?idM=36


Voil, l ce sont des musulmans qui rpondent, voir mme qui expliquent  d'autres musulmans qui se questionnent, en citant le livre (donc le dogme) et les hadiths associs, qui apparemment, disent tout le contraire de ce que tu raconte ! C'est balot.

C'est bon l, on peut passer  autre chose ? La  part ressusciter Mahomet, pour qu'il te rponde lui-mme, je ne vois pas trop quoi faire de plus...

Et c'est moi, un foutu athe, qui suis oblig d'en arriver l...

----------


## Neckara

> Il y en qui ne respecte quasiment aucune rgle et qui se considre musulman (comme les terroristes par exemple).


Au contraire c'est eux qui respectent le plus "les rgles"




> Moi ce qui me parait dingue, c'est qu'avec 3 masters, tu arrive encore  prendre les chiffres 2159 et 10 plos, pour des chiffres rels que je pense vraiment, et que tu ne comprend pas que ce sont des exagrations faites exprs pour appuyer mon propos, mme un collgien comprendrait a...


Et mme collgien comprendrait que mme l'exagration est malhonnte car :
2159, avec ou sans exagrations, fait rfrence  une date lointaine, or les dates relles sont trs proches ;10 plos, avec ou sans exagration, fait rfrence  "peu" de personnes, or en ralit, on est dj  plusieurs dpartements, sans compter les grandes villes. 

Tu crois srieusement que je n'avais pas compris que c'tait des exagrations ??
C'est juste que ces exagrations taient malhonntes.




> Et encore une fois, le fait qu'il existe telle ou telle initiative est hors propos puisque je te parle du maintenant  l'Instant T (pas faut de l'avoir rcrit 2 fois minimum dans le message auquel du tu rponds)


Tu y fais rfrences uniquement quand cela t'arranges
Si tu ne parlais uniquement de l'instant T, tu n'aurais pas eu besoin de pinailler sur les projets de dploiements fibres comme tu l'as fait
Et encore moins de dire "oui mais ce n'est qu'un dpartement", "oui mais ce n'est que deux dpartements", "oui mais ce n'est que 3 dpartements", "oui, tous les dpartements ont peut-tre un projet, mais c'est pas le sujet".  chaque message tu dplaces ta position pour ne pas reconnatre ton tord.


Pour pinailler, la nouvelle technique de fibre n'est pas disponible  l'instant T, donc l'instant T est de toute manire non-pertinent.
C'est l'instant T+2 ans qui est pertinent vu que la nouvelle technique est "prvue" pour deux ans.




> Oui car c'est compltement dbile, c'est toi qui est hypocrite la-dessus, car tu le mets tous dans le mme panier pour les traiter de violeurs, mais quant on te dit que la majorit n'est pas comme a, TU nous rtorque que ceux qui en suivent pas le livre  100% ne sont pas vraiment des musulmans, ce qui ne t'empchent pourtant pas de les juger de la mme faon que les autres.


C'est exactement ce que je disais, tu essayes de comprendre un hypercube en le regardant en 2D.
Tu n'arrives pas  faire la distinction entre le dogme et l'individu, bien que tu comprennes qu'ils soient diffrents.

Laisse tomber, tu ne pourras jamais comprendre comme cela.




> - soit les modrs qui ne respectent pas  100% ne sont pas des musulmans, et donc, sont hors propos dans tes histoires de viols, et donc  ce moment l, tout ce "problme islamique" est beaucoup moins gros qu'il n'y parait, si tous les modrs n'en font plus partit.
> 
> - soit les modrs qui ne respectent pas  100% sont tout de mme des musulmans, et donc c'est bien ce que je dis, tu juges des milliards de personnes sur les agissement d'une minorit.


C'est un faux-dilemme issu d'un manque du nuance norme. Tout cela parce que tu n'arrives pas  distinguer le dogme et l'individu.
Tu comprends que (0,0,0,0) est diffrent de (0,0,1,1), mais pour toi qui raisonne en 2D, ils sont  la mme place, c'est  dire (0,0).

Tant que tu n'accepteras pas de faire la distinction entre les deux, tu ne pourrais jamais comprendre.





> Non, a j'ai prcis le dogme pour que tu ne rpte pas seulement une nime fois que je confond les deux, puisque cet argument ne pse rien du fait que cela soit seulement ton opinion.


C'est "mon opinion" car cela t'arranges, malgr le fait que je le montre, encore et encore, et encore, et encore.




> mais je pense toujours que tu juges tout les musulmans sur la base d'une minorit.


Je critiques un *dogme*.
Tu vois bien que tu fais *encore* la confusion.




> Non cela fait plusieurs messages que je dis que SI on suit TA logique, les modrs n'tant pas des musulmans, donc tu ne peux leur reprocher toutes ces histoires de viols et autres que tu impute aux musulmans. Faut un peu suivre d'un message  l'autre aussi..


Difficile  suivre avec de tels non-sequitur.




> on attend toujours que tu cite des passages du Coran prouvant ce que tu dis.


Ce que tu ne m'as pas demand.
Au passage, serais-tu en train de me dire que tu n'as pas lu ce livre ?

Les trois premires citations ne sont pas des extraits du Coran, mais des textes annexes, qui ont moins de poids que le Coran, car ne sont plus le verbatim de la parole du dieu. Leur but tant principalement d'aider  l'interprtation du Coran, et on peut en effet facilement piocher ce qui nous y plat.

La quatrime citation est, enfin, une citation du Coran, mais tu oublies totalement que :
la femme a un poids bien moindre dans les tmoignages, ce qui rend impossible de prouver le viol ;les incroyants ne sont pas vraiment considrs comme des "hommes" ;le sexe avec des filles prpubres est autoris (c'est un viol) ;il peut y avoir viol dans les liens sacrs du mariage ;le fait que l'homme est considr comme ne pouvant pas "se contrler", ncessitant  la femme de "se cacher". 

Choses que j'avais dj dit auparavant.

D'ailleurs pour pinailler, c'est plus l'adultre que le viol qui est ici "interdit".




> Voil, l ce sont des musulmans qui rpondent, voir mme qui expliquent  d'autres musulmans qui se questionnent, en citant le livre (donc le dogme) et les hadiths associs, qui apparemment, disent tout le contraire de ce que tu raconte ! C'est balot.


C'est balot d'avoir une sur convertie et de connatre aussi mal le dogme




> Et c'est moi, un foutu athe, qui suis oblig d'en arriver l...


Parce que je ne suis pas athe ?


Mais laisse tomber, tu confonds dogme et individus, et tu parles d'un dogme que tu ne connais pas, et dont tu n'as jamais eu la curiosit intellectuelle de lire

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au contraire c'est eux qui respectent le plus "les rgles"


Je pense que si on demandait  l'intgralit des imams du monde environ 99% diraient que les terroristes (Daesh, al-Nosra, al-Qaeda, etc) ne respectent rien de l'islam.
Aucun musulman ne soutient l'attaque du Bataclan par exemple.

Confessions d'un djihadiste : Je n'tais pas musulman, j'tais Daesh



> Je n'tais pas musulman, j'tais Daesh, explique-t-il encore. Quand il se confie aux policiers, Djebril Amara semble avoir eu une relle prise de conscience: Quand on est Daesh, on a raison, tout le monde a tort. *Je me suis rendu compte que non : quand on est Daesh, on est un imbcile. Et quon fait une erreur monumentale*. Lerreur, je la paie aujourdhui.
> 
> Selon Le Monde, malgr une volution positive de son tat psychique, ladministration pnitentiaire souligne des risques de rechute vers un pisode dpressif majeur, comparable  celui qui a concouru  sa radicalisation. Djebril Amara encourt jusqu 20 ans de prison.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et mme collgien comprendrait que mme l'exagration est malhonnte car :
> 2159, avec ou sans exagrations, fait rfrence  une date lointaine, or les dates relles sont trs proches ;10 plos, avec ou sans exagration, fait rfrence  "peu" de personnes, or en ralit, on est dj  plusieurs dpartements, sans compter les grandes villes. 
> 
> Tu crois srieusement que je n'avais pas compris que c'tait des exagrations ??
> C'est juste que ces exagrations taient malhonntes.


Mais c'est exagr exprs car ce dont tu me parle est hors propos ! Donc bien sr que c'est malhonnte, puisque c'est fait exprs ! 

Mon propos de base :




> Intressant pour les pays o la fibre est dploye.
> 
> Pour 90% de la France voir plus, si on pouvait dj avoir la fibre de base... 
> 
> Ce genre d'annonce, c'est un peu comme les annonces sur la 5G pour les mobiles, on n'a dj pas la 4G (voir mme la 3G dans certains endroits), fonctionnelle de partout. 
> 
> Les bnficiaires (en France hein) se limiteront encore  quelques chanceux dans les grandes villes, voir en banlieue parisienne, mais c'est tout.


Bref, tout a pour dire que ce genre d'annonces de nouvelles technologies, c'est super bien, mais encore faudrait-il que les technologies prcdentes soient dj installes et fonctionnelles pour la majorit des gens.

Dans la phrase :




> Pour 90% de la France voir plus, si on pouvait dj avoir la fibre de base...


Tu noteras l'utilisation du smiley pour montrer le ct humoristique et sarcastique de l'intervention, signifiant galement que le 90% est un chiffre sorti de mon chapeau (une exagration donc), visant  dire qu'aujourd'hui, on n'est pas grand monde  avoir la fibre (peu importe les projets en cours), et que donc ce genre d'amlioration ne changera pas grand chose si c'est dploy aussi vite, car oui, c'est "sens" arriver dans 2 ans, mais cela sera dploy en combien de temps ?

En fait le problme, c'est que tu fais de la comprhension de texte avec une lecture mot  mot, en prenant tout au pied de la lettre...

Un article te dit que tel techno arrive en 2020, et  t'couter, pouf pouf en 2020, a sera install partout. Bah non, a commencera  arriver en 2020, et a mettra X temps (en semaines / mois / annes)  tre dploy partout, d'o le fait de ma rflexion disant que *si* c'tait comme certaines autres technos, on n'tait pas prt de voir cela tout de suite pour tout le monde (d'o le smiley triste).

C'est comme tes projets de fibre dans les dpartements, oui tel dpartement annonce 2019 ou 2020, mais c'est pas pour autant que les dlais seront tenus, ce genre d'annonce, a vaut autant qu'une promesse de campagne d'un politicien, surtout vu les cots et les travaux en jeu... C'est pour cela que j'avais pris l'exemple de mon dpartement, qui n'tait qu'un exemple, dont le projet est d'avoir tout fibr pour 2020 et qui n'a fibr que 5 villes en 3 ans dont 3 ou 4 depuis septembre (et encore par un seul oprateur), ce qui encore une fois montre bien, vu les cots et les travaux  faire, que 100% du dpartement ne sera pas fibr en 2020. Et donc que parmi ces dates annonces, il y a du flan, et le problme c'est que tu base tes arguments sur ce flan. 

Et pour lui 1000me fois (attention exagration, je ne l'ai pas vraiment dit 1000 fois), je n'ai jamais renier le fait que cela arrivait un peu partout en France, juste que ce n'tait pas assez rapide et surtout, que cela devrait *dj* tre plus avanc. Donc oui, me dire que c'est en cours, c'est hors propos.





> Tu y fais rfrences uniquement quand cela t'arranges
> Si tu ne parlais uniquement de l'instant T, tu n'aurais pas eu besoin de pinailler sur les projets de dploiements fibres comme tu l'as fait


J'ai pinaill car tu ne comprenais pas que tu tais hors propos, c'est mme pour cela qu' un moment je t'ai dit que cela ne servait  rien de citer d'autres dpartements...





> Et encore moins de dire "oui mais ce n'est qu'un dpartement", "oui mais ce n'est que deux dpartements", "oui mais ce n'est que 3 dpartements", "oui, tous les dpartements ont peut-tre un projet, mais c'est pas le sujet".  chaque message tu dplaces ta position pour ne pas reconnatre ton tord.


Bah non la preuve, a fait dj X fois, mme ici, que je te dis que mon sujet de dpart, c'est l'tat actuel de la fibre aujourd'hui et son retard, peu importe l'tat du dploiement promis sur le papier dans X annes, et peu importe que cette nouvelle technologie arrive dans 2 ans. Mon seul lien avec la nouvelle technologie a t de dire que SI c'tait comme pour la fibre ou la 4G, on serait loin de tous en profiter  la date annonce.





> Pour pinailler, la nouvelle technique de fibre n'est pas disponible  l'instant T, donc l'instant T est de toute manire non-pertinent.
> C'est l'instant T+2 ans qui est pertinent vu que la nouvelle technique est "prvue" pour deux ans.


Cf ci-dessus, le fait que cela soit prvu d'arriver dans 2 ans (ce qui n'est dj pas garantie), ne signifie pas que cela sera dploy partout dans 2 ans, car comme le reste cela va demander de l'argent et du temps. Et que si le dploiement est aussi rapide que pou d'autres technos, bah effectivement, dans 2 ans, il n'y a pas grand monde qui bnficiera de cette nouvelle techno.

Encore une fois, tu passe ton temps  pinailler  trouver l'exemple qui montre que ce que l'on dit, n'est pas vrai  100%, mais tout le monde s'en fou, on n'est pas en train de faire une dmonstration mathmatique ou scientifique pour mettre une nouvelle thorie en place qui devra tre admis comme vraie par tout le monde, on te parle de la ralit des faits et des gens dans la vraie vie. Donc bien sr qu'il y a des choses ou des gens qui ne rentrent pas dans ce que l'on vient de dire, car tout le monde n'est pas concern par tout, et qu'il y a forcment des exemples qui font mentir la rgle.

Et surtout, merci de ne pas me faire passer moi pour le dbile, puisque tout ce que je raconte l, t'a dj t reproch dans X fils diffrents par X personnes diffrentes, que tu es arriv  faire fuir des discussions tellement tu es  ct de la plaque. C'est facile de toujours rejeter la faute sur les autres, mais quand les autres sont d'accords entre eux, mme si cela ne prouve pas qu'ils ont raison, tu as aussi quand mme le droit d'un minimum te remettre en question hein.





> Ce que tu ne m'as pas demand.


C'est pourtant la moindre des choses quand l'on vient affirmer quelque chose, ce n'est pas ce que tu rpte rgulirement, que c'est  celui qui affirme de dmontrer ce qu'il dit, et pas  l'autre de prouver l'inverse ?

Depuis quand il est ncessaire de demander ? Tu n'es pas dbarqu dans le forum politique de DVP depuis hier, tu sais bien que pratiquement tout le monde dans tous les sujets, veut un minimum de sources...





> Au passage, serais-tu en train de me dire que tu n'as pas lu ce livre ?


Bien sr que je ne l'ai pas lu, je ne suis pas musulman, ni mme croyant, j'ai des trucs plus intressant  lire. Et toi, tu as lu le Coran et les Hadiths ? Vu que tu raconte le contraire de ce qui s'y trouve, j'en doute fortement. 





> Les trois premires citations ne sont pas des extraits du Coran, mais des textes annexes, qui ont moins de poids que le Coran, car ne sont plus le verbatim de la parole du dieu. Leur but tant principalement d'aider  l'interprtation du Coran, et on peut en effet facilement piocher ce qui nous y plat.






> La Sunna
> 
> Les deux principales sources de la thologie islamique sont le Coran et la Sunna. Le Coran est le recueil, de dimensions somme toute modestes (6235 versets), des paroles que le Prophte a reues en tat de Rvlation.
> 
> Cet tat de Rvlation est dcrit plus loin en Bu 1.1.2 et 1.1.3b.. Les propos qu'il a pu tenir en dehors des instants de Rvlation, ainsi que les tmoignages sur les actes qu'il a pu accomplir dans sa vie publique ou prive et les ratifications silencieuses (taqrrt) de tel ou tel acte de sa part, sont intgrs dans des rcits qu'on appelle des hadith ("dit") et dont l'ensemble forme la Sunna ("manire de vivre du Prophte").
> 
> Le fiqh
> 
> L'tude systmatique du hadith  des fins thiques et juridiques s'appelle le fiqh ("scruter attentivement") et le rsultat en est la shar`a ("fil conducteur dans la vie").
> ...





> Le monde mental du hadith
> 
> *Le hadith est une composante absolument essentielle de la thologie islamique*: que l'on soit en thologie "dogmatique", en mystique, en fiqh, *chaque affirmation est fonde avec une rgularit quasi automatique par des citations coraniques et des citations de hadiths*. *Le hadith, peut-tre plus encore que le Coran, est la brique fondamentale de la thologie et de la pense islamiques. On trouvera donc non seulement des hadiths dans les recueils de hadiths, mais dans tout ouvrage  caractre religieux: thoologie spculative (kalm), mystique (tasawwuf), thique et droit (fiqh), savoir-vivre (adab)... ).*


http://stehly.chez-alice.fr/nouvelle31.htm

Un professeur d'histoire des religions, c'est mieux que ma parole ? Ou tu t'y connais aussi mieux que lui alors que ce n'est pas ton domaine ? (Oui je sais argument d'autorit, mais la flemme de chercher plusieurs liens, puisque de toutes faons, tu vas te boucher les oreilles en chantant "tralala a compte pas")





> La quatrime citation est, enfin, une citation du Coran, mais tu oublies totalement que :
> la femme a un poids bien moindre dans les tmoignages, ce qui rend impossible de prouver le viol ;les incroyants ne sont pas vraiment considrs comme des "hommes" ;le sexe avec des filles prpubres est autoris (c'est un viol) ;il peut y avoir viol dans les liens sacrs du mariage ;le fait que l'homme est considr comme ne pouvant pas "se contrler", ncessitant  la femme de "se cacher". 
> 
> Choses que j'avais dj dit auparavant.


Donc on te cite le fameux livre qui montre que tu as tord, mais tu y trouve encore  y redire... xD

Soit dit en passant : le sexe avec un prpubre, c'est de la pdophilie, dans le viol il y a une notion de non-consentement. L'ge n'a strictement rien  voir. Pour quelqu'un de si  cheval sur les mots... 

Donc oui, le prpubre ne sera en gnral pas consentent, ce qui fait qu'il y aura pdophilie ET viol, mais l'acte en soit avec un prpubre n'est pas un viol.

De plus, je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y avait pas de viol fait par des islamistes, je dmonte juste ton argument sur le fait que c'est tolr (ce qui est faux, cf l'extrait du Coran ci-dessus), et que les victimes taient en plus punies (ce qui est faux galement, cf l'extrait du Coran).

Encore une fois, TU dformes mes propos.  :;): 





> C'est balot d'avoir une sur convertie et de connatre aussi mal le dogme


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport, surtout quand c'est toi qui contredit le livre, en t'appuyant sur rien ou au mieux une interprtation mot  mot et en occultant sciemment tout ce qui montre que tu as tord. Ma soeur s'est convertie, elle doit connaitre et respecter ce qu'il y a dans le bouquin et les hadiths, pas moi... Sa conversation et sa foi, a ne regarde qu'elle chez elle, elle n'essai pas de me convertir, je n'essai pas de la persuader qu'elle croit  des foutaises, tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes.





> Parce que je ne suis pas athe ?


J'en sais rien et je m'en moque, je dis juste que c'est malheureux que cela soit  moi, un athe, de dmontrer que tu raconte des conneries sur une religion, qu'en plus tu ne pratique mme pas. 





> Mais laisse tomber, tu confonds dogme et individus, et tu parles d'un dogme que tu ne connais pas, et dont tu n'as jamais eu la curiosit intellectuelle de lire


Car bien sr, toi tu as lu le Coran, et les dizaines de milliers de hadiths qui existent. Du coup, niveau hadiths, tu es plus sunnite ou chiite ? Car ils ne sont en plus pas tous d'accord sur lesquels il faut suivre ou non (ce qui rajoute encore de la complexit  notre problme). 

Par contre du coup, comme il faut tout te rclamer, je veux les citations et versets exacts du Coran qui dit que l'on peut violer impunment et qui dit que l'on doit punir les victimes.

----------


## Neckara

> Je pense que si on demandait  l'intgralit des imams du monde environ 99% diraient que les terroristes (Daesh, al-Nosra, al-Qaeda, etc) ne respectent rien de l'islam.


Et si 99% de personnes me disent que 2+2=5, est-ce que cela le rend plus vrai pour autant ?
D'ailleurs les terroristes et/ou intgristes, te diront que qu'une grande partie personnes qui se revendiquent de l'Islam ne le suivent plus et sont des tratres.




> Aucun musulman ne soutient l'attaque du Bataclan par exemple.


Ce qui est faux.




> Mais c'est exagr exprs car ce dont tu me parle est hors propos ! Donc bien sr que c'est malhonnte, puisque c'est fait exprs !


Tu n'as pas compris...
Le problme n'est pas l'exagration, mais l'image qu'elle renvoie, i.e. d'une date lointaine alors que cela est totalement faux.




> Bref, tout a pour dire que ce genre d'annonces de nouvelles technologies, c'est super bien, mais encore faudrait-il que les technologies prcdentes soient dj installes et fonctionnelles pour la majorit des gens.


Et je t'ai rpondu que a arrivait, ce  quoi tu t'es senti oblig de pinailler, pour ensuite de plaindre que je rpondais  tes pinaillages...




> En fait le problme, c'est que tu fais de la comprhension de texte avec une lecture mot  mot, en prenant tout au pied de la lettre...


N'ayant pas encore la facult de lire dans les esprits, je fais ce que je peux pour comprendre ce que tu n'cris pas...

Je ne prends pas tout au pied de la lettre, juste que je suis rigoureux, ce que tu n'arrives pas  faire dans ton criture.




> Un article te dit que tel techno arrive en 2020, et  t'couter, pouf pouf en 2020, a sera install partout. Bah non, a commencera  arriver en 2020, et a mettra X temps (en semaines / mois / annes)  tre dploy partout, d'o le fait de ma rflexion disant que *si* c'tait comme certaines autres technos, on n'tait pas prt de voir cela tout de suite pour tout le monde (d'o le smiley triste).


Je n'ai absolument pas dit que cette nouvelle technologie sera installe de partout, tu pars dans des interprtations dlirantes de mes propos.
J'ai juste rfut le fait que seuls les "grandes villes" en bnficieront.




> C'est comme tes projets de fibre dans les dpartements, oui tel dpartement annonce 2019 ou 2020, mais c'est pas pour autant que les dlais seront tenus, ce genre d'annonce, a vaut autant qu'une promesse de campagne d'un politicien, surtout vu les cots et les travaux en jeu...


Dlais tenus ou non,  l'horizon, des prises auront quand mme t installe (et sont mme dj installe), comme je l'ai dj dit.
Ce n'est pas comme la construction d'un btiment qui s'il a du retard, retardera d'autant sa jouissance.
Pour les cots, il ne faudrait pas oublier que ces projets ont dj des financements, dont Europens. 




> C'est pour cela que j'avais pris l'exemple de mon dpartement, qui n'tait qu'un exemple, dont le projet est d'avoir tout fibr pour 2020 et qui n'a fibr que 5 villes en 3 ans dont 3 ou 4 depuis septembre (et encore par un seul oprateur), ce qui encore une fois montre bien, vu les cots et les travaux  faire, que 100% du dpartement ne sera pas fibr en 2020. Et donc que parmi ces dates annonces, il y a du flan, et le problme c'est que tu base tes arguments sur ce flan.


Et ce  quoi je t'ai *dj* rpondu que 9 femmes enceintes ne font pas 1 bb par mois.
C'est une vision dlirante de la dure de vie de tels projets. Tu as des tapes prcdents les travaux, que ce soit des tudes, des dlais de recours, l'acquisition des financements, etc.
De surcrot, je t'ai aussi *dj* dit qu'il faut voir ce que ces 5 villes reprsentent en terme de couvertures.




> J'ai pinaill car tu ne comprenais pas que tu tais hors propos, c'est mme pour cela qu' un moment je t'ai dit que cela ne servait  rien de citer d'autres dpartements...


C'est hors propos donc tu pinailles, alimentant le hors propos...
Faisant qu'au final, tu parles bien d'autres choses que le simple retard, vu que tu pinailles...




> Bah non la preuve, a fait dj X fois, mme ici, que je te dis que mon sujet de dpart, c'est l'tat actuel de la fibre aujourd'hui et son retard, peu importe l'tat du dploiement promis sur le papier dans X annes, et peu importe que cette nouvelle technologie arrive dans 2 ans.


Ben si, la preuve, tes pinaillages...




> Et que si le dploiement est aussi rapide que pou d'autres technos, bah effectivement, dans 2 ans, il n'y a pas grand monde qui bnficiera de cette nouvelle techno.


Aucun rapport avec ce que tu disais initialement vu que tu parlais des grandes villes, qui seraient les seules  en bnficier selon toi.




> Encore une fois, tu passe ton temps  pinailler  trouver l'exemple qui montre que ce que l'on dit, n'est pas vrai  100%, mais tout le monde s'en fou, on n'est pas en train de faire une dmonstration mathmatique ou scientifique pour mettre une nouvelle thorie en place qui devra tre admis comme vraie par tout le monde, on te parle de la ralit des faits et des gens dans la vraie vie. Donc bien sr qu'il y a des choses ou des gens qui ne rentrent pas dans ce que l'on vient de dire, car tout le monde n'est pas concern par tout, et qu'il y a forcment des exemples qui font mentir la rgle.


C'est bien toi qui a commenc  pinailler, comme quoi, tu ne t'en foutais pas tant que cela. Tu as juste commenc  progressivement  t'en foutre au fur et  mesure que tu "perdais" ton pinaillage...

S'il y "des exemples" (on parle ici de plusieurs dpartements, sans savoir pour les autres) qui mentent  la rgle, c'est qu'elle est merdique, donc qu'il faut la changer.
Une simple nuance dans le propos aurait suffit  s'en dgager, sans avoir besoin de pinailler pour ensuite pleurer qu'on rponde.




> Et surtout, merci de ne pas me faire passer moi pour le dbile, puisque tout ce que je raconte l, t'a dj t reproch dans X fils diffrents par X personnes diffrentes, que tu es arriv  faire fuir des discussions tellement tu es  ct de la plaque. C'est facile de toujours rejeter la faute sur les autres, mais quand les autres sont d'accords entre eux, mme si cela ne prouve pas qu'ils ont raison, tu as aussi quand mme le droit d'un minimum te remettre en question hein.


En effet, si plusieurs personnes sont d'accord entre elles, cela ne prouve pas qu'elles ont raisons.

Je sais me remettre en question, et je l'ai dj fait plusieurs fois par le pass. Mais le fait que je ne me remettes pas en question ici, ne signifie pas que je ne suis pas capable de le faire.
Juste que je ne vais pas me remettre en question au simple prtexte que tu veux absolument avoir raison.

Si tu veux que je me remettes en question, il va falloir m'en donner des raisons solides, je ne vais pas le faire juste pour tes beaux yeux.



J'ai dj rpondu  une grande partie de ce que tu dis,  croire que a rentre par une oreille et ressort par une autre...
J'ai l'impression de parler  Ryuu, juste  ressortir cycliquement les mmes choses, indpendamment du fait qu'elles aient dj t contre-dites.


[Je rponds au reste plus tard].

----------


## Invit

> Je sais me remettre en question, et je l'ai dj fait plusieurs fois par le pass. Mais le fait que je ne me remettes pas en question ici, ne signifie pas que je ne suis pas capable de le faire.
> Juste que je ne vais pas me remettre en question au simple prtexte que tu veux absolument avoir raison.
> 
> Si tu veux que je me remettes en question, il va falloir m'en donner des raisons solides, je ne vais pas le faire juste pour tes beaux yeux.





> N'oubliez pas dans un dbat que vous n'avez pas raison, et jusqu' preuve du contraire, vous avez srement tort.


Source : https://neckara.developpez.com/tutor...bien-debattre/

C'est pas de temps en temps, quelques fois par le pass, une fois qu'on t'a mis le nez dedans, qu'il faut te remettre en question. C'est tout le temps. Sinon a ne sert  rien et a donne des fils comme celui-ci.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si tu veux que je me remettes en question, il va falloir m'en donner des raisons solides, je ne vais pas le faire juste pour tes beaux yeux.


Mes raisons sont celles dj exposes, et qui t'ont t donnes par plusieurs membres du forum :

Tu pige pas la moiti de ce que tu lis, et tu rponds  ct de la plaque, car tu pinaille sur des dtails et en ramenant tout  la thorie dont tout le monde se fou car les faits rels montrent que tu as tord. Et le pire c'est que tu fais tout a en te pensant suprieur aux autres et en les prenant pour des cons. 

Ce que je te reproche, c'est de faon gnral, et pas qu'avec moi, et que tu ramne tout cela juste  ce fil, montre bien que tu ne comprends pas ce que tu lis. Si je te parle de X membres qui te reprochent la mme chose sans se concerter dans des fils diffrents, c'est donc bien que je ne parle pas que de ce qui s'est pass dans le fil actuel ni que de moi... 

Je te parle pas de remettre en cause ton point de vue sur un dtail d'une discussion, je parle de ta faon dbattre / de t'adresser aux autres.





> [Je rponds au reste plus tard].


A moins que cela intresse quelqu'un d'autre, ne perds pas ton temps  prendre cette peine, pour ma part je ne verrais plus tes messages.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si 99% de personnes me disent que 2+2=5, est-ce que cela le rend plus vrai pour autant ?


Encore une fois la religion c'est un peu personnel, il y a autant d'islams qu'il n'y a de musulmans.
Les imams influencent un peu, mais il y a plein de gens qui se considrent musulmans, qui ont lu le coran, qui ne vont jamais  la mosque, qui consomment parfois de l'alcool et ont des relations sexuelles hors mariage.

Il y a un ministre Belge qui parlait de faire un clerg musulman pour pouvoir les contrler (c'est exactement comme a que tu pousses des gens  se radicaliser un petit peu, ce genre de projet entranerait une raction, quand les gens se sentent menac ils se dfendent, comme les Qubcois qui parlent plus Franais que les Franais, car ils sont entour d'anglophones).
Rachid Madrane (PS): "Il y a autant d'islams que de musulmans"



> Le problme majeur, pour Rachid Madrane, est que la communaut musulmane nexiste pas : "Il y a autant dislams que de musulmans. La difficult dans la religion musulmane est que, faute dun clerg, il ny a pas dautorit morale unique". Raison pour laquelle le gouvernement de la Communaut franaise a dcid de mettre en place un institut des cadres musulmans. Il en appelle  un "islam conforme aux valeurs que lon dfend, comme la dmocratie et lgalit des hommes et des femmes".


Chez les catholiques il y a eu le vatican 2 qui a rendu la religion beaucoup plus soft, le systme voudrait faire pareil avec les musulmans.

Vincent Peillon avait un projet de religion laque/rpublicaine inspir de la franc maonnerie :
Vincent Peillon : vers une rpublique spirituelle?






> D'ailleurs les terroristes et/ou intgristes, te diront que qu'une grande partie personnes qui se revendiquent de l'Islam ne le suivent plus et sont des tratres.


Ouais mais on s'en fout de l'avis de terroriste comme al-Qaeda ou al-Nosra.
On ne va pas se mettre  couter al-Nosra... C'est pas eux qui risque de dlivrer la vrit.




> Ce qui est faux.


Ouais bon ok, peut-tre qu'on peut trouver des gens qui sont d'accord avec l'attaque du bataclan.
Mais c'est ultra rare, surtout en France.

===
 une poque j'avais vu qu'une association "Fils de France" existait, il y avait des franais musulman patriote.
Camel Bechikh - Fils de France
Je ne sais pas ce que a dit aujourd'hui, mais  l'poque a avait l'air sympa vu de loin.

===
Bref, il y a des problmes plus grave en France que l'islam.
Mais il faut se demander pourquoi il y autant de musulmans ?
Pourquoi certains ne respectent pas la France ?

Si il y a des musulmans c'est de la faute des gros patrons comme Bouygues qui les ont fait venir et qui ont pousser le gouvernement  faire des lois de "regroupement familial".
Aujourd'hui on fait passer des clandestins pour des rfugis. (et ceux l n'ont vraiment aucune envie de s'intgrer)

Si il y a de la haine anti Franais, c'est  cause  des associations comme SOS Racisme et toute la propagande qui rpte en boucle que les franais sont des racistes, collaborateurs, colonisateurs, pleutre.
Pour que les nouveaux franais se comportent bien il faut forcment qu'ils aiment la France et on fait tout pour qu'ils la dtestent...

Le Royaume Uni a colonis normment, pourtant les britanniques ne culpabilisent pas.

----------


## Neckara

Je l'ai promis je le fais.




> C'est pourtant la moindre des choses quand l'on vient affirmer quelque chose, ce n'est pas ce que tu rpte rgulirement, que c'est  celui qui affirme de dmontrer ce qu'il dit, et pas  l'autre de prouver l'inverse ?
> 
> Depuis quand il est ncessaire de demander ? Tu n'es pas dbarqu dans le forum politique de DVP depuis hier, tu sais bien que pratiquement tout le monde dans tous les sujets, veut un minimum de sources...


Il ne faut pas confondre ce qui est du domaine des affirmations extra-ordinaire (e.g. l'UE c'est un repre de nazi communistes), de ce qui est de la connaissance "triviale" (e.g. le ciel est bleu), ou des dmonstrations.
Quand on s'exprime sur un sujet, on part du postulat que la personne en face  dj un minimum de connaissances sur le sujet, on va donc considrer ces choses comme acquises, quitte  les dtailler par la suite, et sur demandes. Notamment pour viter d'crire 200 pages quand une seule phrase suffit.

Par exemple, dans 2+2 = 4, on part du principe que N et l'addition sont acquis et connus. On ne va pas se payer 200 pages de dfinitions mathmatiques pour tout bien dfinir correctement.
De mme, si je te dis qu'il y a eu des manifestations de gilets jaunes, je n'ai pas besoin de te le prouver, c'est une connaissance triviale, tout le monde le sait.
Si je te dit que le ciel est bleu, je n'ai pas besoin de te le prouver, il te suffit de lever les yeux au ciel pour t'en assurer.




> Bien sr que je ne l'ai pas lu, je ne suis pas musulman, ni mme croyant, j'ai des trucs plus intressant  lire.


Tout est dit...




> Et toi, tu as lu le Coran et les Hadiths ? Vu que tu raconte le contraire de ce qui s'y trouve, j'en doute fortement.


Comme je l'ai montr, je ne racontes pas le contraire de ce qui s'y trouve.
De plus, tu ignores simplement la diffrence entre le Coran et les Hadiths, le Coran tant le verbatim de la parole du dieu, quand les Hadiths sont des aides pour tenter d'interprter correctement le Coran. Coran qui a donc une priorit absolu sur les Hadiths, qui peuvent tre slectionns selon notre bon vouloir. Les Hadiths sont importants en tant qu'aides de lectures, mais un puriste qui voudra se rapprocher du dogme, regardera bien le Coran en dtails.

Tu parles au sujet d'un dogme sans mme en saisir ses bases... et sans mme s'y tre suffisamment intress pour en lire le texte fondateur...




> Un professeur d'histoire des religions, c'est mieux que ma parole ?


Et si je trouve un professeur d'universit qui prtend que les vaccins, c'est de la merde, on fait quoi ?

Tu sais que les arguments d'autorits c'est de la merde, alors n'en fait pas.




> Donc on te cite le fameux livre qui montre que tu as tord, mais tu y trouve encore  y redire... xD


Ce qu'il ne fait pas, et ce  quoi je t'ai montr que la ralit est bien plus nuance que cela.
Tu interprtes juste ce que tu lis  ta sauce pour te donner raison.




> Soit dit en passant : le sexe avec un prpubre, c'est de la pdophilie, dans le viol il y a une notion de non-consentement. L'ge n'a strictement rien  voir. Pour quelqu'un de si  cheval sur les mots...


Un enfant prpubre est rput comme ne pouvant donner consentement, il s'agit donc bien d'un viol.




> De plus, je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y avait pas de viol fait par des islamistes, je dmonte juste ton argument sur le fait que c'est tolr (ce qui est faux, cf l'extrait du Coran ci-dessus), et que les victimes taient en plus punies (ce qui est faux galement, cf l'extrait du Coran).


L'extrait du Coran puni la fornication, la victime* est aussi* une fornicatrice.
Le viol n'est pas interdit, c'est la *fornication* qui est interdite.

De plus, le fait d'empcher de faire reconnatre les viols (ncessite 3 tmoignages), le rend bel et bien tolrs.




> Encore une fois, TU dformes mes propos.


L, c'est *TOI* qui dformes *mes* propos afin de pouvoir dire que je dformes les *tiens*...
Je n'ai pas dit que tu as dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'islamistes violeurs...




> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport, surtout quand c'est toi qui contredit le livre, en t'appuyant sur rien ou au mieux une interprtation mot  mot et en occultant sciemment tout ce qui montre que tu as tord.


Dj, je ne contre-dis pas le livre, et ensuite, je n'occulte pas ce qui montre que j'ai tord, je n'occulte que ce qui est hors-sujet car ne faisant pas parti du texte dont il est ici question.

C'est trs facile a.
Un bout de texte qui nous plat pas, et tout de suite, il faut l'interprter au 36me degr.

Par exemple, un texte qui dirait qu'il faut "frapper sa femme", il faut interprter "frapper" comme le fait de "choquer", c'est  dire la "surprendre".
En ralit ce texte nous dit qu'il faut offrir des cadeaux  sa femme pour la "frapper" de notre gentillesse.

Ou comme il faut "tuer les incroyants", en ralit, c'est mtaphorique, c'est l'incroyant en chacun de nous qu'il faut tuer, c'est  dire convertir les autres et en leur montrant les bienfaits de la religion.


C'est trop facile de faire dire tout et son contraire  un bout de texte en l'interprtant n'importe comment...





> J'en sais rien et je m'en moque, je dis juste que c'est malheureux que cela soit  moi, un athe, de dmontrer que tu raconte des conneries sur une religion, qu'en plus tu ne pratique mme pas.


Si encore tu russissais  le dmontrer... et si encore ce n'tait pas *toi* qui racontais des conneries sur un dogme dont tu n'as mme pas connaissance...




> Par contre du coup, comme il faut tout te rclamer, je veux les citations et versets exacts du Coran qui dit que l'on peut violer impunment et qui dit que l'on doit punir les victimes.


Pour les punitions, tu as dj le verset sur la fornication...
Pour les viols impunis, j'ai dj donn suffisamment d'indications.





> Source : https://neckara.developpez.com/tutor...bien-debattre/


Cool un ad hominem.

Le but de cette phrase tait de s'auto-inciter  la prise de reculs, et de se dire qu'on peut avoir tord.
Pas de la balancer aux autres pour les forcer  se remettre en question, i.e. abonder dans votre sens.




> C'est pas de temps en temps, quelques fois par le pass, une fois qu'on t'a mis le nez dedans, qu'il faut te remettre en question. C'est tout le temps. Sinon a ne sert  rien et a donne des fils comme celui-ci.


Et c'est tout le temps que je vous reprends sur des btises que vous refusez de reconnatre, entranant des discussions strile o vous voulez absolument avoir raison... ironiquement sans *vous* remettre en cause. Puis reprochez aux autres ce que vous refusez d'appliquer  vous-mme.

Comme je l'ai dit, je suis prt  me remettre en cause, mais l  part des hommes de pailles, et autre joyeuset, je n'ai pas eu de raisons de le faire.
Mme en prcisant mes propos, j'ai encore des rponses  ct de la plaque. Mme en prcisant des points, j'ai encore des rponses qui ignorent ces points prcdents.

Je n'ai mme pas de matire  une remise en cause. Prciser mes propos comme si je parlais  des gamins dbiles de 3 ans ?
Mme a a ne marche pas, vu que mme en prcisant, mes propos s'en retrouvent encore dforms.

 part dire, oui, oui, t'as raison, 2+2=5, que voulez-vous que je fasse de plus ?





> Tu pige pas la moiti de ce que tu lis


Vous ne pigez pas mme ce que vous crivez et encore moins ce que j'cris...

Vous n'avez pas la rigueur de pense pour lire et crire correctement des propos.
On s'en retrouve  devoir "interprter" au pifomtre ce que vous essayez de nous dire sans l'crire... en ne comptant que sur la chance pour tomber sur *la* bonne interprtation.


Et plutt que de vous remettre en cause en reconnaissant qu'effectivement vous vous tes mal exprims, vous allez persister, allant jusqu' poser vos propres dfinitions sur les propos des autres, en sachant pertinemment que la dfinition utilise n'est pas la votre.
Le tout jouant sur des non-sequtur, et issu d'une interprtation dlirante des propos qui vous sont adresss... et vous vous tonnez que j'ai du mal  vous suivre ?
C'est compltement fou.




> Et le pire c'est que tu fais tout a en te pensant suprieur aux autres et en les prenant pour des cons.


Je ne me pense pas suprieur aux autres, ni ne les prends pour des cons.
Juste que l vous vous enfoncez, et vous comportez comme tel.




> [...] en ramenant tout  la thorie dont  tout le monde se fou car les faits rels montrent que tu as  tord.


Tu dissocies la thorie de la ralit... tu n'as *rien* compris  ce qu'est un dogme.
Tu parles de "faits rels", ces "faits rels" ne sont que ce que tu as envie de croire.

Les "faits rels", on en retrouve dans des pays islamiques, o le dogme peut s'exercer sans contrainte, tu les exclus... pourquoi ?
Tu te contentes de slectionner les "faits rels" qui t'arranges.

Tu confonds le comportement des individus, avec le dogme, toujours et encore, malgr que tu t'en dfendes, malgr de nombreuses explications (et analogies) pour te montrer que ce n'est pas la mme chose.

Tu as un manque de nuance crasse,  refuser de comprendre que certains effets sont probabilistes, qu'ils s'expriment diffremment en fonction de l'environnement, que les notions majoritaire/minoritaire n'ont aucun sens dans les dogmes, et que les dogmes n'ont pas besoin d'tre suivi  100% par 100% des fidles. Je prends pour exemple certaines sectes o seuls les membres les plus haut placs ont une connaissance exacte du dogme. Je prends pour exemple le catholicisme du Moyen-ge o peut de croyants connaissaient rellement la Bible, ne sachant pas lire, et ne comprenant pas le latin lors des messes.

Une ignorance crasse des processus de radicalisations et des terroristes que tu qualifies de "fou", alors que les recherches les plus rcentes dmontrent au contraire une trs grande rationalit.
Tu ne sais rien de leur idologie, de ce qui les as amens  adopter le systme de croyance qui est le leur, le chemin progressif qu'ils ont parcouru pour en arriver  l'issue fatale.

Et pire que l'ignorance crasse, un refus de s'y intresser et de prendre en compte ces nuances, car ils reviendraient  admettre que je n'ai peut-tre pas si tord que cela.





> Ce que je te reproche, c'est de faon gnral, et pas qu'avec moi, et que tu ramne tout cela juste  ce fil, montre bien que tu ne comprends pas ce que tu lis. Si je te parle de X membres qui te reprochent la mme chose sans se concerter dans des fils diffrents, c'est donc bien que je ne parle pas que de ce qui s'est pass dans le fil actuel ni que de moi...


Le fait que je parles de tes beaux yeux n'est pas incompatible avec le fait que plusieurs personnes me font des remarques...
De plus, je ne dis pas que la remise en cause ne concerne que ce qui se passe dans ce fil.

Tu vois, tu me reproches de ne pas comprendre ce que je lis, mais c'est bien toi ici qui n'a pas compris ma rponse.
Et cela n'est pas la premire fois.




> Je te parle pas de remettre en cause ton point de vue sur un dtail d'une discussion, je parle de ta faon dbattre / de t'adresser aux autres.


Oui, je devient un peu cassant au bout d'un moment... et je peux difficilement me le reprocher au vu des divers hommes de pailles que je subis, et face  autant de mauvaise volont (cf ci-plus haut).

----------


## Neckara

> Encore une fois la religion c'est un peu personnel, il y a autant d'islams qu'il n'y a de musulmans.


Donc le mot n'a plus aucune puissance descriptive.




> Ouais mais on s'en fout de l'avis de terroriste comme al-Qaeda ou al-Nosra.
> On ne va pas se mettre  couter al-Nosra... C'est pas eux qui risque de dlivrer la vrit.


Si tu n'coutes que ceux qui t'arrangent...

Et au contraire, les couter est plus qu'intressant car montre leur logique, et ainsi donne des lments sur les causes et la manire dont ils se sont radicaliss, ainsi que des leviers pour lutter contre.




> Ouais bon ok, peut-tre qu'on peut trouver des gens qui sont d'accord avec l'attaque du bataclan.
> Mais c'est ultra rare, surtout en France.


Le problme n'est pas tant les personnes qui disent "c'est bien", mais les personnes qui disent "quelle tragdie *mais* ils l'ont bien cherchs" ou "c'est pas bien, *mais* en mme temps ...".

Et cela est trs dangereux car la premire partie est en accord avec ce qui est socialement acceptable, ce qui permet d'introduire la seconde partie, en limitant les dissonances.

Le problme, c'est que le "mais", est prsent, et attaque dj la lgitimit de la socit, tout en ayant un arrire-got de complaisance.
Ce "mais' peut s'en retrouver renforc suite  plusieurs vnements, faisant qu'il va y avoir une inversion de valeur entre la socit et le dogme.
Et c'est ainsi qu'on obtient un terroriste.

Cette complaisance va servir de "confirmation" pour le terroriste qui va y voir des justifications de ses actes "ils l'ont bien cherchs", "en mme temps...".




> Si il y a de la haine anti Franais, c'est  cause  des associations comme SOS Racisme et toute la propagande qui rpte en boucle que les franais sont des racistes, collaborateurs, colonisateurs, pleutre.
> Pour que les nouveaux franais se comportent bien il faut forcment qu'ils aiment la France et on fait tout pour qu'ils la dtestent...


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Et donc toi qui a lu le Coran et les hadiths, o sont les versets disant que le viol est accept et qu'il faut punir la victime ? Tu sais, ce qu'il fallait te demander pour y avoir droit, ce que j'ai donc fait.

Et surtout, je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir lu le Coran entier, pour montrer que tu te trompe sur 2 points particuliers, points particuliers qui sont abords par des tonnes de liens sur le net, mais qui, comme ils ne vont pas dans ton sens, ne comptent pas.

On attend galement toujours un argument quelconque prouvant que les hadiths ne comptent pas, et qu'il n'y a que le Coran qui compte, en tant que verbatim de la parole de Dieu, en dehors du fait que Saint Neckara en a dcid ainsi.

Bizarrement, que cela soit les musulmans ou mme en l'occurrence un mec qui tudie l'histoire des religions, tout le monde a tout de mme l'air de s'accorder  dire que les Hadiths sont aussi importants que le Coran lui-mme (mme les intgristes), sauf toi, qui affirme le contraire,  base de rien encore une fois, on n'a que ta parole.

On te sort des liens, toi tu dis juste "nan mais en vrai c'est pas comme a", et hop, faudrait se plier  ton point de vue ?  ::roll:: 


Et aprs tu veux donner des leons de dbat aux autres ? mdr


Et ce que j'aime par dessus tout, c'est que X personnes te disent la mme chose, mais encore une fois, c'est tous les autres qui comprennent rien / s'expriment mal, mais jamais toi qui comprend mal bizarrement. Tu es juste une pauvre victime de tous les hommes de pailles de tous les mchants membres du forum. Tu dois tre le premier spcimen d'Homo Perfectus ! 

Et ton dernier message me rpondant prouve exactement ce que je disais, tu sais tout mieux que tout le monde, tu ne te remets jamais en question, et c'est toujours les autres qui ont tord. Et le pire du pire, c'est que la, tu es en train de me reprocher  moi, enfin  nous, exactement tout ce que d'autres et moi-mme te reprochons  toi depuis X temps, on se croirait en maternelle "c'est pas moi c'est vous !"


Allez sur ce, je ne te dis pas " bientt".

----------


## yildiz-online

> On attend galement toujours un argument quelconque prouvant que les hadiths ne comptent pas, et qu'il n'y a que le Coran qui compte


Les hadiths dit 'sahih', que l'on pourrait traduire par vridiques et vrifi (donc dont la chane de transmission ne comporte ni trou, ni aucun intervenant dont lhonntet pourrait tre remise en cause) , sont excessivement importants et aucun musulman ne saurait les ignorer.

Un exemple trs simple pour dmontrer cela est la prire, c'est dans le Coran que la prire rituelle nous est impose, mais il n'y fait pas mention sur la manire dont elle doit tre excute, ces prcisions nous sont apportes par les hadiths.
Si ont voit aujourd'hui un milliard de musulmans prier de la mme manire (ou du moins trs similairement), ce n'est pas d au Coran, mais bien aux hadiths.
On peut multiplier cet exemple trs largement sur des tas de sujets.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc le mot n'a plus aucune puissance descriptive.


Voil "Musulman" ne veut rien dire !
C'est pas correct de dire "les musulmans", si je disais "les juifs" tout le monde serait offusqu ! On me traiterait de judophobe.




> Si tu n'coutes que ceux qui t'arrangent...


Non mais al-Nosra et les terroristes de ce genre, ce sont clairement des mercenaires, c'est de l'attaque sous faux drapeaux.
C'est comme si je me dguisais en protestant et que je tuais des gens...




> Le problme n'est pas tant les personnes qui disent "c'est bien", mais les personnes qui disent "quelle tragdie *mais* ils l'ont bien cherchs" ou "c'est pas bien, *mais* en mme temps ...".


Pour le bataclan a m'tonnerait que a existe.
Parce que personne n'a rien cherch du tout...
C'tait des jeunes qui n'avaient rien demand.

Pour Charlie Hebdo, ok a existe.
Le Charlie Hebdo de Philippe Val avait publi des caricatures venu d'un quotidien dextrme droite danois Jyllands-Posten :
Le Jyllands Posten refuse de publier des caricatures de Charlie Hebdo



> Le Jyllands Posten, quotidien danois  lorigine des caricatures de Mahomet, na pas repris les dessins de Charlie Hebdo. Une dcision qui fait dbat au Danemark, alors que *lhebdomadaire franais navait pas hsit  reproduire, en 2005, celles qui avaient provoqu les menaces  lencontre du journal danois*. Certains mdias anglo-saxons sont aussi embarrasss par la question.


Et aprs ils n'ont pas arrt de se foutre de la gueule du prophte musulman, le journal recevait des menaces, a leur faisait de la pub.
D'ailleurs heureusement que le journal tait un peu attaqu sinon personne ne lachterait ^^ lol (l'humour noir c'est la meilleure forme d'humour  ::P: )

En gros les gars disaient " force de provoquer les musulmans il y a bien 2, 3 fous qui vont finir par faire de la merde".

===
Faut voir le problme autrement.
Si un jour Dieudonn se fait assassiner par des extrmistes juifs, il y aura peut-tre des gens qui diront qu'il l'avait bien cherch...
D'ailleurs, comme Charlie Hebdo, il a reu beaucoup de menaces.




> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point.


Donc il faut faire en sorte que ceux qui vivent en France aiment et respectent la France.
a devrait tre jouable, la France a rayonn sur le monde pendant longtemps, puis il y a eu 1789 et  partir de l c'est le dclin...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les hadiths dit 'sahih', que l'on pourrait traduire par vridiques et vrifi (donc dont la chane de transmission ne comporte ni trou, ni aucun intervenant dont lhonntet pourrait tre remise en cause) , sont excessivement importants et aucun musulman ne saurait les ignorer.
> 
> Un exemple trs simple pour dmontrer cela est la prire, c'est dans le Coran que la prire rituelle nous est impose, mais il n'y fait pas mention sur la manire dont elle doit tre excute, ces prcisions nous sont apportes par les hadiths.
> Si ont voit aujourd'hui un milliard de musulmans prier de la mme manire (ou du moins trs similairement), ce n'est pas d au Coran, mais bien aux hadiths.
> On peut multiplier cet exemple trs largement sur des tas de sujets.


Merci de confirmer ce que je dis.

D'autant plus que cet exemple de la prire tait crit noir sur blanc dans mon message de 10h38 citant le professeur en histoire des religions, mais comme je n'ai mis qu'un seul lien, d'un seul professeur (pour ne pas y passer des heures non plus), videmment, cela n'est pas un argument recevable par Neckara, d'ailleurs il y a de grande chance que ton tmoignage en tant que musulman non plus.

Au final, on pourra dire ce que l'on veut, poster les liens que l'on veut de professeurs, d'experts ou de religieux islamistes, et tout ce qu'il faut, vu qu'il a dcid que seul le Coran faisait "foi" (haha), alors c'est comme a.

----------


## Invit

> Pas de la balancer aux autres pour les forcer  se remettre en question, i.e. abonder dans votre sens.
> [...]
>  part dire, oui, oui, t'as raison, 2+2=5, que voulez-vous que je fasse de plus ?


Non, ce n'tait pas du tout le propos. Tu es conscient qu'on parle d'un sujet qui entre dans les sciences de la religion, et pas d'algbre de base ? Que tu le veuilles ou non, il ne suffit pas d'additionner deux donnes pour avoir tout compris. Non, tu n'as pas raison. Non, personne d'autre n'a raison. Et toi, pas plus que les autres, que a te plaise ou non. Se remettre en question != changer d'avis. Il s'agit de mettre ses propres convictions de ct pour essayer de comprendre le point de vue d'autrui. Tu n'as pas besoin de convaincre qui que ce soit, ni de te laisser convaincre.

----------


## Neckara

> Non, tu n'as pas raison. Non, personne d'autre n'a raison. Et toi, pas plus que les autres, que a te plaise ou non.


Il n'est pas ici question de savoir si le dieu du Coran existe ou non, mais de parler d'un dogme et de ses phnomnes observables *et observs*.
Il n'est pas question de savoir ce que devraient faire les individus, juste de reconnatre, et de regarder, le cur autour duquel se construit le dogme : le Coran.
Le Coran, c'est un objet physique et observable, c'est un livre qu'on peut lire.

On sait comment se comporte la religion fasse  la progression de la Science et de la socit.
On sait qu'elle a tendance  considrer les passages qui lui dplaisent comme "paraboles", et ceux qui lui plaisent, comme texte littral.
On sait qu'elle va chercher  rinterprter les passages en fonction de la socit actuelle, recherchant confirmations des avances scientifiques et sociaux dans les crits.
On sait comment les processus de radicalisations fonctionnent.
On sait ce qui se passe dans les pays qui appliquent les prceptes de l'Islam.


Ce n'est pas une question de "tout le monde il a raison, tout le monde il est gentil".
Ce sont des choses qu'on sait et que vous essayez de nier en ramenant *constamment* le dogme  l'individu pour mieux rfuter mes propos.
Or comme je l'ai dj montr, c'est absurde, car un dogme ne peut s'observer de la sorte.


Vous le niez parce que vous n'avez pas envie que ce soit vrai. Parce que vous faites la confusion entre dogme et individus, ainsi si le dogme est "mauvais", vous en dduisez que tous les individus sont "mauvais". Tout cela parce que vous tes incapable de dissocier les deux. Confusion que vous faites *constamment*, malgr le fait que je l'ai dnonc tellement de fois que je ne le compte plus.

Cela peut se comprendre pour des croyants qui ont btis toute leur vie et identit dessus, ce sont des phnomnes qu'on observe lors des dconversions religieuses, sectaires, ou pseudo-scientifiques. On a une propre perception de soit, et on va agir en consquence, ce dont un certains nombre de techniques commerciales douteuses s'inspirent. Vous avez une perception de vous mme "tolrant", "pas raciste", et rejetez tout ce qui pourra entrer en contradiction avec cela. Comme vous faites la confusion entre la religion et les individus, critiquer la religion revient  critiquer les individus, donc  ne pas tre "tolrant",  tre "raciste", quelque chose, qui ne correspond pas  l'image que vous vous donnez.


L'ultime protection tant de dire qu'il y a d'un ct la thorie et de l'autre ct la ralit des gens vrais.
C'est  dire de reconnatre la cohrence de la thorie et la validit du raisonnement, mais rejeter son adquation avec le rel, refuser que cette thorie reprsente le rel.
Il suffit alors de dformer la thorie par des exagrations et des hommes de pailles, ignorer les lments de "rels" qui nous drangent, pour montrer qu'effectivement, elle ne "colle" pas au rel.

Par exemple d'assumer que cette "thorie" est dterministe, soit noir soit blanc, alors qu'elle est dans des nuances de gris avec des pondrations probabilistes diffrents.
Un autre exemple, est d'assumer que la "thorie" assume une cause unique, et donc la mettre  mal en montrant un effet qui n'a pas t produit pas cette cause.
Ou alors appliquer cette "thorie" sans tenir compte des paramtres contextuels, comme la socit qui va faire "contre-coup" aux effets.




> Se remettre en question != changer d'avis. Il s'agit de mettre ses propres convictions de ct pour essayer de comprendre le point de vue d'autrui. Tu n'as pas besoin de convaincre qui que ce soit, ni de te laisser convaincre.


Sans aller jusqu' savoir "qui" a raison ou tord, cela a t un vrai festival de paralogismes en tous genres.

Ce n'est mme pas aller jusqu' comprendre le point de vu de l'autre, mais dj arrter de dformer le mien pour mieux le rfuter...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Non, ce n'tait pas du tout le propos. Tu es conscient qu'on parle d'un sujet qui entre dans les sciences de la religion, et pas d'algbre de base ? Que tu le veuilles ou non, il ne suffit pas d'additionner deux donnes pour avoir tout compris. Non, tu n'as pas raison. Non, personne d'autre n'a raison. Et toi, pas plus que les autres, que a te plaise ou non. Se remettre en question != changer d'avis. Il s'agit de mettre ses propres convictions de ct pour essayer de comprendre le point de vue d'autrui. Tu n'as pas besoin de convaincre qui que ce soit, ni de te laisser convaincre.


Bah justement, les "sciences" de la religion....la science, c'est ce que l'on sait, ce dont ont peut tre le plus sr. Ce qui est objectivement vrai  un niveau de prcision donn.

La religion, c'est tout le contraire du vrai, c'est de l'hypothse fumeuse  laquelle on doit croire sans preuves, ce qui est le principe mme de la foi. Scientifiquement, on peut  la rigueur tudier les actes des croyants et en tablir l'Histoire, et encore, c'est souvent  base de "peut-tre" ou de "probablement". Par contre, le corpus principal de la religion chappe  la science, bien sr on peut essayer d'analyser scientifiquement et conclure forcment que c'est du vent), mais ce faisant on pche dj selon les critres de la religion qui exhortent  croire sans preuve ("bienheureux ceux qui n'ont pas vu et qui pourtant ont cru" vangile selon Jean 20:29; "ceci est le livre  propos duquel on ne peut pas douter" Coran 2:2). Comment mettre en oeuvre la science, dont le fondement est le doute, sur des textes qui interdisent de douter?

 moins, bien sr, de rejeter en bloc ces inepties de croyants. Mais ce n'est donc pas la science de la religion, qui ne peut pas exister, juste la rponse d'un scientifique  des affirmations insenses.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'est pas question de savoir ce que devraient faire les individus, juste de reconnatre, et de regarder, le cur autour duquel se construit le dogme : le Coran.


Essayez de faire pareil avec le Talmud, c'est plus violent que le Coran.




> Talmud, Iebhammoth 61a : Les juifs ont droit  tre appels hommes, pas les goyim.
> 
> Talmud, Kerithuth 6b p. 78 : Les juifs sont des humains, non les goyim, ce sont des animaux.
> 
> Talmud, Baba Mezia 24a: si un juif trouve un objet appartenant  un goyim, il nest pas tenu de le lui rendre 
> 
> Talmud, Choschen Ham 183, 7: Des juifs qui trompent un goy doivent se partager le bnfice quitablement.
> 
> Talmud, Abhodah Zarah 4b: Vous pouvez tuer un goy avec vos propres mains. 
> ...

----------


## Invit

> Bah justement, les "sciences" de la religion....la science, c'est ce que l'on sait, ce dont ont peut tre le plus sr. Ce qui est objectivement vrai  un niveau de prcision donn.
> 
> La religion, c'est tout le contraire du vrai, c'est de l'hypothse fumeuse  laquelle on doit croire sans preuves, ce qui est le principe mme de la foi. Scientifiquement, on peut  la rigueur tudier les actes des croyants et en tablir l'Histoire, et encore, c'est souvent  base de "peut-tre" ou de "probablement". Par contre, le corpus principal de la religion chappe  la science, bien sr on peut essayer d'analyser scientifiquement et conclure forcment que c'est du vent), mais ce faisant on pche dj selon les critres de la religion qui exhortent  croire sans preuve ("bienheureux ceux qui n'ont pas vu et qui pourtant ont cru" vangile selon Jean 20:29; "ceci est le livre  propos duquel on ne peut pas douter" Coran 2:2). Comment mettre en oeuvre la science, dont le fondement est le doute, sur des textes qui interdisent de douter?
> 
>  moins, bien sr, de rejeter en bloc ces inepties de croyants. Mais ce n'est donc pas la science de la religion, qui ne peut pas exister, juste la rponse d'un scientifique  des affirmations insenses.


J'ai l'impression qu'il y a confusion. Ou alors, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire ?
Les sciences de la religion sont une branche des sciences humaines qui tudie la place des religions dans la socit et la manire dont les religions sont perues par les individus, entre autres. Ce n'est pas une science exacte (o "on sait" des choses), ni mme de la thologie.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a confusion. Ou alors, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire ?
> Les sciences de la religion sont une branche des sciences humaines qui tudie la place des religions dans la socit et la manire dont les religions sont perues par les individus, entre autres. Ce n'est pas une science exacte (o "on sait" des choses), ni mme de la thologie.


Justement, ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est un abus de langage. La science, du Latin _scientia_, signifie savoir ou connaissance.  partir du moment o l'on ne peut pas savoir, il faut arrter de parler de science. Mme une science "inexacte", si elle est suivie correctement, doit aboutir  des rsultats vrais, juste imprcis (inexacts).

De plus, il y a une confusion je crois avec la science religieuse (_Christian Science_, etc) qui admet que la religion est vraie et raisonne  partir de cela. Les "scientifiques religieux" ont gnralement des opinions contraires  la science, bien que logiquement consistentes avec leurs prmices.

L'tude de la place de la religion dans la socit est vite faite: la poubelle de l'Histoire, avec le phlogistique et la dance de la pluie.

P.S. d'ailleurs, la religion n'est  la base qu'une superstition parmi d'autres. La distinction de la religion d'avec les "superstitions ordinaires" date des mouvements passionels, qui commencent avec les Hbreux on ne sait trop quand et se termine probablement avec la _bhakti_ hindouiste qui reforme les polythismes du sous-continent pour faire face  l'afflux de musulmans (et de chrtiens). Mais objectivement, cela ne fait que structurer et organiser la superstition religieuse, ce n'est pas une distinction fondamentale entre la religion et les autres superstitions.

----------


## Invit

> Justement, ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est un abus de langage. La science, du Latin _scientia_, signifie savoir ou connaissance.  partir du moment o l'on ne peut pas savoir, il faut arrter de parler de science. Mme une science "inexacte", si elle est suivie correctement, doit aboutir  des rsultats vrais, juste imprcis (inexacts).
> 
> De plus, il y a une confusion je crois avec la science religieuse (_Christian Science_, etc) qui admet que la religion est vraie et raisonne  partir de cela. Les "scientifiques religieux" ont gnralement des opinions contraires  la science, bien que logiquement consistentes avec leurs prmices.


Aaah, je ne connaissais pas cette science religieuse. a explique la confusion.
Concernant le terme "science", il est adquat ici galement,  partir du moment o on s'est (enfin) dcid  appliquer des dmarches plus rigoureuses dans l'tude des questions qui, mme si elles n'ont pas vraiment de rponses, mritent qu'on s'y intressent. Il s'agit quand mme d'un ensemble de savoirs et de connaissances, mme si ce n'est pas un savoir absolu (ou du moins, "moins absolu" qu'avec les sciences exactes), dans le sens o il est nuanc et en perptuelle volution. Je comprends ton point ton vue, mais le terme est quand mme largement utilis de cette manire.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Aaah, je ne connaissais pas cette science religieuse. a explique la confusion.
> Concernant le terme "science", il est adquat ici galement,  partir du moment o on s'est (enfin) dcid  appliquer des dmarches plus rigoureuses dans l'tude des questions qui, mme si elles n'ont pas vraiment de rponses, mritent qu'on s'y intressent. Il s'agit quand mme d'un ensemble de savoirs et de connaissances, mme si ce n'est pas un savoir absolu (ou du moins, "moins absolu" qu'avec les sciences exactes), dans le sens o il est nuanc et en perptuelle volution. Je comprends ton point ton vue, mais le terme est quand mme largement utilis de cette manire.


Je ne nie pas que l'on puisse adopter une dmarche scientifique en anthropologie au sens large, ni le terme de "sciences sociales" mme si souvent la recherche dans ce domaine manque de qualit, il est possible et certains le font d'tre rigoureux.

----------


## Neckara

> Et donc toi qui a lu le Coran et les hadiths, o sont les versets disant que le viol est accept et qu'il faut punir la victime ? Tu sais, ce qu'il fallait te demander pour y avoir droit, ce que j'ai donc fait.


Tu as dj donn toi-mme un des versets...
Mais bon, n'est pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir.




> points particuliers qui sont abords par des tonnes de liens sur le net, mais qui, comme ils ne vont pas dans ton sens, ne comptent pas.


J'ai aussi plein de liens pour dmontrer que la Terre est plate... cela ne la rend pas moins ronde pour autant...
Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est qu'on me convaincra *par l'argumentation*, pas en balanant le premier lien qui va dans ton sens.

Pour les deux points dont tu fais rfrences, j'ai donn suffisamment de dtails, mais comme a ne va pas dans ton sens... ben on l'ignore.




> On attend galement toujours un argument quelconque prouvant que les hadiths ne comptent pas, et qu'il n'y a que le Coran qui compte, en tant que verbatim de la parole de Dieu, en dehors du fait que Saint Neckara en a dcid ainsi.


C'est le dogme mme Islamique.




> Bizarrement, que cela soit les musulmans ou mme en l'occurrence un mec qui tudie l'histoire des religions, tout le monde a tout de mme l'air de s'accorder  dire que les Hadiths sont aussi importants que le Coran lui-mme (mme les intgristes), sauf toi, qui affirme le contraire,  base de rien encore une fois, on n'a que ta parole.


Ils sont importants parce qu'ils *aident*  interprter le Coran.
Le Coran n'en reste pas moins le texte  la base du dogme, que tu le veuilles ou non, que cela t'arranges ou non.




> Et ce que j'aime par dessus tout, c'est que X personnes te disent la mme chose, mais encore une fois, c'est tous les autres qui comprennent rien / s'expriment mal, mais jamais toi qui comprend mal bizarrement.


Et comme je l'ai dit, votre nombre ne prouve rien.
Il va falloir me pointer, et m'argumenter cela, plutt que de me dire "on est plus nombreux donc on a raison".




> Tu dois tre le premier spcimen d'Homo Perfectus !


Je n'ai jamais prtendu tre parfait.
Dcevant de t'en voir tomber aussi bas.




> Et ton dernier message me rpondant prouve exactement ce que je disais, tu sais tout mieux que tout le monde, tu ne te remets jamais en question, et c'est toujours les autres qui ont tord.


Non.

Ce n'est pas parce que *tu* n'arrives pas  avoir raison, que tout le monde a tord, et que j'ai toujours raison.




> Et le pire du pire, c'est que la, tu es en train de me reprocher  moi, enfin  nous, exactement tout ce que d'autres et moi-mme te reprochons  toi depuis X temps, on se croirait en maternelle "c'est pas moi c'est vous !"


Juste lass par votre propre hypocrisie.




> Les hadiths dit 'sahih', que l'on pourrait traduire par vridiques et vrifi (donc dont la chane de transmission ne comporte ni trou, ni aucun intervenant dont lhonntet pourrait tre remise en cause) , sont excessivement importants et aucun musulman ne saurait les ignorer.
> 
> Un exemple trs simple pour dmontrer cela est la prire, c'est dans le Coran que la prire rituelle nous est impose, mais il n'y fait pas mention sur la manire dont elle doit tre excute, ces prcisions nous sont apportes par les hadiths.
> Si ont voit aujourd'hui un milliard de musulmans prier de la mme manire (ou du moins trs similairement), ce n'est pas d au Coran, mais bien aux hadiths.
> On peut multiplier cet exemple trs largement sur des tas de sujets.


C'est bien ce que je disais, ils aident  la comprhension et  l'application du Coran.
De surcrot ils citent le Coran pour se donner une lgitimit.

Le Coran reste donc bien  la base du dogme.

Au passage, tu sais bien que les hadiths sont remplis de superstitions, et qui contiennent, comme la Bible, tout et son contraire, permettant au croyant de piocher dedans ce qui l'arrange.
Combien de musulmans chient correctement en respect avec ce qui disent les hadiths ? 




> D'autant plus que cet exemple de la prire tait crit noir sur blanc dans mon message de 10h38 citant le professeur en histoire des religions, mais comme je n'ai mis qu'un seul lien, d'un seul professeur (pour ne pas y passer des heures non plus), videmment, cela n'est pas un argument recevable par Neckara, d'ailleurs il y a de grande chance que ton tmoignage en tant que musulman non plus.


Oui... cela doit tre recevable sous le seul prtexte que cela t'arranges...

Si je n'acceptes pas le lien d'un professeur qui raconte de la merde sur la mmoire de l'eau, je ne vois pas au nom de quoi, j'accepterais ton lien plus que l'autre.
Sinon, c'est juste choisir arbitrairement les liens qui nous arrange, et comme par hasard, on retombera sur la conclusion qu'on voulait.




> Au final, on pourra dire ce que l'on veut, poster les liens que l'on veut de professeurs, d'experts ou de religieux islamistes, et tout ce qu'il faut, vu qu'il a dcid que seul le Coran faisait "foi" (haha), alors c'est comme a.


Et si je sors le lien d'un ex-religieux, un apostat, qui affirme le contraire, on fait quoi ?

De plus, ce que u ne comprends pas, c'est que l'important rside dans la *dmonstration*, pas dans le lien.
C'est  dire conduire ses raisonnements avec ses propres mots, plutt que de laisser d'autres penser pour soit.

D'ailleurs, tu es en train subtilement de faire un homme de paille en disant que j'affirme que "seul" le Coran fait "foi".
Ce n'est pas ce que je dis. Ce que je dis, c'est que le Coran est  la base du dogme, et est le seul verbatim de la parole du dieu, il a la priorit sur tout.

Les autres textes existent, mais n'ont pas du tout le mme statut et la mme force, et se contredisent entre eux, ce qui permet au croyant de piocher ce qui l'arrange, et de justifier ce qu'il veut justifier.

----------


## Neckara

@MiaowZedong
@Conan Lord

Je me greffe sur votre discussion.

Ce qui est problmatique avec la "science des religions" (sans parler de thologie), c'est que beaucoup de croyants vont s'y intresser afin d'apporter des preuves de leur religions, et vont finir par crer des pseudo-sciences, e.g. sur le dluge biblique,  rechercher des traces de ce dluge.

Il est effectivement possible d'avoir des approches scientifiques rigoureuses, historique, "sociologiques" (certaines trs rares personnes y arrivent), psychologique, etc.
On peut expliquer les mcanismes qui font que des personnes croient ce qu'elles croient, que ce soit e.g.  partir de biais de confirmations.
Ce qui va faire qu'elles vont se radicaliser, ou se dconvertir.
La Science, en progressant, va aussi expliquer des choses qui vont entrer en contradiction avec la religion e.g. ge de la Terre, Thorie de l'volution, et va donc rfuter les affirmations religieuses.


Pour les Sciences dtes "molles", on arrive  savoir, le problme, c'est que les conclusions se doivent d'tre trs nuances, et que les effets sont trs souvent probabilistes, c'est  dire que l'effet s'observe au niveau statistique, et non individuel.

----------


## el_slapper

@MiaowZedong : j'ai beau tre d'accord avec toi sur la vracit de la religion, tu est compltement hors sujet. La question(Neckara l'a rappel, et ses contradicteurs, athes ou croyants, sont rest sur cette mme ligne, merci  tous), c'est de mesurer l'influence du dogme religieux sur les comportements humains(des immigrs, en l'occurrence, c'est quand mme le sujet de base). Ma femme est chrtienne vanglique, vient d'un autre pays, elle est donc en plein dedans. Que sont Dieu n'existe pas plus que celui des musulman n'est pas la question. La question est de savoir si a change son comportement. 

Eh bien oui. Le dogme a plein d'impacts sur le comportement des gens. A force de rpter "tu ne tueras point" et autres "tu seras une pouse modle soumise  ton mari", a a un impact sur le comportement des gens.(ma femme est trs forte pour faire semblant d'tre soumise, et a me gonfle, mais c'est un autre sujet).

La question qui vient immdiatement aprs, c'est "est-ce que c'est suffisant comme prtexte pour les foutre dehors, ou,  minima, ne plus en accepter en rab?". Et c'est l qu'on a un dsagrment, on va dire. Moi, je pars du principe qu'on est tous humains, qu'on a tous des failles(moi le premier, si je commence la liste, demain on y est encore), et qu'une doctrine du genre, mme si je la considre comme globalement ngative, n'est pas suffisante pour discriminer  l'entre. Neckara n'est pas d'accord, et c'est son droit le plus strict. Aprs, qu'il ferme paralllement les yeux sur les doctrines chrtiennes, euh, comment dire...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bah justement, les "sciences" de la religion....la science, c'est ce que l'on sait, ce dont ont peut tre le plus sr. Ce qui est objectivement vrai  un niveau de prcision donn.
> 
> La religion, c'est tout le contraire du vrai, c'est de l'hypothse fumeuse  laquelle on doit croire sans preuves, ce qui est le principe mme de la foi. *Scientifiquement, on peut  la rigueur tudier les actes des croyants et en tablir l'Histoire, et encore, c'est souvent  base de "peut-tre" ou de "probablement".*


Mais c'est de a qu'il est question ici justement.

On n'est pas en train de discuter pour savoir si oui ou non Mahomet et Allah existe / ont exist, et tout le tralala.

On est plus dans la dfinition de ce qu'est un musulman au final, et tout ce foutoir dans cette discussion vient de a, ds le dpart, on n'est dj pas d'accord sur la dfinition, donc c'est clair que sur le reste, on risque pas de se comprendre. Et comme on ne sera de toutes faons jamais d'accord sur cette dfinition...

Je ne sais pas ce qu' rpondu Neckara dans son dernier message et je m'en moque, je prfre ne pas l'afficher pour ne pas repartir dans une rponse sans fin, mais ce qu'il oublie, c'est que mme si on considre le Coran comme pierre angulaire ou plus important que les hadiths, cela n'empche pas ceux-ci d'galement participer  diriger la faon de vivre des musulmans, et ce, de tous autant qu'ils sont.

Que cela soit les modrs ou les intgristes, sunnite ou chiite, mme si ils ne sont pas tous d'accord sur les hadiths  prendre en compte obligatoirement, ils en suivent tous, donc dire qu'il n'y a que le Coran qui dirige le dogme est faux. Oui les hadiths se basent sur le Coran pour le prciser mais pas que, il y a diffrents moments de vie de Mahomet qui ne sont pas dans le Coran, et qui figurent dans ces textes, comme expliqu par le professeur dans le lien que j'ai cit plus haut, ce sont des pans de vie de Mahomet, dont toute la vie et les actes sont senss tre vertueux et l'exemple  appliquer. Donc ils sont aussi  prendre en compte dans ce qui dirige la faon de vivre des musulmans. Je ne suis pas franchement certain qu'un musulman ne suivant que le Coran mais aucun hadiths (et donc prenant le risque de faire un truc interdit par ceux-ci et d'avoir des problmes ou que l'on considre qu'il ne respecte plus sa foi) puisse vraiment prtendre vivre sa foi en concordance complte "son dogme", surtout si la grosse majorit des musulmans vie en se basant sur ces hadiths. 

Notemment, Neckara nglige ce que disait yldiz, une partie des hadiths est considr comme "fiables" et ne sont remis en cause par personne (au sein des musulmans j'entends), du coup,  
je prends le risque de peut-tre trop m'avancer, en disant que les "bons" musulmans (toujours ce problme de dfinition d'o les guillemets), doivent suivre ces hadiths l, et donc par extension, ne base pas leur vie que sur le Coran, mais aussi sur les prcisions et les ajouts apports par ces hadiths. Aprs que Neckara balaye tout le contenu de ces hadiths, ce n'est qu'un choix arbitraire de sa part, et ne dfinit en rien la ralit des musulmans, et leur faon de vivre leur foi / suivre le dogme.

----------


## Neckara

> La question qui vient immdiatement aprs, c'est "est-ce que c'est suffisant comme prtexte pour les foutre dehors, ou,  minima, ne plus en accepter en rab?". Et c'est l qu'on a un dsagrment, on va dire. Moi, je pars du principe qu'on est tous humains, qu'on a tous des failles(moi le premier, si je commence la liste, demain on y est encore), et qu'une doctrine du genre, mme si je la considre comme globalement ngative, n'est pas suffisante pour discriminer  l'entre. Neckara n'est pas d'accord, et c'est son droit le plus strict.


Ce n'est pas ce que je dis.

Ce que j'ai initialement dit, c'est que les personnes revanchardes et radicales comme j'ai-oubli-son-pseudo, je n'en veux pas en France.
J'avais alors prcis que je n'avais rien contre les "musulmans modrs".




> Aprs, qu'il ferme paralllement les yeux sur les doctrines chrtiennes, euh, comment dire...


Cela est faux.
J'ai bien fait la confusion entre catholicisme et christianisme, et je l'ai reconnu.
En revanche, j'ai bien affirm que j'en reconnaissais l'existence en Amrique.

D'ailleurs l n'tait pas vraiment le sujet, puisqu'il tait question de la structure du dogme qui diffrait entre l'Islam et le catholicisme.

----------


## Neckara

> On est plus dans la dfinition de ce qu'est un musulman au final, et tout ce foutoir dans cette discussion vient de a, ds le dpart, on n'est dj pas d'accord sur la dfinition, donc c'est clair que sur le reste, on risque pas de se comprendre. Et comme on ne sera de toutes faons jamais d'accord sur cette dfinition...


C'est surtout qu'une fois que tu l'as compris, tu as continu  poser *ta* dfinition sur *mes* propos



D'ailleurs, j'en ai presque failli oublier l'existence des pays islamiques.
Faut croire que l-bas ce ne sont pas des "vrais" musulmans, et ce n'est pas la ralit vrai.
On s'en fout de ce que les musulmans l-bas pensent de leur dogme, on ne s'intresse qu' ceux de pays occidentaux




> Que cela soit les modrs ou les intgristes, sunnite ou chiite, mme si ils ne sont pas tous d'accord sur les hadiths  prendre en compte obligatoirement, ils en suivent tous, donc dire qu'il n'y a que le Coran qui dirige le dogme est faux.


Ah donc on peut slectionner les hadiths
Tiens a me rappelle quelque chose que j'ai dit




> Oui les hadiths se basent sur le Coran pour le prciser mais pas que, il y a diffrents moments de vie de Mahomet qui ne sont pas dans le Coran, et qui figurent dans ces textes, comme expliqu par le professeur dans le lien que j'ai cit plus haut, ce sont des pans de vie de Mahomet, dont toute la vie et les actes sont senss tre vertueux et l'exemple  appliquer.


Oui, cela est vrai.
N'avait-je pas justement parl de l'image du prophte dans des anciens messages ?

Pour les actes vertueux et l'exemple  suivre pouser une fillette de 6 ans, la violer  9, la battre, mentir  ses opposants et les tuer.
Super modle de vertu

Par ailleurs, cela en reste moins "fort" que le verbatim de la parole du dieu.




> Je ne suis pas franchement certain qu'un musulman ne suivant que le Coran mais aucun hadiths (et donc prenant le risque de faire un truc interdit par ceux-ci et d'avoir des problmes ou que l'on considre qu'il ne respecte plus sa foi) puisse vraiment prtendre vivre sa foi en concordance complte "son dogme", surtout si la grosse majorit des musulmans vie en se basant sur ces hadiths.


Il n'est pas question de ne suivre aucun hadiths




> Notemment, Neckara nglige ce que disait yldiz, une partie des hadiths est considr comme "fiables" et ne sont remis en cause par personne (au sein des musulmans j'entends), du coup,


Il n'empche que le Coran reste toujours plus fort.




> Aprs que Neckara balaye tout le contenu de ces hadiths, ce n'est qu'un choix arbitraire de sa part, et ne dfinit en rien la ralit des musulmans, et leur faon de vivre leur foi / suivre le dogme.


Et bien videmment, tu as vrifi que les citations que tu me proposaient taient tous des hadiths "authentiques" ?

Et encore une fois il n'a jamais t question de dfinir la "ralit des individus" arrte avec cet homme de paille, c'est fatiguant.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Eh bien oui. Le dogme a plein d'impacts sur le comportement des gens. A force de rpter "tu ne tueras point" et autres "tu seras une pouse modle soumise  ton mari", a a un impact sur le comportement des gens.(ma femme est trs forte pour faire semblant d'tre soumise, et a me gonfle, mais c'est un autre sujet)..


Bien sr que oui, le dogme impacte le comportement des croyants. C'est pour cela qu'il faut lutter contre la religion, de mme qu'on lutte contre les croyances en la sorcellerie et le cortge d'atrocits qui vont avec. D'ailleurs fondamentalement c'est la mme lutte, la lutte contre la croyance au surnaturel. Et idalement, ce serait une lutte mondiale. D'ailleurs, sur bien des points je me sens plus proche d'un athe Bangladais, Iranien ou Arabe que d'un Anglais dvot.




> On est plus dans la dfinition de ce qu'est un musulman au final, et tout ce foutoir dans cette discussion vient de a, ds le dpart, on n'est dj pas d'accord sur la dfinition, donc c'est clair que sur le reste, on risque pas de se comprendre. Et comme on ne sera de toutes faons jamais d'accord sur cette dfinition...


Pourtant il y a une dfinition simple et remise en cause par personne: un musulman croit en la _shahada_, la profession de foi. a doit d'ailleurs tre le seul point commun entre musulmans, et encore, les sunnites et chiites ne peuvent s'entendre sur le contenu de la _shahada_ ::ptdr::

----------


## Madmac

> Amusant de parler de proslytisme quand on met autant de zle pour dnigrer une religion...


Une religion qui incite  tuer les gens est un cult.




> Mouais, enfin vu que les musulmans taient au courant de l'expansion de l'univers y a 1400 ans (https://www.islamreligion.com/fr/art...e-du-big-bang/)  et qu'il ont t de brillants astronomes (entre autre: https://www.lhistoire.fr/l%C3%A2ge-dor-de-lislam ), y a sans doute mprise sur le continent et la religion...


La vrit est qu'ils se sont appropri le savoir de Zoroastre et la paternit de leur dcouverte.  Toutes leurs suppos invention se sont produit alors qu'ils occupaient. Maintenant tous ce qu'ils inventent sont des remdes  base d'urine de chameau.





> Ce n'est pas s'adapter a, c'est renier ses convictions, s'adapter, c'est se dbrouiller pour garder ses principes tout en restant en adquation avec notre environnement, typiquement pour un repas chez des amis non musulmans, ce serait tout simplement de les prvenir suffisamment tt  l'avance pour qu'ils prennent leur disposition, et si a venait  poser un problme, contourner le problme en les invitant chez toi.
> Et ce n'est pas uniquement le porc, mais bien toute viande n'ayant pas t abattue suivant le rite islamique, qui nous est interdit.
> 
> .



Non c'est sintgre et c'est la moindre des choses quand on dcide de vivre  l'tranger.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> @MiaowZedong : j'ai beau tre d'accord avec toi sur la vracit de la religion, tu est compltement hors sujet. La question(Neckara l'a rappel, et ses contradicteurs, athes ou croyants, sont rest sur cette mme ligne, merci  tous), c'est de mesurer l'influence du dogme religieux sur les comportements humains(des immigrs, en l'occurrence, c'est quand mme le sujet de base). Ma femme est chrtienne vanglique, vient d'un autre pays, elle est donc en plein dedans. Que sont Dieu n'existe pas plus que celui des musulman n'est pas la question. La question est de savoir si a change son comportement. 
> 
> Eh bien oui. Le dogme a plein d'impacts sur le comportement des gens. A force de rpter "tu ne tueras point" et autres "tu seras une pouse modle soumise  ton mari", a a un impact sur le comportement des gens.(ma femme est trs forte pour faire semblant d'tre soumise, et a me gonfle, mais c'est un autre sujet).


Non plus. 

Je pense qu'autant Neckara que moi, (et je pense les autres intervenants aussi) sommes tous d'accord pour dire que, peu importe la religion, le dogme impact les croyants, et pour rebondir sur la rponse de Miaow, qui du coup veut partir  la chasse aux religions, cela ne les impactent pas que de faon ngative, encore une fois, il ne faut pas voir que le ct ngatif des religions (mme si je n'adhre pas moi-mme au concept de foi et de croyance), il y a des "principes de vie" dans chacune d'entre-elles qui sont plus que sain  suivre pour vivre en communaut. Alors oui on peut suivre ces principes de vie sans tre croyant, mais puisqu'on parlait de l'impact du dogme, l o je veux en venir, c'est est-ce que ces croyants, auraient suivi ces "bons" principes de vie, si ils ne leur avaient pas t impos par le dogme de leur religion ?

Comme je l'ai dit juste avant, pour moi le dsaccord se situe sur ce qui fait parti du dogme exactement, comment on dfinit un musulman par rapport  a, et  partir de quel moment, on considre que le croyant qui n'applique plus que X% du dogme, sans tout suivre au pied de la lettre, n'est plus un musulman et donc, qu'est-ce qu'il est ?  


@Neckara (au cas o) : si jamais tu continues de rpondre  mes interventions, tu t'embte pour rien, tu es pass en liste noire en dbut d'aprs-midi, donc ne perds pas ton prcieux temps pour rien. Comme a en plus tu pourras dire que je choisis la solution de facilit en fuyant car je n'arrive pas  avoir le dernier mot, comme tu le dis  tout ceux qui abandonne le dbat avec toi.  :;): 

Et puis c'est aussi pour raison mdicale, nos changes et ton discours en lui-mme faisant monter ma tension, comme j'ai dj failli claquer cet t, comme on dit, mieux vaut prvenir que gurir, du coup je prfre m'pargner tout a.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pourtant il y a une dfinition simple et remise en cause par personne: un musulman croit en la _shahada_, la profession de foi. a doit d'ailleurs tre le seul point commun entre musulmans, et encore, les sunnites et chiites ne peuvent s'entendre sur le contenu de la _shahada_


C'est le 1er pillier de la foi musulmane en effet, et si on va voir sur wikipdia il y est dit :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chahada




> Rciter sincrement cette profession de foi ne suffit cependant pas  conduire le croyant au salut. Elle ne fait que le sortir de sa condition de rprouv, c'est--dire de pcheur exclu par Dieu du nombre des lus[rf. souhaite]. *Pour gagner le paradis, le musulman doit galement respecter les quatre autres piliers ou obligations canoniques que prescrit le Coran.*


Alors ne t'emballe pas Neckara, oui c'est les 5 pilliers dcrit dans le Coran, sauf que si on va voir la dfinition de ces 5 pilliers (toujours sur wikipdia) :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piliers_de_l%27islam




> Origines
> Tout musulman doit normalement respecter des obligations de culte pouvant prendre le nom de  piliers de l'islam  (arkān al-Islām)3. Si ces commandements sont d'origines coraniques, leur mise en place s'tend sur les premiers sicles de l'islam. Ainsi, la forme de la Chahada volue aprs la mort de Mahomet4 et certains aspects de la Salat sont encore discuts au IXe sicle5. Leur fixation au nombre de cinq fait rfrence *au hadith* selon lequel  L'islam est bti sur cinq piliers


Du coup, dj, c'est un hadith qui dfinit le nombre de pilliers, comme quoi, a doit quand mme compter un minimum  ::aie:: 

Et si on regarde ce que sont ces 5 pilliers :




> L'attestation de foi de l'unicit de Dieu et de la prophtie de Mahomet (chahada) ;
> Les cinq prires quotidiennes (salat) ;
> L'aumne (zakat) aux ncessiteux dans les proportions prescrites en fonction de ses moyens ;
> Le jene du mois de ramadan (saoum ou siyam), qui dure de l'aube au coucher du soleil ;
> Le plerinage  La Mecque (hajj), qui doit s'effectuer au moins une fois dans sa vie, si le croyant ou la croyante en a les moyens physiques et matriels.


La c'est pour les sunnites, aprs si on regarde chez les chiites, il y a des trucs en plus (dont effectivement le djihad mais pas chez tous, car il y a plusieurs sous-branches), mais rien en ce qui concerne la faon de traiter les femmes, sur la faon de considrer le viol, le mariage avec des enfants et autres (y'a mme pas un mot sur la bouffe halal, c'est pour dire).

Bref, pour tre un "bon" musulman, et aller au paradis, il ne faut que suivre cela au minimum, de ce que j'en comprends. Du coup au final, tout le reste du Coran, ET les hadiths, c'est des options au choix qui peuvent ventuellement te rapporter des points "foi" bonus, mais ne sont aucunement obligatoire ? (Je laisserais des musulmans confirmer ou infirmer, notamment yildiz, qui m'a l'air d'tre un des rares rguliers non troll  tre de cette confession).

Ou alors, on considre dans le 1er pillier que "L'attestation de foi de l'unicit de Dieu et de la prophtie de Mahomet", c'est respecter tout ce qu'a fait et dit Mahomet, mais dans ce cas l, autant ce qu'il y a dans le Coran ET les Hadiths (au moins ceux considrs comme "vrifis") non ?

----------


## Neckara

> Alors oui on peut suivre ces principes de vie sans tre croyant, []


Attention tout de mme, ces principes de vies n'ont pas t invent par la religions, contrairement  ce que les religieux voudraient nous faire croire.




> mais puisqu'on parlait de l'impact du dogme, l o je veux en venir, c'est est-ce que ces croyants, auraient suivi ces "bons" principes de vie, si ils ne leur avaient pas t impos par le dogme de leur religion ?


Le problme n'est pas tant de suivre des "bonnes choses", que d'tre capable de suivre n'importe quoi aveuglment.




> @Neckara (au cas o) : si jamais tu continues de rpondre  mes interventions, tu t'embte pour rien, tu es pass en liste noire en dbut d'aprs-midi, donc ne perds pas ton prcieux temps pour rien. Comme a en plus tu pourras dire que je choisis la solution de facilit en fuyant car je n'arrive pas  avoir le dernier mot, comme tu le dis  tout ceux qui abandonne le dbat avec toi.


Le refuge des faibles d'esprits.

Mais bon, cela fera toujours de la lecture pour les autres.




> Et puis c'est aussi pour raison mdicale, nos changes et ton discours en lui-mme faisant monter ma tension, comme j'ai dj failli claquer cet t, comme on dit, mieux vaut prvenir que gurir, du coup je prfre m'pargner tout a.


C'est grave cela, qu'une simple discussion te mette dans de tels tats.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Attention tout de mme


Je te retourne l'avertissement car :




> Le refuge des faibles d'esprits.


est une attaque personnelle et interdit par les rgles du forum, mais n'tant pas comme certains membres de cette communaut, je ne te signalerais pas  la modration.  :;): 

(oui je peux tout de mme afficher tes messages malgr la liste noire hein)

Edit: ah et puis faible d'esprit ou pas, c'est comme dans la vraie vie, tu ne peux pas dbattre indfiniment avec quelqu'un qui n'est pas d'accord avec toi, au bout d'un moment, tu as autre chose  faire, et tu rentres chez toi, du coup tu n'entends plus l'autre, et en plus, le lendemain et les jours suivants, tu n'es pas oblig de retourner poursuivre ce dbat sans fin avec cette personne.

Bah l, fais comme si j'tais rentr chez moi.  ::mouarf:: 

Edit2 : 




> J'ai dit que la liste noire est le refuge des faibles d'esprit, je n'ai rien dit quant  toi, personnellement.


Mais tu me dis a  moi, qui vient de te mettre en liste noire, et du coup, je ne dois pas du tout penser que tu me considre comme faisant parti des faibles d'esprit ? Je suis donc un des rares brillants esprits  mettre des gens en liste noire ? Tu prends vraiment les gens pour des cons en fait...

----------


## Neckara

> est une attaque personnelle et interdit par les rgles du forum, mais n'tant pas comme certains membres de cette communaut, je ne te signalerais pas  la modration.


Loup.

J'ai dit que la liste noire est le refuge des faibles d'esprit, je n'ai rien dit quant  toi, personnellement.


Tu vois, c'est, entre autre,  cause de ce manque de nuance que tu ne pourras jamais comprendre.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Non c'est sintgre et c'est la moindre des choses quand on dcide de vivre  l'tranger.


Vraiment?, je ne sais pas vu que je ne vis pas  l'tranger, mais quand j'irais je suivrais ton conseil avis.

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai dit que la liste noire est le refuge des faibles d'esprit, je n'ai rien dit quant  toi, personnellement.


Flicitations au grand champion du monde de mauvaise foi, alors l bravo !




> (oui je peux tout de mme afficher tes messages malgr la liste noire hein)


Mais est-ce vraiment utile ?
Les 10 pages de blabla striles ne sont elles pas suffisantes ? il y a au moins deux pages que tu as dit que tu ne rpondrais plus, mais tu continues, maintenant tu dis l'ignor mais tu affiche ses messages et rponds toujours, il faudrait peut-tre te dcider, non ?
C'est comme pour Ryu ou d'autres trolls tant qu'il y a quelqu'un pour rpondre il va continuer

----------


## Neckara

> Flicitations au grand champion du monde de mauvaise foi, alors l bravo !


Le fait e.g. d'utiliser le refuge des faibles d'esprit ne signifie pas tre un faible d'esprit, de mme la formulation ne signifie pas que seuls les faibles d'esprits utilisent ce refuge.
C'est d'ailleurs plus un reproche sur le comportement que sur l'essence de la personne.

D'ailleurs, cela sous-entendrait mme l'inverse, car le reproche existe car il est "anormal", or s'il tait "faible d'esprit", cela serait normal et attendu.


Vous n'allez tout de mme pas me reprocher votre manque de nuance.





> C'est comme pour Ryu ou d'autres trolls tant qu'il y a quelqu'un pour rpondre il va continuer


C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit, qui ici se comporte comme Ryu ?

Qui rpte encore et encore les mme choses malgrs les remarques qui lui sont adresss ?
Qui dforme les propos qu'il lit pour servir  sa cause ?
Qui pinaille inutilement puis se plaint que la conversation continue ?

----------


## halaster08

> Vous n'allez tout de mme pas me reprocher votre manque de nuance.


C'est vraiment une rponde de connard.
Attention ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle hein, juste une nuance.
D'ailleurs, cela sous-entendrait mme l'inverse, car le reproche existe car il est "anormal", or si tu tais "un connard", cela serait normal et attendu




> C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit, qui ici se comporte comme Ryu ?


Etant donn que je ne participait pas au "dbat", je ne pense pas que ce soit moi, donc non ce n'est pas l'hpital qui se fout de la charit.




> Qui rpte encore et encore les mme choses malgrs les remarques qui lui sont adresss ?
> Qui dforme les propos qu'il lit pour servir  sa cause ?
> Qui pinaille inutilement puis se plaint que la conversation continue ?


A part le ct plainte que la conversation continue car tu aimes a (c'est pas la premire fois qu'on te le reproche), c'est au moins autant toi que ton interlocuteur du "dbat" du moment

----------


## Ecthelion2

> il y a au moins deux pages que tu as dit que tu ne rpondrais plus, mais tu continues, maintenant tu dis l'ignor mais tu affiche ses messages et rponds toujours, il faudrait peut-tre te dcider, non ?


Ah mais c'est dcid, si je l'ai mis en liste noire, c'est justement car mme si j'avais dit ne plus vouloir lui rpondre, bah, quand le mec poste n'importe quoi en te faisant passer pour un con, tu as un peu du mal  ne pas rpondre, surtout quand le mec argumente  partir de sa propre opinion et essai de te coller tous les tords sur le dos, notamment ce que tu viens toi-mme de lui reprocher (et tu viens d'en faire toi-mme les frais, donc je ne t'apprends rien hein).

Mais depuis que je l'ai mis en liste noire, je ne lui ai rpondu que suite  son message avec l'attaque personnelle, sinon avant cela, je rpondais  MiaowZedong et el_slapper (mme si j'ai mentionn Neckara dans le message, parler de lui ne veut pas dire que je lui parle  lui ou que j'attends une rponse de sa part), j'ai affich les autres de ses messages mais je n'ai plus rebondi dessus.

----------


## David_g

> Permettre aux policiers de jouir pleinement de la lgitime dfense.


Oui je sais je vous coupe dans le dbat sur les musulmans mais je serais preneur de prcision sur ce point. que reproches tu  la lgitime dfense ? que faudrait il changer ? (Note: elle n'est pas  ma connaissance diffrente pour un policier ou pour un autre citoyen).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui je sais je vous coupe dans le dbat sur les musulmans mais je serais preneur de prcision sur ce point. que reproches tu  la lgitime dfense ? que faudrait il changer ? (Note: elle n'est pas  ma connaissance diffrente pour un policier ou pour un autre citoyen).


Si je ne me trompe pas, dans un cas de lgitime dfense actuellement, la rponse doit tre proportionnelle  l'agression (par exemple, si un mec t'attaque un main nue, et mme si c'est pour te dfendre, si tu te dfend avec une arme blanche ou une arme  feu, c'est considr comme disproportionn et donc tu peux toi aussi avoir des ennuis avec la justice). Bon aprs cela ne se rsume pas que  a, mais je suppose que c'est ce qui le gne le plus.

A mon avis, il veut que les forces de l'ordre puissent rpliquer (avec n'importe quel moyen) quand ils se font attaquer, et qu'ils ne soient plus sujet  cette limitation actuelle.

----------


## el_slapper

Sur ce sujet, c'est bien pour a qu'on a des _flashballs_ et autres _tasers_. Dont les policiers ont tendance  abuser, mais entre un abus de flashball(j'en ai vu) et un abus de 9mm, mon choix est vite fait. Le 9mm, a doit tre rserve aux cibles qui sont dangereuses  distance(i.e. qui ont des armes  feu) pour lesquelles les tasers et autres flashballs ne tapent pas assez loin.

----------


## Neckara

C'est surtout qu'en cas de lgitime dfense, le policier a les mdias, les politiques, et ses suprieurs qui lui tombent dessus.

Dans un mtier o on est amen  risquer sa vie, ne pas pouvoir la dfendre "sereinement", est une aberration.
Une seconde d'hsitation, cela peut signifier la mort du policier et de ses collgues.
N'tant pas capables de se dfendre, ils ne peuvent mme plus aller dans certains quartiers trop dangereux, ou doivent se limiter  des actions/oprations trs rapides.

Derrire, le policier manque de soutient et de reconnaissance, ce n'est pas pour rien que le taux de suicides dans cette profession est aussi leve.

----------


## David_g

> Si je ne me trompe pas, dans un cas de lgitime dfense actuellement, la rponse doit tre proportionnelle  l'agression


c'est une partie de la dfinition de la lgitime dfense qui ncessite aussi que cela soit dans le "mme temps". tu ne peux rpondre plus tard et tre en lgitime dfense (note j'ai coup le quote mais juste pour allger cette rponse)




> C'est surtout qu'en cas de lgitime dfense, le policier a les mdias, les politiques, et ses suprieurs qui lui tombent dessus.
> Dans un mtier o on est amen  risquer sa vie, ne pas pouvoir la dfendre "sereinement", est une aberration.
> Une seconde d'hsitation, cela peut signifier la mort du policier et de ses collgues.
> N'tant pas capables de se dfendre, ils ne peuvent mme plus aller dans certains quartiers trop dangereux, ou doivent se limiter  des actions/oprations trs rapides.
> 
> Derrire, le policier manque de soutient et de reconnaissance, ce n'est pas pour rien que le taux de suicides dans cette profession est aussi leve.


Oui, ok mais du coup cela signifie quoi pratiquement (enfin juridiquement) ta phrase ? 
Tu voudrais modifier quoi dans le code de la scurit intrieur (parce que je suppose que c'est bien celui ci qui te pose problme en soi) ou  la lgitime dfense.


EDIT : 




> ne pas pouvoir la dfendre "sereinement"


 :
je vais te choquer mais cela me parait normal de ne pas pouvoir tre serein quand on dfend sa vie (ou alors ton choix de mot est assez malheureux) et avoir une arme sur soi doit rester une responsabilit consquente.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui, ok mais du coup cela signifie quoi pratiquement (enfin juridiquement) ta phrase ?
> Tu voudrais modifier quoi dans le code de la scurit intrieur (parce que je suppose que c'est bien celui ci qui te pose problme en soi) ou  la lgitime dfense.


Je ne suis pas en train de faire une proposition de loi.
Sachant que pour cela, il faudrait faire des tudes d'impacts, interroger les concerns, mettre en place une commission parlementaire, etc.
De plus, la modification n'est pas ncessairement juridique, mais peut aussi tre hirarchique, comme un meilleur suivi/soutient des policiers, etc.

Je dis tout simplement qu'il faut donner les moyens aux policiers de faire leur travail, et de ne pas leur taper dessus parce qu'ils font leur travail.




> je vais te choquer mais cela me parait normal de ne pas pouvoir tre serein quand on dfend sa vie (ou alors ton choix de mot est assez malheureux) et avoir une arme sur soi doit rester une responsabilit consquente.


Oui, le choix de mot est malheureux, c'est pour cela que j'ai utilis des guillemets.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'tait de pouvoir se dfendre sans avoir  tergiverser des heures sur les consquences au simple fait de se dfendre, pouvant aller jusqu' la dcision de ne pas se dfendre. De redouter, aprs avoir fait son travail, la pression de la hirarchie, les journalistes qui vont s'emparer de l'affaire pour faire leur beurre, les politiques qui vont essayer d'en faire une affaire d'tat, etc.

----------


## Charvalos

> La lgitime dfense s'applique lorsqu'une personne commet un acte de dfense justifi en cas dagression. Elle permet que la personne ne soit pas condamne en justice pour cet acte qui est normalement puni par la loi.
> 
> La lgitime dfense, qui reste exceptionnelle, est reconnue si toutes les conditions suivantes sont runies :
> 
> La personne a agi face  une attaque  son encontre ou  lencontre d'un proche.
> L'attaque a entran une menace relle et immdiate : les menaces verbales ne constituent pas ce type de menaces.L'attaque doit galement tre injustifie : une rsistance violente  une arrestation par la police n'est pas un cas de lgitime dfense,L'acte de dfense tait ncessaire. Les violences commises devaient tre le seul moyen de se protger.Les moyens de dfense employs taient proportionns (Tirer avec une arme  feu face  un simple coup de poing n'est pas un cas de lgitime dfense.)La riposte est intervenue au moment de l'agression et non aprs.Arrter un voleur qui fuit aprs son dlit n'est pas un cas de lgitime dfense.
> 
> Cependant, certains actes sont prsums relever de la lgitime dfense, mme s'ils ne remplissent pas toutes toutes ces conditions :
> 
> ...


Honntement, je ne vois pas vraiment o est ton problme.

----------


## Neckara

> Honntement, je ne vois pas vraiment o est ton problme.


Il ne faut pas confondre la loi, son application, la raction de la hirarchie face  l'incident, la couverture mdiatique donne  l'incident, la rcupration politique, et le vcu de la victime ainsi que son combat pour faire reconnatre son droit.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Honntement, je ne vois pas vraiment o est ton problme.


Au contraire, la loi sur la lgitime dfense favorise beaucoup trop les policiers. Dans la loi, ce sont senss tre des anges dont la moindre action est irrprochable, alors que dans la ralit ce sont des connards fachos (pas tous, mais la plupart des policiers patrouillant sur la voie publique se comportent comme tels) obsds par le fait de se faire lcher le cul par les citoyens en proportion de ce qu'ils lchent eux-mme le cul des riches. Et a ne s'arrange pas avec l'Americanisation rampante de la police, que Neckara reprsente d'ailleurs assez bien avec son discours import de la droite US.

Par exemple, si tu resiste mme un peu  une arrestation injustifie, tu es passible de rebellion, outrage  agent, etc. Mais les policiers qui ont enfreint la loi en t'arrtant sans motif lgitime ne risquent rien. Il faut arrter de considrer les actes des policiers comme justifis et leur demander de tout prouver, systmatiquement.

----------


## Neckara

> Par exemple, si tu resiste mme un peu  une arrestation injustifie, tu es passible de rebellion, outrage  agent, etc.


Dj tu n'as pas  rsister.
Si tu considre que l'arrestation est injustifie, tu feras les procdures administratives aprs coup.




> Mais les policiers qui ont enfreint la loi en t'arrtant sans motif lgitime ne risquent rien.


Cela est faux.




> Il faut arrter de considrer les actes des policiers comme justifis et leur demander de tout prouver, systmatiquement.


Qu'on enregistre les interventions, je ne suis pas contre.

Mais qu'on leur demande de "tout prouver", c'est  dire d'alourdir encore l'aspect administratif de la profession et inverser la charge de la preuve, pour une profession dj assez difficile, c'est juste les empcher de faire leur travail de terrain.
Et c'est ainsi qu'on se retrouve avec des policiers ignorer des viols pour ne pas passer pour des "racistes" cf UK.

C'est juste de l'anti-police primaire  vouloir absolument les mettre en dfaut pour saisir le moindre prtexte afin de leur taper dessus.
Comment faire son mtier dans de telles conditions ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> MiaowZedong
> Au contraire, la loi sur la lgitime dfense favorise beaucoup trop les policiers


Pour la Marchausse ,la loi sur sur la lgitim dfense  cite par Charvalos ne peut s'applique  cause de son nonc mme qu' aux individus  isols  donc  un policier post  un carrefour...et encore car le fait dtre arm le met en tentation de s'en servir mme s'il est attaqu&  avec un couteau de cuisine !!!
Pour  des attaques en groupe ,donc collectives ,la Marchausse a toujours le dessus compte tenu de ses moyens et la lgitime dfense ne saurait tre invoque  ...Le tir aux canards ou les violences disproportionnes sur des manifestants qui protestent  tort ou  raison doit tre svrement puni !!!

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dj tu n'as pas  rsister.
> Si tu considre que l'arrestation est injustifie, tu feras les procdures administratives aprs coup.


Donc si un policier te prend ton portable et le brise parce que tu l'as film, tu le laisse faire? Sachant que tu ne sera jamais ddommag?

Si un policier n'aime pas ta tte ou ta tenue et dcide de te faire passer 24h en garde  vue (avec tout ce qui s'ensuit: interdiction de travailler dans la scurit, perte de revenu car tu es absent injustifi pour l'employeur, etc), sachant qu'encore une fois il y a zero ddommagement pour une garde  vue abusive, tu te laisse faire?





> Cela est faux.


L'arrestation abusive n'est mme pas reconnue par le droit Franais! En vertu de quoi tu veux qu'ils soient condamns? Il n'y a en France aucun recours contre une arrestation.



> Mais qu'on leur demande de "tout prouver", c'est  dire d'alourdir encore l'aspect administratif de la profession et inverser la charge de la preuve, pour une profession dj assez difficile, c'est juste les empcher de faire leur travail de terrain.


Au contraire, c'est toi qui inverse la charge de preuve! Le suspect tant  prsum innocent, le policier est donc coupable s'il ne peut pas prouver le bien-fond de ses actions. Si la police n'tait pas au-dessus de la loi, il n'y aurait aucun problme.



> Et c'est ainsi qu'on se retrouve avec des policiers ignorer des viols pour ne pas passer pour des "racistes" cf UK.


a n'a rien  voir. On parle justement de policiers qui ont dtruit des preuves pour satisfaire aux objectifs des politiques, c'est au contraire un cas de dlinquance policire qui aurait t vit si la police tait mieux contrle. Mais comme les policiers peuvent routinirement falsifier oudans ce casdtruire des preuves sans avoir, sauf trs exceptionellement,  rendre des comptes...

D'ailleurs, dans les affaires de _grooming gangs_, des violeurs ont t condamns, des politiciens ont t forcs de se demettre, des collectivits territoriales condamnes et mises sous tutelle...mais les policiers qui ont couvert les affaires? Eux n'ont rien eu, si ce n'est des promotions et des retraites confortables. Eux seuls, parmi tous les coupables, bnficient de l'impunit.

Si ce n'est pas la preuve qu'il faut fliquer les flics plus que nous ne le faisons, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.



> Comment faire son mtier dans de telles conditions ?


Correctement.

 Si un policier respecte la loi, il n'a rien  cacher.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a n'a rien  voir. On parle justement de policiers qui ont dtruit des preuves pour satisfaire aux objectifs des politiques


Voil. Ce n'est pas la police qui drive, mais le politique. Quand on veut tout rentabiliser, et donc mettre des objectifs chiffrs, sur la fonction publique, il ne peut y avoir que des drives. Remercions Sarkozy pour cette ide gniale. 

La police n'est pas exempte de tout reproche, certainement, mais je pense que le contexte leur est de moins en moins favorable. Quand on voit un policier qui se fait tabasser devant chez lui, parce qu'il est policier, c'est trs grave.  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La police n'est pas exempte de tout reproche, certainement, mais je pense que le contexte leur est de moins en moins favorable. Quand on voit un policier qui se fait tabasser devant chez lui, parce qu'il est policier, c'est trs grave.


C'est extrmement grave, et pas seulement pour la victime mais pour toute la police qui a manifestement perdu la confiance du peuple (et mme sa tolrance, dans certains quartiers...). Sauf que c'est la police qui doit tre au service du peuple, et non l'inverse, donc si on a atteint un tel point de tension entre les deux, c'est  la police de changer et de se remettre dans sa mission, c'est--dire au service du peuple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est extrmement grave, et pas seulement pour la victime mais pour toute la police qui a manifestement perdu la confiance du peuple (et mme sa tolrance, dans certains quartiers...). Sauf que c'est la police qui doit tre au service du peuple, et non l'inverse, donc si on a atteint un tel point de tension entre les deux, c'est  la police de changer et de se remettre dans sa mission, c'est--dire au service du peuple.


Je pense que c'est surtout une perte de repre de la part de la population (ou plutt une partie de la population). Le respect d aux institutions (le professeur, le policier, ...), et tout simplement le respect des autres. 

Un manque norme d'ducation d'une certaine population (qu'elle qu'en soit la raison). Quand des parents engueulent des profs parce que leurs enfants ont une mauvaise note, on est vraiment dans la drive. 

On va revenir sur un sujet sensible, mais quand une part de la population prfre respecter les rgles d'un dogme que celles de la Rpublique, c'est que cette dernire a chou quelque part. Et qu'il est temps de remettre les pendules  l'heure.

Alors, j'avoue ne pas avoir de solution miracle, et ce n'est pas mon rle, mais dj, si on avait une classe politique respectable, je crois que ce serait un bon dpart.  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Alors, j'avoue ne pas avoir de solution miracle, et ce n'est pas mon rle, mais dj, si on avait une classe politique respectable, je crois que ce serait un bon dpart.


Et une classe politique respectable qui, de prfrence, ne crache pas allgrement sur ses propres institutions pour gagner des voix.  ::aie:: 
Je parierais que remettre les effectifs de police qu'il y avait vers les annes 90/2000 (en les augmentant mme proportionnellement  l'augmentation de la population), et ne plus mener de croisade dans les mdias contre la suppose fainantise des enseignants aurait des rsultats assez miraculeux.
Pour ma part, ce que je constate tous les jours en bas de chez moi, c'est que les jeunes font tout ce qu'ils veulent (et encore, ces jeunes-l se contentent des conneries matrielles et n'attaquent pas les gens physiquement ni verbalement). Les flics ne leur disent jamais rien. Jusqu' ce qu'un beau jour, tous les 3 mois  peu prs, ils fassent une grosse descente muscle avec la BAC, tapent sur tout le monde, embarquent un ou deux parmi les plus vieux (22, 23 ans) et leur collent sur le dos toutes les conneries faites dans le quartier depuis les 3 mois. Ils prennent pour 15 ans. D'un point de vue chiffres, c'est nikel. D'un point de vue vie de quartier, c'est juste lamentable. D'un point de vue social galement, d'ailleurs. Les gamins de 13 ou 14 ans grandissent l-dedans,  22 ou 23 ans c'est ce qui les attend  leur tour.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je pense que c'est surtout une perte de repre de la part de la population (ou plutt une partie de la population). Le respect d aux institutions (le professeur, le policier, ...), et tout simplement le respect des autres. 
> 
> Un manque norme d'ducation d'une certaine population (qu'elle qu'en soit la raison). Quand des parents engueulent des profs parce que leurs enfants ont une mauvaise note, on est vraiment dans la drive. 
> 
> On va revenir sur un sujet sensible, mais quand une part de la population prfre respecter les rgles d'un dogme que celles de la Rpublique, c'est que cette dernire a chou quelque part. Et qu'il est temps de remettre les pendules  l'heure.
> 
> Alors, j'avoue ne pas avoir de solution miracle, et ce n'est pas mon rle, mais dj, si on avait une classe politique respectable, je crois que ce serait un bon dpart.


Je pense que tu confonds un peu tout. Dj, pourquoi je respecterais un policier? Il ne me respecte pas et se comporte souvent en milicien priv des riches, il fait partie d'une institution qui dysfonctionne, l'envole de la violence policire (+40% d'usages de l'arme  feu de 2016  2017!) est sans rapport avec la dlinquence...et quand le policier s'adresse  moi, il ne me respecte pas, il est malpoli, aggressif gratuitement (et a c'est en tant blanc, habill classique et sorti de la misre, dans un quartier pas "sensible"), il connait mal la loi et la mprise car pour lui, c'est lui qui fait autorit...

Alors bon, je nuance, il y a de bons policiers en 2018, tout comme en 1961 il y avait "un groupe de policiers rpublicains" pour dnoncer l'institution dans les journeaux. Le problme, c'est l'institution, qui est la mme aujourd'hui qu'en 1961 et la mme en 1961 que sous Vichy. Pas que Vichy ait invent grand-chose, Ptain a trouv une police dj trs 'fascisme-compatible' quand il est arriv au pouvoir. Et pendant tout ce temps la loi a volu et demande une police plus juste, mais l'institution policire n'a pas t nettoye depuis l'poque o massacrer les grvistes faisait partie de ses attributions "lgitimes", alors comment tre surpris qu'elle n'est pas en adquation avec la loi?

Quant aux politiques, que ce soit le politiquement correct pointe par Neckara ou encore l'arrt de la police de proximit en France par des politiciens qui mprisent pronfondement et la police et le peuple, ils ne sont certainement pas innocents.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme, c'est l'institution, qui est la mme aujourd'hui qu'en 1961 et la mme en 1961 que sous Vichy.


L-dessus, je ne suis pas sre, parce que a varie normment selon la zone gographique. Selon les endroits, ils ("ils" dans le sens trs gnral) sont juste btes, dans d'autres ils sont corrects, et dans d'autres encore ils sont carrment dangereux ! (Je veux dire, mme pour le quidam de base !) Je ne crois pas que a vienne de l'institution, mais peut-tre plus de la culture locale dans le mtier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dj, pourquoi je respecterais un policier?


Parce qu'il reprsente la Rpublique et l'tat.




> Il ne me respecte pas et se comporte souvent en milicien priv des riches, il fait partie d'une institution qui dysfonctionne, l'envole de la violence policire (+40% d'usages de l'arme  feu de 2016  2017!) est sans rapport avec la dlinquence...et quand le policier s'adresse  moi, il ne me respecte pas, il est malpoli, aggressif gratuitement (et a c'est en tant blanc, habill classique et sorti de la misre, dans un quartier pas "sensible"), il connait mal la loi et la mprise car pour lui, c'est lui qui fait autorit...


Je ne sais pas o tu vis, mais je n'ai jamais rencontr de tel policier.  :8O:

----------


## Neckara

> Donc si un policier te prend ton portable et le brise parce que tu l'as film, tu le laisse faire? Sachant que tu ne sera jamais ddommag?


Et tu gagneras quoi  lui coller une beigne ?
On n'est pas des sauvages.

Tu pars du postulat que tu ne seras jamais ddommag, j'ai de grands doutes vis  vis de cela.




> L'arrestation abusive n'est mme pas reconnue par le droit Franais! En vertu de quoi tu veux qu'ils soient condamns? Il n'y a en France aucun recours contre une arrestation.


Parce qu'il n'y en a pas besoin.

L'arrestation est une exception au droit, si les circonstances de cette exception ne sont pas respects, alors il y a bien infraction du droit.
La police tant du surcrot une Institution avec des organismes de contrles.
https://www.service-public.fr/partic...osdroits/F2546




> Au contraire, c'est toi qui inverse la charge de preuve! Le suspect tant  prsum innocent, le policier est donc coupable s'il ne peut pas prouver le bien-fond de ses actions. Si la police n'tait pas au-dessus de la loi, il n'y aurait aucun problme.


Non, tu confonds deux choses :
le procs du suspect ;le procs du policier.
Tu fais ici le procs du policier, ce dernier reste innocent jusqu' preuve du contraire.




> Correctement.
> 
>  Si un policier respecte la loi, il n'a rien  cacher.


Applique la mme logique  ton travail, et on verra combien de temps tu arriveras  tenir

Tu te rends compte de la pression  avoir en permanence une pe de Damocls au-dessus de la tte, en ayant des personnes qui scruteront tes moindres faits et gestes pour se servir du premier prtexte venu pour te descendre avec un arrire-got de sadisme ?

Tu te rends compte de ce qu'est dj le mtier de policier, et des taux de suicides qu'on retrouve dans cette profession ?
Comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas contre de filmer les intervention, mais essayer  tout prix de les prendre en dfaut juste pour le plaisir de leur taper dessus simplement parce qu'ils reprsentent l'autorit, ce  quoi certains sont allergiques.





> Je pense que c'est surtout une perte de repre de la part de la population (ou plutt une partie de la population). Le respect d aux institutions (le professeur, le policier, ...), et tout simplement le respect des autres.
> 
> Un manque norme d'ducation d'une certaine population (qu'elle qu'en  soit la raison). Quand des parents engueulent des profs parce que leurs  enfants ont une mauvaise note, on est vraiment dans la drive.


+1




> Dj, pourquoi je respecterais un policier?


Parce que tu es une personne civilise, et pas un sauvage.




> Il ne me respecte pas []


Et pourquoi il te respecterais si toi-mme estime que tu ne dois pas le respecter au simple prtexte qu'il ne te respecte pas ?




> et se comporte souvent en milicien priv des riches


Ah bon ?




> et quand le policier s'adresse  moi, il ne me respecte pas, il est malpoli, aggressif gratuitement (et a c'est en tant blanc, habill classique et sorti de la misre, dans un quartier pas "sensible")


Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de problmes avec des policiers.

Quel est aussi ton comportement ?
C'est sr que si tu commences  le traiter de milicien  la solde du grand Capital, a commence dj mal.




> Le problme, c'est l'institution, qui est la mme aujourd'hui qu'en 1961 et la mme en 1961 que sous Vichy. Pas que Vichy ait invent grand-chose, Ptain a trouv une police dj trs 'fascisme-compatible' quand il est arriv au pouvoir. Et pendant tout ce temps la loi a volu et demande une police plus juste, mais l'institution policire n'a pas t nettoye depuis l'poque o massacrer les grvistes faisait partie de ses attributions "lgitimes", alors comment tre surpris qu'elle n'est pas en adquation avec la loi?


Les personnes qui travaillaient dans la police en 1961 sont  la retraite, et ce depuis dj quelques temps

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Parce qu'il reprsente la Rpublique et l'tat.


Et moi je fais partie du peuple, qu'il sert, qui est la Rpublique et possde l'tat. Enfin, dans la thorie du moins.

Et Brexit oblige, je suis naturalis Franais, l'tat c'est moi  ::king::  enfin une trs petite partie de l'tat





> Je ne sais pas o tu vis, mais je n'ai jamais rencontr de tel policier.


C'est quand la dernire fois que tu as t contrl dans le metro?




> L-dessus, je ne suis pas sre, parce que a varie normment selon la zone gographique. Selon les endroits, ils ("ils" dans le sens trs gnral) sont juste btes, dans d'autres ils sont corrects, et dans d'autres encore ils sont carrment dangereux ! (Je veux dire, mme pour le quidam de base !) Je ne crois pas que a vienne de l'institution, mais peut-tre plus de la culture locale dans le mtier.


Je ne sais pas, je les ai trouv extrmement dtestables (globalement, en tant qu'institution) dans deux pays diffrents, par contre il y a des diffrence individuelles, ce ne sont pas (encore?) des robots.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jon Shannow
> 
> La police n'est pas exempte de tout reproche, certainement, mais je pense que le contexte leur est de moins en moins favorable. Quand on voit un policier qui se fait tabasser devant chez lui, parce qu'il est policier, c'est trs grave.


C'est gravement grave et a ncessite de reformer tout le corps de police  neuf !!!
En Algrie ,en 1989 ,la rgion  kabyle  a exige du gvt  de retirer tous les gendarmes stationns (les gendarmeries taient assiges) chez eux et ne reconnaissait que l'autorit  police ou militaire !!!

Cela  cause  des drives constates dans ce corps en rgion kabyle et ailleurs : en plus de la corruption au grand jour, p.v,emprisonnements ,fourrires arbitraires, et meurtres de citoyens dans les geles y compris des mineurs !!!..

Le  gvt  a procd  la refonte du corps petitement : mise  la reforme anticipe,retraite anticipe pour purger le "corps malade" et recrutement de nouveaux cadres et recrues en masse, et  bourrage de crane  sur les droits  des citoyens en mme  que de nouveaux rglements svres sur les droits de citoyens qui rend passible  de rvocation immdiate tout gendarme ayant commis des violences extrmes sur un citoyen  sans prjudices des poursuites civiles et pnales !!!

----------


## ShigruM

oui enfin au del de la loi et de la police il y'a aussi le coran qu'il faut suivre.

la foi est un lment important pour moi et pour mme tous musulman qui se respecte. La religion musulmane apporte la civilisation et se substitue assez bien  une loi impos par les riches et par une quelqu'onque force militaire (police, arme...)

ce que dit le coran c'est le bon sens mme, comme ne pas tuer (sauf si la situation l'exige), ne pas torturer...etc. nous ne sommes pas un peuple barbare

----------


## Neckara

> la foi est un lment important pour moi et pour mme tous musulman qui se respecte. La religion musulmane apporte la civilisation et se substitue assez bien  une loi impos par les riches et par une quelqu'onque force militaire (police, arme...)
> 
> ce que dit le coran c'est le bon sens mme, comme ne pas tuer (sauf si la situation l'exige), ne pas torturer...etc. nous ne sommes pas un peuple barbare


Oui comme le droit de battre sa femme, d'pouser des filles prpubres, massacrer les incroyants

Je prfre encore la loi impose par les riches, o au moins je suis libre, libre dans mon expression, libre dans ma croyance, etc.

----------


## Madmac

> Vraiment?, je ne sais pas vu que je ne vis pas  l'tranger, mais quand j'irais je suivrais ton conseil avis.


Bien la mprise est assez normale. Peu de gens, en Occident et dans les pays civiliss, admirent des meurtriers, les violeurs, les pdophiles, les voleurs. Et encore moins, les gens qui sont les quatre  la fois. Et qu'en plus qui les considrent comme des exemples d'homme parfait. Comme tous les peuples, nous avons nos idiots, mais en gnral, pas assez idiots  pour s'afficher comme tel. Mais il existe des exceptions ...   ::ptdr::

----------


## yildiz-online

> Bien la mprise est assez normale.


Effectivement, quand on ne sait pas de quoi on parle, mprises, erreurs, diffamations, jugements htifs sont monnaie courante, c'est effectivement le propre des idiots dont tu as si bien parl, merci dillustrer.




> Peu de gens, en Occident et dans les pays civiliss, admirent des meurtriers, les violeurs, les pdophiles, les voleurs. Et encore moins, les gens qui sont les quatre  la fois. Et qu'en plus qui les considrent comme des exemples d'homme parfait.


Encore une fois merci du conseil, je me garderais bien d'viter de tels individus fort peu recommandables.




> Comme tous les peuples, nous avons nos idiots, mais en gnral, pas assez idiots  pour s'afficher comme tel. Mais il existe des exceptions ...


Je vois a, oui.

edit: typo

----------


## Neckara

> Effectivement, quand on ne sait pas de quoi on parle, mprises, erreurs, diffamations, jugements htifs sont monnaie courante, c'est effectivement le propre des idiots dont tu as si bien parl, merci dillustrer.


Tu me rappelles  quel ge la petite Acha a t consomme par le prophte ?
Tu me rappelles comment le prophte a financ son culte ?

J'adore la faon que vous avez de nous prendre pour des cons.

----------


## Jipt

> Oui comme le droit de battre sa femme, d'pouser des filles prpubres, massacrer les incroyants


Ce matin je suis d'humeur  me faire l'avocat du diable, alors rappelons d'abord un proverbe bien connu dans ces pays  babouches et djellaba :
_Bats ta femme tous les matins, si tu ne sais pas pourquoi, elle, elle le sait._

Comme il n'y a pas de fume sans feu, il y a peut-tre un fond de vrit l-dessous, pas encore dcouvert.
Ou alors c'est une erreur de traduction, et quand on lit "femme" il faut comprendre "tapis" ?  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, les filles pr-pubres c'est comme quand on achte une marcotte de raisin, il faut la mettre en terre puis patienter pendant quelques annes avant de pouvoir rcolter, c'est l'cole de la patience.

Quant au massacres des incroyants, je ne crois dans ce domaine qu'on ait de leons  donner, on est ici parfaitement capables de massacrer croyants, incroyants, animaux, environnement, tout, quoi, et aussi parfaitement capables de nous massacrer entre nous ainsi que d'entretenir des conflits pour enrichir les riches, dont tu prfres la loi. Chacun ses gots...




> je suis [] *libre* dans ma *croyance*


Tu ne sens pas comme une opposition dans ces quelques mots ?

Allez, je m'en vais vite, qu' partir de ces malheureuses petites lignes tu vas encore nous pondre un pav de plusieurs pages, dcortiquant mot  mot ma prose pourtant claire.
 ::coucou::

----------


## yildiz-online

> Tu me rappelles  quel ge la petite Acha a t consomme par le prophte ?


Oui, un ge fort jeune en effet, cependant je me permettrais d'ajouter certains dtails que vous vous plaisez  occulter:

Tout d'abord, la nubilit (donc l'ge  partir duquel on considre une personne tant en age de se marier), est fort diffrent suivant poques et rgions, vouloir l'adapter  nos standards actuels n'a aucun sens.
Dans l'Empire romain, sur lequel est en partie bas la culture occidentale, la nubilit pour une fille tait de 12ans, et les mariages avec diffrence d'age TRES importante etait courant si on en croit L'Histoire du mariage de Sabine Melchior-Bonnet et Catherine Salles
Je me permettrais galement de citer la loi Franaise de 1792, appliquant l'age du mariage lgal  13 ans pour les filles, a fait jeune aussi... Mais je suppose que pour les gentils franais, a passe.

Ensuite, la "pauvre" Aicha eut un sort si triste, que toute sa vie ne fut que mlancolie et regret, ah non pardon, 

En fait elle devint une femme de caractre qui fut  la fois:
-Une pouse aimante, elle jalousait particulirement la dfunte Khadija pour laquelle le prophte avait gard de l'affection et en parlait comme tel.
-Une enseignante reconnue, elle tait souvent consulte, durant le vivant et aprs la mort de prophte sur la manire de vivre la religion.
-Une dirigeante, elle conduit une arme sur Mdine car elle ne reconnaissait pas le pouvoir politique en place.

Continue  la faire passer pour une victime, et pourtant, elle a eu plus de courage et de dtermination que bien des gens, et c'est pour cela qu'on devrait se rappeler d'elle.





> Tu me rappelles comment le prophte a financ son culte ?


Tout  fait, donc durant 10 les premiers musulmans ont t perscutes, chasss de leurs maisons et eurent leurs bien confisqus, ils migrrent donc vers la ville de Mdine pour y trouver secours, de l ils s'organisrent donc l'attaque d'une caravane de la Mecque, qui pour rappel leurs avait confisqu biens et habitations, ce qui fut leur moyen de financement originel.




> J'adore la faon que vous avez de nous prendre pour des cons.


Je trouve ton manque de recherche et tes conclusions htives, bases uniquement sur une option personnelle particulirement affligeante pour quelqu'un se vantant de suivre des mthodes scientifiques.
Et donc, vu l'nergie dbordante que tu met pour faciliter cette tche, tu avoueras que c'est tenant.

----------


## Jipt

Ne donne pas le bton pour te faire battre :



> Tout  fait, donc durant 10 les premiers musulmans ont t perscutes,


10 secondes ? 10 sicles ? 10 quoi...

(_koi_ -- private joke,  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Neckara

> Tout d'abord, la nubilit (donc l'ge  partir duquel on considre une personne tant en age de se marier), est fort diffrent suivant poques et rgions, vouloir l'adapter  nos standards actuels n'a aucun sens.


Sauf qu'on parle du prophte, le modle intemporel et divin

Donc c'est le modle  suivre mais pas totalement juste les bouts qui nous arrangent ?




> Dans l'Empire romain, sur lequel est en partie bas la culture occidentale, la nubilit pour une fille tait de 12ans, et les mariages avec diffrence d'age TRES importante etait courant si on en croit L'Histoire du mariage de Sabine Melchior-Bonnet et Catherine Salles
> Je me permettrais galement de citer la loi Franaise de 1792, appliquant l'age du mariage lgal  13 ans pour les filles, a fait jeune aussi... Mais je suppose que pour les gentils franais, a passe.


C'est toujours le *double* de 6 ans et d'au moins 3 ans de plus que 9 ans.

Je ne trouve pas d'indication de l'ge lgal en Arabie au temps du prophte. Cependant, pour l'empire byzantin (qui est pas trop loin et qui a exist en ce temps), l'ge semblait tre de 12 ans (hritage de l'empire romain). Donc mme pour l'poque, 6 ans, c'est quand mme peu.

Bizarre qu'un prophte intemporel et universel, guid par un dieu, n'ai pas eu connaissance des ges de mariage lgal de ses voisins.
 moins qu'il n'en ai eu connaissance, mais ai considr qu'il n'avait pas  suivre ces ges ?

 noter aussi que 12 ans marque la fin de la priode de la premire manifestation de la pubert.




> Continue  la faire passer pour une victime, et pourtant, elle a eu plus de courage et de dtermination que bien des gens, et c'est pour cela qu'on devrait se rappeler d'elle.


Je prends note, on peut donc battre et violer des fillettes, c'est bon,  condition qu'elle finisse par, entre autre, syndrome de Stockholm, endoctrinement, et conditionnement,  faire des grandes ralisations ?

Sur ce, vous m'excuserez, je vais faire un tour  l'cole maternelle du coin.




> Tout  fait, donc durant 10 les premiers musulmans ont t perscutes, chasss de leurs maisons et eurent leurs bien confisqus, ils migrrent donc vers la ville de Mdine pour y trouver secours, de l ils s'organisrent donc l'attaque d'une caravane de la Mecque, qui pour rappel leurs avait confisqu biens et habitations, ce qui fut leur moyen de financement originel.


Prends-moi pour un con.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...ons_de_Mahomet





> Je trouve ton manque de recherche et tes conclusions htives, bases uniquement sur une option personnelle particulirement affligeante pour quelqu'un se vantant de suivre des mthodes scientifiques.
> Et donc, vu l'nergie dbordante que tu met pour faciliter cette tche, tu avoueras que c'est tenant.


Je vois a, en effet.
C'est vraiment mon manque de recherche qui est problmatique, ou au contraire, ma trop grande recherche qui fait que je peux pointer sur des lments qui vous mettent en difficults, ce  quoi vous avez peine  rpondre, ne contraignant soit  des rponses vagues du type "tu sais pas tout", ou  des tentatives de justifications ridicules.

----------


## Ecthelion2

J'espre pour ceux qui pleurent sur le sort des forces de l'ordre, que vous n'y incluez pas les CRS, car vu les dbordements de ces derniers jours, ils ne risquent pas de gagner en sympathie...  ::ptdr:: 


Gazage et coups sur des personnes g(e)s, gazage de bouche de mtro sans gilets jaunes (ils taient content les citoyens coincs dans le mtro avec les yeux et la gorge dfoncs), coups et blessures sur journalistes, blessures provoques par le jet des grenades lacrymos directement sur les gens (dont notamment un ancien policier qui manifestait qui a t bless), etc. etc.

Et non, ils n'taient pas en lgitime dfense hein, tous les cas que je cite l ont eu lieu dans des manifestations pacifistes (voir mme sans manifestants pour le cas du mtro  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'pouser des filles prpubres


C'tait une autre poque, une autre culture...
Pdrastie



> Au sens gnral, la pdrastie est prsente dans de nombreuses cultures au fil des sicles : la Grce et la Rome antiques, les Celtes, le Japon, la Chine, l'Ocanie, l'Italie pendant la Renaissance.


En France aujourd'hui la majorit sexuelle est  15 ans :
Majorit sexuelle en France



> En France, bien que le terme soit inexistant dans le Code pnal, le concept de majorit sexuelle (ge  partir duquel un mineur civil peut entretenir une relation sexuelle avec un adulte, sans que cet adulte commette une infraction pnalement rprime) est dispos dans larticle 227-25 rprimant latteinte sexuelle sur mineur (il ltait entre 1832 et 1994, dans lancien Code pnal,  larticle 331, rprimant lattentat  la pudeur), qui la fixe par principe  15 ans (en droit,  mineur de quinze ans  signifie  individu de moins de quinze ans ) pour les relations htrosexuelles et homosexuelles :


Aprs il y a des histoires d'atteinte sexuelle sur mineur ou je sais pas quoi.
RECIT. "Atteinte sexuelle" sur mineure de 11 ans : l'affaire qui illustre les dbats sur l'ge du consentement



> Les parents d'une jeune fille de 11 ans ont port plainte pour viol contre un homme de 28 ans, mais le parquet n'a retenu que le dlit d'"atteinte sexuelle". Le procs se tient mardi  Pontoise. Franceinfo revient sur ce faits divers qui est remont jusqu' l'Elyse.


Un gars de 28 ans  couch avec une fille de 11 ans et  un moment la justice a dit "ce n'est pas un viol, c'est une atteinte sexuelle".
Et l c'est beaucoup plus choquant que Mahomet dans les annes 600 en Arabie ou je sais pas o.

ge d'Acha lors de son mariage



> Selon les sources religieuses sunnites du corpus du Hadith, Acha avait 6 ou 7 ans quand elle sest marie  Mahomet et le mariage ne fut pas consomm avant qu'elle n'atteigne la pubert  l'ge de 9 ou 10 an, vers 623.
> 
> Quelques sources traditionnelles sont en dsaccord. Ibn Hicham crit dans la biographie de Mahomet quelle aurait pu avoir 10 ans lors de la consommation. Ibn Khallikan, alors quIbn Sa'd al-Baghdadi, citant Hisham ibn Urwah, soutient quelle avait 9 ans au mariage et 12 ans lors de la consommation.
> 
> Au xxe sicle, lcrivain pakistanais Muhammad Ali conteste le hadith rapportant quAcha tait jeune, amenant plutt une nouvelle interprtation dhadith compil par Mishkat al-Masabih, qui pourrait indiquer quAcha aurait eu environ 19 ans au moment du mariage.
> 
> Peu dautres sources offrent plus dinformation sur lenfance dAcha. *Les mariages denfants ntaient pas rares en plusieurs endroits  cette poque, incluant lArabie.*


C'est pas clair cette histoire...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> ge d'Acha lors de son mariage
> 
> C'est pas clair cette histoire...


C'est pas clair, et pourtant, aucun ne parle de mariage consomm  6 ans, seulement du mariage  cet ge, comme quoi, les recherches de Neckara... (sur lesquelles encore une fois, il n'apporte aucun lment en dehors de SA parole, remarque,  force de faire des recherches sur le Coran, il commence peut-tre  se prendre pour un prophte  ::aie:: )

Alors oui, 9 ou 10 ans (pour ceux qui indiquent l'ge le plus jeune), ce n'est pas beaucoup mieux, mais on est dj plus prs des 12 ans, qui semblait la norme  l'poque (ce qu'il ne dnonce pas plus que cela). 


D'ailleurs, bien malin qui pourrait dire quel ge elle avait vraiment  ce moment l, car rien que ses dates de naissances et de dcs sont dans le flou total, et ne font pas l'unanimit.




> Biographie
> Naissance	
> *Vers 605 ou 614*
> La Mecque


Entre 605 et 614, a fait quand mme 9 ans d'carts hein... Si elle est ne en 605, elle avait 18 ans lors de la consommation du mariage...


Bref, affirmer des choses comme sr et certaines, alors que X sources se contredisent, a sent quand mme le biais de confirmation qui lui a fait choisir la version qui allait le plus dans son sens, en occultant tout le reste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, affirmer des choses comme sr et certaines, alors que X sources se contredisent, a sent quand mme le biais de confirmation qui lui a fait choisir la version qui allait le plus dans son sens, en occultant tout le reste.


Bon aprs mme si Mahomet a couch avec sa femme quand elle avait 13 ans, qu'est-ce que a peut faire ?
C'tait en 600 en Arabie...
L-bas l'amour n'existe, les mariages sont des arrangements comme en Inde.
Si a se trouve il l'a mari pour rendre service  quelqu'un... On sait pas.

Aujourd'hui il y a des gens (certains sont ministre) qui font du tourisme sexuel en Thailande ou au Maroc.
 Marrakech, un ex-ministre s'amuse



> La loi du silence peut aussi couvrir des crimes  l'tranger. Il y a quelques annes, des policiers de Marrakech effectuent une descente nocturne dans une villa de la palmeraie o une fte bien spciale bat son plein. *Les participants, des Franais, sont surpris alors qu'ils s'amusent avec de jeunes garons.* Comme il se doit, la police embarque les adultes pris en flagrant dlit. Parmi eux, un personnage proteste avec vhmence. Au commissariat, son identit est confirme: il s'agit d'un ancien ministre franais.


Ferry et le ministre pdophile : "Ce n'est pas Jack Lang"



> La sortie de Luc Ferry sur les probables relations pdophiles d'un ancien ministre franais au Maroc ne concerne pas le socialiste Jack Lang, ont confirm plusieurs mdias. Le philosophe a tent mercredi de nuancer ses propos.


Est-ce que l'INA a fait disparatre les propos de Daniel Cohn-Bendit sur la sexualit des enfants ?



> Vous savez que la sexualit dun gosse cest absolument fantastique. Faut tre honnte srieux. Moi jai travaill avec des gosses qui avaient entre 4 et 6 ans. Ben vous savez quand une petite fille de 5 ans, 5 ans et demi commence  vous dshabiller, cest fantastique parce que cest un jeu rotico-maniaque.


Apologie de la pdophilie - France



> Le Monde et Libration, journaux orients  gauche, contribuent  la diffusion de ces ides, en publiant des ptitions lies au sujet, des lettres, ou des entretiens avec des pdophiles rapportant leur exprience. Des ptitions contre la majorit sexuelle sont publies en France. La plus clbre, publie dans Le Monde du 26 janvier 1977, et relaye galement par Libration, concerne  l'affaire de Versailles  : trois hommes ont alors comparu devant la cour dassises de Versailles pour  attentats  la pudeur sans violence sur mineurs de 15 ans , ce qui  l'poque tait qualifi comme un crime, et pour avoir pris en photo leurs  partenaires . Leurs trois ans de dtention prventive suscitent une ptition de soutien, signe par diverses personnalits publiques : le texte affirme que les enfants n'ont subi  aucune violence , et quils taient  consentants , ajoutant :  Si une fille de 13 ans a droit  la pilule, cest pour quoi faire ?  et  trois ans pour des baisers et des caresses, a suffit . Parmi les signataires figurent Louis Aragon, Francis Ponge, Roland Barthes, Simone de Beauvoir, Gilles Deleuze, Andr Glucksmann, Guy Hocquenghem, *Bernard Kouchner*, *Jack Lang*, Gabriel Matzneff, Catherine Millet, Jean-Paul Sartre, Ren Schrer et Philippe Sollers


======
Bref !
On essaie de monter les franais, contre les franais musulmans.
Plus des gens critiqueront l'islam plus les musulmans se radicaliseront.
Parce que c'est comme a que l'humain fonctionne.
Plus on attaque quelque chose plus a le renforce.

Par exemple les francophones ont Canada sont encercl par des anglophones, du coup ils deviennent hyper pro Franais, ils disent "Arrt" au lieu de dire "Stop".
Parce qu'ils sont menac, ils peuvent disparaitre, donc a donne envie de se dfendre.

Il peut y avoir un islam de France.
Il faut juste que les musulmans acceptent de vivre  la Franaise  ::P: 
Ils ne peuvent pas faire de caf ou de piscine rserv aux hommes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bon aprs mme si Mahomet a couch avec sa femme quand elle avait 13 ans, qu'est-ce que a peut faire ?
> C'tait en 600 en Arabie...


Pour la trs grosse majorit des gens, tout le monde s'en fou, les seuls que a gne, c'est ceux comme Neckara qui pensent que les musulmans font tout ce qu'il y a crit dans le Coran et ce qu'a fait Mahomet,  100%  l'identique, et donc que pleins de musulmans se marient et couchent avec des filles de 6 ans.

Sachant que dj pour Mahomet, on n'est pas capable de dire si c'est vrai ou pas, et que les Hadiths contredisent cet ge de "consommation du mariage". 


Mais bon, contrairement  Neckara, on n'a pas lu et tudi le Coran en profondeur nous...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tout cela est sans intrt, en fait. Le seul point important c'est que les religions (chrtienne, juive ou musulmane) ne sont pas au top avec la place des femmes et le traitement qui leurs est fait.
Et, si la religion catholique s'est amliore sur ce point (bon, y a pas encore des masses d'vques femmes  ::mouarf:: ), et que je ne sais pas pour la religion juive, la religion musulmane, quant  elle, est encore au moyen ge, sur cette question.

----------


## halaster08

> Et, si la religion catholique s'est amliore sur ce point.


Vraiment ? Tu as des exemples en tte ?

Perso j'ai l'impression que la socit volue mais que TOUTES les religions sont bloques au moyen-ge peu importe le sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les religions (chrtienne, juive ou musulmane) ne sont pas au top avec la place des femmes


En parlant de femmes et de religion, dans la plupart des loges maonniques il n'y a pas de femme !

Aprs ok il existe peut-tre des femmes musulmanes qui sortent peu de chez elles, qui mettent un voile quand elle le font et qui font toutes les tches mnagres.
Mais il n'y a pas que a...
Il y a des femmes musulmans fortes et libres.

Aprs c'est la culture du pays d'origine, genre en Algrie si tu dis u'un homme doit travailler et qu'une femme doit s'occuper de la maison, tu ne choqueras personne ^^

===
Les Franais se sont loign de la religion, c'est un catholicisme culturel.
Les femmes ont t trs inspir par l'esprit fministe de 1968 et d'aprs.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tout cela est sans intrt, en fait. Le seul point important c'est que les religions (chrtienne, juive ou musulmane) ne sont pas au top avec la place des femmes et le traitement qui leurs est fait.
> Et, si la religion catholique s'est amliore sur ce point (bon, y a pas encore des masses d'vques femmes ), et que je ne sais pas pour la religion juive, la religion musulmane, quant  elle, est encore au moyen ge, sur cette question.


Ce n'est pas la religion catholique qui s'est amliore, ce sont ses fidles qui s'en sont loigns (et si la religion semble avoir volu, c'est que dans les pays o elle est dlaisse les prtres essaient de sauver leur gagne-pain en trahissant leurs enseignements multisculaires pour se rapprocher de la population). En France il y a beaucoup plus de "catholiques" que de musulmans pourtant il y a plus de gens qui vont  la mosque le vendredi que de gens qui vont  la messe le dimanche. Car les catholiques ne le sont plus que par tradition, ou comme dit Melenchon, il sont de "culture catholique" mais ne pratiquent pas la religion et sont au plus ambivalent envers l'existence de dieu.

Donc toi tu te forge une opinion sur les musulmans en comparant des musulmans pratiquants avec des laques de culture catholique. En fait, des pratiquants de n'importe quelle religion te paraitraient aussi barbares que ce soient des juifs orthodoxes qui refusent de s'asseoir  ct d'une femme ou des vques catholiques d'Afrique qui demandent aux croyants de livrer leurs enfants homosexuels  la justice (qui punit l'homosexualit) ou encore des terroristes intgristes hindous. D'ailleurs en France il reste des vrais catholiques, de ceux qui pensent que l'glise trahit quand elle cherche  se moderniser, qui hassent juifs, musulmans, athes....

Tant qu'il y aura des croyants, il y aura des pratiquants. Tant qu'il y a des pratiquants, il y aura des violences religieuses, qu'elles soient internes (violences faites aux femmes, aux enfants, aux hrtiques, aux apostats....) ou externes (terrorisme, gnocide, guerre...). La solution est donc de faire en sorte qu'il n'y ait plus de croyants.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas la religion catholique qui s'est amliore


Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler d'amlioration, mais en tout cas elle a t mise  jour, avec un truc appel "Vatican II" :
IIe concile cumnique du Vatican



> Le IIe concile cumnique du Vatican, plus couramment appel concile Vatican II, est le XXIe concile cumnique de l'glise catholique. Il est ouvert le 11 octobre 1962 par le pape Jean XXIII et se termine le 8 dcembre 1965 sous le pontificat de Paul VI. On le considre gnralement comme l'vnement le plus marquant de l'histoire de l'glise catholique au xxe sicle, *symbolisant son ouverture au monde moderne et  la culture contemporaine, prenant en compte les progrs technologiques, l'mancipation des peuples et la scularisation croissante*.





> D'ailleurs en France il reste des vrais catholiques, de ceux qui pensent que l'glise trahit quand elle cherche  se moderniser, qui hassent juifs, musulmans, athes....


"Vrai catholique" a ne veut rien dire...
Le catholicisme est une religion universelle qui ne vhicule pas la haine.
Les valeurs du catholicisme sont le pardon et l'oubli. C'est pas mchant comme truc.

Aprs tempchera pas des gens dinterprter n'importe comment et de faire n'importe quoi...

----------


## yildiz-online

> Sauf qu'on parle du prophte, le modle intemporel et divin


non




> Donc c'est le modle  suivre mais pas totalement juste les bouts qui nous arrangent ?


oui




> C'est toujours le *double* de 6 ans et d'au moins 3 ans de plus que 9 ans.


et?




> Je ne trouve pas d'indication de l'ge lgal en Arabie au temps du prophte. Cependant, pour l'empire byzantin (qui est pas trop loin et qui a exist en ce temps), l'ge semblait tre de 12 ans (hritage de l'empire romain). Donc mme pour l'poque, 6 ans, c'est quand mme peu.


Effectivement, les deux se trouvent entre le ple nord et sud.




> Bizarre qu'un prophte intemporel et universel, guid par un dieu, n'ai pas eu connaissance des ges de mariage lgal de ses voisins.
>  moins qu'il n'en ai eu connaissance, mais ai considr qu'il n'avait pas  suivre ces ges ?


A toi de me le dire de par tes recherches exhaustives.




> noter aussi que 12 ans marque la fin de la priode de la premire manifestation de la pubert.


Merci pour cette prcision, je pense que personne ne le savait ici.




> Je prends note, on peut donc battre et violer des fillettes, c'est bon,  condition qu'elle finisse par, entre autre, syndrome de Stockholm, endoctrinement, et conditionnement,  faire des grandes ralisations ?


Non




> Sur ce, vous m'excuserez, je vais faire un tour  l'cole maternelle du coin.


Tu reprends les tudes, c'est bien.




> Prends-moi pour un con.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...ons_de_Mahomet


Exactement.

----------


## Invit

> Tant qu'il y aura des croyants, il y aura des pratiquants. Tant qu'il y a des pratiquants, il y aura des violences religieuses, qu'elles soient internes (violences faites aux femmes, aux enfants, aux hrtiques, aux apostats....) ou externes (terrorisme, gnocide, guerre...). La solution est donc de faire en sorte qu'il n'y ait plus de croyants.


Comment tu ferais a ?
tant issue d'une famille athe dans le Finistre (o grosso modo seuls les petits vieux et certaines familles conservato-ractionnaires sont catholiques), j'ai pens pendant longtemps que la religion tait l'exception plutt que la rgle, et que les catholiques taient spars des gens normaux (car culturellement, pour  moi, l'athisme est la norme) par un gouffre suffisamment large pour qu'on ne puisse pas voir ce qui se passe de l'autre ct. Aprs avoir connu autre chose que le Finistre, j'ai d me rendre  l'vidence : bien des catholiques ont l'air parfaitement normaux et raisonnables, ne vont pas  la messe, sauf  Nol et  Pques et ont t  l'cole publique. On dcouvre le pot aux roses qu'une fois qu'ils ont crach leur avis sur l'avortement ou sur l'homosexualit. Et a, ce sont par exemple des tudiants capables de s'exprimer de faon cohrente et structure sur tous les sujets dans lesquels la religion n'a pas fourr son nez. J'en dduis donc que la force culturelle de la religion sur les esprits est... assez incroyable. Pour supprimer les croyants il faudrait une politique plutt violente je pense.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) si la religion catholique s'est amliore sur ce point (.../...)


Faut le dire vite, hein, parce-que niveau doctrine, c'est toujours pareil. Et au niveau des pratiquants, en fait, a empire : une partie des modrs finissent par quitter la religion, qui compte de plus en plus d'extrmistes. A comportement constant, les catholiques sont donc de pire en pire(parce-que seuls restent les pires). Mais bon, c'est pas des arabes, alors Neckara va les absoudre de tous les maux.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Aprs tempchera pas des gens dinterprter n'importe comment et de faire n'importe quoi...


Mais a c'est valable pour toutes les religions, c'est ce qu'on dit depuis le dbut...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pour supprimer les croyants il faudrait une politique plutt violente je pense.


Suffit de faire comme eux, une petite inquisition en interne, une bonne croisade / un bon jihad dans les autres pays, on perscute les croyants jusque dans leurs chaumires, et on les zigouilles tous jusqu'au dernier !  ::aie:: 





> j'ai d me rendre  l'vidence : bien des catholiques ont l'air parfaitement normaux et raisonnables, ne vont pas  la messe, sauf  Nol et  Pques et ont t  l'cole publique


Bah dj, vu que ces catholiques ne vont pas  la messe tous les dimanches, selon la dfinition de Neckara, ce ne sont pas des catholiques, car pour se prtendre croyant d'une religion, il faut suivre le dogme  100%

Voil ce que disent certains abbs (notamment celui-l) :




> Si vous manquez la Messe du Dimanche parce que cela vous drange dans vos occupations dy aller, ou parce que vous pensez que vous avez plus important  faire, vous avez commis un pch mortel. Mais si vous manquez la Messe parce que vous tes en voyage, et bien quayant tent dy assister, alors il ny a pas pch mortel. Il en va de mme si vous tiez malade, ou en train de prendre soin dun malade.
> Mais si vous manquez la Messe parce que vous travaillez, cela signifie que vous avez dlibrment plac votre travail avant Dieu dans votre vie.  Si pour vous, travailler le Dimanche est une obligation dont dcoule la survie de votre famille et que vous navez rellement aucun moyen de pouvoir vous rendre  la Messe dominicale, vous devez demander une dispense  votre cur, et vous rendre  la Messe  un autre moment, en semaine. Mais ce dernier cas doit tre vraiment rare, tant donn que dans la plupart des villes, des Messes sont clbre  partir de 6 heures du matin, jusqu 8 heures du soir. Personne de travaille  la fois aussi tt et aussi tard un Dimanche.
> 
> Donc, si vous avez manqu la Messe pour une bonne raison et sans faute de votre part, il ny a pas pch mortel. S*i vous vous tes abstenu de vous rendre  la Messe par ngligence, ou pour avoir donn la priorit  quoi que ce soit sur Dieu, vous vous tes dtourn du Seigneur et devez vous confesser afin dorienter  nouveau votre me vers Lui.*
> Enfin, pourquoi ce pch particulirement doit-il absolument tre confess ? Tout dabord, le pch de manquer de faon intentionnelle la Messe dominicale est un pch contre lglise en mme temps que contre Dieu. *Vous vous devez donc de rechercher le pardon de lglise comme celui de Dieu.  Et vous ne pouvez recevoir le pardon de lglise que dun Prtre.* Enfin, le devoir de se rendre  la Messe le Dimanche tant un devoir de nature crmonielle, la rparation pour avoir enfreint ce devoir doit elle aussi tre de nature crmonielle. Il sagit du Sacrement de la Confession.


http://fides-et-ratio.over-blog.fr/a...-61814445.html





> 2180 Le commandement de lglise dtermine et prcise la loi du Seigneur : " Le dimanche et les autres jours de fte de prcepte, les fidles sont tenus par lobligation de participer  la Messe " (⇒ CIC, can. 1247). " Satisfait au prcepte de participation  la Messe, qui assiste  la Messe clbre selon le rite catholique le jour de fte lui-mme ou le soir du jour prcdent " (⇒ CIC, can. 1248,  1).
> 
> 2181 LEucharistie du dimanche fonde et sanctionne toute la pratique chrtienne. Cest pourquoi les fidles sont obligs de participer  lEucharistie les jours de prcepte,  moins den tre excuss pour une raison srieuse (par exemple la maladie, le soin des nourrissons) ou dispenss par leur pasteur propre (cf. ⇒ CIC, can. 1245). Ceux qui dlibrment manquent  cette obligation commettent un pch grave.


Bon a c'est la version du bouquin, mais si on lit les commentaires des "pratiquants", ils ont l'air de valider la chose hein :

http://www.cite-catholique.org/viewtopic.php?t=40544

D'ailleurs j'ai ri (sur la mme page):




> "Cette messe m'a d'ailleurs un peu dprim. Prtre sans chasuble, improvisations en permanence, modifications des textes des rubriques, bref, un beau morceau de ce que nos amis tradis appellent *catholicisme moderniste*. "


Comme quoi, comme l'ont rappel certains, la "modernisation" de l'glise catholique, ce n'est pas au got de tous les pratiquants, donc l'ouverture aux autres, l'acceptation du monde moderne et tout a, c'est pas chez tout le monde.  :;): 
Bon aprs, j'avoue que j'ai du mal  trouver le point de vue exact du pape lui-mme sur la question (vu que c'est lui le "dogme"), mais avec les filtres au boulot (sans parler du fait que chaque pape peut penser diffremment), ce n'est pas vident.

Mais  priori, et c'est ce qui revient sur quelques sites que j'ai pu voir, ceux qui ne vont pas  la messe tous les dimanches et jours de ftes, sont des pcheurs, du coup, peut-on vraiment les considrs comme catholiques ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je m'explique, quand j'ai dit que la religion catholique s'tait amliore, je voulais dire que, par obligation elle tait devenue plus conciliante. Je ne doute pas un instant que si elle l'occasion de rgner  nouveau sur l'occident, comme ce fut le cas jusqu'en 1789, elle ne reprenne ses mauvais travers. Je n'ai aucune considration pour la religion catholique, ni pour aucune autre d'ailleurs et ne leurs trouvent aucun bnfice ni aucun intrt.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Mais  priori, et c'est ce qui revient sur quelques sites que j'ai pu voir, ceux qui ne vont pas  la messe tous les dimanches et jours de ftes, sont des pcheurs, du coup, peut-on vraiment les considrs comme catholiques ?


a dpend du sujet. Pour savoir si ils ont le droit de parler au nom des catholiques, videmment non. Par contre, pour faire gonfler les chiffres, bien sur que oui.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est pas clair, et pourtant, aucun ne parle de mariage consomm  6 ans, seulement du mariage  cet ge, comme quoi, les recherches de Neckara...


Va falloir apprendre  lire, j'ai bien dit que le mariage tait  6 ans, et consomm  9.




> *Alors oui, 9 ou 10 ans* (pour ceux qui indiquent l'ge le plus jeune), ce n'est pas beaucoup mieux, []


N'est-ce pas justement ce que je disais ?




> mais on est dj plus prs des 12 ans, qui semblait la norme  l'poque (ce qu'il ne dnonce pas plus que cela).


Ce n'est pas le sujet ;Le fait que d'autres le fasse ne le rend pas "moins grave" pour autant ;9 ans est toujours plus jeune que 12 ; 




> D'ailleurs, bien malin qui pourrait dire quel ge elle avait vraiment  ce moment l, car rien que ses dates de naissances et de dcs sont dans le flou total, et ne font pas l'unanimit.


Si les religions se fondaient uniquement sur des faits historiques avrs, a se saurait




> Entre 605 et 614, a fait quand mme 9 ans d'carts hein... Si elle est ne en 605, elle avait 18 ans lors de la consommation du mariage...
> Bref, affirmer des choses comme sr et certaines, alors que X sources se  contredisent, a sent quand mme le biais de confirmation qui lui a  fait choisir la version qui allait le plus dans son sens, en occultant  tout le reste.


 ::ptdr:: 
Je prends la version la plus rpandue, ne t'en dplaise.

L, tu es juste en train,  partir de plusieurs sources qui se contredisent, sans tenir compte du "poids" de ces sources, de montrer qu'il existe au moins une source qui va dans ton sens, donc "ouf", on a sauv l'Islam.

Ridicule.

EDIT: Comme par hasard, celui qui prtend qu'Acha a t pouse  19ans est du XXe sicle. Absolument pas une tentative pour faire coller le dogme aux murs de l'poque
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/A%C3%AFcha




> Pour la trs grosse majorit des gens, tout le monde s'en fou, les seuls que a gne, c'est ceux comme Neckara qui pensent que les musulmans font tout ce qu'il y a crit dans le Coran et ce qu'a fait Mahomet,  100%  l'identique, et donc que pleins de musulmans se marient et couchent avec des filles de 6 ans.


Quel bel homme de paille
Et c'est reparti pour la confusion individu et dogme

D'ailleurs, les gens s'en foutent tellement qu'on a des mariages infantiles que l'on justifie par le Coran




> Sauf qu'on parle du prophte, le modle intemporel et divin
> 			
> 		
> 
> non


Si




> Donc c'est le modle  suivre mais pas totalement juste les bouts qui nous arrangent ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> oui


Et cela ne t'allumes pas une petite loupiote dans ta tte ?




> C'est toujours le *double* de 6 ans et d'au moins 3 ans de plus que 9 ans.
> 			
> 		
> 
> et?


Je sais, c'est des mathmatiques trs pousse qui ne sont pas accessibles  tous.
En gros, cela veut dire que 6 ans, et 9 ans, sont bien plus jeune que 12 ans.




> Effectivement, les deux se trouvent entre le ple nord et sud.


~1 400km entre la Mecque et Isral,  peu prs 1,5 fois la diagonale de la France, pas si norme que cela.
Soit  pied ~300h, on va dire 1 mois de marche, avec un cheval on peu prendre le double donc ~2 semaines.
Sachant qu'une partie du trajet tait peut-tre aussi possible en bteau.

Pour l'poque, ce n'est pas si loign que cela, mme si les voyages prennaient bien plus de temps que de nos jours.




> A toi de me le dire de par tes recherches exhaustives.



On s'en fout de la rponse relle, je montre juste que dans les deux cas de figures, on a un problme

C'tait plus des questions rhtoriques j'aurais d prciser, mea culpa.




> Merci pour cette prcision, je pense que personne ne le savait ici.


Certains confondent bien des 6 avec des 9 prudence est mre de suret.




> Je prends note, on peut donc battre et violer des fillettes, c'est bon,   condition qu'elle finisse par, entre autre, syndrome de Stockholm,  endoctrinement, et conditionnement,  faire des grandes ralisations ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Non


Donc si on ne peut pas faire cela, mais qu'une personne le fait elle n'est donc pas un modle de vertu, on est bien d'accord ?




> Tu reprends les tudes, c'est bien.


Dsol, j'aurais d prciser le sous-entendu, mea culpa.




> Exactement.


Tu as bien regard le lien ?





> Mais bon, c'est pas des arabes, alors Neckara va les absoudre de tous les maux.


N'importe quoi.

Dj je ne parles pas d'arabes mais de musulmans, et je fais bien attention de dire que je critique le dogme.
Ensuite, je n'absous personne de tous les maux, au contraire, j'ai mme reconnu certaines choses que tu avanais.

----------


## yildiz-online

Vu que tes recherches profondes manquent de profondeur, je vais t'aider un peu:

1) On ne mlange pas prophte et divin, Dieu est Dieu, un prophte est un homme, je te suggre le dire la sourate 80 si tu ne comprends pas la distinction.

2) Au niveau des hadiths, il y a galement des distinctions: d'abord sur leur authenticit/force (qoudsi, marfou',...) et ensuite sur notre devoir de les appliquer ou non (wajib > mandoub > moubah), Je ne doute pas que tout ceci fut lmentaire pour un thologien autoproclam de ta trempe, cependant tes rponses prsentaient quelques... lacunes lmentaires.

3) Merci pour le cours de rattrapage mathmatique, c'est toujours utile, mais je ritre, et? parce que si on se base sur l'aspect mathmatique, le talmud parle de 3ans, du coup 6 ans, c'est le double, a devient acceptable si on suit trs critres, je trouve a discutable, mais aprs tout, c'est toi l'expert.

4) Au sujet de la lgislation, un tat base sa lgislation sur ses besoins et non sur ceux de ses voisins, a ne se fait pas aujourd'hui, tout comme a ne se faisait pas il y a 1400, nulle raison que a soit diffrent parce que a ne t'arrange pas.

5) J'ai bien regard le lien oui, il tait bleu et soulign, totalement standard, une bonne UX c'est important!

Sur ce j'ai dit ce que j'avais  dire, on rediscutera quand tu auras potass un peu et mri, le monde n'est pas binaire.

----------


## Neckara

> 1) On ne mlange pas prophte et divin, Dieu est Dieu, un prophte est un homme, je te suggre le dire la sourate 80 si tu ne comprends pas la distinction.


Je t'invites  ouvrir un dictionnaire, "divin" est un qualificatif tout  fait adapt  un prophte.




> 2) Au niveau des hadiths, il y a galement des distinctions: d'abord sur leur authenticit/force (qoudsi, marfou',...) et ensuite sur notre devoir de les appliquer ou non (wajib > mandoub > moubah), Je ne doute pas que tout ceci fut lmentaire pour un thologien autoproclam de ta trempe, cependant tes rponses prsentaient quelques... lacunes lmentaires.


Quel rapport avec ce que je dis ?
Sachant que je me focalise surtout sur le Coran (qui n'est pas un hadith) ?




> 3) Merci pour le cours de rattrapage mathmatique, c'est toujours utile, mais je ritre, et? parce que si on se base sur l'aspect mathmatique, le talmud parle de 3ans, du coup 6 ans, c'est le double, a devient acceptable si on suit trs critres, je trouve a discutable, mais aprs tout, c'est toi l'expert.


"si on suit [mes] critres", WTF ?

L'argument du "mais ailleurs ils font pareil/pire" a toujours t ridicule.
Sortir "mais ailleurs ils font 'moins pire'" est en encore plus sidrant.




> 4) Au sujet de la lgislation, un tat base sa lgislation sur ses besoins et non sur ceux de ses voisins, a ne se fait pas aujourd'hui, tout comme a ne se faisait pas il y a 1400, nulle raison que a soit diffrent parce que a ne t'arrange pas.




Le but de regarder le voisin ( dfaut d'avoir -aprs une rapide recherche- trouv une source sur le pays en question  la date en question), est de se rendre compte de la situation culturelle dans la rgion  l'poque. De plus, il y a toujours des changes entre voisins, qu'ils soient "cordiaux" ou non. Cela permet dj de se donner une ide de la "modernit" d'une chose relativement  l'poque.

Et encore une fois, on parle d'un prophte, d'un exemple  suivre, s'il fait pire que ses voisins contemporains, quel prophte en carton !
Ce n'est pas une question de "lgalit", mais de morale, relativement  l'poque. Or on voit bien qu' l'poque, il y avait dj des pays o l'ge tait de 12ans.




> 5) J'ai bien regard le lien oui, il tait bleu et soulign, totalement standard, une bonne UX c'est important!


C'est surtout son contenu qui est intressant

Comme lassassinat de potes et d'opposants politiques, l'attaque de groupes pour se venger parce qu'ils ne se sont pas laisss massacr la dernire fois, l'attaque de groupe parce que son "petit doigts"  dit qu'ils allaient attaquer, l'attaque de caravanes pour contenter les nouveaux adeptes mcontents, ou tout simplement rcuprer du frics (et pas juste pour "rcuprer" le leur).




> Sur ce j'ai dit ce que j'avais  dire, on rediscutera quand tu auras potass un peu et mri, le monde n'est pas binaire.


Oui prends-moi pour un con

"Le monde n'est pas binaire", 
On te parle d'un prophte qui est cens, selon le dogme, incarner le modle  suivre

Pour le reste, j'ai bien fait la nuance de bien parler de dogme, c'est vous qui essayez de ramener cela aux individus.


Et quant  mrir, commencez dj par arrter de vivre dans le dni pour tenter de sauver une religion
Commencez dj par cesser ces hommes de pailles incessants.
Commencez dj par "potasser", coutez des apostats, lisez 2-3 trucs sur les processus de radicalisation, et surtout gagnez en nuances, parce que l, certains d'entre vous ne sont toujours pas capable de faire correctement (ou refusent de le faire) la distinction entre dogme et individus.

Quand vous aurez atteint ce niveau, l, vous pourrez vous permettre de me faire des commentaires.
Et oui je suis un peu sec, mais comprenez bien qu'on est l  plus de 15 pages o je supporte des hommes de pailles ridicules et un dni affligeant o je rptes des choses pour les voir ignorer quelques messages plus loin
Et je vais anticiper non, je ne me sens pas "suprieur", au contraire, je me sens trs normal, et suis parfaitement capable de soutenir des discussions, mme avec des gamins de 14 ans de bonne volont. Non, le problme, c'est ces hommes de paille, ce dni, ce manque de nuances, etc.

----------


## el_slapper

Juste a parceque c'est typique de ta mauvaise foi :




> (.../...)
> Le fait que d'autres le fasse ne le rend pas "moins grave" pour autant ; 
> (.../...)


On est dans un dbat sur l'immigration, et tu prtends disqualifier les seules populations musulmanes sur la base de ce critre. Donc de dire que les autres font pareil, c'est au contraire trs pertinent pour dmontrer que tu choisis tes cibles.

Le pire, c'est que je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur la nocivit des religions en gnral - et donc de celle-ci. Simplement, le monde est un peu plus compliqu que a. Et tu trouveras des gens religieux(musulmans, chrtiens, autres) absolument formidables, et que les foutre  la porte simplement parce qu'ils ont eu la malchance de naitre dans un pays plus religieux que le tiens, c'est juste de la mchancet gratuite(note qu'il peut y avoir d'autres arguments plus valables pour fermer la porte, que je suis prt  discuter - mais celui-l, c'est juste de la haine cible, pure et simple)

----------


## halaster08

> L'argument du "mais ailleurs ils font pareil/pire" a toujours t ridicule.
> Sortir "mais ailleurs ils font 'moins pire'" est en encore plus sidrant.


Tu reconnais donc que ton "argument" de Acha a t consomme vers 9ans au lieu de 12 si elle avait t dans le pays d'a cot est ridicule ? 
Si au moins tu avais sorti des preuves que cette pratique perdure et que les musulmans veulent l'importer en France, tu aurais eu plus de crdibilit mais l tu te focalise sur une histoire vielle de plusieurs sicles




> Sachant que je me focalise surtout sur le Coran (qui n'est pas un hadith) ?


C'est bien ce qui t'es reproch, tu te focalise sur ce qui t'arrange en balayant tout ce qui te contredit sans aucun argument, or il a t montr dans ce fil que les musulmans considrent les(ou au moins certains hadith) hadith comme aussi important que le Coran.

Bref sur cette discussion, comme sur tant d'autres TU fais exactement ce que tu reproches aux autres et plus tu insistes plus tu perds en crdibilit, d'ailleurs je suis tonn que tu ne nous ait pas encore sorti ton diplme en Musulmanologisme comme tu le fais d'habitude quand la discussion s'enfonce comme ici.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> bla bla bla


Et sinon, tu as lu le Coran et les Hadiths ? Car je n'ai toujours pas eu ma rponse (et a c'est bien quelque chose que je t'avais demand hein).

Car si ce n'est pas le cas, je te retournais simplement ta propre remarque : "tout est dit".


Encore une fois, je suis athe, et j'en ai strictement rien  br*nler de sauver la religion, que cela soit celle-ci ou une autre, pour ma part, on pourrait toutes les virer que cela ne changerait strictement rien  ma vie. 

Enfin si, a m'viterait de perdre mon temps avec des mecs comme toi.


Rien de plus  ajouter que les dernires remarques d'halaster et el_slapper,  part que comme d'habitude, TU as la science infuse, et tout le reste des intervenants se trompent, car c'est vrai que tu as un doctorat dans tous les domaines qui sont discuts sur ce forum.


T'es juste un peu (mal) biais, a arrive  tout le monde, tu t'en remettras.  ::aie:: 


Note de l'auteur puisque tu lis et comprends tout mot  mot : le "mal" entre parenthse, et le smiley, sont l pour indiquer une note d'humour, en faisant le parallle entre biais et ba*s, cela ne signifie pas que tu es biais dans le mauvais sens, et qu'il faut tre biais dans l'opinion inverse. C'est juste une blagounette, pas la peine de repartir sur tout un dbat en quotant cette phrase dans ta rponse (je prfre anticip car je te connais  force).





> Oui prends-moi pour un con


Quand on est poli, on dit s'il te/vous plait...  ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ecthelion2
> 
> Bah dj, vu que ces catholiques ne vont pas  la messe tous les dimanches, selon la dfinition de Neckara, ce ne sont pas des catholiques, car pour se prtendre croyant d'une religion, il faut suivre le dogme  100%


Mais le  Dogme  est un poids HENORME   port par le clerg de toute religion (regarder une procession catholique de prtres vouts SOUS SON POIDS et vous comprendrez tout,un groupe d'imams musulmans runis, ou bouddhistes)...
Le "POIDS" du dogme est reserv aux gardiens du temple ,mais les croyants ordinaires le savent ,et s'ils vont prier  lglise ou  la mosque ce n'est pas pour comprendre le dogme pesant ,mais pour se runir  en communaut ,se conforter rciproquement, et entendre des prceptes pratiques pour leur foi !!!

En gros  le dogme est un sac de problmes dans toute religion ,et il est impossible de distinguer entre un catholique et un musulman ou bouddhiste  en examinant leurs dogmes respectifs ,seules les pratiques permettent de les distinguer !!!

----------


## Neckara

> On est dans un dbat sur l'immigration, et tu prtends disqualifier les seules populations musulmanes sur la base de ce critre.


Il faut l'crire dans quelle langue ?

*NON*, je ne prtends pas "disqualifier" des populations, je m'attaques  un *DOGME*.
*NON*, je n'ai jamais prtendu que seuls les individus issus de ces populations sont rprhensibles.




> Donc de dire que les autres font pareil, c'est au contraire trs pertinent pour dmontrer que tu choisis tes cibles.


Ou plutt trs pertinent pour les "protger" en faisant valoir un relativisme culturel ridicule, ainsi qu'en dviant la conversation sur une autre cible
Mais c'est gnial, il faut critiquer tout le monde pour pouvoir critiquer mais une fois que tu critiques tout le monde, ben tu critiques plus personne.

En effet, je me choisis mes cibles, non pas du fait d'un racisme inconscient issu de ton dlire, mais tout simplement en fonction de ce qui me semble le plus pertinent dans la discussion en cours. Ce qui ne m'a tout de mme pas empch d'aller dans ton sens sur plusieurs points critiquant des chrtiens amricains.




> Le pire, c'est que je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur la nocivit des religions en gnral - et donc de celle-ci.


Moi aussi je n'aime pas les religions, et c'est pour cela que j'adore nos catholiques en France : ils sont de plus en plus athes, ils sont plutt discret, et on entend rarement parler d'eux.

12 millions de chrtiens en France, soit environ une personne sur 6. Trs franchement, je saurais difficilement dire qui est chrtien et qui ne l'est pas dans mon entourage. Avec seulement 7% de pratiquants. Pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne les aimerait pas ? Ils sont presque athes, c'est gnial, non ?


Mais oui, je suis all une fois  un mariage religieux catholique, c'tait effrayant. Toutes les petites ficelles de manipulations, le fait d'enchaner des parties d'coutes de couplets et de participations aux refrains (trs loin d'tre innocent), le fait de tout ramener les valeurs au dieu, de demander une foi aveugle, j'en tais franchement mal  l'aise. Quand on sait ce que ce genre de "systmes" peut provoquer, les raisonnements qu'ils peuvent induire. Le fait de pouvoir e.g. massacrer ses voisins aveuglment et sans aucun remord, tout simplement parce que le dieu est celui dont origine les valeurs, donc est suprieur aux valeurs, il n'y a donc aucun problme  enfreindre ces valeurs si on le justifie par le dieu or on sait que souvent la "justification par le dieu" est de "l'auto-justification" (de celui qui produit la justification)  inconsciente (de souvenir les zones crbrales impliques sont les mmes) c'est  dire de pouvoir presque arbitrairement mettre les valeurs de ct lorsque cela nous arrange.

Bon, aujourd'hui, les catholiques en France se sont plutt calms, ils ne massacrent plus les protestants. Le leader religieux (le pape) est pas trop enquiquinant. Ils semblent bien accepter les principes de lacit, sont de moins en moins pratiquants, les glises sont presque vides.
Mais  l'poque, oui, ce genre de choses a fait des dgts, et on a pu le voir historiquement.




> Simplement, le monde est un peu plus compliqu que a.


Mes propos sont aussi bien plus compliqus que tu ne le crois.




> Et tu trouveras des gens religieux(musulmans, chrtiens, autres) absolument formidables, et que les foutre  la porte simplement parce qu'ils ont eu la malchance de naitre dans un pays plus religieux que le tiens, c'est juste de la mchancet gratuite(note qu'il peut y avoir d'autres arguments plus valables pour fermer la porte, que je suis prt  discuter - mais celui-l, c'est juste de la haine cible, pure et simple)


a tombe bien, parce que *ce n'est pas ce que je dis*.

Et cela fait* plusieurs pages*, que je le dments.
Pire ds mon *premier post*, j'ai fait la nuance.




> Si au moins tu avais sorti des preuves que cette pratique perdure et que les musulmans veulent l'importer en France, tu aurais eu plus de crdibilit mais l tu te focalise sur une histoire vielle de plusieurs sicles


Il ne faudrait tout de mme pas oublier que c'est un prophte qui sert de modle  suivre
Les mariages et viols d'enfants, a existe encore dans certains pays et on les justifie par cette "histoire vielle de plusieurs sicles".

Dans les pays occidentaux, tu as la pression de la socit, qui dit que c'est "mal". Mais cela n'empche pas quelques familles occidentales de faire un tour dans ces trs beaux pays pour marier de force leur fille, avant de revenir en occident. La flemme de rechercher une meilleure source :
https://www.marieclaire.fr/,les-mari...ite,695789.asp

C'est marrant, vous n'en n'avez jamais entendu parl ?




> C'est bien ce qui t'es reproch, tu te focalise sur ce qui t'arrange en balayant tout ce qui te contredit sans aucun argument, or il a t montr dans ce fil que les musulmans considrent les(ou au moins certains hadith) hadith comme aussi important que le Coran.


Ce que j'ai dj rpondu, mais que vous ignorez royalement, qu'ils sont importants comme aide pour appliquer le Coran, et basent leur lgitimits sur le Coran. Le Coran est le seul verbatim du dieu, c'est le plus fort, maous costaux. Si les hadiths sont important, c'est que le Coran a t crit comme un pied (un comble pour le verbatim du dieu), et donc qu'il y a besoin d'aide pour l'appliquer. Cependant, si un hadith contredit le Coran, c'est toujours le Coran qui est le plus fort.

Ils sont importants dans la *pratique de la religion* (voir potentiellement plus que le Coran), mais le Coran l'est beaucoup plus dans le *dogme*.
C'est comme Wikipdia, c'est la chose la plus importante dans la pratique qui est de rechercher de l'information, mais ses sources le sont encore plus pour les puristes, pour rechercher la vrit. De mme qu'au Moyen-ge, le prtre tait l'lment le plus important pour la *pratique de la religion*, le pratiquant ne sachant pas lire la Bible. Mais s'il contredisait le pape ou la Bible, il finissait quand mme au bcher, parce que le prtre ne vaut pas grand chose au niveau du *dogme*.

La *pratique* de la religion fait rfrence  l'*individu*, le *dogme*, regroupe le cur de la religion. Notamment, la pratique est influence, voire limite par la socit qui peut s'opposer au dogme.
Il n'y a pas besoin de connatre le dogme pour pratiquer. En revanche, le dogme va fortement influencer la pratique, et surtout va faire entrer les croyants dans des schmas de penss, avec parfois des contradictions (e.g. avec la socit) que ces croyants se devront de rsoudre, parfois avec l'hypocrisie et le dni le plus total, parfois avec honntet. Et dans le deuxime cas, cela conduit gnralement, soit  une dconversion, soit  une radicalisation. Le problme, c'est que l'hypocrisie et de dni, ben on fini par s'en rendre compte, et parfois dans la contradiction tu as un ct qui devient plus important en fonction du contexte, des vnements, ou tout simplement des discours.
*La pratique volue* (le dogme plus difficilement), et ce potentiellement relativement rapidement, surtout quand on est dj  moiti convaincu, avec dj les bons schmas de penses en place. Que ce soit de part de biais de confirmations impressionnants, que ce soit par repentance, que ce soit pour se sentir lgitime dans un groupe, etc.
La pratique peut aussi voluer en fonction de la concentration de pratiquants et de la prsence de pratiquants plus radicaux, qui vont par coercition, contraindre la pratique du groupe, jusqu' le verrouiller. Voire mme peut conduire  la complaisance, ou le soutient, de membres plus radicaux que soit, les justifiant ainsi dans leur propre radicalit, leur servant alors de confirmation.


J'espre au moins que cette fois, c'est clair.




> , d'ailleurs je suis tonn que tu ne nous ait pas encore sorti ton diplme en Musulmanologisme comme tu le fais d'habitude quand la discussion s'enfonce comme ici.


Je ne vais pas m'inventer un diplme que je n'ai pas.

Et non, je ne le sors pas quand la discussion s'enfonce, mais quand mon interlocuteur commence  me prendre de haut parce qu'il n'a plus aucun arguments  me faire valoir.





> Et sinon, tu as lu le Coran et les Hadiths ? Car je n'ai toujours pas eu ma rponse (et a c'est bien quelque chose que je t'avais demand hein).


Quelques passages plutt explicites, oui.
Quelques analyses documentes et sources d'anciens musulmans aussi. Anciens musulmans souvent trs curieux vis--vis de leur propre religion, qui ne comprenant pas certaines contradictions, et n'tant pas satisfaits par les rponses vasives des Imams, ont dcid de lire le Coran et les hadiths eux-mme. Et c'est quand ils ont vu le contenu qu'ils se sont dconvertis peu de temps aprs.

Pas besoin d'avoir lu tout le Coran pour savoir qu'il y a un passage qui autorise d'en coller une  sa femme, et avoir lu ce dt passage.
En revanche, pour affirmer l'inexistence d'un tel passage, oui, il faut le lire en entier.




> Encore une fois, je suis athe, et j'en ai strictement rien  br*nler de sauver la religion, que cela soit celle-ci ou une autre, pour ma part, on pourrait toutes les virer que cela ne changerait strictement rien  ma vie.


Et bien alors, encore une fois, qu'est-ce que tu viens me soler et me prendre la jambe ?
Tu te rends bien compte que si tu n'avais pas rpondu avec des hommes de pailles minables en ignorant mes prcisions, en collant des dfinitions qui ne sont pas les miennes sur mes propos, etc. on aurait conomis *plus de 15 pages* ?




> []  part que comme d'habitude, TU as la science infuse, et tout le reste des intervenants se trompent


Et le reste des intervenants font des hommes de pailles sur mes propos, allant mme jusqu' des contre-sens




> Note de l'auteur puisque tu lis et comprends tout mot  mot : le "mal" entre parenthse, et le smiley, sont l pour indiquer une note d'humour, en faisant le parallle entre biais et ba*s, cela ne signifie pas que tu es biais dans le mauvais sens, et qu'il faut tre biais dans l'opinion inverse. C'est juste une blagounette, pas la peine de repartir sur tout un dbat en quotant cette phrase dans ta rponse (je prfre anticip car je te connais  force).


Je sais que vous adorez me prendre pour un con, mais quand mme




> En gros  le dogme est un sac de problmes dans toute religion


Je suis d'accord.





> et il est impossible de distinguer entre un catholique et un musulman ou bouddhiste  en examinant leurs dogmes respectifs ,seules les pratiques permettent de les distinguer !!!


N'importe quoi.

Le dogme catholique inclu un pape qui peut le mettre  jour.
Le dogme bouddhiste inclu la rincarnation et le karma.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pas besoin d'avoir lu tout le Coran pour savoir qu'il y a un passage qui autorise d'en coller une  sa femme, et avoir lu ce dt passage.


Techniquement, il faut avoir lu ce passage en Arabe, car dans l'islam, dieu parle Arabe. Et pas n'importe quel Arabe, l'Arabe du 7me sicle de notre re dans un style imag et ampoul. Alors certes, c'est totalement ridicule, mais a ouvre tout un champ d'interprtations que tu ignores visiblement. Les traductions n'ont aucune valeur et l'interprtation que leur donne leur auteur.

Si tu veux vraiment en savoir plus sur la position de l'islam sur les violences conjugales, tu pourrais passer dix ans  analyser le sens de la racine trilaterale D-R-B en Arabe classique et tu n'en aurais probablement toujours pas le coeur net. Mais je te concde que la majorit des musulmans (mais certainement pas tous) interprtent le coran 4:34 comme autorisant le mari  frapper une femme dsobissante en dernier recours. Cela dit, c'est toi qui voulait parler de dogme plutot que d'invidus, et le dogme, c'est l'exgse du coran.




> Si au moins tu avais sorti des preuves que cette pratique perdure et que les musulmans veulent l'importer en France,


Bon, alors dj pour mette une chose au clair et savoir de quoi l'on parle, les sources (toutes musulmanes) donnent des ges divers, mais toutes sont d'accord qu'Asha avait commenc la pubert quand le marriage est consomm. Plus prcisement, elle avait ses rgles. Ce principe de "elle a saign, elle est bonne  baiser" tait quasi-universel  l'poque. Donc on ne palre pas de pdophilie mais de relations sexuelles avec des filles pubescentes et gnralement pas trs consentantes. Ce qui reste totalement criminel et condamnable, et ne change pas grand-chose ( part le diagnostique psychiatrique).

Maitenant, oui, cela perdure, et oui, l'islam est utilis pour justifier le mariage de pradolescentes. C'est mme une norme dans une grande partie du monde musulman. Si tu regardes le top 20 des pays o il y a des mariages d'enfants, une grande majorit sont des pays musulmans. Il y a aussi des pays chrtiens, hindous, bouddhistes, mais c'est une majorit du monde musulman qui est reprsent. Et les _ulemas_, les juristes en droit musulman, interdisent de criminaliser cela car l'islam l'autorise et ce que dieu a autoris, l'homme ne saurait l'interdire. Par exemple, regarde ce qui est arriv quand le gouvernement du Pakistan a voulu interdire les mariages d'enfant. Ou encore, regarde la thocratie Iranienne o l'ge lgal de mariage est de 13 ans pour les filles...

Quand  importer cela en France, c'est plus compliqu. Il faut se souvenir que la majorit des musulmans en France sont Algriens, hors l'Algrie a t colonise intensment pendant 132 ans par la France et les moeurs des Algriens profondment changs. Le mariage d'enfants en Algrie, comme l'esclavage et beaucoup d'autres pratiques pr-coloniales, n'existe pratiquement plus (contrastez avec le Bangladesh). Il y a malheureusement des intgristes forcens qui voudraient le ramener mme en Algrie et en Tunisie, mais la grande majorit des musulmans en France viennent de cultures o l'on ne sexualise que les femmes adultes.

Cela n'est pas vrai des musulmans en Europe plus gnralement. Par exemple, au Royaume-Uni, les gangs de violeurs Pakistanais ciblent des filles aussi jeunes que 11 ans. Et loin de les condamner, la communaut Pakistanaise crie au racisme et serre les rangs. Cela n'est pas vrai non plus de la vague de migrants actuels (qui, comme l'on sait, sont majoritairement musulmans). Les mariages d'enfants sont trs frquents parmi les Syriens, les Afghans, les Bangladais (c.f. plus haut), les Pakistanais et les trs nombreux Africains Subsahariens qui sont aux portes de l'Europe. Dans certains pays d'origine, le mariage avant la majorit est la norme pour les filles. Et il n'y a pas d'attitude coordonne en Europe par rapport aux migrants qui debarquent avec des pouses mineurs...et parfois dj mres.

Donc certes, ce n'est peut-tre pas le cauchemar pdophile qu'voque Neckara, mais la question se pose pour l'accueil des migrants.

P.S. Conan Lord, je te rponds quand je peux (probablement demain).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Neckara 
> Le dogme catholique inclu un pape qui peut le mettre  jour.
> Le dogme bouddhiste inclu la rincarnation et le karma.


Le dogme catholique inclu un pape qui peut le mettre  jour,voire l'accomoder au gr du clerg ,ca je le sais...
Le dogme bouddhiste inclu la rincarnation  , qui existe dans toutes les religiions paiennes (revenants)  et meme  monotheistes avec le paradis et l'enfer qui sont des univers "dports" semblables au notre !!!

Le dogme musulman  repose sur le Coran  comme parole de Dieu  donc Verbe incr ...Les  premires joutes dogmatiques entre mu'atazilites (adepte du "Ilm Al Kalam" ou dialecticiens rationalistes  musulmans ) et les  thologiens musulmans,portaient sur ce dogme  !!!
Comme on pouvait l'imaginer ctait durant la priode dite du bas moyen-age,et les thologiens eurent le dessus !!!

Quant aux hadiths proprement dits ,ils ont t recueillis par de grands imams ,*aprs le dcs du prophte* ,au 1er e et 2 Ieme sicle  de lhgire ( 7 ieme et 8 ieme sicle)  ..
Dans le but  de fournir des rgles prcises  ,le Coran comportant parfois des tours de langage elliptiques concernant les prescriptions pratiques  ..De plus  les croyants stant  d'accru  de non arabes nombreux ,incapables de lire et comprendre l'arabe  fortiori de linterprter,les hadiths sont devenus ncessaires  ...
Mais  les hadiths  font toujours rfrence  aux versets coraniques qui les ont motivs !!!  

C'est comme si les premiers docteurs de la loi catholique  , rdigeait des recueils en latin pour expliquer la Bible et donner des rgls de conduite crites  aux croyants ...
Las ,proccups  surtout de garder leurs privilges de caste religieuse,ils n'ont pas voulu le faire !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> MiaowZedong
> 
> Il faut se souvenir que la majorit des musulmans en France sont Algriens, hors l'Algrie a t colonise intensment pendant 132 ans par la France et les moeurs des Algriens profondment changs. Le mariage d'enfants en Algrie, comme l'esclavage et beaucoup d'autres pratiques pr-coloniales, n'existe pratiquement plus (contrastez avec le Bangladesh).


Le mariage  de mineurs musulmans  homme ou femme est proscrit par l'Islam  car le Coran dans de multiples versets exige le consentement  des personnes  marier ,et un consentement d'enfant n'est pas valide en droit !!!
Bien sur un  musulman est cens  adulte  s'il est pubre (homme ou femme)  ,en clair s'il a des poils trs long au khul !!!

Les pratiques qu tu cites  au Pakistan, Bangladesh ,Afghanistan sont des pratiques contraires  l'esprit de l'Islam bien compris , et sont dus  des us et coutumes  de socits qui ont rgress  dans des archasmes  incroyables pour de multiples raisons( dcadence  conomique et sociale, stagnation, pauvret,ignorance et autres maux sociaux )...
iL  en va  ainsi  notre porte ,au Maroc par exemple (salariat  de mineurs garons et filles lous par leur parents pauvres,mariages de mineures pour se dbarrasser de bouches en surplus )...
Cela est du  la pauvret abominable qui svit  dans les campagnes bien plus  qu' la religion !!!

En   Saoudie  et dans les mirats du golfe ,la  situation a  des causes diffrentes : potentats tribaux dont la lgitimit initiale  s'est appuy sur des religieux  borns et anachroniques et qui cultivent l'anachronisme religieux pour se perptuer !!!

----------


## Neckara

> Techniquement, il faut avoir lu ce passage en Arabe, car dans l'islam, dieu parle Arabe. Et pas n'importe quel Arabe, l'Arabe du 7me sicle de notre re dans un style imag et ampoul. Alors certes, c'est totalement ridicule, mais a ouvre tout un champ d'interprtations que tu ignores visiblement. Les traductions n'ont aucune valeur et l'interprtation que leur donne leur auteur.


Cela permet surtout d'carter toutes interprtations qui ne nous plaisent pas en prtextant que ce n'est pas la bonne.
Vu qu'il n'y a plus d'Arabes du 7me sicle, c'est irrfutable.

Il suffit ensuite juste de sur-interprter et d'user d'tymologie capillotract pour faire dire au passage ce qu'on souhaite lui faire dire.
Ce qui est dangereux quand on a en face des personnes  qui on demande de croire aveuglment.



Par exemple : "Il lui a balanc la tlvision  la gueule.".

"Il" avec une majuscule fait rfrence  Dieu, la preuve, la prsence de la majuscule.
"lui", c'est le sujet, donc notre prophte.
"a balanc", "balanc", c'est la mme racine que "balanoire", "se balancer", c'est faire des mouvement de va et vient. Donc "a balanc", induit une notion de va et vient, quelque chose de manire rcurrente.
"tlvision", c'est une vision  distance. Distance, est ici une distance temporel, donc c'est une vision du futur.
"la gueule", c'est la bouche, Dieu  balanc  la bouche, c'est  dire  fait parler le prophte.

Ainsi Dieu a fait parler,  plusieurs reprises, le prophte d'une vision du futur.
Le prophte, sous l'emprise de Dieu, a rpt  plusieurs reprises une vision du futur.




> Ce principe de "elle a saign, elle est bonne  baiser" tait quasi-universel  l'poque.


Pas tout  fait sachant que l'empire romain (et ses hritiers) avait un ge lgal de mariage de 12 ans.
Donc mme si elle avait saign avant, il fallait attendre son 12me anniversaire.




> Donc on ne palre pas de pdophilie mais de relations sexuelles avec des filles pubescentes et gnralement pas trs consentantes.


La pdophilie, concerne des enfants. L o je suis bloqu, c'est que "enfant" n'a pas la mme dlimitation en fonction du domaine. Par exemple on peut dfinir comme "enfant" ce qui prcde "l'adolescence" (ce qui commence ~ vers 10ans), ou comme "enfant" ce qui n'est pas majeur.

 Au niveau juridique, c'est "qui n'est pas majeur". Si on prend les normes de l'poque, il y aurait bien eu pdophilie si on prend un ge lgal de 12 ans (empire byzantin). Si on prend au sens biologique, et pour distinguer des adolescents, l en effet, je ne peux rien dire si on considre qu'elle est entre  l'adolescence  9 ans.




> Ce qui reste totalement criminel et condamnable, et ne change pas grand-chose ( part le diagnostique psychiatrique).


Nous sommes bien d'accord.




> Maitenant, oui, cela perdure, et oui, l'islam est utilis pour justifier le mariage de pradolescentes. C'est mme une norme dans une grande partie du monde musulman. Si tu regardes le top 20 des pays o il y a des mariages d'enfants, une grande majorit sont des pays musulmans. Il y a aussi des pays chrtiens, hindous, bouddhistes, mais c'est une majorit du monde musulman qui est reprsent. Et les _ulemas_, les juristes en droit musulman, interdisent de criminaliser cela car l'islam l'autorise et ce que dieu a autoris, l'homme ne saurait l'interdire. Par exemple, regarde ce qui est arriv quand le gouvernement du Pakistan a voulu interdire les mariages d'enfant. Ou encore, regarde la thocratie Iranienne o l'ge lgal de mariage est de 13 ans pour les filles...


+1




> Quand  importer cela en France, c'est plus compliqu. Il faut se souvenir que la majorit des musulmans en France sont Algriens, hors l'Algrie a t colonise intensment pendant 132 ans par la France et les moeurs des Algriens profondment changs. Le mariage d'enfants en Algrie, comme l'esclavage et beaucoup d'autres pratiques pr-coloniales, n'existe pratiquement plus (contrastez avec le Bangladesh). Il y a malheureusement des intgristes forcens qui voudraient le ramener mme en Algrie et en Tunisie, mais la grande majorit des musulmans en France viennent de cultures o l'on ne sexualise que les femmes adultes.


En effet la socit franaise (au sens de l'hexagone) s'est tendue en dehors de ses frontires.
Je dois avouer que je n'avais pas pris cela en compte dans mes raisonnements.




> Cela n'est pas vrai des musulmans en Europe plus gnralement. Par exemple, au Royaume-Uni, les gangs de violeurs Pakistanais ciblent des filles aussi jeunes que 11 ans. Et loin de les condamner, la communaut Pakistanaise crie au racisme et serre les rangs. Cela n'est pas vrai non plus de la vague de migrants actuels (qui, comme l'on sait, sont majoritairement musulmans). Les mariages d'enfants sont trs frquents parmi les Syriens, les Afghans, les Bangladais (c.f. plus haut), les Pakistanais et les trs nombreux Africains Subsahariens qui sont aux portes de l'Europe. Dans certains pays d'origine, le mariage avant la majorit est la norme pour les filles. Et il n'y a pas d'attitude coordonne en Europe par rapport aux migrants qui debarquent avec des pouses mineurs...et parfois dj mres.


+1




> Donc certes, ce n'est peut-tre pas le cauchemar pdophile qu'voque Neckara, mais la question se pose pour l'accueil des migrants.


Je n'ai pas dit (ni voqu) qu'il y avait un "cauchemar pdophile".

----------


## Neckara

> Le mariage  de mineurs musulmans  homme ou femme est proscrit par l'Islam  car le Coran dans de multiples versets exige le consentement  des personnes  marier ,et un consentement d'enfant n'est pas valide en droit !!!
> Bien sur un  musulman est cens  adulte  s'il est pubre (homme ou femme)  ,en clair s'il a des poils trs long au khul !!!


En effet, le mariage de mineurs est proscrit par l'Islam, c'est juste que l'ge de la majorit est ramen  9ans  ::roll:: 

Sinon tu peux me traduire ce verset ?





> Les pratiques qu tu cites  au Pakistan, Bangladesh ,Afghanistan sont des pratiques contraires  l'esprit de l'Islam bien compris , et sont dus  des us et coutumes  de socits qui ont rgress  dans des archasmes  incroyables pour de multiples raisons( dcadence  conomique et sociale, stagnation, pauvret,ignorance et autres maux sociaux )...
> iL  en va  ainsi  notre porte ,au Maroc par exemple (salariat  de mineurs garons et filles lous par leur parents pauvres,mariages de mineures pour se dbarrasser de bouches en surplus )...
> Cela est du  la pauvret abominable qui svit  dans les campagnes bien plus  qu' la religion !!!
> 
> En   Saoudie  et dans les mirats du golfe ,la  situation a  des causes diffrentes : potentats tribaux dont la lgitimit initiale  s'est appuy sur des religieux  borns et anachroniques et qui cultivent l'anachronisme religieux pour se perptuer !!!


C'est pas des vrais cossais en plus !

----------


## Madmac

> Ne donne pas le bton pour te faire battre :
> 
> 
> 10 secondes ? 10 sicles ? 10 quoi...
> 
> (_koi_ -- private joke, )


Cela n'a pas beaucoup d'importance pour les musulmans. Les Juifs ont sorti leur faux prophte, de Mdine,  coup pied au cul. Car Momo avait tent de leur faire payer une taxe pour non-musulman. 1400 ans, plus tard ils en veulent  mort au Juifs.

----------


## Madmac

> Un gars de 28 ans  couch avec une fille de 11 ans et  un moment la justice a dit "ce n'est pas un viol, c'est une atteinte sexuelle".
> Et l c'est beaucoup plus choquant que Mahomet dans les annes 600 en Arabie ou je sais pas o.


Pas vraiment, parce que de nos jours, si une fille de 11 ans tombe enceinte elle risque beaucoup moins d'en mourir. Si elle refuse l'avortement, elle aura toujours la possibilit d'avoir une csarienne faite par des gens comptents. Avec des instruments striliss par autoclave. 





> C'est pas clair cette histoire...


Il n'y a rien d'tonnant. Car votre prsident s'est comport comme un sans couille, aprs l'attentat de Charlie Hebdo. Avec le rsultat que les diteurs vitent de rpandre la vrit , cause des risques.
La seconde raison t'expliquera pourquoi les musulmans s'entretuent comme si c'tait leur sport national: C'est parce qu'il existe plus d'une version du coran. Et chacune de ces sectes est convaincu d'avoir LA bonne. Donc c'est normal d'avoir des informations contradictoires.

En plus, leur dfinition des rapports sexuelles est diffrentes de la notre. Se masturber entre les cuisses d'une jeune fille prpubre ne correspond pas vraiment  un acte sexuelle,  leur yeux.
Enfin, les musulmans ont ralis que leur prophte avait vraiment l'air d'un dgnr, alors l'histoire n'est plus: Attouchement  6 ans. Rapport complet  9 ans. Mais, attouchement  9 et rapport complet  11 ans.

Et dans 50 ans, leur version sera sans doute attouchement  16 ans, Et relation complte  19 ans. Ce sont les experts du rvisionnisme historique.

Un de leur plus grand tour de passe-passe des musulmans, est leur prtention d'avoir de grandes dcouvertes scientifiques. Le territoire d'gypte, d'Irak et de la Perse ont fait rellement de grandes dcouvertes. Mais cela a cess lorsqu'ils sont devenus musulmans...

En bonus, je vais vous donnez le plus important cour d'histoire de votre vie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas vraiment, parce que de nos jours, si une fille de 11 ans tombe enceinte elle risque beaucoup moins d'en mourir. Si elle refuse l'avortement, elle aura toujours la possibilit d'avoir une csarienne faite par des gens comptents. Avec des instruments striliss par autoclave.


Hein ?!
Moi je pensais plus au ct protection de l'enfance, qui est plus fort aujourd'hui qu' l'poque.
Dans la socit actuelle on ne couche pas avec une fille de 11 ans ! (et on ne peut pas la faire bosser  l'usine non plus)
Toutes les filles de 11 ans n'ont pas leur rgles, et de toute faon mme si c'est le cas, elle ne va pas automatiquement tomb enceinte, il y a plein de facteurs qui jouent, comme l'ovulation par exemple.
Mais bon peut-tre qu'effectivement c'tait plus dangereux de tomber enceinte  l'poque...




> La seconde raison t'expliquera pourquoi les musulmans s'entretuent comme si c'tait leur sport national: C'est parce qu'il existe plus d'une version du coran.


Alors dj aujourd'hui il y a quoi comme guerre entre musulman ?
Les musulmans peuvent tre pacifiste, comme l'Iran par exemple, qui n'attaque personne depuis des sicles.

Les guerres entre religion a arrive dans chaque religion.
Par exemple les juifs ftent Pourim qui est la clbration d'un massacre :
Pourim - Politique, Action et Judasme...



> 4) Je ne sais pas si vous vous tes attards sur la fin de la Meguila, mais les Juifs tuent quand mme 75000 personnes en une journe. Mme aujourd'hui, on fait pas mieux...Et on a la dignit de ne pas tre joyeux, de ne pas se saoler et de ne pas faire un formidable festin...comme on le fait  Pourim !


Sinon la France catholique a toujours t en guerre contre l'Angleterre protestante. (par exemple 1337-1453)
Il y a eu le Massacre de la Saint-Barthlemy galement, mais c'est encore autre chose...
Aprs c'est parce que la politique utilise la religion, c'est pas la religion qui le demande.




> Se masturber entre les cuisses d'une jeune fille prpubre ne correspond pas vraiment  un acte sexuelle,  leur yeux.


En parlant de pr-pubre a me fait penser  a :
Circoncision : le rabbin suce le bb qui meurt dun herps



> Lenfant est mort  Brooklyn, en septembre 2011, alors quil tait g de deux semaines. La police a ouvert une enqute pour dterminer les responsabilits de ce drame.
> 
> Le bb avait t circoncis selon la tradition juive orthodoxe controverse du metzitzah bpeh. Dans ce rituel, le rabbin suce avec la bouche le sang qui coule de la coupure faite au pnis
> 
> Daprs le dossier mdical de lenfant, il aurait contract un herps de type 1, qui aurait caus sa mort.


On peut faire en sorte qu'il y ait un islam de France compatible avec la nation.
Les musulmans peuvent s'intgrer.
Le problme c'est le terrorisme, il y a de la conversion en prison, des mosques trange financ par l'Arabie Saoudite, etc.
Avec Schengen et tout a, les terroristes peuvent traverser les frontires tranquillement.
Terrorisme : le plus vieux djihadiste de Belgique arrt en France et crou

Pour moi le terrorisme islamiste c'est une attaque sous faux drapeaux, c'est financ par des gens qui veulent donner une mauvaise image de l'islam.
Par exemple Isral soignait les terroristes qui essayaient de dtruire la Syrie :
Isral soutient-il le Front Al-Nosra?
Il y a des centaines de milliers de musulmans en Indonsie, en Inde, au Bangladesh, est-ce qu'ils posent problme ?




> Moi aussi je n'aime pas les religions, et c'est pour cela que j'adore nos catholiques en France : ils sont de plus en plus athes, ils sont plutt discret, et on entend rarement parler d'eux.
> 
> 12 millions de chrtiens en France, soit environ une personne sur 6. Trs franchement, je saurais difficilement dire qui est chrtien et qui ne l'est pas dans mon entourage. Avec seulement 7% de pratiquants. Pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne les aimerait pas ? Ils sont presque athes, c'est gnial, non ?


Ce scnario peut se produire avec les musulmans, petit  petit ils vont s'loigner de la religion et ce sera quelque chose de beaucoup plus soft. (il faut couper l'immigration illgale par contre, parce que ceux qui arrivent en ce moment n'ont aucune envie de s'intgrer)
La plupart des catholiques ne vont mme pas  la messe  nol.
Il y a juste les mariages et les enterrements qui passent  l'glise. (il y a aussi quelque baptmes)

Si on fait en sorte qu'un maximum de gens aiment la France, il y a aura beaucoup moins de problme.
Il y a des problmes plus grave et plus urgent que l'islam en France.

Bon il y a bien a qui craint, mais a va peut-tre finir par disparaitre :
Un caf interdit aux femmes en France, en 2016 ? Oui, c'est la faute des pouvoirs publics



> La cratrice de l'association Brigade des mres, Nadia Remadna s'est rendue dans un caf de banlieue parisienne avec Aziza Sayah, militante de la mme association. La porte franchie, on leur demande : "Vous cherchez qui ?", puis on leur conseille de s'en aller : "Le mieux, c'est d'attendre dehors. Ici, il n'y a que des hommes". "Dans ce caf, il n'y a pas de mixit", conclu le grant du bar.


C'est pas tellement la culture Franaise.

----------


## el_slapper

> Il faut l'crire dans quelle langue ?
> 
> *NON*, je ne prtends pas "disqualifier" des populations, je m'attaques  un *DOGME*.
> (.../...)
> Moi aussi je n'aime pas les religions, et c'est pour cela que j'adore nos catholiques en France : ils sont de plus en plus athes, ils sont plutt discret, et on entend rarement parler d'eux.
> 
> 12 millions de chrtiens en France, soit environ une personne sur 6. Trs franchement, je saurais difficilement dire qui est chrtien et qui ne l'est pas dans mon entourage. Avec seulement 7% de pratiquants. Pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne les aimerait pas ? Ils sont presque athes, c'est gnial, non ?
> (.../...)


Voil. Tout est dit. Tu juges l'islam sur son dogme, et tu juges le catholicisme sur les gens que tu en vois. Tu juges l'islam sur les 1% de cingls, et le catholicisme sur les 99% de gens raisonnables. Parceque des cingls catholiques, on en trouve ( commencer par la manif pour tous, mais pas que). Tu utilises des grilles de lectures diffrentes suivant la cible. Et tu oses te prtendre dfendeur de la scieeeeeeeeence. Mon oeil.



Si je juge les dogmes, franchement, ils sont  chier des deux cots(tu as d'ailleurs toi-mme donn quelques indices dans ce sens, je ne reviens pas dessus). Si je juge les gens... eh bien ce sont des gens, et chacun est diffrent.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Voil. Tout est dit. Tu juges l'islam sur son dogme, et tu juges le catholicisme sur les gens que tu en vois. Tu juges l'islam sur les 1% de cingls, et le catholicisme sur les 99% de gens raisonnables. Parceque des cingls catholiques, on en trouve ( commencer par la manif pour tous, mais pas que). Tu utilises des grilles de lectures diffrentes suivant la cible. Et tu oses te prtendre dfendeur de la scieeeeeeeeence. Mon oeil.


C'est ce que l'idiot que je suis rpte depuis le dpart, c'est mme le point de dpart de tout cet change, mais il va te dire que ce n'est pas ce qu'il dit, que ce n'est pas pareil, et que de toutes faons, c'est toi qui comprend rien.

Il faut l'crire en quelle langue ? On est tous plus dbiles et moins objectifs que Neckara.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Neckara
> En effet, le mariage de mineurs est proscrit par l'Islam, c'est juste que l'ge de la majorit est ramen  9ans


Des  pubres   9 ans  ,a n'existe pas !!!
En Islam la majorit n'est atteinte qu' l'age pubre enfants ,je le rpte c'est une majorit  biologique  et non ratiocinante  avec des spculations  n'en plus finir digne des francs !!! 
Concernant le consentement  voici un Hadith 
"Il n'est pas permis de marier la femme qui a dj t marie jusqu' ce que l'on prenne son avis, et il n'est pas permis de marier la femme vierge jusqu' ce qu'on lui demande la permission Ils dirent alors : 

-"O messager d'Allah ! Comment donne-t-elle sa permission ?". Il dit : 

Qu'elle se taise " Rapport par Al-Boukhari et Mouslim( les 2 auteurs ont compil un recueil faisant autorit&  ce jour)

Le grand Imam Cheikh Al-Islam ibn Tamiyah (qu'Allah lui fasse misricorde) a dit : 

-"Les parents n'ont pas le droit d'obliger le garon  se marier avec une femme qu'il ne dsire pas ; et s'il refuse, il n'est pas parmi ceux qui dsobissent  leurs parents. Et si personne ne peut l'obliger  manger ce qu'il n'aime pas alors qu'il est capable ce manger ce qu'il dsire, il en est de mme pour le mariage et plus encore, car manger ce que l'on dteste a une amertume qui dure un heure, tandis que lorsque l'un des deux poux cohabite avec son conjoint en tant contraint tout le temps, cela le nuit et il ne peut pas se sparer de lui".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le grand Imam Cheikh Al-Islam ibn Tamiyah (qu'Allah lui fasse misricorde) a dit : 
> 
> -"Les parents n'ont pas le droit d'obliger le garon  se marier avec une femme qu'il ne dsire pas ; et s'il refuse, il n'est pas parmi ceux qui dsobissent  leurs parents.".


C'est dommage, qu'il n'y ait pas l'inverse d'crit. Cela signifie t-il que ce n'est valable que pour les garons, et que les parents ont le droit de marier une fille avec un homme qu'elle ne dsire pas ?  ::?:

----------


## yildiz-online

En effet, vraiment dommage que ce ne soit pas crit juste 2 lignes au dessus...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En effet, vraiment dommage que ce ne soit pas crit juste 2 lignes au dessus...


Non, ce n'est pas du tout ce qui est crit au-dessus, justement. Ce qui est au-dessus est trs ambigu.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En effet, vraiment dommage que ce ne soit pas crit juste 2 lignes au dessus...


Oui mais si a vient d'un hadith ou d'un Imam et pas du Coran, a compte pas !

Et puis tu comprends, il suffit de la menacer ou de l'empcher de parler pour "qu'elle se taise" et qu'on prenne a pour une permission, les musulmans sont tellement des barbares qu'ils ne sont plus  a prt.


D'un ct je dirais bien que cela doit bien arriver dans les faits dans certaines familles, je pense que c'est difficile de renier a, quel pourcentage cela reprsente, je n'en sais strictement rien par contre. 

Et pour ma part, vu que je considre le combo Coran + Hadith, je dirais que ceux qui font cela, ne sont pas de vrais musulmans, mais Neckara ne tenant compte que du Coran, si ce n'est pas prcis dedans, il va dire que ce sont des musulmans suivant bien leur dogme.





> Non, ce n'est pas du tout ce qui est crit au-dessus, justement. Ce qui est au-dessus est trs ambigu.


Je ne vois pas celle qu'il y a d'ambigu ? C'est crit que si elle l'ouvre pas pour contester, c'est qu'elle est d'accord.  ::?: 

(ce qui en soit, est plutt logique, mme si on peut discuter de la maturit suffisante  cette ge pour prendre une dcision aussi importante).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Neckera
> Sinon tu peux me traduire ce verset ?


*وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ ۚ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُۥٓ ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بَٰلِغُ أَمْرِهِۦ ۚ قَدْ جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَىْءٍ قَدْرًا*

Ce  verset  glorifie ,ce que les chrtiens  appellent la Providence Divine Infinie !!!
Phrase par pgrase :
*وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ* " (il) il pourvoit  son(la crature) bien d'ou elle ne l'escompte pas....!!! 

*وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ* "celle (la crature) qui s'en remet  Dieu ,alors il est son pourvoyeur"

*إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بَٰلِغُ أَمْرِهِۦ* "Allah se charge d'accomplir sa volont"
*قَدْ جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَىْءٍ قَدْرًا* "car Allah a prescrit un accomplissement  toute chose" (le "measure" english est une mauvaise traduction) car   le *قَدْرً en arabe*  signifie accomplissement ou destine !!!

Donc pour reprendre l'adage chrtien  :"la providence pourvoit  tout" ,le mot providence  est ici synonyme bien sur  de Dieu Le Pere  car il n' a jamais exist  de Dame Providence  si l'on peut parler ainsi !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Joh Shannow
> C'est dommage, qu'il n'y ait pas l'inverse d'crit. Cela signifie t-il que ce n'est valable que pour les garons, et que les parents ont le droit de marier une fille avec un homme qu'elle ne dsire pas ?


Pas du tout ,c'est valable  pour les 2  sexes , car l'acte de mariage d'un homme ou d'une femme musulman ,faut-il le rappeler  , est un contrat  civil  crit devant un cadi -imam ou peuvent figurer des stipulations (montant de la dot donn par lpoux  ,biens apports par la femme qui restent sa proprit personnelle et d'autres conditions particuliers  s' il y en a)...  
De  plus l'acte de mariage est rdig devant 2 tmoins qui sont les parents proches des 2 parties contractantes !!!
On n' as pas  d'avis d'imam inverse ,car le hadith que j'ai mentionn  pour le consentement de la femme est explicite ...

Si on marie un homme ou une femme  contre sa propre volont  ,autant le vendre  l'encan sur un march d'esclave ,c'est plus  et rentable !!!

----------


## MiaowZedong

> D'un ct je dirais bien que cela doit bien arriver dans les faits dans certaines familles, je pense que c'est difficile de renier a, quel pourcentage cela reprsente, je n'en sais strictement rien par contre.


Cela dpend du pays, plus les filles sont maries jeunes, moins elles ont le choix. Chez les Pakistanais, c'est plus ou moins la norme que la fille se tait par crainte des consquences, qui ne sont pas forcment des menaces physiques. Beaucoup de filles se taisent (et donc "acceptent" le mariage forc) de peur de dtruire leurs familles. Chez les Algriens, c'est plus rare, les femmes se marient plus vieilles donc sont souvent plus mures et plus fortes, mais les familles plus traditionalistes mettent beaucoup de pression sur leurs filles quand mme.



> Pas du tout ,c'est valable  pour les 2  sexes , car l'acte de mariage d'un homme ou d'une femme musulman ,faut-il le rappeler  , est un contrat  civil  crit devant un cadi -imam ou peuvent figurer des stipulations (montant de la dot donn par lpoux  ,biens apports par la femme qui restent sa proprit personnelle et d'autres conditions particuliers  s' il y en a)...  
> De  plus l'acte de mariage est rdig devant 2 tmoins qui sont les parents proches des 2 parties contractantes !!!
> On n' as pas  d'avis d'imam inverse ,car le hadith que j'ai mentionn  pour le consentement de la femme est explicite ...
> 
> Si on marie un homme ou une femme  contre sa propre volont  ,autant le vendre  l'encan sur un march d'esclave ,c'est plus  et rentable !!!


Tu oublies quand mme que c'est le pre ou autre tuteur lgal de la femme et non elle-mme qui signe et ngocie le contrat de marriage ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ecthelion2
> Je ne vois pas celle qu'il y a d'ambigu ? C'est crit que si elle l'ouvre pas pour contester, c'est qu'elle est d'accord


Tu te trompes lourdement  sur les murs  des musulmans que tu connais mal ,et en particulier les femmes !!!
Une femme musulmane a plus d'un argument pour manifester son dsaccord sur l'epoux que convoite ses parents !!!
De nombreuses femmes ,qui sont ignares crasses ,que tu peux appeler non mancipes et arrires suivant tes canons (qui ne s'appliquent qu'en Europe)  ,  "fuient"  l'insu des parents au  domicile  de leur amoureux ,l'homme dsir qui l'accueille   bras ouvert , trompette et musique !!!
Dans un tel cas ,les parents de la femme   considrent cela comme un dshonneur qui ne peut tre rpar  qu'en faisant convoler  en juste noce  les 2 poux chris !!! 

De nos jours  il suffit pour une femme mancipe (instruite) de  sortir au vu et au su de tout le monde avec lpoux voulu ,pour  faire avorter toute tentative d' un mariage non dsir !!!

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Comment tu ferais a ?
> tant issue d'une famille athe dans le Finistre (o grosso modo seuls les petits vieux et certaines familles conservato-ractionnaires sont catholiques), j'ai pens pendant longtemps que la religion tait l'exception plutt que la rgle, et que les catholiques taient spars des gens normaux (car culturellement, pour  moi, l'athisme est la norme) par un gouffre suffisamment large pour qu'on ne puisse pas voir ce qui se passe de l'autre ct. Aprs avoir connu autre chose que le Finistre, j'ai d me rendre  l'vidence : bien des catholiques ont l'air parfaitement normaux et raisonnables, ne vont pas  la messe, sauf  Nol et  Pques et ont t  l'cole publique. On dcouvre le pot aux roses qu'une fois qu'ils ont crach leur avis sur l'avortement ou sur l'homosexualit. Et a, ce sont par exemple des tudiants capables de s'exprimer de faon cohrente et structure sur tous les sujets dans lesquels la religion n'a pas fourr son nez. J'en dduis donc que la force culturelle de la religion sur les esprits est... assez incroyable. Pour supprimer les croyants il faudrait une politique plutt violente je pense.


C'est vrai, on pourrait thoriquement faire comme le suggrait Ecthelion2 et aller les exterminer dans leurs chaumires, mais outre le caractre littralement violent de la chose, ils sont trop nombreux, et puis, beaucoup sont des gens biens si on ignore leur tare.

Ce qu'il faut, c'est un renouveau de l'anticlricalisme. La France avait t trs doue pour a,  une poque. a a t une vraie deception, en venant en France, de dcouvrir que c'tait fini. Et mes amis Anglo-Saxons, qui admirent la France pour son anticlericalisme et sa lacit, tombrent de haut quand ils ont appris que la gauche Franaisesense tre la pointe mondiale de l'anticlricalismes'opposait  l'interdiction du "voile"  l'cole. Bref, l'anticlricalisme n'a plus pignon sur rue. Et il faut dire, que beaucoup de Franais pensent sans doute comme toi quand tu tais au Finistre, que la religion est marginalise et "vaincue". 

Ce serait peut-tre vrai s'il n'y avait deux facteurs: l'immigration et les crises sociales  rptition. Les immigrs sont presque tous croyants, et l'ancien maire de Sevran (Stphane Gatignon) avait raison quand il soulignait qu'il n'y avait pas que les mosques et les glise vangliques, mais tous les lieux de cultes, qui font le plein dans sa ville. Le clerg de toutes religions, tels des charognards, se nourrit de la misre des gens; et d'ailleurs l'glise catholique de France renait en partie grce  des perfusions de curs Africains et Asiatiques (sans lesquels elle ne pourrait tenir), mais aussi aux actes d'hommes politiques de droite comme Sarkozy et Macron, qui lui rendent une lgitimit publique qu'elle avait perdue suite  l'Affaire Dreyfus, il y a plus d'un sicle.

L'anticlricalisme est radical, certes, violent d'un certain point de vue, et certainement ne respecte pas le "droit  la religion", cet anachronisme. Mais en aucun cas ne peut-on aller aussi loin dans la coercition que l'ont t les chrtiens et musulmans pour devenir les deux premires religions du monde. Parce que nous ne sommes pas des croyants, nous ne travaillons pas  "sauver des mes", mais nous cherchons simplement  liminer,  terme, une cause de conflits et une justification d'abus. Pour cela, il faut nos actes soient moins dommageables que ceux que nous supplantons.

Quand je dis que nous n'avons pas  sauver des mes, j'entends d'abord que nous n'avons pas besoin de convaincre les adultes croyants, dj retrenchs dans leurs convictions. Ils finiront pas mourir naturellement de toutes faons. Pour parvenir  terme  zero croyants, il convient de travailler sur deux axes. 

Premirement, il faut remplacer la religion dans son rle social. La religion est source de lois encore dans de nombreux pays, mais son rle ne s'arrte pas l. La religion, c'est un rseau social et d'entraide, qui fournit contacts, activits, coles...les organisations caritatives sont souvent religieuses, de mme les Scouts, les chorales, les maisons d'enfants (par exemple en France la Fondation d'Auteil), certains syndicats, etc, etc. En France, l'infrastructure sociale laque est en avance sur la plupart du monde (Secours Populaire presque unique au monde, cole laque reconnue comme excellente...) mais il reste quand mme beaucoup  faire. Ailleurs, c'est pire; aux USA des gens qui ne croient mme plus vont  l'glise pour rencontrer des gens et participer aux activits, aux groupes d'entraide. Et la priode actuelle est, encore une fois, propice  ce que les croyants tendent leurs tentacules: par exemple au Royaume-Uni, l'Ordre Orange (intgristes protestants) ouvre des loges dans les anciennes communauts minires...souvent en remplacement direct des anciennes maisons syndicales et associations de mineurs; c'est un recul de la lacit.

Historiquement, ce sont souvent les communistes et les syndicats de gauche qui ont offerts des alternatives aux infrastructures sociales des croyants, comme le Secours Rouge (l'anctre entre-deux-guerres du Secours Populaire), les clubs ouvriers ou les Jeunes Pionniers. On n'est pas oblig d'adhrer  un programme de gauche radicale (bien que ce soit mon cas) pour souhaiter une nouvelle vague d'organisations laques offrant une alternative  celles qui ont un caractre religieux. Il faut des activits, de la socialisation, de l'entraide, des maisons d'enfants....il y a fort  faire, encore une fois mme en France.

Deuximement, il faut briser la reproduction de la religion. Aujourd'hui les parents ont toute latitude pour endoctriner leurs enfants sans intervention, et quand ils sont exposs  l'incroyance (souvent pas avant la fin de l'adolescence) les enfants de croyants restent trs majoritairement dans le chemin trac par leurs parents (heureusement, certains se dtournent de la religion, mais c'est une minorit). C'est l qu'il faut frapper fort et un peu violament, pour restreindre l'endoctrinement des enfants. On ne peut pas retirer leurs enfants aux parents croyants, on n'en a de toutes faons pas les moyens, ce genre de mesure est  rserver pour les cas de radicalisation grves, comme cet enfant de 8 ans qui disait "je ne suis pas Charlie, je suis avec les terroristes" (et dans ce cas, il fallait sans doute aussi dporter les parents, parce qu'un enfant de cet ge ne dit pas a sans l'avoir entendu  la maison). Il faut poser le principe que les mineurs n'tant pas assez matures pour faire ce choix en toute connaissance de cause, ils ne peuvent avoir une religion et doivent tre protgs d'un endoctrinement excessif, par exemple en fermant toutes les coles confessionelles, en interdisant la prsence de mineurs dans les lieux de culte, en refusant toutes les pratiques religieuses dans les coles et les spaces destins aux mineurs.

C'est l qu'il faut s'attendre  heurter des sensibilits,  provoquer des leves de boucliers. Aprs tout en interdisant aux mineurs de pratiquer la religion de leurs parents, on touche  un principe fort, l'autorit parentale, ainsi qu' un principe d'a peu prs toutes les religions qui obligent leurs croyants  bourrer le crne des enfants. Mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle, surtout dans les quartier marginaliss qui sont parfois au bord de la guerre de religion. Par contre il ne faut pas oublier le premier axe, sinon le coercitif ne sert  rien. Il ne faut pas seulement interdire les Scouts de promouvoir un contenu chrtien, mais aussi fournir une alternative laque (etc pour toutes les organisations).

La religion a une force culturelle "assez incroyable" parce qu'elle est ancre dans tant de choses diffrentes.

----------


## Neckara

Et aller pas une journe sans ressortir son lot de conneries et d'hommes de pailles




> Ce scnario peut se produire avec les musulmans, petit  petit ils vont s'loigner de la religion et ce sera quelque chose de beaucoup plus soft. (il faut couper l'immigration illgale par contre, parce que ceux qui arrivent en ce moment n'ont aucune envie de s'intgrer)


"peut se produire", tout comme l'inverse "peut se produire". On est bien avanc une fois cela dit.

Et en loccurrence, c'est plutt l'inverse qui se produit actuellement.






> Voil. Tout est dit. Tu juges l'islam sur son dogme, et tu juges le catholicisme sur les gens que tu en vois.


Et voil, tu as ton dlire, et tu vas dformer tout ce que tu vois pour le faire correspondre  ton dlire.

En loccurrence je n'ai pas jug le "catholicisme", mais ai plutt dit que _en France_ (et de nos jours), les croyants sont de moins en moins pratiquants, et deviennent de plus en plus athes. Et je me suis rjoui, que justement, cette religion s'efface de plus en plus, et que les pratiquants se d-convertissent de plus en plus.

Tu me fais donc un *contresens* complets de mes propos.*
Si je suis content que cette religion disparat petit  petit, c'est bien que je ne la trouve pas gniale !*




> Tu juges l'islam sur les 1% de cingls, et le catholicisme sur les 99% de gens raisonnables.


C'est marrant, parce que les cingls de certains pays, on ferme les yeux, c'est pas des vrais musulmans.
C'est sr que si on exclut des pays entiers qui ne nous arrangent pas, pour nous concentrer uniquement sur les pays occidentaux o la socit empche certains actes

Ne seriez-vous pas encore en train de faire la confusion entre le dogme et les individus ?
Srieusement, mes multiples explications n'ont-elles pas dj t largement suffisantes ?




> Tu utilises des grilles de lectures diffrentes suivant la cible. Et tu oses te prtendre dfendeur de la scieeeeeeeeence. Mon oeil.


Commence dj par lire correctement mes posts, et aprs tu pourras me faire des remarques.




> Si je juge les dogmes, franchement, ils sont  chier des deux cots(tu as d'ailleurs toi-mme donn quelques indices dans ce sens, je ne reviens pas dessus).


En loccurrence, je n'ai rien dit sur le dogme catholique ( part pour l'histoire du mariage religieux),  part qu'il peut se mettre  jour et se moderniser grce  la prsence du pape.
Pape qui est une autorit religieuse.




> Si je juge les gens... eh bien ce sont des gens, et chacun est diffrent.


Ce qui tombe bien car je juge surtout le *dogme*, et pas les gens.

Pour le catholicisme, j'ai juste dit qu'on peut tre content parce qu'il disparat.





> C'est ce que l'idiot que je suis rpte depuis le dpart, c'est mme le point de dpart de tout cet change, mais il va te dire que ce n'est pas ce qu'il dit, que ce n'est pas pareil, et que de toutes faons, c'est toi qui comprend rien.


Exactement.

Et plutt que de dire "en effet j'ai mal compris tes propos", vous persvrez malgr mes dmentis (errare humanum est, sed perseverare diabolicum). Mais non, Neckara est un raciste secret, donc il faut trouver comment interprter ses propos en ce sens, afin de dvoiler la grande vrit au grand jour !

C'est mme plus de la btise  ce niveau l, c'est de l'Art !





> Il faut l'crire en quelle langue ? On est tous plus dbiles et moins objectifs que Neckara.


Exactement.
Et la lecture, a s'apprend au CP/CE1.

 croire que certains acquis ne le sont pas encore





> Concernant le consentement  voici un Hadith []


Oui un consentement  6 ans
Tu crois qu'une gamine de 6 ans est assez mature pour donner un consentement clair ?

D'ailleurs, aprs que je me sois reu des "leons" sur les diffrents Hadiths vous ne me donnez mme pas le statu du Hadith dont vous parlez


D'ailleurs je lis "femme", est-ce que cela s'applique bien aux filles prpubres ?

Je lis aussi qu'il y aurait quelques diffrences entre les "coles", seul le "droit hanafite" reconnatrait le consentement ncessaire.
Ce droit reconnatrait par ailleurs le fait de "sourire", "pleurer lgrement", "dtourner les yeux", "se couvrir le visage" comme un signe de consentement implicite
[C'est nul comme source, mais au moins cela apporte des questionnements auxquels vous pourrez rpondre] https://insoumission.wordpress.com/2...est-il-hallal/


Croire qu'une femme conscent par son silence, est d'une btise innomable.
Sentir que c'est son "devoir", ne pas vouloir "dcevoir" ses parents, ne pas "attirer la honte" sur la famille autant de pressions qui rend diffile de dire "non". Quand on voit sa mre se prendre des beignes, on n'a peut-tre pas trop envie de s'opposer au pre

Ce n'est en rien du consentement, c'est de la coercition hypocrite. Alors pour peut qu'elle dise "non", mais qu'elle a dtourn les yeux, elle aura quand mme consenti, c'est juste qu'elle est trop pudique pour l'avouer.




> Et pour ma part, vu que je considre le combo Coran + Hadith, je dirais que ceux qui font cela, ne sont pas de vrais musulmans, []


Idem, on ignore totalement le statu du Hadith, mais comme il vous arrange a passe.
Le Hadith, n'a aucune source mais l on ne la demande pas, idem a nous arrange, donc l on va pas trop chercher.




> *وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ ۚ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُۥٓ ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بَٰلِغُ أَمْرِهِۦ ۚ قَدْ جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَىْءٍ قَدْرًا*
> 
> Ce  verset  glorifie ,ce que les chrtiens  appellent la Providence Divine Infinie !!!


C'est a prends-moi vraiment pour un con

Mon lien indique le 65.4 et tu me traduis le 65.3

----------


## MABROUKI

> Oui un consentement  6 ans
> Tu crois qu'une gamine de 6 ans est assez mature pour donner un consentement clair ?
> 
> D'ailleurs, aprs que je me sois reu des "leons" sur les diffrents Hadiths vous ne me donnez mme pas le statu du Hadith dont vous parlez


Tu parles  d'une chose pour laquelle  il n'existe aucune source historique (ecrit historique) ,donc tu est en plein dlire anti religieux !!!
Tu peux aussi parler  de la couronne dpines  du Christ   ,ou la virginit de Marie pour les contester !!!
Le  statut  du Hadith  cit   est "sahih"  c..d incontestable  car la source  c'est Boukhari et Muslim ,recueil class en tte des  Recueils de Hadiths faisant autorit ....

Un  "kaffir"  (athe)  ne peut tre convaincu par aucun argument rationnel ,car son cur est malade de la haine de Dieu  !!!

Helas  pour toi ,ennemi  dclar  de Dieu !!!

----------


## Neckara

Je crois que tout est dit.
Je suis dsormais un "ennemi  dclar  de Dieu !!!" avec un "cur [] malade de la haine de Dieu  !!!", et en plein "dlire anti religieux".

Notre ami modr ne semble finalement ne pas l'tre tant que cela





> Tu parles  d'une chose pour laquelle  il n'existe aucune source historique (ecrit historique) ,donc tu est en plein dlire anti religieux !!!


Donc on ignore les Hadiths, parce que cette fois-ci ils ne nous arrangent plus ?
D'ailleurs, c'est bien connu, un dogme se fonde sur des sources historiques

D'o crois-tu que je tienne cette information ?
De vos propres textes et de vos propres croyants !

Cachez-moi donc cet ge que je ne saurais voir.
Au passage, pourquoi refuses-tu de me traduire le verset que je t'ai prsent ?




> Un  "kaffir"  (athe)  ne peut tre convaincu par aucun argument rationnel ,car son cur est malade de la haine de Dieu  !!!
> 
> Helas  pour toi ,ennemi  dclar  de Dieu !!!


Qu'une religion prtende s'appuyer sur des "arguments rationnels" et des "sources historiques", me fait drlement gausser.

Dj le fait d'exiger une "croyance aveugle", et de voir d'un mauvais il celui qui se questionne, prsuppose bien l'*absence* d'arguments rationnels.
Dans la "rationalit", il y a aussi le rasoir d'Ockham que votre dieu ne passe pas.

La rationalit, les sources historiques, et la Science, sont ce qui dfont des religions, pas l'inverse.


Ensuite, que dire des diffrentes contradictions du dogme ?

Par exemple, le Coran, verbatim de la parole du dieu, tellement bien crit, qu'il faut se rabattre sur des Hadiths pour l'appliquer.
Un dieu tout puissant, omnipotent, omniscient, mais incapable de faire une bte rdaction de niveau lyce (le Coran tant son verbatim)
C'est ballot hein.

Une religion de paix et d'amour, c'est marrant mais les pays o il n'est pas religion d'tat, s'en sortent mieux que les pays o il l'est. C'est marrant, il y a eu des peuples massacrs, des filles rduites en esclavage, des bibliothques brles, plus de 528 batailles terrestres, et des commerces maritimes attaqus. Serait-ce donc que ce dieu de paix et d'amour aurait voulu tout cela ?

Un dieu de paix et d'amour peux-tu me rappeler quel est le *pire* crime dans le Coran ? Le seul crime impardonnable ?
Celui qui nous vaudra une ternit de souffrances en enfer ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu te trompes lourdement  sur les murs  des musulmans que tu connais mal ,et en particulier les femmes !!!
> Une femme musulmane a plus d'un argument pour manifester son dsaccord sur l'epoux que convoite ses parents !!!
> De nombreuses femmes ,qui sont ignares crasses ,que tu peux appeler non mancipes et arrires suivant tes canons (qui ne s'appliquent qu'en Europe)  ,  "fuient"  l'insu des parents au  domicile  de leur amoureux ,l'homme dsir qui l'accueille   bras ouvert , trompette et musique !!!
> Dans un tel cas ,les parents de la femme   considrent cela comme un dshonneur qui ne peut tre rpar  qu'en faisant convoler  en juste noce  les 2 poux chris !!! 
> 
> De nos jours  il suffit pour une femme mancipe (instruite) de  sortir au vu et au su de tout le monde avec lpoux voulu ,pour  faire avorter toute tentative d' un mariage non dsir !!!


Euh, je ne me trompe sur rien, je n'ai fait que dire que ce que disait le Hadith tait trs clair et comprhensible, aprs si les femmes ont d'autres moyens EN PLUS de ce passage pour empcher une union force, tant mieux pour elles, mme si je doute fortement que cela soit systmatiquement aussi simple dans tous les pays.


Engueuler ceux qui essaient de faire un peu relativiser sur ta religion, les gens qui vous prennent tous pour des barbares  cause du Coran, je ne suis pas sr que cela soit la meilleure faon d'arranger les choses.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Dans un tel cas ,les parents de la femme   considrent cela comme un dshonneur qui ne peut tre rpar  qu'en faisant convoler  en juste noce  les 2 poux chris !!!


Ou alors elle se fait tuer par sa famille pour laver l'honneur familial (crime d'honneur).

C'est marrant, a, tu n'en parles pas.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Un dieu tout puissant, omnipotent, omniscient, mais incapable de faire une bte rdaction de niveau lyce (le Coran tant son verbatim)
> C'est ballot hein.



Aprs je veux pas dire, mais dans les faits, c'est Gabriel qui a fait la transition entre Dieu et Mahomet, c'est ptet Gabriel qui a pas tout pig :p

Surtout que cela a t transmis  l'oral, et Mahomet ne sachant ni lire ni crire, il a transmis ce qu'il avait "compris"  d'autres pour l'crire. Mahomet n'a pas reu de "rdaction" avec un livre dj tout prt. Tes copains anciens musulmans ne t'ont pas appris cela ? C'est ballot hein.


Donc de la  dire, que c'est le verbatim de Dieu, et qu'aucun intermdiaire n'y a t de sa petite interprtation ou n'a pas fait une bourde de comprhension quelque part, c'est quand mme difficile  dire. Pour moi, c'est mme plutt la naissance du fameux "tlphone arabe".  ::mouarf:: 

Le mot Coran lui-mme signifie "rcitations", donc le ct rdaction bien crite, a se pose l quoi comme argument.


Quant au passage sur la religion de "paix et d'amour", c'est pareil pour une partie des cathos, qui ne sont qu'amour et qui prchent le pardon, mais dans la vie de tous les jours, ne se gnent pas pour faire tout l'inverse (et puis pourquoi se priver, suffit d'aller  confesse pour tout effacer).

Certains de tes reproches s'appliquent  toutes les religions.

----------


## Neckara

> Aprs je veux pas dire, mais dans les faits, c'est Gabriel qui a fait la transition entre Dieu et Mahomet, c'est ptet Gabriel qui a pas tout pig :p
> 
> Surtout que cela a t transmis  l'oral, et Mahomet ne savant ni lire ni crire, il a transmis ce qu'il avait "compris"  d'autres pour l'crire. Mahomet n'a pas reu de "rdaction" avec un livre dj tout prt.


Sauf que le dogme *affirme* que le texte est le *verbatim* de la parole du dieu.
Si tu supposes qu'il y a eu des effets de tlphones arabes, alors tu contredis le dogme. Et pour un dieu omniscient, ne pas s'tre dout, qu'il y aurait des pertes dans la transcription





> Tes copains anciens musulmans ne t'ont pas appris cela ? C'est ballot hein.


Ils l'ont dit, et je le savais.

Sauf qu'on parle ici du *dogme*, or dans le dogme le Coran *est* *le verbatim*, c'est  dire sans pertes/modifications dans la transcription.

Pour critiquer, il faut comprendre le dogme, et pour cela, il  faut raisonner dans le framework du dogme, pour construire l'objet de la  critique.
Et aprs critiquer cet objet sous divers points, mais il faut dj avoir cet objet pour le critiquer.

Or si tu pars du principe qu'une des bases du dogme est (ou peut tre) fausse, tu n'as plus de dogme, tu n'as plus de religion, tu n'as plus d'objets.
Tu es oblig d'en poser l'hypothse, tout du moins momentanment, pour construire l'objet de la critique.




> Donc de la  dire, que c'est le verbatim de Dieu, et qu'aucun intermdiaire n'y a t de sa petite interprtation ou n'a pas fait une bourde de comprhension quelque part, c'est quand mme difficile  dire.


Sauf que tu confonds la "ralit" avec le dogme.

En ralit, il n'y a trs certainement pas eu de dieu. Le prophte a trs certainement t qu'un gourou qui s'arrangeait avec ses propres rgles pour faire (et justifier) ce qui lui plaisait sur le moment. Lubrique, sanguinaire,  la tte d'un groupe de voleur, qui utilisait le dieu comme prtexte pour se faire obir. Aucun dogme ne reconnatra que le prophte tait un mystificateur et que le dieu n'existe pas.

Le dogme se fiche de la ralit, c'est lui qui "dcide" de ce qu'est la ralit.
Le dogme dit que le ciel est rouge ? Et bien le ciel est rouge, c'est a un dogme.
Que ce soit au mpris de la ralit et de la logique, le dogme s'en balance, c'est un dogme.

Les croyants, vont alors avoir une dissonance entre le dogme et la ralit.
Ils vont alors tenter de rsoudre cette dissonance, e.g. en tordant le dogme et/ou la ralit. Ou alors en le mettant  jour par le biais d'une autorit religieuse reconnue par le dogme. Mais mme en tant "tordu", le dogme est toujours l, les schmas de penss sont toujours l, et il suffit parfois de pas grand chose pour que certains croyants dtordent le dogme, comme je l'ai dj voqu dans mes rponses prcdentes.

C'est ainsi que les fossiles sont des preuves du dieu pour tester la foi du croyant, ou une ruse de Satan pour le dtourner du droit chemin.
C'est ainsi que "4 jours" se transforment en "4 millnaires" prtextant une "image". Le dogme n'a pas chang, c'est toujours "4 jours".




> Pour moi, c'est mme plutt la naissance du fameux "tlphone arabe".


Les grands esprits se rencontrent (je rponds en mme temps que je lis).  ::aie:: 




> Quant au passage sur la religion de "paix et d'amour", c'est pareil pour une partie des cathos, qui en sont qu'amour et qui prche le pardon, mais dans la vie de tous les jours, ne se gnent pas pour faire tout l'inverse (et puis pourquoi se priver, suffit d'aller  confesse pour tout effacer).
> 
> Certains de tes reproches s'appliquent  toutes les religions.


Et ? Cela les rend-t-elles moins vraie pour la religion dont on parle ?

Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout des autres religions, arrtez d'essayer de relativiser, et ainsi d'essayer de minimiser les critiques.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les citations sont directement dans mon texte, en _italique_ :
> 
> Il est marrant ton post qui parle d'erreurs de traduc', d'erreurs d'interprtation, de bourdes de comprhension, et dans lequel on trouve quand mme _qui en sont qu'amour et qui prche le pardon_, totalement imbitable (avec en plus un verbe au pluriel et l'autre au singulier dont on ne sait pas qui est le sujet), et surtout _Mahomet ne savant ni lire ni crire_, que je ne peux absolument pas laisser passer, d'o cette rponse.
> 
> Donc tu vas au fond, tu prends une feuille de papier, ton stylo, et tu cris 100 fois "ne *sachant* pas conjuguer le verbe _savoir_ au participe prsent, je me suis fait punir", et le copier-coller est interdit.


J'ai fait les corrections, car effectivement je ne m'tais pas relu, donc merci de les avoir pointes, par contre, tu as le droit de le faire remarquer gentiment, sans tre agressif. Ce que font les autres en gnral, et comme je l'ai moi-mme fait hier avec Jon, avant d'effacer mon message aprs qu'il ait corrig le sien.

Comme tous les extrmistes,  agresser les gens, tu ne fais que les braquer contre toi, et aprs tu viens te plaindre des pouces rouges, mme si tu as raison sur le fond, tu as aussi le droit d'y mettre les formes, surtout que je ne fais pas parti de ceux  qui tu as le plus de remarques  faire il me semble ?





> Et ? Cela les rend-t-elles moins vraie pour la religion dont on parle ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout des autres religions, arrtez d'essayer de relativiser, et ainsi d'essayer de minimiser les critiques.


Ce n'est pas toi qui disait que pour l'ge du mariage / consommation du mariage (je ne sais plus),  l'poque, ils auraient pu comparer avec ce qui se faisait  ct dans les pays voisins et faire pareil ? 

Par contre nous on n'a pas le droit de comparer avec les religions voisines pour te montrer qu'elles font pareil ? 

 ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai fait les corrections, car effectivement je ne m'tais pas relu, donc merci de les avoir pointes, par contre, tu as le droit de le faire remarquer gentiment, sans tre agressif. Ce que font les autres en gnral, et comme je l'ai moi-mme fait hier avec Jon, avant d'effacer mon message aprs qu'il ait corrig le sien.


Vit' fait parce que l c'est HS :
merci pour les corrections.
Et puisque tu te sens agress par mes 3 lignes dans lesquelles je n'ai mis aucune intention d'agression (j'aurais d rajouter un smiley, ok, ok), sache que sur ces forums, ici comme ailleurs, je me sens agress en permanence par des gens qui ne respectent plus rien ( mes yeux -- enfin, c'est mon feeling).
Donc lgitime dfense, des fois.

Et s'il n'y avait pas eu "_Mohamet ne savant..._" je n'aurais pas ragi, malgr la souffrance des agressions.

Plus personne ne fait attention  rien, y a qu' voir Ryu qui crit  longueur de journe tout en se targuant de ne pas savoir crire. Moi,  sa place, j'irais me cacher dans un trou de souris.




> et aprs tu viens te plaindre des pouces rouges,


Je ne m'en plains pas, ils me font rigoler, tiens, j'ai supprim mon post (a m'arrive aussi) j'en tais  -2,  ::mouarf:: , allez-y les gars, lchez-vous !
J'ai dj dit que je considrais ces manifestations de cour d'cole primaire comme des marques d'approbation du fond : celui qui moinse a la haine de savoir que j'ai raison.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'ai dj dit que je considrais ces manifestations de cour d'cole primaire comme des marques d'approbation du fond : celui qui moinse a la haine de savoir que j'ai raison.


C'est sr que c'est plus facile de rejeter compltement la faute sur l'autre que de se remettre en question galement.

Mme moi qui suis tout le temps d'accord avec toi sur le fond, cela m'arrive de mettre des pouces rouges pour la forme employe, dj car de base, tu ne connais pas forcment la personne, elle peut tre dyslexique, ou ne pas avoir t beaucoup  l'cole et tre un peu illettre, ou bien que cela ne soit pas sa langue maternelle ou que sais-je, et le ton employ peut encore plus la complexer... 

Du fait, quand je fais a, ce n'est pas un pouce rouge car j'ai la haine que tu ais raison (puisque je ne suis mme pas concern par ta remarque), mais car je trouve que la forme du message n'est pas la bonne.

Oui il y a des gens qui n'en ont rien  faire, (par exemple ryu puisque tu le cites, qui en effet, refait sans cesse les mmes erreurs), mais il y en a aussi, qui font des fautes pour diffrentes raisons et qui mme en se relisant, ne les verront pas. 

Un peu plus de pdagogie et un peu moins d'agression, a les aiderait plus. 


Aprs attention, je ne dis pas que c'est systmatique, mais oui, on voit clairement quand tu n'es pas dans un bon jour.  :;): 

Fin du HS sur le sujet pour moi aussi.



@Jon : T'inquites pas que la prochaine fois que tu fais une bourde comme hier, je ne te raterai pas !  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui il y a des gens qui n'en ont rien  faire, (par exemple ryu puisque tu le *cite*, qui en effet, refait sans cesse les mmes erreurs), mais il y en a aussi, qui font des fautes pour diffrentes raisons et qui mme en se relisant, ne les verront pas.


[MODE JIPETE ON]
Et le "s" de la deuxime personne du singulier au prsent de l'indicatif, a t'corcherait ? Non, mais, c'est quoi ces vandales de la grammaire, ces terroristes du verbe, ces pirates de la langue de Molire ? Aaaaarg ! J'enrage !
[/MODE JIPETE OFF]

 ::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour

Neckara  est bon juste pour disscutailler et passer du temps !!!

Il ne comprends pas ce que  signifie  cet adage populaire  "personne sans foi ni loi" (il y a un quivalent en arabe mot pour mot: LA DIN LA MELLA )...
Et le mot  FOI  prcde  le mot LOI  dessein !!! 
Il ne regarde pas la ralit  de lvolution des socits humaines depuis les temps les plus recules : il n' a jamais exist de groupement humain digne de ce nom qui s'est constitu sans une croyance ,fut-elle magique ,et le sabre (loi ou autorit)..!!!
Ces 2 instruments (foi et loi)   sappuient l'un  sur l'autre  ,et le manque de l'un d'eux ruine tout Etat social !!!
Si la raison humaine (la rationalit ) pouvait remplacer  ces 2 instruments ,cela  se saurait depuis Platon!!!

L'homme ordinaire  par rapport  Neckara le philosophe gar , a besoin de foi dans tout ce qu'il fait et des arguments  bassement rationnels ne peuvent le motiver pour vivre et surmonter ses angoisses !!!

Quant au Coran et aux Hadiths ou aux vangiles ou  la Thora (ancien testament) ,on ne saurait les qualifier de textes historiques  car  ce sont des textes religieux qu'il faut prendre tels quels !!!
Et leur  chance ou  problme   ,c'est qu'il  n'existe pas de sources historiques  auxquelles les confronter !!!

Puisse  Dieu (Allah ou dieu le Pre et Jsus son intercesseur)  faire descendre  sa grce  infinie sur toi !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Neckara
> 
> La rationalit, les sources historiques, et la Science, sont ce qui dfont des religions, pas l'inverse.


Non ,c'est tout le contraire ...C'est l'apparence de rationalit ,les  sources historiques  inventes pour les besoins de la cause ,et linconscience des athes qui visent   dfaire les religions  mais n' y sont jamais arrivs ...

Le  Coran n'est pas sign ni de la main d4aLLAH ni de Mohammed pas plus que les vangiles ou la Thora  pourquoi qu'on puisse  accuser leurs auteurs  de quoi que ce soit !!!
Et  ces livres taient conformes  ltat social des peuples auxquels ils s'adressaient qui adoraient  Jupiter , Baal et  des statues de pierre auxquels ils parlaient  voix haute , offraient des sacrifices !!!
Mais toi ,tu es  plaindre , de raisonner de cette faon ,comme si les dogmes chrtiens ,juifs ,bouddhiques ,musulmans taient apports du ciel (descendus) par malle poste de Gabriel  en 2018 !!!

----------


## Ecthelion2

> L'homme ordinaire  par rapport  Neckara le philosophe gar , a besoin de foi dans tout ce qu'il fait et des arguments  bassement rationnels ne peuvent le motiver pour vivre et surmonter ses angoisses !!!


Je suis athe et je n'ai pas spcialement d'angoisses tout comme des millions d'autres athes (et les rares angoisses que je pourrais avoir, ce n'est pas Dieu qui pourra y remdier), merci de ta sollicitude ! 

Merci galement de ne pas faire draper la conversation sur le sujet de la Foi et de la croyance elle-mme, ni de commencer  faire du proslytisme religieux, on a trs bien russi  faire sans jusque l donc on s'en passera bien par la suite.

Le dbat est dj assez houleux sans en plus tomber dans le combat athe vs croyant (ou alors dans ce cas l, il ne faudra plus compter sur moi, ni sur plusieurs autres, et tu risque de te retrouver bien seul).

----------


## seedbarrett

Au risque de me faire taper sur les doigts je suis plutt daccord avec Neckara, ces dogmes sont dangereux pour nos socits, lhumanit, et maintiennent leurs victimes dans lignorance. Le fait de ne pas pouvoir remettre certaines choses en causes dj montre leurs faiblesses. La force de la mthode scientifique tant justement de se remettre constamment en cause pour trouver la vrit. 

Le coran cest le tlphone arabe deluxe, cest dieu qui dit  un ange qui dit  un mec qui dit  dautres mecs dapprendre tout par cur pour le transmettre  des mecs qui ensuite vont lcrire une fois le prophte mort. A quel moment cest statistiquement possible quaucun mot nai chang entre temps ? Les vangiles jen parle mme pas tellement cest ridicule.

Les  sciences  prsente dans le coran, cest principalement des trucs quon savait dj  lpoque, ou alors des interprtations  posteriori. Alors cest clair que cest facile de faire dire ce quon veut  un texte, on se souviens tous de nos cours de littrature ou franchement parfois on se demande si le prof racontes pas nimporte quoi. La pdophilie du prophte par contre jen ai entendu des histoires l-dessus, qua lpoque 7 ctait aussi bien 7 que 17, que 27 ou mme 777 et autres explications plus pou farfelus. 

La religion rassuraient  une poque, maintenant en a-t-on toujours besoin ? A-t-on toujours besoin davoir un voleur pdophile/hippie victime comme idal ? Perso je trouve bien des gens plus proches de mes valeurs que deux mecs morts il y a tellement longtemps quon parle plus la mme langue 
Et quand jen vois envoyer des  cur malade de haine de dieu  ou encore  ennemi dclar de dieu  a me donne vachement envie de changer de position. On vous traite dennemis des korrigans ? De cur malade du pre nol ? Un de politesse et de dcence sil vous plait.

Ah, et je vous laisse avec ces tudes , prouvant que le QI tait li  lathisme, alors est ce quon est plus intelligent quand on est athe, ou alors est ce que les gens intelligents sont plutt athes je sais pas, mais cest remarquable. Beaucoup de choses  lire, mais de belles regressions linaires : https://www.intelligence-humaine.com/qi-et-religion/

----------


## MABROUKI

> Neckara


Quant   la sourate  en question  qui traite du divorce la voici :
*وَٱلَّٰٓـِٔى يَئِسْنَ مِنَ ٱلْمَحِيضِ مِن نِّسَآئِكُمْ إِنِ ٱرْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَٰثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَٱلَّٰٓـِٔى لَمْ يَحِضْنَ ۚ وَأُو۟لَٰتُ ٱلْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَن يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ ۚ وَمَن يَتَّقِ ٱللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُۥ مِنْ أَمْرِهِۦ يُسْرًا*

*وَٱلَّٰٓـِٔى يَئِسْنَ مِنَ ٱلْمَحِيضِ مِن نِّسَآئِكُمْ* "Quant  celles de vos femmes qui dsesprent  de leurs rgles"

*إِنِ ٱرْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَٰثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ* "si vous avez des doutes , sachez qu' un dlai de trois mois est ncessaire" 

*وَٱلَّٰٓـِٔى لَمْ يَحِضْنَ ۚ وَأُو۟لَٰتُ ٱلْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَن يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ ۚ* "et celles qui n'ont plus de rgls et celles enceintes,ignorez les jusqu' ce qu'elles  enfantent"

*وَمَن يَتَّقِ ٱللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُۥ مِنْ أَمْرِهِۦ يُسْرًا* "Et  celui qui croit en Dieu ,il lui facilite ses affaires"

Ce sont les conditions  respecter pour divorcer ,mais ce ne sont certainement celle du juge de paix franais qui s' en contrefiche  de ce qu'il y  a dans le ventre  de la pauvre femme dont il prononce le divorce !!!
Quant  au cur ,il est intransigeant et prt   contraindre y compris par le bcher 2 personnes  vivre ensemble !!!

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Au risque de me faire taper sur les doigts je suis plutt daccord avec Neckara, ces dogmes sont dangereux pour nos socits, lhumanit, et maintiennent leurs victimes dans lignorance. Le fait de ne pas pouvoir remettre certaines choses en causes dj montre leurs faiblesses. La force de la mthode scientifique tant justement de se remettre constamment en cause pour trouver la vrit.


Personne n'a dit le contraire ( part peut-tre Mabrouki).  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Le dsaccord entre Neckara et moi-mme (et quelques autres qui ont particip), ne portent pas du tout sur a, au contraire, c'est un des rares points o l'on est tous plus ou moins d'accords, la plupart des intervenants tant justement athes...

----------


## Ryu2000

Laissez les gens qui veulent croire en dieu tranquille...
On ne va pas interdire la religion de toute faon.
Chaque jour on nous parle de lacit, c'est le principe de laisser les gens croire  ce qu'ils veulent dans leur cadre priv.

Je pense que l'homme est prdispos  croire.
Et a fait pas de mal, car la plupart des religions vhiculent un message de paix et des rgles simples : ne vole pas, ne tue pas, n'essaie pas de te taper la femme de ton pote, ne soit pas un enfoir, etc.

Depuis le dbut de l'humanit des gens croient en une force suprieure (c'est peut-tre le big bang).
Religions de la Prhistoire

Avant la religion servait aussi  runir les gens, tout le village allait  la messe le dimanche matin (il n'y avait pas Facebook).
Aujourd'hui la religion est encore l au moment important de la vie (mariage / enterrement).

Il ne faut pas chercher  analyser trop loin...
Ok on peut trouver des choses horrible dans le Talmud et le Coran, mais peu de gens vivent en respectant ces rgles...
Parfois des mauvaises choses ont t fait  cause de la religion comme Sabbata Tsevi et Jacob Franck qui parlaient de "rdemption par le pch" je crois qu'ils voulaient faire la mal pour acclrer la venu de leur messie.
Mais bon la majorit des croyants n'embtent personne...

La plupart des catholiques n'ont pas lu les vangiles, beaucoup de musulmans n'ont pas lu le coran.
C'est comme dans la chanson :


Tout ce que j'ai appris  part chanter, c'est la boxe et la course  pied.

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis athe et je n'ai pas spcialement d'angoisses tout comme des millions d'autres athes (et les rares angoisses que je pourrais avoir, ce n'est pas Dieu qui pourra y remdier), merci de ta sollicitude !


Au rythme o va l'immigration (lgale) en Europe ET le diffrentiel dmographique de plus en plus explosif, dans 40 ans tu seras peru comme un "kouffar" par ceux l mme que tu idalises en 2018 et qui seront majoritaires d'ici l, comme l'avait prdit Boumdine en 1974. Mais je ne doute pas une seule seconde que comme le professeur dans le roman de Houellebecq, tu te "soumettras".

----------


## Ecthelion2

> par ceux l mme que tu idalises en 2018


1re nouvelle, je vais faire mon Neckara, mais je pense que tu as mal lu (ou pas lu du tout) ce que je t'ai rpondu hier dans l'autre fil.





> Mais je ne doute pas une seule seconde que comme le professeur dans le roman de Houellebecq, tu te "soumettras".


Si cela te fait plaisir de le penser.


Accessoirement, outre le fait que je ne vois pas le rapport entre la phrase que tu cite, et ce que tu raconte, dans 40 ans, je serais probablement dj mort ou gteux dans un hospice, donc rien a pter !  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au rythme o va l'immigration (lgale) en Europe ET le diffrentiel dmographique de plus en plus explosif, dans 40 ans tu seras peru comme un "kouffar"


Il y a 40 ans Jean-Marie Lepen disait moins que a et avait des problmes de tous les cts.
Aujourd'hui c'est devenu un discours mainstream vhicul par Zemmour qui est invit dans tous les mdias.
Bon remarque Georges Marchais et les communistes avaient anticip le problme dans les annes 80 galement.

En France on intgre pas tous les trangers donc forcment a risque de mal finir...

----------


## el_slapper

> Au rythme o va l'immigration (lgale) en Europe ET le diffrentiel dmographique de plus en plus explosif, dans 40 ans tu seras peru comme un "kouffar" par ceux l mme que tu idalises en 2018 et qui seront majoritaires d'ici l, comme l'avait prdit Boumdine en 1974. Mais je ne doute pas une seule seconde que comme le professeur dans le roman de Houellebecq, tu te "soumettras".


Outre l'excellente rponse de Ecthelion, ceci prsuppose que l'islam rsiste aux sirnes occidentalisantes encore plusieurs gnrations. Et que tous les enfants de croyants soient croyants. Paradoxalement, tant que c'est une petite communaut, il est facile de garder les gens dans le rang. Plus a grandit, et plus il devient possible, pour celui qui doute de la foi de ses parents, d'y chapper.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Accessoirement, outre le fait que je ne vois pas le rapport entre la phrase que tu cite, et ce que tu raconte, dans 40 ans, je serais probablement dj mort ou gteux dans un hospice, donc rien a pter !


C'est le drame de la dmocratie et du vote sans limite d'ge maximale....on laisse l'avenir tre dcid par des gens qui, comme tu le dis si lgament, en ont rien  pter.

----------


## Grogro

> Outre l'excellente rponse de Ecthelion, ceci prsuppose que l'islam rsiste aux sirnes occidentalisantes encore plusieurs gnrations. Et que tous les enfants de croyants soient croyants. Paradoxalement, tant que c'est une petite communaut, il est facile de garder les gens dans le rang. Plus a grandit, et plus il devient possible, pour celui qui doute de la foi de ses parents, d'y chapper.


Pour que l'Islam s'occidentalise et s'adapte  la civilisation europenne, il faudra plusieurs gnrations, et il faudra que cette religion reste aussi minoritaire que maintenant : aux alentours de 10%. A partir de 25%, c'est une vritable transition de phase dj observ dans le pass avec cette religion. C'est le poids des "minorits intolrantes" dont parlait Nassim Taleb et que tu avais intuit dans un de tes posts rcents au sujet de la religion (les nouvelles gnrations ont tendance  tre moins religieuses que leurs parents, ceux qui restent sont les plus convaincus, voire les plus radicaux). La majorit des musulmans dits "normaux" subissent  la minorit intolrante salafiste, et particulirement les jeunes filles qui ont le choix entre se voiler et tre violes dans les caves si elles "font trop leur franaises". Ils subissent galement l'influence des imams venus d'Arabie Saoudite qui sont wahhabites. D'autant plus qu'ils disposent d'une vritable cinquime colonne islamo-gauchiste omniprsente dans les associations, les universits littraires, les mouvements anciennement antiracistes devenus rcemment dcoloniaux, disposant de puissants relais politiques et mdiatiques qui pratiquent un terrorisme intellectuel de plus en plus virulent.

Il a fallu plusieurs sicles d'volution pour que le christianisme s'adapte  l'Europe. Et si le christianisme avait bien des particularits qui favorisaient une expansion rapide, cette religion ne prnait pas le jihad - ncessairement guerrier et expansionniste quoi qu'en disent les pratiquants de la taqqiya qui essayent de convaincre une Europe dcadente, nihiliste, en plein suicide dmographique, que le jihad serait en ralit "intrieur. Ni ne promulguait un vritable code civil. L'Islam est par construction mme une religion ET une idologie politique.

Edit : tout ceci implique qu'il n'y a pas de raction contre l'immigration dans les 10 prochaines annes. Je parle d'une raction relle, pas simule comme Sarko qui a fait explos l'immigration lgale, naturalis  tour de bras, et provoqu volontairement l'islamisation des banlieues. Or la raction a dj commenc.

----------


## MiaowZedong

De toutes faons, ce qui condamne l'Europe, c'est la dnatalit, pas l'immigration. Depuis les cits-tats Grecques (et probablement avant, mais pous les Grecs on le sait) quand une civilisation est ravage par la dnatalit, elle s'effondre et est supplante par les puissances montantes du coin. Mme sans immigration, notre socit s'effondrerait, puisqu'on ne peut plus persuader les couples de se reproduireet encore, avec les changements socitaux actuels, il est de plus en plus difficiles pour les couple stables (et heterosexuels, car je n'ai rien contre les homos mais jusqu' preuve du contraire ils ne font pas d'enfants) de se former.

La vraie question, et ce qu'il faut prparer ds aujourd'hui, c'est l'aprs de la civilisation Occidentale qui avait domin le monde. Les dirigeants Chinois sont candidats  la relve, mais ce n'est pas la seule possibilit.

----------


## Neckara

> Ce n'est pas toi qui disait que pour l'ge du mariage / consommation du mariage (je ne sais plus),  l'poque, ils auraient pu comparer avec ce qui se faisait  ct dans les pays voisins et faire pareil ?


Non, non, non, non.

Ce que j'ai dit, c'est qu'une personne dont on affirme qu'elle est un modle, se doit (par dfinition) de faire mieux, et non pire que ses voisins.
L'loignement gographique n'est pas une excuse, dj parce que cela n'est pas si loign que cela, ensuite parce que ce modle est suppos recevoir ses ordres d'une entit omnisciente, donc sachant les murs de l'poque, dont ceux des voisins contemporains (et aussi passs).
De surcrot, une entit omnisciente a aussi connaissance des murs futurs.

De l, on montre une contradiction du dogme avec notre socit, qui ne peut pas se rsoudre en disant "c'tait les murs de l'poque".
Parce que justement, les murs de l'poque taient dj plus volus, et qu'ensuite, si on pose l'hypothse d'un dieu omniscient, et d'un prophte recevant ses ordre d'un tel dieu, cela signifie que cela s'est fait *en connaissance de tout cela*.




> Par contre nous on n'a pas le droit de comparer avec les religions voisines pour te montrer qu'elles font pareil ?


Et quelle pertinence dans la discussion ?
Dans quel but pertinent vis  vis de la discussion ?

De plus, tu ne compares pas vraiment, tu te contentes de dire "y'en a d'autres qui font aussi des trucs".






> Il ne regarde pas la ralit  de lvolution des socits humaines  depuis les temps les plus recules : il n' a jamais exist de groupement  humain digne de ce nom qui s'est constitu sans une croyance ,fut-elle  magique ,et le sabre (loi ou autorit)..!!!


Croyances ne signifie pas ncessairement religion ou dogme.
Notamment, pour prendre l'exemple des romains, beaucoup savaient que la mythologie consistait en des histoires qui n'taient pas relles.




> Ces 2 instruments (foi et loi)   sappuient l'un  sur l'autre  ,et le manque de l'un d'eux ruine tout Etat social !!!


Sauf que les lois (et les valeurs) prcdent historiquement les religions

D'ailleurs, on voit bien dans quelle ruine sont les tats occidentaux laques, et dans quel tat sont certains pays o il n'y pas de sparation entre la religion et l'tat




> L'homme ordinaire  par rapport  Neckara le philosophe gar , a besoin de foi dans tout ce qu'il fait et des arguments  bassement rationnels ne peuvent le motiver pour vivre et surmonter ses angoisses !!!


Je n'ai besoin de rien, je ne suis pas angoiss, et ne suis en aucun cas gar.

Si tu veux montrer que mes arguments sont "bassements rationnels", il va falloir le dmontrer plutt que de te contenter de le scander.





> Et leur  chance ou  problme   ,c'est qu'il  n'existe pas de sources historiques  auxquelles les confronter !!!


Cela est faux.




> Non ,c'est tout le contraire ...C'est l'apparence de rationalit ,les  sources historiques  inventes pour les besoins de la cause ,et linconscience des athes qui visent   dfaire les religions  mais n' y sont jamais arrivs ...


La Science a pourtant fait fortement recul la religion la forant  rinterprter ses passages de manire de plus en plus image.




> Et  ces livres taient conformes  ltat social des peuples auxquels ils s'adressaient qui adoraient  Jupiter , Baal et  des statues de pierre auxquels ils parlaient  voix haute , offraient des sacrifices !!!


Donc ils ne sont plus d'actualit ?

S'ils ne sont plus d'actualit, ne serait-il pas temps de fermer boutique, au lieu de continuer dans un dogme obsolte ?




> *وَٱلَّٰٓـِٔى لَمْ يَحِضْنَ ۚ وَأُو۟لَٰتُ ٱلْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَن يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ ۚ* "et celles qui n'ont plus de rgls et celles enceintes,ignorez les jusqu' ce qu'elles  enfantent"


C'est marrant les trois traductions anglaises (ainsi que toutes les autres qu'on peut trouver) disent "celles qui n'ont *pas* de rgles" et non, "celles qui n'ont *plus* de rgles.".

----------


## MABROUKI

> Neckara
> 
> C'est marrant les trois traductions anglaises (ainsi que toutes les autres qu'on peut trouver) disent "celles qui n'ont pas de rgles" et non, "celles qui n'ont plus de rgles.".


Une traduction exacte  qui tient compte de tout le contexte du verset  serait :celles dont les rgles se sont arrtes ,car la ngation en franais "n'ont pas de rgles"  signifie aussi un tat privatif c..d des femmes prives de rgles 
  ,de mme qu'en arabe "lem"  a aussi un sens privatif ...
"n'ont plus" est plus correct car il signifie que les rgls se sont arrtes suivant le cycle habituel !!!
Les traductions anglaises du site que tu mentionnes  sont littrales,du mot  mot  !!! 

Le  "et"  ("wa" en arabe) signifie  une prcdence logique des propositions dans les versets  du Coran !!!

----------


## Neckara

Premire page Google pour "Coran 65.4"




> *65.4*  Si vous avez des doutes  propos (de la priode d'attente)  de vos femmes qui n'esprent plus avoir de rgles, leur dlai est de  trois mois. De mme pour celles qui n'ont pas encore de rgles. Et quant   celles qui sont enceintes, leur priode d'attente se terminera  leur  accouchement. Quiconque craint Dieu cependant, Il lui facilite les  choses.


http://kissislam.free.fr/index.php?m...ran&sourate=65




> 65.4. La priode d'attente pour celles de vos femmes qui ont atteint  l'ge de la mnopause sera de trois mois, pour plus de sret. *Il en est de mme pour celles qui n'ont pas encore atteint l'ge de la pubert.*  Quant  celles qui sont enceintes, la priode de viduit prendra fin  pour elles avec leur accouchement. Quiconque craint Dieu trouvera une  grande facilit dans ce qu'il entreprend.


https://www.al-imane.com/forums/inde...erset-4.12466/




> BLABLA


youtube.com / watch?v=h2be3xnNPvI




> 65.4. La priode d'attente pour celles de vos femmes qui ont atteint  l'ge de la mnopause sera de trois mois, pour plus de sret. Il en est  de mme pour celles qui n'ont pas encore atteint l'ge de la pubert.  Quant  celles qui sont enceintes, la priode de viduit prendra fin  pour elles avec leur accouchement. Quiconque craint Dieu trouvera une  grande facilit dans ce qu'il entreprend.


https://www.yabiladi.com/coran/displ.../at-talaq.html




> [FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana][FONT=verdana]Si  vous avez des doutes  propos (de la priode dattente) de vos femmes  qui nesprent plus avoir de rgles, leur dlai est de trois mois. De  mme pour celles qui nont pas encore de rgles. Et quant  celles qui  sont enceintes, leur priode dattente se terminera  leur accouchement.  Quiconque craint Allah cependant, Il lui facilite les choses.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


https://sites.google.com/site/islamv...vorce-at-talaq




> Si vous avez des doutes  propos (de la priode dattente) de vos femmes  qui nesprent plus avoir de rgles, leur dlai est de trois mois. De  mme pour celles qui nont pas encore de rgles. Et quant  celles qui  sont enceintes, leur priode dattente se terminera  leur accouchement.  Quiconque craint Allah cependant, Il lui facilite les choses.


http://islammedia.free.fr/Pages/cora...ique.php?id=65




> '*Et pour celles qui n'ont pas leurs cours rgulier (c'est--dire  qu'elles sont encore immatures). (65.4) Et la 'iddat d'une fille avant  la pubert est de trois mois* (dans le Verset ci-dessus).


https://wikiislam.net/wiki/Pedophilie_dans_le_Coran




> RIEN


http://benjamin.lisan.free.fr/Ecrits...ntsDuCoran.htm




> 65.4. Si vous avez des doutes  propos  (de la priode dattente) de vos femmes qui nesprent plus avoir de  rgles, leur dlai est de trois mois. De mme pour celles qui nont pas  encore de rgles. Et quant  celles qui sont enceintes, leur priode  dattente se terminera  leur accouchement. Quiconque craint Allah  cependant, Il lui facilite les choses.
> . Autre traduction, plus explicite (site Yabiladi) : 65.4. La priode  dattente pour celles de vos femmes qui ont atteint lge de la  mnopause sera de trois mois, pour plus de sret. Il en est de mme  pour celles qui nont pas encore atteint lge de la pubert. Quant   celles qui sont enceintes, la priode de viduit prendra fin pour elles  avec leur accouchement. Quiconque craint Dieu trouvera une grande  facilit dans ce quil entreprend.
> . Autre traduction, Kasimirski :  65.4.Quant aux femmes qui nesprent  plus ( cause de leur ge) davoir leurs rgles, quoique vous nen serez  pas srs, terme est galement de trois mois ; le mme est prescrit pour  CELLES QUI NONT POINT ENCORE EU LEURS MOIS ; pour les femmes grosses,  attebndez quelles aient accouch. Dieu aplanit ces difficults  celui  qui craint. Commentaire : 1- Pdophilie ; mariage denfants (filles) ; discrimination  raison du sexe.
> 2  Lhistoire dAisha est bien connue :  Aisha a rapport: que le  prophte la pouse quand elle avait six ans et quil consomma son  mariage quand elle avait neuf ans, et quelle resta avec lui durant neuf  annes (cest  dire jusqu sa mort) . Sahih Bukhari
> 3  Le mot arabe utilis traduit par divorce , titre de cette sourate,  est traduit au verset 1 par  rpudier ,  rpudiation  ; ces deux  sens sont similaires ; il existe un autre mot, non utilis dans cette  sourate, pour  rpudier , mais dans le sens de  rpudier moyennant un  don  ; en islam ce vocable ne concerne que les femmes.
> Au gr des versets et des traducteurs, le mme mot est tantt traduit par  divorcer , tantt par  rpudier .
> 4   Priode dattente de trois mois  : avant remariage, afin quil  ny ait pas de doute possible au sujet dune grossesse. Sont concernes  les femmes qui vont tre rpudies (verset 1), y compris mme celles qui  ont la mnopause o ne sont encore pubres, le prsent verset 4.
> Il en ressort que LES FILLES, BIEN QUE NON PUBERES, ONT DEJA EU DES  RAPPORTS SEXUELS AVEC LE MARI. EN OUTRE, LES FILLES NON PUBERES PEUVENT  DEJA ETRE DIVORCEES /REPUDIEES PUIS REMARIEES.
> 5- Explication dun  thologien  moderne :  Ici lon doit garder   lesprit le fait que, selon les explications donnes dans le Coran la  question de la priode dattente a t releve par respect de la femme  avec qui le mariage a t consomm, car il ny a pas de priode  dattente dans le cas o le divorce a t prononc avant la consommation  du mariage. (sourate Al-Ahzab: 33:49). De ce fait, la mention faite de  la priode dattente pour les filles qui nont pas encore eu leurs  rgles prouve clairement quil nest pas seulement permis de donner la  fille en mariage  cet ge mais quil est galement permis au mari de  consommer le mariage avec elle. Il est alors vident quaucun musulman  na le droit dinterdire quelque chose que le Coran a tenue comme  permise.  Commentary on Quran Chapter 65:4- Sayyed Abul Ala Maududi,  Tafhim al-Quran (Comprhension du Coran)


http://resistancerepublicaine.eu/201...lippe-jallade/




> Rien


https://www.islam-et-verite.com/lisl...s-nourrissons/


Alors je veux bien que je ne parle pas Arabe, et encore moins l'Arabe du 7me sicle.
Je veux bien que les sites s'opposant  l'Islam peuvent mentir.
Je veux bien que certains sites religieux peuvent se tromper dans leur interprtation.

Mais l, sur la premire page Google, les 7 rsultats qui donnent une traduction du 65.4, sont tous d'accord, qu'ils soient anti ou pro Islam.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est le drame de la dmocratie et du vote sans limite d'ge maximale....on laisse l'avenir tre dcid par des gens qui, comme tu le dis si lgament, en ont rien  pter.


Si jamais c'tait  mon encontre : a tombe mal, en plus d'tre athe, je suis abstentionniste  ::aie:: 

(et entre nous, j'ai 36 balais, je suis loin d'une quelconque limite d'ge (si elle tait mise en place) pour voter si jamais l'envie m'en prenait  :;):  )

----------


## Madmac

> Encore une fois merci du conseil, je me garderais bien d'viter de tels individus fort peu recommandables
> 
> edit: typo


Donc tu vas viter les musulmans. C'est un bon dbut !  Je te dconseille de continuer ta propagande religieuses, car j'ai galement d'autre bons documentaires. Je viens d'en trouv ou tu pratique ta religion avec un ne.



Et je te laisse des extraits du livre vert de Khomeny



> Pour ceux qui ne seraient pas encore convaincus que l'Islam est une religion de tolrance :
> 
> Il faut viter de remettre le Coran  un infidle; il est mme recommand de le lui arracher s'il l'a dj dans les mains.
> 
> La personne qui gorge un animal doit remplir cinq conditions indispensables :
> - tre musulman
> - Utiliser un instrument en fer
> - gorger l'animal dans la direction de La Mecque
> - Invoquer le nom de Dieu au moment de porter la lame  la gorge de l'animal sans quoi la chair devient impure
> ...


http://www.fnb.to/FNB/Article/Khomeyni/Khomeyni.htm

Et n'oublie pas

Si on a commis un acte de sodomie avec une vache, une brebis, ou un chameau, leurs urines et leurs excrments deviennent impurs, et mme leur lait ne peut plus tre consomm. Cet animal doit tre tu le plus vite possible et brul.

----------


## Madmac

> Hein ?!
> Moi je pensais plus au ct protection de l'enfance, qui est plus fort aujourd'hui qu' l'poque.
> Dans la socit actuelle on ne couche pas avec une fille de 11 ans ! (et on ne peut pas la faire bosser  l'usine non plus)
> Toutes les filles de 11 ans n'ont pas leur rgles, et de toute faon mme si c'est le cas, elle ne va pas automatiquement tomb enceinte, il y a plein de facteurs qui jouent, comme l'ovulation par exemple.
> Mais bon peut-tre qu'effectivement c'tait plus dangereux de tomber enceinte  l'poque...


En Occident, cela reprsente des cas de figure diffrents. Mais dans un pays comme le Pakistan, ils en sont toujours au mme endroits.




> Alors dj aujourd'hui il y a quoi comme guerre entre musulman ?
> Les musulmans peuvent tre pacifiste, comme l'Iran par exemple, qui n'attaque personne depuis des sicles.


Tu blague j'espre. La guerre civile irakienne a un base religieuse. Et la guerre en Syrie, est une guerre entre Sunnite et Chiite. La Syrie n'est que le lieu de combat. Mais l'Iran et l'Arabie Saoudite se font une guerre  distance  la faon des Amricains et les Russes pendant la guerre froide. Si la guerre en Syrie dure depuis si longtemps, c'est qu'il y a des gens pour la financer. Les opposants  Hassad sont rien de moins que des mercenaires.





> On peut faire en sorte qu'il y ait un islam de France compatible avec la nation.


Ben, j'ai de bien mauvaise nouvelle pour toi. Imposer l'Islam  toute la plante est une obligation religieuse, au mme titre que le ramadan. Si la France n'est pas encore  feu et  sang, c'est uniquement parce qu'ils n'ont pas encore suffisamment de musulmans pour faire face  votre arme. tudiez leur faux-prophte, car ils vont faire comme  Mdine.

Zemmour a dit dans une entrevue qu'un proche de Hollande lui avait confi que votre pays en tait  1000 agressions par jour. Si les Franais ne se rveillent pas  la prochaine lection. Je ne donnerais pas cher de  l'avenir de ton pays.




> Il y a des centaines de milliers de musulmans en Indonsie, en Inde, au Bangladesh, est-ce qu'ils posent problme ?


Je ne suis pas beaucoup ce qui ce passe sur les territoires bouddhistes, car gnralement les musulmans se font bott le cul par eux. La Core du Sud viennent tout juste de refuser d'avoir un seul musulman sur leur territoires. Mais pour ce qui est de l'Inde, le Pakistan est un territoire qui a t partitionn de l'Inde par le musulmans de l'Inde. Et les deux pays sont  couteaux tir pour le contrle du Cachemire. Pas vraiment le grand amour entre ces deux communauts.

 Et plus prs de toi, la guerre en Serbie tait une guerre religieuse entre les musulmans et Chrtiens. Les musulmans ont dtruit la Tchcoslovaquie avec leur revendications religieuses.  Et tu n'a peut-tre pas entendu cette rflexion de Franois Hollande qui disait que la partition de territoire franais pourrait arriv.  Je vois pas beaucoup de raison d'tre optimiste avec ces gens-l.
Et puis, il y a eu les problmes en Tchtchnie. Mais depuis que le nouveau dirigeant a reu 2 boites: Une avec la tte de l'ancien dirigeant. Et une autre avec les couilles du type. Ils se tiennent plutt  carreau.




> Ce scnario peut se produire avec les musulmans, petit  petit ils vont s'loigner de la religion et ce sera quelque chose de beaucoup plus soft. (il faut couper l'immigration illgale par contre, parce que ceux qui arrivent en ce moment n'ont aucune envie de s'intgrer)


Et pourquoi, ils cesseraient. Ils ont pratiquement gagn. Vous ne contrlez plus Marseille. Et Paris est pour bientt. Ils fantasme sur ce territoire depuis leur dfaite au main de Charles Martel.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Alors je veux bien que je ne parle pas Arabe, et encore moins l'Arabe du 7me sicle.
> Je veux bien que les sites s'opposant  l'Islam peuvent mentir.
> Je veux bien que certains sites religieux peuvent se tromper dans leur interprtation.
> 
> Mais l, sur la premire page Google, les 7 rsultats qui donnent une traduction du 65.4, sont tous d'accord, qu'ils soient anti ou pro Islam.


Naaaaaaaan, mais tu n'as pas encore compris, hein..... l'ide, c'est que(quel que soit le dogme du croyant, islam, chrtient, bolchvisme, cole de Vienne.....) le croyant a par dfinition raison. Il est croyant parce-qu'il a raison, et il a raison parce-qu'il est croyant. Tu n'est pas croyant donc tu as tort, et le tort tue, et donc tu dois mourir(et moi aussi, par la mme occasion). C'est une proprit inhrente au statut de croyant, et assume comme telle par le croyant. La seule diffrence, c'est de savoir quel type de mort on va t'infliger, physique, ou juste sociale(vir de chez toi, interdit de publier, dgrad dans ton travail, priv de contact avec ta famille, autres...).

Ce n'est pas avec des arguments rationnels que tu peux faire avancer un dbat pareil. Parce-que par dfinition tu ne seras pas cout. tu n'est pas dans la _bonne_ croyance(i.e. celle de ton interlocuteur), donc rien ne va avancer.

Le pire, c'est que nous sommes tous croyants, sur certains sujets. En tant que simples mortels, notre cerveau a des limites. Tu en as, j'en ai, Mabrouki en a, les autres aussi. Tous. Ces limites se matrialisent notamment par des points aveugles. Certains appellent a l'antiprocess. Il y a d'autres interprtations, hein, si celle-l ne te plait pas(certains parlent juste de la fonction "filtre" du cerveau, et il y en a encore d'autres), mais elles en reviennent tous au mme point : quand le cerveau estime qu'une information sera trop couteuse  assimiler, elle l'ignore.

Et quand tu a bas ta vie, tes relations sociales, ton mode de fonctionnement intellectuel, sur une croyance donne, tout ce qui la menace doit tre impitoyablement ignor. Quelle que soit la croyance(il n'y a de Dieu que Dieu et M. est son prophte, la sainte trinit est 3 et une en mme temps, le march libre et inform est la forme ultime de l'conomie, le socialisme va dans le sens de l'histoire, t'est pas une fille si t'as pas de shampooing, ou encore allez les verts). Ce qui provoque des dissonances cognitives. On en a tous.

Aprs, on a des tolrances diffrentes aux dissonances cognitives, et certains s'en trimballent plus que d'autres. Mais on en gre tous - parce-que c'est comme a que notre cerveau fonctionne. Notre vie n'est pas parfaite, notre capacit  mettre des grilles de lectures pertinentes sur le monde rel est limite(mme si extrmement puissante), et il y a donc toujours des carts. Mais quand le cout de la correction de ces carts est jug trop leve(par le filtre), la dissonance est parfaitement acceptable, et donc reste en place. Pre : si elle est attaque de front, elle s'auto-justifiera.

C'est pourquoi quand je vois que tu fais un blocage sur certains lments, je n'insiste pas trop. Ca ne sert  rien. On est dans un de tes angles morts. Moi aussi, j'en ai, hein, je ne suis qu'un simple mortel, moi aussi - nous le sommes tous. Mais quand je te vois creuser sur des points de dtail toujours et toujours pour dmontrer  un croyant qu'il a tort, a me fait un peu de peine. Parce qu'en fait, tu renforces sa croyances. En le mettant sur la dfensive, tu justifies l'existence du filtre, et tu l'arqueboutes sur ses positions. La douleur de la menace devient plus forte, et rend plus justifie la douleur de la dissonance cognitive. Il faut quand mme voir que les musulmans de France(ou de Belgique comme Yildiz) sont souvent victimes de comportements racistes et/ou discriminatoires, et a les pousse souvent  un retour tactique aux fondamentaux de leur identit - c'est un mcanisme connu de dfense du cerveau. Plus tu les acceptes comme ils sont, et moins ils auront de raisons de camper sur leurs positions. Plus tu cracheras sur leur dogme(quelles que soient les failles du dogme en question), et plus ils s'y accrocheront. Ils n'ont pas vraiment le choix.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je viens d'en trouv ou tu pratique ta religion avec un ne.


Avec la petite vido de terroriste qui va bien.


C'est la goutte d'eau, premire fois que je le fais depuis que je suis inscrit sur ce forum, mais message signal  la modration.

Yildiz a toujours t correct et courtois avec tout le monde, il ne fait pas de proslytisme ni rien, il ne mrite pas ce genre de remarque de la part d'un mec xnophobe.



Edit : vous pouvez moinsser : les attaques personnelles sont interdites par les rgles du forum, j'en sais quelque chose !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> De toutes faons, ce qui condamne l'Europe, c'est la dnatalit, pas l'immigration. Depuis les cits-tats Grecques (et probablement avant, mais pous les Grecs on le sait) quand une civilisation est ravage par la dnatalit, elle s'effondre et est supplante par les puissances montantes du coin. Mme sans immigration, notre socit s'effondrerait, puisqu'on ne peut plus persuader les couples de se reproduireet encore, avec les changements socitaux actuels


Bouhou c'est la thorie antismite du grand remplacement  ::nono::  ::alerte:: 
 la TV ils ont dit que ce n'tait pas bien.
Le grand remplacement, totem extrme



> La vision dEuropens de souche dissous dans des masses trangres nest pas nouvelle. Lhistorien Nicolas Lebourg la fait remonter aux lendemains de la Seconde Guerre mondiale, lorsque le nonazi Ren Binet appelle rsistants et vtrans du front de lEst  combattre ensemble linvasion de lEurope par les "Ngres"et les "Mongols" - comprendre les Amricains et les Russes. Puis se dveloppe, dans les organisations internationales dextrme droite, lide que limmigration est le fruit dun complot juif, visant  remplacer la race blanche par une humanit mtisse vivant partout des mmes marchandises. La dpnalisation de lavortement donnera lieu  de semblables discours sur le gnocide des petits enfants blancs par la "juive Veil". Si Renaud Camus sinscrit dans une tradition ancienne, il lui a donn un nouvel lan. Par un habillage efficace dabord : avec la formule de grand remplacement et le concept de pouvoir remplaciste, on nest pas loin dun scnario de pop culture, juge Nicolas Lebourg. Par ailleurs, favorable au petit Etat dIsral qui rsiste tout seul au milieu dune mare humaine hostile, Camus na pas recours  lide dun complot juif. Ce qui favorise la diffusion de son discours dans des milieux ayant eux-mmes dlaiss le ressort antismite, comme le Front national et la mouvance identitaire.


Ok les Franais de souche font moins d'enfants, mais les trangers et les Franais d'origine trangre en font toujours beaucoup.
Donc on a pas le pire des taux de natalit.  ::P: 
1 homme, 4 femmes, 46 enfants



> Avec ses quatre femmes et ses 46 enfants, Adama tait un homme heureux. Ce quinquagnaire, capable de rciter dans lordre les prnoms de sa descendance, rgnait sur son pavillon de banlieue. Entre les cinq chambres de la maison, "la vie sorganisait comme elle pouvait", confie-t-il au tlphone. Dabord agent dentretien, il a cess de travailler quand le montant des allocations familiales est devenu suffisant pour nourrir son monde. Dans le village du nord du Mali o il a grandi, on parle de sa russite avec admiration. Il voudrait que a continue. Il na donc pas donn dcho particulier au bouleversement quil vient de connatre : deux de ses femmes ont dmnag, une troisime songe  les imiter. Elles sont engages dans une "dcohabitation", le terme administratif qui dsigne la sortie de la polygamie.


Bon aprs a n'arrive pas qu'en France :
360 000 euros dallocation pour un rfugi, ses quatre femmes et 23 enfants ! Toll en Allemagne




> Mais dans un pays comme le Pakistan, ils en sont toujours au mme endroits.


En Afghanistan c'est encore pire je crois :
Afghanistan : une tradition permet de transformer de jeunes garons en objets sexuels (VIDEO)



> Appele bacha bazi, cette coutume consiste  acheter des apprentis danseurs avant leur pubert et  les dguiser en filles pour qu'ils se produisent lors de soires pour hommes. Souvent, ces garons deviennent l'esclave sexuel de leur matre.





> Si la guerre en Syrie dure depuis si longtemps, c'est qu'il y a des gens pour la financer. Les opposants  Hassad sont rien de moins que des mercenaires.


L'Iran est du ct du gouvernement donc tout va bien. C'est normal de soutenir un pays, par contre dans le droit international c'est interdit de financer des "rebelles" pour dstabiliser un tat souverain.
Le problme ce sont qui finances et aides les terroristes, comme l'Arabie Saoudite, l'UE, Isral, les USA, etc.

La CIA met fin  son soutien aux rebelles syriens
Pourquoi Isral a arm des rebelles syriens
La France a fourni des armes aux islamistes syriens ds 2012, avoue Franois Hollande dans un livre




> Ben, j'ai de bien mauvaise nouvelle pour toi. Imposer l'Islam  toute la plante est une obligation religieuse, au mme titre que le ramadan.


Non mais tout les musulmans n'essaient pas de convertir.
Je connais des musulmans qui ne respectent pas le ramadan de faon strict...
Je connais des musulmans qui consomment de l'alcool et qui ont des relations sexuelles avant le mariage.
On peut mme trouver des musulmans qui mangent du porc, mais a c'est plus rare par contre.

Il y a plein de musulmans qui respectent l'hritage catholique de la France et qui ne souhaitent pas que le pays s'islamise.




> Zemmour a dit dans une entrevue qu'un proche de Hollande lui avait confi que votre pays en tait  1000 agressions par jour.


Ok mais c'est pas li  l'islam.
C'est li  l'immigration  la limite.




> Et tu n'a peut-tre pas entendu cette rflexion de Franois Hollande qui disait que la partition de territoire franais pourrait arriv.  Je vois pas beaucoup de raison d'tre optimiste avec ces gens-l.


Le systme travail sur une guerre civile depuis des dcennies.
On est all chercher des immigrs pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre pas cher et obissante, aprs on a fait le regroupement familial pour crer du chmage et maintenir les salaires bas, maintenant on crer de l'islamophobie pour que le peuple se tape dessus alors qu'il est victime du systme. Les mmes qui soutenaient l'immigration  l'poque, crer de l'islamophobie aujourd'hui...
En plus les ONG financ par des gens comme George Soros organisent des vagues de migrations. (a touche mme les USA maintenant, l'Europe n'est plus la seule  subir)

On a tout fait pour que les immigrs dtestent la France, avec des associations comme SOS Racisme.
En tout cas le Parti Communiste et le Front National avaient anticip le problme depuis longtemps.




> Et pourquoi, ils cesseraient. Ils ont pratiquement gagn. Vous ne contrlez plus Marseille. Et Paris est pour bientt.


Ce que vous dites c'est encore pire que les propos de Laurent Obertone.

Laurent Obertone - La France Interdite



> " L'immigration est une chance pour la France. " 
> 
> Voil ce que l'on nous rpte en boucle, depuis des dcennies. Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron ont tous prononc cette phrase. Et si on vrifiait ? 
> 
> Pour la premire fois, Laurent Obertone l'a fait. Pulvrisant le plus grand des tabous franais, il rvle les chiffres de l'immigration, tous les chiffres, en dtaille les causes, l'ampleur, l'volution, et les consquences. Sans concession, il rpond  la question que nous nous posons tous : l'immigration a-t-elle vraiment rendu notre pays plus prospre, plus comptent, plus heureux, plus civique et plus sr ? 
> 
> Les Franais ont le droit de savoir. 
> 
> Au-del des clivages politiques, ils ont le droit de savoir si cette France que l'on prtend meilleure et inluctable a un avenir, et s'ils en feront partie. Ils ont le droit d'exiger un bilan transparent de ce " vivre ensemble ", plutt qu'en subir la perptuelle apologie, plutt que se voir ignors, mpriss, criminaliss dans leurs inquitudes. 
> ...


=====
Personnellement pour moi l'islam n'est pas le problme le plus grave ni le plus urgent.
Je pense que la grande majorit des musulmans peuvent respecter la culture franais et pratiquer leur religion dans leur coin sans faire chier personne.

----------


## Grogro

> Le  "et"  ("wa" en arabe) signifie  une *prcdence logique des propositions dans les versets  du Coran* !!!


C'est prcisment pour cette raison que l'ordre des versets est diffrent une fois traduit par rapport  l'arabe, sachant que les derniers versets ont plus de force que les premier. Encore une pratique classique de taqqiya.

----------


## ShigruM

oui en effet nous controllons de plus en plus de quartier.
d'ailleur c'est pour rien que y'a de plus en plus de restaurant hallal, on impose par la nourriture (restaurant halal), puis par la langue (on parle entre nous arabe) et enfin par notre religion (on construit un mosque)

c'est un combat perdu d'avance pour vous, nous meme dans les pays scandinave dsormais  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est un combat perdu d'avance pour vous, nous meme dans les pays scandinave dsormais


Est-ce que c'est comme un pisode de Scooby-Doo et  la fin on dit "Mais qui tiez-vous en ralit ShigruM ?" on enlve le masque et c'est Zemmour  :8O: 



Tous les musulmans ne veulent pas imposer leur mode de vie.
Et normalement c'est en secret...
C'est quoi cette stratgie d'annoncer a ?
Pour qu'elle fonctionne il faut que la victime ne s'en rende pas compte, sinon a fini comme avec Charles Martel...

Eric Zemmour: Cest la conscience de lislam qui a cr lEurope



> Exemple avec la bataille de Poitiers en 732, qui vit Charles Martel craser les armes arabes. Un acte prtendument fondateur de la nation franaise et de lEurope chrtienne, dont limportance est aujourdhui relativise. Il faut dire que ce nest rien parce que justement cest tout, cest essentiel, dnonce Eric Zemmour. Qui ose cet tonnant paradoxe: cest  cause de lislam que lide mme dEurope a pu natre.


ric Zemmour :  Cest le grand effacement de lHistoire pour correspondre au Grand Remplacement des populations 



> Vous avez dclar dans votre livre que la France tait une mourante qui regardait son millnaire de vie.
> Ce livre est-il le chant du cygne de la France telle que vous la connaissiez ?
> 
> Oui, mais cest aussi la description de ce qui lui arrive. Je voulais montrer aux gens que tout cela tait li  une histoire millnaire et quil y avait des petites pierres comme dans le petit poucet quon pouvait retrouver  chaque fois. Certaines poques nous ressemblent de plus en plus.
> Je retrouvais la phrase de Ren Girard dans son dernier livre qui disait :  nous devons entrer dans une pense du temps o Charles Martel et les croisades seront plus proches de nous que la Rvolution franaise et lindustrialisation du Second Empire . Je trouve cette phrase trs frappante. Lorsque je dis cela, on dit que jai des obsessions et que je ne pense qu lIslam. Pourtant, ces paroles viennent de Ren Girard. Il a trs bien compris que nous tions revenus dans un temps qui est celui des affrontements de civilisations entre chrtient et islam, des guerres de religion et de la fodalit pr-Etatique.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Zemmour dit majoritairement des conneries, mais de temps en temps il dit quelque chose de vrai. Le terme "Europen" est employ pour la premire fois dans l'Histoire par la Chronique Mozarabe de 754 pour dcrire les enemis de l'islam (source). L'identit Europene est donc fonde originellement sur la distinction d'avec les envahisseurs venus d'Afrique du Nord et d'Asie.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Je t'ai rcrit en franais correct et lisible :




> Oui en effet nous contrlons de plus en plus de quartiers.
> D'ailleurs ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il y a de plus en plus de restaurants hallal, on impose par la nourriture (restaurant halal), puis par la langue (on parle entre nous arabe) et enfin par notre religion (on construit une mosque)
> 
> C'est un combat perdu d'avance pour vous, nous [sommes] mme dans les pays scandinaves dsormais


Tu valides ?

Alors si c'est valid, personne ne trouve  redire  cette annonce ? Marine va se frotter les mains...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Alors si c'est valid, personne ne trouve  redire  cette annonce ? Marine va se frotter les mains...


Mais pourquoi-donc crois-tu qu'elle a pu faire plus de 20%?

Ce n''est pas parce que tous ses lecteurs sont des "beaufs fachos gilets-jaunes racs", hein.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le terme "Europen" est employ pour la premire fois dans l'Histoire par la Chronique Mozarabe de 754 pour dcrire les enemis de l'islam


Avoir un ennemi en commun rapproche les gens.
C'est pour a que la seule chose qui pourrait lier tous les humains c'est une menace sur toute l'humanit, comme des extraterrestres qui arrivent pour nous casser la gueule par exemple, mais c'est impossible, donc ce sentiment n'existera jamais.  :8-): 




> Zemmour dit majoritairement des conneries, mais de temps en temps il dit quelque chose de vrai.


J'ai bien aim quand il a dit que Ptain avait sauv les juifs de France, mais les mdias n'ont pas trop aim...

En revanche sont focus sur l'islam est un peu chiant.
a fait bizarre de voir que c'est lui qui dfend l'hritage catholique de la France.
ric Zemmour :  La plupart des historiens n'assument plus l'histoire de France 



> *Mais dans le livre, vous tes nuanc sur la Saint-Barthlemy et, dans vos interventions, vous avez dfendu la position de la France sur Maurice Audin, ce militant communiste tortur*
> 
> Ce n'est pas de la romance que de ne pas faire de la morale  des gens qui ont vcu il y a des sicles. Je ne dis pas que la France a toujours raison. J'essaie de comprendre les motivations des actes passs. Il y a une vulgate historienne qui condamne la France tout le temps. Quand je cite Montaigne  qui n'est pas le chef de la ligue des catholiques !  expliquant qu'il fallait faire la Saint-Barthlemy, cela ne vous questionne pas ? J'ai dcouvert que Catherine de Mdicis n'tait pas cette va-t-en-guerre que l'on prsente  chaque fois. Qu'elle n'tait pas hostile aux protestants. J'essaie donc de comprendre pourquoi elle en arrive  ce massacre. Et je m'aperois qu'il y avait  l'poque un fondamentalisme protestant qui exasprait le bon peuple. En crivant cela, j'ai l'impression de faire plus uvre d'histoire que les historiens qui se contentent de rpter la vulgate.
> 
> *Dans un dplacement au Danemark, le prsident de la Rpublique, Emmanuel Macron, a vant ce  peuple luthrien  qui vit ses transformations sans trop de drames compar aux  Gaulois rfractaires . Qu'est-ce que cela vous inspire ?*
> 
> C'est exactement ce que j'explique dans le livre. Depuis Voltaire, Montesquieu et encore plus depuis la dfaite de Waterloo, les lites reprochent  la France d'tre reste catholique. Guizot et Renan le disent. C'est une constance depuis 200 ans et vous remarquez qu'aujourd'hui nos lites sont fascines par les Allemands, qui sont protestants !


Il parait que dans "Destin Franais" Zemmour anticipe une guerre entre l'occident et l'islam.
Eric Zemmour en no-Drumont vomissant la France musulmane



> Sous couvert dune rflexion sur lHistoire, Destin franais, dric Zemmour, savre un livre de guerre civile :* un appel  lexpulsion de lislam de France*. Et le pendant antimusulman de La France juive de Drumont. Nauseux


====
Je n'aime pas ce focus sur le danger islamique car pendant que les gens se concentrent la dessus, ils ne critiquent pas les banques, les mdias et les politiciens... (et ce sont eux le vrai problme)
Si il y a autant de musulmans en France c'est  cause du systme.
Le chmage et la non intgration des trangers viennent d'une volont politique.




> Marine va se frotter les mains...


L'islamophobie est partout, ce n'est pas propre au FN...
Pour Marine Le Pen, l'immense majorit des Franais musulmans respectent les rgles rpublicaines



> Je veux directement madresser  mes compatriotes musulmans pour leur dire que je suis du ct de limmense majorit dentre eux qui vivent leur foi de manire tout  fait paisible dans le respect des rgles rpublicaines , a expliqu la candidate FN  la prsidentielle dans une vido.
> (...)
> Auparavant, dbut 2011 et en septembre 2016, elle avait affirm que lislam tait "compatible" avec la Rpublique.


L'islam est un sujet chez la France Insoumise et mme chez les Rpublicains !
Fillon dnonce ces "gens  droite" qui "ructent" contre les musulmans



> Un rappel  l'ordre  ses adversaires de la primaire qui intervient galement quelques jours aprs une autre sortie, mais de Laurent Wauquiez. "A Lyon, nous avons refus de financer un institut musulman qui voulait tre construit et pay pour moiti par des fonds venant de pays trangers? Quand allons-nous cesser daccepter que lAlgrie ou des pays du Golfe viennent ici tisser leurs rseaux  lombre de nos mosques?  Quand allons-nous ouvrir les yeux? Cest la France et ils nont rien  faire ici!", a dclar le numro deux de LR samedi 2, lors du congrs national du parti, recevant une ovation.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Neckara
> Sauf que les lois (et les valeurs) prcdent historiquement les religions


Ou l'as-tu  constat ?  sur les tablettes crites sur des omoplates de Bison des premires lois de l' Homo Sapiens ou celui de Cro  Magnon !!!
Car ce que on appelle  des lois  ce sont des prescriptions crites & obligatoires dictes par une autorit (arme du bton ou gourdin ) pour les faire respecter !!!
La religion ,on le sait tous, use de la conviction et de propagandistes zls en priorits par rapport  ses Livres  !!!
Et  comme la parole  a  plus  que surement prcd lcrit (qui date de 2500 au plus) , tu es battu  l'avance par forfait d'arguments senss  et crdibles !!!

Je  sais que tu n'est pas  court de sophismes  et le fait de me balancer tous ces sites de traduction me fait sourire   ,car le Coran je l'ai dans ma bibliothque  et en plus j'en ai mmoris  la moiti (30 sourates) parvenu  l'age  de 8 ans  et je peux me traduire moi-mme !!!
Et cela bien avant  que le Gnral de Gaulle dcide en 1958  ouvrir des coles primaires pour indignes ou je suis entr  l'age de 9 ans ,pour sauter ensuite une anne sur deux au primaire et au secondaire auprs de mes matres francs !!!

Maintenant ,je te laisse  mditer  sur une chose :qui a prcd  l'autre le Grand Dogme ou la Religion Dogmatique !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Je n'aime pas ce focus sur le danger islamique car pendant que les gens se concentrent la dessus, ils ne critiquent pas les banques, les mdias et les politiciens... (et ce sont eux le vrai problme)
> Si il y a autant de musulmans en France c'est  cause du systme.
> Le chmage et la non intgration des trangers viennent d'une volont politique.


C'est la soupe  aux morts servis par les Partis Franais aux franais pour les dtourner de leurs proccupations relles...
Dans les  annes de guerre froide,  ctait les communistes qu'on brandissait pour effrayer les citoyens et qui servaient de diversion  !!!
C'est  un comme la fable du  Croque-Mitaine ou de l'Ogre glouton qu'ont sert aux petits enfants pour les tenir en main et les faire dormir  !!!

Las ,les diversions politiques  finissent par tre vents  lpreuve du temps !!!
Quant  Zemmour c'est un guignol qui fait sourire  le dernier des derniers des franais !!!

----------


## Neckara

> Ou l'as-tu  constat ?  sur les tablettes crites sur des omoplates de Bison des premires lois de l' Homo Sapiens ou celui de Cro  Magnon !!!
> Car ce que on appelle  des lois  ce sont des prescriptions crites & obligatoires dictes par une autorit (arme du bton ou gourdin ) pour les faire respecter !!!
> La religion ,on le sait tous, use de la conviction et de propagandistes zls en priorits par rapport  ses Livres  !!!
> Et  comme la parole  a  plus  que surement prcd lcrit (qui date de 2500 au plus) , tu es battu  l'avance par forfait d'arguments senss  et crdibles !!!


Bon, si tu pouvais dj arrter d'abuser des "!!!".
Ensuite, si tu pouvais faire des efforts dans ta rdaction, on comprend  peine ce que tu cris.

Pour les religions, tu pars du principe que la preuve ne peut provenir que d'crits c'est un postulat erron.
Notamment, nous avons des exemples de comportements chez l'animal, qui montre l'existence de valeurs, sans qu'il y ai intervention de religions.

Tu parle aussi des "religions" d'avant les crits. Parler de religion est un peu abusif, ce sont plus des ensembles de superstitions athistes (il n'y a pas de "dieu").




> Je  sais que tu n'est pas  court de sophismes  et le fait de me balancer tous ces sites de traduction me fait sourire   ,car le Coran je l'ai dans ma bibliothque  et en plus j'en ai mmoris  la moiti (30 sourates) parvenu  l'age  de 8 ans  et je peux me traduire moi-mme !!!


Et comment expliques-tu que tous ces autres sites arrivent  une traduction diffrente de la tienne ?

D'ailleurs, en quoi aurais-tu plus de crdibilits que ces sites ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Neckara
> Pour les religions, tu pars du principe que la preuve ne peut provenir que d'crits c'est un postulat erron.


Tu es un sophiste chevronn ,je ne le sais  sais  que trop ....
Car   chaque post  tu invente les prmisses qui te conviennent ...
Selon  matre Larousse (laarousse ,pouse en arabe) :
*"Ensemble dtermin de croyances et de dogmes dfinissant le rapport de l'homme avec le sacr.
Ensemble de pratiques et de rites spcifiques propres  chacune de ces croyances. "*
Une  religion  exige un dogme (et donc  des Livres  contenant des prescriptions crites ) & des prtres gardiens du dogme pour veiller  son application par ses adeptes...
Sans  dogme c..d sans  crits  au sens large    ,fussent-ils des inscriptions figuratives sur pierre,des statues symboliques de pierre, comme celles des gyptiens ou des aztques ,le dogme ou religion serait si variable  qu'il relverait  de la fantaisie des adeptes  et  mriterait tout ai plus le titre superstition ou fable  pour enfants ...




> Notamment, nous avons des exemples de comportements chez l'animal, qui montre l'existence de valeurs, sans qu'il y ai intervention de religions.


Ton chien ,si tu en as car les francs adorent les chiens pour les garder des loups nombreux dans  leurs innombrables forets,  interroge le sur ses valeurs et tu auras une reponse claire et nette si tu insistes,car il risque de te sauter aux mollets..
Les "valeurs" dont tu parles ,si on peut les qualifier de valeurs se limitent  ceci: 
Les animaux ont certes une me (du moins chez les musulmans car Dieu a dot toutes cratures  d'une me ,fussent-ils des limaces) , 
 Leur credo (ou valeur) est  dans leur instinct ,un credo born par Dieu ...
 Leurs besoins sont born par l'instinct et limits  la stricte survie .
Les animaux prouvent des sentiments simples (fidlit, reconnaissance envers d'autres animaux) ncessaires  la survie ...


Par exemple :
- les animaux ne font pas de mal ,c..d des choses gratuites comme s'en prendre  sans raison (motif comprhensible donc rationnel)  d'autres animaux y compris les bipdes .
- ils n'adorent ni staues ,ni leurs semblables  ,ni d'autres animaux... et si cela avait existe cela  se saurait...




> Tu parle aussi des "religions" d'avant les crits. Parler de religion est un peu abusif, ce sont plus des ensembles de superstitions athistes (il n'y a pas de "dieu").


Montre-moi ou  j'ai dit de telles absurdits ...Vola que tu m'inventes des propos absurdes pour me discrditer !!!
Et  voire  incohrents comme comme  dans cette phrase :



> Ensuite, si tu pouvais faire des efforts dans ta rdaction, on comprend  peine ce que tu cris


Je ne suis pas "redacteur" ,c'est une simple discussion libre ...



> D'ailleurs, en quoi aurais-tu plus de crdibilits que ces sites ?


En quoi ces sites anonymes ou des inconnus feraient-ils autorit  ?
Je  suis un quidam anonyme comme eux ,mon avis vaut le leur ,fussent-ils "zarabes" car l'arabe est ma langue maternelle ainsi que le berbre ,en plus du franais et un peu d'anglais  appris  lcole ...
Je suis donc quadriglotte si je peux dire  et je peux donc m'autoriser  avoir un avis diffrent sur une phrase "zarabe"...
a aurait t du latin ou du vieux picard ,je m'inclinerais devant un franais modestement

----------


## Ryu2000

L'Aquarius c'est fini mais il y aura surement un autre navire :
Migrants: MSF et SOS Mditerrane vont mettre un terme aux activits de l'Aquarius



> LAquarius, cest fini. Mdecins sans frontires et SOS Mditerrane ont annonc jeudi devoir  mettre un terme  aux oprations de sauvetage de leur navire humanitaire, devenu le symbole de la crise politique autour de laccueil des migrants et priv de pavillon depuis deux mois.  Renoncer  lAquarius a t une dcision extrmement difficile  prendre , a dclar dans un communiqu Frdric Penard, directeur des oprations de SOS Mditerrane, en dplorant  les attaques incessantes dont le navire et ses quipes ont fait lobjet .
> 
> Mais lONG base  Marseille  explore dj activement les options pour un nouveau navire et un nouveau pavillon , et  tudie srieusement toutes les propositions darmateurs qui lui permettraient de poursuivre sa mission de sauvetage .  Nous refusons de rester les bras croiss sur le rivage alors que des gens continuent de mourir en mer , a assur Frdric Penard.  Cest un jour sombre , a pour sa part dplor dans un communiqu distinct Nelke Mander, directrice gnrale de MSF, pour qui  la fin de nos oprations  bord de lAquarius signifie davantage de morts en mer .


Bon aprs 30 000 personnes a ne reprsentent rien au final, il y a beaucoup plus de clandestins que a qui arrive en Europe chaque anne.
Traverser la mer clandestinement c'est illgal, on ne devrait pas aider les passeurs...

----------


## Ryu2000

L'Angleterre essaie de se dfendre face  l'immigration clandestine :
La Royal Navy dpche un navire dans la Manche pour dissuader les migrants



> Le HMS Mersey a quitt le port de Portsmouth, ville ctire du sud de lAngleterre, jeudi. Il devrait tre dploy dans le dtroit du Pas-de-Calais  pour assister la police aux frontires et les autorits franaises dans leur rponse aux traverses de migrants , a fait savoir le ministre, Gavin Williamson, dans un communiqu.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour les religions, tu pars du principe que la preuve ne peut provenir que d'crits c'est un postulat erron.
> Notamment, nous avons des exemples de comportements chez l'animal, qui montre l'existence de valeurs, sans qu'il y ai intervention de religions.


Tu ne comprends pas : la seule vraie religion, la sienne, forcment, est une religion de l'crit. Donc, par dfinition, la vrit ne peut venir que de l'crit. C'est dans ce sens l que a marche. Puisque la vrit divinement vraie et vraiment divine est un crit, ben, le fait que la vrit soit un crit est implicitement une obligation. Sinon, tout le chteau de cartes s'effondre. Et il doit tenir,  n'importe quel prix.




> Tu parle aussi des "religions" d'avant les crits. Parler de religion est un peu abusif, ce sont plus des ensembles de superstitions athistes (il n'y a pas de "dieu").


Pas d'accord. La religion, c'est l'ensemble de rites et de coutumes associes  une croyance.  Les hommes des cavernes avaient tout un tas de croyances dans le surnaturel(dont la principale fonction taient de ne pas devenir fou, de donner un sens  tout ce qui semblait ne pas en avoir - et qui d'ailleurs n'en a pas), et avaient tout un tas de rites et de coutumes autour de ces croyances. Ils n'avaient pas de Dieu central, mais plein d'esprits qui remplissaient une fonction analogue : donner une volont propre qui expliquait le monde, indchiffrable autrement..




> Et comment expliques-tu que tous ces autres sites arrivent  une traduction diffrente de la tienne ?


Ben, ils ont tort, et lui a raison. Par dfinition.

Tu sais, il fut un temps ou j'ai cum les sites KJV only, et c'tait exactement le mme phnomne. Par dfinition, ils ont raison, et toute la thorie qui vient derrire ne sert qu' pousser dans ce sens.




> D'ailleurs, en quoi aurais-tu plus de crdibilits que ces sites ?


En quoi la traduction de 1610 de la Bible, ordonne par un roi prfrant les hommes, a-t-elle plus de poids que les autres? Eh bien par dfinition, l encore. Tu ne comprends pas tes interlocuteurs religieux parce-que tu attends d'eux qu'ils aient des arguments de l'ordre du rationnel. Mais eux, n'en ont rien  foutre. Tout ce qu'ils veulent, c'est ressentir un sentiment de supriorit. Et ils vont tordre les arguments dans tous les sens jusqu' ce qu'il se sentent en position pour dclarer victoire.

C'est pour a que j'hsite de plus en plus  dbattre avec les religieux. Tu ne peux pas, en fait. Ce n'est pas un dbat, c'est une litanie d'affirmations. Je prfre interagir avec ceux qui discutent avec eux. Comme toi.

----------


## Neckara

Je comprends mes interlocuteurs, et c'est pour cela que j'essaye de leur faire prendre un peu de recul en essayant de les faire rflchir et en pointant l'arbitraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Refoulement de migrants arabes : Cest une question de scurit nationale



> La dcision du gouvernement de ne pas permettre lentre en Algrie de migrants arabes  travers les frontires du Mali et du Niger est  irrversible , a annonc, Hacne Kacimi, directeur en charge de la Migration au ministre de lIntrieur, dans une dclaration  TSA Arabi.
> 
> Selon lui, lAlgrie a accueilli plus de 50.000 syriens pour des considrations humanitaires et en raison de la situation difficile en Syrie.  *Mais quand certains migrants commencent  constituer un danger pour la stabilit du pays, lAlgrie doit bouger.* LAlgrie fait face aujourdhui  larrive de migrants de Syrie, du Ymen et de Palestine, empruntant des parcours assurs par des groupes arms , a-t-il affirm.

----------


## Ryu2000

Des migrants dtournent un navire pour ne pas rentrer en Libye



> Des migrants recueillis  bord d'un ptrolier ont dtourn le navire et mis le cap sur Malte aprs avoir appris qu'ils retournaient en Libye. Une action criminelle mene par des pirates, selon le ministre de l'Intrieur italien, Matteo Salvini. La marine maltaise a annonc jeudi matin avoir pris le contrle du bateau.
> 
> L'quipage de l'Elhiblu1, un navire ptrolier appartenant  une socit turque, croyait bien faire en venant en aide  108 migrants mardi soir, en mer Mditerrane. Mais le lendemain du sauvetage, ceux-ci ont contraint le commandant de bord  changer de cap. Le bateau se dirigeait initialement vers la Libye et a fait demi-tour pour le Nord aux alentours de 17 heures mercredi, en direction de Malte. Cette affaire, rvle par le ministre italien de l'Intrieur Matteo Salvini, a t confirme par les autorits maltaises. Ce ne sont pas des migrants en dtresse. Ce sont des pirates. Ils ne verront l'Italie qu' la jumelle, a fustig le chef de file de la Ligue d'extrme droite. Ce dernier a fait savoir que le bateau ne serait pas autoris  pntrer dans les eaux italiennes s'il choisissait de faire route vers l'le de Lampedusa ou la Sicile.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Des migrants dtournent un navire pour ne pas rentrer en Libye


Et ?

Poste au moins un semblant d'nerie pour dire ce que tu en penses ou de quoi tu veux parler. 

Si on veut un agrgateur de news sans commentaires, on a dj Google hein. :p

----------


## Ryu2000

Il ne vaut mieux pas venir en aide aux migrants, c'est pas trs agrable de se faire dtourner son bateau.
Si Sarkozy n'avait pas fait assassiner Kadhafi on en serait pas l... La Libye tait bien mieux sous Kadhafi.

----------


## Invit

> Il ne vaut mieux pas venir en aide aux migrants, c'est pas trs agrable de se faire dtourner son bateau.


Et en plus il parat qu'ils mangent les enfants.  ::P:

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il ne vaut mieux pas venir en aide aux migrants, c'est pas trs agrable de se faire dtourner son bateau.


Bah je sais pas, d'aprs ton lien c'tait pas des migrants mais des pirates, faudrait savoir...  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ces migrants sont devenus des pirates d'aprs Matteo Salvini, qui aime beaucoup parler du problme de la migration (c'est probablement de la diversion d'attention pour pouvoir bricoler des trucs en secret derrire, les migrants doivent le proccuper beaucoup moins que ce qu'il essaie de faire croire).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ces migrants sont devenus des pirates d'aprs Matteo Salvini, qui aime beaucoup parler du problme de la migration (c'est probablement de la diversion d'attention pour pouvoir bricoler des trucs en secret derrire, les migrants doivent le proccuper beaucoup moins que ce qu'il essaie de faire croire).


Ou ce sont des pirates qui se sont fait passer pour des migrants pour pouvoir monter dans le bateau tranquillement ? 

C'est difficile de savoir, surtout tant que les mecs ont pas t arrts / interrogs et tout le tintouin.

Se limiter  la parole d'un mec, de surcrot anti-immigration, c'est un peu juste pour porter une quelconque rflexion sur le sujet.

Aprs si ce sont effectivement des migrants, maintenant qu'aprs tre secourus ils sont systmatiquement ramens en Libye, c'est comprhensible qu'ils veuillent dtourner le bateau pour ne pas y retourner, surtout vu ce qui est crit  la fin de ton article :




> plusieurs reprises ces derniers mois, des migrants raccompagns ont refus de descendre du bateau et les autorits libyennes ont employ la force. La semaine dernire, le sous-secrtaire gnral aux droits de l'Homme de l'ONU, Andrew Gilmour, avait voqu les tortures et viols subis par nombre de migrants en Libye et appel l'Union europenne  revoir son soutien aux garde-ctes.


Alors oui, la piraterie c'est mal, mais comme on dit,  situation dsespre, mesure dsespre, au final si ils n'ont pas utilis la force / tuer qui que ce soit de l'quipage, c'est des vies humaines sauves contre la perte d'un peu de fuel, pour moi a reste worth, mais bon, oui, pour quelqu'un comme toi qui ne se souci pas de son prochain, je comprends que cela puisse tre choquant / blmable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Se limiter  la parole d'un mec


Vous vous mprenez.
L'ensemble des mdias parlent de migrants, que ce soit Le Figaro, 20 Minutes, Actu Orange, Le Progrs, LaDepeche, Le Monde, RTS, etc.
Ce n'est pas Matteo Salvini qui a parl de migrant.




> Ou ce sont des pirates qui se sont fait passer pour des migrants


Ouais c'est possible il y a bien des terroristes qui se sont fait passer pour des migrants et les mdias appelaient a des "rfugis"...

Je ne pense pas qu'ils avaient de lexprience dans le domaine de la piraterie, je pense que c'est juste des gars qui voulait rentrer dans des pays riches...

----------


## David_g

> Et en plus il parat qu'ils mangent les enfants.


Moi j'en ai vu qui mange des pizzas  l'ananas.  ::(:

----------


## ShigruM

je proteste.
Mes freres ont dtourn un navire certe mais c'est pour leurs survie, vous vous avez la chance de vivre dans un pays nous aussi nous le voulons et prendre de votre richesse.

il est crit nul part ni dans le coran ni dans votre bible que vous devez avoir tous et nous rien sur ce monde

----------


## Ryu2000

> vous devez avoir tous et nous rien sur ce monde


*Le continent africain est hyper riche. (le sous-sol dborde de ressource)*
Vous n'avez qu' mettre au pouvoir des types comme Mouammar Kadhafi ou Thomas Sankara.
Il faut des leaders africains qui redistribuent les richesses au peuple (comme le faisait Kadhafi).




> Mes freres


Arrtez avec ces conneries...
Le sentiment africain n'existe pas en Afrique.
Il y a beaucoup de racisme en Afrique, les africains du nord n'aiment pas les noirs et rciproquement. (aujourd'hui il y a des africains qui vendent des africains comme esclave en Libye)
Il y a des africains qui mettent des pygmes en esclavage.
Racisme en Afrique

En dehors de l'Afrique par contre l le sentiment d'appartenance apparat.
L'immigration illgal peut tre une mauvaise chose pour ceux qui ont migr lgalement, parce que ceux qui ont migr illgalement vont avoir plus de mal  s'intgrer correctement et certains vont commettre des dlits.




> vous vous avez la chance de vivre dans un pays


Les nations africaines sont trs bien.
Il y a quelque chose  faire en Afrique, regardez les USA et la Chine essaient de s'y implanter.  ::P: 




> vous avez la chance de vivre dans un pays nous aussi nous le voulons et prendre de votre richesse


Make Africa Great Again ! ^^
Les nations europennes ne sont pas en tat daccueillir des millions de migrants.
Nous n'avons pas besoin de main duvre, le chmage est dj bien assez lev comme a...

En plus il faut qu'on rduise les populations pour sauver la plante.
Mettre quelquun au monde va produire normment de CO2 sur le long terme, donc il faut rduire les naissances en Occident.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> il est crit nul part ni dans le coran ni dans votre bible que vous devez avoir tous et nous rien sur ce monde


Bon, alors autant te dire tout de suite que ces deux bouquins ne reprsentent strictement rien pour moi. Je suis athe, alors ces bouquins, racontent des histoires, des contes de fes, mais a ne vaut pas plus. Et, quant  lire un bouquin de ce genre, je prfre de loin "Le Seigneur des Anneaux". 

Ensuite, je suis d'accord qu'il n'y a aucune raison pour que vous n'ayez pas votre part du gteau du modernisme et du progrs. Mais, pour cela, il faudrait dj que vous vous sortiez les doigts du *** pour faire bouger les choses dans vos pays respectifs. Alors, certes, les dirigeants occidentaux (et chinois et indiens) viennent foutre le bordel dans vos pays, et viennent piller vos ressources sans redistribution, mais, c'est  vous de ragir. On a dj du mal  s'en sortir avec nos dirigeants tout pourris, c'est pas pour vous aider avec les vtres. Et c'est pas en fuyant que vous ferez bouger les choses.
J'aime bien ce qui se passe actuellement en Algrie, et j'espre sincrement que le peuple algrien va russir  reprendre le pouvoir, sans se faire avoir par les islamistes, par l'arme ou le reste du clan Bouteflika. Mais, quand je vois les petits cons d'algriens franais, qui, lors d'une manif  Paris pour soutenir ce qui se passe en Algrie, agressent une personne transgenre, franchement, a donne pas envie d'en accueillir d'autres...  ::calim2::  (source).

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a dj du mal  s'en sortir avec nos dirigeants tout pourris, c'est pas pour vous aider avec les vtres.


Bon aprs on ne les a pas toujours aid, par exemple Sarkozy a fait assassiner Kadhafi (C'est con pour une fois qu'il y a un bon leader africain... Mais il souhaitant vendre son ptrole en se passant du dollar, donc il devait disparatre).

Bon par contre la France a fonde l'Algrie, la France a dpens normment d'argent pour faire l'Algrie et au final a a t trs dficitaire pour l'tat franais.




> Et c'est pas en fuyant que vous ferez bouger les choses.


Ouais intressez-vous au panafricanisme de Kmi Sba !
De toute faon lEurope c'est mort, on est en train de couler, c'est pas du tout le monde de venir, c'est un mauvais choix stratgique.
L'avenir c'est peut-tre l'Afrique.




> Mais, quand je vois les petits cons d'algriens franais, qui, lors d'une manif  Paris pour soutenir ce qui se passe en Algrie, agressent une personne transgenre, franchement, a donne pas envie d'en accueillir d'autres...


C'est vrai qu'en gnral les africains ne sont pas trop tolrants envers les homosexuels, les transsexuels, etc.

----------


## el_slapper

> Mes frres ont dtourn un navire certe mais c'est pour leurs survie, vous vous avez la chance de vivre dans un pays nous aussi nous le voulons et prendre de votre richesse.


Je rappelle que si la France a conquis l'Algrie au 19me sicle, c'tait pour mettre un terme dfinitif au problme de la piraterie. Si vous voulez recommencer, on peut recommencer aussi. On a la puissance militaire qu'il faut.




> il est crit nul part ni dans le coran ni dans votre bible que vous devez avoir tous et nous rien sur ce monde


Qu'est-ce qu'on en a  foutre de ces vieux mythes obsoltes crits sous substances hallucinognes? Donnez-vous plutt les moyens de crer de la richesse(comme l'ont fait rcemment les chinois, et les corens avant eux).

----------


## Ryu2000

Migrants en Mditerrane: Pour Christophe Castaner, les ONG ont pu se faire complices des passeurs



> le ministre a dnonc  une relle collusion  avec les passeurs dans certains cas, affirmant par exemple avoir not  que *certaines ONG taient en contact tlphonique avec des passeurs* , lors de la confrence de presse finale des ministres de l'Intrieur du G7  Paris.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Bon par contre la France a fonde l'Algrie, la France a dpens normment d'argent pour faire l'Algrie et au final a a t trs dficitaire pour l'tat franais.


Encore des contre-vrits  sur l'histoire de lAlgrie ...qui a exist  en tant que royaume arabe Ziride des le 8 ieme siecle fond par Bologhine Ibn Ziri ,un berbre musulman de la Tribu Sanhadja  et qui a eu comme capitale Edzair nom port par la ville d'Alger jusqu  aujourdhui ...
D'autres royaumes lui ont succd en Algrie centrale (Maghreb central),le dernier en date tant le Zianide ....
Las le dernier roi zianide qui rsidait  Tlemcen avec la Reconquista  ces trousses se dclare vassal  de Isabelle la catholique,ce qui quivalait  signer son arrt de mort  par les populations arabes dAlgrie.
Populations qui savait pertinemment ce qutaient les autodafs  et les bchers qui attendaient les musulmans,car rapports par les Andalous fuyant l'Inquisition  infernale (les grandes villes algriennes ctires et mme intrieures possdent  ce jour un substrat andalous) ...
Comme la  dcadence des royaumes arabes  avait sonn partout dans l'aire de l'Empire arabe  ,mme le Roi Hafside de Tunis stait dclar vassal lui aussi d'Isabelle la Catholique ,o tratrise arabe dcadente...
Conscient de cette menace espagnole (les espagnols staient empares par coup de force de la plupart des ports algriens :d'est en ouest  Annaba(Bone),
Jijel,Bejaia(Bougie) ,Alger ,Tenes, Mostaganem,Oran) , les populations envoient des dlgations  qurir  les secours des Freres Arroudj & Kheireddine dit Barberousse qui cumaient la mditerrane orientale au nom du Sultan Ottoman et mouillaient  lle de Djerba (Tunisie)...
Notons que la prise de Grenade  concide avec la prise de Constantinople par l'empire Ottoman naissant ,mais aussi la disparition du dernier roi arabe Mamelouk d' Egypte ,de Syrie et Irak  qui passe sous tutelle turque...
Aussitot fait ,aussitot dit les freres Aroudj  chassent les espagnols des ports cotiers algeriens  et Aroudj meurt dans les combats pour la ville d'oran...
Le roi dcadent Zianide de Tlemcen parjure sera captur et transfr  Alger enchan pour tre excut...
Le Roi Hafside parjure de Tunis connatra le mme sort ...
Le  beylicat dAlgrie et de Tunisie sont crs ainsi que celui de Tripoli...
Car depuis 1500 les turcs ont trouv cette division en 3 pays distincts ( 4 avec le Maroc) des pays d'Afrique du Nord...
Signalons seulement que le roitelet arabe dcadent du Maroc versait un tribut  la Rgence d'Alger en change de sa protection contre les espagnols et portugais et que le port de Sal est un port d'attache de la marine algrienne...
Le port de Mogador fut repris aux  espagnols grce aux armes fournis par la Rgence d'Alger et le roitelet Merinide du Maroc de lpoque doit sa survivance aux Ottomans ,sans quoi il serait pass par pertes et profit comme province espagnole...
Quant  ceux qui prtendent que la "Conqute" dAlgrie est une  raction contre la piraterie "barbaresque" ,c' est pour cacher avec un voile transparent  un acte d'invasion et de piraterie moderne russi de Charles le 10 ieme (vu  rebours)...
On ne peut dfendre une lutte contre la piraterie en pratiquant soi-mme un piratage  grande chelle...

"La France a dpens normment " la ou rsidaient des colons pour la grande majorit non franais mais Maltais,Majorquins ,Italiens en force ,sur la cote et aussi pour le bnfice des compagnies coloniales (chemins de fer,ports minraliers) pour leur permettre dvacuer les produits agricoles et les minerais (phosphate ,fer,zinc,nickel)..."
Mais directement au benefice des autochtones zero...et si on pretend qu'elle l'a fait on ne peut expliquer la guerre d'Algerie car on ne se revolte pas contre son bienfaiteur...Et la Corse ,la Bretagne ou le Jura nous auraient precede sur cette voie bien avant...
Si nous avons eu quelques lumires (voyager par route goudronn et non  dos dne ou de mulet , btir des maisons au lieu de tentes ,utiliser une machine au lieu de btes de sommes en agriculture ) c'est en dpit des reprsentants du gvt franais (non des franais qui ne savaient sur la vie en colonies) et des colons & non grce  eux..
Car ils devaient bien coexister avec les arabes et les employer  dfaut de les liminer (Le Marchal Bugeaud tait tent par cette thorie :refouler les arabes dans le Sahara pour les faire disparatre)....

Alea jacta est...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Le continent africain est hyper riche. (le sous-sol dborde de ressource)


Je dirais plus si je mtends sur la richesse de l'Afrique vue par une tte et un il europen ...
Mais je ne trouve rien  dire  sur le sujet car vu par une tte  et un il africain, c'est un dsert aride ,un vacuum ou les gens vgtent sous une tente,une case de feuilles de baobab , la tte remplies de contes pour enfant...
Les africains sont encore  l'age magique et on peut les runir pour une guerre contre les esprits en pays noir ou les djinns en pays musulmans au son du tam-tam ou du tambour ...
En exagrant et pour rire ,les africains pensent que les voitures ,les machines poussent comme des fruits sur des arbres fruitiers en Occident-Prou d'ou cette ide d'aller directement dans le pays pu ces "arbres fruitiers" poussent 
Ils sont aussi tonns et surpris  la fois par la peine que se donnent  les europens ,japonais , corens , chinois pour venir fouiller ,transborder des tonnes de terre (minerais) ,cultiver des fermes normes (chinois)
C.Q.F.D
Tant que l'age magique rgne (la dcolonisation n'est que le fait des Vainqueurs de la 2eme guerre mondiale USA et  URSS,non de la volont des dcoloniss et si on les avait consult ils auraient demand un petit protectorat moderne bichonn.. 
Ils  sont dans l'attitude des gladiateurs(gladiateurs = esclaves) de Spartacus le soir de la prise de Rome ...Apres avoir bu  satit ,ceux dirent  Spartacus qu'allons nous devenir ...
On change difficilement dtat social car celui-ci imprgne lme,lducation, les meurs et il faut des sicles pour en changer...

Foi de Mabrouki...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore des contre-vrits  sur l'histoire de lAlgrie ...


En gros il parait que la colonisation de l'Algrie n'a pas t rentable pour l'tat Franais (par contre a du l'tre pour certaines entreprises...).
L'argent qui a t dpens venait des contribuables franais et les franais auraient prfr que cet argent soit dpens en France.

Comment la France sest ruine en Algrie : Hommage  Daniel Lefeuvre



> La thse de Daniel Lefeuvre renversait les dogmes et les ides-recues. Que lon en juge :  en 1959, toutes dpenses confondues, la  Chre Algrie  engloutissait  elle seule 20% du budget de lEtat franais, soit davantage que les budgets additionns de lEducation nationale, des Travaux publics, des Transports, de la Reconstruction et du Logement, de lIndustrie et du Commerce !  
> En soulageant les misres des populations algriennes et en faisant reculer la mortalit infantile la France avait cr les conditions dune catastrophe quelle stait elle-mme condamne  grer. Rsultat du dvouement et de lefficacit du corps mdical franais,  partir de 1945, chaque anne 250 000 naissances nouvelles taient comptabilises en Algrie, soit un accroissement de 2,5  3% de la population do un doublement tous les 25 ans. Or, depuis les annes 1930 les ressources locales stagnaient et *depuis 1935 le territoire ntait plus en mesure de nourrir sa population. La France devait donc, et toujours aux frais du contribuable mtropolitain, y importer grains, pommes de terre, viande, laitages etc., Mme lhuile produite localement ne suffisait plus  la consommation.*
> Limage dEpinal de lAlgrie  grenier  de la France senvolait ainsi sous le froid scalpel de lhistorien conomiste.





> Mais je ne trouve rien  dire  sur le sujet car vu par une tte  et un il africain, c'est un dsert aride ,un vacuum ou les gens vgtent sous une tente,une case de feuilles de baobab , la tte remplies de contes pour enfant...


Prsentez comme a, a semble le paradis ton truc.
Si les africains exploitaient eux mme les ressources de leur continent ils pourraient s'enrichir et se dvelopper.
Routes, trains, ports: pourquoi la Chine monopolise les transports en Afrique ?

LAfrique, un eldorado pour la Chine



> Le rapprochement sino-africain nest videmment pas dsintress. LAfrique est un continent prioritaire pour Pkin. Linitiative des nouvelles routes de la soie va favoriser davantage les liaisons de transport de personnes et de marchandises. Cela va faciliter limportation de matires premires africaines en Chine, lexportation des produits manufacturs chinois vers lAfrique et le dveloppement de rgions africaines, explique le spcialiste de la Chine Pierre Picquart, dans un rcent ouvrage sur La renaissance de la Route de la soie.


Par contre dire "les africains" c'est trop rducteur...
Ce seraient comme dire les eurasiens ou les amricains.
Quel est le rapport entre un nerlandais et un chinois ? Ou entre un canadien et un pruvien ?
Mme spar le Maghreb du reste de l'Afrique ne serait pas assez prcis.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Prsentez comme a, a semble le paradis ton truc.


Mais  c'est le paradis des  ...poules mme au jour  d' aujourdhui pour les entrepreneurs audacieux ...
Le seul truc gnant c'est la concurrence d'autres nations (chine,russe,amricains ) qui rend le travail d'exploitation des ressources plus coteux ,en plus des coups bas dloyaux des concurrents (guerre civiles , rvoltes des populations suscites ,coups dtats orchestrs etc...)






> Ryu2000
> Si les africains exploitaient eux mme les ressources de leur continent ils pourraient s'enrichir et se dvelopper.


Il y a loin de la coupe aux lvres....

Aucun pays d'Afrique n'est capable par lui-mme d'exploiter fut-ce ses ressources agricoles (famine et disette sont encore le lot des africains ) et dans leur grande majorit ils importent l'essentiel de leur alimentation de base (bl,riz ,huile etc...)...
Ce problme est aggrav par la  dermographie galopante due aux progrs de la mdecine moderne ...

Les chinois (en  fait ltat,donc les contribuables ) construisent des routes et des chemins de fer ,ha ha pour les beaux  yeux des africains !!!
Mais ils ne font que rpter un procd prouv  par les vnrables compagnies coloniales...
Ltat franais a investi des sommes colossales dans les infrastructures (routes et chemins de fer) des  colonies  seule fin de permettre aux compagnies coloniales et colons  de se sucrer en Afrique Occidentale Franaise ou au Maghreb...
Le parlement dfendaient ces dpenses en arguant que  ces infrastructures taient ncessaires pour asseoir  l'occupation de ces territoires  ...
Il faut consulter un vieil annuaire de chaque colonie et regarder l'historique de chaque route et chemin de fer et qui l'as finance et pourquoi...
lien wiki :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histoi...rique_centrale

----------


## MABROUKI

> explique le spcialiste de la Chine Pierre Picquart,


Encore un "expert" du vide ,du nant pur propagandiste  sold  par l' oncle Han Ping....

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> 
> Quel est le rapport entre un nerlandais et un chinois ? Ou entre un canadien et un pruvien ?
> Mme spar le Maghreb du reste de l'Afrique ne serait pas assez prcis.


Le seul lien qui unit un nerlandais ,un chinois ,ou un canadien c'est qu'ils sont actifs  merveille ,et ils le sont car leur cervelle travaille  120 % de son rendement ...
Par contre les africains (habitants de l'Afrique ,les pruviens et les "zarabes") ont leur cervelle  au point mort (0 %,rouille ou congele depuis des sicles  ) donc inactifs et attendent tout des premiers ... 
Le Maghreb est spar du reste de l'Afrique car son histoire est connue depuis l'antique ,ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'Afrique Noire ou profonde ...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Par contre les africains (habitants de l'Afrique ,les pruviens et les "zarabes") ont leur cervelle  au point mort (0 %,rouille ou congele depuis des sicles  ) donc inactifs et attendent tout des premiers


Je passe sur le caractre "lgrement" raciste du message dans son ensemble, mais en tous cas je suis tonn d'apprendre que le Prou se situe en Afrique, je dormirais moins bte ce soir...

Remarque, quand tu parles de cervelle au point mort, tu as l'air de matriser ton sujet pour le coup.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre les africains (habitants de l'Afrique ,les pruviens et les "zarabes") ont leur cervelle  au point mort (0 %,rouille ou congele depuis des sicles  ) donc inactifs et attendent tout des premiers ...


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Je vais envie de citer le clbre parolier Benny B et de dire  Mais vous tes fous ? .

Ce que je disais c'est qu'on ne peut pas amalgamer l'ensemble des africains, ou l'ensemble des eurasiens ou l'ensemble des amricains.
Il n'y a pas de culture europenne, il n'y a pas de culture africaine, ce serait beaucoup trop rducteur de parler comme a.
Il y a de*s* culture*s* africaines.

Si des peuples ont survcus depuis des millnaires c'est qu'ils ont forcment utilis leur cerveaux, et ils se sont adapt aux conditions locales.
La principale diffrence entre l'Afrique et l'Europe, c'est qu'en Afrique tu n'as pas  te proccuper de l'hiver, alors qu'en Europe du Nord il y a eu une slection naturelle pour prserver les gens super stress qui pensent  l'avenir et qui anticipent pour passer l'hiver, en Afrique il n'y a pas besoin de faire des stocks de nourriture ou d'inventer des solutions pour se chauffer, mais par contre tu peux te faire bouffer par un animal  n'importe quel moment donc t'es plus dans le prsent.




> Le Maghreb est spar du reste de l'Afrique car son histoire est connue depuis l'antique ,ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'Afrique Noire ou profonde ...


Pure on dirait Sarkozy  l'homme africain n'est pas assez entr dans l'Histoire   :8O:

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ecthelion2
> Je passe sur le caractre "lgrement" raciste du message dans son ensemble, mais en tous cas je suis tonn d'apprendre que le Prou se situe en Afrique, je dormirais moins bte ce soir...


C'est au flot de la discussion que j'ecris et je sais que que le Paraguay,la Patagonie(terre du feu) ,le Filiforme Chili ,  l'Argentine sont en Amerique du Sud ,Latine(= Catholique) & Espagnole ,monsieur le geographe emerite!!!
Car Ryu2000 a cit le Perou comme pays au riche  sous-sol(petrole et gaz gn  car notre societe nationale est actionnaire au Perou) en parlant des pays sous-developps  (politesse  la modeste pour dire  prosaiquement Pauvres comme Job )...
je ne suis pas "raciste" ,mais tu veux insinuer que je suis raciste anti-noir ,toi le blanc "rose" comme un (devine le)...
La belle affaire ,voila un gus qui traite les noirs de blanche -neiges au quotidien ,de sous-hommes et veux  donner des lecons  un arabe qui a des noirs comme voisins immediats depuis l'antiquit  et qui sont  aussi mes concitoyens ...
Qui se sent morveux se mouche !!! 
Mais je sais que ce terme  est  la mode en Europe ,galvaud  et mel  toutes les sauces ...
Tu dormiras plus born encore  !!!

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La belle affaire ,voila un gus qui traite les noirs de blanche -neiges au quotidien ,de sous-hommes et veux  donner des lecons  un arabe qui a des noirs comme voisins immediats depuis l'antiquit  et qui sont  aussi mes concitoyens ...
> Qui se sent morveux se mouche !!!


Euh non dsol, dj d'une, tu ne me connais pas, et je te mets au dfi de trouver sur ce forum la moins remarque raciste de ma part, au contraire, je suis le premier  faire chier tout le monde avec a (Ryu peut confirmer je le reprend plus que rgulirement sur les migrants et autres).

Mes parents m'ont lev avec certaines valeurs, et j'ai grandi en banlieue parisienne o les blancs en minorit, du coup, ds tout petit j'ai appris  vivre en gal avec mon prochain, peut importe ses origines.

N'essaie pas de justifier tes propos en accusant  tord les autres. 


Accessoirement, parmi mes concitoyens, il y a des noirs, des arabes, des asiatiques, des indiens, etc. etc. Tes remarques n'ont aucun sens...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Ce que je disais c'est qu'on ne peut pas amalgamer l'ensemble des africains, ou l'ensemble des eurasiens ou l'ensemble des amricains.
> Il n'y a pas de culture europenne, il n'y a pas de culture africaine, ce serait beaucoup trop rducteur de parler comme a.
> Il y a des cultures africaines.


Des cultures ,sapristi ou des Agricultures ad ricaines  car ton fil concernait les richesses du sous-sol africain ,l'incurie des africains jointe  leur pauvret , qui    voient le pactole sous leur pieds drobs par des populations trangres au continent..

Moi je cherche  rappeler que cet tat social et conomique  est dit sclros ou fig : les structures sociales et conomiques sont comme " fossilises..
Les tudes sociologiques sur cet tat de fait socio-conomique du tiers monde foisonnement, ainsi que les explications sur cet tat social  lamentable ou se trouvent plonges les populations africaines et amrindiennes depuis 10 sicles (le Prou pour les mal-voyants se trouve en Amrique latine en plein sur la Cordillre des Andes ,possde des structures sociales archaques malgr la prsence d'une minorit hidalgo)...
La culture africaine au passage ne nourrit pas son homme ,elle l'aide juste comme dans un bassin  se tenir  niveau pour ne pas disparatre  jamais...
Comme celles des amrindiens  ou des kanakes !!!




> La principale diffrence entre l'Afrique et l'Europe, c'est qu'en Afrique tu n'as pas  te proccuper de l'hiver, alors qu'en Europe du Nord il y a eu une slection naturelle pour prserver les gens super stress qui pensent  l'avenir et qui anticipent pour passer l'hiver, en Afrique il n'y a pas besoin de faire des stocks de nourriture ou d'inventer des solutions pour se chauffer, mais par contre tu peux te faire bouffer par un animal  n'importe quel moment donc t'es plus dans le prsent.


Ouais mais les diffrences de climat n'expliquent pas tout et on sait qu'il s'agit d'un problme d'adaptation humaine millnaire :les blancs rsistent mieux au froid , comme leur faune  tout gard  ours  velus ,loups au pelage dense ,moutons  toison fournie  ,et les hommes des tropiques  la chaleur torride et accablante plus lhumidit suffocante  et les lions ,tigres ,  antilopes ,mouton  toison lgre  etc...
Mais nous parlons d'humains et dtat social et conomique  et non dtat naturel comme pour des animaux  ,et tout tat qui nvolue pas  condamne lespce  dprir & disparatre ...

Ibn Khaldoun  historien arabe contemporain de Machiavel disait  propos des populations noires qu'elles taient d'une insouciance coupable  cause du climat ambiant  et  qu'elles passaient leur temps  chanter ou danser (danse du scalp peut tre)...
Plus loin il affirmait qu' au plus profond de lAfrique ,elles sont sauvages et cannibales ,ce qui contredit les affirmations prescientes  
Mais les historiens savent maintenant qu'il n'a jamais mis les pieds en Afrique mme sahlienne... 
Car le voyageur explorateur Ibn Battouta son contemporain lui avait parcouru toute lAfrique sahlienne du Sngal  la Somalie  et il dcrit des royaumes noirs  bien organiss et prospres (livre la Rihla en Afrique ou voyage)...

----------


## ShigruM

> La principale diffrence entre l'Afrique et l'Europe, c'est qu'en Afrique tu n'as pas  te proccuper de l'hiver, alors qu'en Europe du Nord il y a eu une slection naturelle pour prserver les gens super stress qui pensent  l'avenir et qui anticipent pour passer l'hiver, en Afrique il n'y a pas besoin de faire des stocks de nourriture ou d'inventer des solutions pour se chauffer, mais par contre tu peux te faire bouffer par un animal  n'importe quel moment donc t'es plus dans le prsent.


et pourtant en afrique du sud le peuple noir prospre et dveloppe une forte conomie, c'est le parfait contre exemple.
quand les europens arrete d'opprimer mon peuple on voit bien que sa change compltement par Allah

----------


## MABROUKI

> ShigruM
> et pourtant en afrique du sud le peuple noir prospre et dveloppe une forte conomie, c'est le parfait contre exemple.


En Afrique du Sud ,la situation socio-conomique des populations autochtones  bantous & zoulous n'as pas volu d'un iota  malgr la soi-disant abolition de l'apartheid...
L'abolition de l'apartheid signifie pour elles ,tre libres de entre tuer pour survivre sous le regard de policiers cette fois bantous dans les bidonvilles ("townships") de la honte,ou les ont parqus les boers... 

Le  seul changement c'est un prsident de la Rpublique d'Afrique du Sud et des dputs autochtones qui sigent au parlement (comme au temps du deuxime collge en Algrie ,celui des "guennours" -en change d'une pension gratifiante )...
"guennours  veut dire un gros turban de "cad" plus un burnous de laine mme en juillet
Les "townships" ou bidonvilles pour autochtones sont toujours l ,le chmage et la criminalit atteignent des sommets , les autochtones ne possdent pas de terre mis  part les bantoustans (rserves indiennes versus apartheid ),les meilleurs et vastes domaines agricoles sont toujours aux mains des boers blancs ...
Bref rien de nouveau sous le soleil,mis  part les bouffonneries de Zuma ancien chef de tribu Zoulou et d'une caste politique autochtone corrompue jusqu' l'os ...

Par Allah  rien n'as chang pour eux et Allah n'est pas responsable de ce qui leur arrive...
Car  Abdallajh leuropen est pass par l ,pendant qu'ils taient l ( danser et chanter )!!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> et pourtant en afrique du sud le peuple noir prospre et dveloppe une forte conomie


En Afrique du Sud il y a :
Des noirs pauvresDes blancs pauvresDes noirs richesDes blanc riches
Les noirs et les blancs pauvres se foutent sur la gueule, les noirs et les blancs riches sont potes.
Le vrai combat c'est entre riche et pauvre, il n'y a que la lutte des classes qui compte.




> Car  Abdallajh leuropen est pass par l ,pendant qu'ils taient l ( danser et chanter )!!!


Les maghrbins avaient mis des noirs en esclavage bien avant que les europens n'arrivent...
Et mme entre noirs ils se vendaient.

Traite arabe
Les Africains ont une responsabilit dans la traite des Noirs
Le tabou de la traite ngrire arabe



> La traite ngrire est triple : loccidentale (la plus dnonce), *lintra-africaine (la plus tue)* et lorientale (la plus taboue). On y dnombre plus de 40 millions desclaves. La plus longue, la plus constante aussi, est lorientale. A-t-on le droit de le dire ? A-t-on la libert de lcrire sans se faire taxer de nocolonialiste ?


====
L'Afrique manque de grand leader comme Kadhafi.
Le gars il a quand mme financ le satellite RASCOM-QAF 1 pour que l'Afrique soit indpendante au niveau des communications.
Il avait de grand projet bnfique pour l'Afrique, comme a par exemple :
Dinar or



> En 2009, Kadhafi, alors prsident de l'Union africaine, appelait les pays africains  recrer le Dinar-Or afin de se passer du dollar pour leurs exportations de ptrole


L il y a peut-tre moyen que les jeunes originaires d'Afrique retournent chez eux pour construire le futur.
Il n'y a pas d'avenir en occident de toute faon, le bateau est en train de couler.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Les maghrbins avaient mis des noirs en esclavage bien avant que les europens n'arrivent...
> Et mme entre noirs ils se vendaient.


Ce n'est pas un argument na !!!
C'est pas  parce quelqu'un a fait une connerie avant moi,que la mienne s'en trouve justifie...
Si tu continues comme ca ,je vais mettre mon chapeau d'esclavagiste avec une tte de mort et une besace d'or et sillonner le monde pour acheter des bipdes  l'encan:noir,jaune ,blanc ,rose ...

L'esclavage  est inadmissible simplement au 20 ,21 ieme sicle car Abdallah leuropen qui prodigue le mal mais aussi le bien a invent la machine ...





> Ryu2000
> 
> L il y a peut-tre moyen que les jeunes originaires d'Afrique retournent chez eux pour construire le futur.
> Il n'y a pas d'avenir en occident de toute faon, le bateau est en train de couler.


On pourrait par exemple n'octroyer de titre de sjour  tout jeune africain que 1/s'il suit une formation 
2/ s'engage  retourner dans son pays 
3/ un engagement du pays d'origine  l'utiliser 
Mais c'est tout le contraire qu'on fait dans les pays riches ...
L'avenir de l'occident pour l'heure ,est prfrable au sombre prsent et avenir bouch des "zaffreux" africains...
Mais arrtons de rver !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas  parce quelqu'un a fait une connerie avant moi,que la mienne s'en trouve justifie...


En effet, mais moi ce qui me saoul c'est qu'on dit toujours "bouhouhou les mchants blancs esclavagiste" alors que c'est mme pas une invention de blanc...

Ok il y a eu des esclavagistes en France :
Vos hros sont parfois nos bourreaux



> Des lyces, des rues portent son nom mais qui se souvient que Colbert tait lauteur du Code noir et le fondateur de la Compagnie des Indes occidentales ?


Mais bon a ne veut pas dire que l'ensemble du peuple tait pour.
a concernait une minorit de personne.
Normalement c'tait a le truc :



> La premire loi interdisant dans tout le royaume de France le servage, ou servitude relle, a t donne par le roi Louis X, il s'agit de l'dit du 3 juillet 1315. Cet dit permet  tout esclave qui vient en France d'tre affranchi :  *Le sol franais affranchit l'esclave qui le touche* . D'autre part, l'glise catholique interdit la pratique de l'esclavage, car elle considre que les tres humains sont  galit devant Dieu.





> L'esclavage  est inadmissible simplement au 20 ,21 ieme sicle car Abdallah leuropen qui prodigue le mal mais aussi le bien a invent la machine ...


Quelque part c'est pire aujourd'hui qu'en 1800.
Parce que maintenant le monde entier est au courant que l'esclavage est un des crimes les plus graves.

Alors qu' l'poque de jules ferry certains taient un peu con.
Jules Ferry, un athe qui se croyait de "race suprieure"




> On pourrait par exemple n'octroyer de titre de sjour  tout jeune africain que 
> 1/s'il suit une formation 
> 2/ s'engage  retourner dans son pays 
> 3/ un engagement du pays d'origine  l'utiliser 
> Mais c'est tout le contraire qu'on fait dans les pays riches ...


Je crois que la Libye finanait les tudes  l'tranger des libyens mais il fallait qu'ils reviennent travailler en Libye aprs leur tudes.

Il parait qu'il y avait a en Libye :



> 1) Llectricit  usage domestique est gratuite.
> 2) Leau  usage domestique est gratuite.
> 3) Le prix dun litre dessence est de 0,08 EUROS.
> 5) Des prts des banques sans intrt.
> 6) Pas dimpt  payer et la TVA nexiste pas.
> 7) LEtat a investi beaucoup dargent pour la cration de diverses emplois.
> *10) Pour chaque tudiant voulant faire ses tudes  ltranger, le gouvernement attribue une bourse de 1 627,11 EUROS par mois.
> 11) Tout tudiant diplm reoit le salaire moyen de la profession du cursus choisie sil ne trouve pas demploi.*
> 12) Lorsquun couple se marie, lEtat paie le premier appartement ou maison (150 mtres carrs).


Enfin apparemment... C'est difficile de trouver des sources.
LIBYE : Qui tait Mouammar Kadhafi et pourquoi lont-ils tu ?



> Lorsque dbute la crise, le niveau de vie de la population libyenne n'a rien  envier  celui des populations occidentales. C'est le pays qui avait l'indice de dveloppement humain le plus lev du continent africain. Le PIB/hab tait de 13.300 $, soit loin devant l'Argentine, l'Afrique du Sud et le Brsil. La croissance dpassait les 10% et le PIB/hab augmentait de 8,5%. La Jamahiriya tait un Etat social o des biens publics taient mis  la disposition de la population : l'lectricit et l'eau  usage domestique taient gratuites ; tout le monde avait accs  l'eau potable. Les banques libyennes accordaient des prts sans intrts ; les libyens ne payaient pratiquement pas d'impts. La TVA n'existait pas. La dette publique reprsentait 3,3 % du PIB contre 84,5 % pour un pays comme la France, 88,9 % pour les tats-Unis et 225,8 % pour le Japon. Le systme public de sant, gratuit, tait aux normes europennes, tout comme le systme ducatif (le taux d'alphabtisation moyen tait de 82,6 %). *Les meilleurs tudiants libyens poursuivaient leurs tudes suprieures  l'tranger en bnficiant d'une bourse du gouvernement*. Les produits d'alimentation pour les familles nombreuses taient vendus moiti prix sur prsentation du livret de famille.





> L'avenir de l'occident pour l'heure ,est prfrable au sombre prsent et avenir bouch des "zaffreux" africains...


On verra a.
L'effondrement de l'occident est proche.
C'est pas forcment l que a va tre le plus facile de survivre.

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000
> En effet, mais moi ce qui me saoul c'est qu'on dit toujours "bouhouhou les mchants blancs esclavagiste" alors que c'est mme pas une invention de blanc...


Cette ide  est ne chez  la gauche ou les progressistes europeens teinte socialiste ou marxiste  en Europe  et a servi dans le cadre de la lutte contre la droite  considre comme soutien des pauvres capitalistes source de tous les maux..
Elle a donc servi arme de propagande efficace  un certain moment contre les pauvres capitalistes eb Europe.
Ensuite les progressistes ont largi son champ pour stigmatiser la colonisation  et l'ont  rpandue chez les populations ex-colonises...
Les blancs ,les basans (arabes),les jaunes et mme des populations considrs comme sauvages ont possd des castes infrieures esclaves...
Meme  des populations antiques ont  eu des esclaves comme prise de guerre  (gyptiens,noirs , germains ,hindoues,chinois) autant que je sache ...
Cette ide est ne donc dans le cerveau d'un certain Abdallah l'europeen qui s'est pris au jeu de  ses propres contradictions...
Rendons hommage donc  sope qui a dcrt que la langue (et les ides qu'elle vhicule ) est l'ennemi  Number One de l'homme ...



> RYU2000
> L'effondrement de l'occident est proche.


Tu veux  dire la Fin du Monde ...comme l'an 1000 suscitait l'effroi au Moyen Age comme prdit par l'astrologue juif Nostradamus et heureusement que ctait un astrologue...
Ta prdiction relve du mme ordre ...
La fin du monde occidental qui reprsente NOTRE civilisation prsente qui n'est pas qu'occidentale comme le prtendent certains qui croient en dtenir le brevet ,est une perspective inimaginable chez nous les pauvres car nous serions comme les gladiateurs de Spartacus...
Ibn Khaldoun d'ascendance andalouse, pour citer toujours cet historien qui est n  Tunis en 1342, donc  60 ans avant le glas de  la dcadence de la civilisation arabo-musulmane (1492 chute grenade)  dans le chapitre consacre aux civilisations qui ont prcd la sienne et la cause de leur disparition (perse ,gyptienne ,hellnique ,hindoue) piloguait sagement ainsi :   l'enseignement des sciences en son temps tait devenu "hifadh ou ardh" (mmorisation et rcitation) et ce mme l'enseignement connaissait un renouveai chez les francs en Italie..
Il terminait son chapitre conformment  son temps en citant le Coran "Dieu donne en hritage la terre  qui il veut"...
La terre est ici synonyme de Cration...
Une civilisation ne tombe en dcadence (effondrement) que lorsque   une autre est toute prte  la remplacer ne de ses flancs ...
Ainsi va la cration  contrairement aux  thories extravagantes les faux savants mcrants ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu veux  dire la Fin du Monde ...


Non je dis juste qu'aucune civilisation domine ternellement.
La Chine a domin le monde, ensuite des pays europens, ensuite les USA, maintenant la Chine. (je raconte mal)

Mais en gros en 1700 les pays europens taient puissant,  partir de 1800 les USA prennent la place (avec l'esclavage puis l'industrialisation), l en 2000 on voit que la Chine dpasse les USA.
Ce sera peut-tre le tour de l'Afrique un jour.

En tout cas le classement actuel c'est :
1. Chine
2. USA
3. Europe (enfin surtout l'Allemagne)

Et l'Europe est plus en train de seffondrer que de crotre.
L'Europe est en dclin, alors que l'Afrique est en voie de dveloppement.




> Ta prdiction relve du mme ordre ...


Ben de toute faon un jour la vie humaine disparatra de la terre. Tout est phmre.
L'humain est plus proche de son extinction que de son apparition (il faut dire qu'il est apparu il y a hyper longtemps et que rcemment il a quasiment dtruit la terre).




> Une civilisation ne tombe en dcadence (effondrement) que lorsque   une autre est toute prte  la remplacer ne de ses flancs ...


Bon alors a arrive, par exemple quand les britanniques sont arrivs en Amrique et ont gnocid les natifs amricains ou bien quand les britanniques sont arrivs en Australie et ont gnocid les aborignes d'Australie.

Mais les mayas et les habitants de l'le de Pque ont disparu et c'tait pas de la faute  une civilisation extrieure.




> Ainsi va la cration  contrairement aux  thories extravagantes les faux savants mcrants ...


Mais arrte de mettre ta religion partout...
C'est stupide, c'est comme si je disais "dans un livre il y a crit que cette terre appartenait  mon peuple il y a 2000 ans, alors je vais me l'accaparer aujourd'hui !".
On ne peut pas faire a !

Avant 600 il n'y avait pas de Coran, les gens devaient tre plus tranquille  cette poque ^^

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Avant 600 il n'y avait pas de Coran, les gens devaient tre plus tranquille  cette poque ^^


Non, car il y avait la bible.

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000
> Mais arrte de mettre ta religion partout...
> C'est stupide, c'est comme si je disais "dans un livre il y a crit que cette terre appartenait  mon peuple il y a 2000 ans, alors je vais me l'accaparer aujourd'hui !".


Je mets ma religion et toute religion en avant quand ce qu'elle proclame est en accord avec les faits ...
Quand la civilisation antique hellnique (l'empire romain n'en est qu'un reprsentant dcadent) est puise ,apparut d'abord le christianisme pour redonner  la Cration un nouveau souffle de vie  , 6 sicles plus tard apparut l' islam pour complter cette rgnration du moyen orient et proche orient car l'antique Perse ,l'antique  Sind (Pakistan actuel ) ,l'antique Afrique du Nord retombait dans le paganisme  ,le christianisme n'ayant pas russi  y prendre pied...

Je crois comme Lactance docteur de lglise ,mais aussi un compatriote ,n  Thagaste (souk ahras Algrie) ,matre du plus grand docteur de lglise Saint Augustin lui aussi n  Thagaste , la Providence Divine immanente ...
Lucius Caecilius Firmianus, dit Lactance, est un rhteur (orateur)   surnomm le  Cicron chrtien ...
Il assne  "car si une telle tude (sciences profanes ) rendait possible la dcouverte de la vrit ,celle-ci serait dj dcouverte. Mais puisque elle n'as pas t dcouverte quels  quaient t le temps pass e les efforts dploys  cette fin,cela prouve bien l'absence totale de sagesse d'une telle tude"...

----------


## ShigruM

> Je mets ma religion et toute religion en avant quand ce qu'elle proclame est en accord avec les faits ...
> Quand la civilisation antique hellnique (l'empire romain n'en est qu'un reprsentant dcadent) est puise ,apparut d'abord le christianisme pour redonner  la Cration un nouveau souffle de vie  , 6 sicles plus tard apparut l' islam pour complter cette rgnration du moyen orient et proche orient car l'antique Perse ,l'antique  Sind (Pakistan actuel ) ,l'antique Afrique du Nord retombait dans le paganisme  ,le christianisme n'ayant pas russi  y prendre pied...
> 
> Je crois comme Lactance docteur de lglise ,mais aussi un compatriote ,n  Thagaste (souk ahras Algrie) ,matre du plus grand docteur de lglise Saint Augustin lui aussi n  Thagaste , la Providence Divine immanente ...
> Lucius Caecilius Firmianus, dit Lactance, est un rhteur (orateur)   surnomm le  Cicron chrtien ...
> Il assne  "car si une telle tude (sciences profanes ) rendait possible la dcouverte de la vrit ,celle-ci serait dj dcouverte. Mais puisque elle n'as pas t dcouverte quels  quaient t le temps pass e les efforts dploys  cette fin,cela prouve bien l'absence totale de sagesse d'une telle tude"...


+1
je dirais mme plus de toute facon que le christianisme a fait son temps et qu'aujourd'hui li'slam tends a devenir la rfrence mondial, en france il y'a de moins en moins de chrtiens et de plus en plus de musulman par exemple et sa c'est cool

----------


## MABROUKI

> ShigruM
> je dirais mme plus de toute facon que le christianisme a fait son temps


Allons ,allons il faut pas exagrer  & prendre ses dsirs pour des ralits...!!!
Car tu en juges par la vieille Europe & lathisme de son lite  conjugu  lindiffrence religieuse plutt quathisme des  classes infrieures...
Mais en Amrique du Nord (USA & Canada) le protestantisme est plus fort que jamais dans les classes moyennes & infrieures, de mme en Australie,nouvelle Zlande et dans les 2/3 de l'Afrique ...

Aujourd'hui on assiste  un renouveau des religions en gnral & des cultures locales en raction  la mondialisation...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aujourd'hui on assiste  un renouveau des religions en gnral


Oui, c'est une consquence dplorable de la misre qui gagne du terrain et du niveau de scolarisation qui baisse. L'inculture et la misre sont le terreau fertile pour les religions. Et plus l'inculture est grande, plus les religions rtrogrades gagnent de l'ampleur. C'est pour cela que l'islam semble se propager, comme la misre sur le pauvre monde.

Les religions sont un flau en gnral.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est une consquence dplorable de la misre qui gagne du terrain et du niveau de scolarisation qui baisse.


De grands scientifiques sont croyant.
Lui je l'aime pas, mais c'est quand mme un exemple dans ce que je veux montrer :
Einstein: comment croire en Dieu quand on est scientifique?



> Lors dune confrence  Zurich en 1979, l'auteur Friedrich Drrenmatt osa dire dEinstein: Il parlait si souvent de Dieu que je le souponne presque davoir t un thologien dguis.
> 
> Le fameux physicien se sert effectivement avec complaisance du mot Dieu. Cest par exemple la phrase souvent rpte, et qui sera commente ici, Je refuse de croire en un Dieu qui joue aux ds avec le monde, ou bien Dieu est subtil, mais il nest pas malveillant.


Autre exemple : Liste de religieux chrtiens scientifiques

Bon aprs y'en a qui vont dans l'autre sens :
"Dieu n'existe pas" : Stephen Hawking tait un athe convaincu




> L'inculture et la misre sont le terreau fertile pour les religions. Et plus l'inculture est grande, plus les religions rtrogrades gagnent de l'ampleur. C'est pour cela que l'islam semble se propager, comme la misre sur le pauvre monde.


Il faudrait que je regarde le documentaire de la BBC "Science et islam" il parait qu'il est sympa.
Il y a eu des scientifiques dans l'islam galement.

Aprs c'est vrai que certains disent "dieu  cr l'univers" et l c'est n'importe quoi... ( moins qu'on dise que dieu est le big bang, auquel cas on devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord)




> Les religions sont un flau en gnral.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
La plupart des religions ne sont pas mauvaises, elles donnent une liste de ce qui est mal "ne vole pas", "n'essaie pas de baiser la femme de ton pote", "ne tue pas", etc.
En plus a rassemble les gens. (tout le village se retrouvait  l'glise le dimanche matin).

Bon aprs elles ont t manipul par des hommes qui s'en sont servi pour faire le mal (comme des guerres par exemple).
Mais souvent les religions vhicules des valeurs sympa, par exemple les valeurs du catholicisme sont le pardon et l'oublie.

Croire en Dieu, c'est dans la tte ?

----------


## Neckara

Il ne faut pas non-plus confondre les thistes avec les distes.

Ne pas oublier aussi qu' certaines poques et lieux, la libert de culte n'existait pas et que tout le monde tait croyant.

----------


## ShigruM

> Aprs c'est vrai que certains disent "dieu  cr l'univers" et l c'est n'importe quoi... ( moins qu'on dise que dieu est le big bang, auquel cas on devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord)


Mais c'est Allah qui a cre le big bang donc qui a cre l'univers.




> Car tu en juges par la vieille Europe & lathisme de son lite conjugu  lindiffrence religieuse plutt quathisme des classes infrieures...


Quand lEurope sera musulmane le reste vas suivre naturellement, c'est qu'une question de temps

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais c'est Allah qui a cre le big bang donc qui a cre l'univers.


Qui a cr Allah ?




> Quand lEurope sera musulmane le reste vas suivre naturellement, c'est qu'une question de temps


a c'est la thorie du grand remplacement, parce que des musulmans viennent en Europe et font plus d'enfants.
Il y a beaucoup de jeunes qui s'loignent de la religion.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais c'est Allah qui a cre le big bang donc qui a cre l'univers.


Foutaises, tout le monde sait que le big bang est luvre du monstre en spaghetti volant.




> Le Big Bang aurait t dclench  lorsque le Flying Spaghetti Monster est tomb du volcan de bire parce quil avait trop bu.


http://tropdublog.net/?p=1542

----------


## Ryu2000

_You seriously believe I'm descended from some kind of flightless manicotti?_

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais c'est Allah qui a cre le big bang donc qui a cre l'univers.
> 
> 
> 
> Quand lEurope sera musulmane le reste vas suivre naturellement, c'est qu'une question de temps


T'es gentil, mais si tu pouvais aller rpandre ta religion ailleurs, a serait sympa. Personnellement, la religion, je m'en bats les steaks, et j'en vis trs bien.

Bisous.

----------


## MABROUKI

> ShigruM
> Mais c'est Allah qui a cre le Big Bang donc qui a cre l'univers.


Non le  Big  Machin est n dans le cerveau en bullition d'Abdallah leuropen qui cogite en permanence ,et j'ignore ce qu'il nous rserve pour l'avenir ,mais comme Lactance je suis sceptique qu'il arrive un jour  la vrit...
La question  de l'origine (instant T) est pour moi une question futile et insense car elle relve de la problmatique de la cause "ultime et premire" pose par Aeistote il y a 2500 ans ...
Car elle npuise pas tout:qu' y avait-il avant le Big Bang ? qui tait  la manuvre parbleu ?
Bref c'est la question de la poule et de luf qui n'aura jamais de rponse ,et a permet d'occuper le cerveau d'Abdallah leuropen qui ne peut sarrter...

Allah a cre l'univers d' un coup de baguette magique comme le Dieu de la Bible en  "parlant" ,puis il cra les prophtes qui eux aussi "parlrent"  mais comme ctait des hommes qui savaient que les hommes sont oublieux des 4 vrits professs par eux ,les consignrent par crit(thora,bible ,coran ) ...
Depuis lors  nous rptons ("parlons") ce qu'ils ont dit(en "parlant")...
Conclusion : l'homme survit grce  la parlote comme dit par Esope...
C.Q.F.D

----------


## MABROUKI

> Quand lEurope sera musulmane le reste vas suivre naturellement, c'est qu'une question de temps


Quand elle sera musulmane(peut tre veux-tu dire "zarabes") ,les europens seront bronzes comme des "zarabes", porteront des turbans ,asscheront les fleuves  force d'ablutions, feront patre les chvres & dromadaires partout ce qui dforestera le continent qui deviendra dsertique  et on ne parlera plus d'Europe puisqu'elle aura cess d'exister mais d'Arabie Nouvelle de l'Ouest et les gens du Golfe piqueront une crise de jalousie ...

----------


## ShigruM

> T'es gentil, mais si tu pouvais aller rpandre ta religion ailleurs, a serait sympa. Personnellement, la religion, je m'en bats les steaks, et j'en vis trs bien.
> 
> Bisous.


tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec 1,6 milliard de personnes.

----------


## Neckara

> tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec 1,6 milliard de personnes.


Tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec 5,95 milliard de personnes.  ::whistle::

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec 1,6 milliard de personnes.


Quantit n'est pas synonyme de qualit.
Cyril Hanouna fait de l'audience ce n'est pas pour autant que c'est bien.

C'est super bizarre de vouloir imposer votre mode de vie  l'tranger. On dirait que vous tes un anti musulman qui se fait passer pour un musulman pour ternir leur image...
Si c'tait vraiment votre plan de prendre la place des europens, pourquoi le dire ?

Il existe des musulmans qui sintgrent bien en France, il y a des musulmans patriote, ils respectent la grande histoire de France.

----------


## wolinn

> Mais c'est Allah qui a cre le big bang donc qui a cre l'univers.
> 
> 
> 
> Quand lEurope sera musulmane le reste vas suivre naturellement, c'est qu'une question de temps


Intressant d'avoir accs, par l'crit,  l'univers mental d'un croyant musulman...

Ca ne doit pas faire trs longtemps que tu es en Europe pour penser cela.
Chez des populations relativement duques de pays dvelopps et assez riches, l'Islam n'a aucun pouvoir attractif, pour plusieurs raisons, et donc ne se propage pas en dehors des communauts qui l'ont importes.
Si on remonte un peu dans le pass, les espagnols ont mis presque 800 ans  rejeter les Arabes et l'Islam, et il n'est quasiment rien rest de l'Islam dans la culture populaire espagnole, comme l'a montr Fanjul dans son livre "Al-Andalus, la naissance d'un mythe". Aprs 780 ans d'occupation, l'Espagne n'est mme pas reste un peu musulmane, mme les rgions qui ont t reconquises en dernier, et les dernires communauts qui refusaient l'assimilation et la conversion au christianisme ont t expulses vers 1610 (en fait, surtout parce qu'elles pactisaient avec les Turcs et les pirates).
La Grce, conquise et occupe pendant 400 ans par les Turcs, n'est pas non plus un pays musulman.
Il est tout au plus rest quelques poches rsiduelles, dans les Balkans, mais l'Islam ne se diffuse pas  partir des ces poches.
De nos jours, je n'ai pas connaissance qu'il y ait un mouvement important de conversion  l'Islam en Europe de la part des europens "de souche", au del de quelques cas isols.
Donc cela ne pourrait se faire que par remplacement massif de population par migration, et encore, en supposant qu'il n'y ait pas de pertes, c'est  dire que tous les descendants des migrants musulmans soient aussi pratiquants, rsistent consciemment  l'assimilation, maintiennent un taux de natalit nettement suprieur aux natifs europens mme au dela de la 2me gnration, ce qui fait quelques hypothses fortes.
=> il parait peu probable que l'Europe devienne majoritairement musulmane dans le courant de ce sicle, ni mme dans le suivant, parce que des migrations massives finiraient par dclencher des ractions, d'une part, et qu'une conversion spontane et massive des natifs europens parait extrmement improbable.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec 1,6 milliard de personnes.


Je suis surtout pas d'accord avec les zozos comme toi qui viennent sur un forum d'informatique pour faire du proslytisme. 

Et franchement, a pourrait tre 1 musulman sur Terre ou 10 milliards, a serait la mme chose : je n'en ai strictement rien  carrer de vos croyances, c'est du domaine du priv, tu pourrais tre catho, protestant, pastafariste, mon avis ne bougerait pas. Alors on vite de tenter de convertir les gens. Surtout ici, o c'est clairement vou  l'chec.

Sauf si tu veux convertir un dev PHP  un langage correct, mais a c'est autre chose  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Et franchement, a pourrait tre 1 musulman sur Terre ou 10 milliards, a serait la mme chose : je n'en ai strictement rien  carrer de vos croyances, c'est du domaine du priv, tu pourrais tre catho, protestant, pastafariste, mon avis ne bougerait pas. Alors on vite de tenter de convertir les gens. Surtout ici, o c'est clairement vou  l'chec.


 
Dsol, j'ai pas rsist  ::dehors:: .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Intressant d'avoir accs, par l'crit,  l'univers mental d'un croyant musulman...


ShigruM est spcial, il n'est pas reprsentatif des musulmans, ni des algriens.




> => il parait peu probable que l'Europe devienne majoritairement musulmane dans le courant de ce sicle, ni mme dans le suivant, parce que des migrations massives finiraient par dclencher des ractions


L'immigration massive est l depuis un bail, elle s'est mme acclr.
Pendant sa campagne de 2007 Sarkozy promettait de faire baisser l'immigration et il n'a bien entendu pas tenu sa promesse.
Sarkozy fait campagne sur l'immigration

Le systme organise la guerre civile :
- on fait venir un maximum d'immigrs musulmans
- on fait en sorte qu'ils ne sintgrent pas
- on crer de l'islamophobie (amalgame entre terrorisme et islam, on invite Zemmour et Finkielkraut rgulirement dans les mdias, etc)

=====
Les europens commencent  en avoir plein le dos.
Mme les sudois commencent un peu  en avoir marre (il faut dj y aller pour nerver un sudois...).
Migrants : la Sude ferme  double tour



> La Sude a ferm ses frontires et renforc les contrles sous la pression de l'extrme droite. Un vrai bouleversement dans ce pays scandinave rput pour son ouverture.


Les allemands en ont marre galement.
L'Allemagne et les migrants



> L'Allemagne a accueilli plus de un million de migrants depuis deux ans. Aprs avoir largement ouvert ses portes au plus fort de la crise en 2015, le gouvernement d'Angela Merkel a cherch  rendre le droit d'asile moins attrayant avant de conclure un accord avec la Turquie pour restreindre l'arrive de migrants en provenance de Syrie et d'Afghanistan. La politique dicte par la chancelire a un temps fait progresser le parti populiste anti-immigration AfD


Comme disait les communistes dans les annes 80 "on a pas besoin de plus de migrants le chmage est dj bien assez lev comme a".

----------


## el_slapper

> tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec 1,6 milliard de personnes.


Combien d'hypocrites dans le tas? combien croient rellement  tout a, et combien font semblant pour acheter la paix familiale? J'ai t baptis tant tout petit, je suis donc toujours comptabilis comme catholique. Ma femme m'a train pendant 7 ans  une glise vanglique u pendant 7 ans j'ai fait semblant. donc, bien qu'athe, pendant 7 ans, j'ai t  la fois comptabilis comme catholique et comme vanglique pratiquant. Ca fait dj 2 croyants de trop dans les stats. Bon, je suis retomb  un seul lment de trop. Mais on en est l. Une bonne partie des croyants comptabiliss - quelle que soit la religion - ne sont pas de vrais croyants, juste des gens qui achtent la paix dans leur famille par une apparence de religiosit, voire se protgent de reprsailles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ShigruM est spcial, il n'est pas reprsentatif des musulmans, ni des algriens.


Qu'est-ce que tu en sais ? Tu lis dans les penses des gens ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est-ce que tu en sais ?


Ben il tient souvent des propos problmatiques que j'avais jamais entendu avant.
Le gars veut imposer sont mode de vie en France...
Quelque part il veut que les musulmans dtruisent l'Europe.

Il donne une mauvaise image des musulmans.

----------


## Rayek

> Ben il tient souvent des propos problmatiques que j'avais jamais entendu avant.
> Le gars veut imposer sont mode de vie en France...
> Quelque part il veut que les franais musulmans quittent dtruisent l'Europe.
> 
> Il donne une mauvaise image des franais musulmans.


Dsol on est pas vendredi, mais c'tait trop tentant.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben il tient souvent des propos problmatiques que j'avais jamais entendu avant.
> Le gars veut imposer sont mode de vie en France...
> Quelque part il veut que les musulmans dtruisent l'Europe.
> 
> Il donne une mauvaise image des musulmans.


D'accord pour ce qu'il dit. Mais, comment sais-tu que les autres musulmans ne pensent pas comme lui. 
Peut-tre que lui dit tout haut ce que pensent tous les musulmans. 
Comment sais-tu ce que pensent les musulmans ? Et dj, est-ce que tous les musulmans pensent de la mme manire ?
Est-ce qu'il y a une uniformit de pense chez les musulmans ? 

Donc, dire que "les musulmans" ne pensent pas comme lui, c'est idiot.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dsol


Non mais a marche pas, parce que je ne suis pas dans un pays tranger, quand un franais dit n'importe quoi  d'autres franais, a ne crer pas de racisme anti-franais chez les franais.
Alors que l il y a quelqu'un qui arrive, qui dit qu'il est algrien, qu'il est musulman et qu'il aimerait bien que les musulmans prennent le pouvoir en Europe.
Il y a des gens qui peuvent s'imaginer que beaucoup de musulmans en Europe pensent comme lui. (alors que la majorit des musulmans acceptent les rgles de leur pays daccueil et qui ne font pas chier, bon il y a en a d'autres qui disent "on veut des piscines et des bars rservs aux hommes"... mais ils sont trs minoritaire)

Et en plus je ne veux pas que la France quitte l'Europe, je veux que la France quitte l'Union Europenne (ou mieux : que les membres se mettent tous d'accord pour dtruire l'UE et aller de l'avant).
La majorit des franais sont extrmement pro UE, c'est chiant...
L'euro-scepticisme se dveloppe beaucoup plus vite dans les autres pays.

Quoi qu'on ne sait pas :
Pour Macron, la France aurait "probablement" vot pour une sortie de l'UE en cas de vote sur le "Frexit"



> La France connatra-t-elle un jour le Frexit? Pour Emmanuel Macron, l'hypothse n'est pas si improbable. Interrog par la BBC jeudi dans le cadre d'un sommet franco-britannique, le prsident franais a reconnu qu'en cas de vote pour ou contre la sortie de l'Union europenne, *la France aurait "probablement, dans un contexte similaire", vot pour la sortie, comme l'a fait la Grande-Bretagne en juin 2016.*





> Peut-tre que lui dit tout haut ce que pensent tous les musulmans.


Je sais que ce n'est pas le cas.
J'ai ctoy plein de musulmans (et de musulmanes ^^) et ils respectent l'histoire de France et la culture Franaise.
Ils ne veulent pas imposer la charia...

Les musulmans qui veulent prendre le contrle de l'Europe sont ultra minoritaire.
Cela dit, il a trop d'immigrs absolument pas intgr, plus on accueillera de migrants, plus le risque sera grand.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et en plus je ne veux pas que la *France quitte l'Europe*, je veux que la France quitte l'Union Europenne


 ::ptdr::  Et comment la France quitterait l'Europe ?  ::ptdr:: 
Y a un mec qui viendrait avec un couteau et qui dcouperait la France pour en faire une le ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 




> Je sais que ce n'est pas le cas.
> J'ai ctoy plein de musulmans (et de musulmanes ^^) et ils respectent l'histoire de France et la culture Franaise.
> Ils ne veulent pas imposer la charia...


Des gens ont ctoy des pdophiles, des assassins, des meurtriers en srie, ... et pensaient que c'tait des personnes respectables (et a l'tait dans la vie courante). 
Donc, ce n'est pas parce que tu as ctoy plein de musulmans qui t'ont parus sympas, que c'tait vraiment le cas. Et, comme, ce n'est pas parce que les quelques musulmans que tu as ctoy pensaient de cette manire que la majorit des musulmans pensent de la mme manire.




> Les musulmans qui veulent prendre le contrle de l'Europe sont ultra minoritaire.


L, encore. Tu n'en sais strictement rien.

C'est peut-tre le cas, peut-tre pas. Il y a les dclarations, les intentions et les actes. Tu le dis souvent. Les politiques promettent mais ne font pas ce qu'ils promettent. Ce n'est pas propre aux politiques. Beaucoup de gens sont dans ce mme schma. A une chelle diffrente, certes, mais a n'empche pas que a existe. Toi mme, j'imagine qu'il t'arrive de dire des choses alors que tu ne les pensent pas ou pas entirement. Parce que tu ne veux pas blesser ou froisser une personne, o parce que tes propos risques de te faire perdre quelques choses. 

J'espre sincrement que la trs grande majorit des musulmans ne mettent pas les lois coraniques au-dessus des lois de la Rpublique. Mais, j'avoue n'en avoir aucune ide.

----------


## David_g

> Ben il tient souvent des propos problmatiques que j'avais jamais entendu avant.
> Le gars veut imposer sont mode de vie en France...
> Quelque part il veut que les musulmans dtruisent l'Europe.
> 
> Il donne une mauvaise image des musulmans.


Oh bah tu sais si on doit comptabiliser les propos problmatiques..  ::whistle::  ::whistle::

----------


## BenoitM

> J'espre sincrement que la trs grande majorit des musulmans ne mettent pas les lois coraniques au-dessus des lois de la Rpublique. Mais, j'avoue n'en avoir aucune ide.


Ah bon tu n'as pas vu tous les rassemblement de musulmans chaque semaine?
Ah bon tu n'as pas vu le parti islam soutenu par 7,5 % de la population franaise?

----------


## halaster08

> Ah bon tu n'as pas vu tous les rassemblement de musulmans chaque semaine?


Quel est le rapport avec le fait qu'ils placent les lois du coran au dessus de celles de la rpublique ?
Les chrtiens, juifs, autres religions se ressemblent aussi toutes les semaines, non ?




> Ah bon tu n'as pas vu le parti islam soutenu par 7,5 % de la population franaise?


Jamais entendu parler de ce parti, une source pour ces chiffres ?

edit: pardon mais l'ironie n'tait pas claire du tout
Ayant dj entendu ce genre d'argument de la part de gens qui le pensaient vraiment, j'ai cru que toi aussi.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quel est le rapport avec le fait qu'ils placent les lois du coran au dessus de celles de la rpublique ?
> Les chrtiens, juifs, autres religions se ressemblent aussi toutes les semaines, non ?
> 
> Jamais entendu parler de ce parti, une source pour ces chiffres ?


Euh c'tait de l'ironie  :;): 

Les manifestants ca faisait rfrence aux gilets jaunes. Je parlais pas de la messe/prire  mais de gens qui s'organisent pour montrer leurs revendications dans la rue.

Tu n'as jamais entendu parler de ce parti parce qu'il n'existe pas...
(En Belgique on a le parti Islam, (on a aussi des partis chrtiens), qui fait 3% dans 3 communes mais 0.15% au niveau nationale))
Pour les chiffre de 7.5% c'est d'aprs Wiki. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nombre...earch_Center-1

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oh bah tu sais si on doit comptabiliser les propos problmatiques..


Non mais comme je l'ai dj expliqu, moi a ne compte pas, parce que personne peut considrer que je reprsente le point de vue des franais, vu que a se voit que mes opinions sont minoritaires.
Alors qu'ici il n'y a pas de franais musulman qui vient pour prciser que ShigruM dit des sottises.




> Et comment la France quitterait l'Europe ?


J'en sais rien, demande  Rayek...




> Des gens ont ctoy des pdophiles, des assassins, des meurtriers en srie, ... et pensaient que c'tait des personnes respectables (et a l'tait dans la vie courante).


Non mais l c'est une religion, donc ce n'est pas comparable. (ce n'est pas un individu)
Le truc qu'il faut bien comprendre c'est qu'il y a autant d'islams qu'il y a de musulmans, il n'y a pas de clerg, donc selon l'imam que tu vas voir a change un peu, et il y a des musulmans qui ne vont jamais  la mosque.
Les musulmans ne forme pas un groupe qui sont d'accord sur tout.

Si vous voulez que l'islam ne pose pas de problme en France, la premire chose  faire c'est de limiter fortement l'immigration lgale (il ne faut laisser entrer que ceux qui aiment sincrement la nation daccueil), faire le maximum pour diminuer l'immigration clandestine, ensuite il faut faire en sorte que les musulmans sintgrent et respectent la France et son histoire (il faut que le roman national rendent tout le monde fier d'tre franais, car c'est une nation qui a une grande histoire et c'est important d'aimer son pays, sinon cassez-vous !).
Ce qui pose problme c'est les quartiers o il y a majoritairement des trangers, il n'y a pas de travail, pas de loisir, donc ils ne vivent pas  la franaise.

Quand les femmes deviennent indsirables dans les lieux publics



> Ces terrasses de caf et ces rues qui ont un point commun : les femmes semblent effaces. Dans certains quartiers populaires, les hommes occupent les lieux publics et les femmes subissent. France 2 a suivi deux militantes de La Brigade des mres dans une banlieue de la rgion parisienne. Nadia Remadna et Aziza Sayah se battent pour la libert des femmes dans ces quartiers. Pour dmontrer la raction des hommes, elles les filment en camra cache.
> 
> Dans ce bar, il n'y a que des hommes peu accueillants. Le patron n'a pas envie de discuter et d'autres hommes sont choqus de voir ces femmes. *"Dans ce caf, il ny a pas de mixit", assure schement un homme. Aller dans un bar, ici  Sevran (Seine-Saint-Denis), c'est braver un interdit pour une femme. Pourquoi les hommes rejettent-ils les femmes ? C'est un problme de tradition, de culture, mais aussi de religion, selon ces militantes.*


Aujourd'hui ce qui fait chier c'est qu'on accueille des migrants parce qu'on considre que ce sont des rfugis syriens, alors que beaucoup sont des afghans, des rythrens, des soudanais, etc. (et si on avait pas aid les "rebelles" en Syrie le pays n'aurait pas t en guerre civile si longtemps, heureusement la Syrie a gagn et les terroristes ont perdu. Si Sarkozy n'avait pas fait assassiner Kadhafi il y aurait moins de terrorisme et de migrations vers l'Europe).

Bon aprs laccueille des "rfugis" a vient de l'UE.
Le refus de quotas de rfugis dans lUE est  inacceptable  pour Bruxelles



> *La solidarit europenne sur la rpartition des migrants est une ligne rouge de la Commission europenne*, affirme Dimitris Avramopoulos jeudi  la veille dune runion europenne sur la rforme de lasile. Il appelle  adopter urgemment une nouvelle version du rglement de Dublin organisant les conditions de lasile dans lUnion europenne.


L'UE devrait dfendre les nations membres au lieu d'essayer de les dtruire. (le temps passer  critiquer le danger de l'islam en Europe c'est du temps qui n'est pas utilis pour critiquer l'UE, c'est une sorte de diversion, on crer de la division pour que les gens ne voient pas le vraie problme. Laccueil des migrants c'est compltement "*Diviser pour mieux rgner*").

====
Bref, je ne pense pas qu'une grosse partie des musulmans a le projet de conqurir l'Europe en secret.

----------


## Neckara

> Tu n'as jamais entendu parler de ce parti parce qu'il n'existe pas...


Et moi qui ai pass du temps  rechercher, sans succs, les chiffres.  ::?: 

Sinon, je suis tomb sur cela au cours de mes recherches: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parti_...mans_de_France


Je suis aussi tomb sur 2-3 articles de presses:



> Le dernier groupe, que l'Ifop value  28%, runit des croyants qui ont _"adopt un systme de valeurs clairement oppos aux valeurs de la Rpublique"_, s'affirmant _"en marge de la socit"_. Les jeunes, les moins insrs dans l'emploi et les convertis sont les plus disposs  adhrer  ce modle, jusqu' 50%.





> Une crasante majorit des musulmans interrogs - aux trois quarts de  nationalit franaise - ne refusent pas la mixit, acceptant de se faire  soigner par un mdecin (92,5%) [i.e. 7,5% n'acceptent pas] ou de serrer la main d'une personne  (88%) [i.e. 12% n'acceptent pas] du sexe oppos.





> Quelque 37% des personnes de culture musulmane considrent que les  jeunes filles devraient pouvoir porter le voile au collge et au lyce  et 24% sont favorables au port du niqab.


https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...d_1830691.html




> [] 29% estiment que la loi  islamique, la charia, est plus importante que la loi de la Rpublique.





> 25% des hommes et 44% des femmes refusent de se rendre dans une piscine  mixte ; 23% des hommes et 41% des femmes refusent de faire la bise  une  femme/un homme. On apprend galement que 60% des musulmans estiment que  les filles devraient avoir le droit de porter le voile au collge et au  lyce





> Ils dcoupent les orthodoxes en deux catgories: les fiers de leur  religion ou islamic pride et les ultras, qui comptent  respectivement pour 25% et 28%, soit 53%.


http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politique...culturelle.php




> 21% sont daccord avec le fait que la femme doit tre  soumise  son mari


https://ripostelaique.com/L-islam-de...esintegre.html

Note: Je cite les chiffres les plus "drangeant", vous trouverez des chiffres plus rassurant dans mes sources.
C'est une recherche trs rapide, il faudrait retrouver l'tude/les tudes d'origine(s), vrifier sa mthodologie, etc.

----------


## David_g

> Si vous voulez que l'islam ne pose pas de problme en France, la premire chose  faire c'est de limiter fortement l'immigration lgale (il ne faut laisser entrer que ceux qui aiment sincrement la nation daccueil), faire le maximum pour diminuer l'immigration clandestine, ensuite il faut faire en sorte que les musulmans sintgrent et respectent la France et son histoire (il faut que le roman national rendent tout le monde fier d'tre franais, car c'est une nation qui a une grande histoire et c'est important d'aimer son pays, sinon cassez-vous !).
> 
> Aujourd'hui ce qui fait chier c'est qu'on accueille des migrants parce qu'on considre que ce sont des rfugis syriens, alors que beaucoup sont des afghans, des rythrens, des soudanais, etc. (et si on avait pas aid les "rebelles" en Syrie le pays n'aurait pas t en guerre civile si longtemps, heureusement la Syrie a gagn et les terroristes ont perdu. Si Sarkozy n'avait pas fait assassiner Kadhafi il y aurait moins de terrorisme et de migrations vers l'Europe).


Tu vois c'est exactement pour cela que pour ma part je prfre que les lus soient pas tirs au sort au hasard dans la population. Je fais confiance  la loi de Murphy pour que cela merdoie dans les grandes largeurs.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'accord pour ce qu'il dit. Mais, comment sais-tu que les autres musulmans ne pensent pas comme lui. 
> Peut-tre que lui dit tout haut ce que pensent tous les musulmans. 
> Comment sais-tu ce que pensent les musulmans ? Et dj, est-ce que tous les musulmans pensent de la mme manire ?
> Est-ce qu'il y a une uniformit de pense chez les musulmans ? 
> 
> *Donc, dire que "les musulmans" ne pensent pas comme lui, c'est idiot.*


Tout comme dire que ce que ShigruM raconte, c'est la volont des musulmans hein...  ::aie:: 

Enfin perso, jamais crois un musulman avec son discours, donc avec le gros chantillon que moi je connais qui n'est pas reprsentatif de tous les musulmans, il est suffisamment reprsentatif pour dire que ShigruM raconte n'importe quoi si il pense qu'il est lui-mme reprsentatif de la volont de tous les musulmans.  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu vois c'est exactement pour cela que pour ma part je prfre que les lus soient pas tirs au sort au hasard dans la population.


Tu ne comprends pas comment fonctionne le tirage au sort.
Ceux qui sont tir aux sorts sont extrmement surveill par le peuple, si ils essaient de prendre des dcisions trop mauvaises pour le pays ils vont se faire bloquer et virer extrmement rapidement.
C'est pas "j'ai t tir au sort, maintenant je suis le leader suprme et j'impose ce que je veux". (et de toute faon pour tre lu il faut tre franais, est-ce qu'on donne la nationalit franaise aux afghans qui se font passer pour des rfugis syrien ?)

Par exemple si on tirait aux sorts des politiciens et qu'ils proposaient de privatiser l'Aroport de Paris, le peuple les en empcherait. (parce que la majorit des franais serait contre cette privatisation)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tout comme dire que ce que ShigruM raconte, c'est la volont des musulmans hein... 
> 
> Enfin perso, jamais crois un musulman avec son discours, donc avec le gros chantillon que moi je connais qui n'est pas reprsentatif de tous les musulmans, il est suffisamment reprsentatif pour dire que ShigruM raconte n'importe quoi si il pense qu'il est lui-mme reprsentatif de la volont de tous les musulmans.


Tout  fait d'accord. Et, comme je le dis souvent : "La connerie n'a ni race, ni religion, ni couleur de peau, elle est partout prsente en proportions assez gales"

----------


## Ecthelion2

> (il faut que le roman national rendent tout le monde fier d'tre franais, car c'est une nation qui a une grande histoire et c'est important d'aimer son pays, sinon cassez-vous !).


Donc il faut tre fier de notre Histoire (crite par les vainqueurs et donc loin d'tre vraie et fiable), et aimer notre pays (que tu passes ton temps  critiquer) sinon il faut se casser ? 

On le fait quand ton pot de dpart ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

J'aime la grande France, ces dernires dcennies c'est pas top, mais si on se dbarrasse des mdias, des politiciens et des banquiers, on pourra refaire quelque chose de bien.
Il n'y a pas si longtemps il y a eu des grands moments, comme quand Charles de Gaulle est all rechercher l'or de la France aux USA parce qu'il avait compris que le dollar allait perdre normment de valeur, ou quand Chirac a refus d'intervenir en Irak et que la France a rayonn  l'internationale.
a a disparu mais avant il y avait un truc super rput c'tait "la diplomatie franaise" c'tait respect  l'internationale.

Il y a mme Yasser Arafat qui a parl franais en dclarant la charte de lOLP caduque.
Le Franais tait la langue internationale il n'y a pas si longtemps.

En ce moment il y a des rseaux qui parasites la France, mais un jour le peuple se rveillera et la France retrouvera sa grandeur.

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU000
> J'aime la grande France, ces dernires dcennies c'est pas top, mais si on se dbarrasse des mdias, des politiciens et des banquiers, on pourra refaire quelque chose de bien.
> Il n'y a pas si longtemps il y a eu des grands moments, comme quand Charles de Gaulle est all rechercher l'or de la France aux USA


Tu as raison perfectly d'aimer ce qui est admirable dans la France....
Mais n'oublie jamais  ces paroles pleines de vrit prononces par  un Francais de Metropole ,pas un infect colon maltais  Pierre Jansen le porteur de valise des algriens pendant notre guerre de libration "la France a 2 visages :un qui reprsent son honneur et un autre son dshonneur "...
Et assure-toi  avant de parler  quel visage tu parles ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000
> a a disparu mais avant il y avait un truc super rput c'tait "la diplomatie franaise" c'tait respect  l'internationale.


La diplomate franaise tait la "diplomatie franaise" parce qu'au Quai d'Orsay il n' y avait pas de haut fonctionnaire qui ne portt un nom avec Particule de Noblesse...  
Ambassadeurs & pour certains devenus ministres sont :Couve de Murville ,Louis de Guiringaud, Herv de Charette, Dominique de Villepin...

On ne peut prtendre  tre diplomate qu'en vertu de son ducation c..d de sa naissance mme dans les pays du tiers-monde et mme en Ex-URSS car tre ambassadeur est un art et non une science...
Las quand des Lvy ,des Kouchners  y pntrrent elle sombra ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Deux avocats accusent lUE de crimes contre lhumanit envers les migrants de Libye



> Pour Omer Shatz, membre du Global Legal Action Network (GLAN  Rseau mondial daction juridique), une ONG qui a dj engag plusieurs procdures au nom des victimes de la politique migratoire de lUE, et Juan Branco, avocat et polmiste, et ancien assistant du premier procureur de la CPI, la politique migratoire de lUnion europenne  *a ignor le sort des migrants en dtresse en mer, afin de dissuader les personnes se trouvant dans une situation similaire de rechercher un refuge sr en Europe* . Depuis 2016, lUE aurait, en outre, *par son soutien aux garde-ctes libyens*,  orchestr, directement et indirectement, linterception et la dtention des 40 000 personnes qui avaient russi  chapper  lenfer que la Libye tait devenue pour elles .


Le problme ce n'est pas l'UE le problme ce sont les passeurs !
Il est interdit de venir clandestinement dans un pays.

Cela dit si Sarkozy n'avait pas fait assassiner Kadhafi ce ne serait pas l'enfer en Libye...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le problme ce n'est pas l'UE


Oh la vache, premire fois que sur un sujet quelconque, tu ne fous pas tout sur le dos de l'UE, a va pleuvoir de la m*rde !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais enfin bon il y a quand mme eu des quotas daccueil de migrant  respecter...
Migrants : les pays europens respectent-ils les quotas dcids il y a trois ans?



> Pour le prsident du Conseil italien Giuseppe Conte, il est hors de question "d'accepter des leons hypocrites de pays ayant prfr dtourner la tte en matire dimmigration". Une rfrence ici aux engagements de la France concernant l'accueil de migrants et  *sa participation aux quotas migratoires imposs par l'Union europenne*. Qu'en est-il des promesses franaises  ce sujet?


Je me mfie de Juan Branco, c'est un gars qui tait dans les rseaux de Richard Descoings...

----------


## Ryu2000

"La solution quils ont trouve, cest soit laisser les migrants se dbrouiller, soit les transfrer" : en Sicile, la fermeture du centre de Mineo inquite les associations



> L'ancien plus grand centre daccueil pour demandeurs dasile en Europe, le centre de Mineo en Sicile, ferme ses portes. Le ministre de l'Intrieur, Matteo Salvini s'y rend en visite, mardi.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour Ryu2000

J'ai aim l'intervention sir FranceInfo du nouveau porteparole RN 

Prie de donner son avis sur la "passeuse-grie"  allemande qui a fourgu 42 migrants libyens(noirs)   Mr  Salvini  il a ete clair & consquent "pourquoi ne les a-t-elle pas renvoy en Libye car  ces gens ont atterri en Libye de leur propre volont ,ce pays etant considr par eux comme un pays sur"...
Ce  que je ne comprends dans la logique UE ,c'est pourquoi on ne peut   contraindre l' "passeuse-grie" a faire route vers Hambourg avec sa cargaison d' "epices' ,car en tant qu'allemande elle engage la responsabilit de son pays,  moins que l'UE soit une passoire ou se diluent les responsabilits....

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai aim l'intervention sir FranceInfo du nouveau porteparole RN


Est-ce que tu as un lien ? Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.




> faire route vers Hambourg


Gnralement pour faire passer des clandestins de Libye  l'Italie tu passes par la mer mditerrane et je ne crois pas qu'elle touche l'Allemagne...
Je ne sais pas qui c'est cette passeuse dont tu parles, mais elle doit tre dans un dlire "un pays est un htel", il n'y a pas de frontire et toutes ces conneries.
Une fois en Italie les clandestins peuvent aller en Allemagne, souvent ils vont  Calais pour essayer de rejoindre l'Angleterre.

----------


## David_g

> Ce  que je ne comprends dans la logique UE ,c'est pourquoi on ne peut   contraindre l' "passeuse-grie" a faire route vers Hambourg avec sa cargaison d' "epices' ,car en tant qu'allemande elle engage la responsabilit de son pays,  moins que l'UE soit une passoire ou se diluent les responsabilits....


Parce qu'il y a quelque chose qui s'appelle la gographie. Oui je sais, c'est malheureusement ennuyeux mais Hambourg ne donne pas sur la mditerrane (ni mme sur une mer/ocan en fait).

----------


## MABROUKI

> David_g
> Oui je sais, c'est malheureusement ennuyeux mais Hambourg ne donne pas sur la mditerrane (ni mme sur une mer/ocan en fait).


wiki
"Situe au nord du pays, prs de l'embouchure de l'Elbe et  proximit de la mer du Nord, Hambourg est la deuxime plus grande ville d'Allemagne (aprs Berlin) et le _premier port du pays_. Elle est galement _le deuxime port d'Europe_ quant au volume de marchandises changes, derrire Rotterdam."
Le seewatch est navire parti de hambourg...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> 
> Est-ce que tu as un lien ? Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Ryu2000

Matteo Salvini fait monter la pression avant une runion sur les migrants  Paris lundi



> - a suffit. Dans un courrier adress  Christophe Castaner sur le ton de la mise en garde, le ministre italien de lintrieur, Matteo Salvini, estime que *la France et lAllemagne ne peuvent dcider seules des politiques migratoires en ignorant les demandes des pays les plus exposs comme lItalie et Malte.*
> 
> Les choix faits seulement  Paris et  Berlin, a suffit. *LItalie nest plus dispose  accepter tous les immigrants qui arrivent en Europe*, a crit ce dimanche 21 juillet Matteo Salvini, dans un message sur Facebook qui accompagne le courrier adress  son homologue franais.


Il y a galement la Grce qui prend cher :
Grce : quatre ans aprs la crise migratoire, le  fardeau  reste lourd pour Lesbos

----------


## el_slapper

> Parce qu'il y a quelque chose qui s'appelle la gographie. Oui je sais, c'est malheureusement ennuyeux mais Hambourg ne donne pas sur la mditerrane (ni mme sur une mer/ocan en fait).


Pour complter l'excellent rponse de Mabrouki  ce sujet : l'Elbe est fort large  cet endroit, ce qui permet aux plus gros porte-containers de se faufiler vers un port parmi les plus vieux du monde.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_de_Hambourg

Devise du port : _Tor zur Welt_ (Entre sur le monde) - difficille de faire plus explicite quand  la vocation de l'ensemble. Alors oui, il faut passer par Gibraltar, m'enfin on est pas en guerre, les anglais ne vont pas faire blocus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour complter l'excellent rponse de Mabrouki  ce sujet : l'Elbe est fort large  cet endroit, ce qui permet aux plus gros porte-containers de se faufiler vers un port parmi les plus vieux du monde.
> 
> Devise du port : _Tor zur Welt_ (Entre sur le monde) - difficille de faire plus explicite quand  la vocation de l'ensemble. Alors oui, il faut passer par Gibraltar, m'enfin on est pas en guerre, les anglais ne vont pas faire blocus.


Ce que, ni toi, ni Mabrouki ne semblez prendre en compte, c'est l'urgence mdicale et sanitaire des rfugis rcuprs. Les bateaux qui s'occupent de rcuprer les rfugis non pas la place pour accueillir dcemment ces rfugis, et ils ne sont pas quips pour de longs trajets avec des passagers malades. Donc, il faut aller vite, pour cela il faut aller au plus proche, et donc, gographiquement, c'est l'Italie, Malte ou la Grce.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les bateaux qui s'occupent de rcuprer les rfugis non pas la place pour accueillir dcemment ces rfugis


Il faut mettre les passeurs en prison, c'est horrible ce qu'ils font subir aux migrants ! C'est inhumain et totalement illgal.

----------


## Neckara

> Ce que, ni toi, ni Mabrouki ne semblez prendre en compte, c'est l'urgence mdicale et sanitaire des rfugis rcuprs. Les bateaux qui s'occupent de rcuprer les rfugis non pas la place pour accueillir dcemment ces rfugis, et ils ne sont pas quips pour de longs trajets avec des passagers malades. Donc, il faut aller vite, pour cela il faut aller au plus proche, et donc, gographiquement, c'est l'Italie, Malte ou la Grce.


Et c'est comme cela qu'on se rcupre des bteau de migrant qui coulent ds qu'ils voient un bateau d'ONG ou de secours  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a trop de migrants en Grce, c'est grave :
Grce : hausse de 30% du flux des migrants
Dans le nord de la Grce, un camp de migrants "pire" que Lesbos



> "Nous avons quitt Moria en esprant quelque chose de mieux et, finalement, c'est pire". Sazan, un Afghan de 20 ans, vient d'tre transfr, avec mille compatriotes, de l'le grecque de Lesbos sature vers le camp de Nea Kavala, dans le nord de la Grce.
> 
> Aprs six mois dans "l'enfer" de Moria sur l'le de Lesbos, Sazan se sent dsempar  son arrive  Nea Kavala, o il constate "la difficult d'accs  l'eau courante et  l'lectricit".


Au final l'Afghanistan c'est pas si mal que a...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> "Nous avons quitt *la Moria* en esprant quelque chose de mieux et, finalement, c'est pire". Grishnak, serviteur orc de Sauron de 20 ans, vient d'tre transfr, avec mille compatriotes, des profondeurs de la mine naine sature vers le camp de Dol Guldur, au sud-ouest de la fort de Mirkwood.


Dsol, c'tait trop tentant, et c'est Trolldi.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


 ::ptdr::  ::applo::

----------


## tanaka59

> Ce que, ni toi, ni Mabrouki ne semblez prendre en compte, c'est l'urgence mdicale et sanitaire des rfugis rcuprs. Les bateaux qui s'occupent de rcuprer les rfugis non pas la place pour accueillir dcemment ces rfugis, et ils ne sont pas quips pour de longs trajets avec des passagers malades. Donc, il faut aller vite, pour cela il faut aller au plus proche, et donc, gographiquement, c'est l'Italie, Malte ou la Grce.


L'Italie, Malte ou la Grce comme la France et la Belgique (et j'en passe des pays) ne sont pas en mesure d'accueillir toute la mesure du monde ... 

Dans 10 , 15 ou 20 ans quand les dpenses sociales auront explos et qu'ont ne pourra plus financer les retraites ou aider les citoyens europens moyens via systme de protection social existant ... On ne va pas pouvoir faire couler le robinet des taxes encore et toujours juste pour de lassistanat ... Car les citoyens lambda n'auront pas les capacits financires de supporter des taxes toujours plus importantes avec des salaires qui ne suivent pas ...

Donc les bateaux de migrant c'est retour  l'envoyeur . 

C'est pas chez nous qu'on doit aider les migrants , c'est de chez eux comment faire pour qu'ils ne partent pas plutt . 

Charge  l'UE , USA , pays d'Asie/Ocanie riches (Japon, Core, Australie, Taiwan, Nouvelles Zlande) et au pays suiveurs (Russie, Chine, Brsil, Mexique, Inde, Afrique du Sud , Amrique Latine) d'arriver  mettre en place une coopration et non un simple assistanat ou l'on dpouille et dpece ces pays pauvres ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> tanaka59
> Donc les bateaux de migrant c'est retour  l'envoyeur .
> 
> C'est pas chez nous qu'on doit aider les migrants , c'est de chez eux comment faire pour qu'ils ne partent pas plutt .


depuis 59 ans c..d les indpendances ,plus exactement 1960,les pays riches ,n'ont rien fait dans le domaine conomique pour aider les pays pauvres  amliorer leur situation sinon des discours grandiloquents... lgard de leur opnion publique pour se disculper...
Certains pays pauvres abandonns  eux memes ont mme rgress en Afrique & les rares infrastructures publiques se sont dlabrs : routes,chemins de fer, coles ,hpitaux etc...
Cela est du en general  une mauvaise gouvernance avre ,encourage par les pays riches,car elle leur profite...
 Ce qui a r fait durant ces 60 annes est donc absolument le contraire de ce que tu dfends...
Pis les ventes d'armes aux pays pauvres se sont accrus, les transferts de capiraux des pays pauvres vers les pays riches galement....
Exemple ; les pays d'afrique francophones & anglophones sont aujourd'hui sous administrs au point que les africains ne sont plus inscrits  ltat civil,n'ont pas de carte d'identit ni  garde champtre(police est un mot fort),ni coles ni centres de soins...et savent vaguement qu'ils appartiennent  tel pays...
Meme dans les grandes villes ,il y a une "urbanisation" galopante et un surpeuplement avec des "bidons-villes" dont la population dpasse largement celle qui peut etre accueillie dcemment...
Ces populations sont abandonnes  elles-mmes,  et ce sont ces populations qui migrent fuyant la misre qui les pourchasse...
LAfrique aujourd'hui est plus sous administre  que du temps de la colonisation ou pour se dplacer d' un "cercle" (circonscription administrative coloniale)  un autre il fallait un laissez passer de l'administrateur.
Il en est de meme des colonues dAsie pauvres : inde,bengladeh,pakistan, afghanistan, saoudie,Irak ,Syrie,Egypte ,vietnam,cambofge ,indonesie etc...
Les gouvernants dans ces pays fournissent des statisques truques  l'ONU ,et meme la population exacte n'est pas connue...

----------


## tanaka59

> depuis 59 ans c..d les indpendances ,plus exactement 1960,les pays riches ,n'ont rien fait dans le domaine conomique pour aider les pays pauvres  amliorer leur situation sinon des discours grandiloquents... lgard de leur opnion publique pour se disculper...
> Certains pays pauvres abandonns  eux memes ont mme rgress en Afrique & les rares infrastructures publiques se sont dlabrs : routes,chemins de fer, coles ,hpitaux etc...
> Cela est du en general  une mauvaise gouvernance avre ,encourage par les pays riches,car elle leur profite...
>  Ce qui a r fait durant ces 60 annes est donc absolument le contraire de ce que tu dfends...
> Pis les ventes d'armes aux pays pauvres se sont accrus, les transferts de capiraux des pays pauvres vers les pays riches galement....
> Exemple ; les pays d'afrique francophones & anglophones sont aujourd'hui sous administrs au point que les africains ne sont plus inscrits  ltat civil,n'ont pas de carte d'identit ni  garde champtre(police est un mot fort),ni coles ni centres de soins...et savent vaguement qu'ils appartiennent  tel pays...
> Meme dans les grandes villes ,il y a une "urbanisation" galopante et un surpeuplement avec des "bidons-villes" dont la population dpasse largement celle qui peut etre accueillie dcemment...
> Ces populations sont abandonnes  elles-mmes,  et ce sont ces populations qui migrent fuyant la misre qui les pourchasse...
> LAfrique aujourd'hui est plus sous administre  que du temps de la colonisation ou pour se dplacer d' un "cercle" (circonscription administrative coloniale)  un autre il fallait un laissez passer de l'administrateur.
> ...


Je me permettrais mme d'ajouter que l'euro indexe de facto le franc CFA ... C'est comme ci l'euro tait index sur le dollars ... En somme le 2me espace conomique mondiale avec monnaie commune est administr par l'Europe ... C'est une hrsie sans non !

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'Italie, Malte ou la Grce comme la France et la Belgique (et j'en passe des pays) ne sont pas en mesure d'accueillir toute la mesure du monde ...


Ouais on ne pourrait pas accueillir tout le monde.
La population de lAfrique devrait doubler dici  2050



> Comptant 1,2 milliard dhabitants en 2017, le continent devrait avoisiner les 2,5 milliards en 2050. Sa population  pourrait quadrupler pour atteindre 4,4 milliards en 2100, ceci, malgr le sida . Alors quun homme sur six vit aujourdhui en Afrique, plus dun sur trois y vivrait dans un sicle.


On n'a pas les moyens d'aider autant de personnes.




> Dans 10 , 15 ou 20 ans quand les dpenses sociales auront explos et qu'ont ne pourra plus financer les retraites ou aider les citoyens europens moyens via systme de protection social existant ...


Mme sans accueillir de migrant a va arriver... L'conomie est en train de seffondrer.




> Car les citoyens lambda n'auront pas les capacits financires de supporter des taxes toujours plus importantes avec des salaires qui ne suivent pas ...


Quand le ratio retraits/actifs est trs faible a va, mais si il approche de de 1 a devient trop lourd pour les actifs.
L malheureusement il y a de plus en plus de gens qui ne travaillent pas.




> arriver  mettre en place une coopration et non un simple assistanat ou l'on dpouille et dpece ces pays pauvres ...


On aide jamais les peuples, gnralement les interventions sont ngatives, par exemple quand Kadhafi s'est fait assassiner ou quand on a aid ceux qui voulaient renverser la Syrie...
Quand les USA font une guerre pour "instaurer la dmocratie" en ralit ils viennent prendre des ressources.




> Je me permettrais mme d'ajouter que l'euro indexe de facto le franc CFA ...


Il y a des africains qui ont un projet :
 En Afrique, les cryptomonnaies vont donner un coup de fouet au processus dintgration montaire 
Peut-tre que le *Zynecoin* sera intressant dans le futur.

Il y a des gens qui luttent contre le franc CFA :
Qui est Kmi Sba, le pourfendeur du franc CFA ?



> Franais dorigine bninoise, Kmi Sba est une des figures de proue de la lutte contre le franc CFA. Condamn par le pass pour antismitisme, ce militant sulfureux de la cause noire a trouv un alli prcieux dans le Mouvement 5 toiles.


========================================
Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi et comment des gens qui vivaient dans diffrentes rgions (Afghanistan, Irak, Soudan, rythre, etc) se sont synchronis pour arriver en mme temps ?
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi d'un coup autant de gens sont parti en direction de l'Europe.
Il me semble qu'avant la migration ne fonctionnait pas par vague, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de passeurs qu'avant.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> ========================================
> Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi et comment des gens qui vivaient dans diffrentes rgions (Afghanistan, Irak, Soudan, rythre, etc) se sont synchronis pour arriver en mme temps ?
> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi d'un coup autant de gens sont parti en direction de l'Europe.
> Il me semble qu'avant la migration ne fonctionnait pas par vague, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de passeurs qu'avant.


Pas avoir peur de dblatrer la dessus :

* Une Europe latine / mditerranenne  la ramasse  (France , Portugal, Espagne, Italie, Grce, Roumanie , Belgique ...) , en terme politique c'est du ressort de l'ingouvernable ...
* Une Europe germanique au ralentit qui refourgue les problmes et le bb aux voisins ... latins (Allemagne, Danemark, Autriche, Suisse, Luxembourg ... )
* Une Europe du nord qui pensent plus  sa pomme (UK, Ireland, Iceland, Scandinavie ... )
* Une Europe de l'est ouvertement raciste , mme contre ces propres populations (Roms, tsiganes, politique anti migrant ), regardez du ct de la Russie, Ukraine, Pologne, pays Baltes, Hongrie, Bulgarie 

Dans cette division et ce bordel sans nom vient se greffer un extrmisme religieux et identitaires (retour des extrmes politiques + problme religieux lis  l'islam). 

Certains se croient encore au temps du farwest et veulent jouer les cowboys des temps modernes en turbans ... Ils on juste 150 ans de retard !

Bref , 

Vous pouvez sortir les cageots de tomates et de sandales puis jeter le tout car on a prononc les mots "islam" et "extrmes politiques" dans la mme phrase.  ::aie:: 

C'est  se demander si  terme ne vaudrait pas mieux interdire toute forme de religion ... a devient grave nempche  un moment.  ::weird:: 

Comme dit l'adage : mieux vaut tre un fausse sceptique qu'une vraie croyante

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans cette division et ce bordel sans nom vient se greffer un extrmisme religieux et identitaires (retour des extrmes politiques + problme religieux lis  l'islam).


Ce sont les mdias qui font monter l'islamophobie, peut-tre que le plan c'est de faire lire Marion Marchal en 2022, en tout cas il y a un truc louche qui se prpare :
Marchal, Zemmour, Enthoven, Alexandre : les invits de la prochaine Convention de la droite



> Le magazine L'Incorrect a dcid d'organiser le 28 septembre une grande convention de la droite. Plusieurs invits viendront dbattre pour l'occasion parmi lesquels Marion Marchal, Eric Zemmour, Laurent Alexandre ou encore Raphal Enthoven.





> Certains se croient encore au temps du farwest et veulent jouer les cowboys des temps modernes en turbans ... Ils on juste 150 ans de retard !


Vous parlez des terroristes l ?
Des gens qui font de la merde et qui disent qui sont  fond dans la religion y'en a partout, on peut trouver des fous qui se revendiquent tre juif ou protestant par exemple...
Les terroristes c'est souvent des dlinquants multircidiviste qui se font convertir en prison.
Il y a des gens qui interprtent le Coran n'importe comment pour faire des lavages de cerveaux.
Les terroristes se disent musulman, mais gnralement ils vont aux putes et prennent de la cocane (parfois du Captagon).

Parmi les victimes du Bataclan il y avait des musulmans parce que tu peux tre musulman, tre fan de Rock et aller voir Eagles of Death Metal (qui ne font pas du Death Metal).
Les terroristes sont les ennemis des musulmans, il ne faut pas amalgamer les deux. Les musulmans franais ne soutiennent pas les terroristes.




> C'est  se demander si  terme ne vaudrait pas mieux interdire toute forme de religion ... a devient grave nempche  un moment.


Des mauvaises personnes utilisent la religion pour faire de la merde.
Mais la plupart des religions vhiculent un message de paix.

Les religions  la mode en ce moment c'est le consumrisme et le rpublicanisme.

===
Le sujet de l'islam est une diversion, le temps pass  parler d'islam pourrait tre utilis pour critiquer les banques, les mdias et les politiciens.

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000
> On aide jamais les peuples, gnralement les interventions sont ngatives, par exemple quand Kadhafi s'est fait assassiner ou quand on a aid ceux qui voulaient renverser la Syrie...
> Quand les USA font une guerre pour "instaurer la dmocratie" en ralit ils viennent prendre des ressources.


Les peuples existent rellement c..d juridiquement en tant qutat ,et les relations entre Etats sont rgies par la force,c..d le non-droit...depuis que Grotius a formul "le droit des gens"..





> RYU2000
> 
> Ouais on ne pourrait pas accueillir tout le monde.


Mme si on les accueille pas,ils s'inviteront au banquet malgr...Sais-tu que la civilisation romaine a t dtruite par les invasions germaniques formes de tribus ignares mais affames qui se sont invites au banquet...

Je rigole mais si tu vis la priode dite "bas empire" de la civilisation europenne...alors  prpares-toi...
Le limes de Frontex sera bientt franchi;hi hi !!!




> RYU2000
> 
> Quand le ratio retraits/actifs est trs faible a va, mais si il approche de de 1 a devient trop lourd pour les actifs.


Tu as absolument raison ,et les pensions de retraites devrait  en toute rigueur tenir compte de ce ratio...Le dficit des caisses provient de l.
Les discussions politiciennes actuelles tapent  cote de la plaque quand elles avancent des arguments du genre: allongement de la dure de cotisation minimale,ou age de dpart plus lev...
Allonger la dure de cotisation c'est un retour au dbut du capitalisme :travailler  15 ans et mourir au travail...
Mais les politiciens vivent de gros mensonges auxquels les citoyens lambda croient...




> RYU2000
> 
> Le sujet de l'islam est une diversion, le temps pass  parler d'islam pourrait tre utilis pour critiquer les banques, les mdias et les politiciens.


La diversion est une arme redoutable chez les politicards et un adage arabe dit  son sujet "frappe-le  propos du son,il oublie l'orge"(littralement) ,l'adage a pris comme image un mouton  en prsence d'orge et de son...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mme si on les accueille pas,ils s'inviteront au banquet malgr...


Il faut amliorer la protection des frontires extrieures de l'UE.
On doit lutter contre l'immigration illgale, qu'on fasse la chasse aux clandestins et qu'on refuse daccueillir ceux qui sont sur les bateaux de migrants.
Aux USA et en Australie ils mettent les migrants dans des camps.




> Sais-tu que la civilisation romaine a t dtruite par les invasions


Ouais c'est dangereux quand trop de gens s'incrustent n'importe comment. Il faut faire attention, l'immigration massive peut avoir des consquences dsastreuse
C'est possible que les nations europennes seffondrent  cause des migrants.
Pour l'instant il y a des problmes bien plus grave, mais a n'arrange rien... C'est un problme qui va s'amplifier. Il faut s'en occuper le plus tt possible.




> Les discussions politiciennes actuelles tapent  cote de la plaque quand elles avancent des arguments du genre: allongement de la dure de cotisation minimale,ou age de dpart plus lev...


Quand la retraite a t cr l'ge de dpart correspondait  lesprance de vie, donc gnralement les gens touchaient la retraite 2, 3 ans et mourraient assez vite.
Lesprance de vie a augment et aujourd'hui y'en a qui sont 30 ans en retraite.

Il y a des dputs LREM qui veulent lgaliser leuthanasie :
Lgalisation de l'euthanasie: LREM pas totalement en ordre de marche
Si des vieux dcident de mourir a ferait des retraites en moins.

Le problme avec l'augmentation de l'ge de dpart c'est qu'il n'y a plus de boulot.
Vas trouver un job  65 ans...

C'est plus simple de se dire que le systme de retraite va disparatre.
Il vaut mieux ne pas compter dessus, l'conomie va trs mal et la situation ne peut qu'empirer.

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce que l'UE va faire quelque chose pour protger les frontires ?
Commission europenne : Ursula Von der Leyen cre la polmique sur la migration



> Le Grec Margaritis Schinas, dont le pays est en premire ligne des arrives de migrants, a obtenu le portefeuille sur les migrations, intitul  protger notre mode de vie europen . Une dnomination qui a laiss dubitative la salle de presse, curieuse de savoir ce qui se cachait derrire ce titre. Les intituls des portefeuilles des vice-prsidences sont tous tirs du programme politique prsent devant le Parlement europen et rendu public, a-t-elle justifi.


La Grce prend cher, elle tait dj trs mal et en plus elle est submerg de migrants, ce qui n'aide vraiment pas...

Les mdias et les politiciens sont choqu parce que  *protger notre mode de vie europen*  a sonne un peu dextrme droite.
Mais le truc c'est que si tu laisses entrer des dizaines de millions de migrants sans les intgrer ils ne vont pas prendre le mode de vie des nations daccueil.
En Grce ils ne vont pas vivre comme des Grecs, en Italie ils ne vont pas vivre comme des Italiens, en Allemagne ils ne vont pas vivre comme des allemands, etc.
Avec le temps la socit va devoir s'adapter  eux, un peu comme quand en France on ouvre le piscine que pour les hommes, puis que pour les femmes, et qu'on dt que c'est parce que des grosses sont mal  l'aise quand il y a des hommes. (alors que a doit probablement tre un lu qui fait a pour gagner des votes musulmans)

Les horaires de piscine rservs aux femmes continuent de faire polmique



> Lors du forum Elle-Science Po sur l'galit entre les sexes, organis  Paris le 5 avril, le candidat du MoDem, Franois Bayrou, a apport son soutien  un dispositif prvoyant des plages horaires rserves aux femmes dans les piscines municipales. Une dcision qui n'est pas motive par le respect de tel ou tel impratif confessionnel, mais par la problmatique du rapport au corps. "*Il y a des femmes qui psent plus lourd que d'autres, et qui ne veulent pas tre exposes au regard des hommes dans une piscine*", a-t-il expliqu maladroitement.


Est-ce que a fait partie de l'esprit Franais ?
La Chapelle, une no-go zone interdite aux femmes  Paris ?



> Laffaire est hautement inflammable. Six mois aprs la diffusion dun reportage de France 2 sur le dsormais fameux bar PMU de Sevran, *qui en interdirait laccs aux femmes*, et deux mois aprs la publication dune contre-enqute par le Bondy Blog, on retrouve l les mmes ingrdients propices aux emballements : sentiment dinscurit, agressions sexistes, vente  la sauvette, trafic de drogues, le tout dans un quartier populaire o les pauvrets sadditionnent.


La majorit des franais d'origine trangres se sont trs bien intgr, mais l avec les grosses vagues de migrants a risque de ne pas le faire.

============================
Edit :
Un commissaire charg de  dfendre notre mode de vie europen  : lintitul qui fait scandale



> Notre mode de vie europen, cest saccrocher  nos valeurs. La beaut de la dignit de chaque tre humain est lune des plus prcieuses valeurs , a-t-elle dit, prie de justifier le lien entre lintitul du poste et le dossier migratoire.
> 
> Dans son programme, lAllemande dveloppe lune de ses priorits,  protger notre mode de vie europen , en plusieurs catgories, dont lEtat de droit et la scurit intrieure, ainsi quun point sur  *des frontires solides et une nouvelle approche en matire de migration* .


J'aime bien le concept de "frontire solide", il est important de se protger.
Le nom va probablement changer, parce qu'il y en a plein qui gueulent...

----------


## Ryu2000

Italie : une nouvelle politique pour les migrants ?



> L'Italie se montre plus cooprative dans l'accueil des migrants, mais Matteo Salvini a finalement impos une nouvelle rgle : le partage entre Europens de la charge des rfugis.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Il y a des dputs LREM qui veulent lgaliser leuthanasie :
> Lgalisation de l'euthanasie: LREM pas totalement en ordre de marche
> Si des vieux dcident de mourir a ferait des retraites en moins.
> 
> Le problme avec l'augmentation de l'ge de dpart c'est qu'il n'y a plus de boulot.
> Vas trouver un job  65 ans...


Malthus  se profile   l'horizon: tuons les bouches inutiles qu'on ne peut employer...!!!
l'Euthanasie  est un crime mme si la personne malade le demande (en fait le souhaite).
Car une personne souffrant atrocement peut souhaiter la mort par dsespoir , mais rares sont les personnes capables de la donner...

Un conte difiant issue de la sagesse populaire arabe  ce propos "un jour une vieille lasse de la misr de ce monde appela la mort dans sa masure...Celle-ci sous la forme d'un hibou noir pointa aussitt le nez,le soir venu .Elle sannona poliment : tu m'as appel ,je suis venue saisir ton me .La pauvre vieille affole se rtracta aussitt et lui rpondit: vas-y prendre lme de la personne qui t'as appel"
En fait le travail fait partie de notre culture comme le montrent les vieux japonais...
Et on peut employer les vieux  certaines taches efficacement moyennant des horaires rduits et adapts aux capacits des vieilles personnes au lieu de leur donner une retraite...qui sapparente  une aumne dvalorisante.
Ici chez moi,j'ai rencontr  des superviseurs et chefs de chantier italien bien mieux portants et alertes  70 ans que ton interlocuteur...

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'Euthanasie  est un crime mme si la personne malade le demande (en fait le souhaite).


a c'est dans la religion, mais pour la plupart des gens il n'y a pas de problme avec l'euthanasie.
Quand un animal va trop mal on le tue, on dit que c'est "humain" d'arrter ses souffrances.
Si quelqu'un veut vraiment mourir on devrait pouvoir le tuer.

Si tu souffres en permanence autant mourir, aprs tout est fini et il n'y a plus de problme, il n'y a pas de paradis, d'enfer ou de limbes.
Quand t'es mort, t'es mort.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> a c'est dans la religion, mais pour la plupart des gens il n'y a pas de problme avec l'euthanasie.
> Quand un animal va trop mal on le tue, on dit que c'est "humain" d'arrter ses souffrances.
> Si quelqu'un veut vraiment mourir on devrait pouvoir le tuer.


Alors  je suis forc de dcortiquer ce raisonnement plein de sophismes 
"Quand un animal va trop mal on le tue" : l'homme n'est pas le produit d un levage comme le  buf ou le moutons .
Si le propritaire d'un troupeau tue un buf malade ,il serait absurde qu'il lui demande son avis car aucun  buf  ne s'est  jamais exprim. La seule justification du propritaire c'est qu'il peut remplacer celui-ci par milles autres;et son prtendu "humanisme" se rduit  cette lamentable  justification...

L'homme n'est donc pas le produit d'un levage ,sinon Mr Macron en serait le propritaire et au lieu dhpitaux et d'asiles pour vieux malades ,il remplirait la France d'abattoir humains &  dtablissement dinsmination artificielle pour renouveler son cheptel...

l'homme est le produit des cultures humaines dont les religions diverses sont le socle ,et son cot instinctif d'animal mammifre,ne le rduit pas  un mammifre..
Il n'est pas reproductible  volont...C'est a qui justifie qu'on ne doit pas attenter  sa vie...

Les gens qui dfendent leuthanasie ,devrait en toute rigueur dfendre aussi  linsmination artificielle obligatoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Quand un animal va trop mal on le tue" : l'homme n'est pas le produit d un levage comme le  buf ou le moutons .


Hein ?
Quand un chat ou un chien a un maladie incurable  un stade avanc, le vtrinaire met fin  ses souffrances, tout le monde pleure parce qu'ils ont perdu un membre de la famille.

Je ne crois pas que l'homme soit suprieur aux autres animaux.
Lhomme est un mammifre comme les autres
Il y a des gens qui sont oblig de vivre sous morphine dans un lit dhpital, ils ne font pas de progrs, ils vont mourir comme a, ils demandent "s'il vous plait tuez-moi, j'en ai plein le dos de souffrir en permanence, je n'ai pas envie de vivre a pendant des annes encore".




> Il n'est pas reproductible  volont...C'est a qui justifie qu'on ne doit pas attenter  sa vie...


Hein ?
Maintenant il y a des usines  bb, tu choisies un donneur de sperme, une donneuse d'ovule, on met a dans une femme du tiers monde, un peu prs 9 mois aprs on arrache le bb des mains de la mre et on le donne  celui qui l'a achet.
Une nouvelle "usine  bbs" dcouverte au Nigeria

==============================
==============================
Edit :
Immigration en France : ce que prpare Emmanuel Macron



> "Il ne faut pas faire de ce thme un tabou", dit un cadre du parti prsidentiel, qui devrait runir son bureau excutif spcial sur le sujet le 30 septembre, le jour mme du dbat au Parlement. Et une semaine aprs lorganisation  lAssemble, par le dput Aurlien Tach, class  la gauche de LREM, dun "vnement" sur le thme de laccueil et lintgration, en prsence de Carola Rackete, la capitaine du navire humanitaire SeaWatch. Limmigration continue de susciter la mfiance: *selon un sondage Ipsos-Sopra Steria publi lundi, 64% des Franais ont limpression "quon ne se sent plus chez soi comme avant" en France.*


trange ce sondage...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Je ne crois pas que l'homme soit suprieur aux autres animaux.
> Lhomme est un mammifre comme les autres


Le lion que je sache est un mammifre aussi, ainsi que ses cousins  la panthre,le gupard  ou les inoffensifs le buf et chat  mais  toutes ses "btes" ne sont pas  homme...
De mme les btes froces   sus cites ne sont pas des ruminants ,chose qui les distingues des btes domestiques comme les vaches ou moutons car ces derniers cites ruminent..

L'homme est homme parce qu'il est essentiellement pensant..
Cette facult ne se retrouve chez aucun mammifre ou carnivore ou je ne sais quelle espce.
Pour exercer cette facult unique et diabolique ,il est dot d' une boite crnienne norme ou se loge un cerveau , adjointe   une langue fourchue qui transmet des messages prcis  ses semblables Cette dernire facult est la parole essentielle  la vie en socit,et source de tous nos maux selon le sage Esope...
adage arabe "ellissan a3dou el insane" (la langue est l'ennemi de l'homme"...


Un homme muet (cas des sourd-muets) prouve dnorme difficults  vivre en socit humaine ,malgr la prsence  d'une boite crnienne & d'un cerveau en parfait tat, et nul n'as jamais su ce que pense un sourd muet..
L'adage dit justement en arabe "le serment du muet est enferm dans sa poitrine"...





> Ryu2000
> Maintenant il y a des usines  bb, tu choisies un donneur de sperme, une donneuse d'ovule, on met a dans une femme du tiers monde, un peu prs 9 mois aprs on arrache le bb des mains de la mre et on le donne  celui qui l'a achet.
> Une nouvelle "usine  bbs" dcouverte au Nigeria


L'usine en question est une femme pauvre car le Nigeria est un pays de 170 millions d'habitants et ou 40 pour cent de la population vit dans la misre extrme...
Cette pratique existe dans tous les pays pauvres anis que la vente d'organes ou d'enfants pour survivre...

Cette femme vend son ventre et elle se vendrait elle-mme si cela se pouvait ..
Les migrants nigrians ,somaliens,gyptiens ,marocains (femme ou homme)  risquent une fois sur deux leur pauvre existence rien que pour chapper  la misr ..

Nanmoins dans le sillage de ton raisonnement ,il vaut mieux argumenter pour leugnisme et la slection des races comme on le fait pour les animaux ...
Mais cela npuise pas le sujet de la slection des races :favoriser des hommes robustes est simple comme l'as suggr Platon il y a 2500 ans , des hommes "intelligents" est plus complexe que  n'a l'air. et le sieur Platon  vit le sujet...





> Ryu2000
> selon un sondage Ipsos-Sopra Steria publi lundi, 64% des Franais ont limpression "quon ne se sent plus chez soi comme avant" en France.


Avant quoi ? 
Ce sondage je le trouve dbile .Il exprime en fait simplement ce sentiment que "le temps qui passe est toujours meilleur que celui qui vient "(adage populaire de chez moi) ou prosaquement que les murs changent ce qui est droutant depuis Platon...

----------


## Ryu2000

> toutes ses "btes" ne sont pas  homme...


Ok, mais l'homme est une bte, il a peut-tre un cerveau plus performant, mais a reste un mammifre.
L'homme est faible, lent, sans dfense, seul dans la nature, sans quipement, il a peu de chance de survivre.
Chaque espce  des avantages et des inconvnients, l'avantage de l'humain c'est son intelligence, pour le reste il est nul. (Avec son intelligence suprieure il a dtruit son environnement, donc est-ce qu'il est si intelligent que a au final ?)

Il y a d'autres animaux trs intelligent comme les dauphins ou les corbeaux.
L'humain a un anctre commun avec d'autres primates.
L'Homme est-il le cousin du singe ?



> Certains pensent encore aujourd'hui que l'Homme descend du singe, de quoi exasprer les palontologues. Au sens large, *l'Homme, en tant que primate, partage inluctablement un anctre commun avec le reste des primates*, mais, d'un point de vue gntique, il est en fait son cousin.


C'est juste qu'on est une branche qui a dvelopp un langage plus dvelopp, des outils, etc.
En gagnant en intelligence, on est devenu plus faible, la gestation est longue, le dveloppement est lent, il faut que la mre protge le bb pendant des annes, etc.




> L'usine en question est une femme pauvre


Il n'y en a pas qu'une...
C'tait juste pour dire que l'humain est reproductible, probablement qu'on fera mme des clones  un moment donn.
Il y en a qui bossaient sur des projets tranges :
Jeffrey Epstein Hoped to Seed Human Race With His DNA




> Ce sondage je le trouve dbile


Ce sondage dit que les franais trouvent qu'il y a trop d'trangers en France.
C'est probablement pour influencer les prochaines lctions, le thme principal sera l'immigration.

Immigration : "Ce n'est pas un problme de racisme", estime Anne Rosencher



> L'immigration continue de susciter la mfiance : selon un sondage Ipsos, 64% des Franais "ont l'impression qu'on ne se sent plus chez soi comme avant" en France.
> (...)
> "Ce n'est pas un problme de racisme, bien qu'on le caricature comme a", s'oppose Anne Rosencher. "*Quand on envoie toujours des vagues successives et qu'on les concentre dans les mmes endroits, dans lesquels les leviers de l'intgration n'arrivent plus tout  fait  fonctionner (l'cole, le vivre-ensemble...), a veut dire que l'autre ne devient plus comme soi, comme le dit Christophe Guilluy.*  partir de ce moment-l, *on se pose la question si l'autre va devenir majoritaire. C'est un sentiment absolument universel.* Ce n'est pas Franais racistes contre Franais pas racistes. (...) Il y a une hypocrisie : le multiculturalisme, c'est en bas qu'il se gre".


a partirait presque en thorie du grand remplacement.

===========
Un pr-accord trouv  Malte pour la rpartition des migrants sauvs en mer



> Ardemment rclam par l'Italie, qui accuse ses partenaires de ne pas l'avoir soutenue face  l'afflux de migrants, le mcanisme de rpartition se veut temporaire dans l'attente d'une rengociation du rglement de Dublin, qui confie aujourd'hui le traitement des demandes d'asile au pays d'arrive.
> 
> "Nous avons toujours dit que les personnes qui arrivent  Malte ou en Italie arrivent en Europe", a dclar Luciana Lamorgese, la nouvelle ministre italienne de l'Intrieur, qui s'est flicite du texte labor  Malte.
> 
> "Nous sommes repartis du bon pied", a ajout la ministre, qui effectuait sa premire sortie internationale depuis qu'elle a succd au souverainiste Matteo Salvini.
> 
> Ce dernier avait mis en place au cours de l'anne coule une politique scuritaire anti-migrants et anti-ONG marque par la fermeture des ports italiens aux navires de sauvetage en mer.
> 
> L'une des demandes de l'Italie jusqu'ici tait la "rotation" des ports", incluant par exemple Marseille, pour l'accueil des navires de secours, ce qui ne semble pas avoir t dcid  Malte. *Rome fait aussi pression pour une rpartition de tous les migrants, sans distinction entre les bnficiaires probables de l'asile et les autre*s.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> 
> Ok, mais l'homme est une bte, il a peut-tre un cerveau plus performant, mais a reste un mammifre.


Non, l'homme est un animal (un vivant ,du latin animalis  anim, vivant, animal ) mais un "animal parlant" ,mais reste un animal...
L'animal tel que dfini ci-dessus se nourrit de matiere organique morte ou vivante.

L'ordre des mamiferes ( mamelles) n'est qu'une sous branche des "animaux"...
Le mot bte est trop commun et pjoratif et dsigne plutt un "animal" abruti par les cacahutes  ...!!




> Ryu2000
> L'homme est faible, lent, sans dfense, seul dans la nature, sans quipement, il a peu de chance de survivre.
> Chaque espce  des avantages et des inconvnients, l'avantage de l'humain c'est son intelligence, pour le reste il est nul. (Avec son intelligence suprieure il a dtruit son environnement, donc est-ce qu'il est si intelligent que a au final ?)


la faiblesse physique n'est pas un handicap pour survivre :mulot fourmi,limaon sont des contre exemples vivants et palpables...
 C'est la capacit  s'adapter  son environnement(que tu appelles intelligence)  qui permet de survivre....
Le mot "intelligence" est un mot commun  l'egal du mot bte qui peut dire n'importe quoi...
Les  faibles cratures se mettent en coopration pour survivre :les fourmis,les abeilles etc...

La capacit d'adaptation de l'homme c'est son esprit  coopratif VOLONTAIRE ,DONC ORGANISE( dsign par le terme commun inexact d' instinct grgaire, l'instinct n'ayant rien  faire l dedans, ) amplifie par le langage...
Ceci est demontre par la variete de cet esprit cooperatif selon les societes ..
L'organisation en groupe des fourmis,des abeilles ,des loups  n'as pas cette variete...

A cause de sa croissance lente qui entrane fatalement sa faiblesse physique ,il a dvelopp une organisation sociale (vie en groupe ) complexe visant  dresser  ses membres...
L'enfant croit physiquement grce  sa mre durant ses premires annes , mais pour le reste de ses capacits physiques et psychologiques ncessaires  la survie(usage des outils,dveloppement de la parole etc...) il est pris en charge par la socit ,le groupe qui le dresse...






> Ryu2000
> Il y a d'autres animaux trs intelligent comme les dauphins ou les corbeaux.
> L'humain a un anctre commun avec d'autres primates.


Certes il peut y avoir des animaux qui ont developp des organisations complexes mais leur attribuer "la parole" dsope est un peu fort...
Le jour ou les dauphins ou les corbeaux ont parl ctait du temps du Prophte et  Roi Salomon que la paix soit sur lui ...
Qui a su leur parler (selon la tradition musulmane ,j'ignore ce que dit la tradition juive ou chrtienne des exploits de Salomon) et ce sujet est hors de propos,puisqu'il exigerait que  Salomon soit parmi nous.   




> Ryu2000
> 
> L'Homme est-il le cousin du singe ?
> Au sens large, l'Homme, en tant que primate, _partage inluctablement un anctre commun avec le reste des primates_, mais, d'un point de vue gntique, il est en fait son cousin.


C'est une des milles divagations des paleontologues sans interet et denu de preuves puisqu'on parle de millions d'annes,alors que les traces de nos ancetres datent de 40 milles ans ...
La ressemblance physique est insuffisante pour tablir une filiation aussi lointaine 
Et l'absence de QUEUE  chez certains  singes(champanz)  n'en fait pas des HOMMES !!! 
Quant  la genetique elle a tranch ...
Voici la photo ( gauche)d'un chimpanz qui a mal evolu ,tourn :
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sour...69426631987405

"Toute ressemblance avec des personnes existantes ou ayant exist est purement fortuite"




> C'tait juste pour dire que l'humain est reproductible, probablement qu'on fera mme des clones  un moment donn.
> Il y en a qui bossaient sur des projets tranges :


l'affaire Epstein est simplement un rglement foment par la Grande Finance Americaine pour lliminer dans sa cellule car il du s'opposer  ses intrts majeurs...
lE contenu de cet article est pur mensonge visant discrditer un individu MORT ET ENTERRE ,les  morts ne peuvent se dfendre ...

----------


## MABROUKI

oups !!!
lire 
"l'affaire Epstein est simplement un rglement DE COMPTE foment par la Grande Finance Americaine pour lliminer dans sa cellule car il du s'opposer  ses intrts majeurs...
lE contenu de cet article est pur mensonge visant discrditer un individu MORT ET ENTERRE ,les morts ne peuvent se dfendre ..."

----------


## Ryu2000

> la faiblesse physique n'est pas un handicap pour survivre :mulot fourmi,limaon sont des contre exemples vivants et palpables...


Ouais enfin bon, quand tu te ballades seul et non arm dans une fort en Afrique et qu'un Gupard qui tait planqu dans un arbre te saute dessus, l tu dois te sentir faible un petit peu.
a ne devait pas tre facile pour nos anctres il y a des dizaines de milliers d'annes, ils avaient dvelopp des outils et attaquaient en groupe, mais c'tait quand mme pas gagn. Les humains ne courent pas trs vite...

Les mulots et les fourmis sont nombreux et sont planqu.
Aujourd'hui il y a plein despces menaces  cause des chats qui sont des gros prdateurs.
Les chats, de trop gros prdateurs



> Les chats tuent par millions oiseaux et petits mammifres. Les scientifiques sinquitent de leur impact sur une faune sauvage en dclin.





> lliminer dans sa cellule


Il a peut-tre t exfiltr, il fait parti d'un rseau puissant, par exemple des gars comme Bill Cliton sont all plein de fois sur son le aux esclaves. Mais il n'y a pas que Bill Cliton dans son carnet d'adresse. ("epstein black book" sur google image)

Sous Trump il y a eu l'affaire Weinstein, puis l'affaire Epstein, j'attends la suite, peut-tre une affaire Joe Biden ^^
Enfin bref l n'est pas la question, le type voulait rpandre son ADN.

=======
L'UE dnonce la mort par balle d'un migrant en Libye



> L'Union europenne a jug inacceptable vendredi l'utilisation de balles relles contre des civils vulnrables et non arms, aprs la mort d'un migrant soudanais en Libye.


a n'arriverait pas si Kadhafi n'avait pas t assassin... Sarkozy ne sera jamais jug pour a.  ::(: 
Bon aprs c'est peut-tre mieux de se faire tuer que de finir esclave, en Libye maintenant il y a des terroristes qui vendent des noirs.

Immigration : changement de cap des Europens sur la rpartition des migrants



> *Cest lun des sujets les plus sensibles pour la crdibilit de lUnion europenne (UE)*. Limmigration est  la fois un enjeu gopolitique pour les annes  venir et dj depuis longtemps un enjeu de politique intrieure dans la plupart des pays de lUE.
> 
> Notamment en Italie o les consquences politiques du manque de solidarit ont amen  une exacerbation du dbat par Matteo Salvini. Sa sortie du gouvernement, cet t, a chang la donne et incit les partenaires de lItalie  changer de cap sur le sujet.
> 
> Runis  Malte lundi 23 septembre, *les ministres de lintrieur italien, franais, allemand et finlandais ont trouv un pr-accord sur un systme de rpartition automatique des migrants dbarquant  Malte ou en Italie*. Lors dune runion  28, le 8 octobre prochain, les ministres de lintrieur devront entriner cet accord, et ce nest qualors que lon pourra faire le dcompte des pays  volontaires  pour ce systme de rpartition.


Il faudrait s'inspirer des USA et de l'Australie pour grer le problme des migrants.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est une des milles divagations des paleontologues sans interet et denu de preuves puisqu'on parle de millions d'annes,alors que les traces de nos ancetres datent de 40 milles ans ...
> La ressemblance physique est insuffisante pour tablir une filiation aussi lointaine 
> Et l'absence de QUEUE  chez certains  singes(champanz)  n'en fait pas des HOMMES !!! 
> Quant  la genetique elle a tranch ...


Attention, discours disant que l'homme est une cration de Dieu incoming... 

C'est sr que c'est vachement plus crdible.  ::ptdr:: 


Accessoirement, l'apparition de "l'homme moderne" est estime entre 100  150 000 ans (en Afrique) et non 40 000 ans. 40 000 ans, c'est en Europe.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

En Europe il y a eu une hybridation entre Nandertal et Homo sapiens, je trouve a plutt cool  :8-): 
Homme de Nandertal



> Le squenage de l'ADN nuclaire nandertalien ralis depuis 2006 et publi  partir de 2010 a montr un  flux de gnes  ancien entre les hommes de Nandertal et les hommes modernes d'Eurasie. *Les humains actuels non africains possdent entre 1,5 et 2,1 % de gnes nandertaliens*, acquis par hybridation lors de leur sortie d'Afrique il y a plus de 50 000 ans, et plus de 30 % du gnome de Nandertal survit dans l'ensemble de la population actuelle  diffrents endroits de notre gnome. *Certains gnes nandertaliens auraient t fixs chez l'Homme moderne en raison de leur caractre adaptatif.*


L'homme moderne a gagn des centaines de milliers d'annes d'volution grce  a.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Ouais enfin bon, quand tu te ballades seul et non arm dans une fort en Afrique et qu'un Gupard qui tait planqu dans un arbre te saute dessus, l tu dois te sentir faible un petit peu.


Un noir ne prends jamais de tels risques meme de nos jours car sa tribu le lui apprend  2 ans,c'est folie...Certes un noir peut s'egarer mais il a toujours un arc sur lui (avant la colonisation)...
De nos jours les chasseurs blancs des safaris ont tout dcim avec leurs armes  feu,que je ne serais tonn si on me disait que c'est plutt les pauvres flins qui s'enfuient  leur approche...





> Ryu2000
> a ne devait pas tre facile pour nos anctres il y a des dizaines de milliers d'annes, ils avaient dvelopp des outils et attaquaient en groupe, mais c'tait quand mme pas gagn. Les humains ne courent pas trs vite...


Rien ne sert de courir ,puisque  mme une antilope est t rattrap en vol et illico presto et nos jambes seraient d'un faible secours ..La fuite devant le danger n'as jamais sauv une crature vivante et il faut de la ruse plutt (diversion,camouflage,cachette etc...)
Je suis tonn comme toi ,et me pose toujours la question comment las peuples noirs ont russi  survivre au milieu de tant de btes froces et suis arriv  la conclusion peut tre fausse qu'ils sont plus intelligents que nous les blancs  ...
Mon douar en prsence d'un tel environnement aurait t dcim illico !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

L'UE va augmenter les dpenses pour protger les frontires extrieures de l'UE afin d'empcher le maximum de clandestin d'y rentrer.
Qu'est-ce que l'Agence europenne de garde-frontires et de garde-ctes (Frontex) ?



> L'Agence europenne de garde-frontires et de garde-ctes (Frontex) a pour rle principal d'aider les Etats membres de l'Union europenne et de l'espace Schengen  scuriser leurs frontires extrieures. Elle dispose d'une rserve de raction rapide de 1500 agents et sera dote, progressivement jusqu' 2027, d'un corps permanent de 10 000 agents.


L'Albanie est sympa, elle n'est pas membre de l'UE mais elle laisse des gars de l'UE protger sa frontire.
"Je ressaierai": l'Albanie devenue tape pour les migrants



> Cet Afghan et la dizaine de jeunes Egyptiens qui l'accompagnent comptent parmi les migrants qui, en nombre croissant, tentent depuis la Grce de traverser l'Albanie puis le Montngro pour aller "peu importe o en Occident".
> 
> Au point que l'agence europenne en charge du contrle des frontires extrieures de l'UE, Frontex, a dpch personnel et matriel pour aider l'Albanie, qui aspire  ouvrir des ngociations d'adhsion avec Bruxelles,  matriser ce flux.

----------


## Ryu2000

La situation des migrants sur les les grecques est explosive



> La situation des migrants, y compris les demandeurs d'asile, dans les les grecques de la mer ge a empir de manire dramatique au cours des 12 derniers mois, a dclar  des journalistes Dunja Mijatovic. Elle a appel  des mesures urgentes pour faire face aux conditions pouvantables dans lesquelles vivent des milliers d'tres humains. Aprs ses visites dans les camps surpeupls des les de Lesbos et Samos, la commissaire s'est dite choque des conditions d'hygine horribles dans lesquelles vivent les demandeurs d'asile. Il y a un manque flagrant des soins mdicaux appropris dans ces camps largement surchargs que j'ai visits, o les gens attendent des heures pour avoir de la nourriture et aller aux toilettes, l o il y en a, s'est indigne la commissaire.


Ce n'est pas surprenant puisque les grecs ont dj vcu ce type de problme  cause de l'austrit :
GRCE : "LA CATASTROPHE SANITAIRE S'AGGRAVE" (2015)



> Les hpitaux sont en faillite : "Nous avons visit Sotiria, hpital historique et  de rfrence pour les Balkans des maladies respiratoires et de la tuberculose. Il est au bord de leffondrement.)
> D'une part, il est sous-financ et manque crucialement de personnel et de matriel. (5 services ont t ferms  Sotiria). *L'incidence de la tuberculose explose, le taux de suicides augmente et la plupart des cancers ne sont plus soignes. La malaria et la rage sont rapparues.*
> La surcharge de travail des personnels soignants est norme et due en partie  la dsorganisation des soins primaires. (112 patients vus aux urgences en 12h de garde pour une seule praticienne). Les effectifs paramdicaux sont en chute libre du fait des dparts en retraite non remplacs.
> D'autre part, une violence inoue s'exerait sur les patients. Avant larrive au gouvernement de Syriza ladministration demandait par exemple aux femmes enceintes 1000 par accouchement. A dfaut de paiement, il tait fait pression sur les membres de la famille et  dfaut, intervenait la saisie des biens au domicile. Des familles taient pousses  la ruine dans les cas o un de leurs membres taient atteints de maladie chroniques ncessitant une hospitalisation. Il a t fait aussi tat de personnes se suicidant  lannonce dune maladie grave pour viter dtre une charge intolrable pour leurs proches."


L'austrit en Grce : crise sanitaire et humanitaire (2014)



> L'eurodpute du groupe Verts a t bouleverse par son rcent dplacement  Athnes. "Je ne m'attendais pas  une telle souffrance du peuple grec ". Elle rappelle la rduction des salaires de 40  50%, dcrit les soupes populaires organises midi et soir sur les places publiques, *les enfants qui s'vanouissent  l'cole parce que leurs parents ne peuvent plus leur payer  manger, le manque de mdicaments et notamment d'antibiotiques, l'augmentation de la mortalit, l'explosion du sida, de la toxicomanie, de la prostitution*.


Lenfer quotidien vcu par la population grecque (2013)



> Commenons par la crise sanitaire immonde vcue par la population. *Les hpitaux nont aujourdhui plus de gants pour leurs employs qui auscultent les patients sans aucune protection. Dailleurs on ne vous soigne pas non plus, les hpitaux nont plus de mdicaments et les socits pharmaceutiques ne les livrent plus car ils ne sont plus assez solvables pour les payer* Les cancreux quant  eux ne sont plus rembourss qu hauteur de 10% par leur mutuelle pour leur traitement, autant dire que peu dentre eux se soignent. De toute manire, prs de 40% des grecs ne sont plus rembourss car nont plus dassurance maladie. Pourtant, tous ces hpitaux avaient reu une valuation positive sur leur fonctionnement courant 2010, cest dire  quel point la situation sest dgrade rapidement. Selon le centre grec de contrle des maladies dnomm KEELPO, le SIDA se fait de plus en plus prsent. En effet nous sommes passs de 507 cas enregistrs en 2008  1043 cas durant la priode de janvier  octobre 2012, les plus nombreuses victimes tant les utilisateurs de drogues injectables. Pour finir sur ce point, on peut parler du retour de maladies que lon pensait disparues telles que la malaria, lexplication vient naturellement du fait que la population nest plus vaccine.


Donc si les grecs souffrent forcment que les migrants vont souffrir au moins autant, dans un systme qui a le sens des priorits dans le bon sens les locaux passent avant les trangers et les locaux n'ont dj rien...

----------


## Ryu2000

a dissuade un peu d'essayer de rejoindre l'Europe :
Des enfants tentent de se suicider pour chapper  lenfer des camps de migrants de Lesbos
Finalement lAfghanistan ce n'est pas si mal, en tout cas ce n'est pas pire qu'un camp de migrant en Europe.

----------


## MABROUKI

> a dissuade un peu d'essayer de rejoindre l'Europe :
> Des enfants tentent de se suicider pour chapper  lenfer des camps de migrants de Lesbos
> Finalement lAfghanistan ce n'est pas si mal, en tout cas ce n'est pas pire qu'un camp de migrant en Europe.


Tous  ces rafiots de  dsesprs ,car ils risquent la mort pour ne pas dire une mort assure et brevete  vers Europa    ,me rappellent le radeau de la Mduse du peintre Gricault

----------


## MABROUKI

> ....
> Finalement lAfghanistan ce n'est pas si mal, en tout cas ce n'est pas pire qu'un camp de migrant en Europe.


Quant  l'Afghanistan ,les Talibans font beaucoup de travail "utile" pour l'ingrate Frontex,puisque ils zigouillent  in situ  pas mal de candidats potentiels   l'immigration.

Il en est de mme des terroristes libyens ,somalis,nigrians(170 millions d'habitants) ...Un boulot sidral  abattre avec des moyens artisanaux et ridicules.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Je propose qu'on ouvre les vannes de limmigration avec :

> taxes sur les salaires pour payer l'accueil des migrants et faire plus de social, d'cologies , de solidarit , donner plus d'aides (genre 10 ou 20 % de taxes sur les salaires c'est bien pour financer l'accueil ?)
> taxer les riches , les propritaires de logement/bureaux/vacants/rsidences secondaires
> rquisitionner les centes de vacances/hotels/rsidences secondaires/logements vacants pour hberger tout ces malheureux
> remettre une taxe sur le foncier que les riches n'utilisent peu ou pas , tout en leur interdisant de vendre ce mme foncer et qu'ils prennent  leur frais les hbergements de migrants 

Qu'en dites vous ?

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Je propose qu'on ouvre les vannes de limmigration avec :
> 
> > taxes sur les salaires pour payer l'accueil des migrants et faire plus de social, d'cologies , de solidarit , donner plus d'aides (genre 10 ou 20 % de taxes sur les salaires c'est bien pour financer l'accueil ?)
> > taxer les riches , les propritaires de logement/bureaux/vacants/rsidences secondaires
> > rquisitionner les centes de vacances/hotels/rsidences secondaires/logements vacants pour hberger tout ces malheureux
> > remettre une taxe sur le foncier que les riches n'utilisent peu ou pas , tout en leur interdisant de vendre ce mme foncer et qu'ils prennent  leur frais les hbergements de migrants 
> 
> Qu'en dites vous ?


Beh j'ai envie de dire s'il suffisait de a, OUI BIEN SR !  ::D:

----------


## Neckara

> Qu'en dites vous ?


Dj que l'tat de la recherche en France est pas gnial, je me barre direct en Norvge ou aux US.




> Beh j'ai envie de dire s'il suffisait de a, OUI BIEN SR !


C'est facile d'accepter quand on demande les efforts aux autres.

----------


## Invit

> C'est facile d'accepter quand on demande les efforts aux autres.


C'est vrai que ma contribution personnelle ne coterait "que" 140 /mois. C'est peut-tre des clopinettes pour toi, mais pas pour moi. Je les donnerais volontiers cela dit, en change de l'cologie, du social et de l'ouverture aux trangers. Mais oui, il me serait difficile de pleurer pour le mec qui perdrait son parc de logements inoccups, de la mme manire qu'il te semble difficile de comprendre que 140 balles, c'est quelque chose.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> C'est vrai que ma contribution personnelle ne coterait "que" 140 /mois. C'est peut-tre des clopinettes pour toi, mais pas pour moi. Je les donnerais volontiers cela dit, en change de l'cologie, du social et de l'ouverture aux trangers.


Sauf que plus de social, c'est aussi plus d'argent pour toi, vu que tu es apparemment au SMIC

Ensuite, qu'est-ce que "l'ouverture aux trangers" va intrinsquement apporter ?
L'cologie, le social c'est assez vident, l'un est pour l'avenir, l'autre une assurance.




> Mais oui, il me serait difficile de pleurer pour le mec qui perdrait son parc de logements inoccups, de la mme manire qu'il te semble difficile de comprendre que 140 balles, c'est quelque chose.


Tu sais en dbut de carrire dans la recherche, on est pas loin du SMIC.


Il n'est pas uniquement question de logements inoccups, mais aussi :
rsidences secondaires (pour certaines transmis de gnrations en gnrations et qui servent de point de rassemblement  une famille parpille/ voire mme pour des personnes qui ont leur rsidence principale dans un tout petit appartement pour des raisons X ou Y) ;centre de vacances / htels, c'est sympa pour une personne qui a lanc sa petite affaire de se recevoir un tel "cadeau"forcer des "riches"  prendre _ leur frais_ l'hbergement de ces personnes. Sachant qu'on parle de riches, pas de "trs" riches. 

Pour les logements vides, il faut aussi savoir et comprendre pourquoi ils sont vides.  surprotger les locataires, il devient de plus en plus difficile de louer, ce qui devient trs enquiquinant. Sans compter que les logements vides ne sont pas forcment salubres.


Pour le prlvement sur les salaires, c'est un peu un raz le bol d'tre une bonne poire.

On se casse le cul  faire des tudes,  tre dans les meilleurs, on sacrifie sa vie sociale, son temps libre, tout a pour un salaire  peine au-dessus du SMIC quand tes camarades gagnent deux fois plus (certains mme jusqu' 5 fois plus) en bossant deux fois moins, sur un domaine prcaire, sans pouvoir se fixer,  aller aux 4 coins de la France pendant une priode de 6 ans en moyenne avant soit d'abandonner, soit de trouver un poste permanent. Et mme l, ce ne sera pas encore fini.

Et derrire, tu vois des personnes arriver comme des fleurs, qui ne font mme pas 1/10me de tes efforts, jouir des aides que tu finances avec _ton_ salaire.
Dj que l'tat gaspille notre argent n'importe comment il n'y a qu' voir les quelques mafias qui ont le soutien du gouvernement.


Au passage, faut aussi voir les consquences de telles mesures politiques, car c'est un bon moyen de crer un appel d'air, de flinguer l'conomie via une inflation galopante, d'inciter les rares qui travaillaient de se barrer  l'tranger, ou tout simplement d'arrter d'tre une bonne poire, ainsi qu'une incapacit d'intgrer le flux arrivant conduisant  des ghettos. Ceux qui vont payer pour tout cela risquent aussi de se rvolt d'tre des vaches  lait naves, et tu risques d'avoir une trs forte monte de l'extrme-droite, avec l'apparition de groupuscules extrmes.

Faut aussi voir la culture des arrivants, parce qu'on ne se transforme pas en fministe progressite par le simple fait de franchir la frontire
Les homosexuels et les juifs risquent d'en tre parmi les premires victimes.

----------


## Neckara

Tiens, juste une suggestion, et si on commenait dj  payer nos internes de mdecine ?

https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...e_G1ocusOgsQoY

----------


## Ryu2000

> On se casse le cul  faire des tudes,  tre dans les meilleurs, on sacrifie sa vie sociale, son temps libre, tout a pour un salaire  peine au-dessus du SMIC


Quel ide de vouloir devenir chercheur aussi ? Il faut tre un peu masochiste... En plus ce n'est pas forcment vident de trouver un job ( moins de devenir enseignant chercheur  la fac peut-tre), parfois une grosse partie du travail de chercheur est compos de tches qui n'ont rien  voir avec la recherche.
Ensuite ceux qui font un doctorat ne sont pas forcment les meilleurs, ce sont juste ceux qui sont motiv pour bosser sur un mmoire pendant 3 ans, au lieu d'aller chercher du boulot.
Les meilleurs ne sont pas forcment attir par la recherche.




> Je propose qu'on ouvre les vannes de limmigration


Elles sont largement assez ouverte depuis longtemps.
Il y a une voie d'immigration lgale, l on parle plus de clandestins.

Ce ne sont pas des gens qui veulent s'intgrer, ils ne veulent mme pas rester en France, ils rvent d'Angleterre, c'est pour a que le Royaume-Uni finance la construction d'un mur  Calais. (les migrants drangent les camions)

Ce qu'on devrait faire c'est arrter de foutre la merde dans leur pays, je ne sais pas si on fait quelque chose en Afghanistan, au Soudan, en rythre, mais je sais qu'en Syrie on a financ des "rebelles" et a a entretenu une guerre civile.
Si on aidait ces pays les gens fuiraient moins.

----------


## MABROUKI

> .....
> Ce qu'on devrait faire c'est arrter de foutre la merde dans leur pays, je ne sais pas si on fait quelque chose en Afghanistan, au Soudan, en rythre, mais je sais qu'en Syrie on a financ des "rebelles" et a a entretenu une guerre civile.
> Si on aidait ces pays les gens fuiraient moins.


Tu oublies le marcage sahlien(Nigeria,Niger,mali et Burkina) ou les gvts de Mr hollande et  prsentement Macron sont emptrs jusqu'aux reins...

Or voil que les reprsentants des  gvt franais y compris des gnraux conseillers militaires trouvent le moyen de se plaindre  officiellement que les gvts des pays concerns ne font rien pour l'aider  combattre  les djihadistes,qu'ils n'ont pas d'armes locales.
Or si avec un peu de bon sens ,ces gvts franais avaient assujetti l'envoi de leur aide militaire  la condition expresse que  chaque soldat franais  soit prcd de 2 soldats locaux ,conformment au prcepte "Aide-toi,le ciel t'aidera" du fabuliste  J.de La Fontaine  ,prcepte que je traduis personnellement par l'expression prosaque "vous devant,moi derrire en avant".

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est extrmement inquitant :
La Turquie ouvre ses frontires avec lEurope, et  ne retiendra plus  les migrants



> Selon plusieurs mdias turcs, des groupes de migrants en Turquie se dirigeaient vendredi vers les frontires avec les pays europens voisins. La tlvision dEtat TRT et la chane prive NTV montraient des groupes de dizaines de personnes prsentes comme des migrants en train de marcher le long dune route en direction de la frontire avec la Grce, charges de sacs. Lagence de presse DHA a rapport quenviron 300 migrants syriens, irakiens ou encore iraniens taient arrivs dans la province dEdirne, frontalire de la Grce.


Si la Turquie laisse rellement des millions de migrants rentrer c'est trs grave.
Si on se tape en parallle la crise conomique, des millions de migrants, lpidmie Covid_19, on est vraiment mal.  ::(: 
2020 va tre une anne historique, ce sera peut-tre l'anne de l'effondrement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est extrmement inquitant :
> La Turquie ouvre ses frontires avec lEurope, et  ne retiendra plus  les migrants
> 
> Si la Turquie laisse rellement des millions de migrants rentrer c'est trs grave.
> Si on se tape en parallle la crise conomique, des millions de migrants, lpidmie Covid_19, on est vraiment mal. 
> 2020 va tre une anne historique, ce sera peut-tre l'anne de l'effondrement.


Erdogan en parle dj depuis des mois ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Certes, mais un jour il va peut-tre vraiment laisser des millions d'rythrens, de soudanais, d'afghans, etc, envahir l'Europe.
C'est trs important de dfendre les frontires extrieures de l'UE.
Je me demande si l'pidmie de Covid-19 se propagerait rapidement dans un camps de migrant ? Au niveau de l'hygine a ne doit pas tre top, je doute qu'ils se lavent les mains avec du savon toutes les heures et qu'ils ternuent dans leur coude.

Bref, si Erdogan veut faire chier l'UE c'est le bon moment pour laisser des migrants entrer. Tout le monde est trop proccup par la chute de l'conomie qui s'acclre  cause du Covid-19.

----------


## tanaka59

> Certes, mais un jour il va peut-tre vraiment laisser des millions d'rythrens, de soudanais, d'afghans, etc, envahir l'Europe.
> C'est trs important de dfendre les frontires extrieures de l'UE.
> Je me demande si l'pidmie de Covid-19 se propagerait rapidement dans un camps de migrant ? Au niveau de l'hygine a ne doit pas tre top, je doute qu'ils se lavent les mains avec du savon toutes les heures et qu'ils ternuent dans leur coude.
> 
> Bref, si Erdogan veut faire chier l'UE c'est le bon moment pour laisser des migrants entrer. Tout le monde est trop proccup par la chute de l'conomie qui s'acclre  cause du Covid-19.


Au non , loin de l on ne l'a pas oubli . 

Pour me rendre rgulirement sur la cte Belge et Franaise, je constate une recrudescence des rondes policires de jour comme de nuit. Un barricadement des aires d'autoroutes avec grillages et barbels. En Flandres quand on prend l'autoroute pour Brugges ou Anvers il y a mme des aires d'autoroutes ou l'accs est maintenant interdits aux VL. Seul les PL munis d'un pass peuvent s'y arrter. Barrire, grillage lectrifi et camra. 

Et gare aux petits malin, la police flamande renvoient illico-presto les migrants ... en France !

----------


## Ryu2000

Je crois que c'est la Grce et la Bulgarie qui sont menaces directement.
Les grecs ont dj suffisamment de problmes comme a, ils n'ont pas besoin de migrants en plus...
Je crois que la Bulgarie dfend les frontires externes de l'UE comme elle est cens faire.

Les grecs vont se mettre  tuer des migrants si a continu.
En Grce, de nouveaux camps de migrants attisent la colre



> Sur les les de Lesbos et de Chios, des affrontements ont oppos mardi 25 fvrier les forces antimeutes aux habitants hostiles  la construction de nouveaux centres ferms.

----------


## tanaka59

> Je crois que c'est la Grce et la Bulgarie qui sont menaces directement.
> Les grecs ont dj suffisamment de problmes comme a, ils n'ont pas besoin de migrants en plus...
> Je crois que la Bulgarie dfend les frontires externes de l'UE comme elle est cens faire.
> 
> Les grecs vont se mettre  tuer des migrants si a continu.
> En Grce, de nouveaux camps de migrants attisent la colre


C'est exactement comme  Calais ... l'une des 10 villes les plus pauvres de France . Ne parlons pas de la rgion de Hauts de France qui est dj bien un mauvais lve. Taux de chmage lev, taux de pauvret aussi.

Je vais tre cru (dsol pour le terme) : la population des Hauts de France a autre foutre que de penser  l'arriver des migrants ! 

Allez dire aux chmeurs et gilets jaunes de la rgion qu'il va y avoir un pauvre migrant de plus ...  On s'en bal les cacahutes ! La mentalit du moment c'est plutt "retour  l'envoyeur" .

Ni l'tat , ni les collectivits ne sont capables de s'occuper correctement des problmes sociaux conomiques de la rgion actuelle. Alors s'occuper des migrants est un mirage ! 

Vous pouvez vous dire que la pense dans les hauts de France est particulirement immonde, inhumaine, raciste, sectaire et j'en passe ... elle est pas prte de changer .  ::?: 

En Flandres c'est pire !

----------


## Ryu2000

> La mentalit du moment c'est plutt "retour  l'envoyeur" .


Le problme c'est qu'ils brlent leur papiers, on ne sait pas o les renvoyer... Cela dit on pourrait les envoyer en Syrie ce serait toujours mieux que l'Afghanistan ou l'rythre.
On devrait aider la Syrie a se dbarrasser des derniers terroristes, pour que la paix revienne dans ce pays. Malheureusement en ce moment il y a la Turquie qui pose problme en Syrie...

Je comprend que les gens de calais en aient plein le dos.
Rixe  Calais entre Afghans en novembre : trois personnes mises en examen
Calais : des rixes entre Afghans et Erythrens font 22 blesss, dont plusieurs par balle
Calais Deux rixes entre migrants ont fait trois blesss zone des Dunes, vendredi et samedi

==========
Edit :
a craint :
Turquie : ouverture totale des frontires avec lEurope et la Syrie pendant 72 heures



> La Turquie vient de dcider louverture totale de ses frontires maritimes et terrestres avec lEurope et avec la Syrie pendant les trois prochains jours. *Des centaines de migrants sapprtent  entrer en Grce*

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le problme c'est qu'ils brlent leur papiers, on ne sait pas o les renvoyer... Cela dit on pourrait les envoyer en Syrie ce serait toujours mieux que l'Afghanistan ou l'rythre.
> ........ Malheureusement en ce moment il y a la Turquie qui pose problme en Syrie...


Fissa par l la sortie , vers la Turquie puisqu'ils viennent de Turquie.
Les papiers c'est un faux problme pos par les politicards , c'est  Ertokhan(pas Erdogan) de les renvoyer chez eux car c'est le 1 er pays d'accueil ou de les noyer dans la mer de Marmara.
Au passage Ertokhan  court d'argent brandit de nouveau la menace de "lcher les chiens" migrants  sur l'UE et surtout Angela Merkel  qui est un client conomique important.
Le conflit de Syrie est en passe de devenir un conflit russo-turc.
Ces 2 pays tant les principaux artisans en coulisse dans cette guerre civile fomente de toutes pices,il est dans l'ordre des chose qu'ils se mangent le nez l'un l'autre.
Qui sme le vent rcolte la tempte.
L'adage arabe dit lui "qui creuse une fosse y tombe".

----------


## tanaka59

> Le problme c'est qu'ils brlent leur papiers, on ne sait pas o les renvoyer... Cela dit on pourrait les envoyer en Syrie ce serait toujours mieux que l'Afghanistan ou l'rythre.
> On devrait aider la Syrie a se dbarrasser des derniers terroristes, pour que la paix revienne dans ce pays. Malheureusement en ce moment il y a la Turquie qui pose problme en Syrie...
> 
> Je comprend que les gens de calais en aient plein le dos.
> Rixe  Calais entre Afghans en novembre : trois personnes mises en examen
> Calais : des rixes entre Afghans et Erythrens font 22 blesss, dont plusieurs par balle
> Calais Deux rixes entre migrants ont fait trois blesss zone des Dunes, vendredi et samedi
> 
> ==========
> ...


Les gros problmes avec les pays musulmans ou l'on ne sait mettre personne d'accord :

Royauts (Arabie Saoudite, Oman, Emirats Arabes, Bahren , Qatar , Kowet , Jordanie , Maroc ) VERSUS Rpublique (Algerie, Lybie, Turquie, Iran, Iraq, Yemen, Egypte )
Rpubliques sunnite VS Royauts chiite.
Les problmes de dcoupages de frontires des peuples (les kurdes , les bdouins, les berbres, les kabyles , les talibans ... )
Les soutiens de l'occident depuis les annes 1970 , genres les talibans une fois contre les sovitiques, puis maintenant contre l'occident ...
Les pays sous l'influence d'un gros bloc ( Russie +  Kazakhstan + Turkmnistan , Chine + Malaisie + Indonesie , Inde et Pakistan ...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fissa par l la sortie , vers la Turquie puisqu'ils viennent de Turquie.


Si tu les renvois en Turquie ils vont ressortir vu que la frontire est ouverte.
On ne peut strictement rien faire pour stopper les migrants, on ne peut pas demander  l'arme Grecs de leur tirer dessus...
Donc ils vont se balader dans les pays de l'UE, je ne pense pas qu'ils vont viser l'Estonie et la Slovaquie en premier. Ils rvent d'atteindre l'Angleterre et la frontire anglaise est en France  ::(: 




> Au passage Ertokhan  court d'argent brandit de nouveau la menace de "lcher les chiens" migrants  sur l'UE et surtout Angela Merkel  qui est un client conomique important.


Je crois que l'histoire c'est que la Turquie demande  l'Otan de l'aider contre la Syrie, erdogan veut rgler le problme kurde.




> Rpubliques sunnite VS Royauts chiite.


Je sais pas, il y a des sunnites qui s'entendent trs bien avec des chiites. Et des gens qui vivent en monarchie qui s'entendent avec des gens qui vivent en Rpublique.
La Syrie est une dmocratie multiconfessionnelle, si c'est le bordel c'est parce que des puissances trangres financent le terrorisme. On essaie de nous faire passer a pour des gentils rebelles, mais ce n'est absolument pas le cas.
Des terroristes veulent installer la charia en Syrie et nos mdias essaient de nous faire gober que ce sont eux les gentils.
Si tout le monde arrtait de sponsoris le terrorisme la paix serait revenu en Syrie et on arrterait de nous faire prendre des afghans, des soudanais et des rythrens pour des syriens...

Enfin bref tant pis, en ce moment on ne parle que de la crise conomique acclr par le Covid-19, a clipse tout.
En mme temps la crise conomique est rellement un problme plus urgent. Tout risque de seffondrer rapidement. Donc au final 3, 4 millions de migrants en plus ou pas, est-ce que a change vraiment quelque chose ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Si tu les renvois en Turquie ils vont ressortir vu que la frontire est ouverte.
> On ne peut strictement rien faire pour stopper les migrants, on ne peut pas demander  l'arme Grecs de leur tirer dessus...
> 
> 
> Je crois que l'histoire c'est que la Turquie demande  l'Otan de l'aider contre la Syrie, erdogan veut rgler le problme kurde.
> 
> 
> J


Si,si  ,si l'UE adosse au retour des migrants  des sanctions conomiques car Ertokhan frapp au portefeuille arrtera daccueillir des migrants .
Cet argument du type portefeuille a t couronn de succs lorsque My Uncle l'as utilis  contre  le hidalgo mexicain; celui a dpch illico des troupes sur sa frontiere Honduras ce qui a stopp le flux.

Si on n' y mets pas le hol ,l'oncle janissaire qui aime "boko l'argent" est capable dentraner l'UE  dans une guerre contre la Russie,car il est membre de LOTAN et il invoquera la mise en application du trait  Otan.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si,si  ,si l'UE adosse au retour des migrants  des sanctions conomiques car Ertokhan frapp au portefeuille arrtera daccueillir des migrants .


Pourquoi Erdogan accueil autant de migrants ?
a doit coter trs cher  la Turquie, elle serait en droit de demander  l'UE de lui donner de l'argent pour pouvoir amliorer la qualit de vie dans les camps de migrants Turques.
Bref...

Turquie : des milliers de migrants affluent  la frontire grecque



> Nous n'allons pas fermer les portes.  La phrase, lche samedi 29 fvrier par le prsident turc, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan, a lanc plusieurs milliers de migrants, dont des Syriens, des Afghans et des Irakiens, sur les routes.* Dans la journe, au moins 13.000 personnes, dont  des familles et de jeunes enfants , se sont masses le long de la frontire entre la Turquie et la Grce, daprs lONU. Ils ont t rejoints dimanche matin par au moins 2000 migrants supplmentaires qui marchaient en file indienne  travers des champs en direction du poste frontalier de Pazarkule. Militaires et policiers grecs ont renforc leurs patrouilles le long du fleuve frontalier Evros. L'agence europenne de contrle des frontires Frontex a annonc avoir relev son niveau d'alerte  lev.


Grce : incidents  Lesbos o des habitants empchent des migrants de dbarquer



> Aux cris de rentrez en Turquie, un groupe d'habitants de l'le grecque de Lesbos a empch dimanche 1er mars une cinquantaine de migrants d'accoster avec leur canot aprs plusieurs heures en mer, ont constat des photographes de l'AFP.


===
En 2016 l'UE a promis 6 milliards  la Turquie pour stocker des clandestins.
Migrants: l'UE veut que la Turquie respecte l'accord



> Sur les 6 milliards d'euros promis  la Turquie dans l'accord conclu avec Bruxelles en 2016, 3,2 milliards ont t verss, a-t-il dtaill. L'argent doit aider Ankara  financer l'accueil des rfugis, en particulier les Syriens fuyant la guerre, et  empcher qu'ils se dirigent vers l'Union europenne.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Pourquoi Erdogan accueil autant de migrants ?
> 
> Bref...
> 
> En 2016 l'UE a promis 6 milliards  la Turquie pour stocker des clandestins.
> Migrants: l'UE veut que la Turquie respecte l'accord


Tu  as l'explication.
C'est un prcdent dangereux  l'initiative de la Teutonne Merkel qui voulait stopper les migrants aprs avoir reu le 1 er flux  d'un million (des basanes  au lieu de Sugambres blonds,fichtre ).
Ertokhan  qui aime "boko d'argent"  y a vu un nouveau filon pour extorquer du fric  la  Riche  Teutonne.
Boko d' Argent c'est en rfrence au chantage du groupe islamiste BOKO HAREM  qui est pass matre dans l'art  d'extorquer du pognon au gvt du Nigeria  en change d'otages nigrians (il a kidnappe 1000 jeunes filles dans un lyce)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu  as l'explication.


Quand j'ai cris le message  l'origine je savais que l'UE avait pay la Turquie, mais je n'avais pas russi  retrouv la source, quand je l'ai enfin trouv j'ai modifi la fin du message.




> Merkel qui voulait stopper les migrants


L'Allemagne a accueilli vraiment beaucoup de migrants, mais a a mal tourn, le peuple en avait marre, pour garder de la popularit elle a du faire marche arrire.




> y a vu un nouveau filon pour extorquer du fric


Quelque part c'tait sympa de la part de la Turquie de bloquer les migrants, 6 milliards d'euros c'tait peut-tre justifi.
Mais l la Turquie veut que l'UE l'aide pour renverser le gouvernement syrien ou alors qu'elle paie ce qui manque de l'argent prvu.

Maintenant il va falloir grer ce problme de migrants et le timing est vraiment mauvais. Si des migrants se faisaient infecter par le Covid-19 ils pourraient transporter la maladie dans plein de pays.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Maintenant il va falloir grer ce problme de migrants et le timing est vraiment mauvais. Si des migrants se faisaient infecter par le Covid-19 ils pourraient transporter la maladie dans plein de pays.


Vu qu'Ertokhan ,l'avide, veut lcher ses "chiens mchants" malgr le risque certain  de propager l'pidmie de Covid-19,cela  dmontre  posteriori une fois de plus son cynisme et  inconsciente politique de matre chanteur.
Aussi  faut-il  le mettre en quarantaine   conomique et instaurer un cordon sanitaire quitte  appeler l'OMS . 
Il est capable  d'utiliser le Covid-19  en change de "boko d'argent".

----------


## Ryu2000

> le risque certain  de propager l'pidmie de Covid-19


Bof... Dj les migrants ne sont probablement pas infect, ils taient dans des camps ils n'taient pas en train de se balader en Chine, en Italie, ou je ne sais o. Les migrants ne reprsentent rien par rapport au nombre d'europens qui se promnent  travers les pays chaque jour.
La Turquie n'a pas lch 2 millions de migrants d'un coup, pour le moment il y a peut-tre 10 000 migrants qui ont t relch (en ordre de grandeur).

Ce qui rend les gens malades ce sont les gares, les aroports, les conventions, les manifestations, les hpitaux. Plus il y a de gens plus il la probabilit qu'il y ait un malade est lev.
Les entreprises vont dire  leur employs de rester  la maison et de faire du tltravail. Parce qu'aller aux bureaux c'est trop dangereux.
Les oprateurs de caisse dans les supermarchs risquent de se faire infecter, il croisent beaucoup de gens dans la mme journe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Boko d' Argent c'est en rfrence au chantage du groupe islamiste BOKO HAREM  qui est pass matre dans l'art  d'extorquer du pognon au gvt du Nigeria  en change d'otages nigrians (il a kidnappe 1000 jeunes filles dans un lyce)


Tu as oubli de prciser que c'tait au nom de ton dieu avec lequel tu nous bassines  longueur de post...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> au nom de ton dieu


Il y autant d'islam qu'il y a de pratiquants, chacun linterprte un peu comme il veut. L'ensemble des imams ne disent pas exactement la mme chose (il n'y a pas qu'une histoire de sunnite et de chiite).
Toutes les grosses religions ont t utilis comme prtexte pour faire des guerres.
Mais ce n'est pas Jsus ou Mahomet qui ont rellement demander  des gens d'aller casser des gueules. Bon aprs c'est vrai que Jsus tait un guerrier mais il se battait contre les marchands du temple. D'ailleurs la Mecque c'est devenu un gros temple de la consommation.  ::(: 

Edit :
Syrie : Erdogan exige le soutien de l'Union europenne



> Recep Tayyip Erdogan hausse le ton. Le prsident turc a pris la parole mercredi pour exiger que l'Union europenne soutienne les initiatives turques visant  rgler le conflit en Syrie et la crise migratoire qui en dcoule. Vendredi, la Turquie a ouvert ses frontires avec l'Europe, permettant alors  des milliers d'individus de se rendre en Grce. Une situation redoute qui ravive le souvenir de la crise migratoire de 2015. Lundi, Erdogan avait d'ailleurs tent dj de faire pression sur l'Europe en agitant la menace de l'arrive de  millions  de migrants sur le Vieux Continent.


Bon ben l c'est clair, qu'il demande  l'UE de l'aider  renverser le gouvernement Syrien sinon il lche les migrants.
Si on veut que la paix revienne en Syrie il serait plus simple d'attaquer l'arme Turque en Syrie.
Attaquer la Syrie c'est se fcher avec la Russie, l'Iran, etc, ce n'est pas une grande ide...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ryu, ce n'tait pas  toi que je m'adressais, mais  Mabrouki, qui vient faire du proslytisme  longueur de post sur ce forum. 
Je ne parle pas de religion, mais juste que SON dieu, dont il ne cesse de nous parler de ses beaux principes, est aussi  l'origine de ces horreurs. Et que, pour le moment on ne l'a pas vu (son dieu) venir dire quoi que ce soit. Ce mutisme en dit long sur l'individu, ses principes et sa morale. Bon, faudrait videmment qu'il existe, ce gusse. Parce que jusqu' prsent, y a pas des masses de preuves...

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce n'tait pas  toi que je m'adressais


Je le sais trs bien, mais je ne supporte pas quand on dit que la religion crer des guerres alors que ce sont des pouvoirs qui utilisent la religion pour manipuler des peuples.
C'est pas la religion qui demande a (enfin si il y a bien une religion qui prne la guerre...).




> Parce que jusqu' prsent, y a pas des masses de preuves...


Les dieux existent dans la tte de plein de gens.

----------


## tanaka59

> Ryu, ce n'tait pas  toi que je m'adressais, mais  Mabrouki, qui vient faire du proslytisme  longueur de post sur ce forum. 
> Je ne parle pas de religion, mais juste que SON dieu, dont il ne cesse de nous parler de ses beaux principes, est aussi  l'origine de ces horreurs. Et que, pour le moment on ne l'a pas vu (son dieu) venir dire quoi que ce soit. Ce mutisme en dit long sur l'individu, ses principes et sa morale. Bon, faudrait videmment qu'il existe, ce gusse. Parce que jusqu' prsent, y a pas des masses de preuves...


Tu ne peux pas prouver que dieu n'existe pas. Comme je ne peux pas prouver qu'il existe.

Vile mcrant, tu seras pendu ou mis au buchet sur une place publique  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tu ne peux pas prouver que dieu n'existe pas. Comme je ne peux pas prouver qu'il existe.
> 
> Vile mcrant, tu seras pendu ou mis au buchet sur une place publique


Il cherche  l '"ultima ratio" comme disent les philosophiques antiques.
Il faut lui rappeler le principe de raison suffisante postul par Leibniz il  y a 3 sicles:
Toute  chose  a une  cause  ,et toute chose a une  fin(but).
Car si, par dfinition, on appelle :
Dieu, *le Crateur de l'Univers*,
et que le Crateur de l'Univers, c'est l'Univers Lui Mme(selon les mcrants), alors on peut appeler Dieu cet Univers.

Et si l'on admet un Principe Crateur Extrieur au monde matriel, alors ce Principe est aussi de *statut divin,* car galement Crateur de l'Univers.
_Dieu donc parat invitable, ou alors il faut changer sa dfinition!_.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tu as oubli de prciser que c'tait au nom de ton dieu avec lequel tu nous bassines  longueur de post...


En usurpant le nom de Dieu  ,les mauvais bergers humains que sont les hommes 
ont commis   beaucoup de crimes et d'impits  ,dont Dieu n'est pas videmment  responsable.
Cela fait partie bien entendu   de la duplicit  et rouerie de certains humains et tu n'as pas toi ni moi,le droit  de condamner l'humanit en bloc.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Et si l'on admet un Principe Crateur Extrieur au monde matriel, alors ce Principe est aussi de *statut divin,* car galement Crateur de l'Univers.
> _Dieu donc parat invitable, ou alors il faut changer sa dfinition!_.


T'es en train de dire l que ce qu'il y a dans ton bouquin prfr c'est faux, vu que si dieu (l'univers) nous a fait  son image et blablabla on devrait avoir des plantes, et nous mme en nous. Donc ta religion ainsi que toutes les autres c'est des foutaises. Alors arrte de nous les briser avec ces mensonges.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> T'es en train de dire l que ce qu'il y a dans ton bouquin prfr c'est faux, vu que si dieu (l'univers) nous a fait  son image et blablabla on devrait avoir des plantes, et nous mme en nous. Donc ta religion ainsi que toutes les autres c'est des foutaises. Alors arrte de nous les briser avec ces mensonges.


La plupart des thories religieuses sont issues de personnes qui a la base tait sous l'influence de produit hallucinogne. C'est ce qu'voque divers thories scientifiques.

----------


## el_slapper

> Bonjour, 
> 
> La plupart des thories religieuses sont issues de personnes qui a la base tait sous l'influence de produit hallucinogne. C'est ce qu'voque divers thories scientifiques.


Ron Hubbard, lui, cherchait juste  ne pas payer d'impts. Sa religion est tout aussi hallucine que les autres.

----------


## yildiz-online

> T'es en train de dire l que ce qu'il y a dans ton bouquin prfr c'est faux, vu que si dieu (l'univers) nous a fait  son image et blablabla on devrait avoir des plantes, et nous mme en nous. Donc ta religion ainsi que toutes les autres c'est des foutaises. Alors arrte de nous les briser avec ces mensonges.


Pour le coup, le mensonge vient de toi, selon l'islam, Dieu n'a pas cr l'homme  son image.

----------


## Ryu2000

La plupart du temps la religion insuffle des valeurs positives, par exemple dans le catholicisme c'est le pardon et l'oubli. (la vengeance et la vendetta c'est mal, il faut pardonner, sinon a tourne en rond)
Il y a parfois des histoires de rgles du genre : ne tue pas, ne vol pas, n'essaie pas de baiser la femme de ton pote, repose toi un jour par semaine, etc.
Ce n'est pas mchant comme truc, bon aprs il y a bien une religion pleine de haine, avec un dlire du genre "nous avons un sang spcial, nous sommes les seuls humains, les autres sont des animaux qui seront nos esclaves", mais  part a, a va.

Bon aprs les humains sont des c*ns et a fini toujours par poser problme, par exemple en ce moment des indiens tabassent des musulmans :
Inde : 50 morts et 450 blesss dans des affrontements entre hindous et musulmans
Il ne faut pas les faire chier les hindous, ils ne rigolent pas les mecs.

En principe quand tout le monde a la mme croyance dans la mme rgion a se passe bien, a soude les gens, ils ont les mmes traditions. Par exemple en France il y a un gros hritage catholique (lundi de Pques, jeudi de lAscension, Nol, la Toussaint, la Chandeleur, Mardi Gras, etc).
Il y a encore des gens qui passent  l'glise quand ils se marient ou quand ils meurent, parce que c'est dans la culture franaise.

Comme a :



La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres, donc normalement tout le monde peut vivre sa religion dans le priv, tant qu'il embte personne.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Pour le coup, le mensonge vient de toi, selon l'islam, Dieu n'a pas cr l'homme  son image.


Ah oui, par contre il est dit que la terre est plate, ou que les toiles sont plus vieilles que la terre, que le ciel est solide ou encore que la chair vient aprs les os chez l'embryon. C'est tout autant  jeter que le reste.




> La plupart du temps la religion insuffle des valeurs positives, par exemple dans le catholicisme c'est le pardon et l'oubli. (la vengeance et la vendetta c'est mal, il faut pardonner, sinon a tourne en rond)
> Il y a parfois des histoires de rgles du genre : ne tue pas, ne vol pas, n'essaie pas de baiser la femme de ton pote, repose toi un jour par semaine, etc.
> Ce n'est pas mchant comme truc, bon aprs il y a bien une religion pleine de haine, avec un dlire du genre "nous avons un sang spcial, nous sommes les seuls humains, les autres sont des animaux qui seront nos esclaves", mais  part a, a va.


Ah oui c'est vrai que la bible n'est pas ouvertement homophobe, et rempli de haine. Le coran pareil, il n'y a pas du tout d'incitation  la haine et au sexisme et la torah de mme, c'est vraiment pas pro esclavagisme non plus. Puis c'est pas comme si les bouquins taient lis entre eux pour le coup, genre l'ancien testament qu'est ce que c'est ?





> En principe quand tout le monde a la mme croyance dans la mme rgion a se passe bien, a soude les gens, ils ont les mmes traditions. Par exemple en France il y a un gros hritage catholique (lundi de Pques, jeudi de lAscension, Nol, la Toussaint, la Chandeleur, Mardi Gras, etc).


Oui quand tout le monde  la mme religion a n'arrive jamais que d'autres doctrines n'apparaissent. La saint barthelemy n'est jamais arrive d'ailleurs, le protestantisme d'ailleurs est n dans un pays qui n'tais pas catholique il faut le savoir. De nos jours plus personne ne sait ce qu'on fte, c'est totalement dbile de garder ces rgles. Faites des trucs plus simple ! Ftons les solstices et autre quinoxes, notre histoire et j'en passe. Mais fter le respawn d'un mec issu d'un bouquin a suffit la comdie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> genre l'ancien testament qu'est ce que c'est ?


Ouais l'ancien testament c'est n'importe quoi. Mais on peut l'ignorer, le catholicisme est bas sur les vangiles de Matthieu, Marc, Luc et Jean.
Le message de Jsus peut tre interprt comme "oubliez l'ancien testament et luttez contre les marchands du temple".




> Faites des trucs plus simple ! Ftons les solstices et autre quinoxes, notre histoire et j'en passe.


C'est la tradition et la plupart des gens respectent les traditions. Cela dit les jours fris catholique disparaissent petit  petit  ::(: 
Bientt il n'y aura plus de Lundi de Pques, de Fte de l'Ascension ni de Lundi de Pentecte. Toutes les entreprises pourront tre ouvertes le dimanche et les travailleurs seront pay  100%, pas  125%  ::(: 

Bref il y a des glises catholiques dans tous les villages, mme si il n'y a plus de messe car il n'y a plus de cur, c'est quand mme jolie.
C'est triste quand des cathdrales se font dtruire car il n'y a pas de budget pour les entretenir. C'est quand mme le patrimoine de la France.

Et pour les jours fris il y a galement la fte du travail et l'armistice 1945, ce serait cool que a continu comme a.
Pure c'est dingue comme vous tes rpublicains ici...  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 
"Aimez-vous les uns les autres" comme on dit dans certaines religions  ::P: 

====
Pour en revenir au sujet :
A la frontire grco-turque, des citoyens patrouillent pour "viter l'invasion" de migrants
Ankara dploie des renforts pour empcher la Grce de repousser les migrants

a va tre dur pour la Grce d'empcher les clandestins d'entrer en Europe.
Migrants : les Europens dcids  protger la frontire grecque



> Runis  Bruxelles, les ministres de l'Intrieur de l'Union europenne ont affich leur fermet vis--vis de la Turquie. Ils sont dtermins  aider la Grce  empcher les entres illgales et demandent au prsident Erdogan de respecter ses engagements de 2016.

----------


## seedbarrett

Le message de Jsus ? Le message d'un mec ou ses mmoires n'arrivent mme  tre d'accord sur son moment de naisssance ?



> Selon Matthieu 2:1
> 
> Jsus tant n  Bethlhem en Jude, au temps du roi Hrode, voici des mages d'Orient arrivrent  Jrusalem,
> 
> Selon Luc 2:1-5
> 
> 1 En ce temps-l parut un dit de Csar Auguste, ordonnant un recensement de toute la terre. 2 Ce premier recensement eut lieu pendant que Quirinius tait gouverneur de Syrie. [...] 5 afin de se faire inscrire avec Marie, sa fiance, qui tait enceinte


Pas de chance, les romains taient trs bon pour la gestion, et on sait que Hrode Ier est mort en 4 avant JC (Jsus tait dj n d'aprs Matthieu) mais aussi que le Gouverneur Quirinius entre en fonction  partir de 6 aprs JC et Jsus n'tait pas n selon Luc. Alors dj y'a un truc son histoire  mme pas commenc, imagine la suite. Et c'est aussi la seule personne  ma connaissance avec 3 suaires.




> C'est la tradition et la plupart des gens respectent les traditions. Cela dit les jours fris catholique disparaissent petit  petit
> Bientt il n'y aura plus de Lundi de Pques, de Fte de l'Ascension ni de Lundi de Pentecte. Toutes les entreprises pourront tre ouvertes le dimanche et les travailleurs seront pay  100%, pas  125%


Et bien si demain le jour de repos passe de dimanche  mercredi, a va changer quoi  ta vie ? Le soucis c'est pas le jour de repos, mais la dure du travail etc. Puis tu parles d'un futur ou y'aura plus de taff de toute faon. 
Et c'est trs bien que les ftes cathos disparaissent, ou alors intgrons celles des autres religions, et vu le nombre infini de cultes et sectes on bossera plus jamais.


Bon allez, fini les btises avec les religions, il y a le retour d'une grande crise migratoire. Et je ne sais pas du tout comment a va se terminer.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Ah oui c'est vrai que la bible n'est pas ouvertement homophobe, et rempli de haine. Le coran pareil, il n'y a pas du tout d'incitation  la haine et au sexisme et la torah de mme, c'est vraiment pas pro esclavagisme non plus. Puis c'est pas comme si les bouquins taient lis entre eux pour le coup, genre l'ancien testament qu'est ce que c'est ?


Toujours amusant les gens qui crachent sur les croyances autres que les leurs en les taxants de haineuses...

Pour ceux qui ont moins mon message, je les invite trs cordialement  me faire savoir en quoi il est inexact que l'islam ne reprsente pas Dieu comme un humain.

----------


## tanaka59

> Ouais l'ancien testament c'est n'importe quoi. Mais on peut l'ignorer, le catholicisme est bas sur les vangiles de Matthieu, Marc, Luc et Jean.
> Le message de Jsus peut tre interprt comme "oubliez l'ancien testament et luttez contre les marchands du temple".
> 
> C'est la tradition et la plupart des gens respectent les traditions. Cela dit les jours fris catholique disparaissent petit  petit 
> Bientt il n'y aura plus de Lundi de Pques, de Fte de l'Ascension ni de Lundi de Pentecte. Toutes les entreprises pourront tre ouvertes le dimanche et les travailleurs seront pay  100%, pas  125% 
> 
> Bref il y a des glises catholiques dans tous les villages, mme si il n'y a plus de messe car il n'y a plus de cur, c'est quand mme jolie.
> C'est triste quand des cathdrales se font dtruire car il n'y a pas de budget pour les entretenir. C'est quand mme le patrimoine de la France.
> 
> ...


2 / 3 bricoles :

1) Pour les jours tel que le 8 mai et 11 novembre, je vois difficilement l'tat dgag ces jours et le "tourisme de mmoire". La Normandie, Les Hauts de France et le Grand Est ont dvelopp un tourisme qui pse prt de 1 milliards d' ... Puis tous les vnements qui tournent autour , ftes de villages, foires, expositions. Je vois mal l'tat se tirer une balle dans le pied. D'un poids de vu purement personne , je dfend le maintien de ces jours de commmorations qui un intrt historiques mais aussi conomique ! Autre exemple le seul march du vhicule de collection (dont celui des vhicules de 39-45 fait parti) pse 4 milliards d' ! C'est aussi une mane financire dont l'tat ne veut pas se priver ...

2) Bah si on ouvre le dimanche on fera comme Belgique . Ici en Belgique on ferme un jour de semaine ! En gnral le mardi . 




> Le message de Jsus ? Le message d'un mec ou ses mmoires n'arrivent mme  tre d'accord sur son moment de naisssance ?
> 
> Pas de chance, les romains taient trs bon pour la gestion, et on sait que Hrode Ier est mort en 4 avant JC (Jsus tait dj n d'aprs Matthieu) mais aussi que le Gouverneur Quirinius entre en fonction  partir de 6 aprs JC et Jsus n'tait pas n selon Luc. Alors dj y'a un truc son histoire  mme pas commenc, imagine la suite. Et c'est aussi la seule personne  ma connaissance avec 3 suaires.
> 
> Et bien si demain le jour de repos passe de dimanche  mercredi, a va changer quoi  ta vie ? Le soucis c'est pas le jour de repos, mais la dure du travail etc. Puis tu parles d'un futur ou y'aura plus de taff de toute faon. 
> Et c'est trs bien que les ftes cathos disparaissent, ou alors intgrons celles des autres religions, et vu le nombre infini de cultes et sectes on bossera plus jamais.
> 
> Bon allez, fini les btises avec les religions, il y a le retour d'une grande crise migratoire. Et je ne sais pas du tout comment a va se terminer.


Pour la petite anecdote , je calendrier grgorien que nous utilisons est en partie fauss. En effet un moine copiste c'est plant de 4  6 ans dans les dates. Rsultat d'un poid de vu purement religieux nous devrions tre en 2024 ou 2026. 
Idem l'anne ne commence pas en Janvier ... mais en Mars  :;):  Septembre  dcembre ne sont pas les 7  10me mois de l'anne pour rien ...

Comme pour Jsus n'est pas ne le 25 dcembre mais fin mars / dbut avril  :;): 




> Toujours amusant les gens qui crachent sur les croyances autres que les leurs en les taxants de haineuses...
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont moins mon message, je les invite trs cordialement  me faire savoir en quoi il est inexact que l'islam ne reprsente pas Dieu comme un humain.


D'un point de vu purement religion Occident VERSUS Orient VERSUS Asie VERSUS l'afrique/ocanie ne sont pas tout blanc ... Le "bien bienpensance" en Europe est critiquable ainsi que la "morale" , la condition de la femme au moyen Orient , le systme de caste en Asie , et l'afrique/ocanie avec des rythes tribaux ...

----------


## seedbarrett

Oui, j'aurais pas d dire haineux, mais plutt : Esclavagiste, pdophile, sexiste, homophobe, qui prne la guerre et le gnocide et oppos au raisonement rationnel. Tu veux des sources j'imagine ? Alors je te rponderai bien le coran, mais a fait un peu large. Alors voil un petit best of : http://antiobscurantisme.over-blog.c...e-l-islam.html et http://antiobscurantisme.over-blog.c...edophilie.html

Alors oui, je peux aussi avoir la haine, mais toutes ces choses prnes par vos textes archaique, est ce que c'est pas la mme chose ? Quand on dit qu'il faut tuer les infidles c'est quoi ? Les aths ont toujours t chasss par les religieux parce qu'ils sont une vrai menace et tout le monde le sais trs bien. Alors oui j'ai la haine, la haine de voir tant de malheurs revenir malgr les efforts de nos aieux en rendant tout un max laic. J'ai la haine de recevoir des menaces de morts pour avoir parl d'un bouquin mal crit et plein de btises. J'ai la haine d'tre en danger dans plein d'endroits parce que je crois pas en ces betises. Si ton dieux est parfait, pourquoi les palestiens et autres syriens qui le prie si fort sont en train de se faire tuer ?  Pourquoi ton dieu existe et pas harry potter ou woody de toy story ? Pourtant je te vois pas prier ton cowboy en plastique alors que c'est la mme chose.

----------


## yildiz-online

Tu as raison de dire que le Coran est large, sans mme lire ton blog je peux assurer qu'il a pris soin de sparer les citations de leur contexte, et a videmment omis tous les passages du Coran qui ne vont pas en sa faveur et prnent la bienfaisance envers son prochain, c'est courant, les explications seraient trop compliques et loigneraient les simples d'esprits.

Tu as parfaitement le droit d'avoir la haine, mais c'est alors ridicule de la reprocher aux autres, tu ne crois pas?

C'est dommage que tu sois en danger, mais l'adage dit qui sme le vent rcolte la tempte, si tu tais moins haineux, tu serais certainement bien moins prompt  attirer la haine, c'est un cercle vicieux.

Et tu peux donc continuer  lire des blogs simplistes et accuser les autres de tous les maux du monde, ou faire preuve d'humilit et rechercher une vision plus complte (et forcment complexe) du monde, c'est toi qui voit.

Sur ce, vais me regarder un pixar, a m'a donn l'envie..

----------


## Charvalos

> Oui, j'aurais pas d dire haineux, mais plutt : Esclavagiste, pdophile, sexiste, homophobe, qui prne la guerre et le gnocide et oppos au raisonement rationnel. Tu veux des sources j'imagine ? Alors je te rponderai bien le coran, mais a fait un peu large. Alors voil un petit best of : http://antiobscurantisme.over-blog.c...e-l-islam.html et http://antiobscurantisme.over-blog.c...edophilie.html
> 
> Alors oui, je peux aussi avoir la haine, mais toutes ces choses prnes par vos textes archaique, est ce que c'est pas la mme chose ? Quand on dit qu'il faut tuer les infidles c'est quoi ? Les aths ont toujours t chasss par les religieux parce qu'ils sont une vrai menace et tout le monde le sais trs bien. Alors oui j'ai la haine, la haine de voir tant de malheurs revenir malgr les efforts de nos aieux en rendant tout un max laic. J'ai la haine de recevoir des menaces de morts pour avoir parl d'un bouquin mal crit et plein de btises. J'ai la haine d'tre en danger dans plein d'endroits parce que je crois pas en ces betises. Si ton dieux est parfait, pourquoi les palestiens et autres syriens qui le prie si fort sont en train de se faire tuer ?  Pourquoi ton dieu existe et pas harry potter ou woody de toy story ? Pourtant je te vois pas prier ton cowboy en plastique alors que c'est la mme chose.


Je suis catholique et je trouve ce genre de discours assez drle.

Dois-je rappeler les Croisades catholiques au Moyen-ge, les bchers, etc ?

On n'a pas vraiment de leon  donner aux autres religions, je trouve.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis catholique et je trouve ce genre de discours assez drle.
> 
> Dois-je rappeler les Croisades catholiques au Moyen-ge, les bchers, etc ?
> 
> *On* n'a pas vraiment de leon  donner aux autres religions, je trouve.


En tant que catholique, effectivement, tu es mal plac pour donner des leons aux autres religions. Mais seedbarrett et moi, par exemple, sommes athe (de ce que j'ai compris des messages de seedbarrett), donc nous n'avons pas  endosser une quelconque part des horreurs perptres par les catholiques tout au long de l'histoire.

Ce qui est a not, c'est que, grce  la Rvolution Franaise, la Rpublique Franaise s'est affranchie du joug catholique. Ce qui a oblig le clerg a volu pour ne pas disparatre.
Ce qui n'a pas eu lieu avec l'islam. Rsultat, l'islam est encore au Moyen ge. 

Les crises actuelles (politiques, conomiques) sont un terreau fertile pour toutes les religions, et on voit un retour en force des relion-istes de tout poil, vouloir retrouver l'aura qu'avaient leurs sectes (car une religion n'est finalement rien d'autre qu'une secte lgale).
Les musulmans sont actuellement les plus agressifs, mais on voit une recrudescence d'actes anti-laque contre l'avortement (par exemple). Alors mme que la socit civile progresse en accordant de plus en plus largement le droit  l'avortement, le mariage homosexuel, la PMA, des intgristes religieux s'opposent de plus en plus ouvertement  ces progrs. 

C'est trs inquitant. Cela montre que rien n'est acquis et que contre des fanatiques obscurantistes, que sont les religieux, le combat n'est jamais gagn et qu'il est essentiel de ne rien laisser passer. C'est pourquoi, je dplore le manque de courage de nos politiques face  la monte de l'islamisation dans notre pays.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je suis catholique et je trouve ce genre de discours assez drle.
> 
> Dois-je rappeler les Croisades catholiques au Moyen-ge, les bchers, etc ?
> 
> On n'a pas vraiment de leon  donner aux autres religions, je trouve.


Ca ressemble plutot au discours d'un athe qui en a raz le bol que des gens s'entretuent au nom de trucs qui n'existent pas.

Pourquoi partir du principe que votre interlocuteur est membre d'une quelconque religion ?  ::roll::

----------


## virginieh

edit : grille, je disais la mme chose

----------


## el_slapper

> Pourquoi partir du principe que votre interlocuteur est membre d'une quelconque religion ?


Parce-que le simple fait qu'il existe des athes est une menace pour le message religieux. Donc partir du principe que tout le monde a une religion - mme si c'est faux - permet de poser des bases de discussions favorables, de mettre l'athe en position de minorit ngligeable, et de dballer son script sans sembarrasser de faits.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le message de Jsus ? Le message d'un mec ou ses mmoires n'arrivent mme  tre d'accord sur son moment de naisssance ?
> 
> 
> Pas de chance, les romains taient trs bon pour la gestion, et on sait que Hrode Ier est mort en 4 avant JC (Jsus tait dj n d'aprs Matthieu) mais aussi que le Gouverneur Quirinius entre en fonction  partir de 6 aprs JC et Jsus n'tait pas n selon Luc. Alors dj y'a un truc son histoire  mme pas commenc, imagine la suite. Et c'est aussi la seule personne  ma connaissance avec 3 suaires.


C'est  son message de prophte qui importe .
"Le sage montre la lune,l'idiot regarde son doigt".
Ses vangiles rapports par 4 aptres ou compagnons-tmoins qui sont des personnes humaines faillibles  peuvent comporter des omissions ou des diffrences dues  l'oubli  ou aux copistes  ,sans compter que le calendrier julien lui-mme tait   inconnu des juifs.
l'histoire romaine elle-mme fourmilles de ce genre de choses.
Par contre toi,petite larve savante , ta mmoire est bien sur infaillible.




> Et bien si demain le jour de repos passe de dimanche  mercredi, a va changer quoi  ta vie ? Le soucis c'est pas le jour de repos, mais la dure du travail etc. Puis tu parles d'un futur ou y'aura plus de taff de toute faon. 
> Et c'est trs bien que les ftes cathos disparaissent, ou alors intgrons celles des autres religions, et vu le nombre infini de cultes et sectes on bossera plus jamais.


Le jour de repos  est due  la religion ,et sans lui tu travaillerais comme un esclave gyptien, grec ou romain jusqu' ce que mort s'ensuive.
Il s'appelle  jour dominical.
Les jours fris ont t institus par toutes les religions comme des jours pour se remmorer  leurs  Messages respectifs.
Etant donn que tu es un mcrant qui croit uniquement au Nant, au Vide et mais nanmoins ne trouve aucune contradiction  croire  au Diable,quand on lui dit  qu'il est parmi nous  ,on devrait t'interdire les jours fris .

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ca ressemble plutot au discours d'un athe qui en a raz le bol que des gens s'entretuent au nom de trucs qui n'existent pas.
> 
> Pourquoi partir du principe que votre interlocuteur est membre d'une quelconque religion ?


Il le faut car discuter de Dieu ou des Dieux avec un athe , ne pas confondre avec un paen qui est un innocent,c..d un ignorant gar, quivaut   discuter avec un  sourd.
Car la  seule  foi de l'athe  c'est tre CONTRE Dieu & mme de tous les Dieux.
Ce sont des exemplaires en chair et en os de Satan le Rebelle.

"Nous avons destin beaucoup de djinns et d'hommes pour l'Enfer. Ils ont des curs, mais ne comprennent pas. Ils ont des yeux, mais ne voient pas. Ils ont des oreilles, mais n'entendent pas. Ceux-l sont comme les bestiaux, mme plus gars encore. Tels sont les insouciants"  (Coran,7/179).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est  son message de prophte qui importe .
> "Le sage montre la lune,l'idiot regarde son doigt".
> Ses vangiles rapports par 4 aptres ou compagnons-tmoins qui sont des personnes humaines


Sauf que le "nouveau testament" et ses vangiles ont t crits plus de 50 ans aprs les soi-disant fait, alors que tous les protagonistes taient morts, par un empereur romain, cela pour garder et assoir son pouvoir devant la monte d'une nouvelle religion. a en dit long sur le cot "divin" de la chose.




> Les jours fris ont t institus par toutes les religions comme des jours pour se remmorer  leurs  Messages respectifs.
> Etant donn que tu es un mcrant qui croit uniquement au Nant, au Vide et mais nanmoins ne trouve aucune contradiction  croire  au Diable,quand on lui dit  qu'il est parmi nous  ,pn devrait t'interdire les jours fris .


C'est exactement ce qui est dit. Pourquoi ne pas supprimer les jours fris d'origine religieuse et installer  la place des jours fris historiques. Il y en a dj, bien sr, mais on pourrait faire mieux. D'autant plus que dans notre socit franaise actuelle, il y a un meltingpot important de religions. Outre la religion catholique qui est la religion historique du Royaume de France, il y a des juifs, des musulmans, des protestants (sous plein de forme), de bouddhistes, ... et que sais-je encore comme autre ineptie. A cela s'ajoute la grande masse des athes et de agnostiques. 
Bref, le calendrier des ftes religieuses ne concernent plus grand monde dans notre socit. 
Le mieux serait donc de refaire un calendrier ne prenant en compte que des jours fris bass sur l'histoire de notre pays. C'est pas les faits marquants qui manquent !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il le faut car discuter de Dieu ou des Dieux avec un athe , ne pas confondre avec un paen qui est un innocent,c..d un ignorant gar, quivaut   discuter avec un  sourd.
> Car la  seule  foi de l'athe  c'est tre CONTRE Dieu & mme de tous les Dieux.


Non. Un athe n'en a rien  cirer des religions, que ce soit la tienne ou celui du voisin. Tant qu'on lui fout la paix, la plupart des athes ne viendront pas t'embeter. Par contre toi, avec ton proslytisme  la noix, tu nous cours srieusement sur le haricot.

Accessoirement, j'attends toujours une preuve qu'une quelconque divinit existe.




> "Nous avons destin beaucoup de djinns et d'hommes pour l'Enfer. Ils ont des curs, mais ne comprennent pas. Ils ont des yeux, mais ne voient pas. Ils ont des oreilles, mais n'entendent pas. Ceux-l sont comme les bestiaux, mme plus gars encore. Tels sont les insouciants"  (Coran,7/179).


Ca t'arrive de penser par toi mme, et non en citant un livre de propagande politique ?

ps : un paen, c'est quelqu'un qui n'est pas de ta secte. Un athe, c'est quelqu'un qui n'est d'aucune secte (et ne manifeste aucun intrt  en faire partie)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../..)Ses vangiles rapports par 4 aptres ou compagnons-tmoins qui sont des personnes humaines faillibles  peuvent comporter des omissions ou des diffrences dues  l'oubli  ou aux copistes  ,sans compter que le calendrier julien lui-mme tait   inconnu des juifs.(.../...)


Bien sur. Historiquement, la premire vangile est celle de Marc(ou Saint Marc pour les catholiques, mais je ne vais pas membarrasser avec ce prfixe encombrant). C'est une resuce assez fidle de l'odysse d'Homre, avec un personnage central plus balaise encore, mais sinon, la structure est la mme. D'ailleurs, Jsus voyage dle en le en mme temps que d'aventure en aventure. En Palestine. Il affronte des temptes sur le lac de Tibriade, une aimable flaque. La fin diffre sensiblement, mais la premire version est plus courte, et s'arrte au moment ou les femmes trouvent le tombeau vide. Tout ce qui suit, avec la rsurrection, est un ajout postrieur. En outre, a parle d'une tombe avec une pierre roulante qui fait office de porte...innovation qui n'est apparue qu'en 70 de notre re, soit pas loin de 40 ans aprs les faits supposs.

L'vangile de Marc est le plus ancien texte historique qui parle de Jsus Christ. Les ptres de Paul(qui ne sont pas toutes de Paul, mais a c'est pas grave) sont plus anciennes, mais ne parlent que du cot divin du Christ, jamais de Jsus le gars qu'on peut croiser en vrai. Les autres vangiles en sont directement inspires, tout en corrigeant les erreurs les plus flagrantes(soudain, on a moins l'impression que a se passe dans les les grecques, et plus au proche orient). En rajoutant aussi pas mal de pyrotechnie, spcialement Mathieu : 




> (50)Jsus poussa de nouveau un grand cri, et rendit l'esprit. (51)Et voici, le voile du temple se dchira en deux, depuis le haut jusqu'en bas, la terre trembla, les rochers se fendirent, (52)les spulcres s'ouvrirent, et plusieurs corps des saints qui taient morts ressuscitrent. (53)Etant sortis des spulcres, aprs la rsurrection de Jsus, ils entrrent dans la ville sainte, et apparurent  un grand nombre de personnes. (54)Le centenier et ceux qui taient avec lui pour garder Jsus, ayant vu le tremblement de terre et ce qui venait d'arriver, furent saisis d'une grande frayeur, et dirent: Assurment, cet homme tait Fils de Dieu.


Un tremblement de terre non rpertori, et une invasion de zombies dans les rues de Jrusalem, les autres n'ont pas os. Mathieu, lui, a os. Mathieu est toujours prsent en premier dans la liste des vangiles(alors qu'il est chronologiquement le deuxime), ce n'est pas un hasard. Son usage massif de la pyrotechnie est plus  mme de convaincre les esprits faibles. Mais aussi, aprs quelques chapitres d'introduction, il a la version la plus aboutie du sermon sur la montagne. Un chef-d'oeuvre de la littrature mondiale, qui parle de manire redoutable  l'me humaine. Mais aussi un texte extrmement vil qui criminalise la pense, objectifie les humains, et contient un tas d'autres contenus discutables. Un des outils favoris des vanglistes - l non plus, ce n'est pas un hasard.

Tout a pour dire que non, les auteurs des vangiles ne sont pas des tmoins. Ce sont des auteurs de fiction, qui se sont inspirs d'oeuvres antrieures(l'ancien testament est prsent partout, et tout est fait pour forcer l'histoire  coller avec les prophties, mme si au final a ne colle pas si bien). Il n'est pas impossible qu'ils se soient aussi inspirs de faits rels, mais dans ce cas, ceux-ci ont t suffisamment insignifiants pour que les romains - qui notaient tout - n'aient pas pris la peine de les noter.

Dit encore autrement, Jsus Christ est un personnage de fiction, au mme titre que Luke Skywalker ou Harry Potter.

----------


## halaster08

> Le mieux serait donc de refaire un calendrier ne prenant en compte que des jours fris bass sur l'histoire de notre pays. C'est pas les faits marquants qui manquent !


Sauf que si on dcidait de le faire, le medef soufflerait  l'oreille de notre bon prsident qu'on en a trop des jours fri et que en temps de crise ce serait bon leurs l'conomie d'en rendre quelques-uns




> Accessoirement, j'attends toujours une preuve qu'une quelconque divinit existe.


Pas besoin de preuve il suffit d'avoir la foi !

----------


## MABROUKI

> En tant que catholique, effectivement, tu es mal plac pour donner des leons aux autres religions. Mais seedbarrett et moi, par exemple, sommes athe (de ce que j'ai compris des messages de seedbarrett), donc nous n'avons pas  endosser une quelconque part des horreurs perptres par les catholiques tout au long de l'histoire.
> 
> Ce qui est a not, c'est que, grce  la Rvolution Franaise, la Rpublique Franaise s'est affranchie du joug catholique. Ce qui a oblig le clerg a volu pour ne pas disparatre.


Le catholicisme ou plus generalement le christianisme en tant que foi n' y est pour riens,ni ses croyants .
C'est lglise romaine qui est un Etat dans ltat depuis le 1er sacre de Charlemagne qui a diligent les croisades en s'alliant aux rois et seigneurs pour aller conqurir le moyen orient  source du commerce des pices et autres denres rares .
Nonobstant la libert de plerinage des chrtiens,car ceux-ci vivent en paix au moyen orient mme au jour d'aujourd'hui.
Les ambitions politiques de l'Eglise Romaine ont mme engendr des schismes religieux  comme le Calvinisme ou le Protestantisme.
Grace  la Rvolution Franaise,dont tu ne vois qu'une face ,les colonies ont t crs  ,ou des esclaves arabes ,jaunes et noirs pouvaient travailler jusqu' 16 heures par jour pour ne pas mourir de faim, l'ombre du grand evangile des Droits de l'Homme Lac.
Sans parler de ma 1 re guerre ou 2 me guerre mondiale qui a dcim  des millions deuropens  cause  des colonies.
Tu n'est pas sans le savoir que c'est   cause de la confrence d'Algeciras  de 1905 ou les 2 puissances coloniales de lpoque France & Angleterre  ont oppos un veto aux prtentions coloniales de l'Allemagne sur le Maroc, que la grande guerre(1 re) et 2 me ont eu lieu.


Apres cette confrence la France Rpublicaine s'empresse en 1912 de proclamer le protectorat  marocain en violation du trait sus-mentionn.
Il  s'ensuivit la 1 re guerre mondiale dont la 2 me n'est qu'une revanche.

Par ou il s'ensuit que les croisades ou les hordes de Gengis Khan ont fait moins de victimes  que les pillages coloniaux ou les _2 dernires guerres LAQUES_ et pour des motifs moins louables,voire honteux , que les _pauvres croisades_ imputes  tort aux croyants chrtiens.
L' vangile Laque n'est pas reluisant mme s'il se drape  des oripeaux de la Science  pour cacher  sa nudit.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conf%C3%A9rence_d%27Alg%C3%A9siras#:~:text=La%20conf%C3%A9rence,-La%20conf%C3%A9rence%20rassemble&text=C'est%20la%20premi%C3%A8re%20intervention,Allemagne%20sur%20les%20affaires%20marocaines.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Par ou il s'ensuit que les croisades ou les hordes de Gengis Khan ont fait moins de victimes  que les pillages coloniaux ou les _2 dernires guerres LAQUES_ et pour des motifs moins louables,voire honteux , que les _pauvres croisades_ imputes  tort aux croyants chrtiens.


Tu compares des guerres totalement diffrentes, l... Des chevaux, des arcs et des pes VS ce que l'industrie occidentale a produit de mieux en son temps : canons, obusiers, gaz toxiques, ...

Toutes les guerres sont politiques, toutes. les hordes de gengis khan, les croisades, l'expension de l'islam, les massacres de 2 guerres mondiales. La religion n'est qu'un enrobage pour faire passer la pilule auprs des crdules.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nonobstant la libert de plerinage des chrtiens,car ceux-ci vivent en paix au moyen orient mme au jour d'aujourd'hui.


Tu parles des chrtiens qui se font massacrs rgulirement au nom de ton dieu par des musulmans ? C'est a la paix selon le coran ?




> Grace  la Rvolution Franaise,dont tu ne vois qu'une face ,les colonies ont t crs  ,ou des esclaves arabes ,jaunes et noirs pouvaient travailler jusqu' 16 heures par jour pour ne pas mourir de faim, l'ombre du grand evangile des Droits de l'Homme Lac.


C'est bien d'essayer de refaire l'histoire, mais tu te plantes un peu. La mise en esclavage des africains a t rendu possible aprs que l'glise catholique ait dclar que les "noirs" n'avaient pas d'me, et donc n'taient pas humain. 
Quant  l'esclavage, que l'on reproche aux blancs, il n'est qu'une prolongation de ce qui existe depuis longtemps, et pratiquer autant par des blancs que des noirs, des arabes (d'Arabie) ou des asiatiques.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tu compares des guerres totalement diffrentes, l... Des chevaux, des arcs et des pes VS ce que l'industrie occidentale a produit de mieux en son temps : canons, obusiers, gaz toxiques, ...
> 
> Toutes les guerres sont politiques, toutes. les hordes de gengis khan, les croisades, l'expension de l'islam, les massacres de 2 guerres mondiales. La religion n'est qu'un enrobage pour faire passer la pilule auprs des crdules.


Mene avec des lances ,des pes ou des canons ,des obusiers,une guerre est une guerre car elle entrane des tueries collectives. 
Tu nous dtournes du vif du sujet : il s'agit des vertus compares de lathisme ou nihilisme ,cher athe, et des religions,et de leur mise en oeuvre par leurs adeptes et de leurs  bilans historiques compars

----------


## seedbarrett

> Tu nous dtournes du vif du sujet : il s'agit des vertus compares de lathisme ou nihilisme ,cher athe, et des religions,et de leur mise en oeuvre par leurs adeptes et de leurs  bilans historiques compars


C'est faux : le sujet c'est "*Les naufrags de l'Aquarius, et pourquoi pas un pays du Maghreb ?*" et tu nous en dtournes totalement avec tes mensonges et neries.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tu parles des chrtiens qui se font massacrs rgulirement au nom de ton dieu par des musulmans ? C'est a la paix selon le coran ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bien d'essayer de refaire l'histoire, mais tu te plantes un peu. La mise en esclavage des africains a t rendu possible aprs que l'glise catholique ait dclar que les "noirs" n'avaient pas d'me, et donc n'taient pas humain. 
> Quant  l'esclavage, que l'on reproche aux blancs, il n'est qu'une prolongation de ce qui existe depuis longtemps, et pratiquer autant par des blancs que des noirs, des arabes (d'Arabie) ou des asiatiques.


Les chrtiens orthodoxes existent et continuent d'exister jusqu' aujourd'hui nonobstant tes fausses  accusations de massacre.
Il n'en est pas de mme des chrtiens romains conduit par l'Eglise Romaine ,ceux-l constituent des intrus clbres par leurs massacres et leur intolrance .
Meme aujourdhui,ils ne sont pas amends.
Quant  l'esclavage  je parle de l'esclavage contemporain de la colonisation (antrieur de 2 sicles) qui mme s'il ne dit pas son nom ,il  a toutes les vertus d'un esclavage.Spoliation des terres,travail forc ,famines ,maladies etc... 
Ce bel esclavage au nom de lvangile des Droits de l'Homme qui ,ne s'appliquent ,comme par hasard ,que dans les Dmocraties dite de "Nos Valeurs".
NOTRE  vangile des Droits de l'Homme, ce NOTRE ne  veut pas dire possession mais dni et exclusion.
Voil un beau evangile  d'une   secte ...mais cette fois ATHE.
Bien entendu aucun argument raisonnable ne te convaincra si tu est  ATHE.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Bien entendu aucun argument raisonnable ne te convaincra si tu est  ATHE.


En mme temps on pige rien  tes messages, alors forcment a risque pas de nous convaincre.




> Quant  l'esclavage je parle de l'esclavage contemporain [...] a toutes les vertus d'un esclavage.


Par exemple ici faut comprendre quoi ? Que l'esclavage c'est de l'esclavage ? Et pourquoi tu nous parles d'esclavagisme alors que ta secte utilise ces pratiques depuis... Sa cration ? Je vais te le rpter encore une fois, mais *TOUTES* les religions sont problmatiques, et *AUCUNE* n'est la bienvenue ici. Les amis imaginaires a reste  la maison.

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est faux : le sujet c'est "*Les naufrags de l'Aquarius, et pourquoi pas un pays du Maghreb ?*" et tu nous en dtournes totalement avec tes mensonges et neries.


"Les naufrages de l'aquarius" sont des victimes post-coloniales des colonies victimes des guerres des puissances imperialistes ,animr par l'Evangile Athee.
Quant aux neries ,qui se sent Cadichon ,fait de petits hi-han, dfaut de discuter.(George Sand).

----------


## MABROUKI

> En mme temps on pige rien  tes messages, alors forcment a risque pas de nous convaincre.
> 
> 
> Par exemple ici faut comprendre quoi ? Que l'esclavage c'est de l'esclavage ? Et pourquoi tu nous parles d'esclavagisme alors que ta secte utilise ces pratiques depuis... Sa cration ? Je vais te le rpter encore une fois, mais *TOUTES* les religions sont problmatiques, et *AUCUNE* n'est la bienvenue ici. Les amis imaginaires a reste  la maison.


Dois-je t'expliquer ce qu'est l'esclavage ou te renvoyer au dictionnaire Larousse ;nom d'un baudet de J.La Fontaine
"Personne qui n'est pas de condition libre, qui est sous la puissance absolue d'un matre."
Si tu tais mon esclave et que je donne libre cours  ma colre, je te donnerais le fouet pour tes impertinences

----------


## tanaka59

> T'es en train de dire l que ce qu'il y a dans ton bouquin prfr c'est faux, vu que si dieu (l'univers) nous a fait  son image et blablabla on devrait avoir des plantes, et nous mme en nous. Donc ta religion ainsi que toutes les autres c'est des foutaises. Alors arrte de nous les briser avec ces mensonges.


La religion c'est l'opium du peuple comme disait Karl Marx. On ferai bien d'annihiler toute forme de religion , une bonne partie des problmes seraient rgls  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf:: 




> Ouais l'ancien testament c'est n'importe quoi. Mais on peut l'ignorer, le catholicisme est bas sur les vangiles de Matthieu, Marc, Luc et Jean.
> Le message de Jsus peut tre interprt comme "oubliez l'ancien testament et luttez contre les marchands du temple".
> 
> C'est la tradition et la plupart des gens respectent les traditions. Cela dit les jours fris catholique disparaissent petit  petit 
> Bientt il n'y aura plus de Lundi de Pques, de Fte de l'Ascension ni de Lundi de Pentecte. Toutes les entreprises pourront tre ouvertes le dimanche et les travailleurs seront pay  100%, pas  125% 
> 
> Bref il y a des glises catholiques dans tous les villages, mme si il n'y a plus de messe car il n'y a plus de cur, c'est quand mme jolie.
> C'est triste quand des cathdrales se font dtruire car il n'y a pas de budget pour les entretenir. C'est quand mme le patrimoine de la France.
> 
> ...


En Belgique, on taff le dimanche est on ferme un jour de semaine (le mardi en gnral ...) C'est difficilement applicable en France ?




> Le message de Jsus ? Le message d'un mec ou ses mmoires n'arrivent mme  tre d'accord sur son moment de naisssance ?
> 
> Pas de chance, les romains taient trs bon pour la gestion, et on sait que Hrode Ier est mort en 4 avant JC (Jsus tait dj n d'aprs Matthieu) mais aussi que le Gouverneur Quirinius entre en fonction  partir de 6 aprs JC et Jsus n'tait pas n selon Luc. Alors dj y'a un truc son histoire  mme pas commenc, imagine la suite. Et c'est aussi la seule personne  ma connaissance avec 3 suaires.
> 
> Et bien si demain le jour de repos passe de dimanche  mercredi, a va changer quoi  ta vie ? Le soucis c'est pas le jour de repos, mais la dure du travail etc. Puis tu parles d'un futur ou y'aura plus de taff de toute faon. 
> Et c'est trs bien que les ftes cathos disparaissent, ou alors intgrons celles des autres religions, et vu le nombre infini de cultes et sectes on bossera plus jamais.
> 
> Bon allez, fini les btises avec les religions, il y a le retour d'une grande crise migratoire. Et je ne sais pas du tout comment a va se terminer.


Comme dit l'adage, mieux vaut tre un vrai coyant qu'une fausse sceptique  ::aie:: 




> C'est  son message de prophte qui importe .
> "Le sage montre la lune,l'idiot regarde son doigt".
> Ses vangiles rapports par 4 aptres ou compagnons-tmoins qui sont des personnes humaines faillibles  peuvent comporter des omissions ou des diffrences dues  l'oubli  ou aux copistes  ,sans compter que le calendrier julien lui-mme tait   inconnu des juifs.
> l'histoire romaine elle-mme fourmilles de ce genre de choses.
> Par contre toi,petite larve savante , ta mmoire est bien sur infaillible.
> 
> Le jour de repos  est due  la religion ,et sans lui tu travaillerais comme un esclave gyptien, grec ou romain jusqu' ce que mort s'ensuive.
> Il s'appelle  jour dominical.
> Les jours fris ont t institus par toutes les religions comme des jours pour se remmorer  leurs  Messages respectifs.
> Etant donn que tu es un mcrant qui croit uniquement au Nant, au Vide et mais nanmoins ne trouve aucune contradiction  croire  au Diable,quand on lui dit  qu'il est parmi nous  ,on devrait t'interdire les jours fris .





> Il le faut car discuter de Dieu ou des Dieux avec un athe , ne pas confondre avec un paen qui est un innocent,c..d un ignorant gar, quivaut   discuter avec un  sourd.
> Car la  seule  foi de l'athe  c'est tre CONTRE Dieu & mme de tous les Dieux.
> Ce sont des exemplaires en chair et en os de Satan le Rebelle.
> 
> "Nous avons destin beaucoup de djinns et d'hommes pour l'Enfer. Ils ont des curs, mais ne comprennent pas. Ils ont des yeux, mais ne voient pas. Ils ont des oreilles, mais n'entendent pas. Ceux-l sont comme les bestiaux, mme plus gars encore. Tels sont les insouciants"  (Coran,7/179).


Refaire l'histoire a ta faon s'appelle du ngationisme ! C'est vraiment scandaleux de ta part ! D'ailleur je demande bien pourquoi un modo ou admin n'a pas dj svi  ::rouleau::   ::furax::   ::furieux:: 




> Non. Un athe n'en a rien  cirer des religions, que ce soit la tienne ou celui du voisin. Tant qu'on lui fout la paix, la plupart des athes ne viendront pas t'embeter. Par contre toi, avec ton proslytisme  la noix, tu nous cours srieusement sur le haricot.
> 
> Accessoirement, j'attends toujours une preuve qu'une quelconque divinit existe.
> 
> Ca t'arrive de penser par toi mme, et non en citant un livre de propagande politique ?
> 
> ps : un paen, c'est quelqu'un qui n'est pas de ta secte. Un athe, c'est quelqu'un qui n'est d'aucune secte (et ne manifeste aucun intrt  en faire partie)


Un paen = polythiste. Comme dire , des courants de penses musulmans considrent que les catholiques sont des polythistes car ils croiraient en le pre, le fils et le saint esprit ... 




> Bien sur. Historiquement, la premire vangile est celle de Marc(ou Saint Marc pour les catholiques, mais je ne vais pas membarrasser avec ce prfixe encombrant). C'est une resuce assez fidle de l'odysse d'Homre, avec un personnage central plus balaise encore, mais sinon, la structure est la mme. D'ailleurs, Jsus voyage dle en le en mme temps que d'aventure en aventure. En Palestine. Il affronte des temptes sur le lac de Tibriade, une aimable flaque. La fin diffre sensiblement, mais la premire version est plus courte, et s'arrte au moment ou les femmes trouvent le tombeau vide. Tout ce qui suit, avec la rsurrection, est un ajout postrieur. En outre, a parle d'une tombe avec une pierre roulante qui fait office de porte...innovation qui n'est apparue qu'en 70 de notre re, soit pas loin de 40 ans aprs les faits supposs.
> 
> L'vangile de Marc est le plus ancien texte historique qui parle de Jsus Christ. Les ptres de Paul(qui ne sont pas toutes de Paul, mais a c'est pas grave) sont plus anciennes, mais ne parlent que du cot divin du Christ, jamais de Jsus le gars qu'on peut croiser en vrai. Les autres vangiles en sont directement inspires, tout en corrigeant les erreurs les plus flagrantes(soudain, on a moins l'impression que a se passe dans les les grecques, et plus au proche orient). En rajoutant aussi pas mal de pyrotechnie, spcialement Mathieu : 
> 
> Un tremblement de terre non rpertori, et une invasion de zombies dans les rues de Jrusalem, les autres n'ont pas os. Mathieu, lui, a os. Mathieu est toujours prsent en premier dans la liste des vangiles(alors qu'il est chronologiquement le deuxime), ce n'est pas un hasard. Son usage massif de la pyrotechnie est plus  mme de convaincre les esprits faibles. Mais aussi, aprs quelques chapitres d'introduction, il a la version la plus aboutie du sermon sur la montagne. Un chef-d'oeuvre de la littrature mondiale, qui parle de manire redoutable  l'me humaine. Mais aussi un texte extrmement vil qui criminalise la pense, objectifie les humains, et contient un tas d'autres contenus discutables. Un des outils favoris des vanglistes - l non plus, ce n'est pas un hasard.
> 
> Tout a pour dire que non, les auteurs des vangiles ne sont pas des tmoins. Ce sont des auteurs de fiction, qui se sont inspirs d'oeuvres antrieures(l'ancien testament est prsent partout, et tout est fait pour forcer l'histoire  coller avec les prophties, mme si au final a ne colle pas si bien). Il n'est pas impossible qu'ils se soient aussi inspirs de faits rels, mais dans ce cas, ceux-ci ont t suffisamment insignifiants pour que les romains - qui notaient tout - n'aient pas pris la peine de les noter.
> 
> Dit encore autrement, Jsus Christ est un personnage de fiction, au mme titre que Luke Skywalker ou Harry Potter.


Mais non Jsus est un rocker au cheveux long ! Et d'ailleurs tout le monde se bouche les oreilles car Jsus "cri"  ::aie:: 




> Tu compares des guerres totalement diffrentes, l... Des chevaux, des arcs et des pes VS ce que l'industrie occidentale a produit de mieux en son temps : canons, obusiers, gaz toxiques, ...
> 
> Toutes les guerres sont politiques, toutes. les hordes de gengis khan, les croisades, l'expension de l'islam, les massacres de 2 guerres mondiales. La religion n'est qu'un enrobage pour faire passer la pilule auprs des crdules.


Le calendrier musulman (dit lhgire pour son dbut) , commence en 622. 




> Tu parles des chrtiens qui se font massacrs rgulirement au nom de ton dieu par des musulmans ? C'est a la paix selon le coran ?


Non, se sont des pseudos cow boys en turbant et en pick up qui vhiculent une pense et un mode de vie ...




> C'est bien d'essayer de refaire l'histoire, mais tu te plantes un peu. La mise en esclavage des africains a t rendu possible aprs que l'glise catholique ait dclar que les "noirs" n'avaient pas d'me, et donc n'taient pas humain. 
> Quant  l'esclavage, que l'on reproche aux blancs, il n'est qu'une prolongation de ce qui existe depuis longtemps, et pratiquer autant par des blancs que des noirs, des arabes (d'Arabie) ou des asiatiques.


Refaire l'histoire s'appelle du ngationnisme ! C'est interdit par la loi et condamnable !

----------


## MABROUKI

> La religion c'est l'opium du peuple comme disait Karl Marx. On ferai bien d'annihiler toute forme de religion , une bonne partie des problmes seraient rgls 
> 
> Le calendrier musulman (dit lhgire pour son dbut) , commence en 622. 
> 
> Refaire l'histoire s'appelle du ngationnisme ! C'est interdit par la loi et condamnable !


Je ne refais pas l'histoire , je dnonce des mensonges sur l'histoire, je dnonce les travestissements de l'histoire et de ses faits.
Quant  Marx le philosophe et lconomiste ,il a rejoint la poubelle de la philo et de lconomie,car il a thoris la ruine.
Il devait prendre des joints quant il a crit ce qu'il a crit ,probablement refils par des capitalistes malicieux.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tu compares des guerres totalement diffrentes, l... Des chevaux, des arcs et des pes VS ce que l'industrie occidentale a produit de mieux en son temps : canons, obusiers, gaz toxiques, ...
> 
> Toutes les guerres sont politiques, toutes. les hordes de gengis khan, les croisades, l'expension de l'islam, les massacres de 2 guerres mondiales. La religion n'est qu'un enrobage pour faire passer la pilule auprs des crdules.


Ce qu'il a y a mieux pour nous entre-tuer au nom de ton vangile ,c'est vrai hlas.
L' vangile des Droits de l'Homme sert aujourd'hui denrobage "sucr" pour attiser les guerres imprialistes ,mais en sus il a produit aussi les "meilleurs instruments" de tuerie.
Les 4 vangiles chrtiens ,la thora ,le coran etc... c'est des bouquins de bande dessine compars   l'vangile des Droits de l'Homme en matire de duperies ,cynisme et efficacit.
Heureusement  qu'en matire de prches il dispose  de mauvais  aptres comme toi;sinon c'est en fini de nous.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne refais pas l'histoire , je dnonce des mensonges sur l'histoire, je dnonce les travestissements de l'histoire et de ses faits.
> Quant  Marx le philosophe et lconomiste ,il a rejoint la poubelle de la philo et de lconomie,car il a thoris la ruine.
> Il devait prendre des joints quant il a crit ce qu'il a crit ,probablement refils par des capitalistes malicieux.


La thorie de Marx fut dans un premier temps pour les personnes de " l lite de l poque " . Puis reprise par les communistes pour le trotskisme et le lninisme ... Encore plus jusquau-boutiste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L' vangile des Droits de l'Homme sert aujourd'hui denrobage "sucr" pour attiser les guerres imprialistes ,mais en sus il a produit aussi les "meilleurs instruments" de tuerie.


Ouais c'est vrai que des crimes contre l'humanit ont t ralis aux noms des droits de l'homme, comme l'esclavage par exemple avec le trs rpublicain Jules Ferry par exemple. (Jules Ferry, un athe qui se croyait de "race suprieure")
L'occident utilise toujours des prtextes  2 balles pour faire des guerres, comme tablir la dmocratie ou lutter contre le terrorisme... En fait elle y va pour mettre en place ses dictateurs et rcuprer les ressources.

Il y a des musulmans qui ont mis en esclavage des africains noirs et des europens du sud :
Esclavage dans le monde arabo-musulman



> De nombreuses sources (hadiths et sira) attestent de l'asservissement de prisonniers de guerre par Mahomet, notamment les femmes et enfants des Banu Qurayza, mme si le chercheur musulman et apologiste Hammidulah prtend que l'asservissement des prisonniers de guerre n'est pas pratiqu par les premiers califes. *Leurs prescriptions, qui encouragent les musulmans, ont des rpercussions dans le cadre des campagnes de razzias en Afrique noire et dans le Sud de l'Europe, o les habitants sont capturs puis livrs au trafic d'esclaves.* Ainsi, Gao et surtout Tombouctou, villes  majorit musulmane, prosprent aux XVe et XVIe sicles grce  la traite arabe transsaharienne.


Il y a des maghrbins qui vendaient des noirs (a doit tre une des raisons des tensions entre les 2 communauts :



> Du respect de l'interdiction d'asservir un musulman dcoule la ncessit de s'approvisionner en esclaves aux marges du monde sous domination musulmane : chacun de ses ples, (Bagdad, Al-Andalus, Maghreb) va mettre en place ses filires d'approvisionnement. Nanmoins, l'existence d'esclaves musulmans et l'asservissement de musulmans sont bien attests. 
> (...)
> Marrakech a t le plus important march desclaves au Maroc:  la fin du XIXe sicle, on y vendait entre 7000 et 8000 esclaves par an. *La plupart des esclaves venaient de la bande sub-sahelienne*. Le dernier march aux esclaves du Maghreb est ferm au Maroc sous protectorat franais en 1920. Lesclavage a t lgalement aboli deux ans plus tard.


Traite arabe



> Dans les premiers temps de l'islam, les tribus guerrires du Caucase ainsi que les marchands vnitiens vendent aux Arabes *des prisonniers en provenance des pays slaves*, encore paens. Les paens slaves, plutt que d'tre convertis  l'islam de force ou excuts en cas de refus, taient vendus comme esclaves pour couvrir les frais des expditions.


L'esclavage est rapparu en Libye aprs l'assassinat de Kadhafi.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ouais c'est vrai que des crimes contre l'humanit ont t ralis aux noms des droits de l'homme, comme l'esclavage par exemple avec le trs rpublicain Jules Ferry par exemple. (Jules Ferry, un athe qui se croyait de "race suprieure")
> L'occident utilise toujours des prtextes  2 balles pour faire des guerres, comme tablir la dmocratie ou lutter contre le terrorisme... En fait elle y va pour mettre en place ses dictateurs et rcuprer les ressources.
> 
> Il y a des musulmans qui ont mis en esclavage des africains noirs et des europens du sud :
> Esclavage dans le monde arabo-musulman
> 
> 
> Il y a des maghrbins qui vendaient des noirs (a doit tre une des raisons des tensions entre les 2 communauts :
> 
> ...


Tout ce que tu  cites sur l'esclavagisme dans l'empire islamique (ctait un empire car il avait remplace les empires orientaux existants : byzantin et perse) .
Les esclaves rsultent des prises de guerre ,comme dans l'empire romain ,grec ou gyptien.
Il tait justifi par les conflits et les ennemis de l'empire musulman quand celui-ci tait battu dans les batailles , faisaient de mme.
Cet esclavagisme est un esclavagisme dit imprial plus communment dit "traite",non un esclavagisme THORIS dans le Coran .
L'esclavage moderne est d'une autre facture :il dbute  partir de lre des Grandes Dcouvertes ,prend naissance aux Amriques(indiens incas)   et devient un esclavage des peuples conquis pour des raisons  conomique (plantation de sucre,mais etc..).
Ensuite faute de main d'oeuvre on recourt aux noirs des cotes ,lesquels sont vendus par leurs roitelets & congnres noirs,mais tous les historiens honntes rapportent que les dits roitelets & seigneurs  se livraient  un esclavage du type "traite"(vente des victimes de prises de guerre africaine locale).

Quant au corpus musulman ,il 'a jamais prn l'esclavage , c'est une mdisance de ses adversaires.
Pour preuve ,le nombre d'esclaves arabes vivant  la Mecque ,du vivant du Prophte,qui sont les premiers  convertis  l'islam & dont  les perscutions subies( chtiments corporels comme mutilation, fouet etc... suivies de mise  mort )  pour renier la foi nouvelle ,n'ont rien  envier aux premiers chrtiens  jets au fauves.
Le premier Imam arabe tait Bilal lthiopien  Mdine (ville refuge du prophte aprs sa fuite de la Mecque avec ses disciples esclaves)

Le corpus coranique est  progressiste  pour parler un langage moderne ,mme s'il s'inscrit dans son poque-5 me sicle- ou l'esclavage est une institution sociale ancre.

Le  coran comporte des sourates  qui exhorte  traiter convenablement les esclaves :
 Dieu a favoris certains dentre vous par rapport  dautres en biens de subsistance.
Quont donc ceux qui ont t ainsi favoriss de ne pas vouloir restituer une partie de leurs biens  ce que possdent leurs mains droites [leurs esclaves], car ils sont en cela  galit. Les bienfaits de Dieu renieraient-ils ! (S 16/71).

L'affranchissement est recommand ainsi que l'aide  l'affranchi(un affranchi non aide retombe vite dans son sort de dpart) :
"quant  ceux de vos esclaves qui souhaitent un contrat daffranchissement, concluez ce contrat avec eux si vous leur connaissez quelque bien et dotez-les dune partie des biens que Dieu vous a donns, (S24/33).

 Un homme libre est encourag  prendre une femme esclave:
 Quant  celui dentre vous qui na pas les moyens dpouser les femmes croyantes de condition libre et de nobles murs, alors celles que vos mains droites(esclaves) possdent parmi les jeunes femmes croyantes, Dieu connat parfaitement votre foi, les uns comme les autres. pousez-les donc avec la permission de leurs matres et donnez-leur dotation nuptiale selon les convenances (S4/25)

L'affranchissement est un acte de pit fort:
 Les aumnes ne sont que pour les dmunis, les pauvres [] et pour laffranchissement des esclaves ( S9/60).

Expier ses fautes ici-bas en librant un esclave :
 Dieu [] vous demandera
compte quant aux engagements que vous aurez vraiment contracts. Cependant, son expiation en sera de nourrir dix pauvres de ce dont vous nourrissez normalement les vtres, ou de les vtir, ou bien que vous libriez un esclave (S5/89).
jarrte l les citations ....

----------


## virginieh

> Un homme libre est encourag  prendre une femme esclave:
>  Quant  celui dentre vous qui na pas les moyens dpouser les femmes croyantes de condition libre et de nobles murs, alors celles que vos mains droites(esclaves) possdent parmi les jeunes femmes croyantes, Dieu connat parfaitement votre foi, les uns comme les autres. pousez-les donc avec la permission de leurs matres et donnez-leur dotation nuptiale selon les convenances (S4/25)



Reste que toute tes citations pour montrer que dans le coran on ne veut pas considrer que d'autres tre humains comme des marchandises, a ne reste qu' moiti vrai. Il y a la moiti de la population qui ne reste que des marchandises (elles n'ont plus le "titre" d'esclave, mais reste des choses qui s'achtent).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Reste que toute tes citations pour montrer que dans le coran on ne veut pas considrer que d'autres tre humains comme des marchandises, a ne reste qu' moiti vrai. Il y a la moiti de la population qui ne reste que des marchandises (elles n'ont plus le "titre" d'esclave, mais reste des choses qui s'achtent).


La haine aveugle son auteur et comme le chameau il ne peut voir sa grosse  bosse.
Ainsi donc   , tu ne vois mme pas les femmes occidentales  qui sont l'objet de commerces divers (salaris en masse  la chane +travail domestique non reconnu,en France les ingalits de salaire ne sont pas "vues" par les prud'hommes,une honte officialise).
Beaucoup d'emplois sont  honteux(call-girls, actrices dvoyes,  proxntisme et autres turpitudes)...au nom de ton triste vangile Hypocrite des Droits de l'Homme (Homme hein, non des Humains , ne drange gure ce qualificatif ).
Toutes ces turpitudes au sein de la socit moderne ,ont de tristes aptres comme toi,qui les dfendent & les enrobent  comme  des "conqutes librales",mon petit cochon ou plutt chameau.
Sache aussi  , que les prches des athes et autres nihilistes comme toi, n'ont pas le  succs des religions rvles qui ont touch & convaincus des continents entiers.
Mais comme la haine rend insensible, sourd et muet ,tu ne le vois mme pas .
"Somoun ,a3mioun, boukmoun ,la yafqahoun " (coran: insensibles,muets, aveugles , ils ne comprennent pas).
Autant parler  un caillou.
Amen.

----------


## virginieh

> La haine aveugle son auteur et comme le chameau il ne peut voir sa grosse  bosse.
> Ainsi donc   , tu ne vois mme pas les femmes occidentales  qui sont l'objet de commerces divers (salaris en masse  la chane +travail domestique non reconnu,en France les ingalits de salaire ne sont pas "vues" par les prud'hommes,une honte officialise).
> Beaucoup d'emplois sont  honteux(call-girls, actrices dvoyes,  proxntisme et autres turpitudes)...au nom de ton triste vangile Hypocrite des Droits de l'Homme (Homme hein, non des Humains , ne drange gure ce qualificatif ).
> Toutes ces turpitudes au sein de la socit moderne ,ont de tristes aptres comme toi,qui les dfendent & les enrobent  comme  des "conqutes librales",mon petit cochon ou plutt chameau.
> Sache aussi  , que les prches des athes et autres nihilistes comme toi, n'ont pas le  succs des religions rvles qui ont touch & convaincus des continents entiers.
> Mais comme la haine rend insensible, sourd et muet ,tu ne le vois mme pas .
> "Somoun ,a3mioun, boukmoun ,la yafqahoun " (coran: insensibles,muets, aveugles , ils ne comprennent pas).
> Autant parler  un caillou.
> Amen.


Alors tu aurais lu quelques uns de mes posts sur ses diffrents sujets, tu saurais exactement ce que je pense de ces points, et c'est loins d'tre ce que tu sous entends. Reporte toi  ta premire phrase et  ta dernire elles te refltent plus que moi (parce que citer aveuglement un livre sans faire preuve justement de la moindre ouverture d'esprit, c'est pas montrer une grande sensibilit justement).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout ce que tu  cites sur l'esclavagisme dans l'empire islamique


Je voulais juste dire qu'effectivement des choses horribles sont raliss au nom des droits de l'homme, mais que c'est pareil avec l'islam.

Apparemment le Coran autorise qu'un homme possde des esclaves sexuelles et il peut galement violer les femmes prisonnires :



> Sont bienheureux les croyants qui se gardent de tout rapport charnel, sauf avec leurs pouses ou les esclaves sexuelles (captives de guerre ou achetes) quils possdent, car en cela personne ne peut les blmer.  Sourate 23, verset 6 
>  Vous sont interdites vos mres, filles, soeurs et parmi les femmes, celles qui ont un mari, sauf si elles sont vos captives de guerre . Sourate 4, versets 23-24


Est-ce qu'une femme  le droit d'avoir plusieurs maris ?




> salaris en masse  la chane


a c'est le capitalisme qui a utilis les droits de la femme comme prtexte pour les transformer en travailleuse / consommatrice. Aujourd'hui les femmes qui voudraient rester  la maison pour s'occuper de la famille sont ultra mal vues, il y a une grosse pression pour les faire culpabiliser. Les collgues, les amis, la famille, les mdias disent tous qu'il faut aller bosser. De toute faon il n'y a pas le choix, a fait longtemps qu'un seul salaire ne suffit plus  faire vivre une famille.
Derrire le "fminisme" il y a le capitalisme.




> call-girls


Il parait que l'islam autorise des mariages d'une heure, de 1 ou 2 jours. 



> Sahih Bukhari   Livre (65) Kitab al-tafsir  Hadith 4615
> Nous avions lhabitude de participer aux guerres saintes menes par le Prophte et nous navions aucune femme (pouse) avec nous. Alors nous avons dit au Prophte. Doit-on se castrer? Mais le Prophte nous a interdit de le faire et il nous a dsormais permis dpouser temporairement des filles en lui donnant mme un simple vtement, puis il rcita (Coran 5 :87): O les croyants: ne dclarez pas illicites les bonnes choses quAllah vous a rendues licites.


Bref il faut se calmer avec le Coran, ce n'est qu'un vieux livre...

====
Erdogan attendu  Bruxelles, l'Europe envisage d'accueillir jusqu' 1500 enfants migrants



> Recep Tayyip Erdogan sera ce lundi  Bruxelles. Le prsident turc doit aborder la question migratoire avec les dirigeants de l'Union europenne alors que des pays volontaires du bloc des 27 envisagent de prendre en charge 1500 enfants migrants bloqus sur les les grecques.


1500 c'est rien, il en a des millions en stock.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Autant parler  un caillou.


En effet, on se dit tous a quand on voit ton messages peu pertinents et plein de zle religieux. Puisqu'on est tous d'accord que cet change ne va pas avancer, peut tre peux tu te taire ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Reste que toute tes citations pour montrer que dans le coran on ne veut pas considrer que d'autres tre humains comme des marchandises, a ne reste qu' moiti vrai. Il y a la moiti de la population qui ne reste que des marchandises (elles n'ont plus le "titre" d'esclave, mais reste des choses qui s'achtent).


De nos jours en orient comme dans une partie de l'asie (Inde entre autre). Il y a un systme de caste , et la population s'exploite entre eux ... 

Commencer a justifier tel ou tel chose sur la base de texte religieux est juste immonde ...  ::?: 




> La haine aveugle son auteur et comme le chameau il ne peut voir sa grosse  bosse.
> Ainsi donc   , tu ne vois mme pas les femmes occidentales  qui sont l'objet de commerces divers (salaris en masse  la chane +travail domestique non reconnu,en France les ingalits de salaire ne sont pas "vues" par les prud'hommes,une honte officialise).
> Beaucoup d'emplois sont  honteux(call-girls, actrices dvoyes,  proxntisme et autres turpitudes)...au nom de ton triste vangile Hypocrite des Droits de l'Homme (Homme hein, non des Humains , ne drange gure ce qualificatif ).
> Toutes ces turpitudes au sein de la socit moderne ,ont de tristes aptres comme toi,qui les dfendent & les enrobent  comme  des "conqutes librales",mon petit cochon ou plutt chameau.
> Sache aussi  , que les prches des athes et autres nihilistes comme toi, n'ont pas le  succs des religions rvles qui ont touch & convaincus des continents entiers.
> Mais comme la haine rend insensible, sourd et muet ,tu ne le vois mme pas .
> "Somoun ,a3mioun, boukmoun ,la yafqahoun " (coran: insensibles,muets, aveugles , ils ne comprennent pas).
> Autant parler  un caillou.
> Amen.


 ::cfou::  ::koi::  Ca va bien la dedans ? 

Je pensai tu pouvais pas parler sanglier , cochon et phacochre  ? Bah quoi c'est pas halal  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::  . C'est pas bien de pcher  ::lol::   ::aie:: 

Pour te faire pardonner payes nous une tourne et un petit coup de boulaouane

----------


## Ryu2000

ROYAUME-UNI : UN DPUT PROPOSE DE RCUPRER CALAIS POUR EMPCHER LES TRAVERSES DES MIGRANTS



> "Nous n'aurions jamais d perdre Calais en 1558 ? Pourquoi ne nous la rcuprerions pas ? ", s'est questionn le dput pro-Brexit Edward Leigh sur son compte Twitter, lundi 10 aot. Selon lui, cette solution permettrait d'empcher l'arrive des clandestins en Grande-Bretagne.
> (...)
> Les traverses clandestines se sont multiplies ces dernires semaines entre la France et le Royaume-Uni. Selon InfoMigrants, plus de 650 personnes auraient atteint les ctes anglaises sur le seul mois d'aot, dont 235 sur la seule journe du 6 aot.
> 
>  Douvres, les autorits ont indiqu qu'ils ne seraient bientt plus en capacit de prendre en charge les demandeurs d'asile mineurs.


Le Royaume Uni a construit des murs en France pour que les camionneurs ne se fassent pas trop embter par les clandestins, mais apparemment a ne suffit pas.

----------


## tanaka59

> Le Royaume Uni a construit des murs en France pour que les camionneurs ne se fassent pas trop embter par les clandestins, mais apparemment a ne suffit pas.


En Belgique aussi sur l'E40 et l'E403 ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Sarkozy a fait assassiner Kadhafi et depuis c'est le dsordre :
Migrants : cinq ans aprs la crise migratoire, lEurope embourbe dans ses divisions



> LUE soutient aussi un accord controvers, conclu entre lItalie et la Libye, pour aider les garde-ctes libyens  bloquer les dparts de migrants, *alors que le pays est en proie au chaos depuis 2011*.


Il y a trop de clandestins :
Lampedusa, submerge par les arrives de migrants, veut se mettre en grve



> Le centre d'accueil d'urgence de Lampedusa abrite dj 1.160 migrants, soit dix fois sa capacit maximale...

----------


## Ryu2000

Quand il y a des Afghans, des Soudanais et des rythrens au mme endroit a fini toujours par mal tourner :
En Grce, un incendie se dclare dans un camp de migrants de lle de Lesbos



> Daprs lagence de presse grecque ANA, *les feux auraient t dclenchs aprs la rvolte de certains demandeurs dasile* qui devaient tre placs en isolement, aprs stre rvls porteurs du SARS-CoV-2 ou proches dune personne ayant t dclare positive.
> (...)
> *Les meutes et bagarres y sont devenues quasi quotidiennes*. De janvier  fin aot, cinq personnes ont t poignardes dans plus de quinze attaques. En mars dernier, une fillette avait perdu la vie dans un conteneur brl. En septembre 2019, deux personnes taient galement mortes dans un incendie.


Il ne faut pas oublier a :
 ::fleche::  Ex  jungle  de Calais : Une bagarre clate entre des mineurs rythrens et afghans
 ::fleche::  Une bagarre fait un mort dans la "Jungle" de Calais



> Deux rixes successives se sont droules dans la nuit, vers 1h30 puis  4H00. *Elles ont oppos,  coups de couteau et de bton, des dizaines de migrants africains (Ethiopiens, Soudanais et Erythrens) et afghans*, selon la prfecture du Pas-de-Calais. Elles ont fait six blesss dont un grave.


Il y en a qui aiment bien mettre le feu :
 ::fleche::  Le camp de migrants de Grande-Synthe ravag par un incendie



> *Une rixe entre migrants afghans et kurdes serait  lorigine du sinistre*. Le camp, compos de chalets en bois, avait ouvert il y a un an.

----------


## tanaka59

> Quand il y a des Afghans, des Soudanais et des rythrens au mme endroit a fini toujours par mal tourner :
> En Grce, un incendie se dclare dans un camp de migrants de lle de Lesbos
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier a :
>  Ex  jungle  de Calais : Une bagarre clate entre des mineurs rythrens et afghans
>  Une bagarre fait un mort dans la "Jungle" de Calais
> 
> Il y en a qui aiment bien mettre le feu :
>  Le camp de migrants de Grande-Synthe ravag par un incendie


On devra peut tre reconfiner la Grce , voir l'Europe tout entire ... C'est peut tre un futur cluster.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

"On en a marre de ces gens" : des habitants de l'le grecque de Lesbos veulent empcher la reconstruction du camp de rfugis dtruit par un incendie
C'est une raction tout  fait normale, les grecs accueillent des clandestins et certains d'entre eux mettent le feu...

----------


## Ryu2000

Migrants : le Danemark veut transfrer ses demandeurs d'asile hors d'Europe



> Un centre d'asile dlocalis au Rwanda ou en Erythre ? Connu pour sa ligne trs dure en matire d'immigration, le Danemark a adopt ce jeudi une loi lui permettant d'ouvrir des centres pour demandeurs d'asile. Ils y seraient envoys pendant le traitement de leur dossier et mme aprs.
> 
> Cette loi est la dernire nouveaut anti-migratoire du gouvernement social-dmocrate de la Premire ministre Mette Frederiksen pour dissuader tout migrant de mettre les pieds dans le riche pays nordique. Le texte a confortablement t adopt jeudi matin, par 70 voix contre 24, grce au soutien de la droite et de l'extrme droite et malgr l'opposition de certaines formations de gauche.
> 
> Retrait du permis de sjour de Syriens parce que leurs rgions d'origine seraient dsormais sres, durcissement d'une loi anti-ghettos visant  plafonner le nombre d'habitants  non occidentaux  dans les quartiers, objectif officiel d'atteindre le  zro rfugi  : l'excutif de centre-gauche mne actuellement une des politiques migratoires les plus restrictives d'Europe.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Migrants : le Danemark veut transfrer ses demandeurs d'asile hors d'Europe


Fut un temps on parlait de "hot spot" sur le continent africain , c'est li  ce projet ?

----------


## Ryu2000

En Grce, une femme enceinte atteinte d'un handicape mental a t viol par 1 afghan puis par 3 pakistanais.
Grce : une jeune femme enceinte viole par un individu et par ceux  qui elle demandait de l'aide



> Une jeune femme de 25 ans, enceinte de trois mois, a t victime de deux viols successifs mercredi 23 juin dans un quartier d'Athnes, en Grce, a rvl le journal hebdomadaire Protothema. La victime serait par ailleurs atteinte d'un handicape mental.
> 
> Mercredi, la jeune femme s'tait rendue  Omonia, un quartier situ non loin de l'Acropole, afin de faire rparer son tlphone portable. C'est l qu'elle a t approche par individu d'origine afghane qui l'a conduite dans un endroit sombre et recul pour la violer, comme l'a racont Protothema. En tat de choc, cette dernire aurait demand de l'aide  trois Pakistanais. Les trois hommes l'auraient alors persuade de les suivre dans un taxi avant de la conduire dans un appartement souterrain  Agio Panteleimon, un quartier d'Athnes, o elle a t victime d'un viol collectif.


D'habitude les crimes de ce genre ne sont pas publi dans les mdias mainstream.

----------


## behe

Surtout , qu'est ce qu'on en a  faire des faits divers  Athnes .....
Sur ton article, il y a un lien sur l'histoire de  "Valrie Bacot, viole, battue, prostitue par celui qui fut son beau-pre avant de devenir son mari. Le 13 mars 2016, elle met fin  24 annes de calvaire en lui tirant une balle dans la nuque". Et a c'est en France.

Si tu veux en fait divers trangers, il y a les pensionnats au Canada, avec des centaines de victimes, entre autre mais a tape pas sur tes cibles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Surtout , qu'est ce qu'on en a  faire des faits divers  Athnes .....


Dans ce topic on peut parler des clandestins.
Je m'intresse au traitement mdiatique, et pour moi, l, il y a eu une anomalie.

On retrouve les articles normaux :
HAUTES-ALPES: FACE  L'AFFLUX DE MIGRANTS, DES ASSOCIATIONS DEMANDENT L'AIDE DU GOUVERNEMENT




> il y a les pensionnats au Canada


Ouais mais c'est pas le bon topic et de toute faon je n'ai jamais entendu parler de cette histoire.
C'est juste que l en ce moment il y a plein de clandestins qui se baladent dans les nations europennes et c'est un problme.
C'est loin d'tre le problme principal, mais il faut quand mme y penser un peu de temps en temps.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est juste que l en ce moment il y a plein de clandestins qui se baladent dans les nations europennes et c'est un problme.


Ce n'est pas un problme du tout ... La France doit accueillir toute la misre du monde . On doit rquisitionner (quitte  expulser les plus riches) pour loger tout ce beau monde. 

Entre un riche qui a une maison et une famille de migrant , on doit donner la priorit  une famille de migrant. 

Nul ne doit pouvoir jouir d'un bien qu'il laisse vacant.  




> C'est loin d'tre le problme principal, mais il faut quand mme y penser un peu de temps en temps.


Par contre "eux" les europens n'ont pas leur attestations pour se dplacer ... Encore une fois , ils ne "rentrent pas dans les cases" .

----------


## el_slapper

> Dans ce topic on peut parler des clandestins.(.../...)


Les catholiques qui ont commis au Canada les mfaits dont parle behe taient des clandestins aux yeux de leurs victimes. Autrement plus envahissants que les gens sur qui tu craches.

----------


## Ryu2000

> taient des clandestins aux yeux de leurs victimes.


Les natifs amrindiens n'auraient jamais du tolrer que des anglais, des hollandais, des espagnols, des portugais entrent sur leur terre.
Les anglais ont commis un gnocide et c'est pareil avec les aborignes d'Australie. a illustre parfaitement le danger de laisser n'importe qui rentrer sur ton territoire.

La France a t plusieurs fois du ct des amrindiens en guerre contre des anglais ou des tasuniens.
Alliance franco-indienne (Amrique)
D'ailleurs a me donne envie de regarder a  nouveau (a fait longtemps) :



Aujourd'hui il existe des gens qui n'ont aucune cohrence puisque ils sont progressistes, fministes, contre la religion, pour la tolrance, pour la migration, mais les clandestins qu'ils soutiennent ne partagent aucune ide avec eux, la situation des femmes et des homosexuels ne doit pas tre top en Afghanistan ou en rythre.
Normalement un des objectifs de l'UE c'est de protger les frontires extrieures.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La France a t plusieurs fois du ct des amrindiens en guerre contre des anglais ou des tasuniens.


Sur ces bonnes paroles , que dire de la France et la Belgique en :

> Congo (ex Zaire)
> Afrique du sud (avec la guerre des boers/boeren ? )
> Polynsie
> Nouvelle Caldonie
> Indonsie
> Carabe
> Suriname

...

Non non la France et la Belgique ne sont pas tout blanc non plus ^^ a ce petit jeu dbile ...  ::roll::

----------


## virginieh

> Non non la France et la Belgique ne sont pas tout blanc non plus ^^ a ce petit jeu dbile ...


Han c'est quoi cette remarque raciste * sort trs trs vite et trs trs loin*  ::mouarf::

----------


## David_g

> Han c'est quoi cette remarque raciste * sort trs trs vite et trs trs loin*


 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> non la France


 partir de 1789 a se dgrade, mais l c'est le topic qui parlent des clandestins (migrants, rfugis).
Il n'y a pas de lien entre les afghans, les soudanais, les rythrens qui entrent en Europe aujourd'hui avec les politiques de colonisations des tats europens.
La colonisation est termine depuis longtemps.
a a t rentable pour quelque grosses entreprises, mais l'tat est trs largement dficitaire.

C'tait vraiment une ide de merde la colonisation, c'tait promu par des gens comme a :
Jules Ferry - Chute sur la question coloniale



> Messieurs, il y a un second point, un second ordre dides que je dois galement aborder () : cest le ct humanitaire et civilisateur de la question. () Messieurs, il faut parler plus haut et plus vrai ! Il faut dire ouvertement quen effet les races suprieures ont un droit vis--vis des races infrieures. () Je rpte qu*il y a pour les races suprieures un droit, parce quil y a un devoir pour elles. Elles ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures.* () Ces devoirs ont souvent t mconnus dans l'histoire des sicles prcdents, et certainement quand les soldats et les explorateurs espagnols introduisaient l'esclavage dans l'Amrique centrale, ils n'accomplissaient pas leur devoir d'hommes de race suprieure. Mais de nos jours, je soutiens que les nations europennes s'acquittent avec largeur, grandeur et honntet de ce devoir suprieur de la civilisation.


La colonisation c'est un truc de gauche, les nationalistes taient contre, la colonisation coute cher et n'apporte rien.
Idologie coloniale franaise - La droite fut d'abord anti-colonialiste



> Contrairement aux ides reues, la droite franaise tait d'abord, dans les annes 1880-1890, farouchement oppose  l'entreprise coloniale en Afrique. Pour elle, la France devait choisir entre la  Revanche , impratif patriotique, et l'expansion coloniale, chimre dtournant les Franais de la  ligne bleue des Vosges . Les nergies qui se dissiperaient dans l'aventure coloniale devaient tre orientes vers les provinces perdues. *Cet anticolonialisme nationaliste fut incarn entre autres par Paul Droulde*. Pour lui, jamais les colonies ne pourraient offrir une compensation  la perte de l'Alsace et de la Lorraine et c'est dans ce sens qu'il rpondait  Jules Ferry :  J'ai perdu deux surs, et vous m'offrez vingt ngres .


====
Pour en revenir au sujet d'origine, les vagues de migrants reprsentent un problme trs grave, il faut faire quelque chose pour que moins de clandestins entrent en Europe.

----------


## MABROUKI

> partir de 1789 a se dgrade, mais l c'est le topic qui parlent des clandestins (migrants, rfugis).
> Il n'y a pas de lien entre les afghans, les soudanais, les rythrens qui entrent en Europe aujourd'hui avec les politiques de colonisations des tats europens.
> La colonisation est termine depuis longtemps.
> a a t rentable pour quelque grosses entreprises, mais l'tat est trs largement dficitaire.
> 
> C'tait vraiment une ide de merde la colonisation, c'tait promu par des gens comme a :
> Jules Ferry - Chute sur la question coloniale
> 
> 
> ...


Eh  non, non mon cher ,la  colonisation  est  ,c'est vrai ,un processus essentiellement capitaliste avide de ressources (la fin justifie les moyens ,la citation de J.Ferry en est un exemple loquent).
Mais l ou tu trompes ,il ne  peut ,comme processus, s'interrompre brutalement (ton " c'est fini").
En  fait  il contenue sous une autre forme dite: le  nocolonialisme avec d'autres acteurs (USA entre autres ,et leurs allis pas que europens ,c..d Japon; Core du sud ,Australie  ,et mm aujourd'hui la Chine.
A noter que meme la Russie  a conquis  des colonies en Asie Centrale dont une partie Asie Siberienne a t incorpore  la Russie blanche.
Le  communisme bti  sur un etai capitaliste s'est ecroul certes ,mais a eu sa part coloniale.
Car le  colonialisme  utilise  toutes les armes pour parvenir  ses fins : s'accaparer les ressources, justifier cet accaparement par de belles thories,voire les guerres:
propagande du "transfert de technologie" (comme  si c'etait un liquide), soi-disant aide au developement,  canons culturels(droits humains,theatre ,litterature etc...)
Le capitalisme  monstre dvoreur  de ressources &  d'hommes ,prend  des visages diffrents  diffrentes epoques(esclavage mercantiliste, colonialisme,neocolonialisme), mobilise d'autres acteurs etatiques ,il s'adapte ,il mue  mais ne s'avoue jamais vaincu.
Les  migrants(mouvement de population)  ,partout sur le  globe, sont le  rsultat  du nocolonialisme : guerres pour les ressources, dgradation de l'environnement par surexploitation entrainant le rechauffement climatique,le manque d'eau potable,voire la dsertification.
Le  neocolonialisme  c'est  un peu le fameux  "stade  suprieur" du  capitalisme  de Marx  .
Nous ne savons  ce que nous reserve le prochain "stade suprieur"( peut etre  un retour  l'age des cavernes).

----------


## Ryu2000

a va couter cher :
Les migrants tentant de traverser la Manche risqueront dsormais quatre ans de prison au Royaume-Uni



> Le Royaume-Uni sapprte  augmenter  quatre ans, contre six mois actuellement, la peine de prison encourue par les migrants qui cherchent  rentrer illgalement dans le pays, sur fond de record du nombre de traverses de la Manche.
> Cette nouvelle disposition, annonce ce week-end par le ministre de lIntrieur, sinscrit dans le projet de loi de rforme du systme dasile, qui arrive mardi devant le Parlement britannique.
> 
> Il prvoit galement de porter  la prison  vie  contre 14 ans demprisonnement actuellement  le maximum encouru par les passeurs.
> (...)
> Selon le ministre de lIntrieur, il est  trs vraisemblable que ceux qui se rendent au Royaume-Uni  bord de petites embarcations viennent dun pays sr de lUnion europenne o ils auraient pu demander lasile .  Quand cest le cas, *ils ne cherchent pas le premier endroit possible o se rfugier , mais font du  shopping  en  choisissant le Royaume-Uni comme destination prfre  dautres*, en utilisant des voies illgales pour sy rendre , affirme le Home Office.


C'est vrai que beaucoup de migrants cherchent  rejoindre le Royaume-Uni.

----------


## MABROUKI

> a va couter cher :
> Les migrants tentant de traverser la Manche risqueront dsormais quatre ans de prison au Royaume-Uni
> 
> C'est vrai que beaucoup de migrants cherchent  rejoindre le Royaume-Uni.


Cette  mesurette  typiquement  "hypocrite et donc british"  est une vritable sauce anglaise  & se rsume  faire des repris de justice de futurs  citoyens.
Mesure absurde qui  ne tarit pas le flux mais le dguise  ,car  seul le refoulement dans le pays d'origine est efficace, la plupart des migrants sont conomiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mesure absurde qui  ne tarit pas le flux


Si 2, 3 passeurs se font condamner  la prison  vie, a pourrait en dissuader d'autres de pratiquer ce business.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si 2, 3 passeurs se font condamner  la prison  vie, a pourrait en dissuader d'autres de pratiquer ce business.


C'est sur aux USA, il n'y a plus de crime grce  la peine de mort.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans beaucoup d'tats US la peine de mort n'existe plus. a fonctionne encore un tout petit peu dans des tats comme le Texas, le Missouri et la Floride. (Perso je prfre tre condamn  la peine de mort qu' la prison  perptuit.)
Les sanctions refroidissent certains criminels. (parfois le risque dpasse le bnfice)

Ce serait bien d'augmenter la lutte contre les passeurs.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Si 2, 3 passeurs se font condamner  la prison  vie, a pourrait en dissuader d'autres de pratiquer ce business.


Pas du tout  .Puisque  si  les "passeurs privs clandestins europens"(de l'Europe  GB) sont arrts ,le Grand Passeur Officiel de l'UE aka Frontex continue d'alimenter joliment le flux de migrants ,en lui faisant en sus la pub  via les mdias.
La  police british  devrait lancer un mandat d'arrt international  via Interpol  contre le ci-nomm FRONTEXT !!!

----------


## Mat.M

> Les catholiques qui ont commis au Canada les mfaits dont parle behe taient des clandestins aux yeux de leurs victimes. Autrement plus envahissants que les gens sur qui tu craches.


bonjour el_slapper pour avoir vcu au Canada oui les "first nation people" c'est tout une problmatique..
il y a beaucoup de problmes d'intgrations et par exemple au Nunavut  Iqualuit il y a des gros problmes sociaux.
Ce qui s'est pass c'est qu'ils ont laiss leur mode de vie ancestral pour une vie plus moderne.
Ayant habit  Montral je n'ai jamais crois le moindre autochtone ils sont reclus dans les villes du grand Nord

----------


## el_slapper

> bonjour el_slapper pour avoir vcu au Canada oui les "first nation people" c'est tout une problmatique..
> il y a beaucoup de problmes d'intgrations et par exemple au Nunavut  Iqualuit il y a des gros problmes sociaux.
> Ce qui s'est pass c'est qu'ils ont laiss leur mode de vie ancestral pour une vie plus moderne.
> Ayant habit  Montral je n'ai jamais crois le moindre autochtone ils sont reclus dans les villes du grand Nord


Ben oui, il sont t envahis par des immigrs envahissants qui leur imposent leur mode de vie. Et ils osent ne pas suivre  100%, c'et donc de leur faute!!!  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

L'heure est extrmement grave, normment d'afghans sont en train de quitter leur pays et certains essaient peut-tre de rejoindre l'Europe  ::(: .
On a dj assez de problme comme a, on a pas besoin d'afghans en plus.

Cela dit, peut-tre qu'ils ne sont pas envoys en Europe.
Afghanistan: L'Allemagne envoie un avion militaire pour les vacuations



> "Les vols partiront de Kaboul *vers un pays voisin*. Pour le transport ultrieur vers l'Allemagne, nous fournirons des avions civils", a dclar Heiko Maas  des journalistes.


Il y a l'Iran, le Turkmnistan, le Tadjikistan, le Pakistan, l'Ouzbkistan le Kirghizistan, etc.

====
Comment a se fait que d'un coup les talibans aient pris le dessus ? Qui les a form et arm ?

L ils disent que c'est de la faute au dpart de l'arme US :
Afghanistan : pourquoi l'avance des talibans semble-t-elle inarrtable ?



> En dcembre 2018, le prsident amricain Donald Trump, press de pouvoir "ramener les boys  la maison" avant la prochaine chance prsidentielle de novembre 2020, annonce qu'il va retirer la moiti de ses troupes dans les trois mois, c'est--dire 7 000 soldats environ. A ce moment-l, les talibans comprennent que le rapport de force est en leur faveur, puisque le seul souci du prsident est alors d'en finir  tout prix avec cette dsastreuse aventure amricaine de presque vingt ans en Afghanistan.


Biden va tre content, il va probablement pouvoir dmarrer une guerre.

----------


## David_g

> L'heure est extrmement grave, normment d'afghans sont en train de quitter leur pays et certains essaient peut-tre de rejoindre l'Europe .
> On a dj assez de problme comme a, on a pas besoin d'afghans en plus.
> 
> Cela dit, peut-tre qu'ils ne sont pas envoys en Europe.
> Afghanistan: L'Allemagne envoie un avion militaire pour les vacuations
> 
> 
> Il y a l'Iran, le Turkmnistan, le Tadjikistan, le Pakistan, l'Ouzbkistan le Kirghizistan, etc.
> 
> ...



EDIT  j'dite mon message un peu trop vindicatif mais cela m'a secou que ton premier rflexe quand des gens sont en train de voir pour viter des atrocits, le premier rflexe ce soit : "ha zut encore des profiteurs". J'espre juste que les gens comme toi auront la dcence de pas poster cela sur les messages de personnes etc en train de demander de l'aide.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le premier rflexe


Macron a parl avec la mme nergie  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: . Bon aprs a dpend comment on interprte ce qu'il a dit.
Mais on dirait qu'il sait que laisser entrer des afghans chez soit c'est prendre un risque norme.

Calais : un migrant afghan incarcr pour le viol d'une femme enceinte
L'Autriche s'enflamme aprs le viol et meurtre d'une jeune fille par deux immigrants afghans
Quinze ans de rclusion criminelle pour le viol dun enfant de 12 ans  Saint-Brieuc



> La cour dassises des Ctes-dArmor a condamn Mohammad Rahman Arsala, un ressortissant afghan de 30 ans,  quinze annes de rclusion criminelle, ce lundi 28 juin. Lhomme a t reconnu coupable davoir viol un garon de 12 ans, le 25 aot 2018  Saint-Brieuc.


Une interprte de France 5 victime d'un viol dans la jungle de Calais



> Les faits pourraient avoir t commis par trois Afghans, toujours recherchs par la police.


Dans les camps de migrants, il y avait toujours des afghans pour faire chier les rythrens, les soudanais, etc.
Une rixe a oppos 200 migrants dans la  jungle  de Calais



> Une trentaine de migrants, deux policiers et cinq bnvoles ont t blesss lors dune bagarre gante qui a oppos environ 200 migrants afghans et soudanais.


Calais : des rixes entre Afghans et Erythrens font 22 blesss, dont plusieurs par balle

Heureusement de temps en temps ils s'entretuent :
Avranches. Un Afghan gorg aprs une rixe mortelle entre migrants : l'auteur dclar irresponsable



> En plein aprs-midi, le lundi 20 mars 2017, une bagarre avait clat entre deux migrants afghans dans un appartement situ au dernier tage d'un immeuble de Manche Habitat au 22 de la rue de Dunkerque  Avranches, dans le quartier de l'hpital. La bagarre s'tait solde par la mort  l'arme blanche de l'un des migrants.

----------


## MABROUKI

> L'heure est extrmement grave, normment d'afghans sont en train de quitter leur pays et certains essaient peut-tre de rejoindre l'Europe .
> On a dj assez de problme comme a, on a pas besoin d'afghans en plus.
> 
> Cela dit, peut-tre qu'ils ne sont pas envoys en Europe.
> Afghanistan: L'Allemagne envoie un avion militaire pour les vacuations
> 
> 
> Il y a l'Iran, le Turkmnistan, le Tadjikistan, le Pakistan, l'Ouzbkistan le Kirghizistan, etc.
> 
> ...


Comment  ca  se fait ? Ca  se fait que les Talibans en tant que mouvement politique arm sont une creature Pakistano-Amricaine.
Crs par l'ISIS pakistanais et la CIA  en 1990  pour bouter l'arme sovietique et  son mouvement afghan d'obdience communiste install  Kaboul.
Le mouvement Taliban est issu de l'ethnie Patchoune ,tres forte au Pakistan, le nord de l'Afghanistan tant peupl  d'Azris turkmnes ,un vrai merdier ou  capharnam donc ou se tlescopent des mouvements nationalistes    connotation ethnique peronns en sous main par les 2  grands.
Donc il se fait  que les Talibans qui sont de bons leves amricains , ont probablement conserv des liens avec la CIA,d'ou les conciliabules(soi-disant ngociations) tenus  Doha  au  Qatar sous l'gide des amricains ,.
Les USA  surement ,ayant eu marre  de ce capharnam naturel  (20 ans de guerre ,aucune ressource  piller, rien que des montagnards pauvres et dur) ,ont adoub et  aid une  seconde fois les Talibans .
Le retrait amricain tait planifie  l'avance ,et l'"allure  de droute  l'aeroport de Kaboul"  c'est du cinma pour l'opinion amricaine  et surtout pour les afghans du Nord qui ont cru aux promesses amricaines.
Ce retrait amricain est planifi  comme celui du Vietnam  quand les amricains ont "lch"  le rgime de Saigon  en 1971(confer la conference de Paris ou tronait le spin doctor Henri Kissinger),avec  des millions de boat people aux trousses  de la 7 -me flotte americaine.
Un peu  d'histoire  concernant  l'Afghanistan  : pays dit aussi Hindo-Kouch travers par la chaine de l'himalay qui se continue en Inde pour deboucher sur la valle du Penjab.
Les lgions d'Alexandre le Grand  qui s'y est fourvoy se rvoltent et exige de lui d'arrter sa campagne pour revenir dans le plat Sind(Pakistan).
Les  lgions arabes fonant dans  ce pays et conduite par le  gnral Ibn Qoteiba y  sont stoppes illico par le calife de l'poque .
Les  lgions communistes  de l'Union sovitique s'y  fourvoient dans les annes  1980 et se retirent piteusement face aux Talibans .
Et  maintenant voici  le tour  des levions amricains .
Seules les HORDES  de GENGIS KHAN ont pu traverser l'Hindou-Kouch.

L'Hindou-Kouch extrement pauvre  , pays de hautes montagnes,au  climat rigoureux ,conglomrat d'ethnies arrieres , et isoles du monde ,n'est propice  aucune occupation y compris des martiens.
Nota Bene : l'episode  du 11 septembre est du  El Qaida ,mouvement extrmiste arabe saoudien qui  a trouv refuge sous le rgime Taliban suite  la participation des membres d'Al Qaida pour arracher Kaboul aux lgions sovitiques communistes 
Les Talibans n' y sont pour rien dans ses attentats.
Hindo-Kouch soit-tu.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Pour rsumer ton propos MABROUKI , en gros en Afghanistan, c'est une sorte "d'Iran bis"  . Qu'on les laissent vivre leur vie .  




> Les USA surement ,ayant eu marre de ce capharnam naturel (20 ans de guerre ,aucune ressource  piller, rien que des montagnards pauvres et dur) ,ont adoub et aid une seconde fois les Talibans .


Il parait que les meilleurs tapis du monde viennent de cette endroit . Sans tomber dans la caricature du "vendeur de carpette"

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Pour rsumer ton propos MABROUKI , en gros en Afghanistan, c'est une sorte "d'Iran bis"  . Qu'on les laissent vivre leur vie .  
> 
> 
> 
> Il parait que les meilleurs tapis du monde viennent de cette endroit . Sans tomber dans la caricature du "vendeur de carpette"


La laine de YAK domestique ,grand ruminant  vivant dans la chaine de l'Himalaya est  soyeuse  comme le  cachemire(ce tissu provient de la province du Cachemire ,province indienne dans l'Himalaya ) doit etre  l'origine de la qualit des tapis.

----------


## Ryu2000

En Afghanistan il y a des ressources, par exemple les champs de pavots qui sont ncessaire pour produire opium, morphine, hrone, etc.
Comment les Etats-Unis ont consolid un narco-Etat en Afghanistan



> LAfghanistan, o les talibans avaient radiqu en 2001 le pavot, est redevenu la principale source de lhrone mondiale tout au long des vingt annes dintervention amricaine.


Les laboratoires pharmaceutiques ont besoin d'opium pour produire certains mdicaments (opiacs).
Bon aprs tous les opiodes ne sont pas des opiacs, mais quand mme.




> en gros en Afghanistan, c'est une sorte "d'Iran bis"


Je ne vois aucun lien entre les 2 pays.

==========
Bon sinon, il y a plein de petits garons afghans qui se font violer, c'est peut-tre une des raisons qui font que les afghans ont tendance  mal tourner.
Le "Bacha bazi": la tradition afghane des jeunes esclaves sexuels



> "Bacha bazi" signifie jouer avec les garons en dari, l'une des deux langues officielles afghanes. Cette coutume pdophile du garon-jouet qu'on garde pour son plaisir et sa distraction constitue pour les observateurs l'une des violations les plus cruelles des droits humains dans ce pays trs conservateur, mais c'est aussi une source de conflit et d'inscurit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un mur de 40 km construit par la Grce pour freiner le flux de migrants
102 migrants qui tentaient de rejoindre le Royaume-Uni rcuprs dans la Manche et ramens en France
Il y a beaucoup d'actualits en rapport aux migrants en ce moment.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> En Afghanistan il y a des ressources, par exemple les champs de pavots qui sont ncessaire pour produire opium, morphine, hrone, etc.
> Comment les Etats-Unis ont consolid un narco-Etat en Afghanistan


D'ailleurs c'est l'un des problmes dans le pays. Les talibans font de la culture de l'opium et j'en passe ... Quand dans le mme temps, les groupuscules comme al quaida squattent dans le secteur ... Ce qui n'est pas du got des talibans . Donc ils se tapent dessus. 




> Je ne vois aucun lien entre les 2 pays.


L'application de lois religieuses et rigoristes. La fameuse "charria" . Jusqu' rcemment encore , en Arabie Saoudite les femmes taient considrs comme des meubles ... En Iran il y a une police de femmes : https://shiacity.fr/actualite/moyen-...les-de-police/ . En Afghanistan c'est encore pire la "charria"  applique est encore plus "morbide" ... On passera le descriptif des abominations et autres chtiments corporels ...

La avec le dpart des occidentaux du pays , on vient de crer "un monstre". En Occident, on revendique le droit des femmes. On c'est dit "tient allons mettre cela en Afghanistan". 

Soit les talibans ont chang de doctrine , soit non ... La en ayant pris la poudre d'escampette, on livre  leurs propres sorts des femmes afghanes  :8O:  .

Drle de conception et drle de mentalit de la part des occidentaux dans cette histoire ... 




> Bon sinon, il y a plein de petits garons afghans qui se font violer, c'est peut-tre une des raisons qui font que les afghans ont tendance  mal tourner.
> Le "Bacha bazi": la tradition afghane des jeunes esclaves sexuels


Allons y de manires "cru". En Afrique, au moyen orient , dans une partie de l'Asie, il y a encore beaucoup d'us et coutumes qu'en Europe on qualifierait de "moyengeux". 

Certes c'est inhumain de laisser cela ... le problme de fond , c'est que les occidentaux s'y prennent comme des manches  balais en tentant de changer le systme. Les locaux n'aiment pas spcialement, les occidentaux ... Mieux vaut viter que les occidentaux mettent pas leur nez partout ... Sinon cela leur retombent sur la tronche tt ou tard.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je ne vois aucun lien entre les 2 pays.
> 
> ==========
> Bon sinon, il y a plein de petits garons afghans qui se font violer, c'est peut-tre une des raisons qui font que les afghans ont tendance  mal tourner.
> Le "Bacha bazi": la tradition afghane des jeunes esclaves sexuels


Si,si  politiquement  les 2 pays sont gouverns par des thocraties (qui applique la fameuse Charia revu  leur sauce) et nationalistes).
La  diffrence  est que l'Iran est imbu   de rves passistes de domination de ses voisins ,rves dpasss par l'Histoire : redorer l'empire perse mort et enterr ce qui le transforme en tat "perturbateur local".
Pour le reste le Mollah  Omar(taliban) peut  etre echang sans dommage avec le Mollah Khameiny.
L'autre   diffrence  est conomique  :la dcouverte par les compagnies anglaises du ptrole dans le sud iranien ce qui permet d'adoucir le cot "anachronique" du rgime des Mollahs  iraniens.
La  saoudie ,autre  thocratie , est  dguis en royaume et ressemble  s'y mprendre  l'Iran.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> La  saoudie ,autre  thocratie , est  dguis en royaume et ressemble  s'y mprendre  l'Iran.


La grosse diffrence entre "monarchie" et "rpublique" dans le coin . Les uns sont sunnites, les autres alaouites et d'autres chiites ... et ne s'entendent pas entre eux ... 

On me souffle aussi dans loreillette que les pays avec "un roi" sont pro USA , les autres avec un prsident "pro Russie" ... Jordanie, Qatar, Bahren, EAU , Arabie Saoudite VS Iran, Afghanistan, Yemen, Syrie .

Tous les pays musulmans dans le coin appliquent la charia a des degrs divers , selon leurs spcificits et branches locales de l'islam. 

Juste que c'est plus visible chez certains que d'autres.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> La grosse diffrence entre "monarchie" et "rpublique" dans le coin . Les uns sont sunnites, les autres alaouites et d'autres chiites ... et ne s'entendent pas entre eux ... 
> 
> On me souffle aussi dans loreillette que les pays avec "un roi" sont pro USA , les autres avec un prsident "pro Russie" ... Jordanie, Qatar, Bahren, EAU , Arabie Saoudite VS Iran, Afghanistan, Yemen, Syrie .
> 
> Tous les pays musulmans dans le coin appliquent la charia a des degrs divers , selon leurs spcificits et branches locales de l'islam. 
> ...


Le  cot  sectarisme religieux  est une  simple "teinte"  (comme on dit chez moi),le point fondamental  c'est que tous ces etats sont theocratiques c..d qu'ils pretendent appliquer   ce qu'il y a  dans le LIVRE  SACRE 
L'oreillette  ne dit pas tout.
En fait  les  monarchies  "zarabes"  sont une  creation britannique  sur les debris des provinces  l'empire ottoman .
La   GB   a transforme la  province  ottomane du Hedjaz en royaume saoudien (voir l'epope de Lawrence d'Arabie) ,    la  province  ottomane de l'Irak en royaume Irakien (disparu en 1960), la  province  ottomane du Cham (grande Syrie) en province de Palestine et en petit Royaume  de Jordanie.
Sa partie occupe par la france  , fut transforme  colonie de Syrie (morcele plus tard en 1944  en Syrie actuelle  et Liban, divide ut imper  quand tu nous tiens).
Ne parlons pas  des comptoirs commerciaux ou ports d'attache de la marine britannique RICHES en puits ptroliers transforms en 1964 en mini-monarchies ou petits  mirats crs  par ci par l (Koweit,Qata,Emirats Arabes Unis)
Les  seules  vraies monarchies arabes du Moyen Orient  sont :le royaume d'Oman et celui du Ymen qui ont chapp au sort de provinces ottomanes.
La gratitude politique envers ses  gniteurs tant une vertu "VITALE" ,les monarchies moyen orientales sont pro-Occidentales.
La  monarchie  perse  sous protectorat britannique gouvern par le Chah a dgnera   en "Rpublique Thocratique" si tant est qu'on peut juxtaposer ces 2 termes .
Elle   a du donc louvoyer  entre l'influence sovitique communiste voisine (autre aberration) et pro-occidentale ,au risque de passer par pertes et profits
La monarchie sculaire d'Oman  d'obdience Ibadites ou Kharijite  pour durer parmi tant de voisins pro-occidentaux dut faire contre mauvaise fortune bon cur et devenir pro -occidentale.
Il  en est de mme de la monarchie sculaire  du Ymen qui travers par  des courants politiques opposs (pro-occidental et nationalistes procommunistes ) degenera aussi &  fut divise en 2 tats: 
-Royaume du Ymen du Nord chiite(Sanaa) ,o aberration, sous protection saoudienne  sunnite.
-la "Rpublique sunnite" du Ymen du Sud (Aden) sous influence des nationalistes "zarabes" peronns par l'Union Sovitique.
La runification du royaume en 1990 en "Republique  Socialiste"  donna l'imbroglio  militaire sectaro-politique meurtrier actuel.

Plus visible chez certains que d'autres parce  que la propagande des mdias  le  veut ,mais dans le fond c'est kif kif.

N.B :  tous les tats "zarabes" actuels  sont tous passs du statut de province ottomane ou de royaume "zarabe" en  colonies "protgs"  puis  en Etats  souverains aprs les independances de fin du 20  -me siecle.

----------


## Mat.M

> La  saoudie ,autre  thocratie , est  dguis en royaume et ressemble  s'y mprendre  l'Iran.


L'Arabie Saoudite qui galement possde un fond financier capitalisant 2400 milliards de dollars ( Aramco) et qui pourrait croquer nombres d'entreprises franaises si elle voulait  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> L'Arabie Saoudite qui galement possde un fond financier capitalisant 2400 milliards de dollars ( Aramco) et qui pourrait croquer nombres d'entreprises franaises si elle voulait


Et cela risque de ne pas durer ...

En Arabie Saoudite la population paye peu d'impt , 33% de la population occupe un emploi dans une entreprise nationalis . Gaz, tlcom, poste, lectricit, eau , la population paye galement une misre ... Faute d'impt le pays sappauvrit  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> Faute d'impt le pays sappauvrit


eeehh c'est pas le contraire non ?
Moi en tant qu'investisseur j'investis mettons 500 millions d'euros par exemple dans une grosse SSII franaise du CAC40 et je demande un rendement de 2   3 fois plus au final je vais gagner beaucoup l'argent, n'est-ce pas ?
Quitte  ce que l'tat Saoudien taxe un peu...
C'est comme a que les gros fonds financiers comme BlackRock pour ne pas le nommer capitalisent des sommes colossales d'actifs.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> eeehh c'est pas le contraire non ?


Au niveau national , les saoudiens ne payent quasiment pas d'impts. L'Arabie Saoudite vit essentiellement des royalties de ces socits ptrolires et gazires ...

Problme les socits appartenant pour la majeur partie  l'tat saoudien (tlcom, nergie, transport, gestion des dchets, eau ... ), sont gratuites voir quasi gratuites pour les citoyens saoudiens. Cela cote une fortune  l'tat saoudien pour renflouer les caisses car elles font peu de profits.

Les personnes travaillant dans ces entreprises sont assimiles  des fonctionnaires . Sur les quelques 25 millions de saoudiens, Presque 8 millions d'actifs travaillent dans une entreprise qui est nationalise , avec un statut d'agent publique ou de fonctionnaire. 

Ces mmes personnes payent galement peu voir pas d'impts 

D'ou un manque  gagner norme pour l'tat saoudien et une dette qui se creuse ...

----------


## el_slapper

Une fois n'est pas coutume, je suis d'accord avec Tanaka : il ne faut pas confondre les finances des entreprises et celles de l'tat. L'tat Saoudien,  force de faire des cadeaux, est impcunieux, alors mme que ses recettes sont colossales. Comme en plus il est compliqu de monter une affaire dans le pays (corruption quand tu nous tiens), ben, le futur est assez sombre. Le manque d'impts leur retombera sur le rble sitt que les recettes ptrolires baisseront (ce qui a dj commenc, en fait)

----------


## Mat.M

> :il ne faut pas confondre les finances des entreprises et celles de l'tat


je suis bien d'accord mais je ne sais pas pourquoi mr Tanaka a voulu driver vers les finances publiques.




> corruption quand tu nous tiens), ben, le futur est assez sombre. Le manque d'impts leur retombera sur le rble sitt que les recettes ptrolires baisseront


je pense m'tre mal fait comprendre ,j'ai expliqu que le fond financier Aramco cela constitue une rente pour l'Arabie Saoudite...
une rente c'est un investissement financier dans une chose qui rapporte de l'agent  intervalles rguliers.

La France est un pays dbiteur avec sa dette publique de 100% du PIB et 170% de dette prive, les pays du Golfe notamment l'Arabie Saoudite est un pays de crditeurs/investisseurs.
On va me rtorquer qu'il y a mettons 2000 milliards d'pargne en assurance-vie et de livret A de caisse dpargne dans l'conomie franaise  mais a c'est du cash immobilis...c'est pas des actifs financiers.

C'est que le fond Aramco pourrait trs bien acheter des grosses entreprises franaises et gagner de l'argent en ne faisant rien mme si la rente issue de l'extraction ptrolire s'puise.
Vous voulez investir et acheter une voiture je vous prte 100 vous devez me rendre 150...200 c'est comme a que je gagne de l'argent.

C'est que l'conomie franaise n'a pas de systme de rente dans une dimension internationale  mon sens.

Concernant les fonds d'investissement en France  ce que j'ai lu dans la revue Capital c'est que BPI France c'est 100 milliards et la Caisse des dpts et consignations la CDC c'est autant sauf erreur de ma part.
Donc on est vraiment trs loin des 2000 milliards de capitalisation des fonds financiers comme Aramco et des monarchies du Golfe.

Lorsqu'on voit le plus gros fond financier au monde BlackRock l on est dans la dmesure c'est un fond qui capitalise sur 9000 milliards et pourrait trs bien racheter l'Etat franais carrment ou nombres d'entreprises franaises...

lorsqu'on voit qu'une SSII du CaC40 comme Cap Gemini c'est valoris mettons 10 milliards de dollars a finit par avoir la mme valeur que la boulangerie ou la pizzeria du coin  ::mouarf::  dans la dimension des mga-capitalisations financires et de la finance internationale , des flux de liquidits.
C'est ce que j'essaie d'expliquer...

Ensuite pour ce qui est du budget de l'Arabie Saoudite la dette publique n'est que de 30 % du PIB c'est combien la dette publique franaise

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> je suis bien d'accord mais je ne sais pas pourquoi mr Tanaka a voulu driver vers les finances publiques.
> 
> 
> je pense m'tre mal fait comprendre ,j'ai expliqu que le fond financier Aramco cela constitue une rente pour l'Arabie Saoudite...
> une rente c'est un investissement financier dans une chose qui rapporte de l'agent  intervalles rguliers.
> 
> La France est un pays dbiteur avec sa dette publique de 100% du PIB et 170% de dette prive, les pays du Golfe notamment l'Arabie Saoudite est un pays de crditeurs/investisseurs.
> On va me rtorquer qu'il y a mettons 2000 milliards d'pargne en assurance-vie et de livret A de caisse dpargne dans l'conomie franaise  mais a c'est du cash immobilis...c'est pas des actifs financiers.
> 
> ...


1) Les royalties de l'Arabie Saoudite baissent ...

2) L'Arabie Saoudite qui vit de ces royalties se rend compte que si ceux ci baissent. Elle ne peut pas pouvoir continuellement verser de l'argent pour renflouer les caisses des entreprises et institutions nationales qui rapportent peut voir rien ... Je reprend l'exemple des tlcoms avec Zain cette fois. Une entreprise de tlphonie mobile qui oeuvre en Arabie et dans des pays voisins comme l'Irak ... C'est pas des pays connus pour rapporter beaucoup 

3) Quand les royalties baissent, il devient necessaire de trouver d'autres sources de financement ... Impt, taxe ... Ou alors piquer les technos de l'Europe pour produire de l'energie par le solaire ....

En 2010 l'UE a perdu quelques 400 milliards de contrats  des pays comme le l'Arabie Saoudite, l'EAU , Qatar, Koweit, Jordanie ... Ces pays ont vu fleurir les centrales solaires ! Ils ont le ptrole et le soleil et du dsert ... De quoi installer des fermes solaires !  :8O: 

Aprs le ptrole, les pays du golfe seront  la pointe sur llectricit solaire. Au passage l'ue c'est bien fait plume ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

Oui c'est vident que les royalties vont baisser.
Mais les royalties bref l'argent issu du ptrole bref les ptro-dollars c'est une chose.
Je mentionnais plutt les investissements financiers.



> Quand les royalties baissent, il devient necessaire de trouver d'autres sources de financement ... Impt, taxe ... Ou alors piquer les technos de l'Europe pour produire de l'energie par le solaire ....


c'est pour cela le rle d'un fond financier.
Un fond d'investissement c'est comme une banque et a rcolte de l'argent en ne faisant quasiment rien c'est a le principe du capitalisme.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Au niveau national , les saoudiens ne payent quasiment pas d'impts. L'Arabie Saoudite vit essentiellement des royalties de ces socits ptrolires et gazires ...
> 
> Problme les socits appartenant pour la majeur partie  l'tat saoudien (tlcom, nergie, transport, gestion des dchets, eau ... ), sont gratuites voir quasi gratuites pour les citoyens saoudiens. Cela cote une fortune  l'tat saoudien pour renflouer les caisses car elles font peu de profits.
> 
> Les personnes travaillant dans ces entreprises sont assimiles  des fonctionnaires . Sur les quelques 25 millions de saoudiens, Presque 8 millions d'actifs travaillent dans une entreprise qui est nationalise , avec un statut d'agent publique ou de fonctionnaire. 
> ...


Le petrole  etant considr comme une rente ,chacun saoudien (et dans tous les pays "petroliers",meme non arabe) considre qu'il a droit  une part de la rente.
Et l'impot  est considr comme une modalit de redistribution de cette part "aliquote" , le modeste citoyen ne paye d'impts directs ,peu d'impts indirects quand certaines tribus ,bienheureuses  ,possdant un "gros lopin dsertique ptrolifre"  y possede tout de go le ou les puits tout court.
Quant aux societs publiques elles sont vues comme un autre moyen supplementaire de redistribuer le pactole de la rente.
En rsum  ,pour la  saoudie ,il y rgne le  syndrome arabe de la "razzia" ou pillage :la saoudie est  piller pour eux.   
Seul chappe   cet  norme "razzia moderne" ,les actifs des particuliers ou plutt tribus possdantes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> En 2010 l'UE a perdu quelques 400 milliards de contrats  des pays comme le l'Arabie Saoudite, l'EAU , Qatar, Koweit, Jordanie ... Ces pays ont vu fleurir les centrales solaires ! Ils ont le ptrole et le soleil et du dsert ... De quoi installer des fermes solaires ! 
> 
> Aprs le ptrole, les pays du golfe seront  la pointe sur llectricit solaire. Au passage l'ue c'est bien fait plume


Apres le ptrole(son puisement)  plus le rchauffement climatique  ,ces pays risquent carrment  de devenir invivables ,a moins de trouver des terriers dans les puits ptroliers asschs ou  d'migrer  dans une nouvelle "arabie" en Europe ou en Sibrie.
Le thermomtre  du rchauffement climatique a fait cette  anne des ravages chez  moi :47 degrs en Aout (+ 5 degrs compar  Aout de ma jeunesse qui faisait un max de 40 degres) tandis qu'en hiver  on a des orages diluviens  au lieu de la poudreuse.

----------


## Mat.M

parler de rente c'est galement parler d'un moyen pour "faire du fric" pour parler familirement et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris  ::mouarf::

----------


## MABROUKI

> parler de rente c'est galement parler d'un moyen pour "faire du fric" pour parler familirement et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris


La rente  selon J.Batiste Say  est une ressource naturelle  qui par dfinition est gratuite et chappe   la science conomique. 
Les frais engendrs par son exploitation pour le cas du ptrole sont supports par des entreprises occidentales, les citoyens des pays petroliers se contentant de jouer aux echecs sous les tentes ou coutant les contes de Schhrazade !!!
Vive le "pactole"  des "Prou" saoudien, koweitien ou irakien ,ha ha !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> parler de rente c'est galement parler d'un moyen pour "faire du fric" pour parler familirement et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris


Plutt  que "faire du fric", c'est  empochez du pze, car  faire du fric prsuppose d'tre affairiste laborieux ou businessman.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 1) Les royalties de l'Arabie Saoudite baissent ...
> 
> 2) L'Arabie Saoudite qui vit de ces royalties se rend compte que si ceux ci baissent. Elle ne peut pas pouvoir continuellement verser de l'argent pour renflouer les caisses des entreprises et institutions nationales qui rapportent peut voir rien ... Je reprend l'exemple des tlcoms avec Zain cette fois. Une entreprise de tlphonie mobile qui oeuvre en Arabie et dans des pays voisins comme l'Irak ... C'est pas des pays connus pour rapporter beaucoup 
> 
> 3) Quand les royalties baissent, il devient ncessaire de trouver d'autres sources de financement ... Impt, taxe ... Ou alors piquer les technos de l'Europe pour produire de l'nergie par le solaire ....
> 
> En 2010 l'UE a perdu quelques 400 milliards de contrats  des pays comme le l'Arabie Saoudite, l'EAU , Qatar, Koweit, Jordanie ... Ces pays ont vu fleurir les centrales solaires ! Ils ont le ptrole et le soleil et du dsert ... De quoi installer des fermes solaires ! 
> ...





> Apres le ptrole(son puisement)  plus le rchauffement climatique  ,ces pays risquent carrment  de devenir invivables ,a moins de trouver des terriers dans les puits ptroliers asschs ou  d'migrer  dans une nouvelle "arabie" en Europe ou en Sibrie.
> Le thermomtre  du rchauffement climatique a fait cette  anne des ravages chez  moi :47 degrs en Aout (+ 5 degrs compar  Aout de ma jeunesse qui faisait un max de 40 degres) tandis qu'en hiver  on a des orages diluviens  au lieu de la poudreuse.





> parler de rente c'est galement parler d'un moyen pour "faire du fric" pour parler familirement et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris


Bonsoir,

depuis le debut de la crise du covid, les revenus du ptrole saudiens sont levs puisque le court se maintient  70$/le baril ce qui semble tre un prix d'quilibre pour tout le monde, ce dont le royaume tire grand profit.
Voila sans doute pourquoi qu'il a lanc des grands projets de rformes de l'tat et de villes dans le dsert, et aussi pour satisfaire  la mgalomanie de son nouveau roi, que Dieu le bnisse. Mfions nous car ce genre de projet aboutit souvent a des villes mortes comme Yamoussoukro. 
Le nouveau roi veulent peut-tre concurrencer Dubai, ce grand temple du luxe et du fric. Dommage que l'agriculture et l'industrie semblent absentes de ce plan, d'autant que le pays est trs loin de l'autosuffisance alimentaire. Ce qui est un pch mortel, demandez au royaume-uni ce qui lui est arriv dans les annes 40.

Les centrales solaires ce n'est pas de la technologie europenne et ne fonctionne qu'en journe, donc c'est sans doute surtout de la comm  destination des mondialistes de satan du World Economic Forum. Je serais curieux de voir combien cela produit rellement, au moins ils ont des dserts et ne saccagent pas les sols avec des milliers d'hectares de panneaux comme en Gironde. Mais l'Arabie Saoudite, que Dieu la bnisse, a aussi fait part de son intention d'acqurir des centrales atomiques ...  des fins pacifiques videmment, sinon ce serait illgal. J'ose imaginer que les franais d'EdF vont se prcipiter sur l'affaire.

Les algriens devraient s'inspirer de ce que font chinois et israliens pour lutter contre le dsert, et planter des centaines de millions d'hectares d'arbres en les arrosant avec modration avec les milliards de m3 stockes dans le desert du sous-sol. Faute de quoi cela se produira naturellement mais en prenant des milliers d'annes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Les algriens devraient s'inspirer de ce que font chinois et israliens pour lutter contre le dsert, et planter des centaines de millions d'hectares d'arbres en les arrosant avec modration avec les milliards de m3 stockes dans le desert du sous-sol. Faute de quoi cela se produira naturellement mais en prenant des milliers d'annes.


Planter  des arbres  en plein  dsert  est une gageure. Le seul arbre qui convient  et  qui rsiste  la canicule dsertique est le Palmier Dattier.
Les  algriens plantent actuellement des palmiers   tour de bras dans les oasis existantes  ,et des arbres fruitiers (orangers, citronniers, pchers et maraichages )  l'ombre des palmiers.
Pour  ce qui est  des  chinois  ,j'ai vu des reportings tv francais sur le reboisement chinois  en bordure du dsert froid du X'IAN(plantation d'arbres ordinaires).
Effectivement  c'est tout ce qu'on peut faire  et  c'est  que nous avons fait ds 1970 sous l're de Feu Boumediene  avec le "fameux barrage vert" sur environ 1000 km d'est en ouest pour lutter contre la dsertification .La profondeur du "barrage vert"  est  d'environ 10 km.
Des centaines  de milliers de jeunes incorpors dans le cadre du service militaire (2 ans)  l'poque se sont fait tanner la peau pour y parvenir .
En  clair  les  chinois et les  israliens  sont en retard sur nous d'au moins 2 dcennies.
Nous utilisons galement  la nappe phreatique fossile pour pallier  la  disette alimentaire en pratiquant la culture irrigu par pivot du ble ,du mais fourrager sur  des  centaines d'hectares  El Oued (450 km de Constantine),Ouargla (Hassi Messaoud),Adrar  (300 km  de Tombouctou).
Rendement :2  rcoltes  par an(moisson d'avril  et septembre) et 80 quintaux / ha
Evidement  nous ne  sommes pas 1 milliard mais 40 millions et n'avons pas les moyens financier ni technologiques de la chine, ni d'Isral ,mais nous ne manquons ni d'ides  ni d'nergie pour faire  "suer le burnous" ,nonobstant les politiciens prdateurs qui arrivent parfois aux commandes.
Nos  voisins "zarabes"  ne montrent pas autant d'initiatives ,en particulier les Tunisiens qui ont un grand sud ,bnficiant des mmes ressources (nappe fossile  Ghadams , nappe plongeant sous trois pays :Algrie, Tunisie ,Libye).
Le  sud  tunisien peut devenir un grenier  bl et  de maraichages mais les "nes beylicaux" comme je les appelles marchent  coups de gros gourdins .
Seul le dfunt  Khadafi en Libye  a  montre , coup de dollars , qu'on pouvait alimenter  la capitale Tripoli  partir de la nappe fossile du desert .
Le Maroc  ,n'en parlons pas ,malgr le  Sahara espagnol qu'il  occupe ,car gr  par un Makhzen  court d'ides et occup surtout  tailler des croupes aux pauvres marocains (les  "anes makhzeniens" ont mme mentalit que les sus dits "nes beylicaux" vestiges de l'administration ottomane , dont le grand dada est de piller les tribus "zarabes")
N.B :  cet  etat  de fait  fait les dlices  de la France Afrique et  d'autres puissances mondiales .

cet  video  montre comment on doit faire "suer le burnous" quand on veut des rsultats tangibles et palpables (le reportage est en arabe mais self explanatory ,le president lui meme a inaugur le barrage dans le stylee Mao)


ici une  vido  rcente  sur le rsultat  du  "suage du burnous" (2020);


Un point important : ce barrage  cert  est accompagn d'un programme  d'interdiction de pturage car les hauts plateaux algriens sont en contact du barrage, et les populations se livrent  l'activit pastorale.Aussi  il est accompagn d'un utre programme de points d'eau et  d'amnagement  de zones  fourragres irrigues.
video  sur la  production de  fourrage  :


on y voit les  nomades eleveurs transhumant  coups de camions remplis de beaux moutons blancs pour s' installer  dans une zone fourrager locative !!!

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Planter  des arbres  en plein  dsert  est une gageure [...]


Trs intressant  ::D:

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonsoir,


En complment  ma rponse sur le "barrage vert"  algrien et la plantation  tour de bras des palmiers et du "maraichage desertique" voici un reporting tv d'El Jazeera Documentary  sur la rgion d'El Oued  dj mentionne(palmeraie saharienne en zones de dunes  400 km au sud de Constantine ) et mitoyenne du grand sud tunisien "beylical"

----------


## Ryu2000

L'UE essaie de faire quelque chose pour se protger un peu :
La Pologne commencera en dcembre  construire un mur  la frontire avec la Bilorussie



> Depuis l't, des milliers de migrants, pour la plupart originaires du Moyen-Orient, ont travers ou tent de traverser cette frontire. La Pologne a en consquence dpch des milliers de soldats dans la zone frontalire o elle a dcrt l'tat d'urgence, tout en rigeant  la hte une clture en fils barbels coupants.

----------


## MABROUKI

> L'UE essaie de faire quelque chose pour se protger un peu :
> La Pologne commencera en dcembre  construire un mur  la frontire avec la Bilorussie


Dans  cette affaire   c'est l'UE  sur instigation  de l'oncle  Sam  qui a merd en imposant  des  sanctions economiques (au lieu  de politiques visant les pontes Bielorusses).
Evidemment  la mere pologne  voit la Bielorussie comme un proxy  de Poutine ce qu'elle n'est pas.
Ce  mur  et  d'autres  en projet (Lettonie, Estonie, Ukraine) s'ils   sont raliss  se dirigent  droit  vers  un  nouveau  mur ou  rideau de fer de Berlin ,visant la Russie .
L'ukraine   se verra aussi  contrainte  de construire un  mur encore plus long avec  sa frontire russe.
Et   les  "murs"  sont  d'essence purement  politique  depuis la  Muraille  de Chine  contre les nomades Mongols, les Limes romains de  Germanie(tribus d'outre Rhin et Danube)  ou d'Afrique  du nord (long de plus 1500 km  avec  des  Castellum ou casernes de lgionnaires  pour surveiller les  incursions  des tribus berbres refugies dans le dsert).
Il  n'y a  pas  eu  de Limes romain  au moyen orient et en Egypte (le dsert faisant office) ,Jupiter soit lou  aurait dit un latin.
Les  migrants   asiatiques  imports par LOUKACHENKO  ne  sont qu'un cran  de fume  mdiatique agit par lui et la Pologne  (4000 migrants  ,une  goutte d'eau dans la mer  de ceux d'Erdogan  4 millions  et  de Libye  120 milles annuels).
Et  les  bruits  de bottes  "otanesque"  se font  sentir en  Mer  Noire  (GB, Ukraine et USA)

----------


## Ryu2000

Mort de migrants dans la Manche : Grald Darmanin critiqu, lopposition dnonce une  honte  et un  drame de linhumanit 



> Parlant dun  problme international , en partie li   lattractivit du march du travail britannique , le ministre a enjoint aux pays frontaliers de prendre leur part dans la lutte contre les passeurs.  La France doit arrter dtre la seule  lutter contre les passeurs , a-t-il dit. Il y a des  associations de malfaiteurs  en Belgique, en Allemagne et en Angleterre, a affirm le ministre, soutenant que les pays devaient travailler  ensemble  sur ce sujet :
> 
>  Nous disons  nos amis belges, allemands et britanniques de nous aider. () La France expulse 20 000 personnes par an, lAngleterre seulement 6 000. 
> 
> Par ailleurs, le ministre de lintrieur a fait savoir quune cinquime personne souponne dtre un passeur en lien avec le naufrage de la veille avait t arrte dans la nuit de mercredi  jeudi. Quatre passeurs prsums avaient t arrts, mercredi en fin daprs-midi, galement suspects davoir un lien avec la tragdie. Selon M. Darmanin, le cinquime passeur arrt cette nuit avait  une plaque dimmatriculation allemande  et avait  achet des Zodiac en Allemagne .


Je trouve que c'est hypocrite d'en avoir quelque chose  foutre quand des clandestins se noient. Quand a se passe ailleurs dans le monde, on n'en entend mme pas parler, donc pourquoi l a devrait tre diffrent ?
a permet aux partis politiques d'tre un peu visible dans les journaux, tout le monde va faire son commentaire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Mort de migrants dans la Manche : Grald Darmanin critiqu, lopposition dnonce une  honte  et un  drame de linhumanit 
> 
> Je trouve que c'est hypocrite d'en avoir quelque chose  foutre quand des clandestins se noient. Quand a se passe ailleurs dans le monde, on n'en entend mme pas parler, donc pourquoi l a devrait tre diffrent ?
> a permet aux partis politiques d'tre un peu visible dans les journaux, tout le monde va faire son commentaire.


Le plus scandaleux dans le fond ... C'est de participer au dpeage des dits pays de dpart ... En laissant les pays en question se dvelopper et autogrer , on en serait pas la ... 

L'Ue a toujours vouloir faire le "gendarme" du monde et "le juge des moralits" , se fait avoir ...

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est de participer au dpeage des dits pays de dpart ... En laissant les pays en question se dvelopper et autogrer , on en serait pas la ...


c'est un truc que tout le monde sait..
ces pays l ne sont pas capables de s'autogrer car ( par on j'entends les puissances occidentales ) on les a pouss  emprunter de l'argent auprs du FMI pour des investissements inutiles et qui ne contribuent en rien  leur dveloppement

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne crois pas que le seul facteur soit des dettes envers le FMI.
Est-ce que c'est le cas pour l'Afghanistan, l'rythre et le Soudan ?

En Syrie si c'est le bordel c'est parce que des forces extrieures comme l'UE, les USA, isral, ont financ des terroristes pour essayer de renverser le gouvernement Syrien. a a dtruit le pays.
Au Liban le problme vient des sanctions US. (exactement comme au Venezuela)
Les nouvelles sanctions amricaines visent  affamer la Syrie et le Liban



> Evoquant cette pnurie de dollars, Nasrallah a accus les Etats-Unis d'empcher le transfert de dollars en quantits suffisantes vers le Liban. Les Amricains font pression sur la Banque du Liban pour l'empcher d'injecter des dollars en quantit suffisante sur le march, a-t-il renchrit, prcisant que c'tait au prtexte que le Hezbollah utilisait ces billets verts pour les envoyer en Syrie.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je ne crois pas que le seul facteur soit des dettes envers le FMI.
> Est-ce que c'est le cas pour l'Afghanistan, l'rythre et le Soudan ?
> 
> En Syrie si c'est le bordel c'est parce que des forces extrieures comme l'UE, les USA, isral, ont financ des terroristes pour essayer de renverser le gouvernement Syrien. a a dtruit le pays.
> Au Liban le problme vient des sanctions US. (exactement comme au Venezuela)
> Les nouvelles sanctions amricaines visent  affamer la Syrie et le Liban


Perfectly  pour ces 3 pays ou c'est l'ingerence etrangere  ARMEE DIRECTE de l'UE et des USA en tte   qui a cre ce flot d'migrants fuyant la guerre, au prtexte  des "droits de l'homo sapiens"
On peut ajouter    ces 3 pays  les ingrences armes par procuration .
 La procuration est faite  des pays ou organismes tiers  fomenteurs de trouble : Soudan du Sud(milices aides par les USA) ,Somalie anglaise(ONU fournit une aide militaire au gouvernement central,ONU sois-tu honnie) , Yemen(Saoudie),Centre Afrique (milices et armement russe)

Il faut ajouter  tout  cela l'incurie due  la mal gouvernance pour ne pas dire l'absence d'tat dans les pays africains cumule  la pauvret .
Quant aux rcriminations de  l'UE contre la GB ,je  suggere diaboliquement que les migrants (desirant se rendre en GB qui est une ile separe par la mer de l'Europe continentale), soient tris par les centres  d'accueil de FRONTEX et embarqus de sitt  dans des bateaux humanitaires avec ordre  de voguer  illico vers les cotes de Cornouailles ou d'Ecosse.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je m'loigne un peu du sujet de base qui est que des afghans, des rythrens, des soudanais essaient de rejoindre des nations europenne illgalement, mais a se ressemble un peu.

Et ben pure,  Mayotte les gens n'aiment pas les clandestins !
Emmanuel Macron, ce nest rien ici: les habitants de Mayotte votent Marine Le Pen



> Perdu dans les profondeurs mahoraises, il est un fief mconnu du Rassemblement national. Depuis la plage idyllique de Mtsanga, une longue route sinueuse borde de bananiers et darbres  pain mne  Bouni. Marine Le Pen, on laime ici, loue Abdallah, calotte immacule sur la tte. *Lors de la dernire prsidentielle, la candidate nationaliste sest offert l un score sans partage: 45 % des suffrages ds le premier tour. Lors des europennes, la liste de son parti est alle jusqu tutoyer la barre des 70 %.*
> 
> Rien dtonnant pour lartisan menuisier, n il y a cinquante et un ans dans ce village de 6 000 mes: Si tout ce que Marine Le Pen dit se ralise, a peut vraiment changer les choses. *Comme nombre de ses compatriotes, il raconte lhistoire dun paradis perdu. Une le rouille par les violences et le manque dargent publique d en grande partie aux clandestins arrivs massivement*.Marine Le Pen est perue comme portant le plus haut le verbe contre limmigration.


En mme temps ils ont des bonnes raisons :
Rapport sur les prisons ultramarines : La population trangre de Mayotte pointe du doigt



> "*La population pnale se caractrise par un nombre important de personnes dtenues trangres en situation irrgulire en provenance des Comores, elles reprsentent environ la moiti des crous*", note ainsi le document en parlant du centre de Majicavo, plein  158 %. "*Cest pourquoi la principale proposition pour remdier aux problmes de surpopulation carcrale ne se concentre pas sur le dploiement de nouveaux moyens [] mais sur une mthode qui vise l encore directement limmigration clandestine*", relve Samuel Boscher.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Je m'loigne un peu du sujet de base qui est que des afghans, des rythrens, des soudanais essaient de rejoindre des nations europenne illgalement, mais a se ressemble un peu.
> 
> Et ben pure,  Mayotte les gens n'aiment pas les clandestins !
> Emmanuel Macron, ce nest rien ici: les habitants de Mayotte votent Marine Le Pen
> 
> En mme temps ils ont des bonnes raisons :
> Rapport sur les prisons ultramarines : La population trangre de Mayotte pointe du doigt


Un peu de contexte :

1) Mayotte est le dpartement le plus pauvre de France (et des outres mers).
2) On estime que 20  25 k habitants de Mayotte sont des comoriens arrivs illgalement
3) Mayotte a fait scession avec le reste des Comores. Du coup le gouvernement de ce pays de 3 les aime faire des crasses  la France ... La gendarmerie franaise n'a par exemple plus le droit d'accoster dans les ports des Comores, si elle fait une reconduite  la frontire.
4) 95 % de la population de Mayotte est de confession musulmane

Les Mahorais , sont mal vu par les Comores ... En somme sur le plan insulaire/culturel, ces populations ne s'aiment pas entre elles ...

----------

